# Rovi Lineup Issues & Corrections



## BigJimOutlaw

The transition to Rovi guide data has begun.

You will get a system message on your Tivo with a 24 hour notice when you are about to be transitioned. It can't be sped up or delayed.

Based on Tivo's suggestion that they are counting on us to help, I decided to start a thread where we can post any *channel lineup errors* we find in the new ROVI data. Issues should still be reported directly to Tivo, but this will allow us to help each other track problems, focus on correcting the problems, and hopefully Tivo will use us as a resource to help the process move along more quickly. If they don't, it's on them with no excuses. 

Please keep this thread singularly focused on reporting *Rovi channel lineup issues* and helping each other with those issues. Show/Movie problems, off-topic, and extraneous discussions should be left to other threads.

To discuss Tivo software or the transition itself, visit this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=542752

To discuss the Series 1 Tivo retirement, visit this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=542601

Directly Report lineup issues to Tivo: https://www.tivo.com/lineup.html

Please include your cable provider (if applicable) and local market in your posts (to the best you're willing to share), and clearly mark the error as a MISSING channel, MISLABELED channel, DELETED channel, MOVED channel, WRONG AFFILIATION, or whatever label you like for your problem as long as it's clear.

If you would like, feel free to edit or delete your posts after issues get resolved, or if you find new ones to add.

===

Examples:

*Channel Lineup:* Comcast Narnia 12103

*MISSING Channel:*
- channel 820 should be Obscure Channel HD East

*MISLABELED Channels:*
- Channel 503 is FOX when it should be CBS
- Channel 504 is CBS when it should be FOX
- Channel 450 ABC Family should now be Freeform

*DELETED Channels:*
- Channel 776 Big Jim's Shop at Home Emporium was removed from the lineup

*MOVED Channels:*
- Channel 550 HGTV was moved to 650

*Wrong Affiliation:*
- Channel 74 has a DECADES icon when it should be Retro TV.
- Channels 30-49 are local access, wrongly associated to some other market's local access.

Again feel free to update or delete your posts when issues get resolved, or if you find new ones to add.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Reserved for mods or whatever.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Just finished comparing the Verizon Fios Philly lineups up to channel 1000. Luckily I caught only pretty minor issues.

Verizon Fios Philadelphia (but probably all Fios markets)

Mislabeled Channels:
*FIXED*

Not Channels:
*FIXED*

Missing Channels:
*FIXED*

There are some odd icons in use for some of the local public access channels, but they're never used so I didn't bother.


----------



## moyekj

For Cox zip code 92692 there's 114 channels that have different names in Rovi guide compared to Gracenote. While several of those are just different names for the correct channel, looks like many of them are the wrong time zone or wrong channel. However, pretty much all of them are obscure or channels I don't receive so don't care about, so it's not worth it to me to go through 1 by 1 in detail to generate a complete picture of what's wrong. Best I have for now is a list showing Gracenote name vs Rovi name:


Code:


# Gracenote_name  Rovi_name
1 COXOCED      ETVOD
1047 GALAHD    GALAHD-W
105 OWNPA      OWN-W
106 NICJRP     NICJR-E
1062 HSTRYHP   HISTHD-E
1068 WGNAP     WGNAMERHD
1079 GSNHD     GSNHD-W
109 ATNTW      LEASE
1104 AHCHD     none
112 GEMSN      LIQUIDATION
113 POPP       POP-W
1131 MTVLIVE   MTVLIVEHD
1181 WFNUSHD   WFNHD-US
1184 MLBHD     none
1232 none      OUTHD
1246 SHWBPHD   none
1283 STZEHD    STARZED-W
1288 STZIBHP   STRZIBH
1300 IFCHD     IFCHD-W
1301 SUNDHD    SUNHD-W
1303 SZECLHD   ENCCLASSHDW
1313 CXGBH     ESPNGLBBHD
1318 BIGCAHD   BIG10HD
1329 FYIPHD    FYI-STET
1336 UPHD      none
1338 NBATVHD   NBATVHD
1361 ELREYPH   none
1369 UNVSOHD   UNVSOHD-W
1371 WEHD      WEHD-W
1373 ESQHD     ESQUIREHD-W
1386 none      TOONPHD
1398 UNVSOHD   UNVSOHD-W
1403 none      DXDHDP
1501 CXINH     none
1701-1707 NBCEXH1-7  EPLEXTRA1-7
181 WFNUS      WFN-US
184 MLBNET     none
185 MLBNSZ     MBLNETSZ
186 NFLNRZ     NFLNETRZ
188 CSTVH      COXSPT
1900 MCPLAYH   MCPLAYSD
1942 MC42H     MC43H
1998 COXI      none
223 THMAXP     TMAX-E
23 KVMDDT      KVMDDT
24 KJLADT      none
26 KBEHDT      KBEHDT5
287 none       ENC-E
3 none         CALSPA
31 PAPAID      PAY/PAIDPR
313 CXGLB      ESPNGLBB
318 BIGCAL     BIG10
325 VICEP      VICE-E
329 FYIP       FYI
334 TLCP       FUSION
346 BBCAM-E    BBCAM-W
354 NICJRP     NICJR-E
355 none       NTOON-E
356 TNCKP      TEENICK-E
361 ELREYP     ELREY-E
369 UNVSO      UNVSOP
384 GALA       BABY
386 none       TOONP
394 none       GALAP
395 DEPELP     DPE-LAT
396 THITUS     TH7-LAT
399 none       EWTNSP
404 BOOMSP     BOOM-E
408 none       THCSP
410 FDLA       FOXDEP-US
412 FOROUS     FOROTV
413 PASN       none
414 WAPA-A     none
424 C1R        none
427 ARTL       ARTAME
428 TAPSHTV    none
430 CHLONE     none
435 SETH       SONY-H
473 KBSWLD     KBSA
474 WKTV2      TVK
500 PPVP       PAYVUE
501 CXIN1      VC1ALL
502 CXIN2      VC2ALL
503 CXIN3      VC3ALL
504 CXINH      none
506 C3DPPV     none
588 COXOCDM    AOD
590 CXORHC     DHCD
591 CEBNG      SSADULK
592 CCPLYBY    DPLBY
593 CSBRAZ     BRAZZERS
595 CCADM      none
596 NVAPESP    PTM
601-608 none   ESCE1-8
68 WGNAPHD     WGNAMER
685 NFLNRZ     NFLNETRZ
70 none        NIC-W
79 GSN         GSN-W
799 CXINH      none
84 FDLA        FOXDEP-US
85 TWDEP       TWCDEP
851-856 GOAC851-6    COMMT, CITYNB, GA, GA, GA, GA
879 none       SDP+F
87 PAC12       none
888 NBCBSK     none
889 NBCSOC     none
94 none        KILM
96 PAPAID      PAY/PAIDPR
961 KKGOFM     none
975 CRN2       LO972A
980 IWTHR      iWTHR
981 IGAME      iGAME
982 IHELP      iRemote


----------



## mdavej

FWIW, this is exactly what we saw with WMC.


----------



## Dan203

mdavej said:


> FWIW, this is exactly what we saw with WMC.


But TiVo has a vested interest in cleaning up the data and fixing issues, MS did not. So in all likelihood these will get resolved fairly quickly. Especially now that TiVo is part of the company that supplies the data and has direct access to it.


----------



## mdavej

I hope you're right. But I still think they can't fix them. Rovi simply isn't the kind of company that is capable of providing a high quality product. The time and effort to create good guide data at the level of Gracenote is too great. That's how Rovi keeps undercutting them, by taking shortcuts. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Alan Gordon

mdavej said:


> I hope you're right. But I still think they can't fix them. Rovi simply isn't the kind of company that is capable of providing a high quality product. The time and effort to create good guide data at the level of Gracenote is too great. That's how Rovi keeps undercutting them, by taking shortcuts. You get what you pay for.


I would literally volunteer time to fix program data for Rovi. If they created an IMDB type site to create and edit content, I bet they'd find additional help as well.

It's not like Gracenote is perfect...


----------



## Dan203

Perhaps one of the reasons Rovi bought TiVo is so they can improve their data. TiVo knows which data is important and which isn't and probably has tools in place to help them improve their data. (they were already "massaging" the Gracenote data for their needs)


----------



## jth tv

Old data sure. But most people are interested in New episodes and that info has to come from the networks and I don't see how they would give different info to different guides. Why would it be phrased differently ? I must be missing something, it just does not make any sense.

Seems so haphazard.


----------



## morac

Dan203 said:


> But TiVo has a vested interest in cleaning up the data and fixing issues, MS did not. So in all likelihood these will get resolved fairly quickly. Especially now that TiVo is part of the company that supplies the data and has direct access to it.


You should probably clarify that at this time, Rovi and TiVo are still two separate companies as the merger hasn't even been approved by the stockholders yet, let alone the FCC.

Even if the merger goes through, it will be awhile before they truly become one company. I base that on several mergers or purchases I've been through at various companies. Transitioning takes time.

That said they are probably heavily cooperating at this time. People better hope the merger goes through since if it doesn't TiVo will be stuck using Rovi data without the benefits of being the same company or even getting special treatment.


----------



## TonyD79

morac said:


> You should probably clarify that at this time, Rovi and TiVo are still two separate companies as the merger hasn't even been approved by the stockholders yet, let alone the FCC. Even if the merger goes through, it will be awhile before they truly become one company. I base that on several mergers or purchases I've been through at various companies. Transitioning takes time. That said they are probably heavily cooperating at this time. People better hope the merger goes through since if it doesn't TiVo will be stuck using Rovi data without the benefits of being the same company or even getting special treatment.


FCC? You mean FTC? They have already approved as has the DoJ.

USA today says the deal will be done by the end of September. You know something they don't?

And since there is little overlap between TiVo and rovi business, the transition that is important to daily operation is happening now.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Lineup issues, guys.  There are lots of other threads to discuss and debate everything else.


----------



## morac

TonyD79 said:


> FCC? You mean FTC? They have already approved as has the DoJ.
> 
> USA today says the deal will be done by the end of September. You know something they don't?


Unless the USA Today author is a shareholder and received the merger proposal documentation, then I do know something they don't.

The shareholders still haven't voted on the merger (they do so on September 7th) and it won't go through unless the majority of the shareholders for both companies approve (no vote equals a vote against). There is a fairly substantial penalty against either company if their respective shareholders don't approve the merger. As such I suspect both companies may have guaranteed they'll get a majority vote simply by the board owning majority holdings, but from what I've read TiVo's largest shareholder is actually an investment firm so who knows. In any case there are a few other provisions that could cause the merger agreement to terminate with a trivial penalty. It's likely the merger will go through, but it's not a done deal yet.

On a side note, Rovi has been operating at a loss recently, while TiVo has been slightly profitable. The new company is expected to operate at a loss.

Since this has nothing to do with lineup corrections or changes, this will be my last post about this subject in this thread.


----------



## Dan203

I'm just trying to be optomistic. I know the WMC transition to Rovi data was kind of a disaster, but TiVo has much more incentive to make it work then MS did so I'm hoping tha mean the end result will be much better.


----------



## dave13077

Well BigJimOutlaw you tried..... Asking to keep on topic here is like trying to heard cats.... but thanks for trying. 

My Tivo hasn't been updated yet but will report back with any issues.


----------



## cherry ghost

beIN Sports is showing incorrect data here in Chicago on Comcast. 

There are three channels, English(400), Spanish(594), and HD Spanish(334). The two Spanish channels are not only in Spanish, but at times have different programming than the English. All three channels are now showing the Spanish version.


----------



## moyekj

FYI, looks like this is more than just about channel names. For example, I have a OnePass that still has AMCPHD as channel name for AMC HD channel, but in guide the channel name is AMCHD-W, but recordings are going through. So presumably TiVo has stationId to be the same value for both AMCHDP and AMCHD-W in order for things to work.

I never got a lineup change message indicating AMCHDP changed to AMCHD-W, so now I'm presuming that the massive lineup change I got which was the basis of my post above with 114 channels changing probably means that all of those don't have the right/duplicate "stationId" entries in TiVo database. So if I had any OnePasses on any of those it probably wouldn't have recorded anything since switch to Rovi guide data.

The AMCHDP above is just one example, looks like there are many other channels in my lineup that also changed names but are recording from OnePasses showing a different channel name, so presumably those were properly assigned duplicate channelId numbers already.


----------



## rainwater

moyekj said:


> FYI, looks like this is more than just about channel names. For example, I have a OnePass that still has AMCPHD as channel name for AMC HD channel, but in guide the channel name is AMCHD-W, but recordings are going through. So presumably TiVo has stationId to be the same value for both AMCHDP and AMCHD-W in order for things to work.


Before OnePasses were created you could only set a season pass to one channel. When you changed lineups, there was a bug that caused the Season Pass list to never update to reflect the new channels even though recordings still worked fine. It is possible this is still that same bug. It was only a display issue though. I'm sure you could go in and edit your OnePass channel and it would reflect the change.


----------



## cherry ghost

rainwater said:


> Before OnePasses were created you could only set a season pass to one channel. When you changed lineups, there was a bug that caused the Season Pass list to never update to reflect the new channels even though recordings still worked fine. It is possible this is still that same bug. It was only a display issue though. I'm sure you could go in and edit your OnePass channel and it would reflect the change.


I'll use Mr Robot as an example. In the OnePass Manager, the channel is still shown as "USA," but in OnePass Options it's been changed to "USAHD-E." The change in OnePass Options, as far as I can tell, only applies to shows that currently have recordings scheduled. If I delete and recreate the OnePass, it shows the new call letters in both the Manager and Options.


----------



## HerronScott

cherry ghost said:


> I'll use Mr Robot as an example. In the OnePass Manager, the channel is still shown as "USA," but in OnePass Options it's been changed to "USAHD-E." The change in OnePass Options, as far as I can tell, only applies to shows that currently have recordings scheduled. If I delete and recreate the OnePass, it shows the new call letters in both the Manager and Options.


This doesn't sound any different than the situation where a provider would change channel numbers for a station. When Comcast moved some of our channels from 2xx to 8xx/9xx the Season Pass (and I assume OnePass) would still show the old channel number but record fine. I eventually recreated them so they would show the new channel number.

Scott


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> FYI, looks like this is more than just about channel names. For example, I have a OnePass that still has AMCPHD as channel name for AMC HD channel, but in guide the channel name is AMCHD-W, but recordings are going through. So presumably TiVo has stationId to be the same value for both AMCHDP and AMCHD-W in order for things to work.
> 
> I never got a lineup change message indicating AMCHDP changed to AMCHD-W, so now I'm presuming that the massive lineup change I got which was the basis of my post above with 114 channels changing probably means that all of those don't have the right/duplicate "stationId" entries in TiVo database. So if I had any OnePasses on any of those it probably wouldn't have recorded anything since switch to Rovi guide data.
> 
> The AMCHDP above is just one example, looks like there are many other channels in my lineup that also changed names but are recording from OnePasses showing a different channel name, so presumably those were properly assigned duplicate channelId numbers already.


Just confirmed my suspicion about duplicated channelId numbers. TiVo has same "stationId" number for different channel names. Example:
AMCPHD = tivo:st.252091977 (Gracenote)
AMCHD-W = tivo:st.252091977 (Rovi)

So OnePasses that may be showing wrong channel name will still work fine as long as the stationId is correct for the newly mapped Rovi channel. As I said above, I suspect that if you are getting channel lineup change messages following transition to Rovi data, it means that the associated channelId does NOT match the Gracenote one and hence that could be a problem if you have OnePasses set based on Gracenote channelId.

i.e. To really rest assured that expected recordings will go through one needs to focus on channelId, not the channel name.


----------



## modnar

I've attached an image showing how bad this is for me. This is just the HD tier; I haven't scoured the rest of the lineup yet.


----------



## cherry ghost

HerronScott said:


> This doesn't sound any different than the situation where a provider would change channel numbers for a station. When Comcast moved some of our channels from 2xx to 8xx/9xx the Season Pass (and I assume OnePass) would still show the old channel number but record fine. I eventually recreated them so they would show the new channel number.
> 
> Scott


I just tested with Mr Robot

Change the 1P channel to "All" --> save --> change 1P channel to "USAHD-E" --> save

1P Manager now shows USAHD-E


----------



## tivoyahoo

moyekj said:


> Just confirmed my suspicion about duplicated channelId numbers. TiVo has same "stationId" number for different channel names. Example:
> AMCPHD = tivo:st.252091977 (Gracenote)
> AMCHD-W = tivo:st.252091977 (Rovi)
> 
> i.e. To really rest assured that expected recordings will go through one needs to focus on channelId, not the channel name.


Thanks. Good info, but where are channelId and stationId viewed/checked/compared? How do you see what the callsign equates to, specifically this part "tivo:st.252091977". and how do you know what the Gracenote channelId and stationId were before to compare with after your tivo is rovified? is it in the 1P somewhere? don't you only see the channel number and callsign? or where do you look? or are you extracting using tools / kmttg?

in the cherry ghost mr. robot case, how does one know if "USA" has same channelID as "USAHD-E" ? although it seems like he found a quick and easy workaround (just a few clicks) to reset it even if the channelId did change. :up:


----------



## moyekj

tivoyahoo said:


> Thanks. Good info, but where are channelId and stationId viewed/checked/compared? How do you see what the callsign equates to, specifically this part "tivo:st.252091977". and how do you know what the Gracenote channelId and stationId were before to compare with after your tivo is rovified? is it in the 1P somewhere? don't you only see the channel number and callsign? or where do you look? or are you extracting using tools / kmttg?
> 
> in the cherry ghost mr. robot case, how does one know if "USA" has same channelID as "USAHD-E" ? although it seems like he found a quick and easy workaround (just a few clicks) to reset it even if the channelId did change. :up:


 Information is available via kmttg.

From Remote "Season Passes" tab if you select an entry and press "j" it will dump RPC info to the message window, and you can find stationId number and station name info there.

From Remote "Guide" tab if you get listings for what you think is the equivalent Rovi channel you can choose any entry in the table and press "j" and it will spit out similar information from which you can find stationId number.

Then compare stationId numbers of your OnePass vs guide data and if they match you are golden, if not then you will need to re-create the OnePass.

Could probably work on a utility to do these checks automatically, but for now you can use manual method above. Not every OnePass needs to be done, as you only need to do it once per unique channel in your OnePass set.

Ideally TiVo would have done all the mappings themselves and corrected database accordingly, or at least provided a web based utility where we could run a check similar to what I describe above to flag OnePasses that need to be re-created. Maybe if they get too many complaints it will happen...


----------



## tivoyahoo

moyekj said:


> From Remote "Season Passes" tab if you select an entry and press "j" it will dump RPC info to the message window, and you can find stationId number and station name info there.
> 
> From Remote "Guide" tab if you get listings for what you think is the equivalent Rovi channel you can choose any entry in the table and press "j" and it will spit out similar information from which you can find stationId number.


Tested and worked just as described. :up:
I did see the same channelId value for different stations though. So it's stationId which is the key unique value, correct? oh, and the ones I looked at were 8 numeric digits, not 9 digits as was posted for AMCHD-W, so I guess that can vary.

any way to see stationId on S3 series? or only with rpc and S4-S6 ?

I can see this being a useful reporting tool for the subject of this thread: "Rovi Lineup Issues & Corrections". For example, if a particular station has missing or incorrect guide data, one can specifically name the stationId in the database. especially where there might be confusion over which channel is which, such as when there are multiple versions of the channel/network or different channel maps on the same systems within an area. Or ota subchannels and translator stations duplicating main channels (but on different transmitter chanel) but with the same virtual channel number.

But the stationId seems to be key and superior compared to callsign and channel numbering and what channel map on what system it is since that can vary by headend. But it seems like the stationId would eliminate all that and pinpoint the rovi database entries for the exact station.



cherry ghost said:


> beIN Sports is showing incorrect data here in Chicago on Comcast.
> 
> There are three channels, English(400), Spanish(594), and HD Spanish(334). The two Spanish channels are not only in Spanish, but at times have different programming than the English. All three channels are now showing the Spanish version.


beIN Sports, as posted, is a confusing case to sort out as to which station is which. plus there is beinsports and bein2sports. and they can be in SD and HD. And English and Espanol. And chicago is divided into 5 comcast areas and that's not counting the suburbs. So how many channel maps and headends is that? That's why the channel maps for tivo are by zip code in Guided Setup. Those can vary by neighborhood within a city.

So it seems like stationId can really nail it down to the proper database station entry. Good find. Thank you.


----------



## mangochutney

One thing is for sure and that is all the work WMC users put in before we got hit. Big thanks to them.


----------



## mangochutney

Now let's keep an eye on the actual metadata. Over at thegreenbutton.tv they keep talking about how bad it is.....


----------



## V7Goose

Uh, how do I tell if I am looking at Gracenote guide data or Rovi on my TiVo?


----------



## modnar

It took a couple of chat session with TiVo, but they've escalated my issue with 70+ channels missing guide data. I had already completed several network connections and Guided Setups, which is among the things they suggested.


----------



## tivoyahoo

V7Goose said:


> Uh, how do I tell if I am looking at Gracenote guide data or Rovi on my TiVo?


it seems the copyright menu page hasn't been updated to reflect Rovi, so that was initially thought to be place to look, but I don't think any posts have reported anything other than TMS/Gracenote showing up there even after Rovi data was applied.

and then andyf first posted this:


andyf said:


> I'm guessing that's what the "*" at the end of the show descriptions or the "*" at the end of your lineup name in System Information is all about.


Not sure if the asterisk marker has been confirmed across the board / on all series.

And lineup change notification messages on the tivo are a big tipoff. lots of reports of E (East) and W (West) getting inserted on channels triggering a lineup change notification (but not always). new call sign lettering in general (but not always). And that's probably more so the case on cable vs. ota.


----------



## lew

modnar said:


> I've attached an image showing how bad this is for me. This is just the HD tier; I haven't scoured the rest of the lineup yet.


Check and make sure you have the right cable system. Check channels you selected.


----------



## Dan203

Yeah in some cases the name of the lineup is different and you have to repeat guided setup to get it sorted out.


----------



## modnar

lew said:


> Check and make sure you have the right cable system. Check channels you selected.


Yep, I tried that. Only one lineup is listed for my cable company.


----------



## tivoyahoo

Dan203 said:


> Yeah in some cases the name of the lineup is different and you have to repeat guided setup to get it sorted out.


if repeating GS doesn't fix it, or at least get it way closer to where it should be, I'd rerun GS for a neighboring area via changing zip code in GS. The hole might just be your zip code not correlated to the right headend. start looking at your vct_id in system info if GS doesn't fix it. and get a zip hopefully with same vct_id and see if that zip will pull correct lineup. your cable card pulls the lineup from headend with that vct_id. your zip code may be split between two headends. and if you got to get on a zip that rovi has correlated to a different headend channel map then I could see a result that is that way off. what city is this? do you border another city? or another cable system ? anything like that?


----------



## moyekj

So I wrote some code to check my OnePass stationId numbers vs guide numbers and happy to see that for me they all pass. As can be seen some channels have different callSign names in Rovi vs Gracenote, but that doesn't matter as long as stationId numbers match.


Code:


Checking OnePasses for TiVo: Roamio ...
INFO: pass title=The Big Bang Theory channelNum=1002 callSign=KCBSDT stationId=tivo:st.5136334 : guide callSign=KCBSDT stationId=tivo:st.5136334
INFO: pass title=Big Brother channelNum=1002 callSign=KCBSDT stationId=tivo:st.5136334 : guide callSign=KCBSDT stationId=tivo:st.5136334
INFO: pass title=Hawaii Five-0 channelNum=1002 callSign=KCBSDT stationId=tivo:st.5136334 : guide callSign=KCBSDT stationId=tivo:st.5136334
INFO: pass title=The Amazing Race channelNum=1002 callSign=KCBSDT stationId=tivo:st.5136334 : guide callSign=KCBSDT stationId=tivo:st.5136334
INFO: pass title=Person of Interest channelNum=1002 callSign=KCBSDT stationId=tivo:st.5136334 : guide callSign=KCBSDT stationId=tivo:st.5136334
INFO: pass title=Elementary channelNum=1002 callSign=KCBSDT stationId=tivo:st.5136334 : guide callSign=KCBSDT stationId=tivo:st.5136334
INFO: pass title=Survivor channelNum=1002 callSign=KCBSDT stationId=tivo:st.5136334 : guide callSign=KCBSDT stationId=tivo:st.5136334
INFO: pass title=Grimm channelNum=1004 callSign=KNBCDT stationId=tivo:st.7062250 : guide callSign=KNBCDT stationId=tivo:st.7062250
INFO: pass title=The Voice channelNum=1004 callSign=KNBCDT stationId=tivo:st.7062250 : guide callSign=KNBCDT stationId=tivo:st.7062250
INFO: pass title=America's Got Talent channelNum=1004 callSign=KNBCDT stationId=tivo:st.7062250 : guide callSign=KNBCDT stationId=tivo:st.7062250
INFO: pass title=American Ninja Warrior channelNum=1004 callSign=KNBCDT stationId=tivo:st.7062250 : guide callSign=KNBCDT stationId=tivo:st.7062250
INFO: pass title=The Blacklist channelNum=1004 callSign=KNBCDT stationId=tivo:st.7062250 : guide callSign=KNBCDT stationId=tivo:st.7062250
INFO: pass title=Last Comic Standing channelNum=1004 callSign=KNBCDT stationId=tivo:st.7062250 : guide callSign=KNBCDT stationId=tivo:st.7062250
INFO: pass title=The Island channelNum=1004 callSign=KNBCDT stationId=tivo:st.7062250 : guide callSign=KNBCDT stationId=tivo:st.7062250
INFO: pass title=I Can Do That channelNum=1004 callSign=KNBCDT stationId=tivo:st.7062250 : guide callSign=KNBCDT stationId=tivo:st.7062250
INFO: pass title=Aquarius channelNum=1004 callSign=KNBCDT stationId=tivo:st.7062250 : guide callSign=KNBCDT stationId=tivo:st.7062250
INFO: pass title=Running Wild With Bear Grylls channelNum=1004 callSign=KNBCDT stationId=tivo:st.7062250 : guide callSign=KNBCDT stationId=tivo:st.7062250
INFO: pass title=Little Big Shots channelNum=1004 callSign=KNBCDT stationId=tivo:st.7062250 : guide callSign=KNBCDT stationId=tivo:st.7062250
INFO: pass title=Strong channelNum=1004 callSign=KNBCDT stationId=tivo:st.7062250 : guide callSign=KNBCDT stationId=tivo:st.7062250
INFO: pass title=Spartan: Ultimate Team Challenge channelNum=1004 callSign=KNBCDT stationId=tivo:st.7062250 : guide callSign=KNBCDT stationId=tivo:st.7062250
INFO: pass title=So You Think You Can Dance channelNum=1011 callSign=KTTVDT stationId=tivo:st.7515778 : guide callSign=KTTVDT stationId=tivo:st.7515778
INFO: pass title=Gotham channelNum=1011 callSign=KTTVDT stationId=tivo:st.7515778 : guide callSign=KTTVDT stationId=tivo:st.7515778
INFO: pass title=Are You Smarter Than a 5th Grader? channelNum=1011 callSign=KTTVDT stationId=tivo:st.7515778 : guide callSign=KTTVDT stationId=tivo:st.7515778
INFO: pass title=American Idol channelNum=1011 callSign=KTTVDT stationId=tivo:st.7515778 : guide callSign=KTTVDT stationId=tivo:st.7515778
INFO: pass title=The X-Files channelNum=1011 callSign=KTTVDT stationId=tivo:st.7515778 : guide callSign=KTTVDT stationId=tivo:st.7515778
INFO: pass title=American Grit channelNum=1011 callSign=KTTVDT stationId=tivo:st.7515778 : guide callSign=KTTVDT stationId=tivo:st.7515778
INFO: pass title=Wayward Pines channelNum=1011 callSign=KTTVDT stationId=tivo:st.7515778 : guide callSign=KTTVDT stationId=tivo:st.7515778
INFO: pass title=Dancing With the Stars channelNum=1007 callSign=KABCDT stationId=tivo:st.7515777 : guide callSign=KABCDT stationId=tivo:st.7515777
INFO: pass title=Modern Family channelNum=1007 callSign=KABCDT stationId=tivo:st.7515777 : guide callSign=KABCDT stationId=tivo:st.7515777
INFO: pass title=Last Man Standing channelNum=1007 callSign=KABCDT stationId=tivo:st.7515777 : guide callSign=KABCDT stationId=tivo:st.7515777
INFO: pass title=Secrets and Lies channelNum=1007 callSign=KABCDT stationId=tivo:st.7515777 : guide callSign=KABCDT stationId=tivo:st.7515777
INFO: pass title=BattleBots channelNum=1007 callSign=KABCDT stationId=tivo:st.7515777 : guide callSign=KABCDT stationId=tivo:st.7515777
INFO: pass title=The Catch channelNum=1007 callSign=KABCDT stationId=tivo:st.7515777 : guide callSign=KABCDT stationId=tivo:st.7515777
INFO: pass title=500 Questions channelNum=1007 callSign=KABCDT stationId=tivo:st.7515777 : guide callSign=KABCDT stationId=tivo:st.7515777
INFO: pass title=Whose Line Is It Anyway? channelNum=1005 callSign=KTLADT stationId=tivo:st.10420135 : guide callSign=KTLADT stationId=tivo:st.10420135
INFO: pass title=The 100 channelNum=1005 callSign=KTLADT stationId=tivo:st.10420135 : guide callSign=KTLADT stationId=tivo:st.10420135
INFO: pass title=Penn & Teller: Fool Us channelNum=1005 callSign=KTLADT stationId=tivo:st.10420135 : guide callSign=KTLADT stationId=tivo:st.10420135
INFO: pass title=The Walking Dead channelNum=1066 callSign=AMCPHD stationId=tivo:st.252091977 : guide callSign=AMCHD-W stationId=tivo:st.252091977
INFO: pass title=Fear the Walking Dead channelNum=1066 callSign=AMCPHD stationId=tivo:st.252091977 : guide callSign=AMCHD-W stationId=tivo:st.252091977
INFO: pass title=Better Call Saul channelNum=1066 callSign=AMCPHD stationId=tivo:st.252091977 : guide callSign=AMCHD-W stationId=tivo:st.252091977
INFO: pass title=Talking Dead channelNum=1066 callSign=AMCPHD stationId=tivo:st.252091977 : guide callSign=AMCHD-W stationId=tivo:st.252091977
INFO: pass title=Talking Saul channelNum=1066 callSign=AMCPHD stationId=tivo:st.252091977 : guide callSign=AMCHD-W stationId=tivo:st.252091977
INFO: pass title=Halt and Catch Fire channelNum=1066 callSign=AMCPHD stationId=tivo:st.252091977 : guide callSign=AMCHD-W stationId=tivo:st.252091977
INFO: pass title=Humans channelNum=1066 callSign=AMCPHD stationId=tivo:st.252091977 : guide callSign=AMCHD-W stationId=tivo:st.252091977
INFO: pass title=Into the Badlands channelNum=1066 callSign=AMCPHD stationId=tivo:st.252091977 : guide callSign=AMCHD-W stationId=tivo:st.252091977
INFO: pass title=The Last Ship channelNum=1018 callSign=TNTPHD stationId=tivo:st.148278109 : guide callSign=TNTHD-W stationId=tivo:st.148278109
INFO: pass title=Animal Kingdom channelNum=1018 callSign=TNTPHD stationId=tivo:st.148278109 : guide callSign=TNTHD-W stationId=tivo:st.148278109
INFO: pass title=Graceland channelNum=1022 callSign=USAHDP stationId=tivo:st.205449512 : guide callSign=USAHD-W stationId=tivo:st.205449512
INFO: pass title=Rush channelNum=1022 callSign=USAHDP stationId=tivo:st.205449512 : guide callSign=USAHD-W stationId=tivo:st.205449512
INFO: pass title=Mr. Robot channelNum=1022 callSign=USAHDP stationId=tivo:st.205449512 : guide callSign=USAHD-W stationId=tivo:st.205449512
INFO: pass title=Complications channelNum=1022 callSign=USAHDP stationId=tivo:st.205449512 : guide callSign=USAHD-W stationId=tivo:st.205449512
INFO: pass title=Colony channelNum=1022 callSign=USAHDP stationId=tivo:st.205449512 : guide callSign=USAHD-W stationId=tivo:st.205449512
INFO: pass title=Motive channelNum=1022 callSign=USAHDP stationId=tivo:st.205449512 : guide callSign=USAHD-W stationId=tivo:st.205449512
INFO: pass title=Shooter channelNum=1022 callSign=USAHDP stationId=tivo:st.205449512 : guide callSign=USAHD-W stationId=tivo:st.205449512
INFO: pass title=Defiance channelNum=1061 callSign=SYFYHDP stationId=tivo:st.154974960 : guide callSign=SYFYHD-W stationId=tivo:st.154974960
INFO: pass title=Helix channelNum=1061 callSign=SYFYHDP stationId=tivo:st.154974960 : guide callSign=SYFYHD-W stationId=tivo:st.154974960
INFO: pass title=Wizard Wars channelNum=1061 callSign=SYFYHDP stationId=tivo:st.154974960 : guide callSign=SYFYHD-W stationId=tivo:st.154974960
INFO: pass title=12 Monkeys channelNum=1061 callSign=SYFYHDP stationId=tivo:st.154974960 : guide callSign=SYFYHD-W stationId=tivo:st.154974960
INFO: pass title=Dark Matter channelNum=1061 callSign=SYFYHDP stationId=tivo:st.154974960 : guide callSign=SYFYHD-W stationId=tivo:st.154974960
INFO: pass title=Dude, You're Screwed channelNum=1021 callSign=DSCHDP stationId=tivo:st.261687379 : guide callSign=TDCHD-W stationId=tivo:st.261687379
INFO: pass title=Lone Target channelNum=1021 callSign=DSCHDP stationId=tivo:st.261687379 : guide callSign=TDCHD-W stationId=tivo:st.261687379
INFO: pass title=Naked and Afraid channelNum=1021 callSign=DSCHDP stationId=tivo:st.261687379 : guide callSign=TDCHD-W stationId=tivo:st.261687379
INFO: pass title=Naked and Afraid XL channelNum=1021 callSign=DSCHDP stationId=tivo:st.261687379 : guide callSign=TDCHD-W stationId=tivo:st.261687379
INFO: pass title=Dual Survival channelNum=1021 callSign=DSCHDP stationId=tivo:st.261687379 : guide callSign=TDCHD-W stationId=tivo:st.261687379
INFO: pass title=Men, Women, Wild channelNum=1021 callSign=DSCHDP stationId=tivo:st.261687379 : guide callSign=TDCHD-W stationId=tivo:st.261687379
INFO: pass title=Survivorman: Wild Instincts channelNum=1021 callSign=DSCHDP stationId=tivo:st.261687379 : guide callSign=TDCHD-W stationId=tivo:st.261687379
INFO: pass title=American Tarzan channelNum=1021 callSign=DSCHDP stationId=tivo:st.261687379 : guide callSign=TDCHD-W stationId=tivo:st.261687379
INFO: pass title=The Americans channelNum=1017 callSign=FXPHD stationId=tivo:st.122716711 : guide callSign=FXHD-W stationId=tivo:st.122716711
INFO: pass title=Fargo channelNum=1017 callSign=FXPHD stationId=tivo:st.122716711 : guide callSign=FXHD-W stationId=tivo:st.122716711
INFO: pass title=Tyrant channelNum=1017 callSign=FXPHD stationId=tivo:st.122716711 : guide callSign=FXHD-W stationId=tivo:st.122716711
INFO: pass title=The Challenge: Rivals III channelNum=1049 callSign=MTVPHD stationId=tivo:st.149815974 : guide callSign=MTVHD-W stationId=tivo:st.149815974
INFO: pass title=100 Miles From Nowhere channelNum=1072 callSign=APLHDP stationId=tivo:st.170023202 : guide callSign=ANIMALHD-W stationId=tivo:st.170023202
INFO: pass title=Race to Escape channelNum=1101 callSign=SCIHD stationId=tivo:st.107213907 : guide callSign=SCIENCEHD stationId=tivo:st.107213907
INFO: pass title=Manual: The O'Reilly Factor channelNum=1046 callSign=FNCHD stationId=tivo:st.125469377 : guide callSign=FNCHD stationId=tivo:st.125469377
OnePass checks completed with 0 warnings


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Some good news... my lineup's missing channels were added today. The data is still "To be announced" but being added to the lineup as a valid channel is progress.

Maybe someone's paying attention. (and why I really want to minimize OT)

They also added Verizon's temporary Olympic channels... 2 weeks late.


----------



## tivoyahoo

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Maybe someone's paying attention. (and why I really want to minimize OT)


on the right track. can you tell us how you think you got their attention? are they reading the thread? acting on your post? tracking web form submissions? did you get a case number / email? what's your recommendation to get a similar fix result? and how to submit, track/follow up? what's their process?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

tivoyahoo said:


> on the right track. can you tell us how you think you got their attention? are they reading the thread? acting on your post? tracking web form submissions? did you get a case number / email? what's your recommendation to get a similar fix result? and how to submit, track/follow up? what's their process?


Ira said he was counting on us to help fix the lineup issues, so I created this unofficial thread for us to compare notes. No excuses if they don't use us as a resource, after asking us to help.

All I did was post here. Could be coincidental timing, or not. I still recommend submitting issues directly, even though I didn't. https://www.tivo.com/lineup.html


----------



## TonyD79

tivoyahoo said:


> on the right track. can you tell us how you think you got their attention? are they reading the thread? acting on your post? tracking web form submissions? did you get a case number / email? what's your recommendation to get a similar fix result? and how to submit, track/follow up? what's their process?


Since I am seeing improvements in tvguide data every day without doing anything (I don't have the new data yet), I'd guess they are getting feedback from others or they are working the issues on their own. Or both, of course.


----------



## judyn

As the day goes by, more and more bad things happen to our Tivos. It turns out that if a channel doesn't show in the guide, then you ain't gonna see it!

Apparently each zip code gets ONE place their OTA channels can come. We get half our channels from one city and half from another. Towers vary as to where they are, and that's how it works out. Tivo has now decided we get Corpus Christi TV. That means we canot get the best source of the networks channels. (On a bad day, not best means non existent, on a good day, pixelated.)

I stupidly thought that we could manually program the now missing channels. Nope, they do not EXIST any more to Tivo. One Tivo has had a channel search run and the other magically deleted the channels it doesn't think we should get. We can see them very well with a TV, but NOT THOUGH THE TIVO and the Tivo won't find them. 

Is this called a feature? What person on earth would want a feature that limits the channels you can see? Because if your Tivo doesn't find them you don't know they exist and hence don't know what a crappy guide you have!

We bought another Tivo here based on what we had day before yesterday -- TV from two cities and a guide to go with it. Now we don't.

And that's not all -- when we go back to Wimberley we will probably have to choose between Austin and San Antonio, not on which channels we actually get... Who knows what they will decide we "should" get. Not looking forward to that! 

No I will not get cable or satellite. Too locked down. 

And they dared call this an "upgrade". We had no idea, knew absolutely nothing until our Tivo stopped showing guide for the channels we watch most.

Judy
with 5 Tivos total, all on over the air. All now apparently worth much less to me than a few days ago...


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

judyn said:


> As the day goes by, more and more bad things happen to our Tivos. It turns out that if a channel doesn't show in the guide, then you ain't gonna see it!


Aren't the channels showing up if you do an Antenna Channel Scan?


----------



## judyn

tivoyahoo said:


> if repeating GS doesn't fix it, or at least get it way closer to where it should be, I'd rerun GS for a neighboring area via changing zip code in GS.


We tried changing zip code. We used to watch channels from two different locations. We switched zip and we got the ones we were missing and then were missing the channels from the other direction. That takes a LONG time, so we only tried that once and then set it back to our real zip.

Looking at tvguide.com, right in the middle between Victoria and Corpus Christi it switches between Victoria and Corpus. Completely. No overlap. Someone wrote tvguide.com has the same data source as the new junk we are living with now.


----------



## judyn

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Aren't the channels showing up if you do an Antenna Channel Scan?


Absolutely not! Plus we did not do a rescan on one of them and the channels are no longer available on it even by entering the number on the keypad. For somewhat over 12 hours the channels were listed with no data in the guide but we could watch them. Then they disappeared completely. Of course, no programming on them happened... Of course we thought the station was having trouble for a wihle (they are 25-1, 25-2, 25-3 so obviously the same tower/system).

We are in an iffy area from both directions, so Gil disconnected one of the TVs from one of the Tivos and had it scan and they are coming in perfectly on the TV.

Who would have thought this would be a feature!

NOT what I was wanting to do today!

I did submit this on the Tivo lineup page and got an automated response. can't imagine anything will happen quickly for a small town in the middle of nowhere.

Judy


----------



## V7Goose

I feel for ya! I am in a remote area too, and my problem is currently just the opposite of yours (and thus not near as bad). There is absolutely NO overlap in any channel signals here in these mountains (I verified that with the FCC licensing and signal databases), but TiVo throws in a TON of invalid channels that do not exist within 100 miles of here! There are so many duplicates in the channel list that it takes forever to verify with the signal strength meter which ones are really for us, but at least they do include all the real ones along with the bogus ones.


----------



## JoeKustra

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Aren't the channels showing up if you do an Antenna Channel Scan?


TiVo makes your lineup (Channel List)from your zipcode. The channels in that list will be enabled if found in a scan.


----------



## atmuscarella

judyn said:


> Absolutely not! Plus we did not do a rescan on one of them and the channels are no longer available on it even by entering the number on the keypad. For somewhat over 12 hours the channels were listed with no data in the guide but we could watch them. Then they disappeared completely. Of course, no programming on them happened... Of course we thought the station was having trouble for a wihle (they are 25-1, 25-2, 25-3 so obviously the same tower/system).
> 
> We are in an iffy area from both directions, so Gil disconnected one of the TVs from one of the Tivos and had it scan and they are coming in perfectly on the TV.
> 
> Who would have thought this would be a feature!
> 
> NOT what I was wanting to do today!
> 
> I did submit this on the Tivo lineup page and got an automated response. can't imagine anything will happen quickly for a small town in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> Judy


A TiVo will manually tune a station without any guide data. If you can not manually tune a station, it isn't a guide data problem.


----------



## jth tv

V7Goose said:


> There are so many duplicates in the channel list that it takes forever to verify with the signal strength meter which ones are really for us, but at least they do include all the real ones along with the bogus ones.


Have you tried the different options for the channel guide ? I use the grid guide and it has options for All, My Channels and Favorites. Here there are probably 100 channels and subchannels, but I only watch the 10 I have as Favorites. Others I might watch (but I actually never do), I have as "My Channels". I have a Roamio and if I highlight and select the channel Id, I can modify the lists. It makes it pretty easy to select the ones wanted.


----------



## V7Goose

jth tv said:


> Have you tried the different options for the channel guide ? I use the grid guide and it has options for All, My Channels and Favorites. Here there are probably 100 channels and subchannels, but I only watch the 10 I have as Favorites. Others I might watch (but I actually never do), I have as "My Channels". I have a Roamio and if I highlight and select the channel Id, I can modify the lists. It makes it pretty easy to select the ones wanted.


This does not apply at all. The "all channels" is everything that is in the channel list, including all the BOGUS channels they might stuff in there. "My Channels" is whatever channels you have left checked in the channel list - you still have to suffer the pain of figuring out which ones are valid to have checked.

In my area there are a total of 11 actual OTA signals that can be received. Using any of the 4 valid zip codes that cover this mountain causes TiVo to stuff well over 50 bogus channels in my channel list and randomly check just a few of the actual valid channels and MANY of the bogus channels. The only way to actually KNOW which channels have a real signal is to go to the Signal Strength meter screen and manually tune through EACH AND EVERY channel in the list, then wait about 5-10 seconds to see if anything will come up before moving to the next one. This is total misery.

The only way I found to make it a little easier is to go to the FCC licensing database and compile a list of the actual authorized channels and the broadcast frequencies for each - this allows me to identify most of the actual bogus channels just a little faster.

The real fun comes when you hit a bogus channel that the FCC says transmits on the same frequency as a real one (the bogus channel is from a different far-away community and is not valid for here), then the Signal Strength meter picks up a strong signal from the REAL channel and shows the signal bar, but no video is ever displayed. Apparently they are too stupid to not load those bogus channels in the first place, but too smart to tune in a different channel on the same frequency! But laughingly, my TiVo actually places a check mark on two of those bogus channels with duplicated frequencies, even though they cannot actually be tuned in!!!


----------



## TonyD79

I may not understand this but isn't there a channel scan to see what you actually pick up?


----------



## JoeKustra

TonyD79 said:


> I may not understand this but isn't there a channel scan to see what you actually pick up?


Time to explain it again. Your zipcode gets you to your DMA. More than one zipcode is in a DMA for OTA. Usually a DMA is a large area. Mine is very large and contains station I will never receive. But TiVo (Gracenote or Rovi) uses this DMA to build the Channel List. You can then run a channel scan and stations found will get the boxed checked. If there is no box to check, tell TiVo using their lineup form.

Back in the Sony DHG days, the DMA was part of the diagnostics and you could check it with Nielsen.


----------



## Dan203

But the channel scan doesn't care about the data. It just checks all the frequencies in the spectrum and decides if any of them come in or not. It may not be able to match them up to data, but it should still be able to tune them. If you can't even tune them then the signal is too weak for your specific TiVos tuners. Just because you can pick them up on your TV does not mean the TiVo will be able to see them. Out of all the modern TiVos the Roamio has the best OTA tuners and is able to pick up the most channels. The Bolt is a close second and the Premiere is a distant third. Of all TiVos that ever existed the S3 units had the best OTA tuners and could pick up the most channels. However there were still people who got channels on their TV that the S3 units couldn't get, so the tuners in a TiVo are not as good as those in some TVs.


----------



## TonyD79

Guys. I was responding to the poster who had all the channels but was bemoaning that they had to be checked/unchecked. The scan should do that.


----------



## tomhorsley

Just noticed my first guide data glitch today as I was going through all the channels again to eradicate the standard definition ones when I have an HD version available. I tuned to one channel (I forget which one exactly), and it said "Press D to view in HD". I thought that was peculiar, because it was already an HD program. When I pressed "D" the channel it took me to was utterly unrelated, not an HD copy of an SD channel at all.

Edit: I decided to dig it up again so I could report it. Channel 214 in comcast boca/delray which is WPECDT3 and broadcasts "Comet" programming is the one that tells me to pus D, and D takes me to the WPECDT HD CBS network broadcast on channel 433.

I'm trying to report it, but the tivo.com report a lineup problem page is unresponsive and slow (imagine that .


----------



## HarperVision

Dan203 said:


> But the channel scan doesn't care about the data. It just checks all the frequencies in the spectrum and decides if any of them come in or not. It may not be able to match them up to data, but it should still be able to tune them. ...........


This is correct. I do it all the time to have the TiVo pickup and tune to my HD ATSC/QAM modulator channel.


----------



## WorldBandRadio

Dan203 said:


> Perhaps one of the reasons Rovi bought TiVo is so they can improve their data. TiVo knows which data is important and which isn't and probably has tools in place to help them improve their data....


I really hope that will be the case going forward.

So far, my experience with TiVo fixing, or wanting to fix, guide problems has been pretty poor. For that reason, I'm really looking forward to what the new Rovi guide data brings.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

The remainder of my Rovi lineup issues were fixed today. Pretty happy about that.

They are willing and able to put the effort in to make everything work. There are problems but we just gotta report them.


----------



## danm628

WorldBandRadio said:


> I really hope that will be the case going forward.
> 
> So far, my experience with TiVo fixing, or wanting to fix, guide problems has been pretty poor. For that reason, I'm really looking forward to what the new Rovi guide data brings.


Over the last 15 years I've reported a few guide problems to TiVo. The quickest fix was an east/west coast change showing up a little over a week early. Comcast even had the newspapers printing the wrong guide data that week. Not TiVo's fault. A few single program issues took a few days to a couple of weeks to resolve.

Given the number of reports they get that is reasonable. Especially since they have to verify that the complaint is real. (i.e. easy way to screw a bunch of people up is to report a fake guide data error. A slightly abstract version of a denial of service attack. And yes, there are people who do things like this. No matter how obscure the attack is.)

My Roamio is converting tonight. I expect minor issues this weekend. (i.e. some Friday, most resolved by the service connects Friday and Saturday. Should be ok by Sunday.)

My older TiVo was converted a little over a week ago. A fairly slow convert (3 hours seems about right) and then it had no data. Then another connect and limited data. After it finishes that connection and seems happy forcing an extra connection seemed to help. But *ONLY* after the switch has completed and it has the first load of new guide information. First download seems to only be for a couple of days. And channel updates were still coming in. So the extra connect moves through that a little quicker.

If you have finished the convert and the TiVo reports no guide data it is probably ok to force a connection. Though I noticed mine was scheduled for a new connection about 5 minutes after the conversion completed and no guide data was reported.

Another way to tell is that the next schedule connection is fairly soon after the last connection. Normally connections are over 24 hours apart. After the conversion it schedules one fairly quickly (a few minutes). The next one after that was scheduled about 8 hours out. I forced a connection between the first (i.e. no guide data) and next scheduled. That picked up a bunch of channel changes (names changed). It also seemed to load a longer stretch of guide data.

I'm still feeding the occasional guide error to TiVo from the older TiVo. I expect my Roamio to be smoother. Fortunately I'm in a metro area where other people are going through this.

If I was the only TiVo users in a small town --- this would be terrible. I'd be the only source of corrections for that area.

Of course we're in the dead period. New season hasn't started so I'm not going to be super upset about errors. We (all of TCF) have a few weeks to feed in fixes before the new season starts and I suddenly care about missed recordings again.

- Dan

Edit: I read TCF for a year or so before joining. Picked up my Series one back then. Still have it in a box. Can't bring my self to get rid of it even though there isn't a cable or OTA setup it will work with.


----------



## rainwater

My switch over was mostly painless. A bunch of channels were added/deleted because of the new names. But the lineup seems to be correct for all the channels I receive.

My biggest issue is there is now no way to record sports with a wishlist without also recording the repeat airings. This is pretty unacceptable. I can manage it now since very little else is recording but in the fall, this will not work.


----------



## ParityBit

I noticed my TODO list is kind of screwed. It shows the same title and description for all the shows I am recording going forward.

Is there a fix for this? I only have 3 passes so I could redo them, but I do not need to double record stuff.


----------



## rainwater

ParityBit said:


> I noticed my TODO list is kind of screwed. It shows the same title and description for all the shows I am recording going forward.
> 
> Is there a fix for this? I only have 3 passes so I could redo them, but I do not need to double record stuff.


Try making a small edit to one of your OnePasses and maybe reorder them. You shouldn't have to recreate them. Otherwise, give it a few hours to finish indexing the data if you just switched.


----------



## Marrowbones

ParityBit said:


> I noticed my TODO list is kind of screwed. It shows the same title and description for all the shows I am recording going forward.


What shows?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoxInPHX

Note: The description are correct for each showing, the Season/Episode counts are just wrong.

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon shows wrong Season/Episode numbers
Rovi data is showing Season 1, Episode 5xx
Correct information should be Season 3, Episode 1xx

Jimmy Kimmel Live is also showing the wrong Episode count.
Rovi data shows August 25, 2016 as Season 14, Episode 109
Correct Episode count is August 25, 2016 - Season 14, Episode 168

Late Night With Seth Meyers also shows wrong Season/Episode numbers
Rovi data shows August 25, 2016 as Season 1, Episode 409
Correct Episode count is August 25, 2016 - Season 3, Episode 149

Last Call With Carson Daly also shows wrong Season/Episode numbers
Rovi data shows (repeat) on August 26, 2016 as Season 14, Episode 187
Episode first aired on May 19, 2016
Correct Episode count for (repeat) on August 26, 2016 is Season 15, Episode 91
Episode first aired on May 19, 2016


----------



## ParityBit

In my case it is Paw Patrol. 

It is titled "Paw Patrol" with no Episode name. The description is a general Paw Patrol description for them all. This starts on 9/5. They look Okay until that point. My other two shows (Star Wars Rebels and PJ Maks) are not even on my TODO list after 9/5.

In addition, my season listing of the recorded show has seasons 1, 2 ,3 and +. The + has normal season episodes in it. No idea why. like it has some shows that are S2 E07 and stuff like that.

And stop laughing ...... my kids rule my life.


----------



## jth tv

Where I live its been that way for years, generic descriptions have been fairly common for the farthest out days.


----------



## cherry ghost

cherry ghost said:


> beIN Sports is showing incorrect data here in Chicago on Comcast.
> 
> There are three channels, English(400), Spanish(594), and HD Spanish(334). The two Spanish channels are not only in Spanish, but at times have different programming than the English. All three channels are now showing the Spanish version.


This has been corrected here without me submitting anything to TiVo. Channel 400 is now BEIN1 and has correct data.


----------



## ParityBit

jth tv said:


> Where I live its been that way for years, generic descriptions have been fairly common for the farthest out days.


It was not like this for me before. Also I am wondering why two of the shows disappear after that date.

Is the ordering of seasons supposed to be screwed up like that?


----------



## Space

The reason the shows disappear is quite simple, the Rovi guide does not have those shows in the listings after that date. Eventually it will probably be updated, but generally, Rovi is slower to update guide listings than is Gracenote.

As for the seasons/episodes, Rovi simply does not have the season and episode info for many shows/episodes, and the ones that it does have don't necessarily coincide with the ones Gracenote have.

Just looking on zap2it.com and tvguide.com, I see that most episodes of "Paw Patrol" don't have season/episode info (on tvguide.com), and the one that does:

tvguide.com:
Pups Save a Mer-Pup (Season 2, Episode 30)

Is different than on zap2it.com:

Pups Save a Mer-Pup S02, E16 (First Aired: Mar. 20, 2015) 

Rovi simply does not care all that much about this type of info, so unless they change, you will probably have all kinds of problems with the season/episode data.

They particularly seem to have problems with listings that have multiple episodes together (like "Pups Save Apollo; Pups Save the Hippos"), like NICK seems to do.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

After the changeover overnight, my To Do list is basically exactly what it would have been with the old data...i.e., through Wednesday 9/7 at 6:00 PM.

One question that's not exactly a lineup issue...how do you get back your streaming shows in My Shows? The OnePasses are still as they were, but the My Shows folders are gone.


----------



## cherry ghost

Rob Helmerichs said:


> After the changeover overnight, my To Do list is basically exactly what it would have been with the old data...i.e., through Wednesday 9/7 at 6:00 PM. One question that's not exactly a lineup issue...how do you get back your streaming shows in My Shows? The OnePasses are still as they were, but the My Shows folders are gone.


Netflix 1Ps were missing for me but came back after a couple days


----------



## kbmb

Hoping this is the correct thread for this.

I've been switched over to the Rovi guide data and now my Formula One Racing 1P is all messed up.

I have a single 1P setup for Formula One Racing, All Channels, New & Repeats, Keep All.

Generally F1 is on NBCSN for Practice (Fri), Qualifying (Sat), Race (Sun). Sometimes NBC or CNBC get something, that's why I have All Channels.

Prior to Rovi, this 1P picked everything up. Now, it seems to only want to pick up the race on Sunday. It missed this mornings practice on NBCSN at 8am EST. That was listed as Formula One Racing with the NEW badge. It doesn't have qualifying scheduled for tomorrow at 1pm EST. It only has the race scheduled for Sunday at 7:30a.

Any ideas why and how I should change my 1P?

*EDIT:* So for now I've had to create a separate 1P for each show. Guessing that behind the scenes they have some different show ID for each, therefore the original 1P was only getting the race now.

*EDIT #2:* Ok so that doesn't work either. Even though I setup a 1P for each session - it's only picking up that particular session. Next weekends practice and qualifying aren't being picked up. What a mess!

-Kevin


----------



## rainwater

kbmb said:


> Hoping this is the correct thread for this.
> 
> I've been switched over to the Rovi guide data and now my Formula One Racing 1P is all messed up.
> 
> I have a single 1P setup for Formula One Racing, All Channels, New & Repeats, Keep All.
> 
> Generally F1 is on NBCSN for Practice (Fri), Qualifying (Sat), Race (Sun). Sometimes NBC or CNBC get something, that's why I have All Channels.
> 
> Prior to Rovi, this 1P picked everything up. Now, it seems to only want to pick up the race on Sunday. It missed this mornings practice on NBCSN at 8am EST. That was listed as Formula One Racing with the NEW badge. It doesn't have qualifying scheduled for tomorrow at 1pm EST. It only has the race scheduled for Sunday at 7:30a.
> 
> Any ideas why and how I should change my 1P?
> 
> -Kevin


Sports are completely messed up with the Rovi data so it isn't surprising. Trying going to upcoming from your OnePass and see if it is showing all of the content. It is possible that even though it all says Forumula One Racing, that some of it is a different series.


----------



## moyekj

kbmb said:


> Hoping this is the correct thread for this.
> 
> I've been switched over to the Rovi guide data and now my Formula One Racing 1P is all messed up.
> 
> I have a single 1P setup for Formula One Racing, All Channels, New & Repeats, Keep All.
> 
> Generally F1 is on NBCSN for Practice (Fri), Qualifying (Sat), Race (Sun). Sometimes NBC or CNBC get something, that's why I have All Channels.
> 
> Prior to Rovi, this 1P picked everything up. Now, it seems to only want to pick up the race on Sunday. It missed this mornings practice on NBCSN at 8am EST. That was listed as Formula One Racing with the NEW badge. It doesn't have qualifying scheduled for tomorrow at 1pm EST. It only has the race scheduled for Sunday at 7:30a.
> 
> Any ideas why and how I should change my 1P?
> 
> *EDIT:* So for now I've had to create a separate 1P for each show. Guessing that behind the scenes they have some different show ID for each, therefore the original 1P was only getting the race now.
> 
> -Kevin


 Yes, there are now different series IDs for the same "Formula One Racing" title. You may be better off setting up a wishlist with "Formula One Racing" title keyword instead of multiple 1Ps.


----------



## kbmb

rainwater said:


> Sports are completely messed up with the Rovi data so it isn't surprising. Trying going to upcoming from your OnePass and see if it is showing all of the content. It is possible that even though it all says Forumula One Racing, that some of it is a different series.


Cleary huh? Just updated my post. Even though I added a 1P for each session - it's only picking up that session. None of next weekends sessions are being picked up other than the race.

What a joke. Basically I just created a bunch of One Passes that were nothing more than a single recording.

Back to the good old days of the VCR I guess 

-Kevin


----------



## kbmb

moyekj said:


> Yes, there are now different series IDs for the same "Formula One Racing" title. You may be better off setting up a wishlist with "Formula One Racing" title instead of multiple 1Ps.


Thanks - trying that now.

*EDIT:* So I ended up just brute forcing my way to make sure things get recorded with a Title Wishlist of "Formula One". Set to record everything and keep all. That seems to be getting everything now, although it will record repeats. Seems that even if I set to New only - it misses practice and qualifying, even though they are listed as New. Setting to New & Repeats adds some more. So I just said eff it! Record everything.

Not sure why the Rovi data places a NEW tag on the race rerun later Sunday night.

-Kevin


----------



## rainwater

kbmb said:


> Not sure why the Rovi data places a NEW tag on the race rerun later Sunday night.


Because the rerun is the first airing that has the correct airing date. So it assumes it is new. The actual new airing is missing data and is considered a repeat. All sports are like this and it basically makes recording sports impossible without just recording every single thing.


----------



## Mr Tony

What a clusterf**k. So I did the force reboots last night to dump the guide and then get the "new" guide.....I want my old guide back. My todo and one pass is so screwed up and I only have limited basic cable/lifeline (hate to see what folks with full cable has to deal with). So here are the screwups so far 

Hotel Hell...shows Saturday as "new" when its not (its a rerun of 2 episodes)...ok so deleted that

It completelly screwed up my NASCAR stuff. I had 3 One Pass set up
-NASCAR pre-race (or whatever FOX calls it)
-Countdown to Green (for NBC races)
-NASCAR Racing (all channels so it records FOX & NBC races....dont have cable)
As of last night I had 2 CTG and 2 Nascar timers

well it renamed NASCAR racing to NASCAR Xfinity and shows 1. The other 2 show no episodes. Well apparently Rovi uses "Nascar Xfinity Countdown" and NASCAR Sprint Cup Countdown" and the races are "NASCAR Sprint Cup Series"...so have to try and new new One Pass for those.

Which now brings me to the 2 biggest clusters of the bunch
-Through the Decades on Decades (its a diginet). Decades does a 6 hour loop so its on at 6a, noon, 6p, midnight (Central). Old way would record the 6am one and reject the rest. So why do I have 35 set to record? Oh yeah its apparently thinking every show is NEW (and doesnt see that its the same date on all 4) so it will record all episodes even though its set to NEW...
-TMZ is on 3 times a day here in Minneapolis (6:30p with replays at 11:35p and 3:30a). Right now it shows "NO episodes to record" so I found TMZ and redid a One Pass...again new episodes only. Guess what? I now have 30+ episodes of it because again Rovi apparently cant figure out they're not all new. Gracenote did

I have one show (Native Report) that is on a PBS sub Mondays at 4a, 10a, 4p, 10p. I have it set to "new and repeats" because they're technically repeats. Its on a PBS elsewhere in MN and a month later its shown on the statewide "MN Channel". It wasnt going to record this weeks but the 1st weekend in Sept it would. Makes no sense.

Another show "Minnesota Prep Spotlight" shows no episodes to record yet there is one on 9/4 in the guide. So I check and again Rovi thinks this isnt the same show as in the OP. So I try to create a new OP and it wont let me. Only option is record. Apparently it thinks the show is some one time special.

I also see replays of news that are run late late late night show as NEW when they aren't. Again this adds more clutter to the to do list and is going to make me babysit it.

I have only 21 OP timers total and 1/3 of the timers are screwed up? Damn I may have to start using my Series 3 more since it still has the "good" guide in it 
(I mainly use it for stations not on cable like some low powered stations and in the oddball time when there are 4 things recording)


----------



## bigtang1

I love this product - I have been a subscriber for 16 years (remember that Sony unit that came out in 99/00? That was my first Tivo)

This latest upgrade is terrible - I have been without Tivo since Tuesday - all guide data missing - Support tells me to reboot and wait a couple of days - Seriously? The service is down as far as I'm concerned - missing shows on a daily basis as nothing can be scheduled. They tell me things are OK since I can still watch TV and view other recorded shows - ARE YOU KIDDING ME? 

I can't believe they have destroyed my guide data before the update was performed and I get to wait for the update to happen before my box works again - oh yeah I get to pay for this lack of service as well.

I had to post something - someone needs to visit the tech dept and tell them this approach is totally unacceptable. I hope I get my Tivo back soon.


----------



## rainwater

unclehonkey said:


> It completelly screwed up my NASCAR stuff. I had 3 One Pass set up
> -NASCAR pre-race (or whatever FOX calls it)
> -Countdown to Green (for NBC races)
> -NASCAR Racing (all channels so it records FOX & NBC races....dont have cable)
> As of last night I had 2 CTG and 2 Nascar timers


No, it is completely screwed up for every single sport. For now, you will probably need to do manual recordings.


----------



## TivoJD

Reported the following for Bright House Networks - Tampa market:

ch 1311 is listed as FUSEHD but is actually FMHD
ch 838 is listed as POP-E but is actually TVG
ch 1374 is listed as HALLHD but is actually HMMHD

There were a few other off channels that no one probably watches that I reported as well, channels 193, 642 & 644, same as above, call letters wrong, so guide info wrong.

EDIT: 642 & 644 turned out to be because I ended up with the wrong lineup during conversion, rerunning guided setup fixed.


----------



## tarheelblue32

TivoJD said:


> Reported the following for Bright House Networks - Tampa market:
> 
> ch 1311 is listed as FUSEHD but is actually FMHD
> *ch 838 is listed as POP-E but is actually TVG*


TVGN changed its name to POP in 2015.


----------



## markjrenna

Season and Episode are so critical! They have to get this fixed! OnePass has the ability to start recordings from a specific Season. Unbelievable.


----------



## LynnL999

moyekj said:


> For Cox zip code 92692 there's 114 channels that have different names in Rovi guide compared to Gracenote. While several of those are just different names for the correct channel, looks like many of them are the wrong time zone or wrong channel.


I submitted lineup changes yesterday for HistoryHD and WGNAmerica HD, both of which have the east coast data but the west coast feed. Man, it's hard to pin this down on some of these channels that run seven hour marathons of the same show.

Whichever Starz channel 1283 is had the opposite problem -- east coast feed, west coast data. I submitted that one too.

I didn't see any other obvious problems but I didn't try to check each in detail. If a few other Cox OC users want to do it, maybe we can work together like we did a few years ago when Cox flipped the switch on moving all the HD channels at once.


----------



## TivoJD

tarheelblue32 said:


> TVGN changed its name to POP in 2015.


It's actually Television Games Network, the one with the horse races and that kind of stuff so its different than Pop. TV Guide network changed to Pop.


----------



## moyekj

LynnL999 said:


> I submitted lineup changes yesterday for HistoryHD and WGNAmerica HD, both of which have the east coast data but the west coast feed. Man, it's hard to pin this down on some of these channels that run seven hour marathons of the same show.
> 
> Whichever Starz channel 1283 is had the opposite problem -- east coast feed, west coast data. I submitted that one too.
> 
> I didn't see any other obvious problems but I didn't try to check each in detail. If a few other Cox OC users want to do it, maybe we can work together like we did a few years ago when Cox flipped the switch on moving all the HD channels at once.


Thanks! 1 more in the 10xx range of channels that may be wrong (Gracenote name didn't have P in it implying perhaps east coast feed):
1079 GSNHD GSNHD-W

Did you look at that one?

EDIT: And it's a big don't care for me, but this one too in 10xx range:
1047 GALAHD GALAHD-W

I think there's several more HD & non-HD channels or special interest/premium that may have issues, but I either don't care or subscribe to them. Examples:
79 GSN GSN-W

106 NICJRP NICJR-E

223 THMAXP TMAX-E

346 BBCAM-E BBCAM-W
354 NICJRP NICJR-E
356 TNCKP TEENICK-E
361 ELREYP ELREY-E
369 UNVSO UNVSOP

404 BOOMSP BOOM-E

1300 IFCHD IFCHD-W
1301 SUNDHD SUNHD-W
1303 SZECLHD ENCCLASSHDW
1369 UNVSOHD UNVSOHD-W
1373 ESQHD ESQUIREHD-W
1398 UNVSOHD UNVSOHD-W


----------



## tarheelblue32

TivoJD said:


> It's actually Television Games Network, the one with the horse races and that kind of stuff so its different than Pop. TV Guide network changed to Pop.


Ah, I see. That's probably the reason they got that one wrong.


----------



## LynnL999

moyekj said:


> Thanks! 1 more in the 10xx range of channels that may be wrong (Gracenote name didn't have P in it implying perhaps east coast feed):
> 1079 GSNHD GSNHD-W
> 
> Did you look at that one?


I just can't tell. They're showing the same damn thing all day.

I skipped the SD ones too.



> 1300 IFCHD IFCHD-W
> 1301 SUNDHD SUNHD-W
> 1303 SZECLHD ENCCLASSHDW


Caught these a little while, submitted the change form.



> 1369 UNVSOHD UNVSOHD-W
> 1373 ESQHD ESQUIREHD-W
> 1398 UNVSOHD UNVSOHD-W


No idea on the two Spanish ones. I reported ESQ though.


----------



## innocentfreak

Frontier FiOS - Tampa

*Missing*
127 - VICE
697 - VICEHD

Using the latest version of KMTTG.

OnePass channelNum=697, OnePass stationId=tivo:st.155645289: guide stationId=tivo:st.2147483648, guide callSign=Viceland HD

It looks like channel 568 WGN and 634 Smith both fail the test but are in the guide.


----------



## moyekj

LynnL999 said:


> I just can't tell. They're showing the same damn thing all day.
> 
> I skipped the SD ones too.
> 
> Caught these a little while, submitted the change form.
> 
> No idea on the two Spanish ones. I reported ESQ though.


 Looks like 1079 is correct, and Gracenote/zap2it is wrong. Gracenote shows Skin Wars should be on now, but it's still Family Feud showing, so at least for this one Rovi is right.


----------



## senorgregster

I wish I saw this thread earlier. What a clusterfeck they've made of my TiVo. Thanks for all the helpful posts so far


----------



## JoeKustra

I'll second that. I never would have believed the work it will take to get back to normal. And three weeks to go before the new season. Now I'm dreading when I get the 24 hour message.


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> I'll second that. I never would have believed the work it will take to get back to normal. And three weeks to go before the new season. Now I'm dreading when I get the 24 hour message.


I had to rerun guided setup again yesterday as the Green Button to Watch in HD disappeared again. The next scheduled service connection is now Sunday at 6:03 AM. So I guess we will not see the message until Sunday at the earliest.
I figure both of us will get the message at the same time as we belong to the same cable system. I got the recent firmware update very early last week as both of my Roamios were on the Priority update for the last firmware update. Apparently the guide data change is not being rolled out based on how early you got the recent firmware update.

The lineup for our system is about 95% correct as I did manage to get it updated but it took around three months for it to happen. There is a couple of channels missing like NFL Redzone SD/HD, SSPTVHD, BravoHD, SportsmanHD. I did submit a lineup correction to TVGuide about three weeks ago but there is no change. I did notice on TV.com, which is also CBSInteractive, the lineup is correct. So if our lineup is correct it will appear that CBSInteractive is more current than TVGuide.com, which is also CBSInteractive.
TV.com http://www.tv.com/listings/
TVGuide.com http://www.tvguide.com/listings/

The way Rovi/Gemstar has our system for lineups we will have three lineups to choose from, Mahanoy City, Shenandoah, and Hazleton. All three have the same channels and the same mistakes. The only difference is the Hazleton lineup has all the correct logos for the HD channels that are starting in the 600 range. The Mahanoy City and Shenandoah lineups are missing all the logos.

Besides some of the missing channels this should go pretty smoothly for me as I don't watch any sports, late night TV, or have any wishlists set up. The labeling of the east and west channels is no problem as I am familiar with that from the TVGOS days.
I am thinking Rovi let go a lot of Gemstar data base people when they shutdown TVGOS as TVGOS was the only interaction Rovi had with consumers. After that Rovi has only dealt with MSOs only.


----------



## MeInDallas

I guess since we have the new guide data its taking the Tivo awhile to index everything and whatever it does before suggestions start again? Has anyone noticed that, or is everyone getting suggestions? My Roamio was updated yesterday with the new guide data, and I've had nothing on my to do list but no suggestions have recorded. I usually get an average of about 40 to 50 suggestions recorded a day. Just wondering if anyone else is seeing suggestions being recorded, no biggie yet.


----------



## JoeKustra

Jed1 said:


> The way Rovi/Gemstar has our system for lineups we will have three lineups to choose from, Mahanoy City, Shenandoah, and Hazleton. All three have the same channels and the same mistakes. The only difference is the Hazleton lineup has all the correct logos for the HD channels that are starting in the 600 range. The Mahanoy City and Shenandoah lineups are missing all the logos.


It's strange that tvguide.com doesn't have Hazleton. But I left it on Mahanoy City and it looks OK. I have fewer channels that you do, but the anticipation is driving me nuts.

Yeah, I figure we will suffer together. Although I think it's going to be a while. I'd bet the big guys, like Comcast and Charter get it first.


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> It's strange that tvguide.com doesn't have Hazleton. But I left it on Mahanoy City and it looks OK. I have fewer channels that you do, but the anticipation is driving me nuts.
> 
> Yeah, I figure we will suffer together. Although I think it's going to be a while. I'd bet the big guys, like Comcast and Charter get it first.


I agree. It seems the owners who are on the big systems are getting the guide change first.
Since Murphy's Law always seems to apply in my life lately, I predict that the change will happen on Tuesday. That is the day my new furnace is going to be installed.
We do know one thing, Ira said the last day for data is the 15th of September for the S1 models so we should be done before then. I figure the S4, S5, S6 units go first and then the S2 and S3 models last.


----------



## V7Goose

Well, it looks like I just got the new crappola today, but I NEVER got a message warning it was coming! Mid morning I noticed my Bolt had failed the daily connection, so I re-ran it - same error, and the solution suggested was to reboot the box. I did, and it came up saying it was formatting a system update - took a long time, and when it was done, the channel lineup was a real mess!

I only get OTA reception, so the channel lineup is very limited. I live in a rural area with only 11 actual channels, but TiVo stuffed well over 100 bogus channels in the lineup. I managed to find the real 11 again,a nd then found that the new Guide data was also a mess. I used to have guide data for all the 5 primary network channels, plus a few of the secondary channels, but now NONE of the primary network channels have any guide data, and neither do most of the secondary channels, but 3 channels that did not have data before now DO have guide data.

Of course the To Do list has lost everything from all the primary network channels, and I have no way of knowing which, if ANY. of the OnePass items will ever work again.


----------



## dougdingle

V7Goose said:


> Uh, how do I tell if I am looking at Gracenote guide data or Rovi on my TiVo?


The new Rovi guide data is *much *more 'informally chatty' about content description. It's almost as if a friend was describing the show content to you. And it's long, rare that all of it fits into the display window.

I'm getting used to it slowly. On first blush, I found it coyly annoying.


----------



## jth tv

Rovi episode descriptions have a .* at the end (how cute).


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> Thanks! 1 more in the 10xx range of channels that may be wrong (Gracenote name didn't have P in it implying perhaps east coast feed):
> 1079 GSNHD GSNHD-W
> 
> Did you look at that one?
> 
> EDIT: And it's a big don't care for me, but this one too in 10xx range:
> 1047 GALAHD GALAHD-W
> 
> I think there's several more HD & non-HD channels or special interest/premium that may have issues, but I either don't care or subscribe to them. Examples:
> 79 GSN GSN-W
> 
> 106 NICJRP NICJR-E
> 
> 223 THMAXP TMAX-E
> 
> 346 BBCAM-E BBCAM-W
> 354 NICJRP NICJR-E
> 356 TNCKP TEENICK-E
> 361 ELREYP ELREY-E
> 369 UNVSO UNVSOP
> 
> 404 BOOMSP BOOM-E
> 
> 1300 IFCHD IFCHD-W
> 1301 SUNDHD SUNHD-W
> 1303 SZECLHD ENCCLASSHDW
> 1369 UNVSOHD UNVSOHD-W
> 1373 ESQHD ESQUIREHD-W
> 1398 UNVSOHD UNVSOHD-W


Big lineup change today that looks like fixed most remaining issues:

CHANGED:
106 NICJR-E --> NICJR-W
1062 HISTHD-E --> HISTHD-W
1068 WGNAMERHD --> WGNAMHD-W
112 LIQUIDATION --> GEMSN
1288 STARZBKHD-E --> STARZBKHD-W
1329 FYI-STET --> FYIHD-W
325 VICE-E --> VICE-W
329 FYI --> FYI-W
354 NICJR-E --> NICJR-W
355 NTOON-E --> NTOON-W
356 TEENICK-E --> TEENICK-W
361 ELREY-E --> ELREY-W
368 TR3s-E --> TR3s-W
405 TR3s-E --> TR3s-W
596 PTM --> PLBOYLAT-US
68 WGNAMER --> WGNAM-W
84 FOXDEP-US --> FOXDEPUS-LA

ADDED:
1104 AHCHD
1184 MLBNETHD
1246 SHOBYHD-W
1336 UPHD
1361 ELREYHD-W
414 WAPA-A
424 C1R

I'm actually quite impressed how quickly these fixes are going through (though of course ideally they wouldn't have been wrong in 1st place).


----------



## dougdingle

Time Warner Los Angeles, ZIP 90068.

After the initial surprise at the warning (I though the box had lost network access), and a couple of forced connects, the biggest problem I had was removing the 300 extra channels it added into the guide. Compared to many posting here, I feel quite fortunate.

The following are incorrect for me:

-Two channels with no guide data ("To Be Announced"): 126 HD WGN (formerly just 'WGN') and 634 HD UNIV (formerly just 'UNIV'). Channels and content are there, just no guide data. I've filled out the cumbersome form on the TiVo site (which, BTW, is even slower than usual if that's even possible).

-The names of half a dozen local PBS 'side channels' were changed, rendering their Season Passes useless, and so needed to be recreated. Thanks to KMTTG, it was very easy to find them.

-And I have a couple of very recently recorded theatrical release movies from HBO that now don't show up in either "Movies" or "TV Series", only if I select "All". I've had issues with content type being mislabeled before, and it sure would be nice as a feature to add some way to fix mis-tagged items like that.


----------



## rainwater

dougdingle said:


> -The names of half a dozen local PBS 'side channels' were changed, rendering their Season Passes useless, and so needed to be recreated. Thanks to KMTTG, it was very easy to find them.


Why didn't you just change the channel in the settings for the OnePass? There's generally no need to recreate them.


----------



## dougdingle

rainwater said:


> Why didn't you just change the channel in the settings for the OnePass? There's generally no need to recreate them.


Because the shows are currently not in the guide, and so the only choice is then "All channels" which I don't want. I'm actually delaying until they start playing again to recreate them.


----------



## rainwater

dougdingle said:


> Because the shows are currently not in the guide, and so the only choice is then "All channels" which I don't want. I'm actually delaying until they start playing again to recreate them.


In that case, I always just keep it at All Channels until they do appear in the guide (then set it to the correct channel). That way you don't have to recreate them.


----------



## dougdingle

rainwater said:


> In that case, I always just keep it at All Channels until they do appear in the guide (then set it to the correct channel). That way you don't have to recreate them.


Yeah, in retrospect, I should have done it that way.


----------



## tivoboy

why do all the descriptions have a * at the end of them?

Also, does anyone have DUAL recordings occuring? I have a scheduled recording occurring and then another recording of the same thing that says REC xx:xx::: CHANNEL duplicated?


----------



## RoamioJeff

tivoboy said:


> why do all the descriptions have a * at the end of them?


That indicates Rovi as the source of the new program data.


----------



## TeamPace

Dan203 said:


> But the channel scan doesn't care about the data. It just checks all the frequencies in the spectrum and decides if any of them come in or not. It may not be able to match them up to data, but it should still be able to tune them. If you can't even tune them then the signal is too weak for your specific TiVos tuners. Just because you can pick them up on your TV does not mean the TiVo will be able to see them. Out of all the modern TiVos the Roamio has the best OTA tuners and is able to pick up the most channels. The Bolt is a close second and the Premiere is a distant third. Of all TiVos that ever existed the S3 units had the best OTA tuners and could pick up the most channels. However there were still people who got channels on their TV that the S3 units couldn't get, so the tuners in a TiVo are not as good as those in some TVs.


Thanks for this post. Your findings on tuner capabilities match my own experiences. I've seen so much conflicting info on this that I'm happy to see someone else has observed the same ranking on tuner capabilities that I have seen. I still have an S3 (HD unit) and typically find it will always find the most channels. My main TiVo is a Roamio basic (used exclusively for OTA) and it is a close second, whereas I had to return a Premier I worked with for nearly a month to try and get my channels to tune with little success. I have also tested out a BOLT which while better than the premier could not match the performance of my Roamio.


----------



## LynnL999

That's good news. 1062 and 1068 are the important ones for me because I have SP's on those channels.

I haven't gotten the update yet, but it covers everything I reported, I think, over 4 different lineup change forms 

moyekj, is your current lineup "Cox Cable Communications Irvine Standard Cable" or Cox Cable Communications Orange County Standard Cable"?


----------



## moyekj

LynnL999 said:


> That's good news. 1062 and 1068 are the important ones for me because I have SP's on those channels.
> 
> I haven't gotten the update yet, but it covers everything I reported, I think, over 4 different lineup change forms
> 
> moyekj, is your current lineup "Cox Cable Communications Irvine Standard Cable" or Cox Cable Communications Orange County Standard Cable"?


 It's "Cox Cable Communications Orange County Standard Cable" Digital lineup with 92692 zip code.


----------



## tomhorsley

jth tv said:


> Rovi episode descriptions have a .* at the end (how cute).


Dumping the raw xml data for the descriptions, I see most of them end in something like "* Copyright Rovi", but a few end in just "Copyright Rovi" without a *. Perhaps somewhere upstream it was a actual copyright symbol character and after being converted from one format to another wound up a *?


----------



## rainwater

tomhorsley said:


> Dumping the raw xml data for the descriptions, I see most of them end in something like "* Copyright Rovi", but a few end in just "Copyright Rovi" without a *. Perhaps somewhere upstream it was a actual copyright symbol character and after being converted from one format to another wound up a *?


The "*" is also shown in the cable provider section of System Information. This is clearly being done to distinguish the two guide datas. I'm sure they will remove it eventually.


----------



## dougdingle

I've just figured out what the guide data (descriptions) remind me of: Movie descriptions feel like they're written in the same breathless dumbed down "How great is THIS?" voice that the descriptions of in-flight movies are.

And I've noticed that there are many where a third of the long description is taken up with the names of the cast, which is then followed by (you guessed it) the names of the cast repeated in blue underneath.


----------



## Mr Tony

an update



unclehonkey said:


> -Through the Decades on Decades (its a diginet). Decades does a 6 hour loop so its on at 6a, noon, 6p, midnight (Central). Old way would record the 6am one and reject the rest. So why do I have 35 set to record? Oh yeah its apparently thinking every show is NEW (and doesnt see that its the same date on all 4) so it will record all episodes even though its set to NEW...


figured this one out. Tribune (or whatever they are called now) put the episode title as the date (August 25th, July 3rd, etc). Rovi untitles them so it just shows "through the decades" with a generic description. UGH!



> -TMZ is on 3 times a day here in Minneapolis (6:30p with replays at 11:35p and 3:30a). Right now it shows "NO episodes to record" so I found TMZ and redid a One Pass...again new episodes only. Guess what? I now have 30+ episodes of it because again Rovi apparently cant figure out they're not all new. Gracenote did


This one is beyond screwed up. So I created a new 1P for it (since the old one showed no episodes). OK when I look in the 1P under episodes it shows all shows as "NEW" yet in the actual guide AND in the "to do list" only the 6:30PM shows are flagged as "new". The others are not.



> Another show "Minnesota Prep Spotlight" shows no episodes to record yet there is one on 9/4 in the guide. So I check and again Rovi thinks this isnt the same show as in the OP. So I try to create a new OP and it wont let me. Only option is record. Apparently it thinks the show is some one time special.


this one cleared up. Had to create a new 1P but at least allowed me to create a 1P (yesterday it wouldnt allow me to)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

dougdingle said:


> I've just figured out what the guide data (descriptions) remind me of: Movie descriptions feel like they're written in the same breathless dumbed down "How great is THIS?" voice that the descriptions of in-flight movies are.


And I notice the same phrases show up again and again (I recall something like "heartwarming family movie"). Like they're checking boxes on a form.


----------



## LynnL999

moyekj said:


> It's "Cox Cable Communications Orange County Standard Cable" Digital lineup with 92692 zip code.


I have the Irvine one, 92606. Looks like I got the channel updates this morning.

In addition to some incorrect SD channels like the Tustin & Newport Beach channels that don't tune, the only ones I can see are still wrong are 1301, 1302, 1303, and 1379 -- west coast feeds that should be east.

Also, most of my radio channels aren't working, but it's been so long since I tried to use those, I have no idea if it's TiVo's fault are not.


----------



## moyekj

LynnL999 said:


> I have the Irvine one, 92606. Looks like I got the channel updates this morning.
> 
> In addition to some incorrect SD channels like the Tustin & Newport Beach channels that don't tune, the only ones I can see are still wrong are 1301, 1302 and 1303 -- west coast feeds that should be east.
> 
> Also, most of my radio channels aren't working, but it's been so long since I tried to use those, I have no idea if it's TiVo's fault are not.


 Don't subscribe to those 1301-3 channels. Anything below 1000 I remove from my channel list as I have no interest in any SD channel. But I set options just now to show all channels in guide and scrolled through and see a few "To be announced" channels meaning they are missing guide information completely. But they are all either don't care or channels I don't receive, so as far as I can tell the channel listings for channels I care about are all correct now.


----------



## starbreiz

I was swept to Rovi on Friday. My Sunday morning Comcast cartoon guide data has a sad. It seems to have recorded Steven Universe via my existing OnePass but the show title is "Rec: 766 TOONPHD 1:00" and it isn't in the show folder. Is this how non employees report bugs? Thanks.


----------



## starbreiz

I've seen the sports wishlist issue reported earlier in this thread - just chiming in with a 'me too', as it's actually fairly annoying. Football just started pre-season and my Steelers wishlist doesn't want to record anything unless I set it to repeats and i am not interested in football repeats or the immense amount of recording space they take up.


----------



## rodcon70

I reported these to TIVO last week but still not corrected so thought I would post here, maybe will have better luck getting corrections made. 

Verizon Fios Richmond

75 is SEC Network Alternative should be SEC Network SD
575 is Comcast Sports Net Plus should be SEC Network HD
592 is missing information channel should be Tennis HD
616 One America News is west coast guide should be east coast
649 WE HD is west coast lineup should be east coast


----------



## TonyD79

rodcon70 said:


> I reported these to TIVO last week but still not corrected so thought I would post here, maybe will have better luck getting corrections made. Verizon Fios Richmond 75 is SEC Network Alternative should be SEC Network SD 575 is Comcast Sports Net Plus should be SEC Network HD 592 is missing information channel should be Tennis HD 616 One America News is west coast guide should be east coast 649 WE HD is west coast lineup should be east coast


Do they still have WFN on 313 in the rovi guide? Fios pulled that.


----------



## tivoboy

I find that most of the subject and content listings don't show any AIR DATE, like 8/28/16, so it makes it much more difficult to figure out what is new.

also, some shows now are presented differently than before.

say on CNN NEW DAY (morning show) it used to be shown for each hour from 03:00-04:00, 04:00-05:00 and 05:00-06:00, one could record just one hour of it.

Same with Today, it was 07:00-09:00 for today, then 09:00-10:00 for Today NOW (or something like that, I never recorded it) and then 10:00-11:00 for Today the drinking show.

Now, they are all one show 07:00-11:00, FOUR HOURS WORTH. Why would THIS type of element change, the actual SHOW had various show definitions before I would have thought that was something one had to keep around?


----------



## rainwater

I reported the issue with sports missing data so you can't use Wishlists to record first run sports correctly. TiVo closed the case and said I need to recreate my Wishlists.

Those looking for a resolution to these issues might be disappointed. At this point, I'm not sure TiVo can even be used for recording sports reliably anymore. That was one of the big selling points when I bought into TiVo.

It seems TiVo is doing what it can and trying to fix lineups and upgrade issues. But I'm not sure anybody is really trying to fix data issues.


----------



## moyekj

rainwater said:


> I reported the issue with sports missing data so you can't use Wishlists to record first run sports correctly. TiVo closed the case and said I need to recreate my Wishlists.


 Re-create? Changing record options to record New & Repeats or is there something else?


----------



## bbrown9

moyekj said:


> So I wrote some code to check my OnePass stationId numbers vs guide numbers and happy to see that for me they all pass. As can be seen some channels have different callSign names in Rovi vs Gracenote, but that doesn't matter as long as stationId numbers match.


Care to share the code so that we can use it to check ours?


----------



## moyekj

bbrown9 said:


> Care to share the code so that we can use it to check ours?


 If you install/run latest kmttg it's included. Wiki document on it here:
https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/remote_season_passes/
(Look at "Check OnePasses" section)


----------



## rainwater

moyekj said:


> Re-create? Changing record options to record New & Repeats or is there something else?


If I set my Wishlists to New & Repeat, my TiVo will fill up within days of nothing but sports. The data is so wrong it will even record repeats multiple times. Also, setting the number of recordings to keep smaller means I will lose the original airing (that is not cut to fit in the allotted time). Just this week alone would be over 30 hours of duplicate recordings if I didn't go in an delete them one by one after they record.


----------



## markjrenna

They cannot be serious!



rainwater said:


> I reported the issue with sports missing data so you can't use Wishlists to record first run sports correctly. *TiVo closed the case and said I need to recreate my Wishlists.*
> 
> Those looking for a resolution to these issues might be disappointed. At this point, I'm not sure TiVo can even be used for recording sports reliably anymore. That was one of the big selling points when I bought into TiVo.
> 
> It seems TiVo is doing what it can and trying to fix lineups and upgrade issues. But I'm not sure anybody is really trying to fix data issues.


----------



## mangochutney

This data Suuuuuuuucks!!!!! Never mind fixing lineups. When will the data be right? They've turned my TiVo Into a VCR!


----------



## Roderigo

mangochutney said:


> This data Suuuuuuuucks!!!!! Never mind fixing lineups. When will the data be right? They've turned my TiVo Into a VCR!


Other than getting out some frustration with this post, it may be more beneficial in the long run to provide some specifics of what's wrong, so that tivo folks can see it and fix it.


----------



## mangochutney

Already done that directly.

Surely one can vent here without being flamed out?
I am being civil. Just really annoyed that this garbage is on my TiVo for which I paid lifetime.
If you check out WMC users many of them moved back to Gracenote via a guide pulling app called EPG123. I only wish this option was open to us...
I highly doubt much of the actual data content which either missing or wrong will get fixed.
We're FUBAR'd


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

You have an interesting definition of "civil"...


----------



## aaronwt

mangochutney said:


> This data Suuuuuuuucks!!!!! Never mind fixing lineups. When will the data be right? They've turned my TiVo Into a VCR!


???? Not seeing that here. I'm seeing descriptions with my shows and multiple new shows are properly being recorded hourly. I've not had to manually create any recordings.


----------



## rainwater

aaronwt said:


> ???? Not seeing that here. I'm seeing descriptions with my shows and multiple new shows are properly being recorded hourly. I've not had to manually create any recordings.


The biggest issue is sports and movies. Many sports don't have original air dates and/or use multiple series ids. It is basically impossible to record sports with Wishlists or Onepasses. As for movies, they are missing all kinds of metadata along with some movies actually appearing as a tv series causing all kinds of issues.

As for tv shows, yes, they do have descriptions. However, many are using the wrong season and episode numbers. This is going to make linking them with streaming services pretty unlikely.


----------



## schatham

mangochutney said:


> Already done that directly.
> 
> Surely one can vent here without being flamed out?
> I am being civil. Just really annoyed that this garbage is on my TiVo for which I paid lifetime.
> If you check out WMC users many of them moved back to Gracenote via a guide pulling app called EPG123. I only wish this option was open to us...
> I highly doubt much of the actual data content which either missing or wrong will get fixed.
> We're FUBAR'd


Wrong thread for a rant. This is more of a information thread. Specifics would help others and maybe yourself. My guide info is all correct as far as I can tell. A little long winded but accurate. Some seem to like that. I prefer a shorter concise guide info.


----------



## aaronwt

rainwater said:


> The biggest issue is sports and movies. Many sports don't have original air dates and/or use multiple series ids. It is basically impossible to record sports with Wishlists or Onepasses. As for movies, they are missing all kinds of metadata along with some movies actually appearing as a tv series causing all kinds of issues.
> 
> As for tv shows, yes, they do have descriptions. However, many are using the wrong season and episode numbers. This is going to make linking them with streaming services pretty unlikely.


I'll need to check my NFL wishlists then. I only have wishlists for the national NFL games and for the ******* games. During the regular season. But the last time I looked at the to Do List i didn't look for the first NFL game. Which I think is next week on Thursday?


----------



## rainwater

aaronwt said:


> I'll need to check my NFL wishlists then. I only have wishlists for the national NFL games and for the ******* games. During the regular season. But the last time I looked at the to Do List i didn't look for the first NFL game. Which I think is next week on Thursday?


Yes, next Thursday is one game, and Sunday is when the majority of games start. If your WL has "Washington Redskins", it will not pick anything up. You will have to remove Washington. Also, if your WL is set to record "New", it will not record live sporting events. Live events are considered repeats now.


----------



## dougdingle

rainwater said:


> As for movies, they are missing all kinds of metadata along with some movies actually appearing as a tv series causing all kinds of issues.


Worse yet, some recently recorded movies don't identify as movies _*or *_series, and only appear if you select "ALL" in the left column.



> As for tv shows, yes, they do have descriptions. However, many are using the wrong season and episode numbers. This is going to make linking them with streaming services pretty unlikely.


Hadn't even considered that, but of course it also is a problem.


----------



## mangochutney

Welcome to your TiVCR.

TiVo are proud to announce a new feature called OnePress.

You set a day and time to record your favourite shows by simply pressing buttons on your remote. Couldn't be simpler.


----------



## moyekj

rainwater said:


> Yes, next Thursday is one game, and Sunday is when the majority of games start.


 I wouldn't have known. My "NFL Football" wishlist set for New & Repeats doesn't even show the Thursday game for some odd reason... It is showing only 1 game with TBA teams for Sun 9/11.


----------



## powrcow

moyekj said:


> I wouldn't have known. My "NFL Football" wishlist set for New & Repeats doesn't even show the Thursday game for some odd reason... It is showing only 1 game with TBA teams for Sun 9/11.


The first Thursday (9/8) game is on NBC and the program name is "Sunday Night Football" titled "Panthers at Broncos" so picking it up depends on your wishlist search terms. "NFL" is not in the title.

There is, however, a "First aired: 9/8/16" in the online.tivo.com description. There's also an entry for the actual Sunday Night NFL game on Sunday night. It has a "First aired: 9/11/16" in the online.tivo.com description.


----------



## rainwater

powrcow said:


> The first Thursday (9/8) game is on NBC and the program name is "Sunday Night Football" titled "Panthers at Broncos" so picking it up depends on your wishlist search terms. "NFL" is not in the title.
> 
> There is, however, a "First aired: 9/8/16" in the online.tivo.com description. There's also an entry for the actual Sunday Night NFL game on Sunday night. It has a "First aired: 9/11/16" in the online.tivo.com description.


Yes, no one will get the Thursday Night game recorded with existing wishlists. Again, recording sports is now a manual process. Good luck doing it with wishlists. Rovi just uses random titles with different series ids all over the place.

Btw, when/if these are re-aired on the NFL Network, they will get recorded again because the NFL Network will call it "NFL Football". It is such a mess.


----------



## aaronwt

rainwater said:


> Yes, no one will get the Thursday Night game recorded with existing wishlists. Again, recording sports is now a manual process. Good luck doing it with wishlists. Rovi just uses random titles with different series ids all over the place.
> 
> Btw, when/if these are re-aired on the NFL Network, they will get recorded again because the NFL Network will call it "NFL Football". It is such a mess.


I looked at TiVo Online and I guess my NFL games aren't wishlists. they are One passes. The Redskins games are actually a wishlist though. So I changed the NFL games from new only to new and repeats. it's now showing the recording as scheduled for the NFL game on Thursday night. Sunday night, 9/11, stops at 7PM. So i guess if i look tomorrow the Sunday night game should also be scheduled.

This doesn't cause me an issue since I have it set to only keep four or five episodes/games. So if it records more games later it really has no effect on me. As long as it records the latest game, that is what I need. And changing it to record new and repeats fixes that for me.


----------



## moyekj

powrcow said:


> The first Thursday (9/8) game is on NBC and the program name is "Sunday Night Football" titled "Panthers at Broncos" so picking it up depends on your wishlist search terms. "NFL" is not in the title.
> 
> There is, however, a "First aired: 9/8/16" in the online.tivo.com description. There's also an entry for the actual Sunday Night NFL game on Sunday night. It has a "First aired: 9/11/16" in the online.tivo.com description.


 Thanks for that. What a complete mess. Used to be so easy with a simple Wishlist to just say record every regular season NFL game that airs without repeats. Now it's a management nightmare. I guess I'll add "Sunday Night Football" as another keyworkd in my wishlist to pick up Thursday night games - so obvious!


----------



## morac

rainwater said:


> As for tv shows, yes, they do have descriptions. However, many are using the wrong season and episode numbers. This is going to make linking them with streaming services pretty unlikely.


This is pretty easy to see by picking a Streaming/Recording One Pass and changing the filter to all. There are many items in the group where different episodes show the same season and episode numbers.

In one of my groups there were actually 5 or 6 entries per episode. I think that's because the data for Amazon, Netflix, etc was completely wrong. I actually couldn't even find a few episodes that I know exist on Amazon.


----------



## Mr Tony

mangochutney said:


> Welcome to your TiVCR.
> 
> TiVo are proud to announce a new feature called OnePress.
> 
> You set a day and time to record your favourite shows by simply pressing buttons on your remote. Couldn't be simpler.


so friggin true!


----------



## Mr Tony

tivoboy said:


> also, some shows now are presented differently than before.
> 
> say on CNN NEW DAY (morning show) it used to be shown for each hour from 03:00-04:00, 04:00-05:00 and 05:00-06:00, one could record just one hour of it.
> 
> Same with Today, it was 07:00-09:00 for today, then 09:00-10:00 for Today NOW (or something like that, I never recorded it) and then 10:00-11:00 for Today the drinking show.
> 
> Now, they are all one show 07:00-11:00, FOUR HOURS WORTH. Why would THIS type of element change, the actual SHOW had various show definitions before I would have thought that was something one had to keep around?


I noticed that too on the NBC thing. Also CometTV has 2 hours of Ring of Honor on Wednesday nights. Its the same show twice. (11p and 12a CDT). Use to be 2 shows...now its one 2 hour block


----------



## rainwater

moyekj said:


> Thanks for that. What a complete mess. Used to be so easy with a simple Wishlist to just say record every regular season NFL game that airs without repeats. Now it's a management nightmare. I guess I'll add "Sunday Night Football" as another keyworkd in my wishlist to pick up Thursday night games - so obvious!


Things will probably get worse, as this year NBC and CBS air thursday night NFL games. So each channel will probably get a different title. Monday night football isn't in the guide yet, but I bet it will be a different title too. And re-airs on NFL Network is going to cause all sorts of issues because of this.

TiVo use to provide collections that recorded specific sports teams. I bet even they couldn't come up with a collection for a sports team with this new data.


----------



## LynnL999

My *Sports: Figure Skating* ARWL is picking up some truly godawful movies. Ice Princess? Really, TiVo?


----------



## moyekj

rainwater said:


> Things will probably get worse, as this year NBC and CBS air thursday night NFL games. So each channel will probably get a different title. Monday night football isn't in the guide yet, but I bet it will be a different title too. And re-airs on NFL Network is going to cause all sorts of issues because of this.
> 
> TiVo use to provide collections that recorded specific sports teams. I bet even they couldn't come up with a collection for a sports team with this new data.


 Just as well I don't subscribe to NFL Network channel, so at least don't have to worry much about repeats. I'll just have to keep adjusting wishlist to add more optional title keywords. So far with "NFL Football" | "Sunday Night Football" and New & Repeats for recording options it looks to be working.


----------



## cherry ghost

powrcow said:


> The first Thursday (9/8) game is on NBC and the program name is "Sunday Night Football" titled "Panthers at Broncos" so picking it up depends on your wishlist search terms. "NFL" is not in the title.
> 
> There is, however, a "First aired: 9/8/16" in the online.tivo.com description. There's also an entry for the actual Sunday Night NFL game on Sunday night. It has a "First aired: 9/11/16" in the online.tivo.com description.


I actually prefer this. A 1P for "Sunday Night Football" will only record the Thursday and Sunday games. Kind of replaces being able to set 1Ps for separate channels. Now they need to get "first aired" added to anything titled "NFL Football."

I also noticed today that they've added "first aired" to some golf telecasts. Unfortunately, it's all the repeats and not the first airings. Golf also seems to still have multiple seriesIDs.


----------



## aaronwt

moyekj said:


> Thanks for that. What a complete mess. Used to be so easy with a simple Wishlist to just say record every regular season NFL game that airs without repeats. Now it's a management nightmare. I guess I'll add "Sunday Night Football" as another keyworkd in my wishlist to pick up Thursday night games - so obvious!


Just create a One Pass for the Sunday Night Football broadcast. Apparently this is what I've been using the last few years. And it's always picked up the broadcast.

My One Pass for Sunday Night Football is what picked up the Thursday night game. I just needed to set it for New and Repeats. Plus I have it only set for the local NBC network. So it won't be picking up any other Broadcasts except from NBC.


----------



## moyekj

aaronwt said:


> Just create a One Pass for the Sunday Night Football broadcast. Apparently this is what I've been using the last few years. And it's always picked up the broadcast.
> 
> My One Pass for Sunday Night Football is what picked up the Thursday night game. I just needed to set it for New and Repeats. Plus I have it only set for the local NBC network. So it won't be picking up any other Broadcasts except from NBC.


 Yes, that's a possibility, thanks. I prefer all NFL games to be under single folder in My Shows, so Wishlist will work better for me.


----------



## dougdingle

aaronwt said:


> Just create a One Pass for the Sunday Night Football broadcast. Apparently this is what I've been using the last few years. And it's always picked up the broadcast.
> 
> My One Pass for Sunday Night Football is what picked up the Thursday night game. I just needed to set it for New and Repeats. Plus I have it only set for the local NBC network. So it won't be picking up any other Broadcasts except from NBC.


None of these non-instinctive workarounds should be necessary. The hallmark of the TiVo user interface was its dependability if you specified exactly what you wanted.

How is it instinctive to generate a One Pass for Sunday Night Football to pick up the Thursday Night game? That's pathetic for a product this mature that actually worked properly two weeks ago.

For shame, TiVo. You're running at breakneck speed to become just another DVR, not very different from cableco and satellite company offerings.


----------



## dougdingle

moyekj said:


> Just as well I don't subscribe to NFL Network channel, so at least don't have to worry much about repeats.


The NFL Network works very hard to set new standards in being utterly obnoxiously unreliable, especially during preseason.

Can't count the number of times I've tuned it to watch a game listed in the guide and found a group of vacuous talking heads pontificating for 90 minutes on nothing. This has nothing to do with TiVo changes, it was the exact same thing last year.

And then there's the "We're not gonna show you the first quarter of a preseason game that's live. Why would you want to see that? We'll summarize it for you, then show you the remaining three quarters when the third stringers and wannabees are playing." Happened again this week for the Forty Niners-Green Bay game.

The NFL Network. We suck and we don't care, because we don't have to - we control American Pro Football.


----------



## aaronwt

dougdingle said:


> None of these non-instinctive workarounds should be necessary. The hallmark of the TiVo user interface was its dependability if you specified exactly what you wanted.
> 
> How is it instinctive to generate a One Pass for Sunday Night Football to pick up the Thursday Night game? That's pathetic for a product this mature that actually worked properly two weeks ago.
> 
> For shame, TiVo. You're running at breakneck speed to become just another DVR, not very different from cableco and satellite company offerings.


That's not TiVo, that's NBC. They do the same thing when they have a Saturday Night game. They call it Sunday Night Football on Saturday Night. Or something like that. But Sunday Night Football is still in the name.

Keeping the name probably has to do with the ratings. Sunday Night Football is only the third or fourth show in US TV history to be ranked number one for five years in a row.


----------



## moyekj

dougdingle said:


> The NFL Network works very hard to set new standards in being utterly obnoxiously unreliable, especially during preseason.
> 
> Can't count the number of times I've tuned it to watch a game listed in the guide and found a group of vacuous talking heads pontificating for 90 minutes on nothing. This has nothing to do with TiVo changes, it was the exact same thing last year.
> 
> And then there's the "We're not gonna show you the first quarter of a preseason game that's live. Why would you want to see that? We'll summarize it for you, then show you the remaining three quarters when the third stringers and wannabees are playing." Happened again this week for the Forty Niners-Green Bay game.
> 
> The NFL Network. We suck and we don't care, because we don't have to - we control American Pro Football.


 Yes, to be honest the NFL as a whole has become mostly obnoxious to me, and all this effort to record the games may even not be worth it anymore to me... Can't imagine how so many people actually watch these NFL broadcasts live - that would make it unwatchable to me.


----------



## aaronwt

moyekj said:


> Yes, to be honest the NFL as a whole has become mostly obnoxious to me, and all this effort to record the games may even not be worth it anymore to me... Can't imagine how so many people actually watch these NFL broadcasts live - that would make it unwatchable to me.


I think the same thing. I need to time shift it to skip over all the ads and talking heads and timeouts etc. But unfortunately most people seem to watch the NFL games live.


----------



## rainwater

aaronwt said:


> That's not TiVo, that's NBC. They do the same thing when they have a Saturday Night game. They call it Sunday Night Football on Saturday Night. Or something like that. But Sunday Night Football is still in the name.
> 
> Keeping the name probably has to do with the ratings. Sunday Night Football is only the third or fourth show in US TV history to be ranked number one for five years in a row.


Yet, Gracenote always called it "NFL Football" regardless of the day of the week. A simple Wishlist for "NFL Football" and my team would get all the NFL games I wanted. Not so with Rovi. Now we have to have one for Thursday night football (when it starts up on CBS), Sunday Night Football, Monday Night Football, and NFL Football. That is pretty ridiculous. Rovi could easily just add the name to the title description.


----------



## moyekj

So my "NFL Football" wishlist is like this:
Name = "NFL Football"
Title Keywords = (Sunday Night Football) (Monday Night Football) (NFL Football)

Recording options = New & Repeats

Upcoming shows:
9/1 12:00pm How I Met your Mother - Monday Night Football - S2 E14 (Won't record)
9/8 5:30pm Panthers at Broncos (Will record)
9/11 10:00am Chargers at Chiefs (Won't record)
9/11 10:00am Teams TBA (Will record)
9/11 1:00pm Teams TBA (Won't record)
9/11 5:20pm Patriots at Cardinals (Won't record)
9/12 3:55pm Steelers at Redskins (Won't record)

The matches are correct (including the unwanted How I Met your Mother because of subtitle matching), but why the heck are many of them not going to record? It just may be one of those screwy situations where TiVo server and local guide data aren't yet in sync because 9/11 is too far out, so maybe in a couple of days ToDo will pick them up.

EDIT: Shortly after posting this now all are set to record except the 9/11 1:00pm showing. I assume that will update to record on its own eventually too.


----------



## aaronwt

rainwater said:


> Yet, Gracenote always called it "NFL Football" regardless of the day of the week. A simple Wishlist for "NFL Football" and my team would get all the NFL games I wanted. Not so with Rovi. Now we have to have one for Thursday night football (when it starts up on CBS), Sunday Night Football, Monday Night Football, and NFL Football. That is pretty ridiculous. Rovi could easily just add the name to the title description.


I changed my Redskins wishlist to new and repeats and now it has recordings scheduled like it should. For a specific team it should still record it.


----------



## rainwater

aaronwt said:


> I changed my Redskins wishlist to new and repeats and now it has recordings scheduled like it should. For a specific team it should still record it.


We still aren't sure what Thursday and Monday night football will be called yet. So, yeah, your wishlist will possibly record their first game. Not sure about the rest yet. And original air dates are still screwy.


----------



## rainwater

moyekj said:


> So my "NFL Football" wishlist is like this:
> Name = "NFL Football"
> Title Keywords = (Sunday Night Football) (Monday Night Football) (NFL Football)
> 
> Recording options = New & Repeats
> 
> Upcoming shows:
> 9/1 12:00pm How I Met your Mother - Monday Night Football - S2 E14 (Won't record)
> 9/8 5:30pm Panthers at Broncos (Will record)
> 9/11 10:00am Chargers at Chiefs (Won't record)
> 9/11 10:00am Teams TBA (Will record)
> 9/11 1:00pm Teams TBA (Won't record)
> 9/11 5:20pm Patriots at Cardinals (Won't record)
> 9/12 3:55pm Steelers at Redskins (Won't record)
> 
> The matches are correct (including the unwanted How I Met your Mother because of subtitle matching), but why the heck are many of them not going to record? It just may be one of those screwy situations where TiVo server and local guide data aren't yet in sync because 9/11 is too far out, so maybe in a couple of days ToDo will pick them up.


Set the category to Sports: Sports Event to get rid of HIMYM (of course who knows with Rovi). We will have to wait and see what they call the real Thursday night games (starting the next week). Opening night is a special situation. Not sure about why they aren't recording. The data is just so messed up right now.


----------



## moyekj

rainwater said:


> Set the category to Sports: Sports Event to get rid of HIMYM (of course who knows with Rovi). We will have to wait and see what they call the real Thursday night games (starting the next week). Opening night is a special situation. Not sure about why they aren't recording. The data is just so messed up right now.


 Thanks, yes that worked to filter out How I met Your Mother while not clobbering out the rest.


----------



## swyman18

I know I'll get clobbered for saying this, but isn't the purpose of this thread to list specific lineup corrections so that someone from TiVo might read these for reference and get the lineups corrected? I doubt anyone who can make a difference is going to want to sift through numerous posts about sports wishlist and 1P complaints.


----------



## Marrowbones

rainwater said:


> As for tv shows, yes, they do have descriptions. However, many are using the wrong season and episode numbers. This is going to make linking them with streaming services pretty unlikely.


What's an example of the season and episode problem? I've seen it in talk shows and such, but they don't have official season and episode numbers, so there's no "right" answer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoxInPHX

Marrowbones said:


> What's an example of the season and episode problem? *I've seen it in talk shows and such, but they don't have official season and episode numbers*, so there's no "right" answer.


Why do you say that Talk shows do not have a official Season/Episode number. Tivo has told me this also, but that makes no sense.

Each year is a new Season for a Talk Show, some take a break at different times of the year, but Gracneote seems to have it correct.

IMDB and Gracenote seem to agree, why can't Rovi agree with them?

The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon is starting the 4th Season this fall, yet Rovi is still on Season 1, Ep 5xx


----------



## Space

One of the ones I saw mentioned on the TiVo forum was "Paw Patrol" on Nickelodeon. Rovi doesn't have many episodes with season/episode info (most likely due to them assigning an episode number to each segment instead of the episode as a whole), but the ones that do (where the episode was the full 30 minutes) are different than on Gracenote.

Example episodes:

Rovi:
"Pups Save Friendship Day" s03e06
"Pups Save a Mer-Pup" s02e30

Gracenote:
"Pups Save Friendship Day" s03e05
"Pups Save a Mer-Pup" s02e16

You can look at the episode guide on tvguide.com to see all the episodes, and you will notice that they have each segment with it's own episode number, even though they air the two 15 minute segments together as a single episode. zap2it has the pair of segments together as a single episode and gives them, both together, a single episode number (as it should be).

It seems to me that the problems with Rovi data are too many and too deep to be fixed quickly. They just neglected it for too long, it will take an extreme effort to get it in to any kind of usable shape.


----------



## aaronwt

rainwater said:


> We still aren't sure what Thursday and Monday night football will be called yet. So, yeah, your wishlist will possibly record their first game. Not sure about the rest yet. And original air dates are still screwy.


I have a One Pass for "NFL Football" that picks up the other games. For the night National Games a One Pass picks those up and then I also have the wish list specific to the Redskins


----------



## epstewart

I don't know if this is off-topic or not. Yesterday I noticed that one of my OnePasses was no longer picking up daily "Perry Mason" recordings from Verizon FiOS channel 460. That channel had ceased to exist as WBALDT2! It was now WJLADT2. The former is a Verizon FiOS channel in the Baltimore MD area. The latter is in the Washington DC area. But I'm a subscriber to Verizon FiOS of Baltimore County, and both my Bolt and my Roamio Plus we're now saying I was a subscriber to Verizon FiOS in Silver Spring MD!

I recalled that I had received some sort of guide data changeover message about a week ago, though I paid it little mind and deleted it. I now realize it had to do with the Rovi transition, but I didn't then. When I noticed the channel 460 discrepancy, I recognized that that changeover might have triggered it.

Anyway, I had to redo Guided Setup on both my recorders in order to reselect the Baltimore County version of Verizon FiOS.

That solved my "Perry Mason on 460" problem. I started a thread on the Bolt forum to ask if anyone else had a similar problem, and one responder told me about the Rovi guide data transition. So here I am. Quickly reading through this thread, I see that lots of people are having issues with multiple channels not being identified correctly now, but not necessarily because their TiVo magically changed cable company affiliation, as mine did.

I would like to ask how, now that I do have the correct affiliation set up, I might be able to compare my entire "new" channel list with what it "should" be?


----------



## JoeKustra

epstewart said:


> I don't know if this is off-topic or not. Yesterday I noticed that one of my OnePasses was no longer picking up daily "Perry Mason" recordings from Verizon FiOS channel 460. That channel had ceased to exist as WBALDT2! It was now WJLADT2. The former is a Verizon FiOS channel in the Baltimore MD area. The latter is in the Washington DC area. But I'm a subscriber to Verizon FiOS of Baltimore County, and both my Bolt and my Roamio Plus we're now saying I was a subscriber to Verizon FiOS in Silver Spring MD!
> 
> Anyway, I had to redo Guided Setup on both my recorders in order to reselect the Baltimore County version of Verizon FiOS.
> 
> I would like to ask how, now that I do have the correct affiliation set up, I might be able to compare my entire "new" channel list with what it "should" be?


Same issue. I had the wrong headend and reran Guided Setup. To get a second guide opinion, you now need to use www.tvguide.com instead of zap2it.


----------



## epstewart

JoeKustra said:


> Same issue. I had the wrong headend and reran Guided Setup. To get a second guide opinion, you now need to use www.tvguide.com instead of zap2it.


OK, thanks. I'll try using http://www.tvguide.com later!


----------



## V7Goose

No idea if this is guide data or other messed up things with this change, but My Bolt cannot even FIND some programs clearly listed in the Guide!!

On September 11 here, PBS is showing SOMETHING with "Masterpiece" in the title - my old TiVo HD guide shows it is Masterpiece Classic "Indian Summers" on at 7:00 pm - I suspect this box is still accurate. 

My Bolt, however, shows "The Tunnel" on at 7:00 pm, and "Inspector Lewis on Masterpiece" on at 8:30 pm. Now here is the real kicker - if I do a search on the Bolt for "tunnel", "masterpiece", "inspector", or "lewis", it finds NOTHING, even though Guide clearly shows both of those shows on 9/11!


----------



## jth tv

Others have had problems with Masterpiece changes. But at the same time PBS here has been changing what they are putting on, eg Tunnel and Lewis are over. 

Try a search wishlist for Masterpiece, I get tons, including Indian Summer on Sept 11. I am inclined to believe you misspelled it or something like that.


----------



## epstewart

V7Goose said:


> No idea if this is guide data or other messed up things with this change, but My Bolt cannot even FIND some programs clearly listed in the Guide!!
> 
> On September 11 here, PBS is showing SOMETHING with "Masterpiece" in the title - my old TiVo HD guide shows it is Masterpiece Classic "Indian Summers" on at 7:00 pm - I suspect this box is still accurate.
> 
> My Bolt, however, shows "The Tunnel" on at 7:00 pm, and "Inspector Lewis on Masterpiece" on at 8:30 pm. Now here is the real kicker - if I do a search on the Bolt for "tunnel", "masterpiece", "inspector", or "lewis", it finds NOTHING, even though Guide clearly shows both of those shows on 9/11!


I now find I have the same problem! My OnePass for "Masterpiece" and that for "Masterpiece Mystery!" now show no upcoming episodes  even though they are not grayed out in the OnePass list! My guide info for one of the nearby PBS stations does show "Inspector Lewis on Masterpiece." (There is a pledge drive going on, so the schedule is not the usual one.)

Anyway, I just set up a WishList Search with "Masterpiece" as a title keyword. It's picking up the Inspector Lewis stuff, and also Wolf Hall, Poldark, etc. That's fine and dandy, but it also picked up a SpongeBob SquarePants episode with "Masterpiece" in the title! Not wonderful!

I'm not quite sure what the real problem is here, though. Is the problem with the Rovi guide data per se, or is it with PBS now using titles of the form "XXX on Masterpiece"?


----------



## V7Goose

jth tv said:


> Others have had problems with Masterpiece changes. But at the same time PBS here has been changing what they are putting on, eg Tunnel and Lewis are over.
> 
> Try a search wishlist for Masterpiece, I get tons, including Indian Summer on Sept 11. I am inclined to believe you misspelled it or something like that.


You can be inclined to believe what you want, My post was about the complete failure of the TiVo SEARCH function to find any shows containing any of those four words, despite the fact that the shows did show in the guide data. I typed four separate searches. None worked properly.

Nothing in my post has anything whatsoever to do with a wishlist, nor is that a reasonable suggestion for someone who wants to do a simple search.


----------



## aaronwt

V7Goose said:


> You can be inclined to believe what you want, My post was about the complete failure of the TiVo SEARCH function to find any shows containing any of those four words, despite the fact that the shows did show in the guide data. I typed four separate searches. None worked properly.
> 
> Nothing in my post has anything whatsoever to do with a wishlist, nor is that a reasonable suggestion for someone who wants to do a simple search.


I just typed in masterpiece and "Masterpiece Theatre" showed up. Although then it says that there are no shows available to record.


----------



## jth tv

V7Goose said:


> You can be inclined to believe what you want, My post was about the complete failure of the TiVo SEARCH function to find any shows containing any of those four words, despite the fact that the shows did show in the guide data. I typed four separate searches. None worked properly.
> 
> Nothing in my post has anything whatsoever to do with a wishlist, nor is that a reasonable suggestion for someone who wants to do a simple search.


Now I got it, sorry


----------



## BobCamp1

dougdingle said:


> None of these non-instinctive workarounds should be necessary. The hallmark of the TiVo user interface was its dependability if you specified exactly what you wanted.
> 
> How is it instinctive to generate a One Pass for Sunday Night Football to pick up the Thursday Night game? That's pathetic for a product this mature that actually worked properly two weeks ago.
> 
> For shame, TiVo. You're running at breakneck speed to become just another DVR, not very different from cableco and satellite company offerings.


The real problem is that the wishlists were a poor workaround for getting rid of Season Passes and replacing them with a OnePass. And the new guide data managed to break that workaround too.

The inability to select multiple (but not all) channels within a OnePass is the real problem, combined with the fact that you can only get one OnePass.

Tivo could also allow the keyword "CHANxxx" which would limit Wishlist recording to just one channel. Using multiple "CHANxxx" keywords within the same wishlist would allow you to record on multiple channels you specify.

Tivo is different from other DVRs. Other DVRs are superior. They allow you to do one or BOTH of the things I mentioned above. They make it easy to record sports. That's because live sports programming is one of the few reasons people still have DVRs and cable subscriptions, and they like their customers and want to keep them.

With football season starting this weekend, if I were Tivo I'd make it top priority to the fix the original air date for live programming. That would help make the kludgy workaround of using Wishlists work a lot better until they can get their new house in order.


----------



## aaronwt

BobCamp1 said:


> The real problem is that the wishlists were a poor workaround for getting rid of Season Passes and replacing them with a OnePass. And the new guide data managed to break that workaround too.
> 
> The inability to select multiple (but not all) channels within a OnePass is the real problem, combined with the fact that you can only get one OnePass.
> 
> Tivo could also allow the keyword "CHANxxx" which would limit Wishlist recording to just one channel. Using multiple "CHANxxx" keywords within the same wishlist would allow you to record on multiple channels you specify.
> 
> Tivo is different from other DVRs. Other DVRs are superior. They allow you to do one or BOTH of the things I mentioned above. They make it easy to record sports. That's because live sports programming is one of the few reasons people still have DVRs and cable subscriptions, and they like their customers and want to keep them.
> 
> With football season starting this weekend, if I were Tivo I'd make it top priority to the fix the original air date for live programming. That would help make the kludgy workaround of using Wishlists work a lot better until they can get their new house in order.


Good thing the new NFL season starts in eight days instead of this weekend. That should be plenty of time for TiVo to fix things.


----------



## rainwater

aaronwt said:


> Good thing the new NFL season starts in eight days instead of this weekend. That should be plenty of time for TiVo to fix things.


College football starts this weekend. Repeats for College Football are much more prevalent so recording College Football will be more of a nightmare since Rovi data still doesn't know the difference between a live event and a repeat.


----------



## epstewart

aaronwt said:


> I just typed in masterpiece and "Masterpiece Theatre" showed up. Although then it says that there are no shows available to record.


I get the same results. V7Goose's search terms do show up in my Search function. For instance, "Masterpiece" as a search term will produce a result (among others) called "Inspector Lewis on Masterpiece." But the Upcoming for that result says there are no episodes scheduled in the next two weeks. Yet there is an episode shown in the guide info for one of my local PBS outlets, and my WishList search for "Masterpiece" as a title keyword has indeed set it up to be recorded. I have no idea why the regular Search function is not picking it up as an upcoming event. Anybody understand this?

On the other hand, entering "Tunnel" in the regular TiVo Search function does yield a result that does give me a list of upcoming episodes. I don't comprehend why this is working properly with respect to upcoming episodes even though V7Goose's other three search terms do not.


----------



## BobCamp1

rainwater said:


> College football starts this weekend. Repeats for College Football are much more prevalent so recording College Football will be more of a nightmare since Rovi data still doesn't know the difference between a live event and a repeat.


Well, one could always use repeated manual recordings, especially for the NFL. I guess my Series 1 and and my brand new Bolt will record those games in the exact same way.
My FIOS DVR, of course, will use a Series Recording and it will work perfectly.


----------



## markjrenna

You got that right.



BobCamp1 said:


> The real problem is that the wishlists were a poor workaround for getting rid of Season Passes and replacing them with a OnePass. And the new guide data managed to break that workaround too.
> 
> *The inability to select multiple (but not all) channels within a OnePass is the real problem, combined with the fact that you can only get one OnePass.*
> 
> Tivo could also allow the keyword "CHANxxx" which would limit Wishlist recording to just one channel. Using multiple "CHANxxx" keywords within the same wishlist would allow you to record on multiple channels you specify.
> 
> Tivo is different from other DVRs. Other DVRs are superior. They allow you to do one or BOTH of the things I mentioned above. They make it easy to record sports. That's because live sports programming is one of the few reasons people still have DVRs and cable subscriptions, and they like their customers and want to keep them.
> 
> With football season starting this weekend, if I were Tivo I'd make it top priority to the fix the original air date for live programming. That would help make the kludgy workaround of using Wishlists work a lot better until they can get their new house in order.


----------



## markjrenna

You're welcome 



BobCamp1 said:


> Well, one could always use repeated manual recordings, especially for the NFL. I guess my Series 1 and and my brand new Bolt will record those games in the exact same way.
> *My FIOS DVR, of course, will use a Series Recording and it will work perfectly.*


----------



## LynnL999

epstewart said:


> I'm not quite sure what the real problem is here, though. Is the problem with the Rovi guide data per se, or is it with PBS now using titles of the form "XXX on Masterpiece"?


I think it's a little bit of both. PBS is trying to highlight "bigger name" events on Masterpiece by putting them under a separate title, but it makes a generic "Masterpiece" season pass not pick those up.

IDEK what happened to the three-title system they were using for a long time, with Masterpiece Classic, Masterpiece Mystery! and the occasional Masterpiece Contemporary. Those aren't showing up for me in the Rovi guide at all, just "Masterpiece."


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

swyman18 said:


> I know I'll get clobbered for saying this, but isn't the purpose of this thread to list specific lineup corrections so that someone from TiVo might read these for reference and get the lineups corrected? I doubt anyone who can make a difference is going to want to sift through numerous posts about sports wishlist and 1P complaints.


Try as I did, this forum can't help itself.

Oh well. I was in early and my problems were fixed.


----------



## morac

My OTA box finally got the update and for the most part it seems okay, but there's one blatantly wrong problem with WPHL.

WPHL broadcasts a main plus 3 sub-channels. All of these are broadcast on digital channel 17, but for some reason TiVo is trying to tune one of these channels (17.2) on digital channel 54. As such it doesn't tune. I can scan and find it, so I can tune it, but because the channel is wrong it shows no guide data.

I don't know of any channel with sub-channels where the subchannel broadcasts on a completely different frequency than the main channel, so this problem should be very easy to catch automatically. I don't know why it wasn't.

On a side note, TiVo apparently doesn't care about antenna channel line up issues as the lineup issue form is cable only.


----------



## epstewart

LynnL999 said:


> I think it's a little bit of both. PBS is trying to highlight "bigger name" events on Masterpiece by putting them under a separate title, but it makes a generic "Masterpiece" season pass not pick those up.
> 
> IDEK what happened to the three-title system they were using for a long time, with Masterpiece Classic, Masterpiece Mystery! and the occasional Masterpiece Contemporary. Those aren't showing up for me in the Rovi guide at all, just "Masterpiece."


What you said is extremely well taken.

However, I find that on my system I do not see "Masterpiece," taken as a single word, in guide data for either of my two main PBS stations. Nor do I see "Masterpiece" as a single word, when I enter that word in the TiVo Search function, in the search results.

So we seem to have effectively lost the ability to set up a OnePass for "Masterpiece" and/or any of its former variations on PBS  Masterpiece Classic, Masterpiece Mystery!, etc. Though this is quite irksome, I can't really attribute it to the changeover to Rovi guide data.


----------



## cherry ghost

V7Goose said:


> No idea if this is guide data or other messed up things with this change, but My Bolt cannot even FIND some programs clearly listed in the Guide!!
> 
> On September 11 here, PBS is showing SOMETHING with "Masterpiece" in the title - my old TiVo HD guide shows it is Masterpiece Classic "Indian Summers" on at 7:00 pm - I suspect this box is still accurate.
> 
> My Bolt, however, shows "The Tunnel" on at 7:00 pm, and "Inspector Lewis on Masterpiece" on at 8:30 pm. Now here is the real kicker - if I do a search on the Bolt for "tunnel", "masterpiece", "inspector", or "lewis", it finds NOTHING, even though Guide clearly shows both of those shows on 9/11!


When did your Bolt last connect? There could have been a change and your Bolt hasn't received it yet.


----------



## V7Goose

cherry ghost said:


> When did your Bolt last connect? There could have been a change and your Bolt hasn't received it yet.


It has connected about 10 times today (including 3 different Guided setups trying to find a lineup that didn't block access to most of my OTA channels by having bogus duplicate channels!). These Rovi-cancer related problems are getting worse every day for me, NOT better. And that is despite having four open problems with TiVo.

Several days ago I only had problems accessing 1 of 9 available broadcast channels. As of right now, I cannot access 8 of those 9 channels due to duplicate entries in the new Channel List!!!! All the primary channels are unavailable, and I can only tune in a single secondary channel (and it is one WITHOUT Guide data)! The Rovi guide data has gotten a little better in the past two days, but the channel list problems have gotten massively worse. And I still have no way of knowing if the search issue is an inherent bug in the Bolt software or somehow caused by the Rovi-cancer.


----------



## Alan Gordon

*Channel Lineup:* OTA (Antenna - Broadcast) 39842

*MISSING CHANNELS:*
- WDIQDT4 2.4 - PBS World affiliation.
- WXGADT4 8.4 launched on 1/16/2017. PBS Kids affiliation.
- WJSPDT4 28.4 launched on 1/16/2017. PBS Kids affiliation.
- WGIQDT4 43.4 - PBS World affiliation.
- WLGADT3 66.3 - ThisTV affiliation.
- WLGADT4 66.4 - QVC affiliation.
- WLGADT5 66.5 - QVC affiliation.

*DUPLICATE channels:*
- WTVYDT3HD 4.3. There is also a WTVYDT3 in my lineup. My antenna is pointed in the opposite direction, so I don't often pick up WTVY, but last time I tuned to the channel, WTVYDT3 4.3 was NOT in HD, so WTVYDT3 should not be listed as an HD channel.
- WJHGDT2 7.2 - WJHGDT2HD was added to my lineup a couple of months ago. WJHGDT2 is in fact HD, so I'm assuming that WJHGDT2HD is what Rovi wants for this channel.

*WRONG Affiliation:*
- WDIQDT2 2.2 is a PBS Kids affiliation, but listed as PBS with a logo to match.
- WDIQDT 2.3 is a Create affiliation, but listed as PBS with a logo to match.
- WCIQDT2 7.2 is a PBS Kids affiliation, but listed as PBS with a logo to match.
- WCIQDT3 7.3 is a Create affiliation, but listed as PBS with a logo to match.
- WXGADT3 8.3 is a PBS World affiliation, and not PBS.
- WALBDT3 10.3 is a Bounce TV affiliate as of 3/1/17. It's no longer a GRIT affiliate.
- WFSUDT2 11.2 has a Florida Channel affiliation, and not PBS.
- WFSUDT3 11.3 is a Create affiliation, but listed as PBS with a logo to match.
- WABWDT3 14.3 has a PBS World affilation, and not PBS (used to be correctly stated)
- WACSDT3 25.3 has a PBS World affiliation, and not PBS (used to be correctly stated)
- WACSDT4 25.4 has a PBS Kids affiliation, and NOT PBS.
- WJSPDT3 28.3 has a PBS World affiliation, and not PBS.
- WGIQDT2 43.3 has a Create affiliation, but listed as PBS with a logo to match.
- WFSGDT2 56.2 has a Florida Channel affiliation, and not PBS.
- WFSGDT3 56.3 is a Create affiliation, but listed as PBS with a logo to match.
- WFSGDT4 56.4 is a PBS Kids affiliation, but listed as PBS with a logo to match.

*WRONG Logo:*
- WDIQDT2 2.2 has a PBS World affiliation, but a PBS logo.
- WXGADT2 8.2 has a Create affiliation, but a PBS logo.
- WXGADT3 8.3 has a PBS World affiliation, but a PBS logo.
- WALBDT3 10.3 has a Bounce affiliation, but a Grit logo.
- WFSUDT2 11.2 has a Florida Channel affiliation, but a PBS logo.
- WJSPDT2 28.2 has a Create affiliation, but a PBS logo.
- WJSPDT3 28.3 has a PBS World affiliation, but a PBS logo.
- WRGX-LP 36 has CBS programming listed, but an NBC logo.
- WGIQDT2 43.2 has a PBS World affiliation, but a PBS logo.
- WFSGDT2 56.2 has a Florida Channel affiliation, but a PBS logo.
- WFSGDT3 56.3 has a Create affiliation, but a PBS logo.

*MISSING Logo:*
- WMBBDT 13.4 has an Escape affiliation, but no logo.
- WABWDT3 14.3 has a PBS World affiliation, but no logo.
- WABWDT4 14.4 has a PBS Kids affiliation, but no logo.
- WYBU-CA 16.1 has a CTN affiliation, but no logo.
- WQMK-LD 18.1 has a COZI affiliation, but no logo.
- WECP-LD2 18.2 has a MyNetworkTV affiliation, but no logo.
- WECP-LD3 18.3 has a Heroes & Icons affiliation, but no logo.
- WDHNDT3 18.3 has an Escape affiliation, but no logo.
- WACSDT4 25.4 has a PBS Kids affiliation, but no logo.
- W38DG 38 has a FAMNET affiliation, but no logo.

*MISLABELED Channels:*
*When TiVo switched over to the Rovi guide data, multiple channels had their call letters changed from (for instance) WMAZDT2 to WMAZDT2HD noting that the channel is in HD. Unlike the logos and incorrect channel affiliations, the following does not affect me personally, but is rather for TiVo/Rovi's information. The following contains channels that I personally know for a fact broadcasts a 720p or 1080i signal, but whose naming sticks with the older "DT" naming instead of "DTHD".*

- WDIQDT 2.1 broadcasts in HD.
- WRBLDT 3.1 broadcasts in HD.
- WTVYDT 4.1 broadcasts in HD.
- WCTVDT 6.1 broadcasts in HD.
- WCTVDT2HD 6.2 does NOT broadcast in HD.
- WJHGDT 7.1 broadcasts in HD.
- WXGADT 8.1 broadcasts in HD.
- WTVMDT 9.1 broadcasts in HD.
- WALBDT 10.1 broadcasts in HD.
- WALBDT 10.2 broadcasts in HD.
- WFSUDT 11.1 broadcasts in HD.
- WMBBDT 13.1 broadcasts in HD.
- WMAZDT 13.1 broadcasts in HD.
- WABWDT 14.1 broadcasts in HD.
- WDHNDT 18.1 broadcasts in HD.
- WRGXDT 23.1 broadcasts in HD.
- WACSDT 25.1 broadcasts in HD.
- WTXLDT 27.1 broadcasts in HD.
- WTXLDT2HD 27.2 does NOT broadcast in HD.
- WPGXDT 28.1 broadcasts in HD.
- WJSPDT 28.1 broadcasts in HD.
- WFXLDT 31.1 broadcasts in HD.
- WDFXDT 34.1 broadcasts in HD.
- WLTZDT 38.1 broadcasts in HD.
- WLTZDT2 38.2 broadcasts in HD.
- WTWCDT 40.1 broadcasts in HD.
- WTWCDT2 40.2 broadcasts in HD.
- WGIQDT 43.1 broadcasts in HD.
- WSWGDT 44.1 broadcasts in HD.
- WTLHDT 49.1 broadcasts in HD.
- WTLHDT2 49.2 broadcasts in HD.
- WXTXDT 54.1 broadcasts in HD.
- WFSGDT 56.1 broadcasts in HD.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> My OTA box finally got the update and for the most part it seems okay, but there's one blatantly wrong problem with WPHL.
> 
> WPHL broadcasts a main plus 3 sub-channels. All of these are broadcast on digital channel 17, but for some reason TiVo is trying to tune one of these channels (17.2) on digital channel 54. As such it doesn't tune. I can scan and find it, so I can tune it, but because the channel is wrong it shows no guide data.
> 
> I don't know of any channel with sub-channels where the subchannel broadcasts on a completely different frequency than the main channel, so this problem should be very easy to catch automatically. I don't know why it wasn't.
> 
> On a side note, TiVo apparently doesn't care about antenna channel line up issues as the lineup issue form is cable only.


TiVo doesn't know about PSIP. WPHL actually transmits on 54, as shown on the Wiki page. I'm sure your TV has no problem. But unless the channel list includes those sub-channels you can't receive them. File a complaint.

You can verify this with Settings, Channels, Signal Strength. That shows the physical and virtual channel numbers.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> TiVo doesn't know about PSIP. WPHL actually transmits on 54, as shown on the Wiki page. I'm sure your TV has no problem. But unless the channel list includes those sub-channels you can't receive them. File a complaint.
> 
> You can verify this with Settings, Channels, Signal Strength. That shows the physical and virtual channel numbers.


I don't think it's actually transmitting on 54 since when I scan analog channels, the TiVo reports the discovered channel is transmitting on 17.

In any case I submitted a lineup issue. The hard part about doing so is that the form is not designed to handle complaints like this.


----------



## Marrowbones

CoxInPHX said:


> Why do you say that Talk shows do not have a official Season/Episode number. Tivo has told me this also, but that makes no sense.
> 
> Each year is a new Season for a Talk Show, some take a break at different times of the year, but Gracneote seems to have it correct.
> 
> IMDB and Gracenote seem to agree, why can't Rovi agree with them?
> 
> The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon is starting the 4th Season this fall, yet Rovi is still on Season 1, Ep 5xx


The networks don't usually generate season and episode numbers for talk shows. They just have sequential syndication numbers with no season in them. Apparently Gracenote decided to break them up into seasons and Rovi didn't.

If the actual content that's supposed to air at a time is different, that's a serious problem. But episode numbers are largely cosmetic.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> I don't think it's actually transmitting on 54 since when I scan analog channels, the TiVo reports the discovered channel is transmitting on 17.
> 
> In any case I submitted a lineup issue. The hard part about doing so is that the form is not designed to handle complaints like this.


Check the frequency. Channel 54 is 710MHz to 716MHz.


----------



## rainwater

Marrowbones said:


> The networks don't usually generate season and episode numbers for talk shows.


Except they actually do use seasons in most places. Here's an example of the Tonight Show:

http://www.hulu.com/the-tonight-show-starring-jimmy-fallon
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3444938/episodes?ref_=tt_ov_epl


----------



## JoeKustra

rainwater said:


> Except they actually do use seasons in most places. Here's an example of the Tonight Show:
> 
> http://www.hulu.com/the-tonight-show-starring-jimmy-fallon
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3444938/episodes?ref_=tt_ov_epl


Should you make a 1P for The Tonight Show and have it start with S03, it will not make it to your To Do List.


----------



## rainwater

JoeKustra said:


> Should you make a 1P for The Tonight Show and have it start with S03, it will not make it to your To Do List.


Not with the new data it won't since there is only one season now.


----------



## aaronwt

rainwater said:


> Not with the new data it won't since there is only one season now.


My normal One Pass is recording it. But I only have it set to keep three episodes since I don't watch the Tonight Show on a regular basis.


----------



## JoeKustra

aaronwt said:


> My normal One Pass is recording it. But I only have it set to keep three episodes since I don't watch the Tonight Show on a regular basis.


The Late Show: What does the Info key show for length? Mine says 10hr 30min. A lot of work to do before this ship hits port.


----------



## JoeKustra

rainwater said:


> Not with the new data it won't since there is only one season now.


And The Daily Show allows you to select S02. But that's not here yet, even though Info indicates S21.


----------



## Mr Tony

JoeKustra said:


> TiVo doesn't know about PSIP. WPHL actually transmits on 54, as shown on the Wiki page. I'm sure your TV has no problem. But unless the channel list includes those sub-channels you can't receive them. File a complaint.


no it doesn't. As of 6/12/09 NO station in the US can transmit above 51.

WPHL transmits on RF17 maps (PSIP) to same thing
Channels Digital: 17 (UHF)
Virtual: 17 (PSIP)


----------



## Mr Tony

morac said:


> I don't know of any channel with sub-channels where the subchannel broadcasts on a completely different frequency than the main channel, so this problem should be very easy to catch automatically. I don't know why it wasn't.


There are some. Minneapolis has 3 of them where the PSIP is mixed between 2 RF stations. As example (and redoing the Roamio to OTA found this glitch)

2-1 RF34 PBS (KTCA)
2-2 RF34 Minnesota Channel 
2-3 RF23 PBS (KTCI...2nd PBS)
2-4 RF34 Aeronautical WX
2-6 RF23 Minnesota channel

ABC and co-owned Independent (along with subs MeTV, This, Antenna and H&I) are mixed between the 2 RF stations ABC (35) and Independent (45) is on.

For fun I reran guide for OTA to see how jacked up it is. Because the Minneapolis market is huge there are alot of additional stations added that are in the northern part of the market. But I noticed they put 2-4 on RF23 (its not..its on RF34) so I show two 2-4's in the guide. 2-4 with guide but cant tune and a 2-4 with no guide that I can tune


----------



## Mr Tony

JoeKustra said:


> The Late Show: What does the Info key show for length? Mine says 10hr 30min. A lot of work to do before this ship hits port.


I noticed that the other day when I recorded the NFL game. Game was 3:30 in length. Tivo shows 6:56 (???)


----------



## JoeKustra

unclehonkey said:


> no it doesn't. As of 6/12/09 NO station in the US can transmit above 51.
> 
> WPHL transmits on RF17 maps (PSIP) to same thing
> Channels Digital: 17 (UHF)
> Virtual: 17 (PSIP)


My error. 54 was the old channel. 17 is now correct. I need to read slower.


----------



## JoeKustra

There's certainly no shortage of threads dealing with the Rovi conversion. This thread's title is a little fuzzy though. It's the "corrections" part that seems to be out of place. None of us can make corrections. Maybe if we said "comparisons" that would make it more accurate?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

The intent is Channel Lineup Issues (demonstrated in OP), as opposed to programming issues. That alone weeds out the noise. If I could rename the thread it would be Rovi Channel Lineup Issues & Corrections.

We can't make direct corrections, but we would ideally report back when they're corrected. That probably is fuzzy, but I didn't have a better descriptor in mind during my haste to corral the impending sh!!tstorm.


----------



## JoeKustra

BigJimOutlaw said:


> The intent is Channel Lineup Issues (demonstrated in OP), as opposed to programming issues.
> 
> We can't make direct corrections, but we would ideally report back when they're corrected. That probably is fuzzy.


You're right. There should be (and I think there is) a thread on how bad(ly) the guide and channels are different and how we need to compensate. I learned today that episode numbers are out and high episode detail are in. A lot of adjustments. It's like finding out your parents are getting a divorce. 

So I had a channel SSPTV yesterday. Today it's 730843. I guess that counts.


----------



## ncted

Man, my channel lineup is so borked. It is so much worse than I expected. It is almost as if they want me to stop being a customer. I feel very lucky I decided to add DirecTV recently. At least this way I won't miss any recordings while they work on fixing this mess.


----------



## cp2k

Mine is also a disaster. I got the update this morning and it completely broke my list of scheduled recordings for the next two weeks. Making it worse it won't allow me to set a recording at all now... getting the 0x3.... error on every channel/program. 

All the scheduled recordings look like manual recordings now. They say REC: Channel# and time.

Will that populate with the correct new info, or am I going to have to re-set all of them?


----------



## ncted

I repeated the guided setup, which helped somewhat with the gobs of duplicates, and Cleared Program Information and To Do List which did nothing as far as I can tell. I still have at least 1 duplicate for most channels and channels showing up that I cannot remove from the guide which have the wrong call signs and frequencies, so they are not tunable. What a cluster.


----------



## slowbiscuit

rainwater said:


> The biggest issue is sports and movies. Many sports don't have original air dates and/or use multiple series ids. *It is basically impossible to record sports with Wishlists or Onepasses.* As for movies, they are missing all kinds of metadata along with some movies actually appearing as a tv series causing all kinds of issues.


I don't agree with this, I have multiple ARWLs for all kinds of racing along with NFL football and golf and now that they're all fixed for the Rovi crap they're all fine with new and repeats set. You just have to be specific with keywords to include/exclude. Not too many repeats that have to be deleted from the ToDo so far.

For example, my NASCAR ARWL has NASCAR, Series, (Sprint, Xfinity, Camping) in the title. And then -qualifying, -practice, -post show in the keywords so I only get races. It works. My NFL ARWL has (NFL Football, Night Football) in the title since the Sunday/Monday/Thursday Night games have different titles than the afternoon games (TMS data all had NFL Football as the title). And I used Sports: Sports Event category. It works too, but I had to set Everything to record for that one. Normally this would be a problem but NFL games are not repeated.

Looks like golf is going to be an issue just like it was on TMS on occasion because the Golf Channel and CBS/NBC PGA Tour broadcasts have the same series ID so the ARWL will record one and not the other. Fixable with manual recordings but have to check every week.

It's not impossible in other words, depending on the sport. It does take more time to get everything set up correctly and I'm sure I will have to do some more tweaking. But I check the ToDo every day anyway so it's no big deal.


----------



## Mr Tony

Well had to do a workaround for one show that use to record fine but now is recording 4 times a day

Through The Decades (Decades diginet) is on 4 times a day. 6a,noon,6p,midnight (CDT). Use to just record the 6am one but now it records all of them (due to no original air date listed)

So created a manual reoccurring (M-F) timer. Shouldnt have had to do that since I have recorded the show since Memorial Day 2015 with no issues but I guess Rovi knows better


----------



## slowbiscuit

rainwater said:


> College football starts this weekend. Repeats for College Football are much more prevalent so recording College Football will be more of a nightmare since Rovi data still doesn't know the difference between a live event and a repeat.


Agreed that college football is going to be a nightmare no matter how you want to do it.


----------



## BobCamp1

slowbiscuit said:


> I don't agree with this, I have multiple ARWLs for all kinds of racing along with NFL football and golf and now that they're all fixed for the Rovi crap they're all fine with new and repeats set. You just have to be specific with keywords to include/exclude. Not too many repeats that have to be deleted from the ToDo so far.
> 
> It's not impossible in other words, depending on the sport. It does take more time to get everything set up correctly and I'm sure I will have to do some more tweaking. But I check the ToDo every day anyway so it's no big deal.


It is impossible for some sports. Formula One racing is a disaster. It's either just one item when you use a Onepass, or it's all the repeats when you use a Wishlist. It's literally recording four the number of shows it should be. And I can't tell if it's practice 1 or practice 2 or both, either. So I can't tell if it's a duplicate unless I look at my FIOS DVR.

Plus, I'm not sure if the Onepass is tied to just the Italian Grand Prix race or all future races. I can set a Onepass for practice, another for qualifying, maybe one for prerace, and one for the race, but the next race is two weeks out. It only shows one show for each, which makes me nervous.

And TV Guide shows the prerace as a separate show. Why isn't Tivo picking that up too? The wishlist is ignoring it.

I also played with the HD tag yesterday. It seems to work for this show, but given all the problems others have had should I trust it? Otherwise it records all the SD duplicates too. Since F1 can be shown on any of the NBC channels, I have to make sure all those channels aren't in channels I receive. What a pain.

I think if the unwanted repeats didn't record and the HD tag consistently worked, it'd be pretty easy to record F1 using a Wishlist. I think that and the movie filtering should be Tivo's two major concerns right now.

I spent half an hour figuring this out yesterday. That's waaaaay too much time.

EDIT: I figured out the prerace was NOT considered a sports event. "Motor Sport, Sports Non-Event, Auto Racing". If I remove that tag, it'll start recording movies and other crap I don't want. I'll have to figure that out tonight. Lovely.


----------



## rainwater

slowbiscuit said:


> I don't agree with this, I have multiple ARWLs for all kinds of racing along with NFL football and golf and now that they're all fixed for the Rovi crap they're all fine with new and repeats set. You just have to be specific with keywords to include/exclude. Not too many repeats that have to be deleted from the ToDo so far.
> 
> For example, my NASCAR ARWL has NASCAR, Series, (Sprint, Xfinity, Camping) in the title. And then -qualifying, -practice, -post show in the keywords so I only get races. It works. My NFL ARWL has (NFL Football, Night Football) in the title since the Sunday/Monday/Thursday Night games have different titles than the afternoon games (TMS data all had NFL Football as the title). And I used Sports: Sports Event category. It works too, but I had to set Everything to record for that one. Normally this would be a problem but NFL games are not repeated.
> 
> Looks like golf is going to be an issue just like it was on TMS on occasion because the Golf Channel and CBS/NBC PGA Tour broadcasts have the same series ID so the ARWL will record one and not the other. Fixable with manual recordings but have to check every week.
> 
> It's not impossible in other words, depending on the sport. It does take more time to get everything set up correctly and I'm sure I will have to do some more tweaking. But I check the ToDo every day anyway so it's no big deal.


How did you work around the fact that Rovi is using same recording ids for Sunday NFL games? It will not record games airing simultaneously because it sees them as the same recording.

Btw, your solution for NASCAR is not one the average person can figure out. Plus, NASCAR Sprint Series is listed with 4 different series ids, so NO ONE can actually use a OnePass for it anymore. Yes, there may be hacks to work around some of the data, but that is not acceptable.

The worst part is TiVo hasn't even acknowledged these issues. I get it may not be a simple solution. But to ignore your customers and act like everything is fine is not a solution. TiVo should be proactive. But frankly, they have not even provided a way to give them input on the data errors (the lineup form doesn't really work in these cases).


----------



## aaronwt

JoeKustra said:


> The Late Show: What does the Info key show for length? Mine says 10hr 30min. A lot of work to do before this ship hits port.


Mine shows 1 hour and 2 minutes for the last two recordings of The Late Show.

I thought I had it set to keep three, but it's actually set to keep two. I have a third recording I must have recorded for my GF earlier in the Summer that is on the list.


----------



## JoeKustra

aaronwt said:


> Mine shows 1 hour and 2 minutes for the last two recordings of The Late Show.
> 
> I thought I had it set to keep three, but it's actually set to keep two. I have a third recording I must have recorded for my GF earlier in the Summer that is on the list.


All good now. Even got SM on Late Night and The Tonight Show.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Alan Gordon said:


> *MOVED Channels:*
> - WSSTDT is remapping their channel to 51.1 (Gracenote had it wrong too), not 22.1


I got a notification on my TiVo that there was a lineup change. Instead of finally moving WSSTDT from #55-1 to #51-1, the channel was moved from #22-1.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom

Based on TV.com comparison to correct listings and setup...

*Channel Lineup*: Cox Cable - Cleveland Area, Parma/Cleveland (Cable) 44134

*MISSING Channel*:
- channel 428 should be More Max (East)
- channel 1125 should be Up HDTV
- channel 1137 should be El Rey HDTV


----------



## slowbiscuit

rainwater said:


> How did you work around the fact that Rovi is using same recording ids for Sunday NFL games? It will not record games airing simultaneously because it sees them as the same recording.
> 
> Btw, your solution for NASCAR is not one the average person can figure out. Plus, NASCAR Sprint Series is listed with 4 different series ids, so NO ONE can actually use a OnePass for it anymore. Yes, there may be hacks to work around some of the data, but that is not acceptable.


*shrug* You said it was basically impossible to record sports, I showed you how it was possible. I've always had ARWLs for NASCAR etc. so it was just a matter of updating title and content keywords to the new data. If you don't want to do boolean searches with ARWLs then yes, it sucks. But I've been doing them for years and it's not rocket science.

NFL has all been updated with data today so all games record correctly with the ARWL that I posted. I also changed it back to New only and it's fine since games have OAD here, noticed that with Everything I was getting the NFL Network replays of the night games (didn't know they were doing that).


----------



## slowbiscuit

BobCamp1 said:


> It is impossible for some sports. Formula One racing is a disaster. It's either just one item when you use a Onepass, or it's all the repeats when you use a Wishlist. It's literally recording four the number of shows it should be. And I can't tell if it's practice 1 or practice 2 or both, either. So I can't tell if it's a duplicate unless I look at my FIOS DVR.


I have an F1 ARWL that gets races only and didn't have to change anything for the new data since the title didn't change (Formula One Racing). It worked fine after the switch. If I took out the -practice, -qualifying keywords it would work fine for everything.

Again, if you don't want to fool with ARWLs for sports you're going to have problems. But ARWLs solve most of them.


----------



## TonyD79

slowbiscuit said:


> *shrug* You said it was basically impossible to record sports, I showed you how it was possible. I've always had ARWLs for NASCAR etc. so it was just a matter of updating title and content keywords to the new data. If you don't want to do boolean searches with ARWLs then yes, it sucks. But I've been doing them for years and it's not rocket science. NFL has all been updated with data today so all games record correctly with the ARWL that I posted. I also changed it back to New only and it's fine since games have OAD here, noticed that with Everything I was getting the NFL Network replays of the night games (didn't know they were doing that).


This is what I meant in another post about tricks and methods will have to be adjusted. We learned as a community how to work the old guide data on a TiVo to get what we wanted. We have to relearn. It is part of the change process.


----------



## rainwater

TonyD79 said:


> This is what I meant in another post about tricks and methods will have to be adjusted. We learned as a community how to work the old guide data on a TiVo to get what we wanted. We have to relearn. It is part of the change process.


Of course. Buy you can't workaround some things. My MLB wishlist picks up every game I want. However, I still can't use it because OAD data is missing or bad. Currently it will record about 60 extra hours a week of repeats. Thus isn't a matter of working around quirks. The data is just wrong.

NASCAR Sprint Series shouldn't show up in search results 5 times because it uses different series ids. Again, that is just poor data. Is TiVo going to post a new guide for users to switch to Rovi using ARWLs because the data is so bad? I doubt it. Maybe people on this forum can find some workarounds but I doubt the average user can.


----------



## danm628

Things are getting better. Just after the switch the first run date was wrong, usually it was the date that was just recorded. Now I'm getting first run dates that are correct for most shows. (Not all of them yet.) 

I did find one channel (WGN) had the wrong data, east coast vs west coast. I hadn't noticed till two days ago since I rarely watch it. I filed a lineup bug with TiVo when I noticed. It hasn't been fixed yet. 

Of course I'm in an area that seemed to have pretty good Rovi data at the switch. Not perfect but reasonable. I suspect this was due to more beta testers in this area so they were able to fix things before going live.

I don't record a lot of sports. So I'm not running into the big issues that some people are with sports wishlists/1pass. 

- Dan


----------



## mattyro7878

My Premiere got the message days ago. Hasnt missed a connection. I dont believe the info has switchrd. (no asterisks) Of course I assume there are a lot more Premieres out there than Bolts, which updated days ago.


----------



## Steve

rainwater said:


> Of course. Buy you can't workaround some things. My MLB wishlist picks up every game I want. However, I still can't use it because OAD data is missing or bad. Currently it will record about 60 extra hours a week of repeats.


Don't have the updated data yet, so can't check, but curious if the repeat program descriptions are identical. If so, I wonder why the 28-day rule isn't keeping them from re-recording?


----------



## BobCamp1

slowbiscuit said:


> I have an F1 ARWL that gets races only and didn't have to change anything for the new data since the title didn't change (Formula One Racing). It worked fine after the switch. If I took out the -practice, -qualifying keywords it would work fine for everything.
> 
> Again, if you don't want to fool with ARWLs for sports you're going to have problems. But ARWLs solve most of them.


But unlike you, I want to record practice and qualifying. They're most likely all different series IDs now. The prerace also has its own series ID and is not considered a sports event, unlike everything else.

And the ARWL is a huge pain to set up, mainly because it wants to record the SD versions and all the repeats.

The ARWL was designed to record multiple kinds of shows with one wishlist. We weren't supposed to be forced to use it just to properly record one show.


----------



## epstewart

mattyro7878 said:


> My Premiere got the message days ago. Hasnt missed a connection. I dont believe the info has switchrd. (no asterisks) Of course I assume there are a lot more Premieres out there than Bolts, which updated days ago.


I seem to have been updated, but I don't see the asterisks. I gather they should show up at the ends of program descriptions, but unless I'm looking in the wrong place, they aren't there. Am I misunderstanding something?


----------



## JoeKustra

epstewart said:


> I seem to have been updated, but I don't see the asterisks. I gather they should show up at the ends of program descriptions, but unless I'm looking in the wrong place, they aren't there. Am I misunderstanding something?


Is there an asterisk at the end of your cable company name? That's another place to check in System Info.


----------



## dougdingle

epstewart said:


> I seem to have been updated, but I don't see the asterisks. I gather they should show up at the ends of program descriptions, but unless I'm looking in the wrong place, they aren't there. Am I misunderstanding something?


The two telltale signs of Rovi guide data are the asterisks at the end of every description, and on movies the chatty/familiar tone of descriptions which have not only descriptions, but *far *too much of the writer's opinion of the movies. The added verbiage often pushes the actual description off the page.

I don't want to see a one and a half star movie description that starts with "This hilariously madcap comedy romp..."

One and a half star comedies are rarely if ever a 'hilarious madcap romp'.


----------



## epstewart

JoeKustra said:


> Is there an asterisk at the end of your cable company name? That's another place to check in System Info.


OK, thanks. I do have an asterisk at the end of my cable company name.


----------



## epstewart

dougdingle said:


> The two telltale signs of Rovi guide data are the asterisks at the end of every description, and on movies the chatty/familiar tone of descriptions which have not only descriptions, but *far *too much of the writer's opinion of the movies. The added verbiage often pushes the actual description off the page.
> 
> I don't want to see a one and a half star movie description that starts with "This hilariously madcap comedy romp..."
> 
> One and a half star comedies are rarely if ever a 'hilarious madcap romp'.


Yes, I agree. My descriptions for movies are, as you say, mini-reviews that I assume were lifted from some critic's movie guide. As a result, they typically are too long for the number of characters allotted. So the text breaks off in the middle, with an ellipsis (...) placed at the end. If there was supposed to be an asterisk at the end, it doesn't show up.

But I notice that movies I recorded before the Rovi changeover seem to keep their original short descriptions.


----------



## epstewart

I just noticed that the Favorites in my channel list ceased being marked as Favorites. I had to re-select them. The reason seems to have been that the Rovi changeover switched me from my actual Verizon FiOS cable provider to another Verizon FiOS outlet in a different, albeit nearby, area. I had to redo Guided Setup to re-select my correct Verizon FiOS area. I guess the Rovi/TiVo company did not completely debug the changeover ... which I guess from the length of this thread amounts to a massive understatement!


----------



## MichaelCoffin

Add one more unhappy Tivo customer! The Rovi update completely WHACKED my Channel List configuration. Contacted Tivo Support, there is no backup of that data anywhere, so now I get to spend HOURS figuring out what my former channel lineup was prior to the update, eliminate all the standard-def dupes, shopping, religeous and foreign language channels, etc. etc. etc.

If you haven't received the update yet I STRONGLY suggest you go into your Channel List RIGHT NOW and write down your configuration, it'll save you hours reconfiguring this mess later when the update whacks your configuration. 

-MC


----------



## epstewart

MichaelCoffin said:


> Add one more unhappy Tivo customer! The Rovi update completely WHACKED my Channel List configuration. Contacted Tivo Support, there is no backup of that data anywhere, so now I get to spend HOURS figuring out what my former channel lineup was prior to the update, eliminate all the standard-def dupes, shopping, religeous and foreign language channels, etc. etc. etc.
> 
> If you haven't received the update yet I STRONGLY suggest you go into your Channel List RIGHT NOW and write down your configuration, it'll save you hours reconfiguring this mess later when the update whacks your configuration.
> 
> -MC


Just to clarify that in my own muddle-headed mind: what you are mainly talking about is the set of check marks you had put in your Channel List to get the TiVo to ignore the undesired channels, right?

Or are you talking about the channels you had marked as Favorites?

Or, possibly both?


----------



## JoeKustra

Out of 460 possible channels, my 20 favorites were still there. That's all I show on my guide. But I do uncheck the SD channels.


----------



## elprice7345

MichaelCoffin said:


> Add one more unhappy Tivo customer! The Rovi update completely WHACKED my Channel List configuration. Contacted Tivo Support, there is no backup of that data anywhere, so now I get to spend HOURS figuring out what my former channel lineup was prior to the update, eliminate all the standard-def dupes, shopping, religeous and foreign language channels, etc. etc. etc.
> 
> If you haven't received the update yet I STRONGLY suggest you go into your Channel List RIGHT NOW and write down your configuration, it'll save you hours reconfiguring this mess later when the update whacks your configuration.
> 
> -MC


@MichaelCoffin I've lost my channels over the years for various reasons and it is a PIA to rebuild the list. One suggestion: use kmttg to export your channel list. Then I can refer to the export list to reconfigure the channels when I need to.


----------



## powrcow

Just an FYI - I submitted a line-up change request to TiVo support on 8/26 (https://www.tivo.com/lineup.html). The guide had incorrect East coast data when Cox was giving me West coast feeds. I used the "Incorrect Channels" check box on the form.

On September 1st, I received an update that the channels had been renamed and the guide data now matches what's on the channel.


----------



## epstewart

powrcow said:


> Just an FYI - I submitted a line-up change request to TiVo support on 8/26 (https://www.tivo.com/lineup.html). The guide had incorrect East coast data when Cox was giving me West coast feeds. I used the "Incorrect Channels" check box on the form.
> 
> On September 1st, I received an update that the channels had been renamed and the guide data now matches what's on the channel.


Well, in fairness I'd have to say that they're trying ... very trying. There are so many problems like yours and the others in this thread that it looks like they're depending on their entire customer base to do their beta testing for them.


----------



## aaronwt

MichaelCoffin said:


> Add one more unhappy Tivo customer! The Rovi update completely WHACKED my Channel List configuration. Contacted Tivo Support, there is no backup of that data anywhere, so now I get to spend HOURS figuring out what my former channel lineup was prior to the update, eliminate all the standard-def dupes, shopping, religeous and foreign language channels, etc. etc. etc.
> 
> If you haven't received the update yet I STRONGLY suggest you go into your Channel List RIGHT NOW and write down your configuration, it'll save you hours reconfiguring this mess later when the update whacks your configuration.
> 
> -MC


 Hours!? Really?! I only had to spend under ten minutes with the hundreds of channels we have on FiOS.


----------



## UCLABB

JoeKustra said:


> Out of 460 possible channels, my 20 favorites were still there. That's all I show on my guide. But I do uncheck the SD channels.


My favorites were unaffected and My Channels were largely unaffected. I think I only had to uncheck maybe 15-20 channels. Took me under 5 minutes. Maybe it's easier for those of us who generally know what channels we get and don't get or don't want and where they are generally located.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Based on Tivo's suggestion that they are counting on us to help, I decided to start a thread where we can post any *channel lineup errors* we find in the new ROVI data. Issues should still be reported directly to Tivo, but this will allow us to help each other track problems, focus on correcting the problems, and hopefully Tivo will use us as a resource to help the process move along more quickly. If they don't, it's on them with no excuses.
> 
> Please keep this thread singularly focused on reporting *Rovi channel lineup issues* and helping each other with those issues. Show/Movie problems, off-topic, and extraneous discussions should be left to other threads.


So much for keeping this thread focused. It seems this thread has turned into all the other threads discussing show and movie problems. 

I do appreciate the effort to start a focused thread.


----------



## derangedm

Guess I'll throw my issue in here in the hopes that someone from Tivo might see it. I have tried 2 tickets but I've heard nothing from them. 

My provider (Suddenlink) is listed but the lineup is from a provider in Mississippi, I live in North Carolina. Not sure how they could screw that up. Needless to say, no one passes are recording, at least I can manually record an hour at a time. 

It's been hosed since Monday and no word from Tivo support. :down:


----------



## JoeKustra

I'm not surprised that chaos rules, especially right now. My feelings go out to the OTA users since they seem to have the biggest problems. System Information indicates my provider is one that was eliminated three years ago. I also have one channel moved to Pittsburg, where my feed doesn't service, way outside my DMA, and I'm not too sure the content is right. Compared to others, my problems are trivial.


----------



## Lurker1

I got no warning message, just woke up to a huge mess. It added over 100 OTA channels that I don't receive, most of which I don't even recognize. Lots of my recordings got changed to Keep Until I Delete. My disk usage went from 10% to 40% without explanation. Tons of recordings scheduled on those bogus channels before I could delete them. Guess I'll be fixing things for a while.


----------



## tarheelblue32

Got the Rovi guide data update on my OTA Roamio last night. Had to rebuild my channel list, but other than that everything looks pretty good to me so far. All channels have guide data that mostly looks to be accurate, including correct episode numbers and original air dates for most shows. A few are missing though, such as "Star Trek: The Original Series" having no unique data on H&I.


----------



## Mr Tony

Well they fixed the guide on one of my 1P programs sometime this morning.

Through the Decades (Decades diginet) now has a sublisting of the day and a OAD so now when I record "NEW" I now have 10 timers instead of 40 (previously on Rovi there was no OAD so it recorded the same show 4 times)

I also have 2 shows that are reruns coming up and its set to record. I have a feeling because the "old" shows are not anywhere to be found listed on the Tivo (I deleted it bu somehoe permanently deleted it) it records it. No worries

Now if they could fix TMZ


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

aaronwt said:


> Hours!? Really?! I only had to spend under ten minutes with the hundreds of channels we have on FiOS.


I agree, probably took me 6 or 7 minutes to run through the list and uncheck what I don't want and the Comcast channel list is rather long too.


----------



## MacBrian

My OTA Antenna guide's biggest glitch after the change-over concerns a station that broadcasts the same thing on two different frequencies.

After the change-over I reran Guided Setup on both my Roamio and Premiere to correct the channels...and now I've got a problem with our ABC affiliate in Wichita, KS. They broadcast on two different frequencies. Both of their sub-channels are listed twice...but unfortunately for me the STRONGER and more reliable signal of the two has no guide data, but the WEAKER signal channel does. So...it looks like this:
​
10-1 KAKEDT, Frequency 10 is weaker - signal strength 55-65 but has guide data
10-1, KAKE-DT Frequency 21 is strong - signal strength 80 but no guide data
10-2 KAKEDT2, Frequency 10 is weaker - signal strength 55-65 but has guide data
10-2, KAKE-DT2 Frequency 21 is strong - signal strength 80 but no guide data

So for now my ABC recordings have to be done on the weaker of the two channels, which tends to break up more often than the stronger channel on Frequency 21.

<sigh>

It is very confusing bouncing between the signal strength meter and the channel list. The channel list shows the strong channels (with the dash before the DT) with an asterisk. That seems to mean they were picked up by the channel scan (?)...but I don't get why there isn't any guide data for them? I've reported it to TiVo -- we'll see what happens.


----------



## LarryAtHome

Now fixed... it does not have the GETTV logo, but the guide data is present

WNYO
Buffalo NY
On antenna
RF channel 49
virtual channel 49
subchannel 49-4 listed as only 49-4 and no longer labels it as GETTV.
The program data listing is To be announced, does not list any of the show listings
http://www.rabbitears.info/market.php?request=print_station&facility_id=67784


----------



## Alan Gordon

Alan Gordon said:


> Alan Gordon said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MOVED Channels:*
> - WSSTDT is remapping their channel to 51.1 (Gracenote had it wrong too), not 22.1
> 
> 
> 
> I got a notification on my TiVo that there was a lineup change. Instead of finally moving WSSTDT from #55-1 to #51-1, the channel was moved from #22-1.
Click to expand...

Today, I get a message on my TiVo that there was a lineup change. TiVo correctly moved WSSTDT to #51-1 that WSST has been mapping their channel to.

Unfortunately, WSSTDT now has an incorrect RF frequency of #22 instead of #51.


----------



## mlcarson

There isn't guide data because Tivo/Rovi doesn't know those channels exist. I ran into the same thing when I was in NM but just a bit worse. The channels that Tivo had I couldn't get at all (not weak). They see the channel based on call letters and frequency so frequency 10 and 21 are completely different. I don't think Rovi has many if any of the repeater stations in their database. It took me about a month to get it straightened out. For some reason, it's easier for them to deal with the cable companies than OTA.

Rovi's focus seems to have been the satellite uplink locations. If an OTA station wasn't picked up by satellite then they didn't care about the guide data for it. This also meant they could ignore the repeaters. If they cared about anything else, this stuff would have been corrected a year ago when all of the WMC users had the same issues.

Tivo could have eliminated all of the repeater issues by just allowing the users to change the frequency or otherwise map channels to existing guide data but probably figured that would could cause more issues with their use base than it would solve.



MacBrian said:


> My OTA Antenna guide's biggest glitch after the change-over concerns a station that broadcasts the same thing on two different frequencies.
> 
> After the change-over I reran Guided Setup on both my Roamio and Premiere to correct the channels...and now I've got a problem with our ABC affiliate in Wichita, KS. They broadcast on two different frequencies. Both of their sub-channels are listed twice...but unfortunately for me the STRONGER and more reliable signal of the two has no guide data, but the WEAKER signal channel does. So...it looks like this:
> ​
> 10-1 KAKEDT, Frequency 10 is weaker - signal strength 55-65 but has guide data
> 10-1, KAKE-DT Frequency 21 is strong - signal strength 80 but no guide data
> 10-2 KAKEDT2, Frequency 10 is weaker - signal strength 55-65 but has guide data
> 10-2, KAKE-DT2 Frequency 21 is strong - signal strength 80 but no guide data
> 
> So for now my ABC recordings have to be done on the weaker of the two channels, which tends to break up more often than the stronger channel on Frequency 21.
> 
> <sigh>
> 
> It is very confusing bouncing between the signal strength meter and the channel list. The channel list shows the strong channels (with the dash before the DT) with an asterisk. That seems to mean they were picked up by the channel scan (?)...but I don't get why there isn't any guide data for them? I've reported it to TiVo -- we'll see what happens.


----------



## mattyro7878

Has anyone linked particular cable systems to problems? either by what type of problem or just how many problems there are?. Im on Cox in CT and my Bolt is fine; my Premiere has not updated yet. (and I'm not gonna force it)


----------



## brahmus

I use OTA only in Ashland, OR 97520. The following channels were deleted from my lineup. I can re-add them using channel scan, but they have no guide data. Onepasses that use these channels were switched to channels that I do not receive so they are not recording and I can't reset the correct channels because they are not in the guide. I've "connected to the tivo service" a dozen times, rebooted, and rerun guided setup with no success.

5-1 (frequency 32) KOBI-HD NBC
5-2 (frequency 32) THIS-TV
8-1 (frequency 42) SOPTVHD PBS
8-2 (frequency 42) WORLD
8-3 (frequency 42) CREATE
12-1 (frequency 21) KDRV-HD ABC


----------



## Space

mattyro7878 said:


> Has anyone linked particular cable systems to problems? either by what type of problem or just how many problems there are?. Im on Cox in CT and my Bolt is fine; my Premiere has not updated yet. (and I'm not gonna force it)


I suspect it's less about which cable system you have and more about how many people have the same cable system as you do in your area.

If you have at least one WMC user in your area, that person probably submitted the needed changes a year ago (and on an ongoing basis) for your lineup when WMC converted from Gracenote to Rovi. If you live in a rural area, there is much less chance of a WMC user using your same cable system, so those people probably have the most issues due to no one caring if the lineup was accurate or not.

There is no sign that Rovi is in any way proactive about updating lineups. It is completely up to their customers to tell them about any changes (at least from what I can tell).


----------



## ej42137

I had some Favorite channels whose name did not change due to the Rovi migration; they remained Favorite. Other channels whose name changed, such as KABCDT which became KABC, lost their Favorite status. Similarly, many channels which I had marked as not received in the channel list were changed to received.


----------



## morac

morac said:


> WPHL broadcasts a main plus 3 sub-channels. All of these are broadcast on digital channel 17, but for some reason TiVo is trying to tune one of these channels (17.2) on digital channel 54. As such it doesn't tune. I can scan and find it, so I can tune it, but because the channel is wrong it shows no guide data.


This has been fixed. I'm not sure when since I didn't get any notification, but when I checked today the frequency mapping was correct.


----------



## dishrich

This notice NOT getting sent out properly - for something of this magnitude - is completely UNACCEPTABLE!



V7Goose said:


> Well, it looks like I just got the new crappola today, *but I NEVER got a message warning it was coming!*





Lurker1 said:


> *I got no warning message,* just woke up to a huge mess. It added over 100 OTA channels that I don't receive, most of which I don't even recognize.


Count me in as another OTA (2) Roamio user, that got NO notice this was coming...except for the notice I DID get today, that all my guide data was gone from both units! It also added about 3 dozen additional OTA stations, but I guess that might be because I had to use a zip code that was between the 2 DMA's I get stations from. Also, a couple are strangely *analog* stations that do NOT even exist, nor can they be tuned by newer Tivo's, of course. (I guess there are those folks that still have very old analog Tivo's...but they were never there on the old lineup before...)

Sorry, but while I understand this is supposed to be a lineup issue thread, I guess it bothers me that I only found out about these issues because I happen to get the "no data" notice today; what if I had been out of town for the holiday weekend &/or hadn't been able to watch TV tonight? And why somebody WOULD decide it would be a great idea to do a major change like this over a holiday weekend, makes NO sense to me, either!

I do remember seeing on this very board there WAS going to be a guide data change *eventually*, but I guess with Tivo's decent track record, it was going to be pretty much "behind the scenes" - obviously I was wrong on that! I don't come here all that often, because out of my DVR's I have, I don't have to constantly babysit the Tivo's; they just always work! I guess that can lull you into a false sense of security though.

Well, guess I'd better see the damage that's been done & the cleanup that awaits me...


----------



## slowbiscuit

BobCamp1 said:


> But unlike you, I want to record practice and qualifying. They're most likely all different series IDs now. The prerace also has its own series ID and is not considered a sports event, unlike everything else.
> 
> And the ARWL is a huge pain to set up, mainly because it wants to record the SD versions and all the repeats.


Huge pain? LOL, set title keyword to Formula One Racing with new and repeats and see what you get. Yeah you might have to cancel a few repeats but now you'll have all recordings in one group.

And why do you have the SD channel enabled? Remove all the SD dupes from your list.

Again, if you're not willing to do proper ARWLs for sports be prepared to live with a lot of guide data pain. Your choice.


----------



## tomhorsley

I wonder if anyone with the technical knowhow and a TiVo will ever get desperate enough to come up with a way to hijack the guide data on its way through your home router and replace it with more accurate information gathered from the various TV schedule sources on the internet .


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

tomhorsley said:


> I wonder if anyone with the technical knowhow and a TiVo will ever get desperate enough to come up with a way to hijack the guide data on its way through your home router and replace it with more accurate information gathered from the various TV schedule sources on the internet .


I think that's pretty complicated. I used to have a Moxi DVR until I bought my TiVo last spring and it's been a growing concern among that user base that Arris will cut off the Tribune guide data at some point. I guess you would need to be able to update the code to get the data from another provider which is probably not easy to do.


----------



## Lurker1

The data for new vs. repeat seems to be messed up somehow. I am getting some new programs that do not record. It is strange because when I look at the program information screen, it does have the big NEW icon, yet it does not record. On some other programs that are reruns, I do not see the NEW icon, yet it records anyway.


----------



## JoeKustra

Lurker1 said:


> The data for new vs. repeat seems to be messed up somehow. I am getting some new programs that do not record. It is strange because when I look at the program information screen, it does have the big NEW icon, yet it does not record. On some other programs that are reruns, I do not see the NEW icon, yet it records anyway.


Are you including season in the 1P? Older 1P with a season over 1 will not record, or even show in the To Do List. New ones seem good so far.


----------



## Lurker1

JoeKustra said:


> Are you including season in the 1P? Older 1P with a season over 1 will not record, or even show in the To Do List. New ones seem good so far.


Thanks for the tip! All my 1P are old, I will go through and make sure they all say season 1.


----------



## mdavej

Missing logos for the following on Charter zip 29607:

Channel Call sign
189 WLOSDT3
194 WYFFDT2
195 WHNSDT2
196 WSPADT2
197 WMYADT3
736 WGNAMERHD
811 FSNS21HD2
812 FSSE42NBHD
879 MTV2HD-E
903-948 MC01D thru MC50D


----------



## rainwater

mdavej said:


> Missing logos for the following on Charter zip 29607:
> 
> Channel Call sign
> 189 WLOSDT3
> 194 WYFFDT2
> 195 WHNSDT2
> 196 WSPADT2
> 197 WMYADT3
> 736 WGNAMERHD
> 811 FSNS21HD2
> 812 FSSE42NBHD
> 879 MTV2HD-E
> 903-948 MC01D thru MC50D


Also SMITHHD-E, MTVLIVEHD, ESPNGLBBHD.

Btw, I'm not sure how TiVo should handle sub channels. Ideally they would have the logo of the network and not the main channel logo. But they seem to be inconsistent.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Missing logos for Comcast Pottstown:

846 TCNHD
847 CSNHD2
855 BIGPAHD
1265 SMITHHD-E


----------



## LarryAtHome

WHEC
ch10
10-1 WHEC-TV
10-2 MeTV
10-3 WHEC-WX
Rochester NY
No guide data for both channel and sub channels
http://www.rabbitears.info/market.php?request=print_station&facility_id=70041


----------



## brahmus

If you are only missing logos, congratulations, you don't actually have a problem.


----------



## mdavej

brahmus said:


> If you are only missing logos, congratulations, you don't actually have a problem.


I had logos before Rovi, now they're gone. So yes, it is a problem. Not a major one, but Rovi broke something that they need to fix. Is this not the right thread to report issues?


----------



## Tolo90

When Microsoft switched to Rovi i never did get the right guide for my area again! Why in Gods name have they switched to Rovi!? If i had known they where going to switch to Rovi i never would have bought a Tivo! I bought a Tivo so i would get a decent guide for my rural area. Now im screwed again? My $400 investment in a lifetime subscription has vaporized. How do i get a refund? Please, Please, Please go back to the old guide service!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HerronScott

Tolo90 said:


> When Microsoft switched to Rovi i never did get the right guide for my area again! Why in Gods name have they switched to Rovi!? If i had known they where going to switch to Rovi i never would have bought a Tivo! I bought a Tivo so i would get a decent guide for my rural area. Now im screwed again? My $400 investment in a lifetime subscription has vaporized. How do i get a refund? Please, Please, Please go back to the old guide service!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Have you reported your lineup issue to TiVo yet?

https://www.tivo.com/lineup.html

I had some differences in my cable provider lineup and they were corrected relatively quickly.

Scott


----------



## atmuscarella

LarryAtHome said:


> WHEC
> ch10
> 10-1 WHEC-TV
> 10-2 MeTV
> 10-3 WHEC-WX
> Rochester NY
> No guide data for both channel and sub channels
> http://www.rabbitears.info/market.php?request=print_station&facility_id=70041


The 3 of my TiVos that have been converted have Guide data for those channels. You could try rebooting your TiVo and then doing a manual connection or just wait a day or 2 to let it settle out.

Do you have any data for the new 8.3 (Laff) & 8.4 (Escape) sub channels yet? They are the only channels out of the Rochester line up I don't have guide data for.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Well, I had yet another channel lineup change today. I went from this:



Alan Gordon said:


> *Channel Lineup:* OTA (Antenna - Broadcast) 39842
> 
> *MISSING Channels:*
> 
> *MISLABELED Channels:*
> 
> *DELETED Channels:*
> 
> - WCTVDT 6.1 (CBS - Tallahassee, FL/Thomasville, GA)
> - WCTVDT2 6.2 (MyNetworkTV - Tallahassee, FL/Thomasville, GA)
> - WJHGDT 7.1 (NBC - Panama City, FL)
> - WJHGDT2 7.2 (The CW - Panama City, FL)
> - WJHGDT3 7.3 (CBS - Panama City, FL)
> - WJHGDT4 7.4 (IND - Panama City, FL)
> - WFSUDT 11.1 (PBS - Tallahassee, FL)
> - WFSUDT2 11.2 (Florida Channel - Tallahassee, FL/Thomasville, GA)
> - WFSUDT3 11.3 (PBS Create - Tallahassee, FL/Thomasville, GA)
> - WMAZDT 13.1 (CBS - Macon, GA)
> - WMBBDT 13.1 (ABC - Panama City, FL)
> - WMAZDT2 13.2 (The CW - Macon, GA)
> - WMBBDT2 13.2 (MeTV - Panama City, FL)
> - WMAZD3T 13.3 (Justice Network - Macon, GA)
> - WTXLDT 27.1 (ABC - Tallhassee, FL/Thomasville, GA)
> - WTXLDT2 27.2 (Bounce - Tallahassee, FL/Thomasville, GA)
> - WTXLDT3 27.3 (WeatherNow - Tallahassee, FL/Thomasville, GA)
> - WTXLDT4 27.4 (QVC - Tallahassee, FL/Thomasville, GA)
> - WPGXDT 28.1 (FOX - Panama City, FL)
> - WPGXDT2 28.2 (Bounce - Panama City, FL)
> - WPGXDT3 28.3 (GRIT - Panama City, FL)
> - WDFXDT 34.1 (FOX - Dothan, AL)
> - WDFXDT2 34.2 (Bounce - Dothan, AL)
> - WDFXDT3 34.3 (GRIT - Dothan, AL)
> - WTWCDT 40.1 (NBC - Tallahassee, FL/Thomasville, GA)
> - WTWCDT2 40.2 (FOX - Tallahassee, FL/Thomasville, GA)
> - WTWCDT3 40.3 (Get TV - Tallahassee, FL/Thomasville GA)
> - WTLHDT 49.1 (MeTV - Tallahassee, FL/Thomasville, GA)
> - WTLHDT2 49.2 (The CW - Tallahassee, FL/Thomasville, GA)
> - WTLHDT3 49.3 (Comet - Tallahassee, FL/Thomasville, GA)
> - WBIFDT 51.1 (Daystar - Panama City, FL)
> - WFXUDT 57.1 (Retro TV - Tallahassee, FL)
> 
> *WRONG Frequency:*
> - WSSTDT is showing a frequency of #22, and not the correct frequency of #51
> 
> *WRONG Affiliation:*
> - WDIQDT2 2.2 is a PBS World affiliation, and not PBS.
> - WDIQDT 2.3 correctly has a Create logo, but is listed as PBS in lineup menu.
> - WXGADT3 8.3 is a PBS World affiliation, and not PBS.
> - WJSPDT3 28.3 has a PBS World affiliation, and not PBS.
> - WGIQDT2 43.2 has a PBS World affiliation, and not PBS.
> 
> *WRONG Logo:*
> - WDIQDT2 2.2 has a PBS World affiliation, but a PBS logo.
> - WXGADT2 8.2 has a Create affiliation, but a PBS logo.
> - WXGADT3 8.3 has a PBS World affiliation, but a PBS logo.
> - WABWDT2 14.2 has a Create affiliation, but a PBS logo.
> - WABWDT3 14.3 has a PBS World affiliation, but a PBS logo.
> - WACSDT2 25.2 has a Create affiliation, but a PBS logo.
> - WACSDT3 25.3 has a PBS World affiliation, but a PBS logo.
> - WJSPDT2 28.2 has a Create affiliation, but a PBS logo.
> - WJSPDT3 28.3 has a PBS World affiliation, but a PBS logo.
> - WRGX-LP 36 has CBS programming listed, but an NBC logo.
> 
> *MISSING Logo:*
> - WQMK-LD 18.1 has a COZI affiliation, but no logo.
> - WRGXDT 23.1 has a NBC affiliation, but no logo.
> - W38DG 38 has a FAMNET affiliation, but no logo.
> - W30BD 40.1 has a Trinity Broadcasting affiliation, but no logo.
> - WRGX-DT 41.1 has an NBC affiliation, but no logo.


To this (notice the shrinking of the "DELETED Channels" list):



Alan Gordon said:


> *Channel Lineup:* OTA (Antenna - Broadcast) 39842
> 
> *MISSING Channels:*
> 
> *MISLABELED Channels:*
> 
> *DELETED Channels:*
> - WMBBDT 13.1 (ABC - Panama City, FL)
> - WMBBDT2 13.2 (MeTV - Panama City, FL)
> - WPGXDT 28.1 (FOX - Panama City, FL)
> - WPGXDT2 28.2 (Bounce - Panama City, FL)
> - WPGXDT3 28.3 (GRIT - Panama City, FL)
> - WBIFDT 51.1 (Daystar - Panama City, FL)
> 
> *WRONG Frequency:*
> - WSSTDT is showing a frequency of #22, and not the correct frequency of #51
> 
> *WRONG Affiliation:*
> - WDIQDT2 2.2 is a PBS World affiliation, and not PBS.
> - WDIQDT 2.3 correctly has a Create logo, but is listed as PBS in lineup menu.
> - WXGADT3 8.3 is a PBS World affiliation, and not PBS.
> - WABWDT3 14.3 is a PBS World affilation, and not PBS.
> - WACSDT3 25.3 is a PBS World affiliation, and not PBS.
> - WJSPDT3 28.3 has a PBS World affiliation, and not PBS.
> - WGIQDT2 43.2 has a PBS World affiliation, and not PBS.
> 
> *WRONG Logo:*
> - WDIQDT2 2.2 has a PBS World affiliation, but a PBS logo.
> - WXGADT2 8.2 has a Create affiliation, but a PBS logo.
> - WXGADT3 8.3 has a PBS World affiliation, but a PBS logo.
> - WABWDT2 14.2 has a Create affiliation, but a PBS logo.
> - WABWDT3 14.3 has a PBS World affiliation, but a PBS logo.
> - WACSDT2 25.2 has a Create affiliation, but a PBS logo.
> - WACSDT3 25.3 has a PBS World affiliation, but a PBS logo.
> - WTXLDT3 27.3 incorrectly has the Bounce logo which belongs on WTXLDT2 27.2.
> - WJSPDT2 28.2 has a Create affiliation, but a PBS logo.
> - WJSPDT3 28.3 has a PBS World affiliation, but a PBS logo.
> - WRGX-LP 36 has CBS programming listed, but an NBC logo.
> 
> *MISSING Logo:*
> - WJHGDT2 7.2 is missing The CW logo that it correctly had prior to the transition.
> - WQMK-LD 18.1 has a COZI affiliation, but no logo.
> - WRGXDT 23.1 has a NBC affiliation, but no logo.
> - WTXLDT2 27.2 had a Bounce logo prior to the transition, but the logo is now incorrectly on WTXLDT3 27.3
> - W38DG 38 has a FAMNET affiliation, but no logo.
> - W30BD 40.1 has a Trinity Broadcasting affiliation, but no logo.
> - WRGX-DT 41.1 has an NBC affiliation, but no logo.


The addition of more of the channels I had before showed me that there were some incorrect logo changes in the Rovi data. The newly re-added WTXLDT2 27.2 (Bounce) had the Bounce TV logo incorrectly moved to WTXLDT3 27.3 (IND), and the newly re-added WJHGDT2 7.2 had their logo of The CW incorrectly deleted. I added that information to the logo lists.

Strangely enough, in the last two days, the affiliation of WABW and WACS switched from WORLD (PBS World) to PBS. It was correct the first day post-transition, but not anymore. I added that information to the incorrect affiliation lists.


----------



## Lurker1

Tolo90 said:


> When Microsoft switched to Rovi i never did get the right guide for my area again! Why in Gods name have they switched to Rovi!?


Because Rovi bought TiVo. They are the same company.


----------



## tarheelblue32

mdavej said:


> I had logos before Rovi, now they're gone. So yes, it is a problem. Not a major one, but Rovi broke something that they need to fix. Is this not the right thread to report issues?


I have reported missing channel logos to TiVo in the past and eventually they get around to fixing them after 4-6 weeks. However, with all the other problems they are having to fix right now with the Rovi guide data, fixing missing logos probably isn't a priority for them right now. I'd wait a month or two for things with the transition to calm down before I'd report missing logos.


----------



## rainwater

tarheelblue32 said:


> I have reported missing channel logos to TiVo in the past and eventually they get around to fixing them after 4-6 weeks. However, with all the other problems they are having to fix right now with the Rovi guide data, fixing missing logos probably isn't a priority for them right now. I'd wait a month or two for things with the transition to calm down before I'd report missing logos.


The issue here is not missing logos. It is that the channel names and ids changed so the logos are no longer mapped to the channel. So it is an easy fix on TiVo's end but they do need to be made aware what the new channel name is and what the old channel name is that had the logo.


----------



## Tolo90

mangochutney said:


> Now let's keep an eye on the actual metadata. Over at thegreenbutton.tv they keep talking about how bad it is.....


I used WMC before Tivo, the transition to Rovi was terible. I switched to Tivo to get back to decent listings. Now i have a life time subscription to the same crappy listings. Looking like this trasition is going to be even worse! I dont have listings for any of the channels i actualy recieve. With all the data on current users listings from the old guide, how could they screw up a rollout so badly?


----------



## brahmus

mdavej said:


> I had logos before Rovi, now they're gone. So yes, it is a problem. Not a major one, but Rovi broke something that they need to fix. Is this not the right thread to report issues?


Potentially millions of customers have lost the guide data for some or all of their channels, rendering the tivo service completely useless. The guide is what the tivo service is all about after all. So if you have only lost logos, consider yourself lucky.

They face a huge task restoring primary functionality for everyone by adding back the guide data for each individual customer or area of the country. It irks me that the restoration of my service might be delayed by the focus on logos.


----------



## mangochutney

They must surely have a plan of attack and place logos lower on the priority list. Reporting the anomalies would still be the right thing to do.


----------



## sangs

Tolo90 said:


> When Microsoft switched to Rovi i never did get the right guide for my area again! Why in Gods name have they switched to Rovi!? If i had known they where going to switch to Rovi i never would have bought a Tivo! I bought a Tivo so i would get a decent guide for my rural area. Now im screwed again? My $400 investment in a lifetime subscription has vaporized. How do i get a refund? Please, Please, Please go back to the old guide service!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That ship has sort of sailed friend. Sorry.


----------



## Mr Tony

So I guess now with the "new and awesome" (gag) guide they change the titles of my 1P's for sh*ts and giiggles?

Pre-Rovi I had one 1P for "NASCAR Racing" which recorded the races on FOX & NBC (OTA Only)...so when the change happened it renamed it to "NASCAR Xfinity Racing". Ok so I created a 2nd 1P for "NASCAR Sprint Cup Racing"

So yesterdays Xfinity race completed and now I see the 1P renamed itself to "NASCAR Camping World Truck Series" yet the Icon shows Xfinity. There are no new episodes because it will be a few weeks before the Xfinity is back on NBC

WTF????


----------



## tommage1

Hey, the movies issue seems to be solved, at least folder wise. NONE of the movies I had recorded since Aug 23 went into the movies folder, only under "all". And a lot of movies that WERE in my movies folder moved to other places (even sports for "Black Beauty"). I have not checked them all but at least some are back where they should be. And the movies from after the 23rd seem to all have been moved into the movies folder. I had a lot so have not checked on them all but I am happy for now. my folders were a mess. Will check to see if movies "search" is working now too. Now if only they can get TV show issues solved, still a load of issues there, wrong/multiple folders for same show, some episodes no description/episode numbers etc. Mostly older shows.


----------



## tommage1

Not all my pre Rovi movies went back into the movies folder but some did. Black Stallion is still under "sports" (it was Black Stallion not Black Beauty). But still a HUGE improvement. Things were HORRIBLE for me after the transition, now better but far from perfect (and by perfect I mean as they were before Rovi). My Roamios and Bolt have received Rovi updates. None of my Series 3s or 2s have as of today. I am not going to do any transfers for awhile, even units that have Rovi updates seem to be different (not sure how many updates there have been, they appeared at different times on different units, the Roamio plus got the movie one last night I guess). Transfers can cause big problems, will probably wait a month or more before doing any more.


----------



## rainwater

brahmus said:


> Potentially millions of customers have lost the guide data for some or all of their channels, rendering the tivo service completely useless. The guide is what the tivo service is all about after all. So if you have only lost logos, consider yourself lucky.
> 
> They face a huge task restoring primary functionality for everyone by adding back the guide data for each individual customer or area of the country. It irks me that the restoration of my service might be delayed by the focus on logos.


No one said there weren't major guide and lineup issues. However, you are assuming one person and/or team is involved with all if this? I highly doubt TiVo updating their database of logo to channel mapping is going to affect the speed that Rovi fixes data.

Btw, TiVo doesn't have "millions" of retail subscribers. The have less than a million.


----------



## dishrich

rainwater said:


> Btw, TiVo doesn't have "millions" of retail subscribers. The have less than a million.


OK, but isn't this change ALSO affecting their subs that get Tivo thru their service providers? (Mediacom, etc.) I would think that regardless of provider, ANYONE with a Tivo is being affected by this change, as I can't see Tivo using different EPG providers simultaneously...


----------



## dougdingle

JoeKustra said:


> Are you including season in the 1P? Older 1P with a season over 1 will not record, or even show in the To Do List. New ones seem good so far.


This may have been fixed. I have a 1P for a show that's set up to start with season 3 (new and reruns), and a scheduled show (a rerun) showed up this morning in the ToDo list.


----------



## LarryAtHome

atmuscarella said:


> Do you have any data for the new 8.3 (Laff) & 8.4 (Escape) sub channels yet? They are the only channels out of the Rochester line up I don't have guide data for.


I don't have 8.3 or 8.4 in my channel lineup. Signal too week for my location.


----------



## JoeKustra

dougdingle said:


> This may have been fixed. I have a 1P for a show that's set up to start with season 3 (new and reruns), and a scheduled show (a rerun) showed up this morning in the ToDo list.


It seems that any show that starts after the upgrade and has a valid season number is ok, like Blindspot. Still not going to work for late night. One more week to go before we hit the guide entries for the new season. My fingers are crossed.

Tuesday starts season 2 of The Late Show.


----------



## dougdingle

RoamioJeff said:


> Yep, there are multiple reports across different threads that issues are being resolved. Hopefully, in time, this will be forgotten as the Skip Mode "controversy" was forgotten.


My Movies folder issue is mostly solved as well, although I still have half a dozen or so that are clearly movies (Das Boot, The Big Lebowski, etc.) which only show up under "All". No idea why.

Perhaps in a future software update they will allow end users to change the designations of shows for purposes of folder filing. It would be a nice little feature to add, but I'm not holding my breath...


----------



## TonyD79

Channel Lineup: Verizon Fios Howard County 21042

MISSING Channel:
- Channels 821-828 should be ESPN College Extra 1-8 HD (ESCEHD1-8?) 
- Channel 313 should be GOL TV
- Channels 34-49 should be local access

MISLABELED Channels:
- Channel 459 is WUTBDT2 (Grit) when it should be WMARDT3 (Bounce) 
- Channel 596 is BEIN-HD2 (Spanish) when it should be BEIN-HD (English)FOX
- Channel 320 is LonghornHD when it should be Longhorn SD 
- Channel 247 is RFD when it should be Blue Highways
- Channel 330 is BIG10OV1 when it should be BIG10 (SD)
- Channel 331 is BIG10OV2 when it should be BIG10OV1 and has missing programming

DELETED Channels:
- Channel 317 WFN was removed from the lineup
- Channels 321-328 ESCE1-ESCE8 were removed from the lineup

MISSING Data:
- Channel 331 (BIG10OV2) has upcoming only when it has programming


----------



## loganasu

Once I got the update, Tivo removed all of the Baltimore TV stations.
I live by the Border and would get TV from Baltimore & Harrisburg.

Now, Tivo appears to think that once a TV signal moves across state lines, the signal stops. I can't even tune into the Baltimore stations.

I ran the guided setup for a Maryland zip code and all the baltimore stations can come in, but I can't get the PA stations any more. 

I reran the setup for my zip code and noticed that I have the guide data from Philly, but again not baltimore. 

I have submitted the lineup changes for the baltimore stations to be added for the PA zip code.

We shall see if/when it changes.


----------



## JoeKustra

loganasu said:


> Once I got the update, Tivo removed all of the Baltimore TV stations.
> I live by the Border and would get TV from Baltimore & Harrisburg.
> 
> Now, Tivo appears to think that once a TV signal moves across state lines, the signal stops. I can't even tune into the Baltimore stations.
> 
> I ran the guided setup for a Maryland zip code and all the baltimore stations can come in, but I can't get the PA stations any more.
> 
> I reran the setup for my zip code and noticed that I have the guide data from Philly, but again not baltimore.
> 
> I have submitted the lineup changes for the baltimore stations to be added for the PA zip code.
> 
> We shall see if/when it changes.


I'm in the middle of PA, and my OTA lineup includes PA, NY and DE. But no Maryland. I can't receive any OTA, but it's fun to play.


----------



## TonyD79

loganasu said:


> Once I got the update, Tivo removed all of the Baltimore TV stations. I live by the Border and would get TV from Baltimore & Harrisburg. Now, Tivo appears to think that once a TV signal moves across state lines, the signal stops. I can't even tune into the Baltimore stations. I ran the guided setup for a Maryland zip code and all the baltimore stations can come in, but I can't get the PA stations any more. I reran the setup for my zip code and noticed that I have the guide data from Philly, but again not baltimore. I have submitted the lineup changes for the baltimore stations to be added for the PA zip code. We shall see if/when it changes.


What a mess. When I had TiVo for OTA, it gave me channels all the way to Philadelphia and Lancaster when I lived in Columbia, md. Now they are keeping it to a single market.

I checked it. New Freedom gets PA only. Freeland gets Baltimore/DC only.

Directv had the perfect solution. You could use two markets. A primary and secondary so you could fine tune where you are.


----------



## Tolo90

TonyD79 said:


> What a mess. When I had TiVo for OTA, it gave me channels all the way to Philadelphia and Lancaster when I lived in Columbia, md. Now they are keeping it to a single market.
> 
> I checked it. New Freedom gets PA only. Freeland gets Baltimore/DC only.
> 
> Directv had the perfect solution. You could use two markets. A primary and secondary so you could fine tune where you are.


Thats Rovi! They did the same thing to WMC (Microsoft) when they changed to Rovi. I get my channels from translators, in a valley, and no direct tv signal. I now have no guide at all for the channels i actualy recieve. Same BS as when Microsoft changed to Rovi. Never did get a completly correct guide again. I bought a Tivo because they used Zap2It for their guide, now they changed to Rovi. Now i have a $400 brick for a tv tuner, and no guide!


----------



## TonyD79

Tolo90 said:


> Thats Rovi! They did the same thing to WMC (Microsoft) when they changed to Rovi. I get my channels from translators, in a valley, and no direct tv signal. I now have no guide at all for the channels i actualy recieve. Same BS as when Microsoft changed to Rovi. Never did get a completly correct guide again. I bought a Tivo because they used Zap2It for their guide, now they changed to Rovi. Now i have a $400 brick for a tv tuner, and no guide!


Good luck. Work with TiVo. They are pretty responsive and can drive the rovi data. Microsoft had no interest so nothing got done. I've (and others) have seen daily improvements and corrections but you need to bring them to tivo's attention.


----------



## Tolo90

TonyD79 said:


> Good luck. Work with TiVo. They are pretty responsive and can drive the rovi data. Microsoft had no interest so nothing got done. I've (and others) have seen daily improvements and corrections but you need to bring them to tivo's attention.


 I have two posts to their lineup problem page and a long chat that gave me even less hope. Will wait and see what happens after their undeserved long weekend.


----------



## TonyD79

RoamioJeff said:


> Have you reported your lineup issues? https://www.tivo.com/lineup.html


I think you meant to reply to the other poster.

I have reported my few issues.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom

Officially missing the following channel after being updated to Rovi Guide data:

*Channel Lineup*: Cox Cable - Cleveland Area, Parma/Cleveland (Cable) 44134

*MISSING Channel*:
- channel 1137 should be El Rey HDTV East


----------



## weaver

I'm in Alexandria, VA, and have the DC locals and Baltimore, MD on my TiVo basic I'm using for OTA. Some other MD channels are also included in the guide, but I don't receive them.


----------



## LoadStar

No missing channels here (Time Warner Cable - Milwaukee).

Only guide oddity is that they list guide data for Al Jazeera English on the channel slot that formerly held Al Jazeera America, but now has nothing since AJA went off the air. I'm not going to bother reporting it, since I don't really care, to be perfectly honest.


----------



## RoamioJeff

LoadStar said:


> I'm not going to bother reporting it, since I don't really care, to be perfectly honest.


Yeah, since terrorist-training-TV is not being resurrected any time soon


----------



## LoadStar

RoamioJeff said:


> Yeah, since terrorist-training-TV is not being resurrected any time soon


----------



## danm628

LoadStar said:


> No missing channels here (Time Warner Cable - Milwaukee).
> 
> Only guide oddity is that they list guide data for Al Jazeera English on the channel slot that formerly held Al Jazeera America, but now has nothing since AJA went off the air. I'm not going to bother reporting it, since I don't really care, to be perfectly honest.


Report it anyway. It is an error and if you don't report it the error will remain for a long time.

I do wish the TiVo lineup error reporting had an option for high priority vs. low priority. Though I suspect very few people would ever report anything as low priority. (Al Jazeera going away is low priority. An east/west coast time issue is high.)

- Dan


----------



## Icarus

Channel Lineup: Oceanic Time Warner, Kahului Digital, 96768

Incorrect Channels: 9, 87, 1007 all labeled as KGMBDT2, but all are KGMB
(9 is analog, 87 is digital SD, 1007 is digital HD) KGMB is the Hawaii CBS affiliate, so this needs to be fixed right away. KGMBDT2 is a secondary digital (sub?) channel.

I'd say probably 100 or more channels below 1000 are incorrectly labeled as the HD versions but are not HD, examples: 116 is labeled as CNBCHD-NOOLY, 224 is labeled as ESPN2HD. On OTW, HD channels are all above #1000. This is secondary importance because most of us probably remove these from our channels and use the HD feeds.

A whole bunch of channels reported as "LO" (local origination) without distinguishing between them.

Update: 9/7/16, got a massive channel update again, and they fixed the problems with KGMB. You might have to force a couple of updates to get the guide data for KGMB.


----------



## eman926

Ever since the Rovi transition, my guide got screwed up. I live in the 55901 zip code. The source is an over-the-air antenna. My reference number is 06097331.

Here's what needs fixing...

MISSING CHANNELS

2.6 KTCIDT2|Frequency: 23|Affiliate: TPT-MN
4.2 WCCODT2|Frequency: 32|Affiliate: Decades
5.2 KSTCDT|Frequency: 45|Affiliate: Independent
5.6 KSTCDT4|Frequency: 45|Affiliate: This TV
11.3 KAREDT3|Frequency: 11|Affiliate: Justice Network
13.2 WEAUDT2|Frequency: 38|Affiliate: Antenna TV
13.3 WEAUDT3|Frequency: 38|Affiliate: Heroes and Icons
13.4 WEAUDT4|Frequency: 38|Affiliate: Movies!
16.1 K16HYD|Frequency: 16|Affiliate: EWTN
16.2 K16HYD2|Frequency: 16|Affiliate: EWTN
16.3 K16HYD3|Frequency: 16|Affiliate: Religious
16.4 K16HYD4|Frequency: 16|Affiliate: EWTN
16.5 K16HYD5|Frequency: 16|Affiliate: EWTN
18.1 WQOWDT|Frequency: 15|Affiliate: ABC
18.2 WQOWDT2|Frequency: 15|Affiliate: CW
18.3 WQOWDT3|Frequency: 15|Affiliate: Decades
25.3 WLAXDT3|Frequency: 17|Affiliate: Laff
25.4 WLAXDT4|Frequency: 17|Affiliate: Grit
41.1 KPXMDT|Frequency: 40|Affiliate: ION Television
41.2 KPXMDT2|Frequency: 40|Affiliate: Qubo
41.3 KPXMDT3|Frequency: 40|Affiliate: ION Life
41.4 KPXMDT4|Frequency: 40|Affiliate: ION Shopping
41.5 KPXMDT5|Frequency: 40|Affiliate: QVC
41.6 KPXMDT6|Frequency: 40|Affiliate: HSN
43.1 KMBDLD|Frequency: 43|Affiliate: Bounce TV
43.2 KMBDLD2|Frequency: 43|Affiliate: Escape
43.3 KMBDLD3|Frequency: 43|Affiliate: Laff
43.4 KMBDLD4|Frequency: 43|Affiliate: Cozi TV
43.5 KMBDLD5|Frequency: 43|Affiliate: QVC
43.6 KMBDLD6|Frequency: 43|Affiliate: QVC Plus
48.1 WEUXDT|Frequency: 49/Affiliate: FOX
48.2 WEUXDT2|Frequency: 49|Affiliate: Me TV
48.3 WEUXDT3|Frequency: 49|Affiliate: Escape
48.4 WEUXDT4|Frequency: 49|Affiliate: Bounce TV
62.1 WDMILD|Frequency: 31|Affiliate: Daystar
62.2 WDMILD2|Frequency: 31|Affiliate: Hmong TV
62.3 WDMILD3|Frequency: 31|Affiliate: Daystar

CHANNELS WITH WRONG CALL LETTERS:

Listed as: KSTPDT3|Should be: KSTCDT3|Frequency: 45|Affiliate: Me TV
Listed as: KSTPDT4|Should be: KSTCDT4|Frequency: 45|Affiliate: Antenna TV

CHANNELS LISTED WITH WRONG AFFILIATES:

2.1 KTCADT|Listed as: PBS Affiliate|Should be: TPT-2HD/PBS//Frequency: 34
2.2 KTCADT2|Listed as: PBS Affiliate|Should be: TPT-MN|Frequency: 34
2.3 KTCIDT3|Listed as: PBS Affiliate|Should be: TPT-Life|Frequency: 23
2.4 KTCADT4|Listed as: PBS Affiliate|Should be: TPT-WX|Frequency: 34
15.2 KSMQDT2|Listed as: PBS Affiliate|Should be: MHz Worldview|Frequency: 20
15.3 KSMQDT3|Listed as: PBS Affiliate|Should be: Create|Frequency: 20
15.4 KSMQDT4|Listed as: PBS Affiliate|Should be: Minnesota Channel| Frequency: 20
24.2 KYINDT2|Listed as: PBS Affiliate|Should be: Create/PBS Kids|Frequency: 18
24.3 KYINDT3|Listed as: PBS Affiliate|Should be: PBS World|Frequency: 18
28.2 WHWCDT2|Listed as: PBS Affiliate|Should be: Wisconsin Channel|Frequency: 27
28.3 WHWCDT3|Listed as: PBS Affiliate|Should be: Create|Frequency: 27
31.2 WHLADT2|Listed as: PBS Affiliate|Should be: Wisconsin Channel|Frequency: 30
31.3 WHLADT3|Listed as: PBS Affiliate|Should be: Create|Frequency: 30

CHANNELS THAT SHOULD NOT BE IN MY GUIDE, BUT SOMEHOW ARE:

21.1 KTINDT|Frequency: 25| PBS Affiliate
21.2 KTINDT2|Frequency: 25|PBS Affiliate
21.3 KTINDT3|Frequency: 25|PBS Affiliate
29.1 WFTCDT|Frequency: 29|Affiliate: MyNetwork TV (moved location a long time ago)
29.3 WFTCDT4|Frequency: 29 Affiliate: Bounce TV (moved location a long time ago)
45.1 KSTCDT|Frequency: 45|Affiliate: Independent (moved location a long time ago)
45.2 KSTCDT2|Frequency: 45|Affiliate: Antenna TV (moved location a long time ago)
45.3 KSTCDT3|Frequency: 45|Affiliate: Me TV (moved location a long time ago)
45.4 KSTCDT4|Frequency: 45|Affiliate: This TV (moved location a long time ago)

Please bear in mind that also there lists two of every channel in the list, it should be fixed so theres just one of each.


----------



## Bbking35

Palm Springs ca 92258 lineup is quite a mess. Main problem is Fox and CW main channels with program data won't tune in but secondary channels with exactly same numbers will tune in but no data. This of course means Onepass recordings try the channel with no signal. Plus I can't even do a manual recording because it flat out won't let me pick the secondary channels. And yes this happens on all channels setting. CW channel is 2-3 KCWQ-LD(channel that needs data is 2-3 KCWQ-DT and 2-1 KCWQ-LD) and fox is 33-2KDFX-CD(channels needing data 33-2 KDFX-DT and 33-3 KDFX-LD) lots of other channels with wrong guide info but CW and Fox are the only ones I watch that I care about.


----------



## lmacmil

Just got back from a 6 day vacation and had the "wrong channel list-M61" error. Would not let me delete the message or go back to live TV until I went through the guided setup (I have a Roamio but use antenna only). After doing the channel scan, every channel was duplicated in the channel list. I went through an unchecked all the duplicate numbers but when scrolling through the channels it would still take two clicks of the channel up/down button to pass a channel. Went to the Tivo site to report the issue and after looking up my service number, everything seemed to be ok so I did not complete the form. The guide data seems to be fully populated so I guess all is well.


----------



## sangs

TonyD79 said:


> Good luck. Work with TiVo. They are pretty responsive and can drive the rovi data. Microsoft had no interest so nothing got done.


That does seem to be the biggest difference between the two similar scenarios, doesn't it? TiVo is making daily changes.


----------



## dougdingle

sangs said:


> That does seem to be the biggest difference between the two similar scenarios, doesn't it? TiVo is making daily changes.


And considering the number of problems the new guide introduced, especially for those poor people used to getting data for multiple overlapping area off-air channels, and those with lots of sports SPs, they seem to be working reasonably fast at fixing things once those things are reported to them.

Since there are multiple topics here with the same essential 'here's what's broken' content, I stress that your issues need to be reported to TiVo directly. I can't imagine anyone there reading the thousands of posts here and noting changes that need to be made. Call or email TiVo, it's the best chance there is of getting issues fixed in a timely manner.

As an aside, I bet it came as something of a shock to Rovi (seemingly living in some sort of bubble) to have it pointed out to them in no uncertain terms day after day how inaccurate and incomplete their guide product is in general.


----------



## crableg

I am OTA only. The guide update resulted in a lot of my stations showing 'to be announced' in the guide, which hosed my onepasses and made those stations almost useless. 

Thanks to the posts here I got an education on what the problem was and I reported those stations with their frequencies to Tivo. Tivo was very quick to add them to my zip code. 

I am back in business! My thanks to the 'experts' in this forum for sharing their knowledge and to Tivo for the quick fix


----------



## tarheelblue32

sangs said:


> That does seem to be the biggest difference between the two similar scenarios, doesn't it? TiVo is making daily changes.


The big difference here is that Rovi and TiVo are now the same company, so the competent people at TiVo that know what is going on have direct access to the Rovi database and have the power to change any information that is incorrect. Nobody else that uses Rovi data really has that power.


----------



## HarperVision

Icarus said:


> Channel Lineup: Oceanic Time Warner, Kahului Digital, 96768 Incorrect Channels: 9, 87, 1007 all labeled as KGMBDT2, but all are KGMB (9 is analog, 87 is digital SD, 1007 is digital HD) KGMB is the Hawaii CBS affiliate, so this needs to be fixed right away. KGMBDT2 is a secondary digital (sub?) channel. I'd say probably 100 or more channels below 1000 are incorrectly labeled as the HD versions but are not HD, examples: 116 is labeled as CNBCHD-NOOLY, 224 is labeled as ESPN2HD. On OTW, HD channels are all above #1000. This is secondary importance because most of us probably remove these from our channels and use the HD feeds. A whole bunch of channels reported as "LO" (local origination) without distinguishing between them.


I think the ones below 1000 are maybe listed because they have the auto tune feature enabled. When you tune those channels with an HD capable device, it automatically tunes into the HD version of the channel.

Good catch on KGMB! 



crableg said:


> I am OTA only. The guide update resulted in a lot of my stations showing 'to be announced' in the guide, which hosed my onepasses and made those stations almost useless. Thanks to the posts here I got an education on what the problem was and I reported those stations with their frequencies to Tivo. Tivo was very quick to add them to my zip code. I am back in business! My thanks to the 'experts' in this forum for sharing their knowledge and to Tivo for the quick fix


A ton of mine came up with "to be announced" and I just did a guided setup again p, which fixed the issue.


----------



## Taget

On FIOS in NYC. Tivo Premiere using old SD menus because that is what I have used since my old trust directivo. 
Got the warning that they would be doing some upgrades and to expect turbulence for hours at a time for the next few days. Channels seem to still be mapped fine.

OTA channels seemed to be mapped fine. If anything just got a few more channels from way off somewhere else I needed to disable.

FIOS channels also seem the same and mapped correctly. Though it's tough to tell since there is no program data for any FIOS channel. Every channel just says "To be announced" rendering the box basically useless for recording anything besides OTA.

Needless to say none too pleased. However given I was warned to expect outages the next two days I guess I should give them a little patience and not go into ranting and raving mode.

Hopefully they will make things good soon. I just feel lucky I have a rooftop antenna (the hilly topology of Staten Island can make for surprisingly poor tv reception) allowing my tivo to somewhat function for the time being.


----------



## MPSAN

Portland Oregon Frontier FIOS here...
To Do List is a MESS. Tivo told me to Go to the Help Settings and clear guide and To Do List data and it should clean things up. This will keep the One Pass data, so it should repopulate.

I am doing this now and will see if it fixes the To Do List MESS I now have on 2 Premieres!


----------



## JoeKustra

MPSAN said:


> Portland Oregon Frontier FIOS here...
> To Do List is a MESS. Tivo told me to Go to the Help Settings and clear guide and To Do List data and it should clean things up. This will keep the One Pass data, so it should repopulate.
> 
> I am doing this now and will see if it fixes the To Do List MESS I now have on 2 Premieres!


That function on a Premiere will take hours. Be patient.


----------



## mdavej

TonyD79 said:


> Good luck. Work with TiVo. They are pretty responsive and can drive the rovi data. Microsoft had no interest so nothing got done. I've (and others) have seen daily improvements and corrections but you need to bring them to tivo's attention.


We WMC users lived it and know for a fact that both Microsoft and Rovi were very responsive in the beginning and got many things fixed (cover art, lineup issues, generic descriptions). But we eventually hit a brick wall when it came to movie genres/categories and OADs for sports, similar to what we're seeing with Rovi right now. Hopefully Tivo management can break through that wall where Microsoft couldn't. Looks like some progress has been made with movies, so that's a positive sign.


----------



## MPSAN

JoeKustra said:


> That function on a Premiere will take hours. Be patient.


Yes, I see that. I now have the guide repopulating after the clear, that itself took a while! However, when I first got the update the guide only took a few minutes, which I thought was strange. After it gets the new guide data (now at 86%) will the to do list be fixed or will it take more time to do that. I guess I wonder when I can see if all is OK again.


----------



## slowbiscuit

mdavej said:


> Hopefully Tivo management can break through that wall where Microsoft couldn't. Looks like some progress has been made with movies, so that's a positive sign.


That's really the best hope we have since they're going to be part of one big happy (ha!) corporate family.


----------



## MPSAN

Well, nothing was fixed after reloading. TIVO said that there is nothing we can do but as a last resort we have to power cycle and re setup the tivo like it was new. We then loose EVERYTHING!


----------



## JoeKustra

MPSAN said:


> Well, nothing was fixed after reloading. TIVO said that there is nothing we can do but as a last resort we have to power cycle and re setup the tivo like it was new. We then loose EVERYTHING!


It's better to change to a close zipcode first. That looks like a complete rebuild, but nothing is lost. That Clear & Delete is bad.


----------



## TonyD79

MPSAN said:


> Well, nothing was fixed after reloading. TIVO said that there is nothing we can do but as a last resort we have to power cycle and re setup the tivo like it was new. We then loose EVERYTHING!


I'm sorry. Did they ever suggest rerunning guided setup? That doesn't lose things. I may have missed that if you said so. Apologies if so.

A complete rebuild is pretty drastic.


----------



## aaronwt

RoamioJeff said:


> Yeah, since terrorist-training-TV is not being resurrected any time soon


????

I really miss AJA news. I recorded dozens of hours of news from them each week. Now I'm back to watching CNN and FOX. Neither comes close to the quality of new reporting AJA had.

So far I've not noticed any major issues with my guide data from FIOS here in Northern VA. And I think my Premiere and Roamio on OTA switched too. Since it stopped sending out tweets through Tweevo. I'm sure there are probably some issues i just haven't noticed them. What's important to me is that my shows are being recorded like expected. And so far I have not missed any recordings.


----------



## MPSAN

JoeKustra said:


> It's better to change to a close zipcode first. That looks like a complete rebuild, but nothing is lost. That Clear & Delete is bad.


I will see what they say. My provider is OK so I am not sure where I change the zip code. If they say Clear and Delete does that Kill My Shows too?


----------



## MPSAN

TonyD79 said:


> I'm sorry. Did they ever suggest rerunning guided setup? That doesn't lose things. I may have missed that if you said so. Apologies if so.
> 
> A complete rebuild is pretty drastic.


They said they would send me instructions so I do not know if they want me to run guided setup. I assume it will keep my shows.


----------



## RoamioJeff

aaronwt said:


> ????
> 
> I really miss AJA news.


Temporarily off topic, but follow the money. Some of their "correspondents" have been linked to terror groups, and a significant portion of the network's funding comes from the same state-supported bureaucracies in the Middle East that have directly supported terror groups. So, yeah, it comes across as an authentic looking and sounding source. But follow the money. And I know that this is not got to change some minds, so we'll leave it at that.


----------



## rainwater

MPSAN said:


> I will see what they say. My provider is OK so I am not sure where I change the zip code. If they say Clear and Delete does that Kill My Shows too?


Clear & Delete would be useless. Just run guided setup again and choose a different zip.


----------



## HarperVision

RoamioJeff said:


> Temporarily off topic, but follow the money. Some of their "correspondents" have been linked to terror groups, and a significant portion of the network's funding comes from the same state-supported bureaucracies in the Middle East that have directly supported terror groups. So, yeah, it comes across as an authentic looking and sounding source. But follow the money. And I know that this is not got to change some minds, so we'll leave it at that.


Exactly! I used to be in PSYOPS and these type of people are the perfect targets for exactly what they really wanted to accomplish.

"Ooooohhhh......shiny!"


----------



## MPSAN

rainwater said:


> Clear & Delete would be useless. Just run guided setup again and choose a different zip.


Here is what they sent in an email...

Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I am attaching an Article from our Knowledge Base related to your inquiry.
Here are the steps:
Force two connections to the TiVo Service.
Powercycle the Tivo. Unplug for 20 seconds then plug back in
Check for progress in adding Guide data: this could happen within 30 minutes, it might take up to 3 hours. 
If there is no progress: Repeat Guided Setup.
Check for progress in adding Guide data after RGS: this could happen within 30 minutes, it might take up to 3 hours.
TiVo Customer Support


----------



## MPSAN

rainwater said:


> Clear & Delete would be useless. Just run guided setup again and choose a different zip.


Why a different zip code? Won't I get the wrong info? Don't I pick Frontier FIOS and tell it my zip code? Not sure what it will ask for and will it keep my One Pass data? I guess I should write my 1 pass stuff down.


----------



## TonyD79

MPSAN said:


> Here is what they sent in an email...
> 
> Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I am attaching an Article from our Knowledge Base related to your inquiry.
> Here are the steps:
> Force two connections to the TiVo Service.
> Powercycle the Tivo. Unplug for 20 seconds then plug back in
> Check for progress in adding Guide data: this could happen within 30 minutes, it might take up to 3 hours.
> If there is no progress: Repeat Guided Setup.
> Check for progress in adding Guide data after RGS: this could happen within 30 minutes, it might take up to 3 hours.
> TiVo Customer Support


That sounds about right. Guided setup.

But it actually sounds like you are further down the script than they are talking. I love the unplug it and plug it back in again.

I do think this update takes two consecutive connections to work right as others reported and I saw myself. But, again, sounds like you are beyond that at this point.

Me, I would go right to guided setup. It isn't that painful.


----------



## MPSAN

TonyD79 said:


> That sounds about right. Guided setup.
> 
> But it actually sounds like you are further down the script than they are talking. I love the unplug it and plug it back in again.
> 
> I do think this update takes two consecutive connections to work right as others reported and I saw myself. But, again, sounds like you are beyond that at this point.
> 
> Me, I would go right to guided setup. It isn't that painful.


OK, but do I loose 1P with guided setup?


----------



## TonyD79

MPSAN said:


> OK, but do I loose 1P with guided setup?


No.

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Installation_Setup_Configuration/Repeating-Guided-Setup

Unless the lineup changes so much it can't find things. But then you just adjust the 1Ps rather than recreate them.


----------



## MPSAN

I was going to get my 1P from tivo online and they are gone for my premier(s). I guess I need to go to my tivo box and write then down! Will any of this ever be fixed?


----------



## JoeKustra

http://www.zipmap.net/Oregon/Multnomah_County/Portland.htm

Find something near. I can't use my real zipcode either. I use the one that's my office (headend). It's on my bill. This will force a complete lineup rebuild, which should be the same. My office is 20 miles north, and I am at the edge. If I used the zipcode 6 miles west, it would be wrong. I use six miles northeast. It helps to know someone who knows the coverage map.

This map is for my internet: http://www.penteledata.net/map


----------



## TonyD79

MPSAN said:


> I was going to get my 1P from tivo online and they are gone for my premier(s). I guess I need to go to my tivo box and write then down! Will any of this ever be fixed?


You are having a more unique experience than most. I know that doesn't help but it does mean that once you get past this, it isn't all that bad.

As a precaution, I took screen shots of the iphone app one passes but you could take photos of your TV screen.

Others backed up the list to their PCs.


----------



## swyman18

HarperVision said:


> I think the ones below 1000 are maybe listed because they have the auto tune feature enabled. When you tune those channels with an HD capable device, it automatically tunes into the HD version of the channel.
> 
> Good catch on KGMB!
> 
> A ton of mine came up with "to be announced" and I just did a guided setup again p, which fixed the issue.


I noticed that after the update, mine defaulted to the Ocean TWC Honolulu lineup. I had to repeat guided setup and chose the correct lineup for Hilo.

Thanks for the heads up also on KGMB. For us on the Big Island, KGMB analog is on channel 7 (instead of 9). I noticed that 7 and 87 are showing the incorrect KGMBDT2, but 1007 is correct. The real KGMBDT2 is 544 which appears to be correct.

A couple of East/West issues I also noticed which I reported via the lineup form:

434 / 1434 should be NickToon West, the lineup is showing East
1564 should be MGMHD East, the lineup is showing West


----------



## MPSAN

TonyD79 said:


> You are having a more unique experience than most. I know that doesn't help but it does mean that once you get past this, it isn't all that bad.
> 
> As a precaution, I took screen shots of the iphone app one passes but you could take photos of your TV screen.
> 
> Others backed up the list to their PCs.


How do I backup my list to the PC? I was going to do a copy/paste from tivo online but the 1P's are gone now!


----------



## MPSAN

JoeKustra said:


> http://www.zipmap.net/Oregon/Multnomah_County/Portland.htm
> 
> Find something near. I can't use my real zipcode either. I use the one that's my office (headend). It's on my bill. This will force a complete lineup rebuild, which should be the same. My office is 20 miles north, and I am at the edge. If I used the zipcode 6 miles west, it would be wrong. I use six miles northeast. It helps to know someone who knows the coverage map.
> 
> This map is for my internet: http://www.penteledata.net/map


I could try 97124. I am in 97229.


----------



## HarperVision

MPSAN said:


> How do I backup my list to the PC? I was going to do a copy/paste from tivo online but the 1P's are gone now!


Using KMTTG


----------



## MPSAN

HarperVision said:


> Using KMTTG


OH, I never installed it. Don't I need other programs and I can see if it will work with Win 10.


----------



## swyman18

swyman18 said:


> I noticed that after the update, mine defaulted to the Ocean TWC Honolulu lineup. I had to repeat guided setup and chose the correct lineup for Hilo.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up also on KGMB. For us on the Big Island, KGMB analog is on channel 7 (instead of 9). I noticed that 7 and 87 are showing the incorrect KGMBDT2, but 1007 is correct. The real KGMBDT2 is 544 which appears to be correct.


Oops, I just noticed that the guide data for 544 (KGMBDT2) is showing the East feed of "This TV" programming. Obviously ours is 6 hours behind. I'll submit a report for this also.


----------



## jtrain

MPSAN - you could also try 97006, which is what I'm currently using for Beaverton. Please note I'm on Comcast, not FiOS. But thought I'd chime in since nearby.

I've adjusted my OnePasses and WishLists multiple times since receiving this update. I feel like things are pretty close on most items. The thing I care about most are sports recordings (NFL, College Football, Timbers)...and it's been a mess trying to figure out how to capture it all properly given the new guide data. My wife keeps asking why I'm connecting to the mothership so often, I try to explain in layman's terms, but there's no good answer.

I had three recording 'misses' over the weekend for OnePass shows and a ARWL. 
(CBS - Big Brother 9/4)
(FX - The Strain 9/4)
(MyNetworkTV - Timbers at FC Dallas 9/3) - I adjusted this ARWL to include new and repeats because the To Do List didn't initially pick up the original 9/3 air date, but chose the 9/5 replay instead (which showed as 'new' on Root Sports). 

Anyway, I'm kind of OCD about checking my To Do List daily so I'm fully aware of what's being picked up, and what isn't. I have a WishList for 'American Horror Story' and it didn't pick up the new season/episode beginning on 9/14. I had to create a OnePass by selecting the episode (S6 Ep1) in the guide.

Edit:
The only 'lineup' issue I've reported to TiVo directly is guide discrepancy for PAC12ORHD. It's pulling the PAC12 national feed as its guide, instead of the proper guide for PAC12OR. The reason I can see this is because I have the SD feed for both channels and can compare/contrast the guide data for both to what is actually being shown live. I reported this issue to TiVo mid last week, but it still hadn't been resolved (as of last evening).


----------



## MPSAN

jtrain said:


> MPSAN - you could also try 97006, which is what I'm currently using for Beaverton. Please note I'm on Comcast, not FiOS. But thought I'd chime in since nearby.
> 
> I've adjusted my OnePasses and WishLists multiple times since receiving this update. I feel like things are pretty close on most items. The thing I care about most are sports recordings (NFL, College Football, Timbers)...and it's been a mess trying to figure out how to capture it all properly given the new guide data. My wife keeps asking why I'm connecting to the mothership so often, I try to explain in layman's terms, but there's no good answer.
> 
> I had three recording 'misses' over the weekend for OnePass shows and a ARWL.
> (CBS - Big Brother 9/4)
> (FX - The Strain 9/4)
> (MyNetworkTV - Timbers at FC Dallas 9/3) - I adjusted this ARWL to include new and repeats because the To Do List didn't initially pick up the original 9/3 air date, but chose the 9/5 replay instead (which showed as 'new' on Root Sports).
> 
> Anyway, I'm kind of OCD about checking my To Do List daily so I'm fully aware of what's being picked up, and what isn't. I have a WishList for 'American Horror Story' and it didn't pick up the new season/episode beginning on 9/14. I had to create a OnePass by selecting the episode (S6 Ep1) in the guide.


I can try 97006. I know someone there who did have FIOS so I can try. I had a 1P for KGW News at 11 and told it to save 1 program. In that way, we always had it if we got to bed after 11. We did the same for the 10 o'clock news on 503. The 10 records but the 11 says no program available!


----------



## HerronScott

What is your current zip code and what does the TiVo show as the cable provider selected?

Scott


----------



## Icarus

HarperVision said:


> Good catch on KGMB!


on the phone with OTW trying to explain the issue. I tried chat first, that went nowhere.

I did file a tivo lineup report as well.

You're seeing the same thing, right?

Update: The guy on the phone actually understood the issue and said they will take care of it. You can see it, they are using the same data for their website tv listings here: https://www.timewarnercable.com/en/tv/channels-lineup.html

-David


----------



## Icarus

swyman18 said:


> Oops, I just noticed that the guide data for 544 (KGMBDT2) is showing the East feed of "This TV" programming. Obviously ours is 6 hours behind. I'll submit a report for this also.


yeah I noticed that also on Maui. I reported that one also.

Thanks for reporting the other 2.

7, 87, 1007 makes more sense than 9, 87 and 1007. 

9 is historical I'm sure, but I don't know why. I think it was like that when I was on Kauai also 2000 - 2003.

-David


----------



## MPSAN

HerronScott said:


> What is your current zip code and what does the TiVo show as the cable provider selected?
> 
> Scott


I am in 97229 and it says...
Source Digital Cable
Provider is Frontier TV Portland Standard Cable *
Lineup Digital

I had thought that it said FIOS before the update


----------



## Emacee

Mostly what they did was give a bunch of channels slightly different names. Then Tivo treated the old names as deleted channels and the renamed channels as added. So, you, I and everybody has to go through the channel list and uncheck a bunch of channels we don't receive, aren't part of our package or don't want. Thanks a lot.


----------



## MPSAN

MPSAN said:


> OH, I never installed it. Don't I need other programs and I can see if it will work with Win 10.


Hey...it installed fine on my 64 bit Windows 10 Pro.


----------



## HerronScott

MPSAN said:


> I am in 97229 and it says...
> Source Digital Cable
> Provider is Frontier TV Portland Standard Cable *
> Lineup Digital
> 
> I had thought that it said FIOS before the update


Didn't Frontier buy FIOS in your area?

Checking back at your posts in this thread do you have a channel lineup issue or some other issue? You mentioned something about the ToDo list without giving any details unless I missed it. If it's just something wrong with the ToDo list can you give some details about what's wrong with it and the OnePass settings for the shows that are wrong?

Scott


----------



## MPSAN

HerronScott said:


> Didn't Frontier buy FIOS in your area?
> 
> Checking back at your posts in this thread do you have a channel lineup issue or some other issue? You mentioned something about the ToDo list without giving any details unless I missed it. If it's just something wrong with the ToDo list can you give some details about what's wrong with it and the OnePass settings for the shows that are wrong?
> 
> Scott


Yes, Frontier did buy FIOS in our area. Not sure why I would need to change from 97229 as channel lineup seems OK.
My issues are that some 1P are not recording as can be seen on the To Do List. Also, some are recording more than once. I have a show that I record every day at 5 PM and keep 1 episode. That station repeats it at 8 PM. I am getting both recorded. I did a record of a show my wife wanted for 9/12 and it now has no description just the channel and time. I am afraid some of the new shows coming back on will not be picked up. OH, Major Crimes recorded Monday, but a repeat is showing up again as new.


----------



## foghorn2

It seems the conversion tables was working from a database earlier this year, all the changes thats happened since with the cable or OTA lineup must happen again to fix it.


----------



## HarperVision

Icarus said:


> on the phone with OTW trying to explain the issue. I tried chat first, that went nowhere. I did file a tivo lineup report as well. You're seeing the same thing, right? Update: The guy on the phone actually understood the issue and said they will take care of it. You can see it, they are using the same data for their website tv listings here: https://www.timewarnercable.com/en/tv/channels-lineup.html -David


I just got home from work and am working on dinner. I'll check it out later if I can.


----------



## TonyD79

MPSAN said:


> Hey...it installed fine on my 64 bit Windows 10 Pro.


Sorry. I was gone. I was going to tell you that it works on win 10.


----------



## Scott J

I haven't had a chance to go through everything but here a couple notable errors I've noticed.

Channel Lineup: Time Warner Cable Glens Falls NY

*WRONG Channel:*

9 is listed as some unknown channel (Bri-Brz, I think) with Spanish programming but should be TWC News Albany HD
50 is listed as TruTV, but it should be TWC Sportschannel Albany HD

*WRONG/MISSING Programming:*
323 TWC Sportschannel Albany HD (the same as what should be on 50) shows up in the guide as a channel called SPORTS5 and lists a generic block called Sports Programming all day instead of the actual programming. I don't know if Rovi even has a listing for TWC Sportschannel Albany HD, but Gracenote always had proper programming for it. Now with college football starting, it's important to have the correct programming listed because they air many college football games and other CFB programming


----------



## cwoody222

My changes went thru this morning.

Looks like the vast majority of my changes were strange VOD and PPV channels changing names.

Lost a few recordings because the OP was channel-specific. But not too bad.

Have to dig deeper, tho.

Didn't lose my Netflix OP's.

The show-specific data (episode titles, rerun status) seems not as good as before. Had some crap in my new To Do List that I had to remove.


----------



## dougdingle

aaronwt said:


> ????
> 
> I really miss AJA news. I recorded dozens of hours of news from them each week. Now I'm back to watching CNN and FOX. Neither comes close to the quality of new reporting AJA had.


I agree completely. Especially when it came to international news and stories, they were (are?) light years ahead of the shallow garbage that passes for that on American news networks. It would probably come as a HUGE surprise to CNN, FOX, and MSNBC that news occurs outside our borders that is not directly America-centric.

I try to catch BBC World News in the evening if I can as a somewhat poor replacement.

And I watch RT (Russian Television) occasionally for comic relief.


----------



## dougdingle

MPSAN said:


> How do I backup my list to the PC? I was going to do a copy/paste from tivo online but the 1P's are gone now!


I pointed out this bug to TiVo more than a year ago, and they even called me in disbelief that it happened, to get more detail. Apparently, it was never fixed.

It goes like this: If for *whatever *reason your one passes get deleted on your TiVo, the next time the box connects to Mom, it will delete them all online with no possibility of restoring anything.

Happened to me twice. The idea that your settings are safely backed up on the TiVo site is just incorrect.


----------



## dougdingle

cwoody222 said:


> The show-specific data (episode titles, rerun status) seems not as good as before. Had some crap in my new To Do List that I had to remove.


Unlike most here, I had very few issues that couldn't be fixed in a couple of minutes and one 'guide is incorrect' submission to TiVo which got fixed in a few days. What has been a disaster for some users was a minor inconvenience here. I'm on Time Warner in Los Angeles, with no off-air reception, and no sports or daily talk show season passes (which is where many of the problems seem to lie).

But the show-specific data is another matter. It is pretty awful for much of it, and that will take a loooong while to clean up, probably requiring a corporate mindset change at Rovi/TiVo. When you've been so sloppy for so long, it's difficult to impress on companies that a 60% accuracy rate is not even close to being good enough, especially when the client base is used to *far* higher percentages than that.

Sort by episode/season was a huge benefit to Roamio users like me, doesn't work without accurate guide metadata, and once the more pressing issues are sorted out, inaccurate metadata needs to get fixed as it also affects Season Passes, Wishlists, and searches.


----------



## Lurker1

I would hope that Rovi/TiVo considers accurate guide data to be a high priority going forward. Nothing will kill the TiVo platform faster than poor guide data.


----------



## epstewart

Lurker1 said:


> I would hope that Rovi/TiVo considers accurate guide data to be a high priority going forward. Nothing will kill the TiVo platform faster than poor guide data.


Too true!


----------



## HarperVision

dougdingle said:


> I agree completely. Especially when it came to international news and stories, they were (are?) light years ahead of the shallow garbage that passes for that on American news networks. It would probably come as a HUGE surprise to CNN, FOX, and MSNBC that news occurs outside our borders that is not directly America-centric.
> 
> I try to catch BBC World News in the evening if I can as a somewhat poor replacement.
> 
> And I watch RT (Russian Television) occasionally for comic relief.


Like I said........"ooooohhhhh, shiny!"


----------



## MPSAN

WOW With everyone connecting to the servers I get disconnects. I tested the Network and TIVO says I am fine but to force a connection to the Tivo Service, I get disconnects. Tivo said they were having lots of issues and we should give it a rest for a few days!


----------



## TonyD79

Color me impressed. I just got a message and it looks like they fixed my first round of channel issues.


----------



## carolinasuperfan

TonyD79, how did you report your lineup issues? Mine are so massive, the Tivo online form is going to take me dozens of submittals to completely send.


----------



## mangochutney

Just imagine what the cluster would have been had WMC users not started the big lineup cleanup with Rovi. More importantly, how in heck did Rovi have it so bad to begin with?


----------



## mangochutney

Lurker1 said:


> I would hope that Rovi/TiVo considers accurate guide data to be a high priority going forward. Nothing will kill the TiVo platform faster than poor guide data.


 This is the kicker. You may end up having accurate lineups but garbage in garbage out.


----------



## Space

mangochutney said:


> Just imagine what the cluster would have been had WMC users not started the big lineup cleanup with Rovi. More importantly, how in heck did Rovi have it so bad to begin with?


Yeah, for starters all Optimum (Cablevision) users would have lost ALL their HD channels (all channels above 700). WMC users suffered so you didn't have to.


----------



## bglf83

27-1 and 12-2 both my27 stations in DFW have bad guide data.

12-2 does not have any guide data at all. 27-1 has data but family feud records all episodes not just the new ones.

Pbs 13-1 also has bad data for sesame street. Keeps recording non new episodes.

These all worked correctly before the change.


----------



## Icarus

I updated my OP with this info .. KGMB (CBS) channel listing is fixed on Oceanic TW. You probably want to go through your channel list again, they renamed dozens of channels again. Radio station info is there now as well.



Icarus said:


> Update: 9/7/16, got a massive channel update again, and they fixed the problems with KGMB. You might have to force a couple of updates to get the guide data for KGMB.


And I checked the listings they use on their website, that's still showing KDMBDT2.  Could be stale or waiting for rovi to update it. (where is that data coming from?)

https://www.timewarnercable.com/en/tv/channels-lineup.html

ETA: All I really know is that I got an update for the Kahului/Digital lineup. I have no idea if they fixed it systemwide or not.


----------



## TonyD79

carolinasuperfan said:


> TonyD79, how did you report your lineup issues? Mine are so massive, the Tivo online form is going to take me dozens of submittals to completely send.


I posted them in this very thread using the format in the first post of this thread and I sent a PM to TiVoSupport_Sarah with the same thing in it.


----------



## TonyD79

mangochutney said:


> This is the kicker. You may end up having accurate lineups but garbage in garbage out.


How very optimistic.

I prefer to see the quick adjustments and responsiveness as hopeful.

Heck, they did start adding OAD to live sports. It is not complete if they don't do it to the repeats but it shows they are working on this.

How about giving them some time before we assume they are not going to make it right?


----------



## Space

TonyD79 said:


> How very optimistic.
> 
> I prefer to see the quick adjustments and responsiveness as hopeful.
> 
> Heck, they did start adding OAD to live sports. It is not complete if they don't do it to the repeats but it shows they are working on this.
> 
> How about giving them some time before we assume they are not going to make it right?


Adding OAD to the repeats is not what is needed. They need to make all airings of the same game be the same "episode" so that TiVo will know that it already recorded it. If they just give the repeats an OAD but keep them as separate episodes or separate seriesIDs then it still won't work correctly.


----------



## moyekj

Space said:


> Adding OAD to the repeats is not what is needed. They need to make all airings of the same game be the same "episode" so that TiVo will know that it already recorded it. If they just give the repeats an OAD but keep them as separate episodes or separate seriesIDs then it still won't work correctly.


 Can you give a specific example of that? I'd like to look into it further by looking at RPC data. It would probably have to be at national level rather than a regional game of some sort for me to be able to check on it.


----------



## rainwater

moyekj said:


> Can you give a specific example of that? I'd like to look into it further by looking at RPC data. It would probably have to be at national level rather than a regional game of some sort for me to be able to check on it.


Most likely it is using a different ProgramId (you can view the XML to see). From what I am seeing in MLB Baseball, reruns are using a different ProgramId.


----------



## TonyD79

Space said:


> Adding OAD to the repeats is not what is needed. They need to make all airings of the same game be the same "episode" so that TiVo will know that it already recorded it. If they just give the repeats an OAD but keep them as separate episodes or separate seriesIDs then it still won't work correctly.


You missed the point to fly over a detail. The point is that they are improving the data. Every day. Why think they are just going to stop today? Why not wait and see to make judgement.

My post wasn't a technical treatise of the TiVo scheduler. It was about TiVo/rovi working on the data.


----------



## moyekj

rainwater said:


> Most likely it is using a different ProgramId (you can view the XML to see). From what I am seeing in MLB Baseball, reruns are using a different ProgramId.


 Yes, appears to be an example of this on Sunday 9/11. ESPN is airing Cubs at Houston, then ESPN2 a few hours later the same game. The RPC info reveals both programId (partnerContentId in data below) and OAD are different. Don't know if this is a good example as the ESPN2 airing scheduled duration is only 2 hours vs 3, so it may be a condensed version of the game which perhaps does deserve to be a separate/unique showing:


Code:


Sunday 9/11

ESPN
{
   "partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP0010753967-0351551639",
   "contentId": "tivo:ct.351551639",
   "description": "Chicago Cubs at Houston. *",
   "title": "MLB Baseball",
   "collectionTitle": "MLB Baseball",
   "originalAirdate": "2016-09-11",
   "startTime": "2016-09-12 00:00:00",
   "collectionId": "tivo:cl.10753967",
   "releaseDate": "2016-09-11 00:00:00",
   "subtitle": "Cubs at Astros",
}

ESPN2
{
   "partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP0010753967-0349432459",
   "contentId": "tivo:ct.349432459",
   "description": "Chicago Cubs at Houston. *",
   "title": "MLB Baseball",
   "collectionTitle": "MLB Baseball",
   "originalAirdate": "2016-09-10",
   "startTime": "2016-09-12 05:00:00",
   "collectionId": "tivo:cl.10753967",
   "releaseDate": "2016-09-10 00:00:00",
   "subtitle": "Cubs at Astros",
}


----------



## Space

TonyD79 said:


> You missed the point to fly over a detail. The point is that they are improving the data. Every day. Why think they are just going to stop today? Why not wait and see to make judgement.
> 
> My post wasn't a technical treatise of the TiVo scheduler. It was about TiVo/rovi working on the data.


I'm not saying they won't try to fix it, but my experience as a WMC user says otherwise. They did just that, worked to fix a few issues in the beginning, and then just stopped. Maybe this time it will be different...


----------



## rainwater

moyekj said:


> Yes, appears to be an example of this on Sunday 9/11. ESPN is airing Cubs at Houston, then ESPN2 a few hours later the same game. The RPC info reveals both programId (partnerContentId in data below) and OAD are different. Don't know if this is a good example as the ESPN2 airing scheduled duration is only 2 hours vs 3, so it may be a condensed version of the game which perhaps does deserve to be a separate/unique showing:


Pretty much all re-airs of MLB Baseball are condensed games though. Rarely does a MLB Baseball game fit in the allotted time exactly. In the past these were never recorded. The issue is Rovi has no clue how to link them apparently (instead using random OADs and ProgramIDs).


----------



## Jed1

Space said:


> I'm not saying they won't try to fix it, but my experience as a WMC user says otherwise. They did just that, worked to fix a few issues in the beginning, and then just stopped. Maybe this time it will be different...


You can't use the WMC experience here. Rovi ended the consumer guide business back in March of 2013 so the data base for the consumer guides sat dormant until Microsoft switched to Rovi. Well before that period of time Microsoft ended support for WMC so those that were still using WMC should be greatful Microsoft didn't pull the plug. If Microsoft was still supporting WMC the guide data transition would have been much better experience. It was left up to Rovi to go in and update the channel lineups as nothing had been done to that database since the shutdown of TVGOS.
You also have to realize that Gemstar data was made to work with Gemstar guides and nothing else so yes there will be difficulty customizing the data to work with other type of guides.
In this case Rovi is buying TiVo so it is in their best interest to get this right as this data will be used in the MSO TiVo's. Also what is not even being considered is the future of Tribune Media Services (Gracenote). Tribune went through a nasty bankruptcy and has recently exited bankruptcy and is now in the hands of it creditors. As far as they are concerned TMS has to, 1. make money, 2. If not then be sold to raise cash to pay creditors, 3. Be ended to stop the bleeding of more cash.
Since the bankruptcy has ended TMS has lost a lot of customers as they are probably charging a lot more to use the data. I figure TiVo was faced with this also since the previous contract expired in May so change was coming anyway.


----------



## Space

Jed1 said:


> ...
> In this case Rovi is buying TiVo so it is in their best interest to get this right as this data will be used in the MSO TiVo's. Also what is not even being considered is the future of Tribune Media Services (Gracenote). Tribune went through a nasty bankruptcy and has recently exited bankruptcy and is now in the hands of it creditors.
> ...


Yes, I understand the Rovi deal is a bit different this time, and it is why I am not totally pessimistic.

As for Gracenote, I have actually thought about that, and it does make me nervous. It is always good to have more than one service provider to keep costs in line and to keep service up to par (although Rovi seemed to be happy being sub-par, at least in the past).

As a WMC user, I was happy to see the EPG123 utility, as this gave me some peace of mind that if Microsoft ever shut down the guide data they provide for free (using Rovi data), I could still get guide data using EPG123 with Gracenote data (as many WMC users already do). If Gracenote goes away, then that option vanishes.


----------



## osu1991

I'm seeing progress. Now have guide info for local Cox Oklahoma on 1 channel, but still showing Cox Kansas for other 2 Cox channels and still no info at all for H&I Network on Cox. They do have it for the OTA guide, so shouldn't be difficult to get it updated for Cox too. 

Overall the guide data looks much better than it did a week ago when my sisters Bolt updated. I know it's a big job, so hopefully over the next 30 days they get it all ironed out.


----------



## Space

RoamioJeff said:


> Yes, it will be different. Because the TiVo business is not the same as a bunch of WMC computer hobbyists.


So far it seems to be the same, some major service-breaking issues being resolved at first...

But then it just petered out and we were left with major features broken, being told, in many instances, that "there is no problem" or just silence.

I don't doubt that it is a different situation this time, but we will have to see to what extent Rovi/TiVo can work together to get the issues resolved.


----------



## mangochutney

Having their data in such a mess prior to providing TiVo. Patting themselves on the back with marketing hocus pocus for being the best provider. Doesn't this take away any optimism some of you have?


----------



## JoeKustra

Four lineup changes submitted by Jed1 fixed after 48 hours. Awesome.


----------



## epstewart

moyekj said:


> Yes, appears to be an example of this on Sunday 9/11. ESPN is airing Cubs at Houston, then ESPN2 a few hours later the same game. The RPC info reveals both programId (partnerContentId in data below) and OAD are different. Don't know if this is a good example as the ESPN2 airing scheduled duration is only 2 hours vs 3, so it may be a condensed version of the game which perhaps does deserve to be a separate/unique showing:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Sunday 9/11
> 
> ESPN
> {
> "partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP0010753967-0351551639",
> "contentId": "tivo:ct.351551639",
> "description": "Chicago Cubs at Houston. *",
> "title": "MLB Baseball",
> "collectionTitle": "MLB Baseball",
> "originalAirdate": "2016-09-11",
> "startTime": "2016-09-12 00:00:00",
> "collectionId": "tivo:cl.10753967",
> "releaseDate": "2016-09-11 00:00:00",
> "subtitle": "Cubs at Astros",
> }
> 
> ESPN2
> {
> "partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP0010753967-0349432459",
> "contentId": "tivo:ct.349432459",
> "description": "Chicago Cubs at Houston. *",
> "title": "MLB Baseball",
> "collectionTitle": "MLB Baseball",
> "originalAirdate": "2016-09-10",
> "startTime": "2016-09-12 05:00:00",
> "collectionId": "tivo:cl.10753967",
> "releaseDate": "2016-09-10 00:00:00",
> "subtitle": "Cubs at Astros",
> }


Can someone who has not yet received the Rovi update look at the same parameters for a particular MLB Baseball game airing first on ESPN and then on ESPN2 so we can find how such a situation used to be handled, pre-Rovi? Thanks in advance.


----------



## TonyD79

rainwater said:


> Pretty much all re-airs of MLB Baseball are condensed games though. Rarely does a MLB Baseball game fit in the allotted time exactly. In the past these were never recorded. The issue is Rovi has no clue how to link them apparently (instead using random OADs and ProgramIDs).


Replays on MASN are never condensed. In fact the same schedule overruns happen on replays. I know NESN does it but they actually name it differently.


----------



## TonyD79

Space said:


> So far it seems to be the same, some major service-breaking issues being resolved at first... But then it just petered out and we were left with major features broken, being told, in many instances, that "there is no problem" or just silence. I don't doubt that it is a different situation this time, but we will have to see to what extent Rovi/TiVo can work together to get the issues resolved.


Wait. So things are being updated is a reason to be pessimistic?

You realize that tivo is primarily an MSO supplier these days? You think Rovi is going to kill that business?


----------



## blacknoi

I'm most bummed about having to have recreated about a 1/5 of my 1passes (for example, I record my local news on my local ABC affiliate and ALL of those said no upcoming instances).

And generally the quality of the guide data seems less. Example: News12 NJ used to show hour by hour what specific news blocks were on. Now its literally 1 "24 hour long show" called news .

Makes me sad for Tivo and me (as my wife is wondering whats up, why the tivos are saying no guide data etc).


----------



## epstewart

TonyD79 said:


> Replays on MASN are never condensed. In fact the same schedule overruns happen on replays. I know NESN does it but they actually name it differently.


Yes, I'm a MASN/MASN2 customer also. My Rovi changeover has long since been in force, and now I'm finding that my recordings of Baltimore Orioles broadcasts are getting made twice. That never used to happen, pre-Rovi. I'd like to get an answer to my response to Moyekj above from someone who is still pre-Rovi so we can compare the guide data parameters that Moyekj posted with those that existed before the changeover. That might help us zero in on what needs to be changed in the Rovi data to avoid the re-recordings.


----------



## FitzAusTex

It's a bit concerning to me that Tivo switched providers knowing all these problems would be released to us, like they were. Obviously, Tivo knew via a simple spot check of the data that live sports was missing OAD, that the same shows had different series IDs within the same Rovi data files, that wishlist searches and OPs were going to have problems, that OTA stations didn't match up with what their customers were getting with Gracenote, etc, etc, etc, but they unleashed it upon us nonetheless. All well and good to commend them for fixing things so quickly, but virtually all of this could, and should, have been addressed prior to the cutover. 

My cutover happened yesterday, and while not as bad as I had feared, due to the pain that many of you suffered for the past two weeks, I lost about 25 movies that I had as KUID that got moved to deleted items and got deleted before I knew they were there. (yeah, my 3tb drive is too full). (and yeah I took screen shots of all my OPs, WLs, guide, to-do list and recordings from the Tivo app on my Android tablet for reference prior to the cutover, thank the gods) 

The real kicker is that the company had the nerve to call this change an "improvement", when most would agree that it is anything but. 

That said, I do hope that Rovi/Tivo sees this as an opportunity to improve the Rovi data. Early signs do, in fact, seem to indicate that Tivo does have the ability to improve/massage the data which would be so much better than having to rewrite parts of the Tivo software to work with a data file that is missing key data points that your software has previously relied upon. 

I'm still worried, but guardedly optimistic.


----------



## epstewart

FitzAusTex said:


> It's a bit concerning to me that Tivo switched providers knowing all these problems would be released to us, like they were. Obviously, Tivo knew via a simple spot check of the data that live sports was missing OAD, that the same shows had different series IDs within the same Rovi data files, that wishlist searches and OPs were going to have problems, that OTA stations didn't match up with what their customers were getting with Gracenote, etc, etc, etc, but they unleashed it upon us nonetheless. All well and good to commend them for fixing things so quickly, but virtually all of this could, and should, have been addressed prior to the cutover.
> 
> My cutover happened yesterday, and while not as bad as I had feared, due to the pain that many of you suffered for the past two weeks, I lost about 25 movies that I had as KUID that got moved to deleted items and got deleted before I knew they were there. (yeah, my 3tb drive is too full). (and yeah I took screen shots of all my OPs, WLs, guide, to-do list and recordings from the Tivo app on my Android tablet for reference prior to the cutover, thank the gods)
> 
> The real kicker is that the company had the nerve to call this change an "improvement", when most would agree that it is anything but.
> 
> That said, I do hope that Rovi/Tivo sees this as an opportunity to improve the Rovi data. Early signs do, in fact, seem to indicate that Tivo does have the ability to improve/massage the data which would be so much better than having to rewrite parts of the Tivo software to work with a data file that is missing key data points that your software has previously relied upon.
> 
> I'm still worried, but guardedly optimistic.


A balanced view of all this. Thanks.

I find myself wondering why the changeover to Rovi data was seen as a must for TiVo boxes, even given that Rovi now owns TiVo. Was it just because they wanted to eliminate corporate redundancies for reasons of reducing expenses and improving the bottom line?


----------



## markjrenna

Look familiar?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10991922#post10991922



epstewart said:


> Yes, I'm a MASN/MASN2 customer also. My Rovi changeover has long since been in force, and now I'm finding that my recordings of Baltimore Orioles broadcasts are getting made twice. That never used to happen, pre-Rovi. I'd like to get an answer to my response to Moyekj above from someone who is still pre-Rovi so we can compare the guide data parameters that Moyekj posted with those that existed before the changeover. That might help us zero in on what needs to be changed in the Rovi data to avoid the re-recordings.


----------



## TonyD79

epstewart said:


> A balanced view of all this. Thanks. I find myself wondering why the changeover to Rovi data was seen as a must for TiVo boxes, even given that Rovi now owns TiVo. Was it just because they wanted to eliminate corporate redundancies for reasons of reducing expenses and improving the bottom line?


The contract with gracenote was up. Gracenote wanted a lot of money to grant an extension. It appears that negotiations with rovi started before the merger agreement but that is fuzzy.

The timing is what it is. TiVo had little choice in when the switch was made once the die was cast. If they had more time they could get more things clears up. To assume they did nothing in terms of testing and getting things improved would be unfounded. For example, I saw lineup changes happening on TV guide well before the transition.

The fact is that there is just so much you can do when your date is set in stone. In sure they had their priorities and they were probably more along the lines of where the vast majority of recording happens, pre scripted shows.


----------



## Space

epstewart said:


> A balanced view of all this. Thanks.
> 
> I find myself wondering why the changeover to Rovi data was seen as a must for TiVo boxes, even given that Rovi now owns TiVo. Was it just because they wanted to eliminate corporate redundancies for reasons of reducing expenses and improving the bottom line?


I'm not sure, but I do know that the contract with Gracenote was expiring, so they had to either renew with them or find a new provider.

If they knew the merger with Rovi was coming, they probably did not want to get in to another long-term contract with Gracenote (and be in a position of using a competitors product, imaging AT&T having a long-term contract for their employees to use Verizon cell phones), and perhaps a shorter term contract was too expensive.

Once it was public that Rovi was merging (or acquiring) TiVo, Gracenote had even less incentive to give TiVo a low cost extension of the contract (and the fact that Gracenote would not give them an extension of their contact beyond what was stipulated in the original contract without a substantial cost has been confirmed by TiVo).


----------



## markjrenna

That cannot be true. I was told by some of the geniuses here that guide data is cheap. You must be mistaken.

And you should have said:

The contract with gracenote*, that provided quality data, * was up. Gracenote wanted a lot of money to grant an extension.



TonyD79 said:


> *The contract with gracenote was up. Gracenote wanted a lot of money to grant an extension.* It appears that negotiations with rovi started before the merger agreement but that is fuzzy.
> 
> The timing is what it is. TiVo had little choice in when the switch was made once the die was cast. If they had more time they could get more things clears up. To assume they did nothing in terms of testing and getting things improved would be unfounded. For example, I saw lineup changes happening on TV guide well before the transition.
> 
> The fact is that there is just so much you can do when your date is set in stone. In sure they had their priorities and they were probably more along the lines of where the vast majority of recording happens, pre scripted shows.


----------



## atmuscarella

Just to be clear as of today TiVo is now the provider of their own guide data. 

The Rovi & TiVo acquisition/merger is complete and the "new" company is called TiVo.


----------



## markjrenna

https://forward.tivo.com/

Everyone is so happy and excited! Everything is perfect!

Well, in one month my included service on my Bolt ends. Guess what else ends.



atmuscarella said:


> Just to be clear as of today TiVo is now the provider of their own guide data.
> 
> The Rovi & TiVo acquisition/merger is complete and the "new" company is called TiVo.


----------



## Lurker1

markjrenna said:


> https://forward.tivo.com/


"What excites me about Rovi and TiVo together is a shared passion for disruption and innovation." CHRIS THUN

They are certainly good at disruption.


----------



## mangochutney

Lurker1 said:


> "What excites me about Rovi and TiVo together is a shared passion for disruption and innovation." CHRIS THUN
> 
> They are certainly good at disruption.


*
"What excites me is that I've been told in a confidential memo to say something that excites me for the press release. In all honesty, we really have been blindsided over the quality of data. Still, it's all about the top dogs and the money of course. Hopefully we can sort everything out in the long run..."*


----------



## BobCamp1

Lurker1 said:


> "What excites me about Rovi and TiVo together is a shared passion for disruption and innovation." CHRIS THUN
> 
> They are certainly good at disruption.


From the website:

"Today, the choices for entertainment are endless. But with choice comes chaos."

Well, things are definitely chaotic....


----------



## mangochutney

Chaotic disruption!

You heard it straight from the horses mouth


----------



## epstewart

markjrenna said:


> Look familiar?
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10991922#post10991922


Yup. I note that both the original and the repeat are marked as "New."


----------



## jlb

markjrenna said:


> https://forward.tivo.com/
> 
> .......


Ugh...I do NOT like a site where when I am physically scrolling DOWN and the content actually scrolls left/right....yuck yuck yuck


----------



## mangochutney

^ They are beta testing the new TiVo guide.


----------



## TonyD79

markjrenna said:


> That cannot be true. I was told by some of the geniuses here that guide data is cheap. You must be mistaken. And you should have said: The contract with gracenote, that provided quality data, was up. Gracenote wanted a lot of money to grant an extension.


I was not editorializing. I was stating facts.


----------



## Lurker1

jlb said:


> Ugh...I do NOT like a site where when I am physically scrolling DOWN and the content actually scrolls left/right....yuck yuck yuck


Yikes! If that website is their definition of "disruption and innovation", we need to be vewwy vewwy afwaid. That is like some kind of freaky coordination test or funhouse mirror maze.


----------



## FitzAusTex

I manually scrolled through the entire guide on Universal HD, and found three instances of "Triathlon" airing through the a.m. on 9/20. Using "Explore this show", and "Upcoming" (two of my favorite Tivo features) for these three Triathlon entries in the guide yielded only one result (itself), instead of the other two that I knew existed.

For two years I've mistakenly assumed that my Roamio was providing Upcoming based off of name, not series id (or whatever it actually uses). There may well have been instances of something that didn't return a result, but I was none the wiser (and I actually think this rarely, if ever happened). 

Now, the utility of Explore this show and Upcoming, to me, has been compromised. 

Yeah, I can use wishlists, but those present a whole set of other problems - unless tivo adds the ability to set channel number for wishlists, which would help a bit, as long as we could have multiple wishlists for the same keyword with multiple channels (and give us that back for OPs, while they're at it) .

Guess I just have to wait patiently like everyone else here, and hope things get back to the way they were.


----------



## epstewart

It occurs to me that many of the problems encountered here have to do with the Rovi "RPC info" for programs not meshing with what the TiVo software expects. Part of the solution is, of course, to "fix" the RPC info. But maybe the other part will have to be to fix the TiVo software to work properly with the existing Rovi RPC info.


----------



## rainwater

FitzAusTex said:


> I manually scrolled through the entire guide on Universal HD, and found three instances of "Triathlon" airing through the a.m. on 9/20. Using "Explore this show", and "Upcoming" (two of my favorite Tivo features) for these three Triathlon entries in the guide yielded only one result (itself), instead of the other two that I knew existed.
> 
> For two years I've mistakenly assumed that my Roamio was providing Upcoming based off of name, not series id (or whatever it actually uses). There may well have been instances of something that didn't return a result, but I was none the wiser (and I actually think this rarely, if ever happened).
> 
> Now, the utility of Explore this show and Upcoming, to me, has been compromised.
> 
> Yeah, I can use wishlists, but those present a whole set of other problems - unless tivo adds the ability to set channel number for wishlists, which would help a bit, as long as we could have multiple wishlists for the same keyword with multiple channels (and give us that back for OPs, while they're at it) .
> 
> Guess I just have to wait patiently like everyone else here, and hope things get back to the way they were.


There are probably more sports that have multiple listings in the new Rovi data than don't. I would hope TiVo would do some automated tests to find these and fix them. But we haven't seen any of these multiple listings merged yet since the data went live. So I'm not sure TiVo/Rovi are even attempting to do anything about these listings with multiple series ids.


----------



## ppredhomme

I have the same disaster with TMZ. It couldn't see the show anymore so after I created a new one pass it wanted to record reruns. I ended up creating a manual recording- not happy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MPSAN

OK, I was just told that TIVO will be rolling out a "fix" within the next 48 hours. If we keep doing a connect, it will place the box at the end of the list and we should now just leave everything alone for a few days anyway.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom

BRiT wtfdotcom said:


> Officially missing the following channel after being updated to Rovi Guide data:
> 
> *Channel Lineup*: Cox Cable - Cleveland Area, Parma/Cleveland (Cable) 44134
> 
> *MISSING Channel*:
> - channel 1137 should be El Rey HDTV East


Still missing the HD channel above. Havent heard from Tivo about the ticket I opened with them earlier about this. I had to setup some manual recordings to get the HD shows while the OnePass recorded the SD version off channel 137.


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> Four lineup changes submitted by Jed1 fixed after 48 hours. Awesome.


I see that the changes only apply to the old Mahanoy City system and not Shen Heights or Hazleton. I managed to get TMS to merge these together before Tribune came out of bankruptcy. After the bankruptcy I lost my contact at TMS as there was job reductions. I don't think normal TiVo channels will be able to handle this. I did mention this in the form I submitted to get the channels added. Also in the form I told them to remove AWE SD and all the ESPN PPV channels as they have been gone for well over a year. Unfortunately they are still there.

I have had no issues at all with the data change over. All 1p's are working as they always did. I have no streaming 1P's and I have all my 1p's to record new only starting at season 1. I also don't save any shows on my TiVo's and do not watch or record any sports. I also have no wish list recording either. I also submitted a lineup change months ago when I found out Rovi was buying TiVo and TiVo was going to stop using TMS data. I knew from past experience with TVGOS that the lineup update process was going to be difficult as I knew what Gemstar procedures were. This change over was pretty uneventful for me.

As I explained in other posts that Gemstar data has been designed to work with Gemstar guides. In reality Gemstar data and search features are more advanced than what has been used with TiVo and TMS. Gemstar actually developed advanced search features that would search outside of the guide data over 6 years ago. They deemed it "6 degrees of search". This and other features are embedded in their Total Guide. I wish TiVo would just switch to that guide and jettison the TiVo Guide and TiVo Central. I never understood the concept of TiVo Central as all those features were embedded in the action bar at the top of the TVGOS guide. This would probably get rid of the audio drop out issue we have been plagued with as that is associated with going in and out of TiVo Central.


----------



## mattack

FitzAusTex said:


> For two years I've mistakenly assumed that my Roamio was providing Upcoming based off of name, not series id (or whatever it actually uses). There may well have been instances of something that didn't return a result, but I was none the wiser (and I actually think this rarely, if ever happened).
> 
> Now, the utility of Explore this show and Upcoming, to me, has been compromised.


In this specific case, I don't get it. Yeah, it's always used series ID.

I have used a wishlist for triathlon with new only to find them on various channels. I know you said wish lists have problems, and yes they do (including "premiere|pilot" being WAY less useful on the new guide data because of a lot of false-to-me-but-admittedly-valid matches, because episodes now have "premiere of season 5"..)


----------



## Laughs Brightly

Just before leaving on vacation last week I saw the update message. An hour later and several connections later I had the OTA channel list sorted and fixed on my three Roamios and most options resolved.
Still had WMNT sub-channels messed up. 
Filled out Tivo ticket and submitted a ticket - this was Friday. Got an acknowledgement and nothing more.

Get back home today and same problems. 

Onepasses that use these channels are not recording. I've "connected to the Tivo service" a dozen times, rebooted, and rerun guided setup with no success.

Toledo, OH 43604 OTA
I have this in my guide:

48-1 (frequency 48) WMNT METV - has data and signal
48-2 (frequency 58) WMNTCD2 AntennaTV - has guide date but no signal
48-2 (frequency 48) * for station ID, no program data but has signal
48-3 (frequency 58) WMNTCD3 This TV - has guide date but no signal
48-3 (frequency 48) * for station ID, no program data but has signal
48-4 (frequency 58) WMNTCD4 Cozi - has guide data but no signal
48-4 (frequency 48) * for station ID, no program data but has signal

All the shows on the frequency 58 channels show as "To Be Announced"
TVGUIDE.com shows correct listings

Also noticed in my guide old shows like Davinci's Inquest showing up with the NEW tag

Also, noticed that a repeat of Code Black (Sea 1 Ep 17) from 10 pm today isn't recording, even though I have a OnePass setup.

Also noticed that my 1P of Jeremiah on Comet 24-3 is not recording
H&I data shot to hell saying "To be Announces" killing all my Star Trek

Some shows like Masterchef are showing up in different seasons - one episode was showing as recorded and being in season 7 and 11.

Not sure what else is messed up. Definitely have some 1P issues, but I have like 100 between 3 Tivos. Thanks to this forum I know I need to redo all my NASCAR.

So far, I'm going to cautiously say that I am very glad I am not having the issues that many others have. With nearly 6 TB of recordings it's a bit hard to see exactly what's messed up but at least some recordings are working.


----------



## rainwater

MPSAN said:


> OK, I was just told that TIVO will be rolling out a "fix" within the next 48 hours. If we keep doing a connect, it will place the box at the end of the list and we should now just leave everything alone for a few days anyway.


A fix for what exactly? And you will not be put at the end of any list. All new guide data is downloaded on each connect. Doing a connect frequently just means most of the connects do nothing as there is nothing new.


----------



## JoeKustra

rainwater said:


> A fix for what exactly? And you will not be put at the end of any list. All new guide data is downloaded on each connect. Doing a connect frequently just means most of the connects do nothing as there is nothing new.


A connection with no new data means the Indexing date & time doesn't change. Indexing time & date can change without a connection however.

I'm still only showing 10 days into the future, and new downloads don't cause an indexing. This is on two basic Roamio boxes. Funny, tv.com also only shows 10 days into the future.


----------



## Headford

The new guide data seems to be missing the episode titles for various multi-year music concert series. Given the nature of these programs with dozens to hundreds of episodes that often repeat, the artist information is critical to have in the episode title to pick the concert you want.

On PBS, the new guide data seems to be missing titles for many of the airings of:

Front and Center
Live from the Artists Den

Too many of the episodes are simply titled "Front and Center" or "Live from the Artists Den".

In contrast, Austin City Limits has correct episode titles.

On EWTN, their classical concert series "In Concert" has the title of each episode being "In Concert" whereas the Gracenote data had the title of the work being performed.


----------



## epstewart

MPSAN said:


> OK, I was just told that TIVO will be rolling out a "fix" within the next 48 hours. If we keep doing a connect, it will place the box at the end of the list and we should now just leave everything alone for a few days anyway.


GOOD!

I'm not surprised at all that part of the solution is a fix to the TiVo software itself, if that's what this is. Or is the "fix" supposed to be to the Rovi data itself?


----------



## MPSAN

rainwater said:


> A fix for what exactly? And you will not be put at the end of any list. All new guide data is downloaded on each connect. Doing a connect frequently just means most of the connects do nothing as there is nothing new.


Yes, I agree, but they said it was not just guide data but new software that I believe will be another update. The fix is for 1P issues and especially fixing shows that keep recording what it thinks are new, if they go on again in a few hours or a different day..


----------



## epstewart

MPSAN said:


> Yes, I agree, but they said it was not just guide data but new software that I believe will be another update. The fix is for 1P issues and especially fixing shows that keep recording what it thinks are new, if they go on again in a few hours or a different day..


Again, GOOD!


----------



## rainwater

MPSAN said:


> Yes, I agree, but they said it was not just guide data but new software that I believe will be another update. The fix is for 1P issues and especially fixing shows that keep recording what it thinks are new, if they go on again in a few hours or a different day..


TiVo rarely, if ever, rolls out a software update on a weekend. I think the CSR might have just been blowing smoke to make you think a magical fix was coming in 2 days. Hopefully I am wrong, but I would not be counting on a software update this weekend. Plus, if they want to fix repeats recording, they don't need to do a software update.


----------



## Tolo90

TonyD79 said:


> Good luck. Work with TiVo. They are pretty responsive and can drive the rovi data. Microsoft had no interest so nothing got done. I've (and others) have seen daily improvements and corrections but you need to bring them to tivo's attention.


I have posted to the Tivo troubleshooting forum, lineup problem page, two chats (gee we are sorry)

I live in northern utah where i get all my channels via translator, I live where i can recieve both Salt Lake Utah and Pocatello Idaho channels. Using my zip as 84333 i get guide data for Salt Lake channels only, and the data is not for the frequencies i actualy recieve the channels on. I posted several times on the lineup problem page, with not fix in sight. Been without guide data for the channels i actualy recieve for 8 days now. Can anyone tell me if Tivo/Rovi are in the process of fixing the problem with the intermountain west where most of us get our channels via translator?

This is a grid of all the channels that i actualy recieve via translators.

I have no guide data for any of these channels.

Can any one send these to the folks that handle lineup problems?

When Tivo was using Tribune guide data i had guide data for all these channels!

Channel Line UP for Richmond Utah 84333 
Channel Number	Translator Call Letters	Actual Channel	Frequency
2.1	K29EYD	KUTV-HD	29
2.1	K41GQD	KUTV-HD	29
2.2	K29EYD2	KUTV2.2	29
2.2	K41GQD2	KUTV2.2	41
3.1	K33GFD	KIDK 33
3.2	K33GFD2	FOXKXPI	33
4.1	K43GRD	KTVX-HD	43
4.1	K21HHD	KTVX-HD	21
4.2	K43GRD2	Me-TV	43
4.2	K21HHD2	Me-TV	43
4.3	K21HHD3	KUCW-SD	21
5.1	K31	KSL-HD 31
5.1	K45GLD	KSL-HD	45
5.2	K31	COZI-TV 31
5.2	K45GLD2	COZI-TV	45
5.3	K31 thisTV 31
5.3	K45GLD3	thisTV	45
7.1	K47HWD	KUED-HD	47
7.1	K50IED	KUED-HD	50
7.2	K47HWD2	WORLD	47
7.2	K50IED2	WORLD	50
7.3	K47HWD3	V-Me 47
7.3	K50IED3	V-Me 50
8.1	K16IXD	KIFI 16
8.3	K16IXD3	CW 16
8.4	K16IXD4	NOW 16
9.1	K49FSD	KUEN 49
9.1	K14OAD	KUEN 14
9.2	K49FSD2	MHzWrld	49
9.2	K14OAD2	MHzWrld	14
9.3	K14OAD3	FNX 14
9.3	K49FSD3	FNX 49
10.1	K27GND	IDPTVHD	27
10.2	K27GMD2	PLUS 27
10.3	K27GND3	LEARN	27
10.4	K27GND4	WORLD	24
11.1	K25HGD	KBYU 25
11.1	K32JPD	KBYU 32
11.2	K25HGD2	BYUtv	25
11.2	K32JPD2	BYUtv	32
11.3	K25HGD3	BYUtvi	25
11.3	K32JPD3	BYUtvi	32
13.1	K51GAD	KSTU-HD	51
13.1	D19EWD	KSTU-HD	19
13.2	K51GAD2	ANTTV	51
13.2	K19EWD2	ANTTV	19
13.3	K51GAD3	JUSTICE	51
13.3	K19EWD3	JUSTICE	19
14.1	K18DLD	KJZZ-HD	18
14.1	K23	KJZZ-HD	23


----------



## rainwater

Tolo90 said:


> Day 7 and NO guide for my Romeo OTA, they have responded to my post on the linup problem page, but no fix, not even an estimate of when. I even posted a complete list of my channels, frequency, local translator channel, and the channel call letters that i should have guide for. It looks like Rovi only intends to supply guide data for folks that recieve the channels directly, in major cities.


I sent a small lineup request about a wrong channel almost 10 days ago and haven't even heard back after the initial email. At this point, they may have so many requests who knows if/when we will hear back.


----------



## richsadams

Thought I'd add my two-cents worth of disappointment with the new guide data. At least ours are (or should be) easy to resolve. All of the following channels switched from Pacific to East for whatever reason.

I reported the lineup issue to TiVo (https://www.tivo.com/lineup.html) last week - three website entries for a total of eight channels. No response to date. There may be more but these are the only ones we're interested in them fixing ASAP:

748 - Bravo
749 - MTV
754 - HGTV
755 - Food Network
757 - USA
758 - Travel Channel
765 - TLC
796 - History

FWIW the DVR message we received from TiVo on the day of the guide change (9/5) said that the pacific designation of those channels were deleted and their eastern counterparts were added. TiVo needs to re-add the pacific channels and delete the eastern channels. Our provider is Charter Communications. - 97138

Since all of our recordings on the problematic channels are three hours off we can create manual recordings for each one, but it's a real PIA.

As a short-term "fix" I disconnected our S3 (which records most of the same shows as our Premiere XL) from our network so that the guide wouldn't update. So we're able to transfer the correct One Pass recordings but that will run out in in about a week of course.

Hope this gets corrected sooner than later.

IIRC TiVo made a commitment to monitor and respond to issues on this forum. I'm not seeing anything from them though. Did they change their minds?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

You should share your zip code. Even if the problem is more widespread, specifics seem to be more actionable.

Tivo doesn't really actively respond here, but some folks have had their fixes take effect within a few days anyway. About 3 days for me.

Hope they're still paying attention. This thread got derailed by all the noise.


----------



## richsadams

BigJimOutlaw said:


> You should share your zip code. Even if the problem is more widespread, specifics seem to be more actionable.
> 
> Tivo doesn't really actively respond here, but some folks have had their fixes take effect within a few days anyway. About 3 days for me.
> 
> Hope they're still paying attention. This thread got derailed by all the noise.


Thanks for that and understood. Forgot to include the zip...edited.

It's been about five days now, hopefully it won't be much longer.

Cheers and many thanks for creating this thread!


----------



## Space

Verizon FiOS - Freehold Digital lineup (zip 07728)

Problems:

Channel 186 (Justice Central)
Schedule is shifted by 1 hour, for instance regular days programming in the guide shows that it starts at 11am (after the infomercials), however that first show actually starts at 10am.
zap2it.com has this correct.

Not a lineup issue, but:

Channel 186 (Justice Central)
I also noticed that episodes currently have episode specific information (ESI) but only up to 2:30am on 9/12/2016 (this Monday) after that all episodes just have generic data (just the show name with no episode title or other specific information). I see the same problem on tvguide.com.

There are a few other channel (Z Living ch 162, Teen Nick ch 255, Live Well ch 467, Escape ch 486, maybe more) that have this type of problem so it looks more like a systemic issue than just a one-off problem.

Then there are the channels (Blaze ch 112, Buzzr ch 487, others) that have no ESI at all for any episode and ones were some shows have it and other do not like on the news channels such as MSNBC, CNN, CNBC, etc. where the daily news shows are missing it (but the other shows have it).

There is so much wrong with so many channels that it would just be better for Tivo to look at every channel for these problems. Some channels just have certain shows with no ESI, others have a few episode here and there with no ESI, and then there are the channels with no ESI on any show on the entire channel. I am not talking about the airings that are 10 or more days out, I am talking about ones that are airing within a few days and probably won't get ESI before they air.


----------



## slowbiscuit

FitzAusTex said:


> I manually scrolled through the entire guide on Universal HD, and found three instances of "Triathlon" airing through the a.m. on 9/20. Using "Explore this show", and "Upcoming" (two of my favorite Tivo features) for these three Triathlon entries in the guide yielded only one result (itself), instead of the other two that I knew existed.


This is a serious problem that I'm seeing a lot of now with Rovi data - same show title, different series for episodes within that title. Very bad because as you said it breaks 1Ps. And it's not just with sports, but it is on more obscure stuff like series on Smithsonian, Science etc. Recent show called 'Wonders of Burma' as an example - two episodes that I saw, different series for each.

You'll see this in search all the time when the same title comes up multiple times in the search results.


----------



## Space

slowbiscuit said:


> This is a serious problem that I'm seeing a lot of now with Rovi data - same show title, different series for episodes within that title. Very bad because as you said it breaks 1Ps. And it's not just with sports, but it is on more obscure stuff like series on Smithsonian, Science etc. Recent show called 'Wonders of Burma' as an example - two episodes that I saw, different series for each.
> 
> You'll see this in search all the time when the same title comes up multiple times in the search results.


WMC user here...
This has also happened, from time-to-time, on a series that is working just fine for a while, but then for one or two weeks, the episodes are assigned to some random SeriesID and don't get recorded.

It used to happen much more often, I think the last time I saw this happen was about 4 months ago. But of course I only record a small subset of series, so it may be happening much more often on series I don't record.

In most of the cases it seemed to get "fixed" before the episode aired, but some of the times it was not.

Rovi does like to keep you on your toes...

Another chronic one was when Rovi would think an episode of "Face Off" (the SyFy show about competing special effects make-up artists) was really a show called "Face-Off" about the St. Louis Blues NHL team. Of course that wasn't set to record either because it was a one-off not associated with the series (or so it thought). I didn't see this problem last season, so they might have finally figured it out. You would think that they would know that SyFy is not showing sports programming.


----------



## rainwater

Looks like Rovi is scheduling some College Football games for 2 hours and 30 minutes today. What a joke. I checked with Gracenote's data and they had it right of course. Rovi just has randomly wrong data. They have no checks and balances in place clearly. They should never schedule a College Football game less than 3 hours. This is standard practice by all the networks. That is why I am not going to get excited when they fix one wrong thing. They just have more wrong coming in the pipeline with their poor system in place.


----------



## innocentfreak

Frontier FiOS
Channel 620 - TDCHD-E - Discovery Channel
9/14/16 at 10:00 PM
Rovi shows I'm Still Alive, but the show is called Still Alive according to Discovery channel, Tribune, etc.


----------



## dlfl

JoeKustra said:


> A connection with no new data means the Indexing date & time doesn't change. Indexing time & date can change without a connection however.
> 
> I'm still only showing 10 days into the future, and new downloads don't cause an indexing. This is on two basic Roamio boxes. Funny, tv.com also only shows 10 days into the future.


I only had 10 days (Roamio base) just now, only 8 hours after a successful connection. So I forced a connection and now have 11 days.

I suspect the guide data servers are so busy that they are stinting the daily connection updates, I.e., providing a "successful" connection but not providing as much data.

If this doesn't eventually settle down to the 12 days we used to get, I will be disappointed.


----------



## rainwater

dlfl said:


> I only had 10 days (Roamio base) just now, only 8 hours after a successful connection. So I forced a connection and now have 11 days.
> 
> I suspect the guide data servers are so busy that they are stinting the daily connection updates, I.e., providing a "successful" connection but not providing as much data.
> 
> If this doesn't eventually settle down to the 12 days we used to get, I will be disappointed.


Rovi has a bunch of missing data more than week out. I'm not sure there is any point to providing another day or two. I would rather they make the data accurate to begin with.


----------



## bgc

Cox Cable Zip: 72908

Moved Channel:

Ch.89 should be WGNAmer, it was moved to Ch. 3 which it used to be on months ago.

Wrong Guide Data:

Ch. 664 KTULDT2 Comet TV : The guide data is for this channel but it is weeks or months old.

Ch. 714 KXNWDT2 : Antenna TV: The guide data is for KFSM Ch5 instead of Antenna TV

BGC


----------



## dlfl

My guide data extended to 9/21 today so the premiere episode of "Bull" on 9/20 showed up, correctly marked as new. I created a onePass for it but it is still not scheduled to record. This after waiting five hours and also deleting and re-creating the 1P.

My previously-existing 1P for NCIS has the season premiere on that same evening scheduled to record.


----------



## JoeKustra

dlfl said:


> My guide data extended to 9/21 today so the premiere episode of "Bull" on 9/20 showed up, correctly marked as new. I created a onePass for it but it is still not scheduled to record. This after waiting five hours and also deleting and re-creating the 1P.
> 
> My previously-existing 1P for NCIS has the season premiere on that same evening scheduled to record.


First, a connection now should get you to 9/23. Second:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=543284

Sadly, the errors and updates are missing.


----------



## FitzAusTex

A new episode of Survivor's Remorse on Starz is correctly set to record for me on 9/18, as I have had a roamio New Only 1P set up for a couple of years for it. Problem is that it is also recording the same episode 4 more times over the next two days. Episode has correct OAD. Nice. 

Also, I'm estimating that 95% (or more) of the movies on HBO, Showtime, Cinemax and Starz have "No Rating". This seems, if not "illegal", highly problematic, given how Parental Controls are supposed to work.

And finally, I think that Rovi descriptions truly suck compared to Gracenote.


----------



## met_fan

I've noticed that some Netflix shows are not showing up when I search them to set up a one pass (Stranger Things, Narcos, The Get Down to name a few). I previously had one passes for these shows but now I can't find them. Is this issue related to the changeover?


----------



## dlfl

JoeKustra said:


> .... a connection now should get you to 9/23. .....


No, we are not all created equal on this issue. Your quote was posted yesterday evening around 6pm. My TiVo connected (successfully) at around 6:30am this morning and (4 hours later) my guide data only goes to the evening of 9/21.


----------



## JoeKustra

dlfl said:


> No, we are not all created equal on this issue. Your quote was posted yesterday evening around 6pm. My TiVo connected (successfully) at around 6:30am this morning and (4 hours later) my guide data only goes to the evening of 9/21.


Just for the heck of it, try checking your guide on http://online.tivo.com/start/wtw and see if it shows 9/23. I have four boxes and all four show 9/23 even though two have been powered off since Friday.

But anyhow, you're right. I played with my Roamio for a while to get the guide update, including a power cycle. It wasn't until late afternoon that I actually received data. I'm just waiting for one more day so that I can finish my 1P settings for the new season on CBS. Even though my date is 9/23, it's only until 2pm. That's normal for me.

I history repeats itself, my scheduled update at 1:40pm will do nothing. I will try again after 5pm. If I get my added day I'll post it. I really hope late night gets fixed for next week.

Any odds if they'll get MacGyver right? 

update: tv.com listings gives me a 500 error. tvguide.com goes out to 9/23. online.tivo.com goes to 9/23.

9/24: zap2it, 9/25: titantv.


----------



## Mr Tony

JoeKustra said:


> First, a connection now should get you to 9/23.


mine just connected this morning and it still is stuck on 9/21 early morning (and has been for a couple days now)


----------



## JoeKustra

unclehonkey said:


> mine just connected this morning and it still is stuck on 9/21 early morning (and has been for a couple days now)


Give it a couple hours. I'm guessing here, but I think if it says 9/23 on TiVo online, that's all we get. I'm going to watch it and see if my theory works out today.


----------



## FitzAusTex

I manually connect every day at around 7pm cdt, and even at midnight last night, mine only went until mid day on Wednesday, 9/21, but as of this morning, it goes till mid day Friday, 9/23.


----------



## morac

unclehonkey said:


> mine just connected this morning and it still is stuck on 9/21 early morning (and has been for a couple days now)


Guide data tends to be a bit shorter on weekend connections for some reason. Most likely tomorrow's (evening) connection will push you past 9/21.


----------



## bglf83

Channel Lineup: DFW Over the Air Broadcast

MISSING Channel:
- channel 12-1 should be KXIIDT CBS
- channel 12-2 should be KXIIDT2 My27
- channel 12-3 should be KXIIDT3 Fox


----------



## dlfl

JoeKustra said:


> Just for the heck of it, try checking your guide on http://online.tivo.com/start/wtw and see if it shows 9/23. I have four boxes and all four show 9/23 even though two have been powered off since Friday.
> ...........


TiVo online guide goes to 9/23.


----------



## JoeKustra

dlfl said:


> TiVo online guide goes to 9/23.


Correct. So does my guide on two Roamio boxes. One just did a connection and nothing changed. I didn't expect it to change. One difference is the online guide runs until 7pm and my guide is 2pm. It always has been 2pm, except with EST when it's 1pm. I won't force a connection until/unless the online guide moves 24 hours.


----------



## HerronScott

JoeKustra said:


> Correct. So does my guide on two Roamio boxes. One just did a connection and nothing changed. I didn't expect it to change. One difference is the online guide runs until 7pm and my guide is 2pm. It always has been 2pm, except with EST when it's 1pm. I won't force a connection until/unless the online guide moves 24 hours.


Our Roamio also has guide data to Friday 9/23 at 7:30pm with an automatic last connection at 12:41pm today (had to verify on a channel that has a 30 minute show scheduled at 7:00pm and 7:30pm), but our S3's only have guide data to Tuesday 9/20 at 7:30pm with an automatic connection at 4:51am and 4:57am this morning. What's interesting is under System Information they think they have guide data to Wednesday 9/21.

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra

HerronScott said:


> Our Roamio also has guide data to Friday 9/23 at 7:30pm with an automatic last connection at 12:41pm today (had to verify on a channel that has a 30 minute show scheduled at 7:00pm and 7:30pm), but our S3's only have guide data to Tuesday 9/20 at 7:30pm with an automatic connection at 4:51am and 4:57am this morning. What's interesting is under System Information they think they have guide data to Wednesday 9/21.
> 
> Scott


I've seen that. Check your Indexing Time. Sometimes it doesn't happen after a download, sometimes it happens 12 hours after a download. Nothing is predictable yet.


----------



## weaver

My Roamio Pro data goes to the 21st. My Roamio Basic data goes to the 18th.The Basic is used for OTA.


----------



## HerronScott

JoeKustra said:


> I've seen that. Check your Indexing Time. Sometimes it doesn't happen after a download, sometimes it happens 12 hours after a download. Nothing it predictable yet.


So all 3 show a last indexing time of last night between 9:41pm and 10:46pm. Trying a restart on the S3 OLED just to see if that kicks it off and brings the S3 more inline with the Roamio (or at least have the guide match the System Information).

Scott


----------



## morac

For a data point, my Roamio Pro goes to the 21st. Last connection was yesterday at 1:52 PM EDT. I expect when it connects later today it will go to the 23rd. As I mentioned, sometimes the boxes don't update on weekends.


----------



## weaver

weaver said:


> My Roamio Pro data goes to the 21st. My Roamio Basic data goes to the 18th.The Basic is used for OTA.


I forced a connection on each, The Pro is still out to the 21st, and the Basic is now out to the 21st.


----------



## ledman

bglf83 said:


> Channel Lineup: DFW Over the Air Broadcast
> 
> MISSING Channel:
> - channel 12-1 should be KXIIDT CBS
> - channel 12-2 should be KXIIDT2 My27
> - channel 12-3 should be KXIIDT3 Fox


Did you submit a ticket to TiVO lineup team to resolve it? if relying on this link you may need to provide a zip code or actual city for them to fix it.


----------



## morac

morac said:


> For a data point, my Roamio Pro goes to the 21st. Last connection was yesterday at 1:52 PM EDT. I expect when it connects later today it will go to the 23rd. As I mentioned, sometimes the boxes don't update on weekends.


As expected my data now goes out to the 23rd. Box connected at 4:08 pm EDT and indexed at 4:17 pm.


----------



## tomhorsley

I'm just grateful my Roamio is now showing at least through the 19th so I can see that the Lucifer season premiere actually seems to appear in my todo list for my onepass correctly .


----------



## Mr Tony

weaver said:


> I forced a connection on each, The Pro is still out to the 21st, and the Basic is now out to the 21st.


Ditto on the 21st and I just did a force connection 1/2 hour ago


----------



## aaronwt

RoamioJeff said:


> It is likely that all TiVos are getting additional program data, just not all at the same time. Any given TiVo should most likely get additional data within 24 hours from any arbitrary point in time.
> 
> But with all the extra "attention" right now, it's like people watching pots boil. So they watch and watch. They connect and connect. And when they see a day or two less than what they think the schedule should go out to, anticipation grows.
> 
> Leave it alone. It will update.


Yes I've left all my TiVos(cable and OTA) alone to do their thing. Shows with new seasons are being scheduled as expected. New shows are being scheduled as expected. And existing shows are being scheduled and recorded as expected. I have not missed any recordings. And everything is getting scheduled like normal without needing to make any changes.

With everything Im reading I keep expecting there to be issues. But everytime I check the to do list or My Shows, everything is scheduled properly and is recording.


----------



## thyname

aaronwt said:


> Yes I've left all my TiVos(cable and OTA) alone to do their thing. Shows with new seasons are being scheduled as expected. New shows are being scheduled as expected. And existing shows are being scheduled and recorded as expected. I have not missed any recordings. And everything is getting scheduled like normal without needing to make any changes.
> 
> With everything Im reading I keep expecting there to be issues. But everytime I check the to do list or My Shows, everything is scheduled properly and is recording.


No! You can't be right. the skies are falling around here. Are you reading the forums?


----------



## jcthorne

aaronwt said:


> Yes I've left all my TiVos(cable and OTA) alone to do their thing. Shows with new seasons are being scheduled as expected. New shows are being scheduled as expected. And existing shows are being scheduled and recorded as expected. I have not missed any recordings. And everything is getting scheduled like normal without needing to make any changes.
> 
> With everything Im reading I keep expecting there to be issues. But everytime I check the to do list or My Shows, everything is scheduled properly and is recording.


I agree. While I had some hicups for one day during the transition and had to fix my channels list on each dvr, past that things have worked pretty much as expected.


----------



## HerronScott

aaronwt said:


> Yes I've left all my TiVos(cable and OTA) alone to do their thing. Shows with new seasons are being scheduled as expected. New shows are being scheduled as expected. And existing shows are being scheduled and recorded as expected. I have not missed any recordings. And everything is getting scheduled like normal without needing to make any changes.
> 
> With everything Im reading I keep expecting there to be issues. But everytime I check the to do list or My Shows, everything is scheduled properly and is recording.


So far I hadn't seen any issues either but I see that American Horror Story wants to record a lot of upcoming episodes and not just the one new episode due to no OAD and/or generic descriptions. We'll see if that gets fixed as the showing dates get closer.

Scott


----------



## FitzAusTex

I'm happy for those whose transition went smoothly (mine did, too), and I'm glad those who state everything is fine with their to-do list (mine is relatively good, too), and for many people, this will probably be the case. But things are far from fine. I compare the the difference between Gracenote and Rovi to the NFL and high school football. Sure, there's potential and future talent in HS, but not ready for the NFL yet.

It also reminds me of how Tivo manually watches those 20 networks for Skip Mode. I think someone (many) are having to manually massage the Rovi data. If the improvements we've seen the past 10 days aren't being automated (and hopefully they are), then I think many are going to be in for some hurt down the road. If Rovi didn't have these data points prior to tivo, where are they getting them now? Who's getting them, and who's going to continue to get them going forward? If tivo is receiving what all rovi users have been getting all along, it is surprising to me that rovi thought they had a good product.


----------



## JoeKustra

dlfl said:


> TiVo online guide goes to 9/23.


TiVo online guide now shows 9/24. So I figured I could use it to schedule 9/23 programs. I selected the guide 9/23 at 8pm and there is no content. So I have to question the ability to schedule programs online. Perhaps it's different on mobile devices. Both my Roamio boxes connected this morning and they are still on 9/23. I still have TBA for Late Show with Seth Meyers in HD. Different day, same stuff.


----------



## dlfl

RoamioJeff said:


> It is likely that all TiVos are getting additional program data, just not all at the same time. Any given TiVo should most likely get additional data within 24 hours from any arbitrary point in time.
> 
> But with all the extra "attention" right now, it's like people watching pots boil. So they watch and watch. They connect and connect. And when they see a day or two less than what they think the schedule should go out to, anticipation grows.
> 
> Leave it alone. It will update.


I am "leaving it alone" and that doesn't work:

My TiVo just finished a "successful" connection and my guide data still goes out only to 9/21 -- *9 days!*


----------



## markjrenna

9/21 for me. And it's missing data past 9/18.


----------



## mangochutney

Today TiVo have officially announced their new name: Windows Media Center. Thanks for joining us for the ride.


----------



## Tolo90

mangochutney said:


> Today TiVo have officially announced their new name: Windows Media Center. Thanks for joining us for the ride.


I went back to WMC! Its better than Rovi/Tivo! I use epg123 and Scheduals Direct, they have the gracenote guide data!


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> TiVo online guide now shows 9/24. So I figured I could use it to schedule 9/23 programs. I selected the guide 9/23 at 8pm and there is no content. So I have to question the ability to schedule programs online. Perhaps it's different on mobile devices. Both my Roamio boxes connected this morning and they are still on 9/23. I still have TBA for Late Show with Seth Meyers in HD. Different day, same stuff.


I have TV.com, TVGuide.com, and Zap2It opened in tabs and what I see is that TV.com goes out to the 21st. Both TVguide.com and Zap2It go out to the 24th.

Also TV.com and TVGuide .com have the same listing as our TiVo guide does for Bull. Zap2It has no description at all but does have the "new" label and S1E1.
I have my 1P set for New Only and it does not show in my ToDo list. If I change the 1P to Season 1 and New it does show up in my ToDo list. What is missing is the New label so with New Only it will not show up in the ToDo list.
I am wondering since the Gemstar data was built around TVGOS and that guide only had 8 days of complete data that once Tuesday the 20th gets inside the 8 days the information for Bull will update. 
It is obvious to me that TiVo has been modifying the data just like they did with Tribunes as that explains why CBSInteractive has two separate guides with Gemstar (Rovi) data. TV.com mirrors the lineups and guide listings that are on our TiVo.
Right now my guide data extends to the 23rd and has done that yesterday. Neither TiVo has extended that data with todays connection so my guides do not advance everyday. It looks like it is every other day for me. So Tomorrow I expect the guide to advance to the 25th which will match what the original TVGuide shows. Probably TV.com will advance to the 23rd.


----------



## Jed1

Tolo90 said:


> I went back to WMC! Its better than Rovi/Tivo! I use epg123 and Scheduals Direct, they have the gracenote guide data!


And back in February the creditors who are controlling Tribune, who owns Gracenote, have hung out the for sale sign. So how long do you think WMC will last. What would you do if Rovi (now Tivo) buys Gracenote or worse the creditors pull the lug on Gracenote altogether.
Gracenote has lost a lot of customers since Tribune was handed over to its creditors two years ago.


----------



## Tolo90

Jed1 said:


> And back in February the creditors who are controlling Tribune, who owns Gracenote, have hung out the for sale sign. So how long do you think WMC will last. What would you do if Rovi (now Tivo) buys Gracenote or worse the creditors pull the lug on Gracenote altogether.
> Gracenote has lost a lot of customers since Tribune was handed over to its creditors two years ago.


If Rovi buys Gracenote maybe we get good guide data back, Yeh!


----------



## Jed1

Tolo90 said:


> If Rovi buys Gracenote maybe we get good guide data back, Yeh!


No because TiVo is ran by Rovi management. Also the creditors has slashed a lot of jobs at Gracenote. Rovi will just gobble up Gracenote so it eliminates of what is left of FYI a chance of buying it.
Probably in a years time there will be only one guide provider left and that will be TiVo. Most of how guides works was developed and patented by Gemstar which is what Rovi bought. It was TiVo who modified Gracenote data to work with 1Ps and not Gracenote. I remember when you could set up recordings using Zap2It on your TiVo but when the creditors got Tribune all those features went away.
I figure in a few months time TiVo will have Rovi data modified and working like it did before and all this will be just a minor annoyance in the memory of TiVo owners minds.


----------



## JoeKustra

Jed1 said:


> I have TV.com, TVGuide.com, and Zap2It opened in tabs and what I see is that TV.com goes out to the 21st. Both TVguide.com and Zap2It go out to the 24th.


A few hours ago TiVo online added guide ability to 9/24 which meant 9/23 prime time was there. So I used it to create a 1P for MacGyver. It seemed to work. But because (I guess) my Roamio still only has a guide to midday on 9/23, and a forced connection at 9am had no data, when I checked my 1P was all channels and to include streaming. Now the original MacGyver is on Prime, so it might be confused. It also said not available. My next scheduled connection is 3:45 so I'll see what happens. My HD version of Late Night With Seth Meyers is still TBA on both boxes. I also did a To Do List & Guide rebuild: no effect.


----------



## FitzAusTex

Jed1 said:


> I figure in a few months time TiVo will have Rovi data modified and working like it did before and all this will be just a minor annoyance in the memory of TiVo owners minds.


I sure hope you're right about this.


----------



## Tolo90

Jed1 said:


> No because TiVo is ran by Rovi management. Also the creditors has slashed a lot of jobs at Gracenote. Rovi will just gobble up Gracenote so it eliminates of what is left of FYI a chance of buying it.
> Probably in a years time there will be only one guide provider left and that will be TiVo. Most of how guides works was developed and patented by Gemstar which is what Rovi bought. It was TiVo who modified Gracenote data to work with 1Ps and not Gracenote. I remember when you could set up recordings using Zap2It on your TiVo but when the creditors got Tribune all those features went away.
> I figure in a few months time TiVo will have Rovi data modified and working like it did before and all this will be just a minor annoyance in the memory of TiVo owners minds.


I loved my Tivo untill last week. My biggest gripe is that even after many posts to lineup page and a few chats, and their trouble shooting page, i get no indication as to what their direction is, or that they may indeed do what you say. After going thru the WMC change to Rovi, i don't have the same rosy outlook you have. I would think that they would like to retain us as Tivo subscribers. Their silence is irritating! If it was going to take months, why didn't they stay with Gracenote untill they had the bugs worked out. My thinking is that Rovi just didn't want to pay Gracenote their fees for that time.

Please Tivo, give us some hope! I know you read this forum.


----------



## dchesney

My guide is not updating for days --before that when it did update, it's giving me wrong information. 

I'm sick of Rovi-- please TiVo send help - we are loyal customers
Show us you care???


----------



## aaronwt

dlfl said:


> I am "leaving it alone" and that doesn't work:
> 
> My TiVo just finished a "successful" connection and my guide data still goes out only to 9/21 -- 9 days!


9 days or 12 days? Does it really matter that much? For me it doesn't. As long as things get recorded properly, that is what I'm concerned with. and so far everything is.

I had one TiVo go to the 21st and one went to the 23rd.


----------



## chrishicks

I wasn't quite sure where this issue I'm seeing should go so I just randomly picked this topic. If it's not the correct spot feel free to drop it to where it actually belongs.

Now for the issue. On various channels I'm actually missing full days of info and that time is being reported as a 24 hour blackout. I was going through my TDL Saturday night and I saw a bunch of recordings for the new season which start on the 19th. Now today I'm going through my list again and all of those shows are gone and they can't be found as upcoming so I pulled up the guide and started to scroll. That's when I noticed that I jumped 3 days in the guide in 3 clicks of the remote. My 9/19, 9/20 and 9/21 days for this example(FoxHD) are tagged as To Be Announced 3:00AM-2:00AM 24hr with Blackout in the info. On 9/22 the guide returns to "normal" with the exception of a bunch of TBA during Primetime shows(8-10PM). FoxSD has all the correct info although from now until the 25th. I've never seen this before which is why I thought I would ask to see if this is a normal function that I just somehow never saw prior.


----------



## JoeKustra

It's better to keep it light. So, how come you can't search for "To Be Announced"? Works on tvguide.com but not on tv.com. I noticed that there was a TBA at 2pm on NBC. It was a new episode of Steve Harvey, ironically just before Dr. Phil. This is getting so bad it's getting funny.


----------



## meingraham

I have a OnePass that records Formula one on any channel. It no longer records anything but the race (no practice session, no qualifying session). The sessions appear in the program guide, but the OnePass does not pick them up to record. I have to manually set them to record. I can't add a separate OnePass as the sessions are all Formula 1 so it thinks it's already part of the OnePass... but it actually doesn't record it!

TiVo Premiere
ZIPCode 29307
NBC suite of channels (NBC Sports, CNBC, NBC, etc.)


----------



## JoeKustra

RoamioJeff said:


> I have data to the 25th, from the overnight update. All data is present.
> 
> One thing that is being overlooked is that not all TiVos update at the same time. There can be 24 or more hours between when different TiVos have updated program data.
> 
> The best approach is to leave it alone and let it do its thing. Watching a pot will not make it boil any faster.


I left it alone. My guide just went to 9/25. I just had my entire listings for MSNBC changed to TBA, all next week CNBC says TBA, and Fox NFL Sunday is TBA. No affect to late night except I now have more TBA.

May I should take up knitting while I wait? 

edit: Just noticed that NBC late night is also TBA all week. That's 2.5 hours. ABC and TBS are not marked new and have no OAD.


----------



## dchesney

It's currently been "loading...." For three hours! 
As it does daily. 
And nothing changes....,


----------



## rainwater

The Tonight Show with Jimmy Fallon is showing generic data for the entire week this week. Of course the show is new this week and the recordings are not going to show any of the guests. I checked Gracenote and their guide data is correct of course.


----------



## msbragg

For Charter Spectrum in zip 37660.

182 should be WAPK/MeTV - showing WJHLDT2/ABC
712 should be WKPT/MyTV - showing WAPK/MeTV


----------



## JoeKustra

rainwater said:


> The Tonight Show with Jimmy Fallon is showing generic data for the entire week this week. Of course the show is new this week and the recordings are not going to show any of the guests. I checked Gracenote and their guide data is correct of course.


Check tvguide.com and you will see it is wrong also. Maybe some old Rovi people gave the new TiVo people some bad data to mess with them?


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> It's better to keep it light. So, how come you can't search for "To Be Announced"? Works on tvguide.com but not on tv.com. I noticed that there was a TBA at 2pm on NBC. It was a new episode of Steve Harvey, ironically just before Dr. Phil. This is getting so bad it's getting funny.


Just an update I didn't realize that my upstairs TiVo had a service connection at 2:09PM this afternoon as I thought that it had one earlier this morning so it now has guide data out to the 25th. My downstairs TiVo connected at 5:00AM this morning and has data out to the 23rd so I am right it seems every second day the guide will advance two days forward.

Bull still is not in my ToDo list as the data remained unchanged. I can get it in my ToDo list if I change from New only to Season 1 with New and Repeats or Everything. I am leaving it New Only to see if it will work. If it is not in my ToDo list on Monday I will change the 1P settings.


----------



## rainwater

JoeKustra said:


> Check tvguide.com and you will see it is wrong also. Maybe some old Rovi people gave the new TiVo people some bad data to mess with them?


Gracenote is correct though. Rovi data is bad everywhere it is used. Even The Daily Show is generic this week except for Wednesday.


----------



## dchesney

Jed1- 
Mine seems to doing a three hour + download and new info every two days or so. 
I'm up to guide data 2 weeks ahead- 
But not all info correct or complete.


----------



## JoeKustra

Jed1 said:


> Just an update I didn't realize that my upstairs TiVo had a service connection at 2:09PM this afternoon as I thought that it had one earlier this morning so it now has guide data out to the 25th. My downstairs TiVo connected at 5:00AM this morning and has data out to the 23rd so I am right it seems every second day the guide will advance two days forward.
> 
> Bull still is not in my ToDo list as the data remained unchanged. I can get it in my ToDo list if I change from New only to Season 1 with New and Repeats or Everything. I am leaving it New Only to see if it will work. If it is not in my ToDo list on Monday I will change the 1P settings.


Both of my boxes have the same problems. Connections at 9am were ok and did nothing. Scheduled connections at 14:30 and 15:45 really messed me up. Even TWC has TBA. I put a manual recording in for the TBA prime time. I hope it works, but I'm sure there will be no SM. At least TDS is good.


----------



## FitzAusTex

Is it a bad idea (or even possible to run guided setup when a connection is currently in progress? I changed my provider from Time Warner SD to Time Warner HD, and that was probably and bad idea for various reasons. Connection has been in progress for about 2 hours. I know I should probably just wait, but then I'll have a few more hours of waiting (I suspect) after I switch it back. Anyone know if it allows you to rerun setup if connection is in progress, and have first hand knowledge if it might jack my tivo up if I attempt it?


----------



## dchesney

Rainwater, 

My Rovi data is the same-,
Shows generic descriptions- 
And immaculate listings- 

Tivo- is there anything y'all can do here??


----------



## dchesney

Fitzaustex

Im in San Antonio and a TWC customer. 
I would wait and let it finish loading 

Then try guided set up again. 
I too switched my TWC SD to HD yesterday- 
It took several hours. 

Sorry!


----------



## JoeKustra

rainwater said:


> Gracenote is correct though. Rovi data is bad everywhere it is used. Even The Daily Show is generic this week except for Wednesday.


Weird. TDS and @midnight are the only late night shows correct on my boxes.


----------



## JohnBrowning

FWIW, in my view TiVo has completely botched this guide transition. This is the service that we all PAY for either monthly, annually, or lifetime. There is NO WAY that we, the subscribers, should be responsible for fixing their screw up. To the contrary, they should be crediting / refunding us all for not delivering the service we paid for.


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> Both of my boxes have the same problems. Connections at 9am were ok and did nothing. Scheduled connections at 14:30 and 15:45 really messed me up. Even TWC has TBA. I put a manual recording in for the TBA prime time. I hope it works, but I'm sure there will be no SM. At least TDS is good.


I see the same issues here with the TiVo upstairs. I checked TWC and it looks like it loses listings in the evening and then most listings are gone by the end of the week but then return for next week. I see the same thing with the late shows on NBC and CBS. I looks like JK is ok on ABC.


----------



## rainwater

If you create a OnePass for "Bull" on CBS, it will not record the premiere episode when set to record "New".


----------



## JoeKustra

rainwater said:


> If you create a OnePass for "Bull" on CBS, it will not record the premiere episode when set to record "New".


New & repeat is ok.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=543284


----------



## JoeKustra

Jed1 said:


> I see the same issues here with the TiVo upstairs. I checked TWC and it looks like it loses listings in the evening and then most listings are gone by the end of the week but then return for next week. I see the same thing with the late shows on NBC and CBS. I looks like JK is ok on ABC.


Jimmy is supposed to be flagged as new though. Conan is ok, but I don't watch it.


----------



## rainwater

CBS is showing "To Be Announced" today (9/12) from 8pm-10pm. Lovely. Nothing like missing primetime data for one of the biggest networks.


----------



## JoeKustra

rainwater said:


> CBS is showing "To Be Announced" today (9/12) from 8pm-10pm. Lovely. Nothing like missing primetime data for one of the biggest networks.


Now that's weird. Yesterday I set a recording for 8:30pm on CBS for a preview show of the new season. My To Do List shows it ok even though that time period is TBA like you posted.


----------



## dougdingle

rainwater said:


> If you create a OnePass for "Bull" on CBS, it will not record the premiere episode when set to record "New".


Funny, I was just gong to post on that exact thing.

The only way I could get the 1P to find it is to select "ALL" under recordings. "New" didn't work, and neither did "New and Reruns". Only "All" finally did.


----------



## BobCamp1

rainwater said:


> CBS is showing "To Be Announced" today (9/12) from 8pm-10pm. Lovely. Nothing like missing primetime data for one of the biggest networks.


My Tivo is fine. It must something about your local CBS affiliate or your cable lineup.


----------



## JoeKustra

BobCamp1 said:


> My Tivo is fine. It must something about your local CBS affiliate or your cable lineup.


When was your last guide update?


----------



## chrishicks

A few hours ago I had a scheduled recording for Mary + Jane on MTV tonight at 10:00. After a connection that recording is now gone and the MTV guide info shows as "MTV Programming" that runs from 3:40pm-9:00pm and then again from 10:00pm-12:05pm with Teen Mom in the middle. I'm seeing this same issue on VH1 too. Lots of VH1 Programming in multi hour chunks. As I mentioned earlier next week my local FoxHD channel is missing days and is showing as TBA in 24hr chunks. That is still the same as before. 

Of course my TDL is still packed with Lucha Underground, Cops and Catfish repeats and every single airing of AHS for the next two weeks despite being set as new only. This is just turning into one big headache.

I'm about to start duplicating my 1Passes over to my X1 because at least for the moment it's the more reliable DVR in my house which is something I never thought I'd say.


----------



## rainwater

BobCamp1 said:


> My Tivo is fine. It must something about your local CBS affiliate or your cable lineup.


If you force a connect now it will be TBA for you as well most likely. Mine was fine too until today's connection.


----------



## aaronwt

rainwater said:


> CBS is showing "To Be Announced" today (9/12) from 8pm-10pm. Lovely. Nothing like missing primetime data for one of the biggest networks.


I'm seeing the same thing here from CBS in the DC area on FiOS.
edit: and I see the same thing from ota


----------



## rainwater

chrishicks said:


> A few hours ago I had a scheduled recording for Mary + Jane on MTV tonight at 10:00. After a connection that recording is now gone and the MTV guide info shows as "MTV Programming" that runs from 3:40pm-9:00pm and then again from 10:00pm-12:05pm with Teen Mom in the middle. I'm seeing this same issue on VH1 too. Lots of VH1 Programming in multi hour chunks. As I mentioned earlier next week my local FoxHD channel is missing days and is showing as TBA in 24hr chunks. That is still the same as before.


Yes, today's guide update broke huge chunks of programming. Either TBA or weird names for huge time periods. I'm not sure how you go from having guide data, to removing it.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

A number of my channels are now displaying "To Be Announced" shows randomly littered throughout the lineup.

MSNBC is showing "To Be Announced" in entire 24-hour blocks for the next *week.*

Forced a service connection and this one is taking a while to process. Maybe it'll fix it.


----------



## rainwater

Thanks for the daily guide update TiVo! Here is what is currently showing TBA in the next few hours:

Escape TV
PBS
Oxygen
TLC
MSNBC
MTVHD
CNBC
Weather Channel
AXS TV
CBS


----------



## rainwater

BigJimOutlaw said:


> A number of my channels are now displaying "To Be Announced" shows randomly littered throughout the lineup.
> 
> MSNBC is showing "To Be Announced" in entire 24-hour blocks for the next *week.*
> 
> Forced a service connection and this one is taking a while to process. Maybe it'll fix it.


TiVo told me to do that and it did take a while. But it didn't fix it. Their next step is to run guided setup which will do nothing. TiVo said there is no issue on their end.


----------



## bglf83

ledman said:


> Did you submit a ticket to TiVO lineup team to resolve it? if relying on this link you may need to provide a zip code or actual city for them to fix it.


Submitted to the Tivo link as well.


----------



## MPSAN

My big issue is that a lot of shows do not show as new. Those that do, will record again as tivo now does not seem to know or care if it has already been recorded. This makes 1P a mess!


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom

I just noticed that any 1P setup previously for "Survivor" will NOT record "Survivor: Millenials vs Generation X" set to begin next week!

Historically the 1P for "Survivor" would record all various seasons of the show regardless of the series sub-name or season name. This does not seem to be the case with the ROVI guide data.

There might be other shows which are sub-named / season named so be sure to check your 1P's if you have any shows that follow in similar manner.


----------



## velouria28

rainwater said:


> TiVo told me to do that and it did take a while. But it didn't fix it. Their next step is to run guided setup which will do nothing. TiVo said there is no issue on their end.


No issue on their end my butt. I've lost data for MSNBC, FX and a bunch of other channels sometime in the last couple of hours.


----------



## MPSAN

I think Tivo now just has people answering the phone and saying they will forward our issues. I do believe that they are working on it but not sure IF all of this will ever be resolved! Especially 1P recording NEW show titles that go on again!


----------



## Space

BRiT wtfdotcom said:


> I just noticed that any 1P setup previously for "Survivor" will NOT record "Survivor: Millenials vs Generation X" set to begin next week!
> 
> Historically the 1P for "Survivor" would record all various seasons of the show regardless of the series sub-name or season name. This does not seem to be the case with the ROVI guide data.
> 
> There might be other shows which are sub-named / season named so be sure to check your 1P's if you have any shows that follow in similar manner.


Yes, this is how Rovi has been doing it (in WMC), you have to set up a new 1P for every season.

Another thing to look out for with this is that it currently has no poster graphic (on my WMC machine), which often means that the series ID used is incorrect. So keep an eye on it as the seriesID may change in the next or following weeks and you will have to recreate your 1P.

It could also mean that they just haven't put the poster in their database, but all the other new shows have it, so it's not as likely.

They are not consistent with this for other similar shows though, for instance "The Challenge" on MTV. This has a different series name every season ("The Challenge: Rivals", "The Challenge: Gauntlet", etc.) when the season starts, then about 1 or 2 episodes in, they decide, oh, let's make it the same series ID as last season, and they change it to "The Challenge (Real World/Road Rules)" and your old Series (WMC version of 1P) works again.

At least this is how it has been in the past (although last season I think they fixed it before the season started), we will see what the future holds...


----------



## dchesney

Rainwater-

Jimmy Fallon
Stephen Colbert
All say- TBA 
Come on Tivo- please help us!


----------



## rainwater

dchesney said:


> Jimmy Fallon
> Stephen Colbert
> All say- TBA
> Come on Tivo- please help us!


At this point there is nothing we can do. Calling TiVo about missing and wrong guide data will result in them telling you to run guided setup. I believe they are equipped to handle lineup reports. But the actual guide data they don't seem to be ready to fix yet.


----------



## rainwater

rainwater said:


> Escape TV
> PBS
> Oxygen
> TLC
> MSNBC
> MTVHD
> CNBC
> Weather Channel
> AXS TV
> CBS


I just wanted to add Bravo to the list of channels missing chunks of data now.


----------



## Space

I'm sorry guys, you seem to be having even worse problems than us WMC users had/have to suffer through, I hope it gets better. I am sure TiVo will compensate everyone for the lack of service, right?


----------



## CraigK

MSNBC was a little weird today, but it looks like it gets straightened out in time for Morning Joe.


----------



## rainwater

Looks like TiVo fixed the problem with generic data with the Tonight Show on NBC. The latest update just deleted the Tonight Show and Late Night show altogether and replaced it with To Be Announced. At this point, I expect all data to be deleted by the end of the week.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

CraigK said:


> MSNBC was a little weird today, but it looks like it gets straightened out in time for Morning Joe.


Look closely.  Next Monday the 19th. lol. Content has been wiped for the week. Those TBA blocks are 24 hours.

This failure is bigger than Tivo. TVGuide.com has wrong data too. It skips right over Colbert, thinking my local news goes for an hour and a half.


----------



## CraigK

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Look closely.  Next Monday the 19th. lol. Content has been wiped for the week. Those TBA blocks are 24 hours.
> 
> This failure is bigger than Tivo. TVGuide.com has wrong data too. It skips right over Colbert, thinking my local news goes for an hour and a half.


It's weirder than I'd thought.


----------



## osu1991

Losing patience with Tivo if it starts missing recordings as more new episodes are starting. Even with correct guide info and labeled as New in the guide. I just realized Fast N Loud didn't record tonight from my one pass. Next weeks episode with generic info is scheduled.  8 days since reporting guide errors to TiVo and still no info for H&I and Cox Oklahoma also Cox Oklahoma is mapped to the wrong channels.


----------



## morac

The Daily Show with Trevor Noah now has guest data. Unfortunately @Midnight with Chris Hardwick has changed into "Comedy Central Programming".

This is bad.


----------



## epstewart

It looks like the TBA showing up where real data used to be is dependent on what one's provider is and when the TiVo last connected. I don't see it with FiOS in Baltimore County MD. My data only goes up to 9/21 right now. My last connection was yesterday, Monday 9/12. This change-to-TBA dependency on provider and connection date/time shows the whole situation is distressingly (or hopefully) fluid over time. Things are changing fast, sometimes in the wrong direction. Is this any way to run an airline? You bet it isn't!


----------



## SOUTHDAYTONA DON

TIVO has the answer. Get their brand new BOLT + which goes on sale Thursday. Six tuners & 3TB storage. It will handle the mushrooming useless recordings.


----------



## morac

epstewart said:


> It looks like the TBA showing up where real data used to be is dependent on what one's provider is and when the TiVo last connected. I don't see it with FiOS in Baltimore County MD. My data only goes up to 9/21 right now. My last connection was yesterday, Monday 9/12. This change-to-TBA dependency on provider and connection date/time shows the whole situation is distressingly (or hopefully) fluid over time. Things are changing fast, sometimes in the wrong direction. Is this any way to run an airline? You bet it isn't!


I'm not seeing it on my boxes yet, but it does show up as such in the TiVo iOS app. That displays the latest server guide data (same as TiVo's web site). Whatever is on the server will get pushed to the box on the next connection.


----------



## mangochutney

Fantastic solution: record every channel 24/7. 650 tuners and a data farm is all you need. You just need to manually search for misnamed stuff and rest assured, your favourite TBA show will be in there somewhere.


----------



## epstewart

morac said:


> I'm not seeing it on my boxes yet, but it does show up as such in the TiVo iOS app. That displays the latest server guide data (same as TiVo's web site). Whatever is on the server will get pushed to the box on the next connection.


Hmmmmmm .... Yup, I'm seeing a great big TBA hole in the MSNBC data on my TiVo iOS app from Tu 9/13 thru Su 9/18, after which there is good data out to Su 9/25. Because the most recent guide data on the online server hasn't been shipped to my Bolt yet, but will probably be at the next connection, I still have good guide data for MSNBC on the Bolt for those now-empty dates in the iOS app. So this proves that the online data has deteriorated since the last time it was downloaded to my Bolt.

Is the online guide data generated in an automated way somehow, or do humans have to enter and maintain it?


----------



## morac

epstewart said:


> Hmmmmmm .... Yup, I'm seeing a great big TBA hole in the MSNBC data on my TiVo iOS app from Tu 9/13 thru Su 9/18, after which there is good data out to Su 9/25. Because the most recent guide data on the online server hasn't been shipped to my Bolt yet, but will probably be at the next connection, I still have good guide data for MSNBC on the Bolt for those now-empty dates in the iOS app. So this proves that the online data has deteriorated since the last time it was downloaded to my Bolt.
> 
> Is the online guide data generated in an automated way somehow, or do humans have to enter and maintain it?


I'm not sure how it works now. It used to come from Gracenote and I think TiVo tweaked it a bit automatically before pushing it out. With TiVo providing its own guide data now, who knows how it works.


----------



## Chuck_IV

This Rovi data is a mess. While I see the proper program title, MANY of the program descriptions are GENERIC. All the late night network talk shows shows show generic descriptions, so you can't tell who is on that night. An Axs TV concert show description shows "A featured Concert" instead of who is actually being shown.

This is stuff that is current day, not even days out. This needs to get fixed ASAP.

I want Gracenote back...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rainwater

Is TiVo going to acknowledge any of these issues? I feel like if they were involved with their users a little bit more, the reaction would not be so bad. But it has been nothing but silence.


----------



## thyname

This morning I did not see any TBAs in my two TiVos (Bolt with Verizon FIOS in N. Virginia, and Roamio OTA).

I did not check all the channels, just about 15 of them that I watch most.

Both my TiVo had a successful connection to TiVo service overnight.

Maybe this is provider - dependent?


----------



## BobCamp1

rainwater said:


> Is TiVo going to acknowledge any of these issues? I feel like if they were involved with their users a little bit more, the reaction would not be so bad. But it has been nothing but silence.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=542872

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=542949

https://support.tivo.com/

https://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/f...D=11290246&channelID=10&portalPageId=10432560

It hasn't been total silence. It also doesn't help that every thread that is started by somebody by Tivo gets overrun immediately with general comments about how bad the guide data is. (yes, I've been guilty of that and I'm now trying to limit my comments to the other three threads).

Plus I'm not sure what Tivo can say at this point. They probably don't know enough to make any statements about when things are getting fixed or even if they can be fixed. There are a wide variety of issues, and they are performing triage. Their first priority is to either trick Utah into seceding or fix it so their DVRs can actually tune channels. Not to mention the other 100 or so areas who also can't watch anything or are missing a lot of channels.

And they are simultaneously sending out code updates for 14-year-old products -- products which haven't received an update in several years. And many of them still using dial-up over VoIP. What could possibly go wrong?

And of course there's the whole merger thing, with employees not sure what they are supposed to be doing or if their job even exists anymore.

It turns out that when you paint yourself into a corner, then release something that wasn't ready, it becomes pretty chaotic.


----------



## epstewart

Chuck_IV said:


> This Rovi data is a mess. While I see the proper program title, MANY of the program descriptions are GENERIC. All the late night network talk shows shows show generic descriptions, so you can't tell who is on that night. An Axs TV concert show description shows "A featured Concert" instead of who is actually being shown.
> 
> This is stuff that is current day, not even days out. This needs to get fixed ASAP.
> 
> I want Gracenote back...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hear, hear! I think we all want Gracenote back. It wasn't broke, so why "fix" it? I know, I know ... it was a decision meant to save corporate expenses at TiVo, so there could be a higher profit potential. My opinion: it backfired. This is going to hurt TiVo sales.


----------



## BobCamp1

thyname said:


> This morning I did not see any TBAs in my two TiVos (Bolt with Verizon FIOS in N. Virginia, and Roamio OTA).
> 
> I did not check all the channels, just about 15 of them that I watch most.
> 
> Both my TiVo had a successful connection to TiVo service overnight.
> 
> Maybe this is provider - dependent?


It's restricted to certain channels I think.

It's weird, for those channels the SD duplicates don't have the same guide data as their HD counterparts.

Edit: ... and now the SD matches the HD. It looks like bad Tivo data, as TV.com and TV Guide are also wrong.


----------



## dlfl

BobCamp1 said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=542872
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=542949
> 
> https://support.tivo.com/
> 
> https://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/f...D=11290246&channelID=10&portalPageId=10432560
> 
> It hasn't been total silence. It also doesn't help that every thread that is started by somebody by Tivo gets overrun immediately with general comments about how bad the guide data is. (yes, I've been guilty of that and I'm now trying to limit my comments to the other three threads).
> 
> Plus I'm not sure what Tivo can say at this point. They probably don't know enough to make any statements about when things are getting fixed or even if they can be fixed. There are a wide variety of issues, and they are performing triage. Their first priority is to either trick Utah into seceding or fix it so their DVRs can actually tune channels. Not to mention the other 100 or so areas who also can't watch anything or are missing a lot of channels.
> 
> And they are simultaneously sending out code updates for 14-year-old products -- products which haven't received an update in several years. And many of them still using dial-up over VoIP. What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> And of course there's the whole merger thing, with employees not sure what they are supposed to be doing or if their job even exists anymore.
> 
> It turns out that when you paint yourself into a corner, then release something that wasn't ready, it becomes pretty chaotic.


These are (mostly) valid suppositions. (Many cannot be called facts of course, unless you have some insider connection to TiVo/Rovi).

But your comments in no way constitute an excuse for this chaos, in case that's what you intended. The four links you provided don't begin to satisfy. Very few people are going to go through hundreds of posts trying to get the overall picture.

What I would like to see is a simple sincere attempt at reasonable transparency by TiVo. For example, a prominent link on the support page you linked named "Current Status and Issues of Rovi guide data upgrade". This would link to a frank listing of things such as the "Utah issue" and a succinct list of other issues being worked and some indication of progress (to the degree possible). Assuming TiVo is properly managed, there are people who could update this item with just a few minutes work each day. Many of us who keep posting problem details here are just frustrated by the lack of such big picture information. We want to at least see acknowledgment of issues.


----------



## epstewart

thyname said:


> This morning I did not see any TBAs in my two TiVos (Bolt with Verizon FIOS in N. Virginia, and Roamio OTA).
> 
> I did not check all the channels, just about 15 of them that I watch most.
> 
> Both my TiVo had a successful connection to TiVo service overnight.
> 
> Maybe this is provider - dependent?


Provider dependency seems to be a possibility, but probably not the only joker in the deck. I've found that my TiVo app on iOS sees further into the guide-data future than my Bolt does, even though the Bolt has connected successfully in the last 24 hrs. In both cases, it's the same provider. So something is constraining how much of the current guide-data database, if any, actually gets downloaded to a TiVo box at each successful connection. That X factor may be provider-dependent, or it may just be that the company is throttling the process to keep from overloading its servers. Who can say?


----------



## epstewart

BobCamp1 said:


> It's restricted to certain channels I think.
> 
> It's weird, for those channels the SD duplicates don't have the same guide data as their HD counterparts.
> 
> Edit: ... and now the SD matches the HD. It looks like bad Tivo data, as TV.com and TV Guide are also wrong.


I'd like a clarification: is there a linkage between the Rovi guide data and TV.com and/or TV Guide?


----------



## dlfl

epstewart said:


> I'd like a clarification: is there a linkage between the Rovi guide data and TV.com and/or TV Guide?


And I'd like another clarification: What is the relationship between guide data and OnePass? There are definite inconsistencies.


----------



## rainwater

BobCamp1 said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=542872
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=542949
> 
> https://support.tivo.com/
> 
> https://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/f...D=11290246&channelID=10&portalPageId=10432560
> 
> It hasn't been total silence.


It has mostly been silence actually. TiVo Sarah posting in a thread 9 days ago doesn't give me any hope. How does TiVo not have any type of public information that they are acknowledging the issue and some type of status? At this point there are a bunch of shows that can't even be recorded anymore due to huge blocks of missing data (not even talking about people with no available lineup). Is TiVo aware of this issue? I tried contacting them and got no where. They seem like they have no control over guide data and are just sitting back on their hands. Maybe they aren't, but that is what support is basically saying.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom

epstewart said:


> I'd like a clarification: is there a linkage between the Rovi guide data and TV.com and/or TV Guide?


They both use Rovi Guide data. The tv.com site seems to get updates earlier than TVGuide.


----------



## BobCamp1

dlfl said:


> But your comments in no way constitute an excuse for this chaos, in case that's what you intended. The four links you provided don't begin to satisfy. Very few people are going to go through hundreds of posts trying to get the overall picture.


It's no excuse, I even said they painted themselves into a corner.

I don't know what you want them to say. "We're working on it." ? There's no ETA for most of it. And what if they said it won't all be fixed until next year? Or maybe some of it will never be fixed? There's no way Tivo is going to make a statement that could potentially jeopardize their stock price.

They'll probably limit their statements to announcements indicating that in a few days problem x will be fixed. They won't do it for the market lineups because they're too numerous and not a lot of people are impacted within each market.

If someone doesn't want to read all these posts, the guide transition can be summarized by the phrase "hot mess."


----------



## rainwater

BobCamp1 said:


> It's no excuse, I even said they painted themselves into a corner.
> 
> I don't know what you want them to say. "We're working on it." ? "


At this point, I just wish they would say "We are aware of it." When contacting support for the huge chunks of missing guide data, you are told the problem is you need to run guided setup. And if there is a problem with the guide after that, all you can do is report it on the online form since they have no control over the guide data. At least that is the company line. To me, ignoring all the complaints and pushing them off to the user and/or Rovi is not the best way to handle this.


----------



## sbillard

Today I checked the 1P I had created for "MacGyver" and found it "linked" to an old series showing on CLOO. In the guide on September 23 at 8pm CBS is the new MacGyver series but that does not show up if one searches for MacGyver. (Creating a 1P from the guide at least works correctly--yeah!)

I would report this to TiVo directly but apparently all one can report are missing channels or incorrect guide data, not failures to find shows that are present.


----------



## BobCamp1

rainwater said:


> At this point, I just wish they would say "We are aware of it." When contacting support for the huge chunks of missing guide data, you are told the problem is you need to run guided setup. And if there is a problem with the guide after that, all you can do is report it on the online form since they have no control over the guide data. At least that is the company line. To me, ignoring all the complaints and pushing them off to the user and/or Rovi is not the best way to handle this.


And yet, that's exactly what I would advise. If you've got huge chunks of guide data missing, all you can do is re-run guided setup. And if the problem is on Tivo's end, file a report. It's not like they're going to send you the source code or direct access to the guide data so you can fix it yourself.

The CSR could recommend a manual recording if you can at least tune to the channel. But they're not going to say that all your OnePasses and Wishlists should be replaced with manual recordings, or that you should just go rent your cable provider's DVR for a few months, because that would make Tivo look bad.

I'm pretty sure, due to the hundreds of people calling them on a daily basis, that they are aware of the issues.


----------



## slowbiscuit

BobCamp1 said:


> If someone doesn't want to read all these posts, the guide transition can be summarized by the phrase "hot mess."


The difference here is that we're all paying for it. Either with lifetime service or with monthly, we're now getting much worse than what we paid for before.

All of the other complaints about missing features and bugs could be rationalized away by Tivo, but this one issue cannot. They have to get this fixed soon or they will see big problems with their paying userbase.


----------



## epstewart

rainwater said:


> At this point, I just wish they would say "We are aware of it." When contacting support for the huge chunks of missing guide data, you are told the problem is you need to run guided setup. And if there is a problem with the guide after that, all you can do is report it on the online form since they have no control over the guide data. At least that is the company line. To me, ignoring all the complaints and pushing them off to the user and/or Rovi is not the best way to handle this.


Agreed, but isn't there just one company now, with Rovi subsumed within TiVo, Inc.?


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom

The likely still have multiple office locations and personnel hasnt moved, so likely still disparate internal departments.


----------



## epstewart

BRiT wtfdotcom said:


> The likely still have multiple office locations and personnel hasnt moved, so likely still disparate internal departments.


Yeah, I see your point! The right hand doesn't necessarily know what the left hand is doing ...


----------



## aaronwt

sbillard said:


> Today I checked the 1P I had created for "MacGyver" and found it "linked" to an old series showing on CLOO. In the guide on September 23 at 8pm CBS is the new MacGyver series but that does not show up if one searches for MacGyver. (Creating a 1P from the guide at least works correctly--yeah!)
> 
> I would report this to TiVo directly but apparently all one can report are missing channels or incorrect guide data, not failures to find shows that are present.


So far Macgyver is showing up fine for me. I only show one recording scheduled for it. On 9/23 on CBS.

I keep checking my To Do List every day expecting issues. But every time I look, things are scheduled as they should be.


----------



## BobCamp1

slowbiscuit said:


> The difference here is that we're all paying for it. Either with lifetime service or with monthly, we're now getting much worse than what we paid for before.
> 
> All of the other complaints about missing features and bugs could be rationalized away by Tivo, but this one issue cannot. They have to get this fixed soon or they will see big problems with their paying userbase.


That's an empty threat. Lifetime people have already paid -- Tivo already has their money. Month-to-month DVRs aren't worth much on eBay. And people in this forum would cancel and switch to the cable company's DVR? Or would they switch to Dish or DirecTV? Can they even switch providers? Maybe switch to a 3 tuner HD HomeRun Prime? SiliconDust or bust?

After people are chided for mentioning "class action lawsuit," would people in this forum sue Tivo for bad guide data? Wouldn't that cause Tivo to just declare it will no longer attempt to fix the service or stop it altogether? After all, as an S1 owner I was told my DVR was old and that Tivo got to decide when its lifetime ended.

So I'm not sure what customers can really do. Tivo seems to be trying to fix things, but they're overwhelmed. It may take a long time. How long is everyone willing to wait?

Edit: I just remembered that in one of their quarterly reports, they talked about the impact that guide data has. Apparently they have contractual obligations riding on this. So maybe one of those big clients (like the NFL) could poke Tivo to fix things faster.


----------



## dlfl

BobCamp1 said:


> It's no excuse, I even said they painted themselves into a corner.
> 
> I don't know what you want them to say. "We're working on it." ? There's no ETA for most of it. And what if they said it won't all be fixed until next year? Or maybe some of it will never be fixed? There's no way Tivo is going to make a statement that could potentially jeopardize their stock price.
> 
> They'll probably limit their statements to announcements indicating that in a few days problem x will be fixed. They won't do it for the market lineups because they're too numerous and not a lot of people are impacted within each market.
> 
> If someone doesn't want to read all these posts, the guide transition can be summarized by the phrase "hot mess."


Yes, at a minimum, I would like them to say they're working on it -- 'it' being specific issues that are mentioned here many times. As previously stated in the part of my post you seem to have ignored, I would like them to set up a prominent link on their support site where they list the issues being worked.


rainwater said:


> At this point, I just wish they would say "We are aware of it." When contacting support for the huge chunks of missing guide data, you are told the problem is you need to run guided setup. And if there is a problem with the guide after that, all you can do is report it on the online form since they have no control over the guide data. At least that is the company line. To me, ignoring all the complaints and pushing them off to the user and/or Rovi is not the best way to handle this.


Yes, just say "we are aware of it" and make it known in a prominent, easy to find place. That would eliminate a myriad of posts here and you would at least know they acknowledge your problem exists.

Regarding some of the other topics such as the effect on TiVo (Rovi) future business prospects and possible class-action law suits, it's too early to be worrying about such things. But if the problems aren't smoothed out almost totally within a few months .... well these could be serious topics in my opinion.


----------



## JoeKustra

I could be wrong, but it does seem that this process was implemented by people who didn't know the Rovi guide, didn't know TiVo guide, and never used a TiVo as 99% of the rest of us have. I wonder if those boxes used by MSO providers are enjoying this? There was y2k fears, then chaos with analog to digital conversion, now we can add Rovi buying TiVo to the list of screw-ups in our digital world.

But at least our boxes aren't exploding.


----------



## elprice7345

I'm seeing huge sections of my guide that say TBA for next week:
* NBC is TBA for 9/19-23
* ABC is TBA for 9/20-23

TiVo online shows the same thing.

tvguide.com doesn't even show ABC or NBC

zap2it.com shows the guide correctly.

Is anyone else seeing this or is it an issue with me and/or my area?


----------



## mangochutney

The absolute problem is at source where the metadata is being produced and compiled. Drastic changes are required. Rules need to be followed globally. More memos than you can shake a stick at.


----------



## Space

elprice7345 said:


> I'm seeing huge sections of my guide that say TBA for next week:
> * NBC is TBA for 9/19-23
> * ABC is TBA for 9/20-23
> 
> TiVo online shows the same thing.
> 
> tvguide.com doesn't even show ABC or NBC
> 
> zap2it.com shows the guide correctly.
> 
> Is anyone else seeing this or is it an issue with me and/or my area?


When I look at my cable lineup on tvguide.com, it has normal programming for NBC and ABC on those dates, so it looks like it may be an issue with your local stations (in other words a problem with Rovi having the data for your stations).


----------



## BobCamp1

dlfl said:


> Yes, at a minimum, I would like them to say they're working on it -- 'it' being specific issues that are mentioned here many times. As previously stated in the part of my post you seem to have ignored, I would like them to set up a prominent link on their support site where they list the issues being worked.


Then everyone would ask when exactly each task would be completed, or whine that their specific problem isn't listed or isn't being addressed fast enough. Or complain that a completion date came and went and the issue is still not addressed. Or that the issue was only partially fixed.

It turns out you can never please anybody anytime. And giving a list and failing to deliver is giving ammunition for a future lawsuit -- it's evidence of other broken promises.

I've been in situations like this in other companies, and we only told a few of our biggest clients what the upcoming fixes would be. And only if we had an NDA with them. We never disclosed what we were working on until after it had been fixed and tested. It's just the nature of the beast.


----------



## rainwater

BobCamp1 said:


> Then everyone would ask when exactly each task would be completed, or whine that their specific problem isn't listed or isn't being addressed fast enough. Or complain that a completion date came and went and the issue is still not addressed. Or that the issue was only partially fixed.


Sure. But it would also reduce support by a million times if they acknowledged issues instead of people reporting the same issues hundreds if not thousands of times. Just try calling TiVo Support right now. They are never going to reduce their support nightmare if they don't actually communicate with their customers.


----------



## BobCamp1

rainwater said:


> Sure. But it would also reduce support by a million times if they acknowledged issues instead of people reporting the same issues hundreds if not thousands of times. Just try calling TiVo Support right now. They are never going to reduce their support nightmare if they don't actually communicate with their customers.


They'll still have the support nightmare, because of all of those issues I described above. Only the questions being asked will change. It will still be the same number of questions.

Plus no matter where you put that list, it'll never be prominent enough. You'll be lucky if a quarter of the people stumble onto it.


----------



## rainwater

BobCamp1 said:


> They'll still have the support nightmare, because of all of those issues I described above. Only the questions being asked will change. It will still be the same number of questions.
> 
> Plus no matter where you put that list, it'll never be prominent enough. You'll be lucky if a quarter of the people stumble onto it.


I'll never buy that complete silence to this problem is the best solution. No one is asking TiVo to list every single wrong channel and missing data. But ignoring customers completely isn't helping this transition at all.


----------



## richsadams

No improvements since posting lineup issues earlier and it's going on two weeks since reporting at least 8 incorrect channels using TiVo's official Lineup problem page.

Like others here, we're seeing numerous shows and full channels now displaying "To Be Announced". Some channels are recording 24/7 - but not keeping anything.

Conflicts abound and One Pass recordings are being missed completely. We're busy trying to create manual recordings, but even those can't be created or are failing to get the right show due to conflicts with other One Passes.

Forced connections result in no improvements. The last one that succeeded was last night. Repeatedly tried to connect today and all are failing during download even though TiVo's Network Connection shows no problems, zero bad packets, etc.

My heart goes out to legacy TiVo employees. Having endured several corporate mergers and one giant acquisition, I understand that they must be appalled at what's taking place. On its very first outing the new owner's abject failure with what's supposed to be their strong-suit; something that's supposedly in their very own wheelhouse must be incredibly frustrating to folks that have a history of making TiVo a great company before the takeover.

It's beyond shocking that we're experiencing almost all of the issues listed on TiVo's Customer Support Portal.

Even after 15 years of TiVo loyalty, I have to admit that if my boxes were not lifetime I would have bailed already.

We'll see how this goes, but it doesn't look like we'll be investing even one more penny into TiVo going forward unless things get cleared up very soon. And that's terribly sad.


----------



## Scott9mm

Well, this Rovi merger/buyout/whatever has been a giant step backwards. The TiVo guide was the main reason for buying these boxes. Unless the Rovi guide gets much better fast there won't be much reason for keeping them.


----------



## wilsonp

Channel Lineup: Comcast Danville VA 24541

MISLABELED Channels:
- Channel 814 is WGNAMERHD when it should be Bloomberg HD
- Channel 266 is WBRADT3 when it should be WBRAW
- Channel 264 is WBRA when it should be BRPTV (SWVA PTV)


No Listings:
- Channel 162 is ELREY has no listings
- Channel 264 is WBRA has no listings
- Channel 305 is HBOC-E has no listings


----------



## richsadams

Quick follow-up to my earlier post.

Forced another connection this evening and was tentatively pleased to see the download complete this time (after four failed attempts earlier) and that loading took about 45 minutes indicating some serious data was coming our way.

The (mostly) good news is that TiVo resolved the east vs pacific channel lineup issue for the dozen or so channels that were out of whack after the big guide update.

A number of channels still have TBA in their listings but this latest update will resolve a number of our One Pass challenges.

It did take a while to get this far (a couple of weeks) and it's not fixed completely, but Thanks TiVo! Hope you get to everyone else's guide issues sorted out ASAP.


----------



## epstewart

After my Bolt connected early yesterday afternoon, my listings (FiOS of Baltimore County MD) jumped from ending at 9/21 to ending at 9/26. I now see a smattering of To Be Announceds where none should be, but not the vast array of TBAs that I saw in my TiVo iOS app yesterday morning (but not on my Bolt, whose guide data was not up to date). At this point, the iOS app and the Bolt seem to have the exact same data, including the smattering of TBAs.

So I have to conclude that many of the TBAs I saw in the iOS app yesterday morning got filled in with good data sometime yesterday. That data has now been updated to my Bolt.

So "they" (whoever "they" may be) seem to be "working on the problems." "They" dug themselves a hole, and now "they" seem to be (slowly) digging "themselves" (us) out of it ...


----------



## FitzAusTex

These TBAs and xx Network Programming are such an enormous problem, they will get fixed as promptly as Tivo humanly can. 

I'm much more concerned with so many sports and other programs having no Original Air Date. I generally hate the new verbose descriptions, but without OAD, I'm struggling to know what to spontaneously add to my to-do, and I'm sure my Roamio is struggling to know what to add (or isn't adding, or is over-adding).


----------



## BobCamp1

rainwater said:


> I'll never buy that complete silence to this problem is the best solution. No one is asking TiVo to list every single wrong channel and missing data. But ignoring customers completely isn't helping this transition at all.


Actually, quite a few people are asking for that. But that's the problem! If somebody's specific problem or channel lineup isn't on the list, they will still feel totally ignored but will cancel immediately instead of waiting.

On the other hand, even if you only list some of the problems, Gracenote will use that list of deficiencies to lure existing Tivo guide data customers away.

Plus, this list is in a constant state of flux. If they break something while fixing something else, that new bug won't be on the list. The new bug may be worse than the old bug (see "TBA" problems that starting cropping up yesterday). And people will demand an updated list showing when THAT bug will be fixed.

If you call Tivo, the CSRs will tell you there are a lot of issues. You feel ignored because either your issue isn't being addressed in a timely manner, or because they're not communicating in a way you prefer. That's OK, but I'd rather the engineers spend time fixing the issues than having several meetings on what to put on the list.


----------



## dlfl

BobCamp1 said:


> Actually, quite a few people are asking for that. But that's the problem! If somebody's specific problem or channel lineup isn't on the list, they will still feel totally ignored but will cancel immediately instead of waiting.
> 
> On the other hand, even if you only list some of the problems, Gracenote will use that list of deficiencies to lure existing Tivo guide data customers away.
> 
> If you call Tivo, the CSRs will tell you there are a lot of issues. You feel ignored because either your issue isn't being addressed in a timely manner, or because they're not communicating in a way you prefer. That's OK, but I'd rather the engineers spend time fixing the issues than having several meetings on what to put on the list.


You seem bound and determined to defend TiVo by saying that there is *nothing better* they could do to provide some transparency to their handling of these problems. You assume the worst possible implementation, and consequences, of my suggestion to provide a prominent button linking to a list of issues being worked.

1. The issue list doesn't have to go to an extremely detailed level such as "no guide data for channel ## in region XX". Such issues can be categorized and summarized without having to create 100's of detail items. Here is an example of one item I would like to see listed: "Episodes appear in the Guide marked as 'new' but are not scheduled for recording by a OnePass set for new episodes only".

2. Maintaining the list should not eat up hours of meeting time taking technical people off their essential work. Knowing what issues exist and prioritizing them is an essential management function. They can handle the list in a few minutes each day. If this isn't true it is a major deficiency of the management team for which there is no defense.

3. *Of course *you can't please all the people all the time. But, properly done, the prominent issue list would result in less overall dissatisfaction and many fewer posts. For some reason you refuse to believe that.

4. That more transparency might hurt Rovi's competitive position is a ridiculous excuse for less transparency. And I doubt it is even true.


----------



## BobCamp1

dlfl said:


> You seem bound and determined to defend TiVo by saying that there is *nothing better* they could do to provide some transparency to their handling of these problems. You assume the worst possible implementation, and consequences, of my suggestion to provide a prominent button linking to a list of issues being worked.
> 
> 1. The issue list doesn't have to go to an extremely detailed level such as "no guide data for channel ## in region XX". Such issues can be categorized and summarized without having to create 100's of detail items. Here is an example of one item I would like to see listed: "Episodes appear in the Guide marked as 'new' but are not scheduled for recording by a OnePass set for new episodes only".
> 
> 2. Maintaining the list should not eat up hours of meeting time taking technical people off their essential work. Knowing what issues exist and prioritizing them is an essential management function. They can handle the list in a few minutes each day. If this isn't true it is a major deficiency of the management team for which there is no defense.
> 
> 3. *Of course *you can't please all the people all the time. But, properly done, the prominent issue list would result in less overall dissatisfaction and many fewer posts. For some reason you refuse to believe that.
> 
> 4. That more transparency might hurt Rovi's competitive position is a ridiculous excuse for less transparency. And I doubt it is even true.


1. From my experience, it most certainly does have to be detailed. People are only concerned with their product, and want to know if their specific issue will be fixed. Most people aren't logical.
2. From my experience, it most certainly does take a lot of time. Typically about 20%. Plus the list put together by engineering never matches the one that is published, either due to poor communication or intentional removal of certain items. Nobody will confess to altering the list, either.
3. From my experience, in your customers' eyes the list will never be properly done or good enough. It tends to generate even more complaints.
4. From marketing's perspective, it most certainly does. In the meeting they are the ones who are most vocally against the entire concept.

This isn't worst case, it's Murphy's law. It happens a lot.

Now the only exception to this is if the bug is catastrophic and wide spread or is safety related.

But even then, when iOS 10 bricked a good chunk of devices yesterday, only after the issue was fixed did Apple release a statement by saying, "We experienced a brief issue with the software update process, affecting a small number of users during the first hour of availability. The problem was quickly resolved and we apologize to those customers." They neither posted an announcement on their web page nor took down iOS 10 while this was being investigated.

Samsung Note 7 phones were recalled only AFTER over 30 phones had already exploded. And the recall already had an action plan on what to do with the phones, along with statements from several key Samsung people (from their lawyers) apologizing for the problem. That took some time.

It goes to reputation. If you release a list of problems with your product, the press will always keep bringing them up even after the issues have been resolved. Just ask Hillary.


----------



## rainwater

BobCamp1 said:


> If you call Tivo, the CSRs will tell you there are a lot of issues. You feel ignored because either your issue isn't being addressed in a timely manner, or because they're not communicating in a way you prefer. That's OK, but I'd rather the engineers spend time fixing the issues than having several meetings on what to put on the list.


Except the TiVo CSRs are giving out wrong information (possibly just to get you to hang up and waste 3 hours of your life running guided setup). This wrong information leads to more calls and more confusion by the TiVo CSRs. There is no way at this point that calls to TiVo are beneficial to anyone involved (TiVo or the customer). By giving out wrong information, it is only causing TiVo to not even have a chance to get proper issue reports to the correct people.


----------



## Jed1

rainwater said:


> Except the TiVo CSRs are giving out wrong information (possibly just to get you to hang up and waste 3 hours of your life running guided setup). This wrong information leads to more calls and more confusion by the TiVo CSRs. There is no way at this point that calls to TiVo are beneficial to anyone involved (TiVo or the customer). By giving out wrong information, it is only causing TiVo to not even have a chance to get proper issue reports to the correct people.


You have to remember that TiVo Support is in Colorado and really has no contact with TiVo engineering in California. If they receive a bunch of complaints that are related then someone will forward that to TiVo engineering in California and then support will then say they are working on the issue but there is no ETA to the fix. As for the guide data that is located in Radnor, PA and has been there since the 1990s.
So when you call support they have no idea about the guide data and have no way of fixing it so that is forwarded to TiVo in California and then it is probably forwarded to Radnor, PA.


----------



## rainwater

Jed1 said:


> You have to remember that TiVo Support is in Colorado and really has no contact with TiVo engineering in California. If they receive a bunch of complaints that are related then someone will forward that to TiVo engineering in California and then support will then say they are working on the issue but there is no ETA to the fix. As for the guide data that is located in Radnor, PA and has been there since the 1990s.
> So when you call support they have no idea about the guide data and have no way of fixing it so that is forwarded to TiVo in California and then it is probably forwarded to Radnor, PA.


Yes, but my point is, there is no way they are forwarding complaints as of now. There are just too many. When you call, they say there are a bunch of issues and re-run guided setup (knowing full well it will not fix anything especially if support doesn't tell them the trick to switch lineups during guided setup).


----------



## elprice7345

elprice7345 said:


> I'm seeing huge sections of my guide that say TBA for next week:
> * NBC is TBA for 9/19-23
> * ABC is TBA for 9/20-23
> 
> TiVo online shows the same thing.
> 
> tvguide.com doesn't even show ABC or NBC
> 
> zap2it.com shows the guide correctly.
> 
> Is anyone else seeing this or is it an issue with me and/or my area?


FWIW - I contacted @TiVoSupport via twitter about my specific issue and they replied: "we are in the process of fixing this. Can you let us know if it persists in 24 hours?"


----------



## HarperVision

BobCamp1 said:


> ...........
> 
> It goes to reputation. If you release a list of problems with your product, the press will always keep bringing them up even after the issues have been resolved. Just ask Hillary.


Dude, don't even go there! "Resolved"???.......


----------



## NorthAlabama

i'm considering creating a wishlist for "to be announced"...


----------



## keenanSR

Just did a very long connection and load time and my issues appear to be resolved, not seeing any TBAs with just a brief look around. Missing shows have shown back up and show as scheduled to record. Hopefully they've fixed at least some of the problems if not all.


----------



## thyname

Yeah!!! the "tba" is being fixed!

Now, what's next to start complaining about?


----------



## mangochutney

^the time it takes for this fix to screw up.


----------



## mangochutney

How about the quality of data in general.


----------



## TonyD79

Jed1 said:


> You have to remember that TiVo Support is in Colorado and really has no contact with TiVo engineering in California. If they receive a bunch of complaints that are related then someone will forward that to TiVo engineering in California and then support will then say they are working on the issue but there is no ETA to the fix. As for the guide data that is located in Radnor, PA and has been there since the 1990s.
> So when you call support they have no idea about the guide data and have no way of fixing it so that is forwarded to TiVo in California and then it is probably forwarded to Radnor, PA.


You know, if there was just a way to communicate across geography. Maybe someone can invent devices that can do that.


----------



## NorthAlabama

thyname said:


> Now, what's next to start complaining about?


yes, since this is a serious issue impacting daily basic functionality of tivo nationwide, there are complaints.

is someone forcing you to read this thread against your will?


----------



## Nickipedia

TonyD79 said:


> You know, if there was just a way to communicate across geography. Maybe someone can invent devices that can do that.


----------



## rainwater

thyname said:


> Yeah!!! the "tba" is being fixed!
> 
> Now, what's next to start complaining about?


I still have over 60 hours of tba. I think people might want to do an actual search for to be announce before getting to excited. Also, let me know when there are OADs being added. Rovi added 3 days of data for the Tonight Show. Yay! Look further and you will see all airings are missing OADs and next week is just generic data.


----------



## thyname

NorthAlabama said:


> yes, since this is a serious issue impacting daily basic functionality of tivo nationwide, there are complaints.
> 
> is someone forcing you to read this thread against your will?


Sorry, but I could not help it.

I am just amazed with the intensity of posting on this subject. Along with the anger and despair from people. Being stuck all day playing with TiVo guide, forcing connection multiple times a day, coming back and posting here constantly over and over every day does not help the issue. It is like watching the grass grow.

Maybe I am saying this because the impact on my TiVos was minimal, and only on the guide, as none of my shows on 1Ps had any issues being recorded. Maybe I would have behaved differently if the impact to me would be worse. I don't know...

But you are right - nobody is forcing me to read these (numerous) threads.


----------



## blm

thyname said:


> the impact on my TiVos was minimal, and only on the guide, as none of my shows on 1Ps had any issues being recorded.


Then you were lucky. A number of shows I would have recorded last night didn't record, so I have to go find them on BitTorrent (hypothetically of course...), and until a bit ago, about half the shows I wanted to record tonight weren't going to be. Don't assume because the issue had minimal affect on you that it had minimal affect on everyone.

Luckily it looks like they've fixed (or are fixing) the problem, as my To Do List is now back to showing everything and I don't see any TBAs (I'm on Comcast in the Seattle area).

Brian


----------



## NorthAlabama

thyname said:


> ...the impact on my TiVos was minimal, and only on the guide, as none of my shows on 1Ps had any issues being recorded...


your experience is the same as mine for the first two weeks, then, all of a sudden, half my to do list disappeared, along with guide data for a handful of my favorite shows and channels.


----------



## dlfl

Nickipedia said:


>


Love that retro design! What are the rates and how do they vary with length of the cord?


----------



## TonyD79

NorthAlabama said:


> your experience is the same as mine for the first two weeks, then, all of a sudden, half my to do list disappeared, along with guide data for a handful of my favorite shows and channels.


Mine was pretty good. The only show I had an issue with was Idiotest.

I don't use wishlists to record except in very specific instances and I don't record a bunch of sports. If I watch a game, I watch it pretty much live and if I don't, there are usually ways to watch it otherwise (MLB.tv, ESPN.com, BTN2Go, etc).

The TBA thing is nasty. There is no rhyme or reason that can be seen easily. With the changeover, I am missing data for a PBS subchannel and they have the local feeds for SNY and YES when they should be national, but otherwise, things were pretty good.

With the TBA bug, you could see whole channels wiping out. It only affected one unimportant recording, but my Bolt dutifully found the next airing and scheduled it (if it really exists).

The only "chat" show I record is the Daily Show and the data has been rock solid but the TBA bug bites seemingly randomly and seems to come and go with new data loads.

This one is something to complain a lot about. If you have issues and the baseline is steady, you can be specific and work through them. But the TBA bug has been all over the place and much harder to work through either as a customer or in conjunction with Tivo.


----------



## dlfl

BobCamp1 said:


> ......
> It goes to reputation. If you release a list of problems with your product, the press will always keep bringing them up even after the issues have been resolved. ...........


In general I see this point. But in this specific case we're talking about a host of presumably temporary problems associated with a transition period. Not sure exactly what press you're referring to but they are as likely to already know of these problems from this forum and the FAQ list on TiVo.com as from a list linked from TiVo support. The list would prevent a lot of redundant posting here, and painful generally wasted support calls, by assuring owners that their type of problem is acknowledged and being addressed.

The Samsung "exploding" battery case is a good example: Orders are still pouring in in spite of as much bad publicity as could possibly be.


----------



## TonyD79

It is always better policy to tell customers there is a problem and you are working on it. But a lot of companies (Tivo included) don't communicate these things to there first line of support or decide to just fake it out.

To their defense, a lot of the early issues were fixed by rerunning setup but that was for bad OTA lineups mostly. The TBA thing is a different critter and they should have an alert system to notify the front line. But, since Tivo has not really encountered problems like this before, they probably never put one in place.


----------



## FitzAusTex

I'd rather have perfect data (yeah, right), but if we're gonna have problems, better to have a royal fuster cluck, as it has to get fixed. I believed this TBA would get fixed. 

As for adding OADs to sports and other less high profile shows, I'm not certain we'll see it (I watch obscure, often British, stuff).


----------



## rainwater

FitzAusTex said:


> I'd rather have perfect data (yeah, right), but if we're gonna have problems, better to have a royal fuster cluck, as it has to get fixed. I believed this TBA would get fixed.
> 
> As for adding OADs to sports and other less high profile shows, I'm not certain we'll see it (I watch obscure, often British, stuff).


The problem with sports is not just OADs. It is that repeats are not linked to the original airing in the metadata.


----------



## CCourtney

dougdingle said:


> Funny, I was just gong to post on that exact thing.
> 
> The only way I could get the 1P to find it is to select "ALL" under recordings. "New" didn't work, and neither did "New and Reruns". Only "All" finally did.


I had the same issue with 'Bull', the weird thing is that for the first Episode it lists the episode as 'Sea 1' instead of the typical 'Season 1 episode 1' and I wonder if there in lies the issue. I just set it to manually record that episode as changing it to 'New and Reruns' didn't work. I figured it would work itself out, but I decided to check if anyone else saw it.

What's more disturbing is a number of my long time One Passes stopped recording stuff the shows (especially multi channel ones like NASCAR) not many of them, but there were a couple that I had to create a new One Pass for.


----------



## morac

Looking at the iOS app it appears he guide data is fixed. Most of the TBA data now has real data. As such it should push down to the boxes on the next connection. 

Now hopefully TiVo keeps this from happening again as I lost two days of recordings because of it.


----------



## NorthAlabama

TonyD79 said:


> Mine was pretty good. The only show I had an issue with was Idiotest.
> 
> I don't use wishlists to record except in very specific instances and I don't record a bunch of sports. If I watch a game, I watch it pretty much live and if I don't, there are usually ways to watch it otherwise (MLB.tv, ESPN.com, BTN2Go, etc).
> 
> The TBA thing is nasty. There is no rhyme or reason that can be seen easily. With the changeover, I am missing data for a PBS subchannel and they have the local feeds for SNY and YES when they should be national, but otherwise, things were pretty good.
> 
> With the TBA bug, you could see whole channels wiping out. It only affected one unimportant recording, but my Bolt dutifully found the next airing and scheduled it (if it really exists).
> 
> The only "chat" show I record is the Daily Show and the data has been rock solid but the TBA bug bites seemingly randomly and seems to come and go with new data loads.
> 
> This one is something to complain a lot about. If you have issues and the baseline is steady, you can be specific and work through them. But the TBA bug has been all over the place and much harder to work through either as a customer or in conjunction with Tivo.


everything was ok with my tivo after the update for around two weeks, until it wasn't.

i checked my to do list saturday to schedule a few last season's finales before next week's season premieres, and all was well and ready to go. then, sunday or monday, mine went belly up.

before today's guide update, i had over 300 instances of "tba", but it's now been reduced to about 30, and most missing channel blocks/days of "tba" have been restored.

only 3 or 4 pass failures in the beginning, but strangely, ray donovan on sho failed with today's download - go figure.


----------



## walkerism

None of my EUEFA champions league games recorded this week. Not a happy customer.


----------



## rainwater

walkerism said:


> None of my EUEFA champions league games recorded this week. Not a happy customer.


That is because there is now 6 separate listings for "UEFA Champions League Soccer". The only way to record it now is with a wishlist for that title. Even then, it is no guarantee.


----------



## thyname

walkerism said:


> None of my EUEFA champions league games recorded this week. Not a happy customer.


Weird. I had two recorded yesterday and two today. I don't have a one pass for soccer, as I know exactly what games to record. Old fashioned for sports.


----------



## morac

The TBA data has been fixed, but The Late Show with Stephen Colbert isn't recording because it has no "First Aired" date. As such the box says it's a re-run and won't record it. The same thing is happening for @Midnight.


----------



## BrotherCool

We had a lineup change on 9/13
Here's what I've found:

Channel Lineup: Cable One Joplin 64801

MISLABELED Channels:
Channel	22	EVINE Live Should Be	IND-KGCS (MSSU)
Channel	30	FOX News	Should Be	KCLJ-TBN
Channel	47	Lifetime	Should Be	KPJX-LP (Retro TV Network)
Channel	56	FXX	Should Be	Gov Access-Joplin
Channel	60	National Geographic Ch.	Should Be	EDU Access (Joplin EDU Jet 14)
Channel	78	FOX Sports MW/Overflow	Should Be	C-SPAN*
Channel	79	NBC Sports Network	Should Be	C-SPAN2*
Channel	88	Tennis Channel	Should Be	EVINE Live
Channel	100	HBO East***	Should Be	Lifetime
Channel	102	HBO Signature East***	Should Be	LMN*
Channel	103	HBO Family East***	Should Be	OWN*
Channel	104	HBO Comedy***	Should Be	Bravo
Channel	108	HBO Signature West***	Should Be	WE*
Channel	140	Showtime***	Should Be	FCS Atlantic*
Channel	141	Showtime 2***	Should Be	FCS Central*
Channel	142	Showtime Showcase***	Should Be	FCS Pacific*
Channel	185	Starz in Black***	Should Be	TNT
Channel	191	Starz Encore Classics***	Should Be	TBS
Channel	193	Starz Encore Westerns*** 548	Should Be	FX
Channel	195	Starz Encore Action***	Should Be	FXX
Channel	300	ESPN News*	Should Be	Sprout
Channel	302	ESPN Classic*	Should Be	Disney Channel
Channel	307	FCS Central*	Should Be	FreeForm
Channel	313	LMN*	Should Be	Disney Jr.*
Channel	316	WE*	Should Be	Boomerang*
Channel	333	National Geographic Wild*	Should Be	The Weather Channel
Channel	335	Esquire*	Should Be	CNN
Channel	336	FOX Business Network*	Should Be	CNBC
Channel	337	NFL RedZone+	Should Be	MSNBC
Channel	340	Disney XD*	Should Be	FOX News
Channel	345	Bravo*	Should Be	The Blaze*
Channel	360	Chiller* Should Be	TCM (Turner Classic Movies)
Channel	603	Fox Deportes****	Should Be	CNN En Espanol****
Channel	605	Cine Mexicano****	Should Be	Fox Deportes****
Channel	606	NBC Universo****	Should Be	ESPN Deportes****
Channel	607	Tele N****	Should Be	Cine Mexicano****
Channel	608	Cable Noticias****	Should Be	Tele N****
Channel	609	Boomerang SAP****	Should Be	NBC Universo****


DELETED Channels:
Channel	2	POP (TV Guide)	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	3	KOZJ-PBS	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	6	IND-KGCS (MSSU)	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	8	EDU Access (Joplin EDU Jet 14)	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	10	Gov Access-Joplin	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	11	KPJX-LP (Retro TV Network)	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	13	Local Access	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	15	KCLJ-TBN	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	20	HSN (Home Shopping Net)	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	23	ESPN	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	24	ESPN 2	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	25	SEC Network	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	26	FOX Sports Midwest	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	27	USA Network	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	28	TBS	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	29	MSNBC	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	31	TLC	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	32	CNN	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	33	HLN (Headline News)	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	34	CNBC	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	35	Discovery Channel	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	36	The Weather Channel	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	37	History Channel	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	38	A&E	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	39	TNT	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	40	HGTV	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	41	Food Network	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	42	Animal Planet	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	43	FreeForm	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	44	FX	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	45	TCM (Turner Classic Movies)	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	46	AMC	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	48	Disney Channel	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	49	Hallmark Channel	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	50	Cartoon Network	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	51	Sprout	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	52	Travel	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	53	Tru TV	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	54	FOX Sports 1	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	55	Syfy	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	57	TV One	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	58	E! Entertainment	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	59	SEC Network Overflow	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	61	Bravo	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	101	HBO 2 East***	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	105	HBO Zone***	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	106	HBO West***	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	107	HBO 2 West***	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	109	HBO Family West***	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	115	HBO Latino***	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	120	Cinemax East***	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	121	Cinemax West***	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	122	More MAX***	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	123	Movie MAX***	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	124	Action MAX***	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	125	Cinemáx***	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	126	Thriller MAX***	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	127	5 Star MAX***	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	128	Outer MAX***	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	143	Showtime Extreme***	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	144	Showtime Beyond***	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	155	TMC***	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	156	TMC2***	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	165	FLIX***	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	181	Starz***	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	183	Starz Kids & Family***	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	184	Starz Cinema***	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	190	Starz Encore***	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	192	Starz Encore Suspense*** 546	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	301	ESPNU*	Should Be Removed From Lineup
Channel	305	Outdoor Channel*	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	306	FCS Atlantic*	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	308	FCS Pacific*	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	309	FOX Sports 2*	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	310	Golf Channel*	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	312	Discovery Life	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	314	Game Show Network*	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	315	FX Movies*	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	319	QVC*	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	320	GAC*	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	321	AHC *	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	322	FYI*	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	323	OWN*	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	324	Viceland*	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	325	Science Channel*	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	328	TVG*	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	331	NFL Network*	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	332	CBS Sports*	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	339	Disney Jr.*	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	341	Boomerang*	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	342	Discovery Family*	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	343	Hallmark Movies & Mysteries*	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	346	Oxygen*	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	353	BBC America*	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	354	Fusion*	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	355	Investigation Discovery*	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	356	IFC*	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	357	The Blaze*	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	359	WGN America*	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	369	C-SPAN*	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	370	C-SPAN2*	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	390	TBN**	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	391	INSP**	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	392	BYU**	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	394	Family Net**	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	395	EWTN**	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	404	Tennis Channel HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	407	Golf Channel* HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	408	NBC Sports Network HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	410	CBS Sports* HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	411	NFL Network* HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	412	Hallmark Channel HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	413	Hallmark Movies & Mysteries* HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	414	National Geographic Wild* HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	415	Syfy HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	416	Bravo HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	417	FX Movies* HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	418	AMC HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	419	TCM (Turner Classic Movies) HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	420	FreeForm HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	421	FX HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	422	FYI* HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	423	History Channel HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	424	Animal Planet HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	425	Discovery Channel HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	426	Disney Channel HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	428	TLC HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	429	Lifetime HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	430	LMN* HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	431	FOX Sports Midwest HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	433	FOX News HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	434	CNN HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	435	MSNBC HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	436	CNBC HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	438	Science Channel* HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	439	Cartoon Network HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	440	Sprout HD Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	441	SEC Network HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	442	NFL RedZone+ HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	444	FOX Sports 2* HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	445	FXX HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	450	HBO East*** HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	451	Showtime*** HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	452	TBS HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	453	TMC*** HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	454	TNT HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	455	KODE-ABC HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	460	CBS-KOAM HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	465	NBC-KSNF HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	470	KOZJ-PBS HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	475	KFJX-FOX HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	490	USA Network HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	491	ESPN HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	492	ESPN 2 HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	493	FOX Sports 1 HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	494	Velocity HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	495	National Geographic Ch. HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	496	A&E HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	497	HGTV HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	498	Food Network HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	499	Outdoor Channel* HD	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	602	CNN En Espanol****	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	610	Disney XD SAP****	Should Be	Removed From Lineup
Channel	611	ESPN Deportes****	Should Be	Removed From Lineup


----------



## BobCamp1

dlfl said:


> In general I see this point. But in this specific case we're talking about a host of presumably temporary problems associated with a transition period. Not sure exactly what press you're referring to but they are as likely to already know of these problems from this forum and the FAQ list on TiVo.com as from a list linked from TiVo support. The list would prevent a lot of redundant posting here, and painful generally wasted support calls, by assuring owners that their type of problem is acknowledged and being addressed.
> 
> The Samsung "exploding" battery case is a good example: Orders are still pouring in in spite of as much bad publicity as could possibly be.


http://www.marketwatch.com/story/sa...-decline-but-analysts-see-a-bottom-2016-09-12

You were saying?


----------



## BobCamp1

TonyD79 said:


> It is always better policy to tell customers there is a problem and you are working on it. But a lot of companies (Tivo included) don't communicate these things to there first line of support or decide to just fake it out.
> 
> To their defense, a lot of the early issues were fixed by rerunning setup but that was for bad OTA lineups mostly. The TBA thing is a different critter and they should have an alert system to notify the front line. But, since Tivo has not really encountered problems like this before, they probably never put one in place.


If only someone would invent a way to communicate across geography BOTH ways.... 

In most companies, the communication between divisions within the company is poor. Customer support has problems communicating to engineering and vice versa. There usually isn't anything in place, and even when it's there it's slow and unreliable. Mainly because there are several layers between the two groups. Like "whisper down the lane."

In my experience, the problem reports' descriptions are often blank, or contains errors that can't happen, or contain errors that don't match the log file, or contain errors that aren't reproducible. Very often the problem is fixed and released before we can even communicate the existence of the problem back to customer support.

A list of problems that Tivo was working on would be incorrect the moment it was published.

I see Tivo support started acknowledging the TBA problem only after it was already fixed. Par for the course.


----------



## TonyD79

Actually they acknowledged it on Twitter before it was fixed. 

The TBA issue was scary but was handled extremely swiftly.


----------



## NorthAlabama

TonyD79 said:


> The TBA issue was scary but was handled extremely swiftly.


i wasn't scared, i'd call it disappointed. bugs are one thing, basic dvr functions like the guide and pass recordings are another. while they addressed this within a few days, how was this allowed to happen to begin with when there were months to prepare?

let's not pretend it's fixed, either - it's better, yes, but far from the level of service previously offered, and still broken in places. tivo will have to earn my trust back.


----------



## TonyD79

NorthAlabama said:


> i wasn't scared, i'd call it disappointed. bugs are one thing, basic dvr functions like the guide and pass recordings are another. while they addressed this within a few days, how was this allowed to happen to begin with when there were months to prepare? let's not pretend it's fixed, either - it's better, yes, but far from the level of service previously offered, and still broken in places. tivo will have to earn my trust back.


They haven't lost mine. Yet. But I haven't considered them much better than anyone else recently so it is not like a glitch is unexpected to me.

Trust is an individual thing. It is better for everyone if they can earn yours back.


----------



## morac

TonyD79 said:


> Actually they acknowledged it on Twitter before it was fixed.
> 
> The TBA issue was scary but was handled extremely swiftly.


I'm not sure I'd call two to three days "handled extremely swiftly". Also most of the shows that were TBA for me still aren't automatically recording because of the First Aired date problem.


----------



## robertyaso

morac said:


> I'm not sure I'd call two to three days "handled extremely swiftly".


I think the problem I am having is different than most. Every channel but one in my guide are TBA. I submitted a lineup ticket on the 1st and have called several times over the last two weeks and nobody at tivo can give me an eta.

I don't think 2-3 days is swift either, but if you got yours fixed that quickly consider yourself at least a little lucky.


----------



## Space

Space said:


> Verizon FiOS - Freehold Digital lineup (zip 07728)
> 
> Problems:
> 
> Channel 186 (Justice Central)
> Schedule is shifted by 1 hour, for instance regular days programming in the guide shows that it starts at 11am (after the infomercials), however that first show actually starts at 10am.
> zap2it.com has this correct.
> 
> Not a lineup issue, but:
> 
> Channel 186 (Justice Central)
> I also noticed that episodes currently have episode specific information (ESI) but only up to 2:30am on 9/12/2016 (this Monday) after that all episodes just have generic data (just the show name with no episode title or other specific information). I see the same problem on tvguide.com.
> 
> ...


I see today that the 1 hour shift on this channel has been corrected! Thanks TiVo!

I also see ESI is missing after this weekend, however I also see this issue on zap2it, so I assume this is a problem with the network not sending out that info (yet) and not a problem with TiVo.

Thanks again!


----------



## NorthAlabama

robertyaso said:


> I think the problem I am having is different than most. Every channel but one in my guide are TBA. I submitted a lineup ticket on the 1st and have called several times over the last two weeks and nobody at tivo can give me an eta.
> 
> I don't think 2-3 days is swift either, but if you got yours fixed that quickly consider yourself at least a little lucky.


have you tried repeating guided setup?


----------



## robertyaso

NorthAlabama said:


> have you tried repeating guided setup?


Yup, Every couple of days or so. I've also received several lineup updates, but they are never updates that makes any difference for me.


----------



## richsadams

TonyD79 said:


> Actually they acknowledged it on Twitter before it was fixed.
> 
> The TBA issue was scary but was handled extremely swiftly.


TBAs seem to be resolved for us as well. USA and others are no longer recording 24/7.

However, numerous shows only have a generic description and are either being recorded repeatedly (for those that air again at a later time) or not at all as morac noted earlier.

Reconnected our S3 and it updated immediately. Channel lineup is correct, but same issues otherwise.

Was looking at a Roamio Pro, or possibly the newest Bolt but still on the fence.

Although these are clearly first-world problems, it's still nice to have a forum where experiences and thoughts can be shared.


----------



## NorthAlabama

robertyaso said:


> Yup, Every couple of days or so. I've also received several lineup updates, but they are never updates that makes any difference for me.


i would try deleting thumb ratings, then to do list and guide data, through settings >help, and then repeat guided setup again (i know this is time consuming and a pain).

have you escalated your issue to a supervisor? i'd say your case has been open long enough for you to request next level support.


----------



## TonyD79

morac said:


> I'm not sure I'd call two to three days "handled extremely swiftly". Also most of the shows that were TBA for me still aren't automatically recording because of the First Aired date problem.


For a glitch this big, it is.

The first aired date problem is a different issue. Don't mix them together.

(However, I am seeing more and more programs with OAD on them.)

BTW, the first report I see of the TBA problem here is late afternoon/early evening ET on 9/12. The fix was reported as working by midday 9/14. That is less than two working days. The is pretty damned quick.


----------



## NorthAlabama

TonyD79 said:


> For a glitch this big, it is...BTW, the first report I see of the TBA problem here is late afternoon/early evening ET on 9/12. The fix was reported as working by midday 9/14. That is less than two working days. The is pretty damned quick.


i agree the turnaround was about as fast as should be expected. the tech support call volume following missed recordings seems to help speed things along.


----------



## TonyD79

NorthAlabama said:


> i agree the turnaround was about as fast as should be expected. the tech support call volume following missed recordings seems to help speed things along.


Tivo Support must be the most hellish place to be right now. I don't envy them. I have been involved in bad rollouts but this is a complete nightmare that I don't think anyone saw coming.


----------



## robertyaso

NorthAlabama said:


> i would try deleting thumb ratings, then to do list and guide data, through settings >help, and then repeat guided setup again (i know this is time consuming and a pain).
> 
> have you escalated your issue to a supervisor? i'd say your case has been open long enough for you to request next level support.


I've redone guided setups several times and don't have any thumb ratings....My tivo is new. I didn't realize when I bought it they were in the middle of switching guide info over to rovi or I probably would have waited awhile. Now I have a $400 VCR.

Every time I talk to tivo they just tell me that there are lots of people having issues and that I am just going to have to wait.

Instead of me explaining my whole situation, if you want, you can check out my thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=543027


----------



## NorthAlabama

robertyaso said:


> I've redone guided setups several times and don't have any thumb ratings....My tivo is new. I didn't realize when I bought it they were in the middle of switching guide info over to rovi or I probably would have waited awhile. Now I have a $400 VCR.
> 
> Every time I talk to tivo they just tell me that there are lots of people having issues and that I am just going to have to wait.
> 
> Instead of me explaining my whole situation, if you want, you can check out my thread
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=543027


yours appears to be a different issue than what's being addressed in this thread, and i would guess the delay in resolving your issue is terrible timing due to what we're discussing in this thread (and other threads).

i disagree with the post that described a call tivo tech support as worthless. call back (best time is m-f during the day), request a supervisor, and ask for an update on your case.


----------



## robertyaso

NorthAlabama said:


> yours appears to be a different issue than what's being addressed in this thread, and i would guess the delay in resolving your issue is terrible timing due to what we're discussing in this thread (and other threads).
> 
> i disagree with the post that described a call tivo tech support as worthless. call back (best time is m-f during the day), request a supervisor, and ask for an update on your case.


I've called several times and every time they have been really good at trying to help, but it never goes anywhere. I'll take your advice and ask for a supervisor and see if i can get the issue resolved that way. THanks


----------



## TonyD79

robertyaso said:


> I've called several times and every time they have been really good at trying to help, but it never goes anywhere. I'll take your advice and ask for a supervisor and see if i can get the issue resolved that way. THanks


This didn't get resolved?

I plugged your zip code into TV Guide and the list I got looks a lot more like the ones you want from your other post. When is the last time you ran guided setup to get your list?


----------



## robertyaso

TonyD79 said:


> This didn't get resolved?
> 
> I plugged your zip code into TV Guide and the list I got looks a lot more like the ones you want from your other post. When is the last time you ran guided setup to get your list?


No. Hasn't been resolved yet. I ran a guided setup about 1 1/2 hours ago..... And you're right, the guide on tvguide.com has changed, but nothing has changed for me.

I just tried to call tivo but was on hold for 30 minutes...so just decided to try back in a bit.

Also, yes, now when I do the guided setup some of my channels show up. I have to do a channel scan to get the rest of them, but a guide never populates for all of them but one....and that was the one that has worked from the very beginning.


----------



## TonyD79

robertyaso said:


> No. Hasn't been resolved yet. I ran a guided setup about 1 1/2 hours ago..... And you're right, the guide on tvguide.com has changed, but nothing has changed for me.
> 
> I just tried to call tivo but was on hold for 30 minutes...so just decided to try back in a bit.


TV guide changing is a good sign, though. Every change I have seen with Rovi data was first in TV Guide or tv.com or both.


----------



## robertyaso

TonyD79 said:


> TV guide changing is a good sign, though. Every change I have seen with Rovi data was first in TV Guide or tv.com or both.


I hope so. Two weeks just seems like a long time.

And only some of the tvguide.com stuff has changed which is kind of discouraging.


----------



## al_wilson2

Former WMC user here, who went through channel lineup issues on our cutover to Rovi last year.

If you are on OTA, and missing channels, you could be missing an entire market. For example, I live near Youngstown, Ohio. However, I also receive Cleveland stations. These are two separate TV markets. WMC cutover to Rovi last year, and gave me just the Yougstown market. In other words, the new Rovi lineup for Youngstown OTA did not include a single Cleveland station. I contacted Rovi, and requested five markets (Cleveland, Youngstown, Pittsburgh, Erie, Wheeling) be added to the Youngstown lineup. Instead, Rovi created a new lineup named "Cleveland/Surround OTA". That's the lineup I used last year on WMC. Surprisingly, that's also the lineup that Tivo cut me over to last week. 

I recall a WMC user having the same issue with Oakland/San Francisco. They would get one market, but not the other. If they then changed zip, they would lose the market they had and then get the other. However, they couldn't get both markets simultaneously.

If you think you have the same issue, contact Rovi. Give them your zip, and explain that you receive multiple markets with your antenna. In the past, they showed an ability to work with OTA users to correct lineups.

Lastly, if many OTA channels show up in your lineup that you don't actually receive, you may be getting a lineup that has already merged multiple markets into it. More is better than less. Just disable those channels in your guide.


----------



## Jed1

robertyaso said:


> I hope so. Two weeks just seems like a long time.
> 
> And only some of the tvguide.com stuff has changed which is kind of discouraging.





al_wilson2 said:


> Former WMC user here, who went through channel lineup issues on our cutover to Rovi last year.
> 
> If you are on OTA, and missing channels, you could be missing an entire market. For example, I live near Youngstown, Ohio. However, I also receive Cleveland stations. These are two separate TV markets. WMC cutover to Rovi last year, and gave me just the Yougstown market. In other words, the new Rovi lineup for Youngstown OTA did not include a single Cleveland station. I contacted Rovi, and requested five markets (Cleveland, Youngstown, Pittsburgh, Erie, Wheeling) be added to the Youngstown lineup. Instead, Rovi created a new lineup named "Cleveland/Surround OTA". That's the lineup I used last year on WMC. Surprisingly, that's also the lineup that Tivo cut me over to last week.
> 
> I recall a WMC user having the same issue with Oakland/San Francisco. They would get one market, but not the other. If they then changed zip, they would lose the market they had and then get the other. However, they couldn't get both markets simultaneously.
> 
> If you think you have the same issue, contact Rovi. Give them your zip, and explain that you receive multiple markets with your antenna. In the past, they showed an ability to work with OTA users to correct lineups.
> 
> Lastly, if many OTA channels show up in your lineup that you don't actually receive, you may be getting a lineup that has already merged multiple markets into it. More is better than less. Just disable those channels in your guide.


The real problem with the data is that it was designed to work with Gemstar's TV Guide On Screen guide. In that guide was a channel editor and when you first set up the guide you would put in your zip code and then select OTA or cable. What would then happen it would download a master channel list for the DMA you lived in. In this master channel list would also include all the broadcast stations from every DMA around you so if you could receive out of market channels you can go into the guides channel editor to find the channels and give them a channel assignment and then turn them on. For my DMA, Wilkes Barre/Scranton, there was over 800 channels in the editor. In this list also included all the national cable channels. So If you selected cable and your lineup was not up to date or channels have been moved you can edit them and give them the new channel assignments.
With TiVo you don't get the master list but only the channels that are part of your DMA based on your zip code location. You now are relying on TiVo to add the channels that would be in the editor or make changes to the guide data.
If TiVo would have just dumped their guide and used one of Gemstar guides this whole issue could have been adverted. Or better yet they should have added a channel editor to their UI just like Gemstar had for theirs.
For reference Gemstar was bought by Macrovision and then changed their name to Rovi. Gemstar started TVGOS back in the mid 1990 so they predate TiVo.


----------



## rainwater

Jed1 said:


> If TiVo would have just dumped their guide and used one of Gemstar guides this whole issue could have been adverted.


I'm confused by what you are saying. The guide is just a way to display data from Rovi. TiVo's entire recording/search/indexing/onepasses/wishlists/etc rely on data being formatted in a certain way. There is no way to "use one of Gemstar guides" without completely breaking every single TiVo function.


----------



## al_wilson2

Jed1 said:


> The real problem with the data is that it was designed to work with Gemstar's TV Guide On Screen guide. In that guide was a channel editor and when you first set up the guide you would put in your zip code and then select OTA or cable. What would then happen it would download a master channel list for the DMA you lived in. In this master channel list would also include all the broadcast stations from every DMA around you so if you could receive out of market channels you can go into the guides channel editor to find the channels and give them a channel assignment and then turn them on. For my DMA, Wilkes Barre/Scranton, there was over 800 channels in the editor. In this list also included all the national cable channels. So If you selected cable and your lineup was not up to date or channels have been moved you can edit them and give them the new channel assignments.
> With TiVo you don't get the master list but only the channels that are part of your DMA based on your zip code location. You now are relying on TiVo to add the channels that would be in the editor or make changes to the guide data.
> If TiVo would have just dumped their guide and used one of Gemstar guides this whole issue could have been adverted. Or better yet they should have added a channel editor to their UI just like Gemstar had for theirs.
> For reference Gemstar was bought by Macrovision and then changed their name to Rovi. Gemstar started TVGOS back in the mid 1990 so they predate TiVo.


That doesn't seem to be the case anymore. It doesn't matter the front end. Whether it's TiVo, WMC, or TVguide.com, I have the exact same channel lineups with the exact same channels. Check out zip 44430 on TVguide.com. There are 3 OTA lineups to choose from (One from Cleveland, two from Youngstown). WMC shows these same 3 lineups with the same channels. This is what Rovi is providing. There doesn't seem to be a master list of all channels, but rather, a master list of channel lineups. We can then only view and see the channels in the lineup that we choose. If you choose cable for zip 44430, you can see the "Cleveland/Surround OTA" lineup that Rovi created for me. I don't know why it's listed under cable, though, when it's clearly labeled as OTA and broadcast.


----------



## robertyaso

al_wilson2 said:


> Former WMC user here, who went through channel lineup issues on our cutover to Rovi last year.
> 
> If you are on OTA, and missing channels, you could be missing an entire market. For example, I live near Youngstown, Ohio. However, I also receive Cleveland stations. These are two separate TV markets. WMC cutover to Rovi last year, and gave me just the Yougstown market. In other words, the new Rovi lineup for Youngstown OTA did not include a single Cleveland station. I contacted Rovi, and requested five markets (Cleveland, Youngstown, Pittsburgh, Erie, Wheeling) be added to the Youngstown lineup. Instead, Rovi created a new lineup named "Cleveland/Surround OTA". That's the lineup I used last year on WMC. Surprisingly, that's also the lineup that Tivo cut me over to last week.
> 
> I recall a WMC user having the same issue with Oakland/San Francisco. They would get one market, but not the other. If they then changed zip, they would lose the market they had and then get the other. However, they couldn't get both markets simultaneously.
> 
> If you think you have the same issue, contact Rovi. Give them your zip, and explain that you receive multiple markets with your antenna. In the past, they showed an ability to work with OTA users to correct lineups.
> 
> Lastly, if many OTA channels show up in your lineup that you don't actually receive, you may be getting a lineup that has already merged multiple markets into it. More is better than less. Just disable those channels in your guide.


I think you're mostly right in my case....Really I don't think there was ever a guide set up for my remote area, and tvguide and tv.com were just giving me guide data from large surrounding cities. The guide is correct, but not setup to correlate with the channels I receive from my local tower.

But, I'm kinda trying to get it set up at the wrong time with all this guide stuff going on. They just think I'm having guide issues when really I kinda need them to add a market/tower.


----------



## Jed1

rainwater said:


> I'm confused by what you are saying. The guide is just a way to display data from Rovi. TiVo's entire recording/search/indexing/onepasses/wishlists/etc rely on data being formatted in a certain way. There is no way to "use one of Gemstar guides" without completely breaking every single TiVo function.


You basically have it right as TiVo's function was based around the data coming from Tribune. But Gemstar data is based on how they use their own data to carry out functions in their own guide. It would be easier to use a Gemstar guide and rewrite the TiVo functions to work with the Gemstar guide.
As I stated Tribune only distributed raw data. Gemstar mainly distributes EPG/IPGs that use their own database so it would prove to be difficult to change the data to fit the TiVo's needs and make sure it does not foul up the data for their own guides.
From my understanding this mistake this week also affected the MSO cable boxes that run the Gemstar guides.
This is also something I found out yesterday Rovi/Gemstar used to give Tribune the old VCRPlus codes to put in their publications. This was done from 1990 to 2010 when Rovi ended support for VCRPlus.


----------



## philco782

Ever since Rovi guide data, my Tivo onepass for O'Reilly factor is recording both the first airing at 8:00 pm and then also the re-airing at 11:00 pm. The Onepass is set to only record new, but the Rovi guide data seems to tag both as new. So both get recorded.

Any way to tell a Onepass to only record a showing at a specific time?


----------



## Jed1

al_wilson2 said:


> That doesn't seem to be the case anymore. It doesn't matter the front end. Whether it's TiVo, WMC, or TVguide.com, I have the exact same channel lineups with the exact same channels. Check out zip 44430 on TVguide.com. There are 3 OTA lineups to choose from (One from Cleveland, two from Youngstown). WMC shows these same 3 lineups with the same channels. This is what Rovi is providing. There doesn't seem to be a master list of all channels, but rather, a master list of channel lineups. We can then only view and see the channels in the lineup that we choose. If you choose cable for zip 44430, you can see the "Cleveland/Surround OTA" lineup that Rovi created for me. I don't know why it's listed under cable, though, when it's clearly labeled as OTA and broadcast.


Because TiVo, WMC were not designed to use this data and will not get the master channel list from the data stream. This was built into the guide itself.
How Gemstar used to update the database was when the broadcaster and cable companies would submit the lineup changes to Gemstar for the TVGuide magazine. But the magazine fell out of favor early in the last decade as more people were getting guides with their cable boxes.
If TiVo would rewrite their guide software to accept this data then it would download the master channel list for the DMA you are in. You then can make all the changes necessary instead of relying on TiVo or even Rovi to do this.
Also Gemstar was never setup to interact with the consumers so getting lineups changed is difficult. In the case of WMC you should report the lineup issues to Microsoft and then Microsoft reports to Rovi but as we know Microsoft already dropped support for WMC so you guys we left twisting in the wind.


----------



## rainwater

Jed1 said:


> It would be easier to use a Gemstar guide and rewrite the TiVo functions to work with the Gemstar guide.


How could you possibly know that? TiVo's software is designed to run on specific hardware and chips. You can't just throw a guide designed for different hardware on a TiVo. And even if that was magically possible, TiVo's entire system relies on a specific set of data. Not only would the entire TiVo OS have to be rewritten, but so would TiVo Online. How could that possibly be easier?


----------



## RoamioJeff

philco782 said:


> Ever since Rovi guide data, my Tivo onepass for O'Reilly factor is recording both the first airing at 8:00 pm and then also the re-airing at 11:00 pm.


Same here, but I had occurrences of that very issue back in July, before Rovi. I reported it back then and it was fixed. It may be unrelated to the Rovi data, but I reported it again yesterday.

In the mean time I just manually deleted all the 11:00 occurences for the next two weeks.


----------



## Jed1

rainwater said:


> How could you possibly know that? TiVo's software is designed to run on specific hardware and chips. You can't just throw a guide designed for different hardware on a TiVo. And even if that was magically possible, TiVo's entire system relies on a specific set of data. Not only would the entire TiVo OS have to be rewritten, but so would TiVo Online. How could that possibly be easier?


I can't say how I know but it is not a good idea to mess with someone's private data stream.
Besides the Gemstar guide that is embedded in my Kuro can basically do what the TiVo does and that definitely does not have the horsepower that my Roamio has. The same goes for the Sony DHG DVR. The only feature that is unique to the TiVo is the Season Pass/1 Pass. Other than that the other functions are the same.


----------



## Space

Jed1 said:


> I can't say how I know but it is not a good idea to mess with someone's private data stream.
> ...


So you work for the NSA, then?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

philco782 said:


> Ever since Rovi guide data, my Tivo onepass for O'Reilly factor is recording both the first airing at 8:00 pm and then also the re-airing at 11:00 pm. The Onepass is set to only record new, but the Rovi guide data seems to tag both as new. So both get recorded.
> 
> Any way to tell a Onepass to only record a showing at a specific time?


Yeah all the news channels are dealing with this. At this point all we can do is schedule M-F manual recordings for those times instead of using a onepass.


----------



## HarperVision

philco782 said:


> Ever since Rovi guide data, my Tivo onepass for O'Reilly factor is recording both the first airing at 8:00 pm and then also the re-airing at 11:00 pm. The Onepass is set to only record new, but the Rovi guide data seems to tag both as new. So both get recorded. Any way to tell a Onepass to only record a showing at a specific time?


I'm getting the same thing for all my recordings on those types of programs from that channel.



RoamioJeff said:


> Same here, but I had occurrences of that very issue back in July, before Rovi. I reported it back then and it was fixed. It may be unrelated to the Rovi data, but I reported it again yesterday. In the mean time I just manually deleted all the 11:00 occurences for the next two weeks.





BigJimOutlaw said:


> Yeah all the news channels are dealing with this. At this point all we can do is schedule M-F manual recordings for those times instead of using a onepass.


Thanks RJ and BigJim! I'll just delete as needed like TJ does for now.


----------



## JoeKustra

HarperVision said:


> I'm getting the same thing for all my recordings on those types of programs from that channel.
> 
> Thanks RJ and BigJim! I'll just delete as needed like TJ does for now.


Strange, because I thought Rovi fixed the new until midnight issue. True, I never watch Fox News, but the prime time repeats on MSNBC stopped when the data changed. Even before the change the box was not recording same night duplicates. Also in a similar issue, the Monday repeats of TDS have stopped. So Far.


----------



## Reese

Hi all,

Has anyone had this problem

I have 3 HD TiVo's all received the upgrade message. Two units completed the upgrade and have Rovi guides. One unit went through the upgrade process and does not have the new guide. I have forced a connection numerous time, restarted twice and run guided setup twice to no avail. Also, why have the names we assigned to our boxes no longer show in system information. The information in Tivo online is correct. Please help!!! The new TV season starts Monday.

Software version on all 3 boxes: 11.0n.H1-01-2-652, all 3 boxes are 652's


----------



## epstewart

al_wilson2 said:


> Former WMC user here, who went through channel lineup issues on our cutover to Rovi last year.
> 
> If you are on OTA, and missing channels, you could be missing an entire market. For example, I live near Youngstown, Ohio. However, I also receive Cleveland stations. These are two separate TV markets. WMC cutover to Rovi last year, and gave me just the Yougstown market. In other words, the new Rovi lineup for Youngstown OTA did not include a single Cleveland station. I contacted Rovi, and requested five markets (Cleveland, Youngstown, Pittsburgh, Erie, Wheeling) be added to the Youngstown lineup. Instead, Rovi created a new lineup named "Cleveland/Surround OTA". That's the lineup I used last year on WMC. Surprisingly, that's also the lineup that Tivo cut me over to last week.
> 
> I recall a WMC user having the same issue with Oakland/San Francisco. They would get one market, but not the other. If they then changed zip, they would lose the market they had and then get the other. However, they couldn't get both markets simultaneously.
> 
> If you think you have the same issue, contact Rovi. Give them your zip, and explain that you receive multiple markets with your antenna. In the past, they showed an ability to work with OTA users to correct lineups.
> 
> Lastly, if many OTA channels show up in your lineup that you don't actually receive, you may be getting a lineup that has already merged multiple markets into it. More is better than less. Just disable those channels in your guide.


A very constructive post, thanks!

It seems that so many of the issues in this thread concern problems with using OTA in addition to a cable provider or all by itself. TiVo/Rovi sure didn't cover those bases well. I don't have OTA, but I sympathize. I looked at the publicity for the new Bolt+, by the way, and unless I'm missing something there is no OTA capability.

Also BTW, a lot of posts here use the acronym WMC. What does it mean?


----------



## robertyaso

epstewart said:


> Also BTW, a lot of posts here use the acronym WMC. What does it mean?


Windows Media Center


----------



## Dan203

Discovered last night that my FXX channel is 3 hours off so I missed the last two episodes of You're The Worst and the first episode does not seem to be repeating any time soon.


----------



## aaronwt

philco782 said:


> Ever since Rovi guide data, my Tivo onepass for O'Reilly factor is recording both the first airing at 8:00 pm and then also the re-airing at 11:00 pm. The Onepass is set to only record new, but the Rovi guide data seems to tag both as new. So both get recorded.
> 
> Any way to tell a Onepass to only record a showing at a specific time?


I'm seeing the same thing here. But I only have it set to keep three episodes so it's not a big deal for me.


----------



## moyekj

philco782 said:


> Ever since Rovi guide data, my Tivo onepass for O'Reilly factor is recording both the first airing at 8:00 pm and then also the re-airing at 11:00 pm. The Onepass is set to only record new, but the Rovi guide data seems to tag both as new. So both get recorded.
> 
> Any way to tell a Onepass to only record a showing at a specific time?


 For me it was screwing that up even before Rovi transition even though for years with Gracenote data it was correct. I just had a repeat Manual Record every week day for the 1st airing to deal with that and of course that still works fine with Rovi data now too.


----------



## lpwcomp

philco782 said:


> Ever since Rovi guide data, my Tivo onepass for O'Reilly factor is recording both the first airing at 8:00 pm and then also the re-airing at 11:00 pm. The Onepass is set to only record new, but the Rovi guide data seems to tag both as new. So both get recorded.
> 
> Any way to tell a Onepass to only record a showing at a specific time?





aaronwt said:


> I'm seeing the same thing here. But I only have it set to keep three episodes so it's not a big deal for me.


This is the metadata for both showings of last night's episode:



Spoiler



2000EDT showing:


Code:


title : The O'Reilly Factor
seriesTitle : The O'Reilly Factor
description : Conservative commentator Bill O'Reilly mixes news, interviews and his take on current events, politics and popular culture. * Copyright Rovi, Inc.
time : 2016-09-16T00:00:00Z
isEpisode : true
isEpisodic : true
showingBits : 4099
displayMajorNumber : 837
callsign : FNCHD
seriesId : SH0000054628
programId : SH0000054628-0000030975
vHost : O'Reilly|Bill

2300EDT showing:


Code:


title : The O'Reilly Factor
seriesTitle : The O'Reilly Factor
description : Conservative commentator Bill O'Reilly mixes news, interviews and his take on current events, politics and popular culture. * Copyright Rovi, Inc.
time : 2016-09-16T03:00:00Z
isEpisode : true
isEpisodic : true
showingBits : 4611
displayMajorNumber : 837
callsign : FNCHD
seriesId : SH0000054628
programId : SH0000054628-0000030975
vHost : O'Reilly|Bill





Note no OAD and that the programId begins with "SH" rather than "EP", which probably tells the TiVo scheduler to ignore it because the program information provider has decided not to assign unique values to episodes.

Yet another sterling example of the superiority of the new data.


----------



## FitzAusTex

Tonight I'm getting TBA and XX Channel Programming issue again after network connection that I didn't actively initiate.


----------



## FitzAusTex

Wonder if everyone's away or I was the only one on here who got an updated guide yesterday that reverted to TBA, and History Channel Programming (and Discovery, etc.). Tonight Show last night definitely became TBA last night, plus many, many others. Can't even currently record Premier League Soccer tomorrow on cnbc (except manually, I assume)


----------



## rainwater

FitzAusTex said:


> Wonder if everyone's away or I was the only one on here who got an updated guide yesterday that reverted to TBA, and History Channel Programming (and Discovery, etc.). Tonight Show last night definitely became TBA last night, plus many, many others. Can't even currently record Premier League Soccer tomorrow on cnbc (except manually, I assume)


I'm not seeing that. My TiVo connected at 4:30 am.


----------



## epstewart

FitzAusTex said:


> Wonder if everyone's away or I was the only one on here who got an updated guide yesterday that reverted to TBA, and History Channel Programming (and Discovery, etc.). Tonight Show last night definitely became TBA last night, plus many, many others. Can't even currently record Premier League Soccer tomorrow on cnbc (except manually, I assume)


I did not see a reversion to multiple TBA problems. If your problem hasn't resolved itself already, you might want to try looking at the latest Guide data in the TiVo app. My TiVo app is for Apple's iOS on an iPad, but if you don't have an iOS device, maybe there's a TiVo app for a device you own. The latest Guide data for your cable provider's channels will show up in your app. The app may also show lots of TBAs, or it may show the right listings. If it shows the right listings, then possibly they will show up on your TiVo after a successful connection (or two or more successful connections). But if your TiVo keeps on showing lots of TBAs after multiple successful connections, then (obviously) there is an ongoing issue with your TiVo not getting all the current Guide data. I have no idea why such a discrepancy would persist over a long stretch of time, sorry. But it seems to me to be a different problem than the one in which "everybody" was seeing multiple TBAs for quite a while.

Also, have you tried re-running Guided Setup? Did it help?


----------



## morac

If you don't have the TiVo app, you can use the TiVo online web site to check the guide data.


----------



## NorthAlabama

my new pass for "survivor" disappeared following today's connection, so i recreated through the guide.


----------



## FitzAusTex

Hey, y'all. For whatever reason, I definitely got jacked up data yesterday evening. Manually connected this afternoon, was in progress for over 90 minutes (like earlier this week), and now I'm good again. Thanks for the replies. 

P. S. It was the same exact problem everybody was seeing earlier in the week (including myself). Perhaps tivo caught it after only a small number of users received it. Makes me think it could resurface again for everybody, cause you'd think they'd be on the lookout for it given the scope earlier in the week.


----------



## globalgreg

On Discovery, the new guide is recording Homestead Rescue instead of Bering Sea Gold. Quite annoying.


----------



## pL86

philco782 said:


> Ever since Rovi guide data, my Tivo onepass for O'Reilly factor is recording both the first airing at 8:00 pm and then also the re-airing at 11:00 pm. The Onepass is set to only record new, but the Rovi guide data seems to tag both as new. So both get recorded.
> 
> Any way to tell a Onepass to only record a showing at a specific time?





BigJimOutlaw said:


> Yeah all the news channels are dealing with this. At this point all we can do is schedule M-F manual recordings for those times instead of using a onepass.


Not just news but it's happening with many of the shows on children's and animated channels like Disney, Nickelodeon and Cartoon Network. I was just "upgraded" to the Rovi guide data and discovered afterwards that the first airing of a new episode and a repeat several hours later were both set up to record (it was a new episode of the animated Spider-Man show on Disney XD). The guide info for both airings was exactly the same except one said "New" and the other "(R)" yet the repeat was being recorded because this series doesn't have any episode info under Rovi. I still need to figure out exactly how many shows are missing episode info but I think it's going to be a nightmare. Shows on these channels tend to have literally hundreds of airing in a 10-14 day period. If they have all lost episode data, it's going to be a full time job deleting unwanted recordings. If I can't use season passes because it's too onerous, my Tivo DVR has effectively become a VCR and I see little point in sticking with Tivo. I'm on Verizon FIOS which apparently still uses Gracenote and I'm going to start exploring what their DVRs are like. I imagine it's much worse but I don't have time or desire to do the job that my Tivo is suppose to do.


----------



## aaronwt

globalgreg said:


> On Discovery, the new guide is recording Homestead Rescue instead of Bering Sea Gold. Quite annoying.


I haven't seen this issue on my Roamio Pro or Bolt. They have been recording Bering Sea Gold every Friday night like normal.

I've had no recordings of Homestead Rescue in My Shows list.


----------



## HerronScott

globalgreg said:


> On Discovery, the new guide is recording Homestead Rescue instead of Bering Sea Gold. Quite annoying.


Where are you located and is it possible that your lineup is wrong (east coast instead of west coast or vice versa)?

Scott


----------



## CrashHD

OTA, zip code 64020

*OTA Channels absent from channel listing for 64020 zip code:*
KMOS virtual channels (6.1, 6.2, 6.3, 6.4) on actual channel 15 *FIXED, Thanks Tivo!*
KOMU virtual channels (8.1, 8.3) on actual channel 8* FIXED, Thanks Tivo!*
KRCG virtual channels (13.1, 13.2, 13.3, 13.4) on actual channel 12* FIXED, Thanks Tivo!*
KMIZ virtual channels (17.1, 17.2, 17.3, 17.4) on actual channel 17* FIXED, Thanks Tivo!*

*Bad channel-->frequency mapping*
KPXE virtual channels (50.1 through 50.6) are broadcast on actual channel 30. Channel listings in the tivo are looking for these channels on 51 or 52

KSMO 62.1 is correct, but 62.2 has an incorrect actual channel (Tivo looks for it on 62, but should be 47)

If I repeat guided setup using the zip code for the next town over, the missing channels are no longer missing. The channel lineup using this workaround isn't 100% accurate, but it at least has the channels that I need.


----------



## globalgreg

HerronScott said:


> Where are you located and is it possible that your lineup is wrong (east coast instead of west coast or vice versa)?
> 
> Scott


Yes, I'm in Utah and I noticed my Discovery Channel says TDCHD-E (I have Comcast). How does one go about fixing that? Hopefully I won't have to talk to TiVo customer service. That's never a pleasant experience!


----------



## HerronScott

globalgreg said:


> Yes, I'm in Utah and I noticed my Discovery Channel says TDCHD-E (I have Comcast). How does one go about fixing that? Hopefully I won't have to talk to TiVo customer service. That's never a pleasant experience!


If you can confirm that your shows are off by 3 hours and you should have the west coast feed submit a lineup issue to TiVo here.

https://www.tivo.com/lineup.html

Scott


----------



## al_wilson2

CrashHD said:


> OTA, zip code 64020
> 
> *OTA Channels absent from channel listing for 64020 zip code:*
> KMOS virtual channels (6.1, 6.2, 6.3, 6.4) on actual channel 15
> KOMU virtual channels (8.1, 8.3) on actual channel 8
> KRCG virtual channels (13.1, 13.2, 13.3, 13.4) on actual channel 12
> KMIZ virtual channels (17.1, 17.2, 17.3, 17.4) on actual channel 17
> 
> *Bad channel-->frequency mapping*
> KPXE virtual channels (50.1 through 50.6) are broadcast on actual channel 30. Channel listings in the tivo are looking for these channels on 51 or 52
> 
> KSMO 62.1 is correct, but 62.2 has an incorrect actual channel (Tivo looks for it on 62, but should be 47)
> 
> If I repeat guided setup using the zip code for the next town over, the missing channels are no longer missing. The channel lineup using this workaround isn't 100% accurate, but it at least has the channels that I need.


You are smack in the middle of two different TV markets (Kansas City and Columbia). See my previous post in this same thread regarding two markets. The next town over from you is probably east of you, right? It's closer to Columbia and getting a channel lineup from that market. Ask Rovi to create a Kansas City/Surround lineup that includes the surrounding TV markets.


----------



## Space

pL86 said:


> Not just news but it's happening with many of the shows on children's and animated channels like Disney, Nickelodeon and Cartoon Network. I was just "upgraded" to the Rovi guide data and discovered afterwards that the first airing of a new episode and a repeat several hours later were both set up to record (it was a new episode of the animated Spider-Man show on Disney XD). The guide info for both airings was exactly the same except one said "New" and the other "(R)" yet the repeat was being recorded because this series doesn't have any episode info under Rovi.
> ...


This issue with the news and children's networks were reported to Rovi & Microsoft at the time of the WMC migration over a year ago. I believe at the time they said there was nothing wrong, or some other BS like that.

I have to imagine that the old TiVo people are screaming at the old Rovi people that they are idiots and to fix these issues, but we'll have to see who wins...


----------



## chrishicks

For anyone who records the show Cops does your box actively avoid recording the Saturday 8:00pm shows? I have a 1P set as New Only which doesn't really mean anything since Cops has zero info tied to it so my Tivo is on what seems like a 24 recording schedule for the show since I swear Spike airs 50 eps a day. Anyway, I've noticed that my box will record every airing except the 8pm one. I look at the info for that episode and it's no different from the eps recorded at 7:30 and 8:30. It just doesn't like that 8pm showing for some reason.


----------



## Laughs Brightly

H&I is still showing "To Be Announced" on 2-4 in the Detroit, MI/Toledo, OH 43611 area. No Star Trek.
The issue with the channel 48 subchannels is mostly fixed so at least there is progress.


----------



## Nickipedia

Laughs Brightly said:


> H&I is still showing "To Be Announced" on 2-4 in the Detroit, MI/Toledo, OH 43611 area. No Star Trek.
> The issue with the channel 48 subchannels is mostly fixed so at least there is progress.


Is TBA showing for the entire channel in the guide? If so it may be a Lineup issue based on ZIP code. 2-4 WJBKDT4 is fully populated on my OTA, however the logo is missing. There's an "In Progress" ticket on that :up:


----------



## osu1991

Same problem in Tulsa. H&I has guide info for the OTA channel but the cable feed on Cox has had to be announced 24/7 since the switch.

I submitted a ticket 2weeks ago for it.


----------



## DancnDude

Biggest issue I noticed was that season passes for Survivor and Once Upon a Time that I've had forever now don't pick up the new seasons.

It looks like the Rovi data has each Survivor season as a separate thing. I think TiVo's old data used to do this but they fixed it up at some point so I didn't need to re-create the season pass every season.

Once Upon a Time is even weirder. The regular "Once Upon a Time" season pass shows no episodes and seasons 1-5 under "All Episodes". But "One Upon a Time: Evil Reins Once More" has seasons 5-6 and will record.


----------



## dishrich

OK, this IS getting beyond RIDICULOUS that I can't even setup a simple (one-touch) one-time recording on a major network channel during prime time!!!

Has anyone tried to set a recording tomorrow night, on the new CBS show Kevin Can Wait? The guide has it [email protected]:30PM...for ONE MINUTE, then ANOTHER entry for the same, exact show (description & everything)@7:31PM! Of course, I was just going to hit REC on both slots, but since it thinks it's the SAME show I'm trying to prog twice, it wouldn't let me.
Instead, I had to go in, cancel the 7:30 slot, then prog the 7:31 slot, but having it start early...REALLY???

(edit: I get 2 CBS's OTA & BOTH of them have this same, exact problem...so I highly doubt it's the local stations issue)

Since I have NO faith that it's even going to get the show AT ALL, I programmed a back-up recording on satellite...


----------



## dougdingle

dishrich said:


> OK, this IS getting beyond RIDICULOUS that I can't even setup a simple (one-touch) one-time recording on a major network channel during prime time!!!
> 
> Has anyone tried to set a recording tomorrow night, on the new CBS show Kevin Can Wait? The guide has it [email protected]:30PM...for ONE MINUTE, then ANOTHER entry for the same, exact show (description & everything)@7:31PM! Of course, I was just going to hit REC on both slots, but since it thinks it's the SAME show I'm trying to prog twice, it wouldn't let me.
> Instead, I had to go in, cancel the 7:30 slot, then prog the 7:31 slot, but having it start early...REALLY???
> 
> Since I have NO faith that it's even going to get the show AT ALL, I programmed a back-up recording on satellite...


Not sure what's happening at your place, but I noticed the show was airing when flicking through the guide this morning, and since a friend works on the show I generated a 1P for it with a couple of remote clicks, and it showed up fine in my to-do list. In Los Angeles on Time Warner.

Sorry you're having these weird issues...


----------



## dishrich

OK, but tell me what your actual, prog guide (NOT the to-do list) is showing you at this moment on your CBS station?? Is it showing 1 entry (like it should) or 2 entries back-to-back?


----------



## weaver

dishrich said:


> OK, but tell me what your actual, prog guide (NOT the to-do list) is showing you at this moment on your CBS station?? Is it showing 1 entry (like it should) or 2 entries back-to-back?


My guide shows it starting at 8:31 (Eastern), with The Big Bang Theory lasting until 8:31.


----------



## epstewart

weaver said:


> My guide shows it starting at 8:31 (Eastern), with The Big Bang Theory lasting until 8:31.


Same here. I'm on Verizon FiOS in Baltimore County, Maryland. Big Bang Theory at 8:00pm. Kevin Can Wait at 8:31pm. The Case of JonBenet Ransey at 9:00pm. Why Kevin starts at a minute after the half hour I don't know; I guess it's because he can wait . Anyhow, that doesn't happen with any other CBS prime time shows this week.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

epstewart said:


> Why Kevin starts at a minute after the half hour I don't know; I guess it's because he can wait .


It's so they can shift a minute's worth of ads into the (much) more expensive BBT slot.


----------



## danm628

epstewart said:


> Same here. I'm on Verizon FiOS in Baltimore County, Maryland. Big Bang Theory at 8:00pm. Kevin Can Wait at 8:31pm. The Case of JonBenet Ransey at 9:00pm. Why Kevin starts at a minute after the half hour I don't know; I guess it's because he can wait . Anyhow, that doesn't happen with any other CBS prime time shows this week.





Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's so they can shift a minute's worth of ads into the (much) more expensive BBT slot.


Partly it is to shift ads to the more expensive time slot. But part of the reason is to encourage you to stay on the channel. In order to watch all of Big Bang Theory you miss the first minute of the other channel show you were going to switch to. They are hoping that making you miss part of the other show will make you not switch to it.

Obviously it doesn't really matter if you have a TiVo.

- Dan


----------



## TiVoJedi

I finally got my brand new Bolt from my S1 xfer offer to populate guide data on the first 65 channels (analog)! I vaguely remembered a year ago when I had to redo setup in Windows Media Center that I had to choose a completely differently line-up for my zip code for Time Warner. Turns out I had to do the same thing with TiVo due to Rovi not being correct for zip code 40391 for TWC. What is the best way to report this problem to Rovi? I think I filled out a problem ticket for Microsoft last year and obviously nothing came of it. Maybe other parts of my city are correct, but the lineup was not even an option under my zip code in the TiVo guided setup. I recall in WMC it was with my zip (which is why repeating setup for the 4th time I selected that option even though city name did not match just to see if it would work.. and it did).

I kept reading here how Rovi lineups were fixed, but mine were grossly TBA for almost the entire guide and thought something else had to be wrong. Probably the worst timing to be setup correctly during guide data changeover\confusion!


----------



## BobCamp1

TiVoJedi said:


> I finally got my brand new Bolt from my S1 xfer offer to populate guide data on the first 65 channels (analog)! I vaguely remembered a year ago when I had to redo setup in Windows Media Center that I had to choose a completely differently line-up for my zip code for Time Warner. Turns out I had to do the same thing with TiVo due to Rovi not being correct for zip code 40391 for TWC. What is the best way to report this problem to Rovi? I think I filled out a problem ticket for Microsoft last year and obviously nothing came of it. Maybe other parts of my city are correct, but the lineup was not even an option under my zip code in the TiVo guided setup. I recall in WMC it was with my zip (which is why repeating setup for the 4th time I selected that option even though city name did not match just to see if it would work.. and it did).
> 
> I kept reading here how Rovi lineups were fixed, but mine were grossly TBA for almost the entire guide and thought something else had to be wrong. Probably the worst timing to be setup correctly during guide data changeover\confusion!


I was in almost the same boat you were. It had the Gracenote guide data in it, then two days later it had the Rovi data in it. It shipped with the Gracenote guide software, but I think the Tivo immediately updated to the software that used Rovi as there was a reboot or two involved.

What I did was unplug the phone line from my S1 so it still had lifetime on it, then used that for a few days while the Bolt settled down.


----------



## JoeKustra

TiVo left a message on my TiVo boxes this morning that two channel corrections were done. I submitted one on Friday. One was cable, one was OTA.


----------



## dougdingle

danm628 said:


> Partly it is to shift ads to the more expensive time slot. But part of the reason is to encourage you to stay on the channel. In order to watch all of Big Bang Theory you miss the first minute of the other channel show you were going to switch to. They are hoping that making you miss part of the other show will make you not switch to it.
> 
> Obviously it doesn't really matter if you have a TiVo.
> 
> - Dan


The second part of your answer is most of it. It's not so much about the ads, it's a leftover mindset from literally 60 years ago when TVs did not have remote controls, and you had to stand up and walk across the room to change channels. The three available networks at the time did all they could to keep you watching their channel, and this was one of the ways they did - make the shows run a little long so you miss the first minute or two of what's playing elsewhere.

The people currently making network programming decisions are not very intelligent for the most part, being driven mostly by precedent and fear. DVR penetration in households has hit 50%, according to Nielsen (equal to streaming services penetration), and yet the network programmers act as if neither existed. DVRs and streaming on demand put the viewer in charge of scheduling, upsetting everything they've held dear for seven decades, so best to ignore them.

It's the same reason they give such heavy weight to a show's 'lead-in', the show on before. It's just stupid. Unless you're some stoner who lost the remote in the couch cushions, you change the channel or not depending on what you want to watch, not how they fantasize they're manipulating your viewing.

That "we'll let this show run a minute long because we can" used to really annoy me when I had a dual tuner Series 3, but with a six tuner Roamio, it ceased to be a problem.


----------



## lpwcomp

dougdingle said:


> The second part of your answer is most of it. It's not so much about the ads, it's a leftover mindset from literally 60 years ago when TVs did not have remote controls, and you had to stand up and walk across the room to change channels. The three available networks at the time did all they could to keep you watching their channel, and this was one of the ways they did - make the shows run a little long so you miss the first minute or two of what's playing elsewhere.
> 
> The people currently making network programming decisions are not very intelligent for the most part, being driven mostly by precedent and fear. DVR penetration in households has hit 50%, according to Nielsen (equal to streaming services penetration), and yet the network programmers act as if neither existed. DVRs and streaming on demand put the viewer in charge of scheduling, upsetting everything they've held dear for seven decades, so best to ignore them.
> 
> It's the same reason they give such heavy weight to a show's 'lead-in', the show on before. It's just stupid. Unless you're some stoner who lost the remote in the couch cushions, you change the channel or not depending on what you want to watch, not how they fantasize they're manipulating your viewing.
> 
> That "we'll let this show run a minute long because we can" used to really annoy me when I had a dual tuner Series 3, but with a six tuner Roamio, it ceased to be a problem.


Your post is contradictory. If it's more difficult to change the channel, you're less likely to do so and so there is less need to extend the program to discourage you from doing so.


----------



## JoeKustra

starbreiz said:


> Is anyone noticing that even if they get shows in the right time slots, there is a huge lack of episodic data other than a generic description? Rovi's quality is concerning.


They do love their adjectives. Maybe it's their way of telling their customers that they are better than Gracenote. (not)


----------



## epstewart

danm628 said:


> Partly it is to shift ads to the more expensive time slot. But part of the reason is to encourage you to stay on the channel. In order to watch all of Big Bang Theory you miss the first minute of the other channel show you were going to switch to. They are hoping that making you miss part of the other show will make you not switch to it.
> 
> Obviously it doesn't really matter if you have a TiVo.
> 
> - Dan


Makes sense! Yet I note that CBS seems (according to the guide data) to be using this ploy only between The Big Bang Theory and Kevin Can Wait. None of their other prime time transitions show this idiosyncrasy, AFAIK. Maybe it's because they think the Kevin premiere might otherwise get weak ratings?


----------



## al_wilson2

dishrich said:


> OK, this IS getting beyond RIDICULOUS that I can't even setup a simple (one-touch) one-time recording on a major network channel during prime time!!!
> 
> Has anyone tried to set a recording tomorrow night, on the new CBS show Kevin Can Wait? The guide has it [email protected]:30PM...for ONE MINUTE, then ANOTHER entry for the same, exact show (description & everything)@7:31PM! Of course, I was just going to hit REC on both slots, but since it thinks it's the SAME show I'm trying to prog twice, it wouldn't let me.
> Instead, I had to go in, cancel the 7:30 slot, then prog the 7:31 slot, but having it start early...REALLY???
> 
> (edit: I get 2 CBS's OTA & BOTH of them have this same, exact problem...so I highly doubt it's the local stations issue)
> 
> Since I have NO faith that it's even going to get the show AT ALL, I programmed a back-up recording on satellite...


I created a onepass through TiVo online for this show, and it appears to be scheduled correctly. I show Big Bang running from 8 to 8:31, then Kevin Can Wait from 8:31 to 9.


----------



## al_wilson2

TiVoJedi said:


> I finally got my brand new Bolt from my S1 xfer offer to populate guide data on the first 65 channels (analog)! I vaguely remembered a year ago when I had to redo setup in Windows Media Center that I had to choose a completely differently line-up for my zip code for Time Warner. Turns out I had to do the same thing with TiVo due to Rovi not being correct for zip code 40391 for TWC. What is the best way to report this problem to Rovi?


I found this link in another post somewhere, to correct channel lineups. https://www.tivo.com/lineup.html


----------



## TiVoJedi

BobCamp1 said:


> I was in almost the same boat you were. It had the Gracenote guide data in it, then two days later it had the Rovi data in it. It shipped with the Gracenote guide software, but I think the Tivo immediately updated to the software that used Rovi as there was a reboot or two involved.
> 
> What I did was unplug the phone line from my S1 so it still had lifetime on it, then used that for a few days while the Bolt settled down.


Looks like my S1 ran out of guide data yesterday, but can still successfully call in. Is Tivo going to take their modem offline? I feel like my S1 should just continue to "phone home" until home goes away. LOL


----------



## TiVoJedi

al_wilson2 said:


> I found this link in another post somewhere, to correct channel lineups. https://www.tivo.com/lineup.html


Thanks! I hope I won't have to repeat setup on both TiVo and WMC if they fix it. I would imagine they will just give TiVo the choice for Time Warner Cable Richmond standard when a user puts in their Winchester zip code, so in theory it will just help the next TiVo-owning Winchester resident get the correct choice at the beginning.


----------



## jtrain

ARWL for NFL/Broncos still not picking up correctly. 
9/25 - NFL Football: Broncos at Bengals; OAD shows as 9/25; no description available
10/2 - NFL Football: Broncos at Buccaneers; OAD shows as 10/2; no description available

Maybe the description will fill in as the week goes on and it will pick up. I like to keep all of the games in one folder when possible. Yesterday's game did record properly under the ARWL, but for whatever reason, the next couple week's games are not showing as upcoming recordings in the To-Do List.


----------



## boywaja

In Fairfax VA, Cox channel 1074 is a shared channel for masn2, csn2 and I think espn3.

Gracenote/tribune guide data is still correct, as verified by checking guide data on zap2it.com.

Rovi/Tivo guide data is not correct.

I contacted cox support on twitter but no change.

This means whenever the Nationals are on MASN2, the game isn't recorded


----------



## Series3Sub

Stupid new Rovi guide data has Eyewitness News at 4PM labeled as Eyewitness at 5PM, so the One Pass will NOT record it. I have reported this via TiVo's line up issues page. I'm just adding this so that we can continue to have a good idea of how goofed up the change has been, and c'mon, labeling 4PM news as 5PM news is just human stupidity at Rovi. So, according to the guide 5PM news airs at 4PM and then 5PM news airs again at 5PM. Duh!

I won't get into the huge pain in other ways caused by this, but it was significant that even required a guided set up and re-entering 53 one passes on just ONE of my TiVo's. Like many here, I do have a number of TiVo's and channel line up fixing was a terrible chore on 3 S3's. All in all, clumsy PITA.


----------



## JoeKustra

This is a double post. I also have in a thread in the 1P forum.

I have never watched NCIS:Los Angeles so I thought I would collect the whole series since my 3TB drive isn't too busy. I found that USA is starting with S1 E1 on 10/1. Perfect. So I made the 1P for new & repeats, starting with S1. I then noticed an episode on 9/21 was not checked. Seems starting 10/1 at 9pm EDT, NCIS (all of them) are listed as Ncis, so a search does not find them.

I love the new TiVo. 

Ok, same with L&O:SVU becomes L&O:Svu.

I submitted a ticket.


----------



## globalgreg

TonyD79 said:


> Tivo Support must be the most hellish place to be right now. I don't envy them. I have been involved in bad rollouts but this is a complete nightmare that I don't think anyone saw coming.


The Costco switch from AmEx to Visa may be even worse than this.


----------



## Oldphile

JoeKustra said:


> This is a double post. I also have in a thread in the 1P forum.
> 
> I have never watched NCIS:Los Angeles so I thought I would collect the whole series since my 3TB drive isn't too busy. I found that USA is starting with S1 E1 on 10/1. Perfect. So I made the 1P for new & repeats, starting with S1. I then noticed an episode on 9/21 was not checked. Seems starting 10/1 at 9pm EDT, NCIS (all of them) are listed as Ncis, so a search does not find them.
> 
> I love the new TiVo.
> 
> Ok, same with L&O:SVU becomes L&O:Svu.
> 
> I submitted a ticket.


I just confirmed what you saw and to add insult to injury, there isn't an option in SEARCH to enter lower case letters.


----------



## NashGuy

I haven't been keeping up with everything on this thread, only reading here and there on the various Rovi guide threads. Has anyone listed all of the specific types of flaws we're seeing with Rovi guide data?


 "To be announced" placeholders where guide data is missing
 Guide data completely missing for some channels (Sounds like this may be more of a concern for OTA, particularly with repeaters and subchannels, although some cable subscribers are missing channels too.)
 Lack of season and episode numbers for some shows
 Lack of original air date for some shows
 Generic series descriptions instead of specific episode descriptions for some shows
 Some sort of problems with guide data making some Wishlists not work (Maybe this is simply due to one of the problems listed above?)

If any of these are incorrect or if I'm missing any specific types of problems, please correct or add to the list.


----------



## FitzAusTex

NashGuy said:


> I haven't been keeping up with everything on this thread, only reading here and there on the various Rovi guide threads. Has anyone listed all of the specific types of flaws we're seeing with Rovi guide data?
> 
> 
> "To be announced" placeholders where guide data is missing
> Guide data completely missing for some channels (Sounds like this may be more of a concern for OTA, particularly with repeaters and subchannels, although some cable subscribers are missing channels too.)
> Lack of season and episode numbers for some shows
> Lack of original air date for some shows
> Generic series descriptions instead of specific episode descriptions for some shows
> Some sort of problems with guide data making some Wishlists not work (Maybe this is simply due to one of the problems listed above?)
> 
> If any of these are incorrect or if I'm missing any specific types of problems, please correct or add to the list.


only around 2 to 5% of the movies on movie premiums have ratings. Most just list "No Rating". Makes parental controls pure joy.


----------



## JoeKustra

Oldphile said:


> I just confirmed what you saw and to add insult to injury, there isn't an option in SEARCH to enter lower case letters.


It's also mixed case on tvguide.com and I really need to stop laughing. It was with the Search function that first noticed the problem. I have two 1P for NCIS:LA now.


----------



## epstewart

JoeKustra said:


> This is a double post. I also have in a thread in the 1P forum.
> 
> I have never watched NCIS:Los Angeles so I thought I would collect the whole series since my 3TB drive isn't too busy. I found that USA is starting with S1 E1 on 10/1. Perfect. So I made the 1P for new & repeats, starting with S1. I then noticed an episode on 9/21 was not checked. Seems starting 10/1 at 9pm EDT, NCIS (all of them) are listed as Ncis, so a search does not find them.
> 
> I love the new TiVo.
> 
> Ok, same with L&O:SVU becomes L&O:Svu.
> 
> I submitted a ticket.


My Search shows numerous separate entries:


NCIS
NCIS: New Orleans
NCIS: Los Angeles
Ncis: Los Angeles
Ncis

The "Upcoming" list for "NCIS: Los Angeles" is different from the one for "Ncis: Los Angeles."

This looks like something that ought to be easy for the TiVo people to fix. We'll see if it gets fixed quickly ...


----------



## rainwater

epstewart said:


> My Search shows numerous separate entries:
> 
> 
> NCIS
> NCIS: New Orleans
> NCIS: Los Angeles
> Ncis: Los Angeles
> Ncis
> 
> The "Upcoming" list for "NCIS: Los Angeles" is different from the one for "Ncis: Los Angeles."
> 
> This looks like something that ought to be easy for the TiVo people to fix. We'll see if it gets fixed quickly ...


Welcome to the world of sports. The amount of duplicate entries in various sports is mind boggling. I don't think a single update to these multiple series listings in sports has been made yet.


----------



## Stormydog

I have been frustrated on trying to record certain channels lately and decided to try and get some information and who to contact Tivo or Comcast.

I remember getting a message from Tivo about a line up change. Told me any channel changes would be switched over for me. I get these messages assuming Comcast was switching channels again. so I deleted message and later discovered problems. Since I am new to this problem I am trying to catch up by reading thru this post. Please reply to my questions so I know better what is going on. I got no message about Rovi or guide data being changed. I was so very happy with Tivo and OnePass previously.

1) Rovi bought Tivo correct?
2) What did Tivo use for guide date before being bought?
3) Is this Rovi switching their guide data onto our Tivo machines and there are massive problems with Rovi data, therefore becoming our problem?
4) Example Had ch 13 Discovery record several shows like Bering Sea Gold. Afterwards my OnePass records this show on ch 44 TDC-E. All I get when recorded is infomercials on ch 44. Guide data for ch 13 either shows shows or TBA as of right now.
Do I have at least a brief understanding of the problem? Nothing I can do but inform Tivo of channel problems?

Thanks for your patience in bringing me up to speed.


----------



## JoeKustra

I also see a Program Tba at 10:30am on USA. This keeps getting better. And it's the same on tvguide.com. tv.com doesn't go out that far.


----------



## lpwcomp

Oldphile said:


> I just confirmed what you saw and to add insult to injury, there isn't an option in SEARCH to enter lower case letters.


Search isn't case sensitive.

The problem is more than just a name change. The real problem is that they have 2 different seriesIds.


----------



## MacBrian

MacBrian said:


> 10-1 KAKEDT, Frequency 10 is weaker - signal strength 55-65 but has guide data
> 10-1, KAKE-DT Frequency 21 is strong - signal strength 80 but no guide data
> 10-2 KAKEDT2, Frequency 10 is weaker - signal strength 55-65 but has guide data
> 10-2, KAKE-DT2 Frequency 21 is strong - signal strength 80 but no guide data


Reposting this because TiVo has closed my case number on this issue and it is NOT resolved yet.


----------



## TonyD79

globalgreg said:


> The Costco switch from AmEx to Visa may be even worse than this.


I hadn't realized that. It seems so smooth from a user perspective. I guess there are a lot of ticked off AmEx users.


----------



## TonyD79

JoeKustra said:


> I also see a Program Tba at 10:30am on USA. This keeps getting better. And it's the same on tvguide.com. tv.com doesn't go out that far.


What day?


----------



## JoeKustra

TonyD79 said:


> What day?


10/1 and all the lower case stuff starts on 10/1, which is, as we know, the day after the series 1 lose guide data.

Note: I pay for 240 channels, but only have 20 in my guide favorites. There may be other networks with similar problems.


----------



## Space

lpwcomp said:


> Search isn't case sensitive.
> 
> The problem is more than just a name change. The real problem is that they have 2 different seriesIds.


Exactly. The uppercase/lowercase makes it easier to spot, but the ultimate issue is that Rovi assigned some episodes to one seriesID and other episodes to another seriesID.

How episodes of a show get assigned to a seriesID is a mystery. I am not sure how it is done. Perhaps there is some global identifier that the networks use and send that to both Rovi and Gracenote. Or maybe the networks just send the series name and it is up to Rovi and Gracenote to determine what series it should be assigned to (which would make it difficult if there were multiple different series with the same name).

It is likely that sending some episodes with series names that have one case and others with another case could trigger Rovi to assign different seriesIDs. Stuff like this seems to trip up Rovi, but Gracenote seems to usually handle it in stride.


----------



## lpwcomp

I am tempted to say that Rovi/PI side of TiVo is staffed by trained monkeys but I don't think they've actually had all that much training.


----------



## lpwcomp

On the NCIS vs Ncis and the Special Victims Unit vs Svu issue - it's more than that. Look at the OAD's for the mixed case ones.


----------



## epstewart

lpwcomp said:


> On the NCIS vs Ncis and the Special Victims Unit vs Svu issue - it's more than that. Look at the OAD's for the mixed case ones.


I'm a bit confused. Some of the posts in this thread talk about problems with failing to have the proper series IDs, while others talk about Original Air Date problems. Are both of these parameters problematic, or just one of them? Thanks.


----------



## aaronwt

TonyD79 said:


> I hadn't realized that. It seems so smooth from a user perspective. I guess there are a lot of ticked off AmEx users.


The people at work that use Costco have said just the opposite. The change was anything but smooth.


----------



## aaronwt

lpwcomp said:


> On the NCIS vs Ncis and the Special Victims Unit vs Svu issue - it's more than that. Look at the OAD's for the mixed case ones.


What's the issue with SVU? I still have my Season Passes from a long time ago in use for it. Set for new which is picking up the new episodes coming. Should I be expecting an issue?


----------



## lpwcomp

aaronwt said:


> What's the issue with SVU? I still have my Season Passes from a long time ago in use for it. Set for new which is picking up the new episodes coming. Should I be expecting an issue?


Look at the guide for USA at 9AM EDT on 10/2.


----------



## lpwcomp

epstewart said:


> I'm a bit confused. Some of the posts in this thread talk about problems with failing to have the proper series IDs, while others talk about Original Air Date problems. Are both of these parameters problematic, or just one of them? Thanks.


Both.


----------



## MPSAN

Is there anyone working on the 1P recording duplicates issue? I get the same show every day as NEW at 5 PM. Now that we have ROVI, I get it at 5 AND 8. This is taking a tuner at 8 that it does not need and is preventing me from recording a show in the Bedroom. I had to schedule it in the Family room.


----------



## aaronwt

lpwcomp said:


> Look at the guide for USA at 9AM EDT on 10/2.


??? What's the issue on 10/2? It shows "Law & Order: Special Victims Unit" for all episodes that day on USA(on 10/2 from 9AM on). Just Like what the new recording scheduled for tonight shows on NBC.


----------



## BobCamp1

MPSAN said:


> Is there anyone working on the 1P recording duplicates issue? I get the same show every day as NEW at 5 PM. Now that we have ROVI, I get it at 5 AND 8. This is taking a tuner at 8 that it does not need and is preventing me from recording a show in the Bedroom. I had to schedule it in the Family room.


You didn't specify the show.

I'm guessing that problem is a result of only using the OAD to determine if a show is new. A repeat that is on the same day as the new episode will also record as new since it has the same OAD, that date matches today's date. It's weird because the "new" tag isn't displayed for the repeat, and you'd think the box would be smart enough to figure it out.

It's also weird because channels did this all the time and Tivo didn't have any problems with it until the switch-over.


----------



## rainwater

BobCamp1 said:


> You didn't specify the show.
> 
> I'm guessing that problem is a result of only using the OAD to determine if a show is new. A repeat that is on the same day as the new episode will also record as new since it has the same OAD, that date matches today's date. It's weird because the "new" tag isn't displayed for the repeat, and you'd think the box would be smart enough to figure it out.
> 
> It's also weird because channels did this all the time and Tivo didn't have any problems with it until the switch-over.


In many cases it is not because of the OAD. The issue is Rovi uses different recording ids for repeats. This happens for pretty much all sports and many live events (like news).


----------



## lpwcomp

aaronwt said:


> ??? What's the issue on 10/2? It shows "Law & Order: Special Victims Unit" for all episodes that day on USA(on 10/2 from 9AM on). Just Like what the new recording scheduled for tonight shows on NBC.


Then they've fixed it and I (and others) haven't gotten the updated data because the guide on my Roamio shows "Law & Order: Svu" for 10AM, 11AM, 12PM, 6PM, 7PM, 8PM, and 10PM, all with "No information available" and an OAD of 10/2/16. Besides the time (and a few minor things like "R' and "HD"), the only correct thing is the episode _*title*_.


----------



## epstewart

rainwater said:


> In many cases it is not because of the OAD. The issue is Rovi uses different recording ids for repeats. This happens for pretty much all sports and many live events (like news).


Is the recording ID the same thing as the series ID?


----------



## JoeKustra

aaronwt said:


> ??? What's the issue on 10/2? It shows "Law & Order: Special Victims Unit" for all episodes that day on USA(on 10/2 from 9AM on). Just Like what the new recording scheduled for tonight shows on NBC.


While I see the correct title for 9am on 10/2, I also still have the incorrect title at 10am: L&O:Svu S1, E2. It's only S1 that has issues.


----------



## lpwcomp

rainwater said:


> In many cases it is not because of the OAD. The issue is Rovi uses different recording ids for repeats. This happens for pretty much all sports and many live events (like news).


In some cases, it's not that they assign *different* programIds, they just don't bother to assign one at all.


----------



## lpwcomp

JoeKustra said:


> While I see the correct title for 9am on 10/2, I also still have the incorrect title at 10am: L&O:Svu S1, E2. It's only S1 that has issues.


It's not really S1. The season and episode numbers are wrong.


----------



## lpwcomp

epstewart said:


> Is the recording ID the same thing as the series ID?


No. What he's referring to as the recording ID is what we have been calling for at least the last 5 years as the programId. It identifies the specific episode of a series.


----------



## JoeKustra

lpwcomp said:


> It's not really S1. The season and episode numbers are wrong.


That make sense. It should be S8 E22 if the title is correct.


----------



## MPSAN

BobCamp1 said:


> You didn't specify the show.
> 
> I'm guessing that problem is a result of only using the OAD to determine if a show is new. A repeat that is on the same day as the new episode will also record as new since it has the same OAD, that date matches today's date. It's weird because the "new" tag isn't displayed for the repeat, and you'd think the box would be smart enough to figure it out.
> 
> It's also weird because channels did this all the time and Tivo didn't have any problems with it until the switch-over.


It is The O'Reilly Factor on Fox News, but it happens elsewhere. I have a 1P for 5PM and tell it only new shows and I keep ONE. Before ROVI, it would see that it went on again at 8PM and know that it was recorded already. Now it records it at 5PM, and then records it again, replacing the 5PM show. Not a big issue but it is taking a tuner at 8PM that I can not afford to loose!


----------



## Space

Most shows on the news networks have no episode specific information, so as far as the TiVo knows, every episode is just a generic airing of "The O'Reilly Factor". Since it has no way of knowing that the 5pm and 8pm airing are the same episode, it just records both of them to be safe.

Hopefully TiVo/Rovi will fix this problem with news (and also sports) shows and duplicates can be avoided in the future.

This problem has existed at least since I started getting Rovi data on my WMC machine, and has been reported to Microsoft and Rovi many times. It's over a year later and they have still done nothing about it.


----------



## JoeKustra

Space said:


> Most shows on the news networks have no episode specific information, so as far as the TiVo knows, every episode is just a generic airing of "The O'Reilly Factor". Since it has no way of knowing that the 5pm and 8pm airing are the same episode, it just records both of them to be safe.
> 
> Hopefully TiVo/Rovi will fix this problem with news (and also sports) shows and duplicates can be avoided in the future.
> 
> This problem has existed at least since I started getting Rovi data on my WMC machine, and has been reported to Microsoft and Rovi many times. It's over a year later and they have still done nothing about it.


I think this issue has existed for a long time. I observed that any program new is new until midnight if it repeats. This is usually news of course. I'm not a recorder of news or weather, but I can see an issue of shows that are more than just raw news and someone works during prime time. I did that for 5 years and depended on the recording of prime time. The alternative was watching daytime TV. That was not an option.

I still record prime time and watch it during the weekends.


----------



## lpwcomp

JoeKustra said:


> I think this issue has existed for a long time. I observed that any program new is new until midnight if it repeats. This is usually news of course. I'm not a recorder of news or weather, but I can see an issue of shows that are more than just raw news and someone works during prime time. I did that for 5 years and depended on the recording of prime time. The alternative was watching daytime TV. That was not an option.
> 
> I still record prime time and watch it during the weekends.


Being listed as NEW is not the issue. Lots of shows on cable channels are like that. The problem is that unlike Gracenote, Rovi/TiVo is not assigning programIds to episodes of "news" shows.


----------



## MPSAN

JoeKustra said:


> I think this issue has existed for a long time. I observed that any program new is new until midnight if it repeats. This is usually news of course. I'm not a recorder of news or weather, but I can see an issue of shows that are more than just raw news and someone works during prime time. I did that for 5 years and depended on the recording of prime time. The alternative was watching daytime TV. That was not an option.
> 
> I still record prime time and watch it during the weekends.


This NEVER happened before our ROVI Downgrade. The TIVO knew that it had already recorded that show so there was no reason to record it again 3 hours later.


----------



## JoeKustra

MPSAN said:


> This NEVER happened before our ROVI Downgrade. The TIVO knew that it had already recorded that show so there was no reason to record it again 3 hours later.


You never had a 1P for TDS I would guess.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom

Once again had to report Lineup Issues to Tivo about ElRey channel not having even remotely accurate information next week starting on Monday 09/26.


----------



## MPSAN

JoeKustra said:


> You never had a 1P for TDS I would guess.


What is TDS?


----------



## RoamioJeff

JoeKustra said:


> I think this issue has existed for a long time.


+1

The duplicate recordings of O'Reilly (8PM ET & 11PM ET) were happening to me prior to the Rovi conversion. So additional factors may be in play.

Not much of a deal for me as, since late June, once a week I just run down the To Do list and hit clear on all 11PM O'Reilly entries.


----------



## MPSAN

RoamioJeff said:


> +1
> 
> The duplicate recordings of O'Reilly (8PM ET & 11PM ET) were happening to me prior to the Rovi conversion. So additional factors may be in play.
> 
> Not much of a deal for me as, since late June, once a week I just run down the To Do list and hit clear on all 11PM O'Reilly entries.


Well, it never happened to me before the ROVI stuff. I only record 1 show, and it overwrites the next day. I do this so I can start it late as I watch while on a treadmill. It is Only an issue as it is taking a tuner at 8PM and that is primetime!


----------



## tim1724

MPSAN said:


> What is TDS?


The Daily Show. Gracenote never has episode data for all the reruns that Comedy Central runs on Mondays, so TiVo would always record all of them. (The same was true of The Colbert Report back when that was on.)


----------



## lpwcomp

RoamioJeff said:


> +1
> 
> The duplicate recordings of O'Reilly (8PM ET & 11PM ET) were happening to me prior to the Rovi conversion. So additional factors may be in play.
> 
> Not much of a deal for me as, since late June, once a week I just run down the To Do list and hit clear on all 11PM O'Reilly entries.


Never happened for me until the switch. The only time I got the 11PM showing was when there was a conflict at 8PM. Now I always get both unless there is A conflict.


----------



## JoeKustra

tim1724 said:


> The Daily Show. Gracenote never has episode data for all the reruns that Comedy Central runs on Mondays, so TiVo would always record all of them. (The same was true of The Colbert Report back when that was on.)


I have a ticket for TDS and Late Night to see if they will fix the season and episode numbers. But no Monday repeats so far.


----------



## nrc

MPSAN said:


> This NEVER happened before our ROVI Downgrade. The TIVO knew that it had already recorded that show so there was no reason to record it again 3 hours later.


Ditto. I get three recordings of the "The Kelly File" on Fox News each night now and that never happened prior to the Rovi guide data switch.


----------



## HarperVision

RoamioJeff said:


> +1 The duplicate recordings of O'Reilly (8PM ET & 11PM ET) were happening to me prior to the Rovi conversion. So additional factors may be in play. Not much of a deal for me as, since late June, once a week I just run down the To Do list and hit clear on all 11PM O'Reilly entries.





MPSAN said:


> Well, it never happened to me before the ROVI stuff. I only record 1 show, and it overwrites the next day. I do this so I can start it late as I watch while on a treadmill. It is Only an issue as it is taking a tuner at 8PM and that is primetime!





lpwcomp said:


> Never happened for me until the switch. The only time I got the 11PM showing was when there was a conflict at 8PM. Now I always get both unless there is A conflict.





nrc said:


> Ditto. I get three recordings of the "The Kelly File" on Fox News each night now and that never happened prior to the Rovi guide data switch.


same same, I get multiples every night.


----------



## aaronwt

I do too but it's not a big deal. I have my 1P set to keep three episodes. So I always have the newest one available.


----------



## MPSAN

What is strange is that the 5PM O'Reilly Factor shows as NEW in the guide and the 8PM does not. My 1P is set to NEW Only.


----------



## schatham

MPSAN said:


> What is strange is that the 5PM O'Reilly Factor shows as NEW in the guide and the 8PM does not. My 1P is set to NEW Only.


Maybe because your 3 hours behind NY. The 5pm show for you is the 8PM show for me here in MA. You get 5 and 8, we get 8 and 11. We don't have a 5PM O'Rielly, do you have an 11?


----------



## MPSAN

schatham said:


> Maybe because your 3 hours behind NY. The 5pm show for you is the 8PM show for me here in MA. You get 5 and 8, we get 8 and 11. We don't have a 5PM O'Rielly, do you have an 11?


No 11PM as I am on the West Coast. I was on Tivo Chat and they are aware of this and are working on metadata. As usual, there is no ETA.


----------



## lpwcomp

MPSAN said:


> What is strange is that the 5PM O'Reilly Factor shows as NEW in the guide and the 8PM does not. My 1P is set to NEW Only.





schatham said:


> Maybe because your 3 hours behind NY. The 5pm show for you is the 8PM show for me here in MA. You get 5 and 8, we get 8 and 11. We don't have a 5PM O'Rielly, do you have an 11?


"NEW" in the guide and New for recording purposes are not really related.


----------



## schatham

lpwcomp said:


> "NEW" in the guide and New for recording purposes are not really related.


Why would the second news show be marked new in the guide, it's a repeat? My 11pm show is not marked new. News is treated like sports.


----------



## rainwater

schatham said:


> Why would the second news show be marked new in the guide, it's a repeat? My 11pm show is not marked new. News is treated like sports.


Because Rovi doesn't properly link the airings to the original airing. It happens for pretty much all news and sports with the Rovi data.


----------



## lpwcomp

schatham said:


> Why would the second news show be marked new in the guide, it's a repeat? My 11pm show is not marked new. News is treated like sports.


"NEW" in the guide used to mean that the showing is the same day as the OAD, although I think they are using a different field than the one displayed. Who the heck knows what it means now. Look at last night's "American Horror Story". All three showings have an OAD of 09/22/16 and all three are flagged "NEW" in the guide, including the 1AM showing. Actual OAD should have been 09/2_*1*_/16.


----------



## epstewart

lpwcomp said:


> "NEW" in the guide used to mean that the showing is the same day as the OAD, although I think they are using a different field than the one displayed. Who the heck knows what it means now. Look at last night's "American Horror Story". All three showings have an OAD of 09/22/16 and all three are flagged "NEW" in the guide, including the 1AM showing. Actual OAD should have been 09/2_*1*_/16.


I am wondering whether the eventual fix for this kind of thing would have to involve both changes to the Rovi data itself and changes to how the TiVo software uses the Rovi data?


----------



## dougdingle

schatham said:


> Why would the second news show be marked new in the guide, it's a repeat? My 11pm show is not marked new.


My sense is that the "NEW" sprite visible in the guide is a result of the formula (OriginalAirDate=BroadcastDate), while on recordings it's (OriginalAirDate=DateRecorded).

The 11 PM show may not be marked NEW in the guide because it's a show on a news channel from the east coast, and if you're on the west coast, it's already tomorrow at 2 AM where the show originates, so it's no longer today.

Recording decisions seem to be made on some other basis.

I find someone's reporting of recording a show at 5PM, then recording it again at 8PM, overwriting the 5PM recording, to be pretty obnoxious behavior for a DVR.


----------



## FitzAusTex

If Tivo is smart, they're closely following this thread and the other Rovi guide thread, and basing any potential fixes to the guide data from what we're reporting. Nobody understands this stuff outside Tivo like we do. 

I'm eternally optimistic that they even care about getting the guide/WLs/1P/search to function as well as it did using Gracenote data, previous warts and all...


----------



## dougdingle

FitzAusTex said:


> I'm eternally optimistic that they even care about getting the guide/WLs/1P/search to function as well as it did using Gracenote data, previous warts and all...


As am I. I was originally not happy with the rollout, but it seems they've worked very hard to fix many issues that resulted from the Rovi change. I do understand that some areas still have issues, but it seems things are getting fixed. After the first two days of guide updates, I had fewer problems than most who post, so easy for me to say.

What I have found is that the three small issues I had were resolved by contacting support directly, whether on the web or by phone. I find it difficult to believe that TiVo personnel are plowing through the literally thousands of posts here and making notes.

The changeover timing could have been better, coming two to four weeks earlier...


----------



## lpwcomp

dougdingle said:


> My sense is that the "NEW" sprite visible in the guide is a result of the formula (OriginalAirDate=BroadcastDate), while on recordings it's (OriginalAirDate=DateRecorded).


Based on what I saw with AHS last night, it appears to be (OAD >= BD)



dougdingle said:


> The 11 PM show may not be marked NEW in the guide because it's a show on a news channel from the east coast, and if you're on the west coast, it's already tomorrow at 2 AM where the show originates, so it's no longer today.


The channel has nothing to do with it. My theory is: if ((OAD == NULL) & (!R)) then NEW.



dougdingle said:


> Recording decisions seem to be made on some other basis.


If the episode has not been previously recorded and the OAD is within 28 days of the showing date, then a NEW only 1P/SP will schedule it. It will also be scheduled if episode specific information is missing.



dougdingle said:


> I find someone's reporting of recording a show at 5PM, then recording it again at 8PM, overwriting the 5PM recording, to be pretty obnoxious behavior for a DVR.


That will only happen if KAM=1.


----------



## lpwcomp

dougdingle said:


> As am I. I was originally not happy with the rollout, but it seems they've worked very hard to fix many issues that resulted from the Rovi change. I do understand that some areas still have issues, but it seems things are getting fixed. After the first two days of guide updates, I had fewer problems than most who post, so easy for me to say.
> 
> What I have found is that the three small issues I had were resolved by contacting support directly, whether on the web or by phone. I find it difficult to believe that TiVo personnel are plowing through the literally thousands of posts here and making notes.


How nice for you. Meanwhile, some of the data problems get fixed on a piece by piece basis and the the same problem appears again a few days later. Unless they address the root cause, it's going to continue to be a complete mess.



dougdingle said:


> The changeover timing could have been better, coming two to four weeks earlier...


If anything, it was done too early but they were up against a hard deadline.


----------



## morac

dougdingle said:


> The changeover timing could have been better, coming two to four weeks earlier...


It really wouldn't have matter as most of the problems started cropping up once the Fall season started.

Prior to that I thought the switch over went rather smoothly (I switched over late August). It wasn't until I realized that some of my network OnePasses somehow now referenced Spanish channels (eg: Once Upon a Time) and other ones wouldn't record because of a lack of an OAD, that I noticed a problem.

The problem is that the TiVo software can only do so much when it gets garbage guide data. Makes me wonder how all of Rovi's other clients handle this.


----------



## Space

My understanding of how it works is that the "NEW" flag is set in the source data (Rovi or Gracenote). I am not sure how it is set, but it may be sent from the TV networks themselves.

TiVo (and WMC) ignore the NEW flag. It is not used for scheduling a recording.

What is used is the OAD (Original Air Date) of the episode. If the OAD is within a certain number of days of the airing date of the episode, then it is considered new. For TiVo this is 28 days, for WMC it is 7 days.

If two airings of the same show are on the same day, or within 28 or 7 days of each other, they will both be considered new to the DVR, however the DVR will only schedule one to record because it knows that they are the same episode.

And that is the key, the DVR needs to know that they are the same episode. If it does not know they are the same episode, then it just assumes that they are two different episodes that just happen to have the same OAD (as if they were back-to-back new episodes originally for example).

If the two episodes have no Episode Specific Information (ESI), as in they just have "generic" info, then the DVR will record them both by default, because it doesn't know that they are the same episode.


----------



## RoamioJeff

RoamioJeff said:


> +1
> 
> The duplicate recordings of O'Reilly (8PM ET & 11PM ET) were happening to me prior to the Rovi conversion. So additional factors may be in play.
> 
> Not much of a deal for me as, since late June, once a week I just run down the To Do list and hit clear on all 11PM O'Reilly entries.


Well, well, well.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=540285

The only thing I remembered wrong about this is that I first saw it in May, not June as I misremembered in my previous post. And I've been seeing it right on through the Rovi conversion with no change. So even though it's not a big deal for me, it seems plausible now that it may not be connected to Rovi data.


----------



## lpwcomp

Space said:


> My understanding of how it works is that the "NEW" flag is set in the source data (Rovi or Gracenote). I am not sure how it is set, but it may be sent from the TV networks themselves.


Exactly how did you arrive at that "understanding"? It is at odds with what we actually see and have seen in the past.


----------



## HarperVision

aaronwt said:


> I do too but it's not a big deal. I have my 1P set to keep three episodes. So I always have the newest one available.


I don't like that it's using up tuners when it doesn't have to, though.



dougdingle said:


> *D*oug *D*ingle ...


I like your new double Ds Doug!


----------



## Space

lpwcomp said:


> Exactly how did you arrive at that "understanding"? It is at odds with what we actually see and have seen in the past.


Well, it's what I've read on these forums several times, and I know that is how it works on WMC as well (I don't own a TiVo).

I admit that I have no experience with TiVo at all, just what I read here. It was interesting to me that from what I have read it works pretty much the same way as my WMC machine does (using OAD instead of NEW flag). In fact WMC doesn't even use a NEW flag (I've looked at the data that is in the TV listings feed, and there is no concept of a NEW flag).

From what I've read here on these forums several times, the NEW flag is just for display purposes and is not used by the TiVo for scheduling recordings.


----------



## lpwcomp

Space said:


> Well, it's what I've read on these forums several times, and I know that is how it works on WMC as well (I don't own a TiVo).
> 
> I admit that I have no experience with TiVo at all, just what I read here. It was interesting to me that from what I have read it works pretty much the same way as my WMC machine does (using OAD instead of NEW flag). In fact WMC doesn't even use a NEW flag (I've looked at the data that is in the TV listings feed, and there is no concept of a NEW flag).
> 
> From what I've read here on these forums several times, the NEW flag is just for display purposes and is not used by the TiVo for scheduling recordings.


f you'll check a bit up topic, you'll see that am well aware of how a NEW only 1P/SP works. What I am saying is that the NEW flag in the guide is not based on any flag in the data. If it were, it would only appear on the initial showing of any given episode, and that is demonstrably untrue.


----------



## Space

lpwcomp said:


> f you'll check a bit up topic, you'll see that am well aware of how a NEW only 1P/SP works. What I am saying is that the NEW flag in the guide is not based on any flag in the data. If it were, it would only appear on the initial showing of any given episode, and that is demonstrably untrue.


The "NEW" flag is a flag provided by Gracenote (and I assume Rovi), you can see it in the Gracenote "Airing metadata" (it is one of the qualifiers), so I guess I made the assumption that this is the flag that was being displayed by the TiVo.

How Gracenote (or Rovi) determines when to set that flag, I don't know, but it is certainly possible that it can be set incorrectly from time to time, and that may produce the result you saw.

http://developer.tmsapi.com/page/Airing_Metadata


----------



## mattack

tim1724 said:


> The Daily Show. Gracenote never has episode data for all the reruns that Comedy Central runs on Mondays, so TiVo would always record all of them. (The same was true of The Colbert Report back when that was on.)


I'm not quite exactly how literally you mean that.. If you mean "all" as in every single one, you're right.

But if you look at separate chunks of time, Tivo's info for TDS was horrible for many years, then VERY OFTEN did have guide data for Monday reruns. Not always, but often.. So you wouldn't have to nuke (or use the workaround wishlist method) as often.

The problem(s) with the new guide data I see are that game shows (WWTBAM, Jeopardy!) have no guide data, so it's recording all of them.


----------



## lpwcomp

space said:


> the "new" flag is a flag provided by gracenote (and i assume rovi), you can see it in the gracenote "airing metadata" (it is one of the qualifiers), so i guess i made the assumption that this is the flag that was being displayed by the tivo.
> 
> How gracenote (or rovi) determines when to set that flag, i don't know, but it is certainly possible that it can be set incorrectly from time to time, and that may produce the result you saw.
> 
> http://developer.tmsapi.com/page/airing_metadata


it isn't used by tivo.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> f you'll check a bit up topic, you'll see that am well aware of how a NEW only 1P/SP works. What I am saying is that the NEW flag in the guide is not based on any flag in the data. If it were, it would only appear on the initial showing of any given episode, and that is demonstrably untrue.


 There's an RPC parameter for it:
"isNew": true
(In kmttg if you use the 'r' bindkey on an NPL entry you can get the full RPC data for it that includes the isNew parameter).

My guess is the HDUI shows NEW icon if isNew exists and is set to true, but I have never paid much attention to it because it's not really important to me.


----------



## BobCamp1

Space said:


> The "NEW" flag is a flag provided by Gracenote (and I assume Rovi), you can see it in the Gracenote "Airing metadata" (it is one of the qualifiers), so I guess I made the assumption that this is the flag that was being displayed by the TiVo.
> 
> How Gracenote (or Rovi) determines when to set that flag, I don't know, but it is certainly possible that it can be set incorrectly from time to time, and that may produce the result you saw.
> 
> http://developer.tmsapi.com/page/Airing_Metadata


But another problem seems to be that the flag is set correctly, and would cause the box to behave correctly, yet Tivo completely ignores it.

As a GUI test engineer, I can't tell you how bad and confusing that is from a UI perspective. Tivo even uses the "New" logo, not just the word, when setting up a Onepass or wishlist auto-record. That says that anything marked "New" will be recorded with a new-only setup and anything not marked "new" won't be recorded because it isn't new. PERIOD. Absolutely no exceptions.

Either Tivo has to incorporate that "new" flag in its scheduler, or it has to let the scheduler determine whether or not to display that "New" logo (the scheduler would have to go through the entire guide), or Tivo needs to stop displaying the "new" logo altogether (even though its competitors have no problems). At a minimum it needs to replace the "NEW" logo with the word "new" in regular font in all the recording setup screens.

Due to its importance and frequency of use, it's normally something that would be fixed right away. That is, if they aren't busy fixing all the other critical bugs.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> There's an RPC parameter for it:
> "isNew": true
> (In kmttg if you use the 'r' bindkey on an NPL entry you can get the full RPC data for it that includes the isNew parameter).
> 
> My guess is the HDUI shows NEW icon if isNew exists and is set to true, but I have never paid much attention to it because it's not really important to me.


I'm not saying that the flag doesn't exist, just that it isn't used to determine whether or not to display the NEW tag in the guide, at least most of the time. Every time there are multiple showings of an episode on a day <= the OAD and there is episode specific information, all such showings are flagged as NEW.

There actually used to be a bug (perhaps fixed now) whereby if the _*first*_ showing was at midnight, it was not flagged as NEW, while subsequent showings that day were.


----------



## lpwcomp

BobCamp1 said:


> But another problem seems to be that the flag is set correctly, and would cause the box to behave correctly, yet Tivo completely ignores it.
> 
> As a GUI test engineer, I can't tell you how bad and confusing that is from a UI perspective. Tivo even uses the "New" logo, not just the word, when setting up a Onepass or wishlist auto-record. That says that anything marked "New" will be recorded with a new-only setup and anything not marked "new" won't be recorded because it isn't new. PERIOD. Absolutely no exceptions.
> 
> Either Tivo has to incorporate that "new" flag in its scheduler, or it has to let the scheduler determine whether or not to display that "New" logo (the scheduler would have to go through the entire guide), or Tivo needs to stop displaying the "new" logo altogether (even though its competitors have no problems). At a minimum it needs to replace the "NEW" logo with the word "new" in regular font in all the recording setup screens.
> 
> Due to its importance and frequency of use, it's normally something that would be fixed right away. That is, if they aren't busy fixing all the other critical bugs.


The scheduler ignores the NEW tag for a very good reason - so it will schedule a subsequent showing to record if there is a conflict with the initial showing. And remember that the subsequent showing might not even be in the data at the time when it can't schedule the initial showing.


----------



## BobCamp1

lpwcomp said:


> The scheduler ignores the NEW tag for a very good reason - so it will schedule a subsequent showing to record if there is a conflict with the initial showing. And remember that the subsequent showing might not even be in the data at the time when it can't schedule the initial showing.


But the user might be able to understand the automatic rescheduling of a conflicted show if it's within 6 hours of the original airing. And believe it or not, even doing that is confusing. It has confused both my wife and my mom. Yes, I know it's a feature and not a bug.

I'm not sure the user can understand the automatic rescheduling of an airing that occurs a few days later -- that would seem like it's recording a repeat.

I'm certain he can't understand why the show is marked as "new" and yet won't record unless you set the OnePass to "new and repeats." A show marked a new should record as new. He's not interested in a discussion about original air dates.

At least Tivo seems to be doing a better job labeling the "new" shows and sports events correctly.


----------



## lpwcomp

BobCamp1 said:


> But the user might be able to understand the automatic rescheduling of a conflicted show if it's within 6 hours of the original airing. And believe it or not, even doing that is confusing. It has confused both my wife and my mom. Yes, I know it's a feature and not a bug.
> 
> I'm not sure the user can understand the automatic rescheduling of an airing that occurs a few days later -- that would seem like it's recording a repeat.


Since it's been that way since the first TiVo, I don't see why you are confused. It would be even more confusing and utterly maddening if it failed to record an episode simply because a conflict prevented it from doing so for the initial showing.



BobCamp1 said:


> I'm certain he can't understand why the show is marked as "new" and yet won't record unless you set the OnePass to "new and repeats." A show marked a new should record as new. He's not interested in a discussion about original air dates.


On that we can agree. And it is caused by the crappy data now being provided to the TiVo DVR division.


----------



## dougdingle

HarperVision said:


> I like your new double Ds Doug!


A person of obvious discerning taste! Thanks.

An acquaintance from long ago made it for me, and it got lost in the 857,000 files I have on my hard drive until a few days ago, when I ran across it and decided to use it.


----------



## dougdingle

BobCamp1 said:


> I'm certain he can't understand why the show is marked as "new" and yet won't record unless you set the OnePass to "new and repeats." A show marked a new should record as new. He's not interested in a discussion about original air dates.


Exactly. The idea that the vast majority of TiVo users (who have never visited these forums, likely don't know they exist) give a crap about the endless pedantic 'how many repeat episodes fit on the head of a pin" discussions and explanations that go on here is ludicrous.

The thing that made TiVo sell as many units as it has is its reputation that it is insanely easy for non-technical users to set up, program, and use. And that it's *dependable*, which is what separated it from the cable DVRs. Dependable does *not *mean "Record *everything*, let the end user sort things out."

That a new show only records if the 1P is set to "new and repeats" is totally contrary to that concept, and needs to be fixed, and quickly, regardless of why it's happening. Finding out accidentally that my 1P for the new show "Bull" would not put anything into the to-do list until I changed it to "new and repeats" is neither intuitive nor user friendly.

TiVo can't possibly expect going forward that end users double check the to-do list every time they create a 1P to ensure that they've conformed to some insane logic flow, or that they spend time weekly paring down the to-do list contents to get rid of dupes, or delete endlessly recording repeats.

I understand how this might happen with a single show, as it did on The Daily Show for years because someone had bad data or was interpreting it incorrectly (and seriously, I don't care which it was); but to have it be a regular thing is just nonsense. This is not the first limited beta release of some geeky box - it's a mature product more than a decade old and should behave that way.


----------



## lpwcomp

dougdingle said:


> Exactly. The idea that the vast majority of TiVo users (who have never visited these forums, likely don't know they exist) give a crap about the endless pedantic 'how many repeat episodes fit on the head of a pin" discussions and explanations that go on here is ludicrous.
> 
> The thing that made TiVo sell as many units as it has is its reputation that it is insanely easy for non-technical users to set up, program, and use. And that it's *dependable*, which is what separated it from the cable DVRs. Dependable does *not *mean "Record *everything*, let the end user sort things out."
> 
> That a new show only records if the 1P is set to "new and repeats" is totally contrary to that concept, and needs to be fixed, and quickly, regardless of why it's happening. Finding out accidentally that my 1P for the new show "Bull" would not put anything into the to-do list until I changed it to "new and repeats" is neither intuitive nor user friendly.
> 
> TiVo can't possibly expect going forward that end users double check the to-do list every time they create a 1P to ensure that they've conformed to some insane logic flow, or that they spend time weekly paring down the to-do list contents to get rid of dupes, or delete endlessly recording repeats.
> 
> I understand how this might happen with a single show, as it did on The Daily Show for years because someone had bad data or was interpreting it incorrectly (and seriously, I don't care which it was); but to have it be a regular thing is just nonsense. This is not the first limited beta release of some geeky box - it's a mature product more than a decade old and should behave that way.


Once again, it all comes down to the crappy data.


----------



## KDeFlane

I needed a place for a minor complaint about the Rovi data, might as well use this thread. The show "Whose Line Is It Anyway?" had a guest performer whose name is Jonathan Mangum. That spelled correctly, it's not like Magnum P.I. or a .44 Magnum, it is Mangum. I think someone at the Rovi data entry screen thought they saw a typo and took it upon themself to correct it without doing any fact checking. Yup, the guide data says "Magnum" in the episode title and the guest list. Sorry, Jonathan Mangum, nobody knows your name.


----------



## FitzAusTex

My 1P for Shameless premier on 10/2 isn't scheduled to record cause they've inserted the British version, I'm assuming. British cast listed with an (obviously) incorrect OAD of 10/2 (for the British version). Double check your 1Ps on this one, folks.


----------



## jonja

I am now OTA only and my most recorded channel is CW. Since the transition to Rovi, the guide now shows TWO channels where CW used to be: 20-1 and 20-1. One is CW and the other is a religious channel which I can't even receive. What's worse is the channel data is flipflopped...the religious channel has the data for CW and CW has the channel data for the religious channel. New shows start the next week.

I've submitted 2 lineup requests and contacted Tivo 4 times over the past 3 weeks, and they keep telling me my OTA channel problems will be fixed in 5-7 business days...which was weeks ago. I am getting pretty pissed. I will need to treat my Tivo like a VCR and set up a lot of manual recordings on that religious channel in order to record CW. The guide data can't be used for OnePasses and is effectively useless.

Tivo is dead.


----------



## sbillard

lpwcomp said:


> Once again, it all comes down to the crappy data.


it may be crappy data, but it is also terribly inconsistent/confusing when a show has the "NEW" icon in the guide but will not record if the 1P is simply set to NEW. Requiring new and repeats to record these shows is simply incomprehensible. If the guide knows the show is new why doesn't the 1P software?


----------



## JoeKustra

sbillard said:


> it may be crappy data, but it is also terribly inconsistent/confusing when a show has the "NEW" icon in the guide but will not record if the 1P is simply set to NEW. Requiring new and repeats to record these shows is simply incomprehensible. If the guide knows the show is new why doesn't the 1P software?


After a while you will realize that the guide is just a nice thing to have around, but not something to rely on. Like a cat. When using the guide to set a 1P, you have to check the To Do List after a while to see if it accepts what you have done. Most of the time there are no problems. But just most of the time. Exceptions are what you find on this forum.


----------



## lpwcomp

sbillard said:


> it may be crappy data, but it is also terribly inconsistent/confusing when a show has the "NEW" icon in the guide but will not record if the 1P is simply set to NEW. Requiring new and repeats to record these shows is simply incomprehensible. If the guide knows the show is new why doesn't the 1P software?


The post to which I was responding was talking about the exact _*opposite*_ - the TiVo recording things because it has insufficient information to determine whether or not an episode is new and has not previously been recorded so records it just in case.

Do you have an example of _*you're*_ issue?


----------



## lpwcomp

JoeKustra said:


> After a while you will realize that the guide is just a nice thing to have around, but not something to rely on. Like a cat. When using the guide to set a 1P, you have to check the To Do List after a while to see if it accepts what you have done. Most of the time there are no problems. But just most of the time. Exceptions are what you find on this forum.


I disagree. If there are these kind of problems with the data, it doesn't matter how you create the 1P.

There is no need to go to the To Do List to see if the 1P worked. Explore this show->Upcoming should tell you.


----------



## JoeKustra

lpwcomp said:


> I disagree. If there are these kind of problems with the data, it doesn't matter how you create the 1P.
> 
> There is no need to go to the To Do List to see if the 1P worked. Explore this show->Upcoming should tell you.


I was trying to help. When I make a 1P the first thing I check is the upcoming episodes. If it says not available to record, I start looking for a reason.


----------



## jonja

jonja said:


> I am now OTA only and my most recorded channel is CW. Since the transition to Rovi, the guide now shows TWO channels where CW used to be: 20-1 and 20-1. One is CW and the other is a religious channel which I can't even receive. What's worse is the channel data is flipflopped...the religious channel has the data for CW and CW has the channel data for the religious channel. New shows start the next week.


Tvguide and Tv.com show the correct information. But if I go to tivo.com online, it shows that nonexistent religious channel that is hogging the spot for CW. Tvguide and TV.com do not show it.

I tried a nearby zipcode other than my own and was able to get rid of that religious channel....but it didn't help. At 20-1 WCCTDT, the meta data is correct but it isn't set to the correct frequency. There is dead space at that frequency. I can still tune CW, also located at 20-1 right above it, but it has no meta data at all and is called "WCCT DT" with a space and does not show in tivo.com's lineup with that name or show up as a duplicate channel.

I have come to the conclusion that they are mapping CW to the wrong frequency. I tried the lineup report for the 3rd time pointing out the frequency issue but that form isn't set up for reporting frequency errors. This is going to take a long time...


----------



## lpwcomp

JoeKustra said:


> I was trying to help. When I make a 1P the first thing I check is the upcoming episodes. If it says not available to record, I start looking for a reason.


I understand, but what I meant was that you can view the Upcoming right from the 1P creation screen and see if they got scheduled.

Also, these days it's probably a good idea to check your To Do List every day.


----------



## Jed1

I will take one more try at this.
Tribune data was open source and free up until 2007. In 2007 the data still remained open source but they started to charge to use it.
Open source means the end user can take the raw data and modify it to meet their needs. 
We all know that TiVo, Microsoft, Moxi, and others have used the data and why not as a number of years it was free.
On the other side there is Gemstar, who by the way invented guides and guide data.
Gemstar data is private and written in Gemstar's own programming language. Up until recently anybody who uses Gemstar data will have to use a Gemstar guide and pay for the privilege of using the data and UI. It was never open source.

TiVo's UI is written in their own programming language and does not match the language that Gemstar uses, which is Unix like. TiVo has two options, they either rewrite their UI into Gemstar's unique language or they take Gemstar's data and put it into a sub data base and modify it to work with the TiVo UI.
It is obvious they chose the second idea as this is why we see data for TVGuide.com that is used on tens of millions of Gemstar embedded UIs and TV.com that is unique only to TiVo.

As for the series ID codes, that is another Gemstar invention dating back to 1990 with VCRPlus codes or known as the G Codes. They used a unique algorithm to convert the date, channel, the start time, and duration into a unique 5 to 8 digit code that people could use on their VCRPlus enabled VCRs. They got the unique codes from the TVGuide magazine and various listings data in newspapers. This way the end user did not have to manually program the VCR to record. The only setback at the time was the VCR needed to have the correct date and time set on it by the user.
Gemstar even gave this data to Tribune for free all the way up until 2010 when Gemstar (now Rovi) ended VCRPlus support after they sold off the TVGuide magazine.
TiVo's season pass operates on the same idea that VCRPlus did. They just need to adapt it to work with Gemstar data. You also have to consider that TiVo has used Tribunes open source data for 15 years so they had a lot of time to perfect their algorithms to work without fail.


----------



## jonja

crableg said:


> I am OTA only. The guide update resulted in a lot of my stations showing 'to be announced' in the guide, which hosed my onepasses and made those stations almost useless.
> 
> Thanks to the posts here I got an education on what the problem was and I reported those stations with their frequencies to Tivo. Tivo was very quick to add them to my zip code.
> 
> I am back in business! My thanks to the 'experts' in this forum for sharing their knowledge and to Tivo for the quick fix


Who did you sleep with? It's been over 3 weeks since I reported my OTA issues and I have submitted multiple channel lineup reports. Every time I contact Tivo they tell me they are real busy fixing everybody else's problems...


----------



## dlfl

Since some say this is **the** thread where people get responses to lineup issues, I'm posting this here. It is a double post but I've had this problem for a month now, and have had no response from TiVo after reporting it to their lineup page weeks ago.

I'm in zip code 45315 with the "Time Warner Cable Dayton Standard Cable" lineup. My guide data for channel 1020, WCETHD, has had nothing but "To be announced" since the Rovi changeover. (I do receive this channel).


----------



## epstewart

dlfl said:


> Since some say this is **the** thread where people get responses to lineup issues, I'm posting this here. It is a double post but I've had this problem for a month now, and have had no response from TiVo after reporting it to their lineup page weeks ago.
> 
> I'm in zip code 45315 with the "Time Warner Cable Dayton Standard Cable" lineup. My guide data for channel 1020, WCETHD, has had nothing but "To be announced" since the Rovi changeover. (I do receive this channel).


My understanding is that the TiVo people do not respond to problems posted in this forum. Perhaps you had better submit your problem again in the designated official place. You might try calling customer service as well, but it doesn't look like that method actually does any good. Anyway, if you resubmit your problem, you might have a better chance of seeing a solution. Good luck!


----------



## elm222

I submitted these channel lineup errors to the TIVO customer support lineup specialist page and got a case number back on 9-3-16 but have saw no resolutions as yet so I will post here and see if TiVoSupport_Sarah or anyone can correct them. Thank you

Charter/Spectrum zip code 37617

ch 182 says ABC should be WAPK-CD and say METV
10-1-16 ch 182 now says MYTV should say METV listings are correct

ch 183 says WKPTDT3 correct but should say Cozi

ch 704 says WCYBDT correct but should say CW

ch 709 says WKPT-CD should be deleted corrected 10-1-16

ch 709 says WJHLDT correct but should say ABC corrected 10-1-16

ch 712 WAPK-CD should be WKPTCD but should say MYTV corrected 10-1-16
edited to correct 182 and 712


----------



## gario1

I've been waiting over a month to get my lineup fixed.

Zip code: 59330
Provider: Midrivers - All Digital

Problem:
TiVo has program info for channels 1-99.. my programming package is channels 100+ I get NO GUIDE DATA for any of my channels!

Not just me, everybody in the 59330 viewing area. If anybody here can help, please do!


----------



## JoeKustra

gario1 said:


> I've been waiting over a month to get my lineup fixed.
> 
> Zip code: 59330
> Provider: Midrivers - All Digital
> 
> Problem:
> TiVo has program info for channels 1-99.. my programming package is channels 100+ I get NO GUIDE DATA for any of my channels!
> 
> Not just me, everybody in the 59330 viewing area. If anybody here can help, please do!


I don't think anybody here can help. Your cable feed on tv.com doesn't have your lineup. This is a guide problem that only TiVo can fix.


----------



## HarperVision

gario1 said:


> I've been waiting over a month to get my lineup fixed. Zip code: 59330 Provider: Midrivers - All Digital *Problem: TiVo has program info for channels 1-99*.. my programming package is channels 100+ I get NO GUIDE DATA for any of my channels! Not just me, everybody in the 59330 viewing area. If anybody here can help, please do!


Sounds like they only have an old analog cable lineup for your area and no updated digital one.


----------



## samccfl99

Well this may have been discussed here, but now that Tivo has ruined some of my folders, I wonder how long it will take them to clean some of this mess up? My 1P for Once Upon A Time, which I have had for 2-3 seasons, did not have any upcoming recordings. I knew it was starting and checked and there was no reason for it at all, so I made a new one (did not delete the original which looks exactly the same). Now I have 2 separate folders of this show. This does NOT happen for all 1P's though. Lets not even talk about how they put the Type of Survivor in the title causing yet another new folder. 

Also I am really getting tired of deleting some of my cable news shows (MSNBC) in the To Do List that do not have the "New" status in subsequent showings later that night (early a.m. actually). 

I am thinking about calling them and complaining, but what good would it do since many of us do not pay them anything anymore anyway? Finally, if they cannot get the guide updated correctly daily, they need to change the software to connect more often.


----------



## RoamioJeff

samccfl99 said:


> Finally, if they cannot get the guide updated correctly daily, they need to change the software to connect more often.


What?


----------



## JoeKustra

Once upon a time there was.... http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=543406


----------



## aldiesel

Channel Lineup: Comcast Loveland 80504


MISLABELED Channels: (AND improper guide data)
- Channel 840 Labeled PAC12MT should be PAC12 National HD


----------



## morac

Guide data is completely wrong on Disney XD starting October 1st.


----------



## dlfl

epstewart said:


> My understanding is that the TiVo people do not respond to problems posted in this forum. .......


This isn't strictly true. For example, TiVoSupport_Sarah started a thread on the Rovi lineup changes and has responded numerous times in the last five weeks (I count 14) both in that thread in in other threads on other topics.

I believe a more accurate statement is that TiVo people have no obligation to monitor or respond on this forum so you're lucky if it happens. I've occasionally posted issues on the official TiVo support forums and haven't found the responses there to be very impressive, frequently less helpful than what you get here. And telephone support? Well it's rather spotty. I am not surprised by that. To spend the money it takes for really good support, TiVo would have to substantially increase their subscription and device prices.


----------



## NorthAlabama

samccfl99 said:


> ...I have 2 separate folders of this show...


in the past, i have deleted shows from the old folder, then immediately restored the shows from the recently deleted folder, and have had them reappear in the newly created folder.

hope it works for you, please let us know.


----------



## al_wilson2

RoamioJeff said:


> What?


Really easy to understand. If Rovi can't push out accurate data sooner, then they need to program the TiVo DVR's to connect to the service daily to download newer listings. That way, the DVR's will get any corrected listings within 24 hours.


----------



## RoamioJeff

al_wilson2 said:


> Really easy to understand. If Rovi can't push out accurate data sooner, then they need to program the TiVo DVR's to connect to the service daily to download newer listings. That way, the DVR's will get any corrected listings within 24 hours.


Not following your the logic.

My TiVo connects every 24 hours. If "accurate data" is not updated on the servers any sooner than every 24 hours, reconnecting more frequently isn't going to make a difference.


----------



## jfalkingham

Stormydog said:


> 1) Rovi bought Tivo correct?
> 
> 2) What did Tivo use for guide date before being bought?
> 
> 3) Is this Rovi switching their guide data onto our Tivo machines and there are massive problems with Rovi data, therefore becoming our problem?
> 
> 4) Example Had ch 13 Discovery record several shows like Bering Sea Gold. Afterwards my OnePass records this show on ch 44 TDC-E. All I get when recorded is infomercials on ch 44. Guide data for ch 13 either shows shows or TBA as of right now.


1. Yes
2. Tribune/gracenote (industry standard leader)
3. Yes
4. TiVo (Rovi adopted this name probably because their brand sucks) is using you as a QA tester. Now issue your findings so they can correct the data, you now work for them.

Rovi used to go by the name macrovision. They have a history of subpar offerings. The bottom line is TiVo did not renew gracenote, and had to switch over to this pile of junk. The only reason I'm with Comcast is because of TiVo. That value prop is severely diminished and now looking to just go over to directv again.

TiVo, the company we all loved and supported for years is no longer around.


----------



## samccfl99

NorthAlabama said:


> in the past, i have deleted shows from the old folder, then immediately restored the shows from the recently deleted folder, and have had them reappear in the newly created folder.
> 
> hope it works for you, please let us know.


Well that was a good idea, but the problem is that stupid ROVI put the episode name IN THE title. I did delete the other 2 and that one and it came back in 2 folders because of their idiocy. Same concept with Survivor except Type of Survivor replaces episode title.

This did not happen for instance in the case of Law and Order: SVU because that is the title of the show and always has been and the episode name is not part of the title.

I wonder if anyone with a brain from Tivo is looking at these Guide problem threads???


----------



## samccfl99

JoeKustra said:


> Once upon a time there was.... http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=543406


I do not know all the threads like you seem to know Joe ...was a useless thread. described the problem exactly, including the spanish thing (which i totally do not understand at all), but it does NOT say anything about WHY it happened. Useless. As useless as Tivo, Inc is...


----------



## BobCamp1

RoamioJeff said:


> Not following your the logic.
> 
> My TiVo connects every 24 hours. If "accurate data" is not updated on the servers any sooner than every 24 hours, reconnecting more frequently isn't going to make a difference.


But some of these issues are being fixed within 12 hours or so, or are being fixed before prime time programming. So a 12 hour connection cycle has a greater chance of catching the fixes.

Of course, it also mean the screw ups may wreck your to do list just before primetime shows start. So it's a mixed bag.


----------



## samccfl99

RoamioJeff said:


> Not following your the logic.
> 
> My TiVo connects every 24 hours. If "accurate data" is not updated on the servers any sooner than every 24 hours, reconnecting more frequently isn't going to make a difference.


Frequently since the "switch", new data for THAT day MAY not be ready when the tivo connects and that connect time is set by the tivo software depending on when the last connection was made. I have seen it set for MORE than 24 hours. Much of this stuff missed is cable news shows, but it can also happen on the late night shows that may not be ready with the new data, usually happening on a Monday morning. It is getting a bit better more and more.

*HORRIBLE CONVERSION.* If Tivo, Inc was developing and selling and supporting banking software, the world would be ending...


----------



## NorthAlabama

samccfl99 said:


> Well that was a good idea, but the problem is that stupid ROVI put the episode name IN THE title. I did delete the other 2 and that one and it came back in 2 folders because of their idiocy. Same concept with Survivor except Type of Survivor replaces episode title.


oops, that would definitely prevent it from working with your shows, sorry to hear that it didn't help.

rivo D) has also pulled the survivor pass season-name-in-the-title mess with pbs' "american experience" - the new passes have the featured individual's name in the pass title at the time you create the pass - guess it's time to go back to the wishlist... 

*
eta: changed from american masters to american experience (i always get those two mixed up!).*


----------



## TiVoMargret

dlfl said:


> Since some say this is **the** thread where people get responses to lineup issues, I'm posting this here. It is a double post but I've had this problem for a month now, and have had no response from TiVo after reporting it to their lineup page weeks ago.
> 
> I'm in zip code 45315 with the "Time Warner Cable Dayton Standard Cable" lineup. My guide data for channel 1020, WCETHD, has had nothing but "To be announced" since the Rovi changeover. (I do receive this channel).


I've been told this has been fixed and you should be able to see this channel within 48 hours.

If anyone else is experiencing lineup issues, please send the specifics to me at [email protected] with the subject '*Lineup issue <zip code>*'.

If you see mis-matched episodes and seasons, you can also report those to me at [email protected] with the subject '*Data issue <show name>*'.

I apologize for the issues that some of you have been experiencing in our data switch-over. Sending me detailed reports of what isn't correct will help make it better for everyone.

Thank you,
-- Margret


----------



## b_scott

has anyone's season pass changed into another season pass? One of my passes was something no one in the house has heard of. I'm afraid it replaced something on my list.


----------



## sbillard

Does anyone have a suggestion of how to deal with the new way "Masterpiece" shows are listed--Poldark on Masterpiece, zyzzy on Masterpiece, etc. I used to have a 1P for "Masterpiece" which caught all these. But that no longer works. I've done a wishlist using "Masterpiece" and so far that works, but it will grab anything with "Masterpiece" in the title, not just the PBS Masterpiece series. (Wish I could add a channel to the Wishlist, that would help.)


----------



## gario1

That is correct, unfortunately they can't seem to get it fixed. Last word yesterday was that there is currently no time table to get it corrected.



HarperVision said:


> Sounds like they only have an old analog cable lineup for your area and no updated digital one.


----------



## epstewart

TiVoMargret said:


> I've been told this has been fixed and you should be able to see this channel within 48 hours.
> 
> If anyone else is experiencing lineup issues, please send the specifics to me at [email protected] with the subject '*Lineup issue <zip code>*'.
> 
> If you see mis-matched episodes and seasons, you can also report those to me at [email protected] with the subject '*Data issue <show name>*'.
> 
> I apologize for the issues that some of you have been experiencing in our data switch-over. Sending me detailed reports of what isn't correct will help make it better for everyone.
> 
> Thank you,
> -- Margret


Margret,

Your proactive help is much appreciated!


----------



## epstewart

sbillard said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion of how to deal with the new way "Masterpiece" shows are listed--Poldark on Masterpiece, zyzzy on Masterpiece, etc. I used to have a 1P for "Masterpiece" which caught all these. But that no longer works. I've done a wishlist using "Masterpiece" and so far that works, but it will grab anything with "Masterpiece" in the title, not just the PBS Masterpiece series. (Wish I could add a channel to the Wishlist, that would help.)


I have exactly the same problem with Masterpiece. I think the "xxx on Masterpiece" name formula is coming from PBS itself.


----------



## TonyD79

morac said:


> Guide data is completely wrong on Disney XD starting October 1st.


Mine "corrected" last night. Two weeks in a row that I noticed the Saturday lineup was borked then corrected.


----------



## TonyD79

TiVoMargret said:


> I've been told this has been fixed and you should be able to see this channel within 48 hours.
> 
> If anyone else is experiencing lineup issues, please send the specifics to me at [email protected] with the subject '*Lineup issue <zip code>*'.
> 
> If you see mis-matched episodes and seasons, you can also report those to me at [email protected] with the subject '*Data issue <show name>*'.
> 
> I apologize for the issues that some of you have been experiencing in our data switch-over. Sending me detailed reports of what isn't correct will help make it better for everyone.
> 
> Thank you,
> -- Margret


I have a couple minor changes (most of them happened near or after the switchover) that I registered on the Tivo webpage.

I got an email today about one of them but I cannot tell which one because it just gave me a ticket number.

If they are being corrected, I can be patient, so I don't want to send them to you. But if they are not, I will happily send them to you. I just cannot tell.


----------



## HarperVision

epstewart said:


> Margret,
> 
> Your proactive help is much appreciated!


While I completely 100% agree that Margret is AMAZING and does absolutely WONDERFUL things for us here and for TiVo, I'm not sure _"proactive"_ would be the appropriate term here.

Needless to say, I would be completely heartbroken if Margret were to be let go in this changeover! :down:


----------



## TonyD79

HarperVision said:


> While I completely 100% agree that Margret is AMAZING and does absolutely WONDERFUL things for us here and for TiVo, I'm not sure _"proactive"_ would be the appropriate term here.
> 
> Needless to say, I would be completely heartbroken if Margret were to let go in this changeover! :down:


She came to us and offered help. That is proactive. Answering tickets is reactive.


----------



## morac

TonyD79 said:


> Mine "corrected" last night. Two weeks in a row that I noticed the Saturday lineup was borked then corrected.


I wish I knew if this was corrected because I reported it in the lineup form or it would have corrected itself on its own.


----------



## HarperVision

TonyD79 said:


> She came to us and offered help. That is proactive. Answering tickets is reactive.


I disagree......she came to us in _"reaction"_ to all the long threads here complaining of Rovi data changeover issues, as well as the (I am sure) numerous calls, chats and emails about it too!

That seems pretty reactive to me, not proactive. Being proactive would've meant that she would've come here and started a thread BEFORE the changeover happened, warned us of possible issues and asked that we post there and/or email/PM her with any changes or issues.


----------



## lpwcomp

sbillard said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion of how to deal with the new way "Masterpiece" shows are listed--Poldark on Masterpiece, zyzzy on Masterpiece, etc. I used to have a 1P for "Masterpiece" which caught all these. But that no longer works. I've done a wishlist using "Masterpiece" and so far that works, but it will grab anything with "Masterpiece" in the title, not just the PBS Masterpiece series. (Wish I could add a channel to the Wishlist, that would help.)


Make a title keyword wishlist for "on Masterpiece".


----------



## TonyD79

morac said:


> I wish I knew if this was corrected because I reported it in the lineup form or it would have corrected itself on its own.


It did the same thing for me two weeks in a row. Kickin It was listed and both Spider Man and Star Wars showed up later.


----------



## lpwcomp

HarperVision said:


> I disagree......she came to us in _"reaction"_ to all the long threads here complaining of Rovi data changeover issues, as well as the (I am sure) numerous calls, chats and emails about it too!
> 
> That seems pretty reactive to me, not proactive. Being proactive would've meant that she would've come here and started a thread BEFORE the changeover happened, warned us of possible issues and asked that we post there and/or email/PM her with any changes or issues.


To me, being truly proactive would have meant looking at the Rovi data when they first started considering making the change, IOW as soon as Rovi started sniffing around.


----------



## TonyD79

HarperVision said:


> I disagree......she came to us in _"reaction"_ to all the long threads here complaining of Rovi data changeover issues, as well as the (I am sure) numerous calls, chats and emails about it too!
> 
> That seems pretty reactive to me, not proactive. Being proactive would've meant that she would've come here and started a thread BEFORE the changeover happened, warned us of possible issues and asked that we post there and/or email/PM her with any changes or issues.


Gotta disagree with you. Yes, that would be proactive but also coming out and asking for problems is proactive as well. Reactive never asks people for problems. It just lets them come to you.

You can be proactive after an issue has been identified. Proactive in making solutions happen.

Oh, and this is not the first time she asked us for information. She did that early on in the transition as well.


----------



## BobCamp1

TonyD79 said:


> You can be proactive after an issue has been identified. Proactive in making solutions happen.


I call that being proactively reactive.


----------



## KelloggKid

We get all of our content OTA and our only reason for subscribing to Tivo is for the guide and the ability to record. For the past month the guide has been hosed and of course our season pass info is hosed along with the guide. Thus we don't feel like we are getting anything in return for our monthly fee.

I've filled out the lineup problem form numerous times and chatted with the support folks. All to no avail. We are paying month to month and I'm trying to be patient but am wondering.....

At what point do I say enough is enough and cancel my service. Can't I simply sign back up again should they ever figure this mess out?


----------



## HarperVision

TonyD79 said:


> Gotta disagree with you. Yes, that would be proactive but also coming out and asking for problems is proactive as well. Reactive never asks people for problems. It just lets them come to you. You can be proactive after an issue has been identified. Proactive in making solutions happen. Oh, and this is not the first time she asked us for information. She did that early on in the transition as well.


I guess we will agree to disagree. But I'm sure we both can agree, Margret is awesome regardless!!!


----------



## trip1eX

This week's guide (for me at least) changed Sunday Night Football to NFL football. 

This after I was forced to create a separate OnePass for Sunday Night Football because my NFL Football season pass wouldn't record it. 

Not sure if this a recognition of the problem and a fix or what? 

Thursday Night Football remains Thursday Night Football however. And still requires its own season pass.


----------



## JoeKustra

I have tv.com showing Sunday Night Football but zap2it shows NFL Football. Still chaos. My Roamio says NFL Football also.


----------



## rainwater

trip1eX said:


> This week's guide (for me at least) changed Sunday Night Football to NFL football.
> 
> This after I was forced to create a separate OnePass for Sunday Night Football because my NFL Football season pass wouldn't record it.
> 
> Not sure if this a recognition of the problem and a fix or what?
> 
> Thursday Night Football remains Thursday Night Football however. And still requires its own season pass.


It is probably just another "mistake" as Rovi hasn't changed Thursday or Monday NFL games. Rovi tends to use different titles randomly so it is hard to determine if it means anything.


----------



## TonyD79

HarperVision said:


> I guess we will agree to disagree. But I'm sure we both can agree, Margret is awesome regardless!!!


True. Peace.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD79

I got more changes today. They were ones I submitted in a range of time. A couple of adds and two adjustments. I still have one missing channel that was added about four days ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

TiVoMargret said:


> I've been told this has been fixed and you should be able to see this channel within 48 hours.
> 
> If anyone else is experiencing lineup issues, please send the specifics to me at [email protected] with the subject '*Lineup issue <zip code>*'.
> 
> If you see mis-matched episodes and seasons, you can also report those to me at [email protected] with the subject '*Data issue <show name>*'.
> 
> I apologize for the issues that some of you have been experiencing in our data switch-over. Sending me detailed reports of what isn't correct will help make it better for everyone.












My newest fixes should arrive in the next day or two. All hail Margret, again.


----------



## dlfl

dlfl said:


> ......
> I'm in zip code 45315 with the "Time Warner Cable Dayton Standard Cable" lineup. My guide data for channel 1020, WCETHD, has had nothing but "To be announced" since the Rovi changeover. (I do receive this channel).


This was fixed as of yesterday. Took 2 or 3 weeks after submitting the official guide data error report online.


----------



## BobCamp1

JoeKustra said:


> I have tv.com showing Sunday Night Football but zap2it shows NFL Football. Still chaos. My Roamio says NFL Football also.


My Onepass for SNF is still scheduled to record the game even though the guide says NFL Football.


----------



## Steve

BobCamp1 said:


> My Onepass for SNF is still scheduled to record the game even though the guide says NFL Football.


A search for "night football", tho, only shows Mon & Thurs. Guess your OnePass is keying off show ID?


----------



## lpwcomp

With all due respect to TiVoMargret, all she has done is provide an expedited path for reporting lineup & data problems. I see no evidence that the root causes are being addressed.


----------



## epstewart

HarperVision said:


> I disagree......she came to us in _"reaction"_ to all the long threads here complaining of Rovi data changeover issues, as well as the (I am sure) numerous calls, chats and emails about it too!
> 
> That seems pretty reactive to me, not proactive. Being proactive would've meant that she would've come here and started a thread BEFORE the changeover happened, warned us of possible issues and asked that we post there and/or email/PM her with any changes or issues.


Yes, I do agree with that. It seems to me that TiVo Margret used to be more proactive than she is now. I used the word "proactive" in my earlier post as a subtle nudge back in the proactive direction.


----------



## TonyD79

lpwcomp said:


> With all due respect to TiVoMargret, all she has done is provide an expedited path for reporting lineup & data problems. I see no evidence that the root causes are being addressed.


What kind of evidence are you looking for? They have a backlog right now and lineup changes are probably manual even on a good day.

After the backlog (mostly OTA since Rovi did not really have a real solution for OTA), then we can see if things happen quicker or not with lineup changes.

Gracenote was excellent on lineup changes. They had quirks in the guide data but the were often ahead of the game on lineup changes. If Rovi gets anywhere near that, it will be good. But I don't think we will be able to tell until things are settled down.


----------



## epstewart

lpwcomp said:


> With all due respect to TiVoMargret, all she has done is provide an expedited path for reporting lineup & data problems. I see no evidence that the root causes are being addressed.


The root causes of the problems reported in this thread came from a corporate decision that TiVoMargret may or may not have had any say in. It looks to me as if the Rovi merger and its aftermath have run roughshod over the ways we TiVo old-timers expected things to be. Corporate decision making run amok ...


----------



## lpwcomp

TonyD79 said:


> What kind of evidence are you looking for? They have a backlog right now and lineup changes are probably manual even on a good day.


What I am looking for is not seeing the same and or new data issues crop up every day.


----------



## Buster

KelloggKid said:


> We get all of our content OTA and our only reason for subscribing to Tivo is for the guide and the ability to record. For the past month the guide has been hosed and of course our season pass info is hosed along with the guide. Thus we don't feel like we are getting anything in return for our monthly fee.
> 
> I've filled out the lineup problem form numerous times and chatted with the support folks. All to no avail. We are paying month to month and I'm trying to be patient but am wondering.....
> 
> At what point do I say enough is enough and cancel my service. Can't I simply sign back up again should they ever figure this mess out?


This is a very good question. At this point, many of my recordings are manual. I'm having to do a whole lot of manual intervention to just get stuff to record, either due to incorrect lineup/show data, vague show descriptions or other problems. Every single day I have to go into the To Do list, try to remember what is meant to record, double check that it's there, and if not, set up a manual recording. I'm having to look things up online to find out whether shows are new or not, because the rovi guide data no longer lists episode numbers.

I have one TiVo that is starting to fail and one that's just old, and I was considering getting new TiVos to replace them, but now I'm seriously considering just using the Charter DVR (gasp) because TiVo now requires so much effort on my part. I went on vacation for a few days and basically missed all of the season premieres because I didn't manage to catch all of the stupidity in time.

The beauty of TiVo has always been that it required generally very little effort on my part. I've had a TiVo in the house since it first came out, so the fact that I'm considering switching to a cable company DVR is pretty telling. I can't decide if this is general incompetence, negligence, or a sign that Rovi isn't really interested in the hardware, so doesn't care if we don't all continue using the TiVos.


----------



## mangochutney

TiVCR. It's becoming an unpleasant task.


----------



## mangochutney

Won't most cable STBs be using the same base poor data though? Out of the frying pan into the fire.


----------



## KelloggKid

Buster said:


> This is a very good question. At this point, many of my recordings are manual. I'm having to do a whole lot of manual intervention to just get stuff to record, either due to incorrect lineup/show data, vague show descriptions or other problems. Every single day I have to go into the To Do list, try to remember what is meant to record, double check that it's there, and if not, set up a manual recording. I'm having to look things up online to find out whether shows are new or not, because the rovi guide data no longer lists episode numbers.
> 
> I have one TiVo that is starting to fail and one that's just old, and I was considering getting new TiVos to replace them, but now I'm seriously considering just using the Charter DVR (gasp) because TiVo now requires so much effort on my part. I went on vacation for a few days and basically missed all of the season premieres because I didn't manage to catch all of the stupidity in time.
> 
> The beauty of TiVo has always been that it required generally very little effort on my part. I've had a TiVo in the house since it first came out, so the fact that I'm considering switching to a cable company DVR is pretty telling. I can't decide if this is general incompetence, negligence, or a sign that Rovi isn't really interested in the hardware, so doesn't care if we don't all continue using the TiVos.


Cable isn't an option for us and we don't watch enough TV to warrant satellite. I may have to take another look at Simple.tv.


----------



## TonyD79

lpwcomp said:


> What I am looking for is not seeing the same and or new data issues crop up every day.


Okay, but we were talking specifically about lineups so you confused me.

There is more than one issue and they probably do not have the same root cause.


----------



## HarperVision

KelloggKid said:


> Cable isn't an option for us and we don't watch enough TV to warrant satellite. I may have to take another look at Simple.tv.


You may want to look into Tablo instead. Simple is pretty much dead.


----------



## lpwcomp

TonyD79 said:


> Okay, but we were talking specifically about lineups so you confused me.


Yes, but TiVoMargrets post also mentions data issues.



TonyD79 said:


> There is more than one issue and they probably do not have the same root cause.


Which is why I wrote "root cause_*s*_".


----------



## TonyD79

lpwcomp said:


> Yes, but TiVoMargrets post also mentions data issues.
> 
> Which is why I wrote "root cause_*s*_".


Thanks for the clarification. That was not clear in context.


----------



## globalgreg

Reported the problem of my Discovery Channel incorrectly being on the EAST feed when I'm in Utah. None of my Discovery Channel recordings record the right show back on 9/18. Still not a word from them.


----------



## moonscape

It would be nice if one of my issues was consistent! On MSNBC, the shows I record repeat several times and Tivo now records all of them. But - on CNN, Anderson Cooper some days goes two hours, and those are shown as one-hour back-to-back shows. Now, Tivo only records the first one even though the 2nd is new content. 

I wanted to report this but can find only a link for line-up issues and am not inclined to clog Margret's email with this. Where is the best place to report these - I'll bookmark it!


----------



## rainwater

moonscape said:


> It would be nice if one of my issues was consistent! On MSNBC, the shows I record repeat several times and Tivo now records all of them. But - on CNN, Anderson Cooper some days goes two hours, and those are shown as one-hour back-to-back shows. Now, Tivo only records the first one even though the 2nd is new content.
> 
> I wanted to report this but can find only a link for line-up issues and am not inclined to clog Margret's email with this. Where is the best place to report these - I'll bookmark it!


http://tivo.com/lineup


----------



## JoeKustra

moonscape said:


> It would be nice if one of my issues was consistent! On MSNBC, the shows I record repeat several times and Tivo now records all of them. But - on CNN, Anderson Cooper some days goes two hours, and those are shown as one-hour back-to-back shows. Now, Tivo only records the first one even though the 2nd is new content.
> 
> I wanted to report this but can find only a link for line-up issues and am not inclined to clog Margret's email with this. Where is the best place to report these - I'll bookmark it!


CNN has dates. MSNBC does not have dates.http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=11018801#post11018801


----------



## rainwater

JoeKustra said:


> CNN has dates. MSNBC does not have dates.http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=11018801#post11018801


Almost all of the issues with this I have seen lately is because the repeats are using different recording ids. There are some cases where repeats don't show original air date at all but that seems to be happening less and less.


----------



## osu1991

Thank you TiVoMargret. 
The 4 lineup problems I emailed about last Wednesday were changed and fixed today.


----------



## epstewart

osu1991 said:


> Thank you TiVoMargret.
> The 4 lineup problems I emailed about last Wednesday were changed and fixed today.


Are we seeing a light at the end of the tunnel now?


----------



## ej42137

osu1991 said:


> Thank you TiVoMargret.
> The 4 lineup problems I emailed about last Wednesday were changed and fixed today.


The issue I emailed about last week has also been corrected.


----------



## FitzAusTex

Sports on BeIN now often have OAD for the original (live) airing, but subsequent re-airs don't. This is an odd decision. I have no actual knowledge about how OAD is being added (if by tivo, or by BeIN), but if by tivo, they need to improve their logic, so that all re-airs retain OAD.


----------



## elm222

elm222 said:


> I submitted these channel lineup errors to the TIVO customer support lineup specialist page and got a case number back on 9-3-16 but have saw no resolutions as yet so I will post here and see if TiVoSupport_Sarah or anyone can correct them. Thank you
> 
> Charter/Spectrum zip code 37617
> 
> ch 182 says ABC should be WAPK-CD and say METV
> 10-1-16 ch 182 now says MYTV should say METV listings are correct
> 
> ch 183 says WKPTDT3 correct but should say Cozi
> 
> ch 704 says WCYBDT correct but should say CW
> 
> ch 709 says WKPT-CD should be deleted corrected 10-1-16
> 
> ch 709 says WJHLDT correct but should say ABC corrected 10-1-16
> 
> ch 712 WAPK-CD should be WKPTCD but should say MYTV corrected 10-1-16
> 
> edited to correct 182 and 712


emailed these to Margret last week.....MUCH Improved on Sat. 10-1-16 Still a few issues Thank You Margret


----------



## abovethesink

EDIT: Realized this thread was better left technical in nature and moved my post to the "Rovi guide" thread.


----------



## TonyD79

With a final update last night, my lineup, including the latest changes, is correct (at least for the channels I get on a full up Fios lineup minus foreign language channels).

We will see how quick they are with updates when things change in the future.


----------



## samccfl99

Kimmel has had no description all week. Was ok last week. The rest still do, at least.

EDIT: I take it back...for now. Kimmel is showing for the rest of the week. Guess Wed must be a good day for updates...


----------



## morac

I'm seeing shows have generic descriptions for the upcoming week more often than usual and not getting corrected until Monday or Tuesday. Under Gracenote these would normally be fixed a week in advance instead of a day or two into the week.


----------



## lpwcomp

morac said:


> I'm seeing shows have generic descriptions for the upcoming week more often than usual and not getting corrected until Monday or Tuesday. Under Gracenote these would normally be fixed a week in advance instead of a day or two into the week.


Last Monday's "The Big Bang Theory" never got anything for description.


----------



## Joe3

Any one having problems with adding new shows form Netflix or Amazon to the "My Shows" list ?


----------



## TonyD79

Joe3 said:


> Any one having problems with adding new shows form Netflix or Amazon to the "My Shows" list ?


Yes. Old shows are fine. New ones are not showing up.


----------



## b_scott

I'm having odd issues. You're the Worst recorded last week's episode and the right after that it recorded a repeat from the week before, and said it was new.


----------



## chrishicks

b_scott said:


> I'm having odd issues. You're the Worst recorded last week's episode and the right after that it recorded a repeat from the week before, and said it was new.


I'm seeing this too with the same show along with a few others.

I also noticed another strange issue. I have a 1P for Lucha Underground and I just realized I didn't get last weeks show. I go into my TDL and there are no episodes showing up at all. I figure I'll just edit the 1P to also include repeats on the off chance the episodes aren't carrying the "new" tag and once I switch it to include repeats I head back to my TDL and now I see all kinds of episodes of LU scheduled now with the "new" tag. Why these weren't classified as new before is a bit odd to me but it's just another of the many mysteries known as the Rovi Upgrade.


----------



## abr88

I can't even get through initial setup on my newly-purchased Roamio, seemingly related somehow (??) to this issue. Margret, can you do me a favor and peek at this thread please?

https://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/f...nelID=10&portalPageId=10432560&messageToFade=


----------



## TiVoMargret

abr88 said:


> I can't even get through initial setup on my newly-purchased Roamio, seemingly related somehow (??) to this issue. Margret, can you do me a favor and peek at this thread please?
> 
> https://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/f...nelID=10&portalPageId=10432560&messageToFade=


Please send me an email ([email protected]) with your TSN, your zip code, your Cable Company, and a description of the issue, and we'll get it figured out.

I am very sorry you are experiencing this issue.

-- Margret


----------



## brandenwan

I think I've read this somewhere before.
Tivo updated around noon today and this evening when I pulled up the central menu, all the artwork was that sad sad generic type. I figured it would fix itself after a while. Hours went by and nothing. I forced a home call to the mothership and an hour later, nothing. I still have the generic art. OF COURSE, I have all the "Press Select" ads! 

I forget what to do. Do I do initiate a reboot?
I feel like I have read what others with this same issue did before, but now that it is actually affecting me, I don't remember what it was. Shocker. LOL.
Help please.

And can someone at Tivo please stop "The Rachel Maddow Show" from recording 3 times every weeknight! (Never did this with Gracenote.) 
Just FYI, this OnePass was established a year ago. It does this with other MSNBC shows too like "The 11th Hour" which is relatively new.


----------



## rainwater

Looks like the final game of the Nationals/Dodgers playoff series is not listed in the guide for tomorrow. Just a generic MLB/TBA is listed. I'm not sure how Rovi can't list teams for playoff games. It isn't that hard. Gracenote has this correct of course.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

brandenwan said:


> I think I've read this somewhere before.
> Tivo updated around noon today and this evening when I pulled up the central menu, all the artwork was that sad sad generic type. I figured it would fix itself after a while. Hours went by and nothing. I forced a home call to the mothership and an hour later, nothing. I still have the generic art. OF COURSE, I have all the "Press Select" ads!
> 
> And can someone at Tivo please stop "The Rachel Maddow Show" from recording 3 times every weeknight! (Never did this with Gracenote.)
> Just FYI, this OnePass was established a year ago. It does this with other MSNBC shows too like "The 11th Hour" which is relatively new.


A reboot should fix the generic art.

Sadly the only way to fix cable news duplicate shows right now is to remove the onepass and schedule M-F Manual Recordings instead.


----------



## CoxInPHX

brandenwan said:


> I think I've read this somewhere before.
> Tivo updated around noon today and this evening when I pulled up the central menu, all the artwork was that sad sad generic type. I figured it would fix itself after a while. Hours went by and nothing. I forced a home call to the mothership and an hour later, nothing. I still have the generic art. OF COURSE, I have all the "Press Select" ads!
> 
> I forget what to do. Do I do initiate a reboot?





BigJimOutlaw said:


> A reboot should fix the generic art.


My Roamio Pro turns to generic artwork, and all the OTT provider logos disappear, every 5-7 days like clockwork, since the Rovi update. Only a reboot will fix it. It is strange that none of my other TiVos have this odd behavior.


----------



## cherry ghost

rainwater said:


> Looks like the final game of the Nationals/Dodgers playoff series is not listed in the guide for tomorrow. Just a generic MLB/TBA is listed. I'm not sure how Rovi can't list teams for playoff games. It isn't that hard. Gracenote has this correct of course.


My guide shows "Game 5: Dodgers at Nationals"


----------



## chrishicks

brandenwan said:


> I think I've read this somewhere before.
> Tivo updated around noon today and this evening when I pulled up the central menu, all the artwork was that sad sad generic type. I figured it would fix itself after a while. Hours went by and nothing. I forced a home call to the mothership and an hour later, nothing. I still have the generic art. OF COURSE, I have all the "Press Select" ads!
> 
> I forget what to do. Do I do initiate a reboot?
> I feel like I have read what others with this same issue did before, but now that it is actually affecting me, I don't remember what it was. Shocker. LOL.
> Help please.


It doesn't work for me every single time but most of the time just putting my Roamio into Standby and then waking it up right after restores the artwork for me within a few minutes until it goes away again however many days later. If you're in a spot where you can't do a reboot it's always worth a shot trying Standby until you can do a reboot later on if it doesn't work.


----------



## brandenwan

CoxInPHX said:


> My Roamio Pro turns to generic artwork, and all the OTT provider logos disappear, every 5-7 days like clockwork, since the Rovi update. Only a reboot will fix it. It is strange that none of my other TiVos have this odd behavior.


Yeah, my Minis are fine. and my OTT logos disappeared too. I forgot to mention that. The only one that would reappear on and off was Hulu. Like it was desperately tryin' to hold onto its identity or something. haha.


----------



## brandenwan

CoxInPHX said:


> My Roamio Pro turns to generic artwork, and all the OTT provider logos disappear, every 5-7 days like clockwork, since the Rovi update. Only a reboot will fix it. It is strange that none of my other TiVos have this odd behavior.


I did the reboot. Thanks for letting me know! :up:


----------



## brandenwan

chrishicks said:


> It doesn't work for me every single time but most of the time just putting my Roamio into Standby and then waking it up right after restores the artwork for me within a few minutes until it goes away again however many days later. If you're in a spot where you can't do a reboot it's always worth a shot trying Standby until you can do a reboot later on if it doesn't work.


Thanks for the tip. If it happens again, but something is recording and I just can't wait any longer... I will definitely try the standby method in that situation. :up:


----------



## cherry ghost

No idea if it'll work, but you can try a HDUI refresh

thumbs down-->thumbs up-->play-->play


----------



## Jed1

CoxInPHX said:


> My Roamio Pro turns to generic artwork, and all the OTT provider logos disappear, every 5-7 days like clockwork, since the Rovi update. Only a reboot will fix it. It is strange that none of my other TiVos have this odd behavior.


Same here. I have to base Roamios and just one of them does this. I have had to reboot the one unit twice since the change over.
Rebooting the HDUI does not help and only rebooting the box fixes it.


----------



## Jed1

cherry ghost said:


> No idea if it'll work, but you can try a HDUI refresh
> 
> thumbs down-->thumbs up-->play-->play


I can confirm this does not work. The only way to restore the icons and art work is to reboot.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Jed1 said:


> I can confirm this does not work. The only way to restore the icons and art work is to reboot.


same here.


----------



## TiVoMargret

CoxInPHX said:


> My Roamio Pro turns to generic artwork, and all the OTT provider logos disappear, every 5-7 days like clockwork, since the Rovi update. Only a reboot will fix it. It is strange that none of my other TiVos have this odd behavior.


If you're experiencing this issue, please email your TSN to [email protected] with the subject "Generic artwork".

Thanks,
-- Margret


----------



## jcthorne

TiVoMargret said:


> If you're experiencing this issue, please email your TSN to [email protected] with the subject "Generic artwork".
> 
> Thanks,
> -- Margret


Good to hear from you. We get worried when you disappear for too long


----------



## globalgreg

Thanks Margaret for fixing my Discovery Channel East/West problem. My ticket from weeks ago is still sitting there in the queue untouched. They need to give you a raise.


----------



## Chuck_IV

This Rovi guide data is driving me to drink. For some bizarre reason, they seem to think that being in Litchfield county CT, I should be getting Buffalo Sabres Hockey games. I have no clue who came up with this designation, but with Charter's regional head end in Newtown CT(in Fairfield cty), I get NY Rangers games. I also get Devils and Islanders. This was ALL correct on the previous provider.

This is the second time I have gone to Tivo's site and put in the problem, explaining to them(in the extra section) exactly the issue and what these channels should actually reflect. I did it several weeks ago but nothing has changed. This is screwing me up when doing searches for what channel the Rangers game is on, on a given night, as they move it around from MSG, MSGPLUS and an extra overflow channel. But since Rovi thinks I should be getting Buffalo, the guide is never right at all for me.

People were right when they feared issues like this when Rovi was rumored to buy Tivo.

**EDIT**
I see the issue. Rovi thinks I should receive MSG/MSGPLUS ZONE 2 and the guide reflects this. But because my cable company's(Charter) head end is in a different county, I actually receive MSG/MSGPLUS ZONE 1. It was right before the changeover to Rovi. 

I have let them know but who knows if they will fix it. This is what frustrates me. They should have checking the lineups to make sure they match, BEFORE instituting the changeover.

Come on Rovi WAKE UP.


----------



## jth tv

Is there a way to turn the Discovery Bar off ? I'd rather see more My Show items than tiles with "In My Shows".


----------



## HerronScott

jth tv said:


> Is there a way to turn the Discovery Bar off ? I'd rather see more My Show items than tiles with "In My Shows".


No there isn't a way to turn it off.

Scott


----------



## morac

Is there some reason there are so many items in the guide that aren't in English? Up until the conversion, there were some movies that had Spanish descriptions, but now searching for an actor brings up a list of movies and TV shows with non-English descriptions. Usually they are Spanish, but sometimes they are in languages that the TiVo software can't even display.

For example, who can forget that charming animated comedy staring Jason Lee, Justin Long and Jesse McCartney named "????????????? 3"?


----------



## NorthAlabama

morac said:


> Is there some reason there are so many items in the guide that aren't in English? Up until the conversion, there were some movies that had Spanish descriptions, but now searching for an actor brings up a list of movies and TV shows with non-English descriptions.


i've noticed this is happening more often, too, the number of repeat titles for the same movie can approach upwards of a dozen listings...


----------



## velouria28

Wow, ?????? ? ????????????? 3 is my favorite movie.


----------



## Space

velouria28 said:


> Wow, ?????? ? ????????????? 3 is my favorite movie.


Really? I thought that ?????? ? ????????????? 2 was much better and a huge improvement over ?????? ? ?????????????.


----------



## lpwcomp

Was there no entry for ¿¿¿¿¿¿ ¿ ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿


----------



## schatham

Chuck_IV said:


> This Rovi guide data is driving me to drink. For some bizarre reason, they seem to think that being in Litchfield county CT, I should be getting Buffalo Sabres Hockey games. I have no clue who came up with this designation, but with Charter's regional head end in Newtown CT(in Fairfield cty), I get NY Rangers games. I also get Devils and Islanders. This was ALL correct on the previous provider.
> 
> This is the second time I have gone to Tivo's site and put in the problem, explaining to them(in the extra section) exactly the issue and what these channels should actually reflect. I did it several weeks ago but nothing has changed. This is screwing me up when doing searches for what channel the Rangers game is on, on a given night, as they move it around from MSG, MSGPLUS and an extra overflow channel. But since Rovi thinks I should be getting Buffalo, the guide is never right at all for me.
> 
> People were right when they feared issues like this when Rovi was rumored to buy Tivo.
> 
> **EDIT**
> I see the issue. Rovi thinks I should receive MSG/MSGPLUS ZONE 2 and the guide reflects this. But because my cable company's(Charter) head end is in a different county, I actually receive MSG/MSGPLUS ZONE 1. It was right before the changeover to Rovi.
> 
> I have let them know but who knows if they will fix it. This is what frustrates me. They should have checking the lineups to make sure they match, BEFORE instituting the changeover.
> 
> Come on Rovi WAKE UP.


Maybe try another zip code and re-do guide set-up. Check some online Rovi guides and test zip codes to see if this might work.


----------



## jth tv

morac said:


> ...non-English descriptions....


Non-English descriptions clutter things up and slows things down, An English only option would be nice.


----------



## b_scott

Check Please! In Chicago doesn't have descriptions with Rovi so it records every single episode.


----------



## nrc

NorthAlabama said:


> i've noticed this is happening more often, too, the number of repeat titles for the same movie can approach upwards of a dozen listings...


I'm not sure if it's Rovi related because I started seeing some of it before the switch but now it's out of control. TiVo Search has gone from a great feature to almost useless for movies. Every recent movie has multiple entries in multiple languages. Trying to sort through and find the right one is more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## satmaster

No friday they send a command to delete Alexandria La again after they had added it. 

then I get a message that the dish network locals had been added back. They haven't.
so now I have no networks at all. Wow Rovio is a great guide it has no local channels. bla


----------



## jlb

Can't wait to see what happens come 1/1/17 when WHDH drops NBC affiliation in the boston area. NBC should be announcing soon their plans for how NBC content will be broadcast. Hopefully this gets to TiVo/Rovi expeditiously....


----------



## RGM1138

jlb said:


> Can't wait to see what happens come 1/1/17 when WHDH drops NBC affiliation in the boston area. NBC should be announcing soon their plans for how NBC content will be broadcast. Hopefully this gets to TiVo/Rovi expeditiously....


Is WHDH the only NBC affiliate in Boston?


----------



## sandycityscott

The World Series isn't in the lineup tonight for our local Fox affiliate. Holy cow!


----------



## RGM1138

Same here. But, there is a popup at the bottom of Tivo Central urging a forced call to recieve updates.


----------



## KimHedrick

RGM1138 said:


> Same here. But, there is a popup at the bottom of Tivo Central urging a forced call to recieve updates.


And I can confirm that it does add the game to the guide.


----------



## RGM1138

KimHedrick said:


> And I can confirm that it does add the game to the guide.


Yeah, I have Tuesday nights listing, but it didn't show until about the 8th inning and after 2 forced calls.  Also, nothing for game 7 yet.


----------



## Jed1

Well it looks like last nights new Gold Rush was incorrect. It was a new episode and the listings said it was a show from two years ago when the Hoffman's were in South America. I caught it and set a one time recording to record the new/repeat episode. I wonder how TiVo will fix the mistake as this episode was supposed to record as new. Even the repeat showing of this screwed up episode on next Friday is still wrong.
Of course there was no Skip either.


----------



## JoeKustra

Jed1 said:


> Well it looks like last nights new Gold Rush was incorrect. It was a new episode and the listings said it was a show from two years ago when the Hoffman's were in South America. I caught it and set a one time recording to record the new/repeat episode. I wonder how TiVo will fix the mistake as this episode was supposed to record as new. Even the repeat showing of this screwed up episode on next Friday is still wrong.
> Of course there was no Skip either.


It was wrong on tv.com, but right on tvguide.com and Screener. Discovery has had a lot of mistakes.


----------



## jlb

ok, what is the best way to report a lineup change? Not sure if this is a specific enough case that there should be a different path or if the guide systems will all be alerted....

As noted above, on 1/1/17 NBC programming will no longer be affiliated with 807/WHDH. Amongst the various changes related to this are the following:

December 1:
NECN-HD moving from 810 to 840
WBTS-TV HD will be added to 810

January 1:
WBTS-TV HD/810 will start carrying NBC programming

How do I best make sure the right folks have the right information? I have to believe Rovi will get this info, it affects EVERY region here that carried 807/WHDH.....


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> It was wrong on tv.com, but right on tvguide.com and Screener. Discovery has had a lot of mistakes.


I just checked Discovery channel's website for Gold Rush and TiVo has all the episode numbers screwed up. The two hour premier was episode 1 but TiVo had it as episode 1 and 2. Last weeks episode Franken Machinery was supposed to be episode 3 but TiVo had it as episode 4. Last nights episode title Mutiny is correct but the listing was from an episode in 2013. This one should be new and episode 4. Next Friday's episode Misery on the Mountain should be episode 5 but TiVo has it listed as episode 4. Discovery is running the new season from the beginning on Friday and TiVo now has the episode numbers correct for the first three but they still have the Mutiny episode with the wrong listings and no episode number. 
TiVo has this whole season for Gold Rush screwed up. I am confused even typing up this post.


----------



## wmhjr

Is anyone else seeing an issue where if you Info, select to explore a show, and go to cast, there are no photos any longer of the listed cast, and frankly, the information for cast member is pretty friggin awful now?


----------



## lpwcomp

wmhjr said:


> Is anyone else seeing an issue where if you Info, select to explore a show, and go to cast, there are no photos any longer of the listed cast, and frankly, the information for cast member is pretty friggin awful now?


Are you also missing graphics and icons? I was. Fixed by a reboot.


----------



## jth tv

wmhjr said:


> Is anyone else seeing an issue where if you Info, select to explore a show, and go to cast, there are no photos any longer of the listed cast, and frankly, the information for cast member is pretty friggin awful now?


Yes. What I particularly don't like is they include the same movie more that once, once the English title, then the Spanish or French title. It is just one movie.


----------



## wmhjr

lpwcomp said:


> Are you also missing graphics and icons? I was. Fixed by a reboot.


No I am not. Or to be more clear, channel icons are just fine. Movie cover graphics are broken. I have rebooted. Twice.


----------



## JoeKustra

Jed1 said:


> I just checked Discovery channel's website for Gold Rush and TiVo has all the episode numbers screwed up. The two hour premier was episode 1 but TiVo had it as episode 1 and 2. Last weeks episode Franken Machinery was supposed to be episode 3 but TiVo had it as episode 4. Last nights episode title Mutiny is correct but the listing was from an episode in 2013. This one should be new and episode 4. Next Friday's episode Misery on the Mountain should be episode 5 but TiVo has it listed as episode 4. Discovery is running the new season from the beginning on Friday and TiVo now has the episode numbers correct for the first three but they still have the Mutiny episode with the wrong listings and no episode number.
> TiVo has this whole season for Gold Rush screwed up. I am confused even typing up this post.


Next to Discovery Channel we have The History Channel. Seems to be some confusion with episode numbers and dates for Doomsday: 10 Ways. On 11/18 Gracenote has E09 which seems logical since there is another on 11/25. However TiVo (et. al.) thinks that's E10 on 11/18. I notice it can't be found with a Search also. Maybe it will get fixed. Yes, I know there was a two hour episode that screwed things up.

I also appreciate the show's title and how there's no episode this week.


----------



## Jed1

Has anybody here contacted TiVo Support by phone recently as it is being reported in another thread that the CSRs sound like they are off shore now. They are hard to understand. I wonder if this is the reason why a lot of these support tickets are not getting answered.


----------



## tenthplanet

Well somebody goofed got a channel update for a bunch of channels that start with a W, which is weird because I'm in California where the channels start with K. Even with a really big antennae.....


----------



## tbb1226

*Channel Lineup:* Comcast Royal Oak 48067

*MISSING Channels:*
- channel 1291 should be DIYHD
- channel 1516 should be TDHD

I have reported this to TiVo twice in the last six weeks and still have not seen it fixed. Not sure what else to do but trying this.


----------



## NorthAlabama

tbb1226 said:


> *Channel Lineup:* Comcast Royal Oak 48067
> 
> *MISSING Channels:*
> - channel 1291 should be DIYHD
> - channel 1516 should be TDHD
> 
> I have reported this to TiVo twice in the last six weeks and still have not seen it fixed. Not sure what else to do but trying this.


email [email protected] with the details including your tsn, and she'll have it resolved soon.


----------



## tenthplanet

tenthplanet said:


> Well somebody goofed got a channel update for a bunch of channels that start with a W, which is weird because I'm in California where the channels start with K. Even with a really big antennae.....


 And now I get messages they are being removed..


----------



## hankinsohl

Hi:

I'd like to report a channel lineup issue.

Comcast/Xfinity in area code 98033
Channel 628 is shown as "ESCE1" whereas it is actually "PAC12HD" (PAC 12 Network High Definition)

Please make the above correction.


----------



## NorthAlabama

hankinsohl said:


> Hi:
> 
> I'd like to report a channel lineup issue.
> 
> Comcast/Xfinity in area code 98033
> Channel 628 is shown as "ESCE1" whereas it is actually "PAC12HD" (PAC 12 Network High Definition)
> 
> Please make the above correction.


this needs to be emailed to [email protected]


----------



## jlb

General question that I should know the answer to but I don't remember off-hand....

In the Boston area, for example, NBC is changing affiliation to a new station on January 1. So TiVo/Rovi will have to push a lineup change. For a current Season Pass on NBC (807 in boston/comcast), will it automatically switch the SP to the new station...i.e., is the SP affixed to an underlying show ID? I may be out of town over new year's and might not be able to make a manual switch to my SP list until after. At least I only record 2 shows on NBC so I can always use the app to catch up on any missed shows....

Thanks ahead of time for any input...


----------



## mattack

Yes, they should handle channel changes.. though of course you may miss a day/few days as the changeover happens...


----------



## jfalkingham

Jed1 said:


> Has anybody here contacted TiVo Support by phone recently as it is being reported in another thread that the CSRs sound like they are off shore now. They are hard to understand. I wonder if this is the reason why a lot of these support tickets are not getting answered.


They are offshore. Philippines is my guess based on accent.


----------



## longball07

So Tivo is still unable to resolve my guide data issues..back story:

After the initial switch over, I had a handful of channels that had zero guide data after a couple days ran Guided Setup again on both Tivo's and the issue was resolved. Worked great for about two weeks then got a message saying that all my channels were deleted and the same channels were added but the new channels all had a W on the end "TBS-W". Well Crap, now every single channel was off by 3 hours. Called Tivo, submitted channel lineup change and after 6 days got an email that the issue had been fixed. Ran guided setup again but the issue still remained. Called Tivo back spent another hour or so of my time on the phone submitting another channel lineup change. Got an email about 7 days later saying it was closed, ran guided setup again but only about half of the channels were fixed. Called again and submitted another channel lineup change on the remaining HD channels. 4 days later received a message on my Tivo boxes and all the channels that were correct are now changed back with a W at the end. Next day all the channels I submitted the last time were fixed.

At this point it is getting absolutely ridiculous....It has been over a month since our TIVO has worked probably and recorded OnePass shows. All recordings have had to be scheduled manually, which is completely unacceptable.

What course of action do we have???? How can we get this crap fixed once and for all???


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom

longball07 said:


> So Tivo is still unable to resolve my guide data issues..back story:
> 
> After the initial switch over, I had a handful of channels that had zero guide data after a couple days ran Guided Setup again on both Tivo's and the issue was resolved. Worked great for about two weeks then got a message saying that all my channels were deleted and the same channels were added but the new channels all had a W on the end "TBS-W". Well Crap, now every single channel was off by 3 hours. Called Tivo, submitted channel lineup change and after 6 days got an email that the issue had been fixed. Ran guided setup again but the issue still remained. Called Tivo back spent another hour or so of my time on the phone submitting another channel lineup change. Got an email about 7 days later saying it was closed, ran guided setup again but only about half of the channels were fixed. Called again and submitted another channel lineup change on the remaining HD channels. 4 days later received a message on my Tivo boxes and all the channels that were correct are now changed back with a W at the end. Next day all the channels I submitted the last time were fixed.
> 
> At this point it is getting absolutely ridiculous....It has been over a month since our TIVO has worked probably and recorded OnePass shows. All recordings have had to be scheduled manually, which is completely unacceptable.
> 
> What course of action do we have???? How can we get this crap fixed once and for all???


Have you tried sending details to @TiVoMargret ?


----------



## Jed1

Jed1 said:


> I just checked Discovery channel's website for Gold Rush and TiVo has all the episode numbers screwed up. The two hour premier was episode 1 but TiVo had it as episode 1 and 2. Last weeks episode Franken Machinery was supposed to be episode 3 but TiVo had it as episode 4. Last nights episode title Mutiny is correct but the listing was from an episode in 2013. This one should be new and episode 4. Next Friday's episode Misery on the Mountain should be episode 5 but TiVo has it listed as episode 4. Discovery is running the new season from the beginning on Friday and TiVo now has the episode numbers correct for the first three but they still have the Mutiny episode with the wrong listings and no episode number.
> TiVo has this whole season for Gold Rush screwed up. I am confused even typing up this post.


I see Gold Rush episode 4 now has the correct description and air date and will record on Friday as new. I also see that Holmes Buy it Right is recording the repeat episodes over and over again. At least they are recording so I shouldn't complain.


----------



## bigguy126

New show called Nightcap on POP-TV airing tonight. Premier episode is on guide with a generic description and showing as a repeat. New only one pass is taping all the other repeats over and over again.


----------



## Jed1

I noticed that the new episode of Ash vs the evil dead did not record last night. The guide had listings for a previous episode. I did notice in my ToDo list that the new episode that aired last night will record this afternoon is it has the correct description and episode number but does not have the "new" tag.
This is the second fail I have had in two weeks. The other was an episode of Gold Rush which also had the wrong description from a previous season.
TVGuide data was never like this when I used it from 1997 to 2013. It was extremely rare if there was an error in the listings. Lineups, yes, but this was due to the way the system was designed to operate in the 1990s. It is very apparent that since Rovi ended TVGOS in 2013 that the data department has suffered due to the job cuts and really has never recovered.
I am now seeing these guide errors in the cable company guide which never happened before.


----------



## JoeKustra

Speaking of weird guide things. How come TWC "Highway Thru Hell", with Search, shows many "Upcoming", but no "Episodes"?


----------



## UCLABB

TiVo doesn't want me to watch "Mars". First, problem is that the guide is for the E feed and I get the W feed. I report this as well as the 20 other channels that have guide info for E rather than W. TiVo solution? Simply delete Natgeo from my available channels altogether. Even if I check it in Settings, Channels, it simply won't appear in the guide, search, etc.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom

Jed1 said:


> I noticed that the new episode of Ash vs the evil dead did not record last night. The guide had listings for a previous episode. I did notice in my ToDo list that the new episode that aired last night will record this afternoon is it has the correct description and episode number but does not have the "new" tag.
> This is the second fail I have had in two weeks.


I posted about this the other day in the Season Pass Alerts forum: Starz series Ash vs Evil Dead, S2E8 Ashy Slashy 2016-11-20

I too am amazed at there being no bottom on how far Rovi guide data can fall.


----------



## dlfl

And the beat goes on: TiVo was faithfully recording my one-pass for "Varney and Co." this morning -- except what was actually on FBN was "Strange Inheiritance" . Last guide update was 1:48 pm yesterday -- obviously no one could have known about this Thanksgiving Day substitution so far ahead ..... right!


----------



## alexb

hankinsohl said:


> Hi:
> 
> I'd like to report a channel lineup issue.
> 
> Comcast/Xfinity in area code 98033
> Channel 628 is shown as "ESCE1" whereas it is actually "PAC12HD" (PAC 12 Network High Definition
> 
> Please make the above correction.


Hi I am new owner, just bought, I am also in 98033 - thanks for making line up better for us!


----------



## sbillard

Time Warner Cable (Spectrum) Orange County California 92646

Channel 5 has been switched from correctly identifying as CW to now being a second (probably midwestern judging by the show time offsets) copy of ABC.

Note that this kind of error can screw up your 1P selections. Since the show comes on "earlier" on the fake ABC it is selected for the recording. You have to change the 1P to specifically select the correct channel or delete the fake ABC from the channel list.


----------



## Whittaker

TiVoMargret said:


> If anyone else is experiencing lineup issues, please send the specifics to me at [email protected] with the subject '*Lineup issue <zip code>*'.
> 
> If you see mis-matched episodes and seasons, you can also report those to me at [email protected] with the subject '*Data issue <show name>*'.
> 
> -- Margret


What about all of the programs no longer having episode listings ?


----------



## Lane Hensley

Bbking35 said:


> Palm Springs ca 92258 lineup is quite a mess. Main problem is Fox and CW main channels with program data won't tune in but secondary channels with exactly same numbers will tune in but no data. This of course means Onepass recordings try the channel with no signal. Plus I can't even do a manual recording because it flat out won't let me pick the secondary channels. And yes this happens on all channels setting. CW channel is 2-3 KCWQ-LD(channel that needs data is 2-3 KCWQ-DT and 2-1 KCWQ-LD) and fox is 33-2KDFX-CD(channels needing data 33-2 KDFX-DT and 33-3 KDFX-LD) lots of other channels with wrong guide info but CW and Fox are the only ones I watch that I care about.


Exact same problem. Still. Tried calling KESQ (which owns these stations), and they told me to call Time Warner Cable.


----------



## b_scott

Yeah pretty sure that's wrong........ Comcast 2,3 Chicago.


----------



## Lane Hensley

Bbking35 said:


> Palm Springs ca 92258 lineup is quite a mess. Main problem is Fox and CW main channels with program data won't tune in but secondary channels with exactly same numbers will tune in but no data. This of course means Onepass recordings try the channel with no signal. Plus I can't even do a manual recording because it flat out won't let me pick the secondary channels. And yes this happens on all channels setting. CW channel is 2-3 KCWQ-LD(channel that needs data is 2-3 KCWQ-DT and 2-1 KCWQ-LD) and fox is 33-2KDFX-CD(channels needing data 33-2 KDFX-DT and 33-3 KDFX-LD) lots of other channels with wrong guide info but CW and Fox are the only ones I watch that I care about.


Yesterday, I tried searching for these stations bypassing the TiVo and just using a piece of junk TV I bought in 2010. Three minutes later they had found both. CW is 2.1 (16:9) and 2.3 (4:3), and Fox is 33.3 (19:6) and 33.2 (4:3). They come through just fine. So the problem is not KESQ, the problem is TiVo. As for me, I dumped Time Warner a long time ago because they were doing more to get in the way of content than to deliver it. I thought I was smart to put an antenna on my TiVo. But now it's TiVo that's in the way. Wonder if a phone call between TiVo and KESQ would get it straight, or whether TiVo might consider just going back to the tuning that worked just find until two or three months ago when Rovi "improved" it. Or maybe it's time I stopped having my friends laugh because I still have a TiVo, and put it on top of the Betamax in the garage.


----------



## hytekjosh

Any idea why Cops would recording old episodes if I only have it set to record new? The old episodes that are being recorded don't have the new label. Is this a guide data issue or Tivo issue? I think it existed before the Rovi switch.. Thanks!


----------



## Space

hytekjosh said:


> Any idea why Cops would recording old episodes if I only have it set to record new?
> ...


If the episode does not have episode specific information (it just indicates a generic "Cops" episode) then TiVo will record it to be safe. This could be why they are recording.


----------



## hytekjosh

Space said:


> If the episode does not have episode specific information (it just indicates a generic "Cops" episode) then TiVo will record it to be safe. This could be why they are recording.


Bummer. There are so many episodes some times a new one will get over written within a day of airing even if I have it set to keep 10 or 20 (and I don't want that many episodes I will not watch taking up space).


----------



## samccfl99

So on Monday nite, some of you may have had a problem with a 1P for The Daily Show. That is because some idiot (and it is hard for me to believe this process is sometimes manual) changed the title of the show a bit. The W in the word "with" was NOT capitalized. All the previous AND future recordings had capital letters in the beginning of each word. So the 1P did not set it to record. *Hey Tivo, Inc Developers...Maybe you should convert the titles to either upper or lower case to compare to see if it matches the 1P? IT'S CALLED PROGRAMMING. *

Also the info said S1-E1 and the subject for the show was right. POTUS was on so this was a real good show. It is a good thing I caught the problem after 11 pm and recorded the later showing.

*GOOD WORK ROVI...*


----------



## tomhorsley

Yep. I had the same thing with Doctor Who. They changed the title (starting at episode 4 for some reason) of the reconstructed "The Power of the Daleks" episodes being broadcast on BBC America from "Doctor Who" to "Doctor Who: The Power of the Daleks", and the episode title was "The Power of the Daleks Episode Four". I think the department of redundancy department was in charge of this one. On the plus side, they actually provided correct metadata for things like the writer and actors instead of copying the incorrect data from modern Doctor Who episodes (which they did for the first 3).

Fortunately I recorded it anyway because I have a wish list setup for anything with "Doctor Who" in the title (which sometimes gets me episodes of Doctor Oz with titles like "the doctor who thinks everyone should eat a pound of dirt every year").


----------



## JoeKustra

Both screw-ups were listed here: Season Pass Alerts With the current state of the guide, it's wise to check it.


----------



## sbillard

samccfl99 said:


> So on Monday nite, some of you may have had a problem with a 1P for The Daily Show. That is because some idiot (and it is hard for me to believe this process is sometimes manual) changed the title of the show a bit. The W in the word "with" was NOT capitalized. All the previous AND future recordings had capital letters in the beginning of each word. So the 1P did not set it to record. *Hey Tivo, Inc Developers...Maybe you should convert the titles to either upper or lower case to compare to see if it matches the 1P? IT'S CALLED PROGRAMMING. *
> 
> Also the info said S1-E1 and the subject for the show was right. POTUS was on so this was a real good show. It is a good thing I caught the problem after 11 pm and recorded the later showing.
> 
> *GOOD WORK ROVI...*


I got "lucky" and TiVo recorded the show as a suggestion. But for some strange reason the recording started about 5 minutes before the actual show, so naturally I missed out on the end of the program. Wish I could have seen it all, it was, as you mention, a good show. Maybe I will find a rerun.


----------



## JoeKustra

sbillard said:


> I got "lucky" and TiVo recorded the show as a suggestion. But for some strange reason the recording started about 5 minutes before the actual show, so naturally I missed out on the end of the program. Wish I could have seen it all, it was, as you mention, a good show. Maybe I will find a rerun.


I set a recording from the guide and extended it 5 minutes. Got 100%.


----------



## osu1991

Guess I need to learn to read French now. Hallmark channel movie 12 Gifts of Christmas has the guide info in French.


----------



## Mikeguy

osu1991 said:


> Guess I need to learn to read French now. Hallmark channel movie 12 Gifts of Christmas has the guide info in French.


Yes, French will serve you well, given the well-known Franko-Oklahoman population.


----------



## mattack

hytekjosh said:


> Any idea why Cops would recording old episodes if I only have it set to record new? The old episodes that are being recorded don't have the new label. Is this a guide data issue or Tivo issue? I think it existed before the Rovi switch.. Thanks!


As far as anyone knows, Tivo has never ever ever used a "new label".. it uses the specific metadata about the show, e.g. original air date..

(I know there was another answer, I'm just clarifying.)


----------



## awax

Cox NW Arkansas
Guide lists WGN as 2008 but it needs to be 2089
No guide data for 2106 AHC


----------



## delgadobb

osu1991 said:


> Guess I need to learn to read French now. Hallmark channel movie 12 Gifts of Christmas has the guide info in French.


You'll need Spanish as well for a few random things I've recorded. One that comes to mind is the movie "Exodus: Gods and Kings". It had recorded as a suggestion before the guide data conversion & was fine; after the conversion, the description mysteriously changed to Spanish. (And no, this was not a latino variant of a movie channel.) I set it to record again a month or so ago (long after I reported it as a guide data error) & lo & behold it came up in Spanish once again.


----------



## Bierboy

osu1991 said:


> Guess I need to learn to read French now. Hallmark channel movie 12 Gifts of Christmas has the guide info in French.


Ha...I saw that in the description of another show (which I don't watch) and it was in Spanish...certainly NOT a good sign of things to come...


----------



## morac

Bierboy said:


> Ha...I saw that in the description of another show (which I don't watch) and it was in Spanish...certainly NOT a good sign of things to come...


I posted a photo I took in another thread of a show that was in a language that the TiVo software can't even display so it showed all question marks for the title and description.


----------



## samccfl99

JoeKustra said:


> Both screw-ups were listed here: Season Pass Alerts With the current state of the guide, it's wise to check it.


Thanks, but WOW, that thread is 75 pages!!! I hope they learn a lesson and the next season of Survivor will ONLY SAY SURVIVOR. They are truly morons!!!


----------



## UCLABB

Okay, this is getting bizzare. For weeks I've had this problem of over two dozen channels listed in the guide as E feed, but my provider is sending W feeds as is appropriate. I've sent emails, filled out guide problem forms, had chats. All acknowledge the problem, but to date not taken care of. 

My wife just missed a crucial recording, so I told her I would look on line to see when a repeat is on (I can't look on the TiVo because there is no longer guide info for these channels) and we can set a manual recording. I went to TV guide.com and they have three choices for my area, standard, rebuild and non-rebuild. Standard has the wrong E feeds, rebuild has all the channels minus the E feeds and nonRebuild simply has only the 28 channels that had the wrong feed. 

This is a nightmare. Every time I communicate to TiVo I tell them they have to get together with Charter to set this right, but it just isn't happening.


----------



## JoeKustra

UCLABB said:


> This is a nightmare. Every time I communicate to TiVo I tell them they have to get together with Charter to set this right, but it just isn't happening.


You might try tv.com also. The site is crappy, but I don't know your zipcode and Riverside is pretty big.

My zipcode is sort of wrong for me. I use the location of my cable company's local office. Or the headend if you'd rather use that term. Right now my feed, shown on my TiVo, hasn't existed in three years.

I also check Screener every day.


----------



## velouria28

Yeah, I'm getting close to switching to satellite where I am. I haven't had a usable schedule on my Fox-HD for basically the entire month of December. I woke up one morning and saw that they had replaced its schedule with a complete copy of the data from my CBS-HD. I filled out a lineup report on 12/4 and emailed Margret and just waited. My lineup report was finally acknowledged a few days ago so I was hopeful the problem would be rectified, but when I connected this morning it just completely removed the channel from the lineup.

It's beyond ridiculous that I'm having to rely on Screener and manual recordings to catch stuff on one of the big four broadcast networks. And you know what the craziest thing is? The schedule is correct on TV.com and TVGuide.com, which I understand both use the Rovi data so I'm not sure what is going on.

What I wouldn't give to have the Gracenote data back.


----------



## UCLABB

JoeKustra said:


> You might try tv.com also. The site is crappy, but I don't know your zipcode and Riverside is pretty big.
> 
> My zipcode is sort of wrong for me. I use the location of my cable company's local office. Or the headend if you'd rather use that term. Right now my feed, shown on my TiVo, hasn't existed in three years.
> 
> I also check Screener every day.


I might try a different area code in the slim hope
another would be right, but it's such a time consuming hassle to go through guided setup.


----------



## JoeKustra

UCLABB said:


> I might try a different area code in the slim hope
> another would be right, but it's such a time consuming hassle to go through guided setup.


That why you use tv.com or tvguide.com. Find a zipcode and provider you like, then use that with the TiVo. It might work. It should work.


----------



## Space

UCLABB said:


> I might try a different area code in the slim hope
> another would be right, but it's such a time consuming hassle to go through guided setup.


Like JoeKustra said, search for a good lineup on tvguide.com or tv.com, it is much faster than doing it on the TiVo. Once you find one that works for you, then use that zip code on the TiVo to set it up with the lineup you found.http://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?members/joekustra.283874/


----------



## jstevenson

I just got a channel/lineup update in Los Angeles for Time Warner that has completely borked my channel lineup. It's completely incorrect. WTF


----------



## UCLABB

Space said:


> Like JoeKustra said, search for a good lineup on tvguide.com or tv.com, it is much faster than doing it on the TiVo. Once you find one that works for you, then use that zip code on the TiVo to set it up with the lineup you found.


I found a lineup in a city 25 miles away that looked similar, at least the numbers. It's sorta hard to tell if a lineup is East or west feeds. I tried it and it has the exact same problems. Complete waste of time.


----------



## cybergrimes

Recently submitted a lineup correction for "The Cat in the Hat Knows a Lot About That"-- which is showing under TV Shows instead of Kids category. I asked they fix the genre flag so it appears in the correct place, ticket was submitted on 11/29 and today I discovered support issue was closed. I don't see the show has changed and there's no response sent to me. On a related note, the online ticket system is a joke... I can't see the original information I submitted or the date they closed the issue. The only point of it is so I can add more information? I've started pasting the original information I submitted as an update so I can tell which ticket is which...

I think I'll start a chat or submit a new ticket asking what happened with the closed issue ;/

Edit: I got an acceptable answer from chat--
The show does have the "kids" flag but the software is not handling it correctly for tagging in categories. I was told "Your case was sent from our lineup team to our software engineers for research."


----------



## Mikeguy

cybergrimes said:


> Edit: I got an acceptable answer from chat--
> The show does have the "kids" flag but the software is not handling it correctly for tagging in categories. I was told "Your case was sent from our lineup team to our software engineers for research."


Perhaps just *fix it *and streamline the process . . . .


----------



## cybergrimes

Mikeguy said:


> Perhaps just *fix it *and streamline the process . . . .


I was just looking at it again, I'll make assumptions about what parses shows into the Kids category by comparing the 5 shows I have in there currently-- I see genre/flags of "Educational, Kids, Cartoon." and "Educational, Kids, Animated." where Cat in the Hat is "Educational, Animated, Science," or oddly enough if I look at it on the TiVo Online portal it says "Halloween, Valentine's Day, Educational" but other shows like Curious George still show the same 3 category flags that the TiVo box displays. The common flag I see is the "kids" category flag (am I wrong?). Now the rep has said it does have the flag so I'm going to again assume this show has more than the 5 category flags the two different TiVo interfaces are revealing to me and the rep isn't wrong, kids is in there somewhere. So if the damn box only reads 3 flags wouldn't a much easier data correction work too? Take out halloween, valentine's day and science leaving it "Educational, Kids, Animated". If it's a sufficient set of flags for Curious George then its just as sufficient for Cat in the Hat. Plus in the spirit of what Mikeguy said this would actually fix it now while the overall issue of reading beyond 3 categories is corrected (again, assuming on my part)


----------



## cybergrimes

I opened a new chat-- rep is saying categories are corrected by the "metadata team" which is not the same as lineup data corrections. He is stating the previous rep sent it to that team but turnaround will vary... now why did the previous rep say it was a technical issue to be resolved by software update? Ugh


----------



## UCLABB

Just a follow up on my issue. My guide was showing over two dozen cable channels as E feed and I'm on the west coast. Been going on for almost two months. I filed a line up complaint, had two chat sessions. Today I got an email from TiVo saying the ticket was resolved. I was skeptical and sure enough, I hit Guide and it was still messed up. Then I thought well, maybe my TiVo hadn't called home since the fix, so I forced a service connection and voila, fixed. 

So, the lesson is that they will eventually fix a problem, but it might take a looong time.


----------



## MacBrian

Dear TIVO: TODAY (12-30-16) I received a lineup change that removed 10-1 KAKEDT and 10-2 KAKEDT2 and replaced them with 10-1 KBSLDT and 10-2 KBSLDT2 -- *THIS IS INCORRECT and needs to be put back IMMEDIATELY! *There was nothing wrong the way it was. Please restore 10-1 KAKEDT and 10-2 KAKEDT2 IMMEDIATELY. See the screen shot below. The two deleted channels were perfectly fine and should not have been deleted. Changing them to KBSLDT screws everything up!

Please note that you ALSO need to keep KAKE21-DT and KAKE21-DT2 -- they are still present in the channel list, so don't mess with them! They are a couple of lower-powered repeater channels from KAKE that help solve reception issues for those unable to receive the KAKEDT and KAKEDT2 signals reliably.

To recap, zip code 67205 needs to have all four of these channels:
KAKEDT
KAKEDT2
KAKE21-DT
KAKE21-DT2


----------



## HerronScott

MacBrian said:


> Dear TIVO: TODAY (12-30-16) I received a lineup change that removed 10-1 KAKEDT and 10-2 KAKEDT2 and replaced them with 10-1 KBSLDT and 10-2 KBSLDT2 -- *THIS IS INCORRECT and needs to be put back IMMEDIATELY! *There was nothing wrong the way it was. Please restore 10-1 KAKEDT and 10-2 KAKEDT2 IMMEDIATELY. See the screen shot below. The two deleted channels were perfectly fine and should not have been deleted. Changing them to KBSLDT screws everything up!


You need to submit a lineup ticket to TiVo and I would send a mail to TivoMargret per this post (the latter worked for me better than the ticket as the couple of issues we had early on got fixed within a week).

Rovi Lineup Issues & Corrections

Scott


----------



## MacBrian

HerronScott said:


> You need to submit a lineup ticket to TiVo and I would send a mail to TivoMargret per this post (the latter worked for me better than the ticket as the couple of issues we had early on got fixed within a week).
> 
> Rovi Lineup Issues & Corrections
> 
> Scott


Thanks, Scott. I called Tivo support immediately as soon as I saw what happened with the incorrect lineup change. The guy I talked with could see what happened, but he was completely powerless to do anything and wasn't even going to report it to anyone after our conversation except to just log the call as normal. There was NOTHING else he was empowered to do. ARGH. He gave me the website address and told me to report the lineup problem.

I immediately protested, saying I'd been through that route before and the resolution took WEEKS and that the lineup ticket kept being closed without resolving the issue. Ultimately, it did NOT get resolved through the lineup tickets UNTIL I emailed Margret, and then it was resolved in a few days. (Margret is a hero!)

The support guy said it was "unusual" to go outside of normal channels like that. Sheesh.

How frustrating. I mean, the change had JUST happened yet I had NO WAY to immediately get ahold of someone to say HEY -- YOU SCREWED UP - PUT IT BACK!

So yes, after I finished the support phone call I filled out a lineup ticket, then I posted the details here on the forum (since Tivo has asked this to also be a way to get these lineup problems fixed)...and then I emailed TivoMargret with the same details I posted here.

sigh. I'm trying to get their attention through FOUR different channels, yet I know this is a TiVo/Rovi mistake that again will take days, if not weeks, to resolve. I've had TiVo since 2000 and the service has NEVER EVER been fraught with the kind of sloppiness that we've endured since the Rovi change-over.

I've got a co-worker who's about to throw out Tivo and get a Dish because of these line-up problems. I won't go that far...but...honestly, when they make a mistake like this and when I know from past experience I'm going to miss out on all my ABC recordings for the ??? weeks...GRRRR....


----------



## wish_bgr

hytekjosh said:


> Bummer. There are so many episodes some times a new one will get over written within a day of airing even if I have it set to keep 10 or 20 (and I don't want that many episodes I will not watch taking up space).


Same boat here, partner likes to catch the new episode on Spike TV Saturday nights, 8:00p but To-Do List populates with so many "un-new" episodes that I have to navigate through the list and delete/clear the wrong ones out. I keep hoping and wishing it will fix itself into the new year. Sadly, not yet.


----------



## tomhorsley

I know! What we really need is to switch all TiVo recordings to wish lists that record "everything", then have a tool that uses the TiVo app interface and the zap2it TV listings to delete the ones you didn't really want to record .


----------



## wish_bgr

That's one looooooong Golden Girls pilot episode! Sadly, I would have recorded Hallmark's first broadcast with the new KTLA hosts from 2017 going forward. Oh well! ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## pL86

So the Tivo lineup gods have created two separate sets of season/one passes for the BET show Being Mary Jane:










It turns out the first set of season passes only picks up episodes from past seasons while the second set only picks up episodes from the upcoming fourth season which starts next week:

First season pass set (pre-4th season episodes only):









Second season pass set (4th season episodes only):









And while the past episodes have episodes descriptions, the upcoming fourth season episodes are devoid of details and every airing, even the first one, have been designated a repeat (R) (I'm not even sure why the Rovi guide data bothers to include the (R) marking since it ignores it):

Old episode:









New upcoming episode:









I guess Tivo's New Year's resolutions did not include fixing the guide data problems....

_Edited to add:_

It just occurred to me - is this Tivo's "fix" to the fact that the passes ignore "new episodes only" since the switch to Rovi data? To create a separate pass for new, upcoming episodes? I really hope this is just a glitch and not Tivo's workaround to the problem that new/repeat info is being ignored.


----------



## morac

pL86 said:


> It turns out the first set of season passes only picks up episodes from past seasons while the second set only picks up episodes from the upcoming fourth season which starts next week:


The same thing happened with "Once Upon a Time" which caused a number of people to miss recordings. It was later fixed which caused people who had switched to the new OnePass to miss recordings.

You might try submitting a lineup change request.


----------



## sharkster

I noticed a week or two ago mine was picking up all of those past episodes of 'Being Mary Jane'. I deleted them from the 'To Do' list. But now, looking, at what is upcoming, I don't even see anything new. I see a marathon for Sat & Sun (1/7-1/8) that airs S01 E01 through S03 E10. 

Then, on Sat 1/14 at 1pm (west coast feed), it shows a generic episode and that one is checked to record, although it doesn't indicate new and why should it - the show doesn't air new episodes at 1pm. 

I'm of the mind, at this point, that this is not going to be fixed. Something seems to be broken with Rovi and I don't see that they have any desire to fix it. On my TVs that have cable boxes, instead of Tivos, the guide info is just fine.


----------



## pL86

sharkster said:


> Then, on Sat 1/14 at 1pm (west coast feed), it shows a generic episode and that one is checked to record, although it doesn't indicate new and why should it - the show doesn't air new episodes at 1pm.


That generic listing you're seeing is normal and not something that is being caused by the Rovi data. It's because there's no guide data available that far out so the Tivo populates the to do recording list with a placeholder. Once guide data becomes available for that date, any placeholders are either dropped or populated with episode info. Not sure why Tivo works this way - why put placeholder recordings on the to do list at all? - but it's always worked this way. I have tons of these generic listings in my to do list if I go 10+ days out.

The new fourth season of Being Mary Jane starts next Tuesday, 1/10 at 9pm. If you want to record the new season, you're going to have to find and add that duplicate one pass that only picks up the fourth season episodes.


----------



## sharkster

Thanks for that info. I am looking now and the episode on 1/10 at 9pm shows 'new', but it says it's *S01* E01, yet with an OAD of 1/10/17. Weird, eh? I'll go ahead and punch it in to record. Don't know why it's not set to record automatically, per my 1P.


----------



## tomhorsley

Hey! I finally solved a mystery that has been bugging me: Here in comcast-land boca/delray when I would channel surf, I'd always run across BRAVOHD-E and the program airing would clearly never be the program the schedule info listed. If I ever tried to investigate the problem though, I'd always find the correct programming on BRAVO. It was like one of those heisenbugs that disappear when you look for them. I finally noticed one tiny detail: The broken BRAVO was channel 430, the working BRAVO was channel 462. Channel 430 isn't showing BRAVO at all. According to the zap2it listing it is WTCN-CD. I've submitted the lineup error form to TiVo - I'll see if they ever fix it.


----------



## wizwor

Nearly a week since NBC moved to 60-5 WBTS-LD in Boston and about a month since NBC began broadcasting on that channel. Rovi continues to show To Be Announced in the EPG. Not what I would expect from a company that boasts of a Premium Guide and service.


----------



## nycityuser

wish_bgr said:


> That's one looooooong Golden Girls pilot episode! Sadly, I would have recorded Hallmark's first broadcast with the new KTLA hosts from 2017 going forward. Oh well! ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Yes, TiVo's guide really screwed that up. It showed that the Hallmark Channel was airing a single episode of "Golden Girls" from 11am-1pm ET, followed by a tape-delayed broadcast of the Rose Parade at 1pm. In actuality the channel aired the Rose Parade LIVE at 11am and not "Golden Girls." WTF?


----------



## wish_bgr

How do I report NEW badge tag failure?

The Ellen DeGeneres Show is new for the rest of January; iOS app guide has/hasn't a correct tag (see attached) and the Roamio Pro guide also does not have it tagged. It's also incorrectly dated. Gah!


----------



## NorthAlabama

wish_bgr said:


> How do I report NEW badge tag failure?


who knows, one week while guide surfing i noticed a string of old game shows marked as "new" on gsn...


----------



## Mikeguy

wish_bgr said:


> How do I report NEW badge tag failure?
> 
> The Ellen DeGeneres Show is new for the rest of January; iOS app guide has/hasn't a correct tag (see attached) and the Roamio Pro guide also does not have it tagged. It's also incorrectly dated. Gah!


Possibly, send an email to TiVo Margret (per an earlier request by her in the forum)? 


> If anyone else is experiencing lineup issues, please send the specifics to me at [email protected] with the subject '*Lineup issue <zip code>*'.
> 
> If you see mis-matched episodes and seasons, you can also report those to me at [email protected] with the subject '*Data issue <show name>*'.


----------



## Mikeguy

As well as: Report a Lineup Issue


----------



## nycityuser

HBO announced a few days ago that they were going to air a Debbie Reynolds/Carrie Fisher documentary on Saturday instead of a movie. As of today the guide still shows the movie. I put in a manual recording two days ago as I don't trust the guide to reflect HBO's actual programming. Sad.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Mikeguy said:


> As well as: Report a Lineup Issue


lol!


----------



## pL86

nycityuser said:


> HBO announced a few days ago that they were going to air a Debbie Reynolds/Carrie Fisher documentary on Saturday instead of a movie. As of today the guide still shows the movie. I put in a manual recording two days ago as I don't trust the guide to reflect HBO's actual programming. Sad.


Well, the good news is that the Tivo guide now does show that the documentary Tivo labels as "Bright Lights (2016)" will air on the main HBO channel on Saturday, 8pm EST. It's scheduled length is 1 hr 35 min. The bad news is the Tivo guide also shows another listing labeled "Bright Lights: Starring Carrie Fisher and Debbie Reynolds (2017)" that's only for the HBO Latino channel. This guide entry is curiously scheduled to record for only 1 hour. I checked the HBO site just to make sure the Latino channel wasn't getting some bizarrely truncated version and nope, the Latino channel airing is also for 1 hr 35 mins. So for our fellow Spanish-speaking Tivo users who are Star Wars/Carrie Fisher/Debbie Reynolds fans planning to watch this documentary on HBO Latino: pad your scheduled Tivo recording!

Honestly, it's so hard to believe in this day and age but I honestly think a significant portion of Tivo's guide is created manually. And I think, given the it's-right-but-somehow-off entries we've seen, that it's been off-shored to the Philippines. But maybe the manual thing shouldn't be a surprise coming from a company that has a skip mode feature that relies on manually encoding of commercial breaks.

BTW, the double season/one passes for Being Mary Jane that I posted about and also emailed TivoMargret a couple days ago? Still screwed up.


----------



## UCLABB

pL86 said:


> Well, the good news is that the Tivo guide now does show that the documentary Tivo labels as "Bright Lights (2016)" will air on the main HBO channel on Saturday, 8pm EST. It's scheduled length is 1 hr 35 min. The bad news is the Tivo guide also shows another listing labeled "Bright Lights: Starring Carrie Fisher and Debbie Reynolds (2017)" that's only for the HBO Latino channel. This guide entry is curiously scheduled to record for only 1 hour. I checked the HBO site just to make sure the Latino channel wasn't getting some bizarrely truncated version and nope, the Latino channel airing is also for 1 hr 35 mins. So for our fellow Spanish-speaking Tivo users who are Star Wars/Carrie Fisher/Debbie Reynolds fans planning to watch this documentary on HBO Latino: pad your scheduled Tivo recording!
> 
> Honestly, it's so hard to believe in this day and age but I honestly think a significant portion of Tivo's guide is created manually. And I think, given the it's-right-but-somehow-off entries we've seen, that it's been off-shored to the Philippines. But maybe the manual thing shouldn't be a surprise coming from a company that has a skip mode feature that relies on manually encoding of commercial breaks.
> 
> BTW, the double season/one passes for Being Mary Jane that I posted about and also emailed TivoMargret a couple days ago? Still screwed up.


I don't know if you noticed, but before the Saturday airing made the guide, a search yielded a showing airing Tuesday or Wednesday of next week. Bizarre.

Edit: my TiVo guide still doesn't show the Saturday airing, but I have a Sunday afternoon showing scheduled. ( I mistakenly though it was later in the week)


----------



## sharkster

NorthAlabama said:


> who knows, one week while guide surfing i noticed a string of old game shows marked as "new" on gsn...


Ha! One day I was cruising through the guide and saw a bunch of episodes of 'McHale's Navy' marked as 'new'. Uh, what century are you living in, Rovi!


----------



## nycityuser

On Wednesday night Jimmy Kimmel announced that his guests Thursday night would be Mel Gibson and Claire Foy. That is who he had. But the TiVo guide continued to show Emma Stone and Joel Edgerton all the way until air time. So my recording shows the wrong guests even though it was known well in advance who the right guests would be.

This is all so perplexing. A company that specializes in Guide data purchased TiVo and now TiVo's guides are all screwed up. Counterintuitive. And just horrible customer treatment.


----------



## Mikeguy

Mikeguy said:


> As well as: Report a Lineup Issue





NorthAlabama said:


> lol!


Yeah, I know . . . .  But hey, it's a new year.


----------



## zalusky

nycityuser said:


> On Wednesday night Jimmy Kimmel announced that his guests Thursday night would be Mel Gibson and Claire Foy. That is who he had. But the TiVo guide continued to show Emma Stone and Joel Edgerton all the way until air time. So my recording shows the wrong guests even though it was known well in advance who the right guests would be.
> 
> This is all so perplexing. A company that specializes in Guide data purchased TiVo and now TiVo's guides are all screwed up. Counterintuitive. And just horrible customer treatment.


Saw that too! My wife every night scans the 5 major late nite talk shows for the guests and hits record. The unreliability of the description really screws it up. This site Late Night TV Talk Show Lineups Page is pretty good but who wants to do that.


----------



## jaj2276

I'm sure this has been noticed/discussed but it's hard to search due to the common nature of the program. I set up a OnePass for The OA from Netflix and it only shows S1 E1 as being available. Does anyone else see this? I've had other Netflix series that have performed as I expected but not this one for some reason. I can't even see more episodes if I select "All Episodes."


----------



## b_scott

Nope.


----------



## slowbiscuit

jaj2276 said:


> I'm sure this has been noticed/discussed but it's hard to search due to the common nature of the program. I set up a OnePass for The OA from Netflix and it only shows S1 E1 as being available. Does anyone else see this? I've had other Netflix series that have performed as I expected but not this one for some reason. I can't even see more episodes if I select "All Episodes."


Streaming 1Ps and searches are completely broken. It's almost as if Tivo has just given up on making them work.


----------



## morac

I've been trying to find two shows that are starting in February (24: Legacy and The Blacklist: Redemption) in search and neither exist. TiVo used to let you search for upcoming shows, but apparently they no longer do so. 

I wonder how long it will take for them to show up?


----------



## NorthAlabama

morac said:


> I've been trying to find two shows that are starting in February (24: Legacy and The Blacklist: Redemption) in search and neither exist. TiVo used to let you search for upcoming shows, but apparently they no longer do so.
> 
> I wonder how long it will take for them to show up?


be careful when adding 1p as soon as they are available through search, i suggest creating a wishlist and waiting until just before the pilot airs (this has worked better for me).

the reason? i've had 1p for new shows change several times between search availability and before air, causing missed eps, or failing to record the new show entirely.


----------



## morac

NorthAlabama said:


> be careful when adding 1p as soon as they are available through search, i suggest creating a wishlist and waiting until just before the pilot airs (this has worked better for me).
> 
> the reason? i've had 1p for new shows change several times between search availability and before air, causing missed eps, or failing to record the new show entirely.


I actually had that happen where I added a OnePass for a show via the TiVo iOS app and nothing recorded because it created it for "wrong" show. The OnePass I created had no upcoming airings or episode information. When I created a OnePass from the guide on the box it used the "correct" show. Looking at the two OnePasses, they looked identical (same name) so there was no way by looking to see which was the right one.


----------



## NorthAlabama

morac said:


> I actually had that happen where I added a OnePass for a show via the TiVo iOS app and nothing recorded because it created it for "wrong" show. The OnePass I created had no upcoming airings or episode information. When I created a OnePass from the guide on the box it used the "correct" show. Looking at the two OnePasses, they looked identical (same name) so there was no way by looking to see which was the right one.


also watch for a 1p that shows ep info, then later the info disappears when an alternate 1p is created.


----------



## MacBrian

MacBrian said:


> To recap, zip code 67205 needs to have all four of these channels:
> KAKEDT
> KAKEDT2
> KAKE21-DT
> KAKE21-DT2
> View attachment 27645


Update: This got fixed, finally!


----------



## moonscape

I've been getting so many erroneous recordings though my channels seem to be okay. Just tonight on PBS KQED, PBS Newshour had Obama's Farewell Address at 6PM Pacific. The guide showed it at 8 PM, and even called it something like 'PBS NewsHour Special Event' - with description 'President Barack Obama delivers his farewell address.' I'm tired of deleting repeats of news shows on cable (wonder if they'll ever fix this?), but couldn't they at least get this sort of stuff right? 8 PM was not a NewsHour repeat.


----------



## wish_bgr

Comcast Bay Area: Richmond Standard Digital here…

1) mini-logo for The Weather Channel is assigned the HSN logo

2) 1/14/17 and 1/15/17 data for QVC all incorrect (I record Sunday episodes of In The Kitchen With David and data is all over the wrong place)


----------



## fburgerod

I am still on RC7, but in checking my todo list, I see that it is no longer recording rebroadcasts of hockey and basketball games. Only the original NEW broadcast is being recorded. Is somebody doing something right at Rovi? I am encouraged.


----------



## JoeKustra

wish_bgr said:


> Comcast Bay Area: Richmond Standard Digital here&#8230;
> 
> 1) mini-logo for The Weather Channel is assigned the HSN logo
> 
> 2) 1/14/17 and 1/15/17 data for QVC all incorrect (I record Sunday episodes of In The Kitchen With David and data is all over the wrong place)


The whole logo display has been scrambled. Some are missing from their usual spot under the thumbnails in the 1P manager. The SD channel for TWC has the correct logo on my system. Amazing.


----------



## Nickipedia




----------



## mrizzo80

The Daily Show is messed up all week - "Comedy Central Programming" at 11pm on my TiVo. Looks fine on Zap2It.

TV Listings Grid, TV Guide and TV Schedule, Where to Watch TV Shows - Screener


----------



## morac

mrizzo80 said:


> The Daily Show is messed up all week - "Comedy Central Programming" at 11pm on my TiVo. Looks fine on Zap2It.
> 
> TV Listings Grid, TV Guide and TV Schedule, Where to Watch TV Shows - Screener


What's odd about this is next week is showing up just fine. Also a special Friday episode is showing up. It's only the rest of the week.

Unfortunately this is the new "normal" now.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> What's odd about this is next week is showing up just fine. Also a special Friday episode is showing up. It's only the rest of the week.
> 
> Unfortunately this is the new "normal" now.


It sucks. On the bright side, a manual recording seems to have SM. Also, the repeat around 1am is shown in the History folder as a TDS repeat.


----------



## cherry ghost

Progress, they finally fixed TMZ. It's now only recording once a day instead of four times.


----------



## jankm

mrizzo80 said:


> The Daily Show is messed up all week - "Comedy Central Programming" at 11pm on my TiVo. Looks fine on Zap2It.
> 
> TV Listings Grid, TV Guide and TV Schedule, Where to Watch TV Shows - Screener


I noticed this last night and recorded "Comedy Central Programming". I checked this morning and even though it doesn't have the correct guide info, it does have Skip Mode enabled.


----------



## morac

jankm said:


> I noticed this last night and recorded "Comedy Central Programming". I checked this morning and even though it doesn't have the correct guide info, it does have Skip Mode enabled.


This happens so often that I'm wondering if I should just set a OnePass for "Comedy Central Programming".

I tweeted to both TiVo and The Daily Show last night since for what whatever reason TiVo seems to single them out for bad data. Though the problem _obviously_ must be on The Daily Show's end because TiVo has a "dedication to accuracy" when it comes to their metadata. It must be true since it says so on their web site.


----------



## Dan203

Yeah this one keeps getting me. And I don't always notice until after the repeat so sometimes I end up missing the episode. Last night I finally broke down and set up a repeat manual recording.


----------



## Macomar

So, is the poor quality of the Rovi guide data just a underhanded means of pushing people back to cable co DVRs, or is Rovi truly so incompetent? I can no longer recommend TIVO due to the bad guide data.


----------



## sharkster

I stopped recommending Tivo, also. I'm actually kind of pissed off (and embarrassed) that I had recommended it to somebody last year, before this mess went down, and this person purchased her first Tivo.


----------



## globalgreg

Has anyone from TiVo acknowledged how much TiVo sucks now or what they're going to do about it? Has TiVoMargret said anything about it?


----------



## bbrown9

Macomar said:


> So, is the poor quality of the Rovi guide data just a underhanded means of pushing people back to cable co DVRs, or is Rovi truly so incompetent? I can no longer recommend TIVO due to the bad guide data.


Same here. I'm regretting that I purchased lifetime. I will not purchase another TiVo device if the guide does not go back to its previous quality.


----------



## morac

globalgreg said:


> Has anyone from TiVo acknowledged how much TiVo sucks now or what they're going to do about it? Has TiVoMargret said anything about it?


No one has acknowledged it as far as I know. In fact if you look at their web site they say just the opposite. TiVo actively markets their metadata to other companies with works like "leading", "accurate", etc.

I'm wondering if the only way to get TiVo to actually start caring about the quality of their metadata is to get their actual customers (i.e. not us) to complain.


----------



## sharkster

I really hope I'm wrong, but I have come to feel that Rovi just bought the place to kill it.


----------



## Mikeguy

I've read the above posts with interest and I can see your frustration. But y'all must be having a much more serious impact from the Rovi Guide switch than I have had or perhaps are more sensitive to it, to no longer recommend TiVo or want to purchase another TiVo box. Yes, I've had some glitches (shows sometimes without descriptions or being given generic descriptions, or a short-term sports competition where related shows in the competition are not identified as such in the TiVo guide), but not at the level of my wanting to throw the baby out with the bath water. My TiVo boxes still work well, as they always have, such that these occurrences are very much the exception for me, not the norm.

Of course, I _do_ want the quality improved. But I'm not throwing the great workability and convenience of my TiVo's out in the meanwhile, and I still would recommend TiVo, with a footnote or two (I always have footnotes for devices!).


----------



## compnurd

I was going to add also.. While only being back with Tivo for the last two weeks.. I really havent seen any issues


----------



## morac

Mikeguy said:


> I've read the above posts with interest and I can see your frustration. But y'all must be having a much more serious impact from the Rovi Guide switch than I have had or perhaps are more sensitive to it, to no longer recommend TiVo or want to purchase another TiVo box. Yes, I've had some glitches (shows sometimes without descriptions or being given generic descriptions, or a short-term sports competition where related shows in the competition are not identified as such in the TiVo guide), but not at the level of throwing the baby out with the bath water. My TiVo boxes still work well, as they always have, such that these occurrences are very much the exception for me, not the norm.
> 
> Of course, I _do_ want the quality improved. But I'm not throwing the great workability and convenience of my TiVo's out in the meanwhile, and I still would recommend TiVo, with a footnote or two (I always have footnotes for devices!).


I'm guessing you haven't had episodes not record then. Either you don't have a lot of OnePasses or your OnePasses are for more popular shows. I've had more episodes fail to record since the switchover because of missing/incorrect guide data, than I have in the 10+ years I've owned TiVo boxes. It's not just one channel either. I've had failed recordings on multiple network and cable channels. It's gotten to the point where I need to check the To Do List every day or two to make sure shows record.

It's not just me either. Lately the Season Pass Alerts forum gets on average a post a day. Prior to the switchover, that forum got a few posts a month on average.


----------



## nycityuser

Mikeguy said:


> I've read the above posts with interest and I can see your frustration....Yes, I've had some glitches (shows sometimes without descriptions or being given generic descriptions, or a short-term sports competition where related shows in the competition are not identified as such in the TiVo guide)


What you put in parenthesis as "minor" glitches are actually pretty bad even if they weren't the only problem. Generic descriptions means that many searches (like Actor searches) won't reflect a show that they should. TiVo's robust search features are only as good as the data they are searching.

But when a full week of a long-running show like "The Daily Show" is excluded from the guide then bad search data isn't the only problem.

I've been using TiVo for more than a dozen years so the decline in guide reliability is very noticeable to me. It makes me feel that my unit is much less reliable than before. That I had to switch to a manual season pass for "The Daily Show" last night does not speak well for TiVo.


----------



## Mikeguy

morac said:


> No one has acknowledged it as far as I know. In fact if you look at their web site they say just the opposite. TiVo actively markets their metadata to other companies with works like "leading", "accurate", etc.


I guess one way that one can look at that is, isn't that a good thing--the company (at least facially) recognizes the need for quality. Now it (simply) needs to follow through on that at an adequate level (and, perhaps, be pressured to do so). 


> I'm wondering if the only way to get TiVo to actually start caring about the quality of their metadata is to get their actual customers (i.e. not us) to complain.


I'm a bit confused--aren't I one of the actual customers? Or are you perhaps drawing a distinction between me, an OTA guy, and someone else who is on cable, who can complain to the cableco?

I do think, including based on posts I've seen at TCF, that making one's guide issues very visibly known can help--squeaky wheels indeed do get greased. Rather than simply (and understandably) complaining and venting here in the (playground), for example, posting tweets to TiVo's Twitter account(s). Even filing a guide issue notice via TiVo's website (although I've found that process burdensome). Imagine the possible TiVo reaction if its Twitter feed was packed full of legitimate guide issue postings--I can't believe that TiVo/Rovi would like that, both for quality as well as marketing reasons.


----------



## Mikeguy

morac said:


> I'm guessing you haven't had episodes not record then. Either you don't have a lot of OnePasses or your OnePasses are for more popular shows.


I don't recall any missed recordings. But to qualify, I'm OTA and not cable (although in a large urban area with many OTA channels, with a boom in the last couple of years); yes, generally more popular shows (but not all), although many in the form of old show reruns on more "subsidiary" broadcasters; and perhaps 3 dozen active OP's. Perhaps my more basic or "pedestrian" use is an explanation.

Mind you, I don't deny anyone else's issues and frustration, and I've felt it as well. But I just haven't seen it, for me, at the level of taking the hammer out and bashing the box in. 


nycityuser said:


> What you put in parenthesis as "minor" glitches are actually pretty bad even if they weren't the only problem.


Please don't take me for a TiVo apologist--I hadn't meant my parenthetical examples to lessen the import of those instances, but simply to give examples of what I've seen in my own use, which I've felt at different levels of frustration. I'm not trying to deny anyone's frustration here. And certainly, having a show not appear in the guide at all, or at the wrong time, would way tick me off.


----------



## morac

Mikeguy said:


> I'm a bit confused--aren't I one of the actual customers? Or are you perhaps drawing a distinction between me, an OTA guy, and someone else who is on cable, who can complain to the cableco?


We are technically TiVo customers, but we are small potatoes compared to TiVo's "real" customers, which are those companies that license TiVo's metadata and MSOs that license the TiVo boxes themselves. The amount of money TiVo makes off retail customers compared to it's "real" customers is so much smaller that they likely don't put that much effort into supporting us compared to companies like Direct TV and Facebook.



Mikeguy said:


> I do think, including based on posts I've seen at TCF, that making one's guide issues very visibly known can help--squeaky wheels indeed do get greased. Rather than simply (and understandably) complaining and venting here in the (playground), for example, posting tweets to TiVo's Twitter account(s). Even filing a guide issue notice via TiVo's website (although I've found that process burdensome). Imagine the possible TiVo reaction if its Twitter feed was packed full of legitimate guide issue postings--I can't believe that TiVo/Rovi would like that, both for quality as well as marketing reasons.


The problem is while the squeaky wheel eventually gets greased, the squeak has a tendency to reappear after a week or two. Rather than be pro-active and watch for the squeak to return, TiVo waits for people to complain again. It's like living in a TiVo lineup report Groundhog Day. I've lost count the number of times I've reported an issue with The Daily Show which for some reason TiVo seems to frequently replace with "Comedy Central Programming" which is their generic "we have no guide data for this" show. Other channels get different names, but always in the format of "<channel name> Programming".

There's obviously data out there for them since Gracenote/Tribube has data for them and TiVo is able to pull data for them after enough people complain. If I was running TiVo (and actually cared about accuracy), I would set up some kind of automated tool to look for these generic channel episodes and fix them.

There's also the issue with TiVo ignoring users who complain too much. For example I've seen people saying to email Margret when there's a guide issue. I've done that and never got a response. That really doesn't surprise me as she is a VP at TiVo. I'm not sure where she falls under the new TiVo world order. She appears to have the same title, which might be meaningless considering 137 people at TiVo appear to be VPs. In any case at that rate I might as well email the CEO to get guide data fixed.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> The problem is while the squeaky wheel eventually gets greased, the squeak has a tendency to reappear after a week or two. Rather than be pro-active and watch for the squeak to return, TiVo waits for people to complain again. It's like living in a TiVo lineup report Groundhog Day. I've lost count the number of times I've reported an issue with The Daily Show which for some reason TiVo seems to frequently replace with "Comedy Central Programming" which is their generic "we have no guide data for this" show. Other channels get different names, but always in the format of "<channel name> Programming".
> 
> There's obviously data out there for them since Gracenote/Tribube has data for them and TiVo is able to pull data for them after enough people complain. If I was running TiVo (and actually cared about accuracy), I would set up some kind of automated tool to look for these generic channel episodes and fix them.


It's odd that if you search for "<network> Programming" there are no results. I have a 1P for TDS, so last night the normal 1:37am repeat is in my History as TDS and showing as a "Duplicate". There's another at 1:30am. It keeps getting worse.

It's so helpful that you can now use Search to find an actual channel number too.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

The only non-nuisance issue I've had (i.e., something that affects me getting the shows I want) is Rovi wanting to record every airing of MSNBC shows, which I "solved" by making repeat manual recordings. Which is not to downplay people who ARE having issues; I guess I just watch the right kinds of shows (except Rachel). 

And of course I wish they would deal with the nuisances that have cropped up since the takeover. TiVo is still far and away the best DVR I've ever used. But it's marginally less than it was, and I hope it will get back there.


----------



## Mikeguy

morac said:


> We are technically TiVo customers, but we are small potatoes compared to TiVo's "real" customers, which are those companies that license TiVo's metadata and MSOs that license the TiVo boxes themselves. The amount of money TiVo makes off retail customers compared to it's "real" customers is so much smaller that they likely don't put that much effort into supporting us compared to companies like Direct TV and Facebook.


Well, I guess I'm one of the "unwashed," as I am a direct customer of TiVo's services as an OTA customer, lol. I know that we're in the minority and I understand your point (what, my email to TiVo doesn't get as much attention as a phone call from Charter's CEO?), but we still make some difference, collectively--TiVo markets to us, to a degree, witness the Roamio OTA.


> The problem is while the squeaky wheel eventually gets greased, the squeak has a tendency to reappear after a week or two. Rather than be pro-active and watch for the squeak to return, TiVo waits for people to complain again.


Of course, you're right. And it's a pain for and burden on the consumer that shouldn't even be an issue. Again, though, just imagine if TiVo's public Twitter feed had hundred(s) of guide issue reports a day, from a broad base of people (not all from you, lol!)--couldn't that raise the issue above the general noise, to get optimized attention? If for no other reason that companies don't like public embarrassment--apart from pride in quality, it can affect company valuation. One of the reasons I mention the Twitter idea is that I read a post here where a consumer Twitter post on a tech. issue led to immediate contact and action from TiVo.

Hey, maybe somebody can send the President-elect a Bolt (it would have to be the latest and most advanced TiVo, of course), and have him Tweet out a guide issue one night at 3 a.m. 


> There's also the issue with TiVo ignoring users who complain too much. For example I've seen people saying to email Margret when there's a guide issue. I've done that and never got a response.


I've done that as well and just assumed that she is so inundated with emails that she doesn't do that. Probably would be better to have a generalized macro response, acknowledging receipt and that follow-up will occur.


----------



## Lurker1

Also remember that probably 99.9% of their customers do not know what TiVo Community Forum is and would never use it. Same thing applies to probably 99.9% of their potential new customers. So TiVo suffers no public embarrassment by ignoring us complaining amongst ourselves here. I would think Twitter is significantly more publicly visible, and Facebook even more so.


----------



## Mikeguy

Lurker1 said:


> Also remember that probably 99.9% of their customers do not know what TiVo Community Forum is and would never use it. Same thing applies to probably 99.9% of their potential new customers.


How dare you say that here!


----------



## morac

Well apparently public shaming gets results.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821495975869030405


----------



## bbrown9

Mikeguy said:


> Mind you, I don't deny anyone else's issues and frustration, and I've felt it as well. But I just haven't seen it, for me, at the level of taking the hammer out and bashing the box in.


I'm not at this time ready to give up the box I have. I just won't invest any more money into a new box if this is the level of quality we will be getting. One of the things that made TiVo such a great DVR was the guide data being fairly reliable. I had a Comcast box for a while (they were using Rovi) and I was frustrated by the errors in the guide data. Shows not recording or recording multiple times, etc. I couldn't wait to get back to TiVo and was very relieved when I did. It just worked. But now that's no longer the case. Comcast is even switching away from Rovi to Gracenote now!

I have since switched from Comcast to Verizon FIOS which also uses Gracenote. I think if the guide data doesn't improve, I'll be better off getting a FIOS DVR than investing in more money into TiVo systems.


----------



## sbillard

I wonder if the Spectrum merger will have some impact. I see that Spectrum is a Rovi customer. But my "Spectrum" nee Time Warner Cable seems to still be getting its guide data from Gracenote. (The Daily Show is correct on its guide this week.) If these guide issues are not ironed out by the time the Spectrum institutes Rovi data on us there is a pretty large customer base to tick off.


----------



## Lurker1

morac said:


> Well apparently public shaming gets results.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821495975869030405


Hey, I think you're on to something here. I know where I will be going first for all future support.


----------



## Mikeguy

bbrown9 said:


> I'm not at this time ready to give up the box I have. I just won't invest any more money into a new box if this is the level of quality we will be getting. One of the things that made TiVo such a great DVR was the guide data being fairly reliable. I had a Comcast box for a while (they were using Rovi) and I was frustrated by the errors in the guide data. Shows not recording or recording multiple times, etc. I couldn't wait to get back to TiVo and was very relieved when I did. It just worked. But now that's no longer the case. Comcast is even switching away from Rovi to Gracenote now!
> 
> I have since switched from Comcast to Verizon FIOS which also uses Gracenote. I think if the guide data doesn't improve, I'll be better off getting a FIOS DVR than investing in more money into TiVo systems.


Fewer choices, especially at the level of TiVo, for us OTA folk.


----------



## nycityuser

morac said:


> Well apparently public shaming gets results.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821495975869030405


I got the same reply after posting on Facebook earlier today.


----------



## Mikeguy

Lurker1 said:


> Hey, I think you're on to something here. I know where I will be going first for all future support.


Please do, and I encourage all others to do so as well. I really do mean this, including for the reasons I mentioned above. This (TCF) is a great place to vent, check into and call attention to matters, and look for solutions. But it's easily ignored/overlooked by TiVo. Not as easily Twitter/Facebook, where the whole world, including TiVo supervisors/managers/executive staff as well as TiVo investors, are looking on.

There is a reason why the President-elect posts things on Twitter, rather than going the "traditional route"--as you may have noticed, it gets attention.


----------



## samccfl99

I did not want to waste the space to redisplay that tweet, but this is the first time that TDS had "Comedy Central Programming" in the title. Believe me, I am no fan of Tivo, Inc. I am however a fan of the hardware of my Roamio Pro. I do not know of any non-satellite box where all the tuners (6) are buffering at the same time, the 2-sided guide, 1P and now with Q-Mode and S-Mode, well it is very nice. Of course I have my opinions on their software developers and also the people who make the software decisions there. Comcast's X1 has several features that the tivo should have incorporated. I have been harping on them for years. The hardware could be faster, but I cannot and will not shell out the money for a Bolt Pro.

One of the problems is, why do they give a crap? Many people are on LTS and Tivo, Inc has already sucked the life out of many, moneywise for equipment/service/LTS. It is hard for me to understand when people have 3 tivos and X number of Minis in the same household. But then I do live alone and I am on cable (I do not at all understand the OTA world).

We constantly now have to monitor our 1P's and that is a pain in the butt. I would not be fooled again by this Rovi Garbage and knew TDS could never be off on this most horrid week ending on Black Friday (sorry to inject the politics, but it is pertinent) and TDS is showing normally on that day in the guide. I also agree with the person who is sick of all the duplicates on nighttime MSNBC. ENOUGH...LOL. I did call and make a complaint on that a few weeks ago. It was the first time since this fiasco started that I called. I do not call them anymore. They are horrible now and I hate them and it is not worth the time to call.

I am done...my 3,000 cents...


----------



## Mikeguy

Hard to disagree with any of the above--it's preaching to the choir. I just wish that all TiVo staff, and management, were required to read the post and to actually do something about it.

P.S. The OTA jazz? Magic stuff comes in through the air and I get often-wonderful entertainment for free, simply for agreeing to let advertisements to be played (which I then can skip over with my TiVo).


----------



## JoeKustra

samccfl99 said:


> We constantly now have to monitor our 1P's and that is a pain in the butt. I would not be fooled again by this Rovi Garbage and knew TDS could never be off on this most horrid week ending on Black Friday (sorry to inject the politics, but it is pertinent) and TDS is showing normally on that day in the guide. I also agree with the person who is sick of all the duplicates on nighttime MSNBC. ENOUGH...LOL. I did call and make a complaint on that a few weeks ago. It was the first time since this fiasco started that I called. I do not call them anymore. They are horrible now and I hate them and it is not worth the time to call.
> 
> I am done...my 3,000 cents...


You paid too much. The Friday episode of TDS is a special, not normal, and is scheduled for 36 minutes not the normally 31. But I get your point.


----------



## V7Goose

samccfl99 said:


> (I do not at all understand the OTA world).


Very strange to see something like this - after all, the OTA world was the ONLY video world for most of the country for over 50 years. And it is still the most simple video option:

1. You put up most any old cheap antenna (in most places)
2. You watch TV
3. You don't pay anyone a monthly disgusting bill for the privileged of watching TV.


----------



## Lurker1

V7Goose said:


> Very strange to see something like this - after all, the OTA world was the ONLY video world for most of the country for over 50 years. And it is still the most simple video option:
> 
> 1. You put up most any old cheap antenna (in most places)
> 2. You watch TV
> 3. You don't pay anyone a monthly disgusting bill for the privileged of watching TV.


I agree with your sentiment, but 1. is not really true. In some places yes, it is that simple. But in many places, receiving a good signal on many channels is almost a black art. In my case, it required a professional with fancy equipment to find just the right placement and orientation for my antenna to receive all ~50 local channels well most of the time.


----------



## chiguy50

Not to minimize the inexcusable recurring TDS guide data screw-up, but you can catch any recent episode (as well as other Comedy Central shows) you may have missed on their website (cc.com) or via their CC app on your mobile device. These venues also afford access to special features--such as exclusive clips, extended interviews, or uncensored episodes--not available on the cable channel.


----------



## nycityuser

chiguy50 said:


> Not to minimize the inexcusable recurring TDS guide data screw-up, but you can catch any recent episode (as well as other Comedy Central shows) you may have missed on their website (cc.com) or via their CC app on your mobile device. These venues also afford access to special features--such as exclusive clips, extended interviews, or uncensored episodes--not available on the cable channel.


Yes, the CC app on my Roku is the backup when TiVo fails (like the episode with Obama that didn't record for some reason). But I don't enjoy using the app because it's slow to load and has commercials. There's nothing like the ease of calling up a show on TiVo and using commercial-skip.


----------



## Dan203

globalgreg said:


> Has anyone from TiVo acknowledged how much TiVo sucks now or what they're going to do about it? Has TiVoMargret said anything about it?


I talked to someone inside TiVo last week. They admitted the data is an issue, they're aware of it, and that they're actively working to try and make it better. He also kind of admitted that because of the buyout and the contract issue with Tribune they had to rush the transition and it wasn't as smooth as they had hoped. (other companies take a year or more to do the same thing TiVo did in just a few months)


----------



## Dan203

samccfl99 said:


> I did not want to waste the space to redisplay that tweet, but this is the first time that TDS had "Comedy Central Programming" in the title.


No it's not! It's happened several times before. This is the first time I've seen it happen for an entire week though. In the past it's only been one or two episodes in the week that had it.


----------



## Mikeguy

Dan203 said:


> I talked to someone inside TiVo last week. They admitted the data is an issue, they're aware of it, and that they're actively working to try and make it better. He also kind of admitted that because of the buyout and the contract issue with Tribune they had to rush the transition and it wasn't as smooth as they had hoped. (other companies take a year or more to do the same thing TiVo did in just a few months)


So really, it's all _Tribune's_ fault. 

It would be kinda nice to see TiVo make some sort of a "Thank you for being patient and sticking with us during our transition" gesture to its customers; even an email. Or, TiVo plush toys for everyone?


----------



## compnurd

i read somewhere that Tribune basically did drop the hammer with the end and would not give them an extension to transition everything


----------



## Jed1

Tribune sold Gracenote (Tribune Media Services) to Neilson in December. I posted somewhere on this forum that the creditors that run Tribune had put the company up for sale in February of 2016. So Rovi buying TiVo was not a bad thing as the sale of Tribune was known to them at the time. Tribune also lost some of its data customers to Rovi with the exception of Comcast, which is involved in a patent law suit with Rovi (now TiVo).
Tribune Media to Sell Gracenote for $560 Million
Nielsen Acquires Gracenote
Gracenote | Entertainment Data & Technology Trusted by the World's Top Entertainment Platforms and Services

No matter what way this went it is just bad news for the TiVo retail customers. And starting Friday there is going to be new folks at the FCC who have already said they are going to roll back Wheelers rulings. I suspect some real bad news is coming our way in the coming year. The broadcasting industry has been fighting for a rewrite of the 1996 Telecom Act and now they have all the right people in all the right places to get it done.
Elections do have consequences but I suspect the majority that voted the way they did, do not realize that there was a much bigger agenda in Congress and was blinded and deafened by the "Make America Great Again" nonsense.

This is from an earlier article about the rumor Tribune was selling Gracenote.
Nielsen in Advanced Talks to Acquire Gracenote to Get Better at Content Recognition (EXCLUSIVE)


> However, Tribune Media has seen its losses mount in 2015, forcing the company to explore a number of strategic alternatives at the beginning of 2016. Tribune first floated the idea of selling off Gracenote in February, and started a formal sales process in the following months.
> 
> From the beginning, Tribune was looking to sell Gracenote for at least $450 million, according to a source with knowledge of these plans. It approached a number of strategic investors and also got significant interest from private equity companies, with one source estimating that the price tag at one point rose to $600 to $700 million.
> 
> However, interest in the private equity world cooled significantly following Rovi's acquisition of TiVo, according to another source. That source also cautioned that a number of Gracenote's existing contracts may be up for renewal, adding some uncertainty to the company's business outlook.


----------



## morac

Dan203 said:


> I talked to someone inside TiVo last week. They admitted the data is an issue, they're aware of it, and that they're actively working to try and make it better. He also kind of admitted that because of the buyout and the contract issue with Tribune they had to rush the transition and it wasn't as smooth as they had hoped. (other companies take a year or more to do the same thing TiVo did in just a few months)


I don't think the rush job is the cause of the problems though. That would explain things like the new indicator being wrong for all shows or missing meta data or OnePasses transitioning incorrectly.

In most cases the data itself is just frequently bad. For example TDS issue isn't just a TiVo box problem. It's wrong everywhere TiVo's data is used.


----------



## Dan203

morac said:


> I don't think the rush job is the cause of the problems though. That would explain things like the new indicator being wrong for all shows or missing meta data or OnePasses transitioning incorrectly.
> 
> In most cases the data itself is just frequently bad. For example TDS issue isn't just a TiVo box problem. It's wrong everywhere TiVo's data is used.


They're aware of the bigger issue as well and the guy I talked to assured me they are working on improving the data. I think if they had more time they may have QCed the data ahead of time and fixed some of the issues we're dealing with before they unleashed it on the masses. That's where the time crunch caused issues.


----------



## lpwcomp

V7Goose said:


> Very strange to see something like this - after all, the OTA world was the ONLY video world for most of the country for over 50 years.


"50 years" is a major exaggeration. Cable TV has been available to "most of the country" a lot longer than you seem to think.


----------



## JoeKustra

lpwcomp said:


> "50 years" is a major exaggeration. Cable TV has been available to "most of the country" a lot longer than you seem to think.


My feed, SECV, has been around since 1948 when it was just a CATV system. Why? This is why:

TV Fool

Service Electric - Wikipedia

But he did say "most".


----------



## sharkster

It's just weird how there is more/different stuff that's wrong in the guide data every day. Today I'm seeing all kinds of new wrong stuff and tomorrow I'll see a bunch of completely different wrong stuff.


----------



## sharkster

I cannot remember for sure when I first saw cable channels (although I do remember it was $4.95 a month for 'cable'), but I remember when we first had color tv.

I think I was 12 years old (argh, that was 50 years ago - crikey!) and it was the Batman show. I was awed at the brilliance of the color and the beauty of it all. It would be interesting (kinda) to see that actual transmission now, as it would probably look like total crap.


----------



## Dan203

I wonder how these companies get the data to begin with? I know the movie descriptions suggest they write at least some of it themselves, but what about the descriptions of individual episodes of shows?


----------



## Dan203

sharkster said:


> I cannot remember for sure when I first saw cable channels (although I do remember it was $4.95 a month for 'cable'), but I remember when we first had color tv.
> 
> I think I was 12 years old (argh, that was 50 years ago - crikey!) and it was the Batman show. I was awed at the brilliance of the color and the beauty of it all. It would be interesting (kinda) to see that actual transmission now, as it would probably look like total crap.


HBO launched in 1972 along with a handful of other cable only channels. The real boon of basic cable didn't happen until the 80s though. Prior to HBO cable was only used to transmit OTA channels to people who couldn't get good reception on their own.


----------



## lpwcomp

Dan203 said:


> They're aware of the bigger issue as well and the guy I talked to assured me they are working on improving the data. I think if they had more time they may have QCed the data ahead of time and fixed some of the issues we're dealing with before they unleashed it on the masses. That's where the time crunch caused issues.


There are at least 2 problems with that theory.

1. The side of the house that had to do the conversion has no control over the quality of the data.

2. Every week it seems they find some new way to screw up the data. What they just did with "Six" is a perfect example of this. I see absolutely no evidence that anyone is addressing the root causes. Fixing data problems as they are found isn't going to accomplish anything in the long run.


----------



## atmuscarella

lpwcomp said:


> "50 years" is a major exaggeration. Cable TV has been available to "most of the country" a lot longer than you seem to think.


Ya 50 years is pushing it. In my area broadcast TV started in 1949 and my town got cable TV in the early 80s, which was latter than lots of other areas. Fun time growing up 4 station on a black & white set and we thought it was great.


----------



## morac

Dan203 said:


> They're aware of the bigger issue as well and the guy I talked to assured me they are working on improving the data. I think if they had more time they may have QCed the data ahead of time and fixed some of the issues we're dealing with before they unleashed it on the masses. That's where the time crunch caused issues.


I wonder if the business/marketing group is aware of the problems. The way they build up how good their metadata is, just makes all the problems that more infuriating.

Entertainment Metadata | TiVo


----------



## Mikeguy

morac said:


> I wonder if the business/marketing group is aware of the problems. The way they build up how good their metadata is, just makes all the problems that more infuriating.
> 
> Entertainment Metadata | TiVo


Well, they would be saying those things anyway, right?


----------



## tomhorsley

morac said:


> I wonder if the business/marketing group is aware of the problems. The way they build up how good their metadata is, just makes all the problems that more infuriating.
> 
> Entertainment Metadata | TiVo


Boy! If there was ever a web page just begging to be hacked, that's the one .


----------



## Mikeguy

tomhorsley said:


> Boy! If there was ever a web page just begging to be hacked, that's the one .


Maybe we need to send a Tivo to the Russians.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Dan203 said:


> They're aware of the bigger issue as well and the guy I talked to assured me they are working on improving the data. I think if they had more time they may have QCed the data ahead of time and fixed some of the issues we're dealing with before they unleashed it on the masses. That's where the time crunch caused issues.


So it's as we all assumed, they got railroaded into this with the corporate merger and now they're dealing with the fallout.

But given that truth, why is it taking so long to fix these obvious problems, and why do the same problems keep recurring over and over again? It's not like there are multiple listings for channels like CC, so you fix the process once and you're done with it. Rinse and repeat and move on to more important stuff like releasing code that doesn't break more than it fixes. And keeping up with last-minute guide data updates so we don't miss stuff.

The real problem appears to be personnel within Rovi that just don't give a crap about their guide data quality, and that's a much bigger issue for Tivo to handle. Garbage in = garbage out. All you have to do is look at the data quality from Gracenote vs. Rovi (on any platform, not just Tivo) for proof of that.

That's the answer for why it's happening that we're never going to get from anyone inside Tivo (or what's left of the original Tivo).


----------



## Dan203

Yeah even if TiVo fixes all their issues with getting the data to lineup with their system if the data is garbage then it's still going to suck. I hope they have some TiVo people working with the Rovi side to make the data better too.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Rovi's data has been second rate for years so the time crunch excuse explains only so much of it. But yes, their acknowledgement and a willingness to improve is great. I hope the Tivo half of the company can affect that kind of change. I trust Dan's source.


----------



## Lurker1

I don't know what you are all complaining about. Look how *amazing *and *beautiful *the Rovi data is:



> A *high-quality* metadata catalog provides the foundation for *intuitive *search and navigation, enabling users to *easily *find their favorite TV shows, movies, music, celebrities, books and games, as well as discover new ones. With 60+ years of *experience *in consolidating, normalizing and structuring entertainment metadata, TiVo has developed an ID structure often viewed as an *industry standard*. We dedicate *hundreds of people* across the globe, covering countries in North and Latin America, Europe and Asia, *consistently *processing *millions *of program and episode changes. Our *expertly created* editorial content and collection of images create *eye-catching* and *engaging *entertainment experiences to differentiate your product or service. It's this *global breadth* and *content depth* that create cross-category links, helping drive additional consumption and engaging fans by making connections across multiple media types. With metadata from TiVo, deliver a *unique *consumer experience, *increase *consumption, *build *loyalty and ultimately drive *revenue *with a catalog that's *deep*, *broad*, *comprehensive *and *current*.


----------



## Mikeguy

slowbiscuit said:


> The real problem appears to be personnel within Rovi that just don't give a crap about their guide data quality, and that's a much bigger issue for Tivo to handle.


We know that there's an issue in the Rovi side, we just don't know what the cause of the issue is. It could be people who don't care about the quality, it could be inadequate staffing to get the job done as needed, it could be systemic personnel management issues.

Of course, whatever it is, we just would like it fixed and the job done.


----------



## lpwcomp

Maybe Rovi (now TiVo) is a subsidiary of Acme.


----------



## BobCamp1

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Rovi's data has been second rate for years so the time crunch excuse explains only so much of it. But yes, their acknowledgement and a willingness to improve is great. I hope the Tivo half of the company can affect that kind of change. I trust Dan's source.


I bought my Bolt at the same time as the transition occurred. A month or two later they asked me to take a survey, and five questions were about the quality of the guide data. They asked very specific questions, and it was obvious they knew of most of the problems. I didn't hold back.

If I hadn't paid just $150 for a lifetime 1 GB Bolt, I would have returned it. I still think I got ripped off. It misses recordings, there are periods where menu navigation is sluggish or non-responsive (sometimes with blue circles, sometimes without) and the apps are buggy and don't work well.


----------



## NorthAlabama

lpwcomp said:


> Maybe Rovi (now TiVo) is a subsidiary of Acme.


----------



## Space

It's difficult to determine where the problems lie. I don't know how the system works. How does Rovi/TiVo get the guide listings in the first place? I have to assume that each network sends those listings and updates out to all interested parties (TiVo, Gracenote, etc.) when the schedule is known.

After this happens, Gracenote seems to do a much better job of taking those updates from each network and "fixing" them (assuming they need fixing).

An example of a chronic issue with TiVo/Rovi is the OAD (or Last Aired date). This is too often wrong. But why? Gracenote does not have this problem and they are supposedly getting the same updates from the networks as Rovi is.

Is it because Rovi ignores updates to OAD after it gets the initial listings from the network? Is it because the networks don't provide OAD and it is up to Rovi/Gracenote to determine what the OAD is (and Rovi's method is flawed)? If an airing has the "NEW" flag, why would it have an OAD that does not match the day of airing? Could this not be used to catch these errors? (I know that shows that aired in a foreign country first may be a problem here, but in general it can still be a clue that your data may be wrong).

Very often listings just aren't updated, having incorrect shows scheduled or have no programming (e.g. "TBA" or "<network name> Programming"). Is Rovi just ignoring updates that come from the networks regarding these timeslots? Or are they just too slow to update? Gracenote seems to not have this issue.

Sometime one show gets mistaken for another show or movie, or sometimes a movie is marked as if it is a TV show episode. I am not sure why this happens, but I have to assume that the networks send their programming info in such a way that it can be ambiguous as to what the program actually is and it is up to the aggregator (Rovi, Gracenote) to determine what it is. Gracenote does a good job of this, Rovi doesn't.

Sometimes a particular episode of a show is marked as an episode of a different show. What I mean by this is that each show has a specific, common seriesId. Every episode of that show should be assigned to that same seriesId. Sometimes (with Rovi) an episode is instead assigned to a completely different seriesId (one that is not associated with any series). This causes those episodes to be considered a completely different show and will not be recorded by a 1pass.

The above problems are very common with Rovi/TiVo data and almost never happen with Gracenote (if any do happen with Gracenote they are usually caught and fixed well before air time, whereas Rovi has a much poorer record for correcting mistakes, which makes me believe that they have NO internal method of catching mistakes and rely solely on user complaints).

None of the problems mentioned above have to do with the Gracenote->Rovi transition that TiVo went through. All these problems existed before the transition (I know because I use Windows Media Center and these problems were there at least a year before the TiVo transition).


----------



## lpwcomp

The situation with "Six" is absolutely mind boggling. I recorded the exact same showing on both my Roamio basic and my Roamio Pro.

Metadata from basic:


Spoiler






Code:


title : Six
seriesTitle : Six
time : 2017-01-19T03:01:00Z
isEpisode : true
originalAirDate : 2017-01-18T00:00:00Z
episodeTitle : Pilot
isEpisodic : true
showingBits : 274435
tvRating : x6
episodeNumber : 102
displayMajorNumber : 852
callsign : HISTHD-E
seriesId : SH0349149142
programId : EP0349149142-0365904647
vExecProducer : Broyles Jr.|William
vExecProducer : Broyles|David
vExecProducer : Weinstein|Harvey
vExecProducer : Weinstein|Bob
vExecProducer : Barrios Jr.|Alfredo
vExecProducer : Perkins|George W.
vWriter : Broyles Jr.|William
vWriter : Broyles|David





Metadata from Pro:


Spoiler






Code:


title : Six
seriesTitle : Six
description : The Navy SEAL Team tries to eradicate a Taliban leader in Afghanistan when they learn that an American citizen is employed by the rival. Copyright Rovi, Inc.
time : 2017-01-19T03:01:00Z
isEpisode : true
originalAirDate : 2016-07-18T00:00:00Z
episodeTitle : Pilot
isEpisodic : true
showingBits : 3
tvRating : x6
displayMajorNumber : 852
callsign : HISTHD-E
seriesId : SH0365909678
programId : EP0365909678-0365909826
vActor : Schmid|Kyle
vActor : Sloane|Barry
vActor : Raba|Juan Pablo
vActor : Hodge|Edwin
vActor : Davis|Brianne
vActor : Velazquez|Nadine
vActor : Adams|Dominic
vActor : Garza|Jessica
vActor : Gage|Joshua
vActor : Armijo|Phil
vDirector : Glatter|Lesli Linka
vExecProducer : Broyles|William
vExecProducer : Broyles|David
vExecProducer : Weinstein|Harvey
vExecProducer : Weinstein|Bob
vExecProducer : Barrios Jr.|Alfredo
vExecProducer : Perkins|George W.
vExecProducer : McKenna|Bruce C.





Note no season/episode data for the Pro, different seriesId. It also has generic artwork vs. the real thing on the basic. Then again, the one from the basic has no description.

BTW, the latest guide data on the basic has "corrected" the error and now matches that on the Pro.

Edited to add: The basic recording did not get skip data. The Pro did.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Space said:


> It's difficult to determine where the problems lie. I don't know how the system works. How does Rovi/TiVo get the guide listings in the first place? I have to assume that each network sends those listings and updates out to all interested parties (TiVo, Gracenote, etc.) when the schedule is known.


The conclusion from your detailed post is very clear to me - the answer to all of these issues is an attention to detail with Gracenote that does not exist with Rovi. Therefore, the simple conclusion is that Rovi does not care whether their data has the quality that we came to expect (and rightly should since we're all paying for it). This is an easy conclusion to reach when you point out that the problems exist across all platforms that consume guide data, not just Tivo.

And that is Tivo's problem.


----------



## Mikeguy

lpwcomp said:


> The situation with "Six" is absolutely mind boggling. I recorded the exact same showing on both my Roamio basic and my Roamio Pro.
> 
> Metadata from basic:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> title : Six
> seriesTitle : Six
> time : 2017-01-19T03:01:00Z
> isEpisode : true
> originalAirDate : 2017-01-18T00:00:00Z
> episodeTitle : Pilot
> isEpisodic : true
> showingBits : 274435
> tvRating : x6
> episodeNumber : 102
> displayMajorNumber : 852
> callsign : HISTHD-E
> seriesId : SH0349149142
> programId : EP0349149142-0365904647
> vExecProducer : Broyles Jr.|William
> vExecProducer : Broyles|David
> vExecProducer : Weinstein|Harvey
> vExecProducer : Weinstein|Bob
> vExecProducer : Barrios Jr.|Alfredo
> vExecProducer : Perkins|George W.
> vWriter : Broyles Jr.|William
> vWriter : Broyles|David
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metadata from Pro:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> title : Six
> seriesTitle : Six
> description : The Navy SEAL Team tries to eradicate a Taliban leader in Afghanistan when they learn that an American citizen is employed by the rival. Copyright Rovi, Inc.
> time : 2017-01-19T03:01:00Z
> isEpisode : true
> originalAirDate : 2016-07-18T00:00:00Z
> episodeTitle : Pilot
> isEpisodic : true
> showingBits : 3
> tvRating : x6
> displayMajorNumber : 852
> callsign : HISTHD-E
> seriesId : SH0365909678
> programId : EP0365909678-0365909826
> vActor : Schmid|Kyle
> vActor : Sloane|Barry
> vActor : Raba|Juan Pablo
> vActor : Hodge|Edwin
> vActor : Davis|Brianne
> vActor : Velazquez|Nadine
> vActor : Adams|Dominic
> vActor : Garza|Jessica
> vActor : Gage|Joshua
> vActor : Armijo|Phil
> vDirector : Glatter|Lesli Linka
> vExecProducer : Broyles|William
> vExecProducer : Broyles|David
> vExecProducer : Weinstein|Harvey
> vExecProducer : Weinstein|Bob
> vExecProducer : Barrios Jr.|Alfredo
> vExecProducer : Perkins|George W.
> vExecProducer : McKenna|Bruce C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note no season/episode data for the Pro, different seriesId. It also has generic artwork vs. the real thing on the basic. Then again, the one from the basic has no description.
> 
> BTW, the latest guide data on the basic has "corrected" the error and now matches that on the Pro.
> 
> Edited to add: The basic recording did not get skip data. The Pro did.


Kind of amazing. And so was the cause, one box had later Guide data than the other? I can understand the differences then, but that doesn't excuse so many issues requiring attention after-the-fact (and which only raises Rovi's costs).


----------



## toricred

I guess I've been relatively luck so far. Of the channels we watch only one is having guide problems. It is also consistent. Everything is 3 hours off and corresponds with Tivo listing the East Feed when we actually get the West Feed. We're in the Mountain timezone so we do get a mix, but even after specifically telling them this nothing is changed. Very frustrating and it has caused us to stop watching FX entirely. Too bad because they occasionally have movies my kids would love to record.


----------



## HerronScott

toricred said:


> I guess I've been relatively luck so far. Of the channels we watch only one is having guide problems. It is also consistent. Everything is 3 hours off and corresponds with Tivo listing the East Feed when we actually get the West Feed. We're in the Mountain timezone so we do get a mix, but even after specifically telling them this nothing is changed. Very frustrating and it has caused us to stop watching FX entirely. Too bad because they occasionally have movies my kids would love to record.


Send a mail to Margret.



TiVoMargret said:


> If anyone else is experiencing lineup issues, please send the specifics to me at [email protected] with the subject '*Lineup issue <zip code>*'.
> 
> If you see mis-matched episodes and seasons, you can also report those to me at [email protected] with the subject '*Data issue <show name>*'.
> 
> I apologize for the issues that some of you have been experiencing in our data switch-over. Sending me detailed reports of what isn't correct will help make it better for everyone.
> 
> Thank you,
> -- Margret


Scott


----------



## sharkster

This week I finally just quit one show I've been watching for a couple of years. It's not worth the hassle of trying to discern the new episodes from the old ones, the ones missing. I'm just not up to the task. Too bad Tivo isn't, either.


----------



## NorthAlabama

sharkster said:


> This week I finally just quit one show I've been watching for a couple of years. It's not worth the hassle of trying to discern the new episodes from the old ones, the ones missing. I'm just not up to the task. Too bad Tivo isn't, either.


you might also drop a quick note to the network and the show's producers to let them know why you stopped watching...


----------



## toricred

HerronScott said:


> Send a mail to Margret.
> 
> Scott


I've actually sent her an e-mail a couple of times. I forgot the zip code on the first and she responded asking for it, but no other responses.


----------



## lpwcomp

Last night's "The Good Place" was a double episode. It should have been episode 12/13 or at least episode 12. TiVo, in it's infinite wisdom, made it episode 11, the same as last week's.

Apparently, most or all of their data customers don't care about the quality of the data.


----------



## sharkster

I'm seeing a lot of shows that reflect an episode number, but the wrong one. Yikes! Used to just be either the episode information was there or there was nothing. Now we get to enjoy wrong stuff along with the right stuff and no stuff. How fun.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I honestly don't care if the episode numbers are right, as long as the shows record...


----------



## Mikeguy

lpwcomp said:


> Apparently, most or all of their data customers don't care about the quality of the data.


Or, understandably, just don't understand why things are happening the way they are. (They shouldn't have to--that's why they pay TiVo.)


----------



## lpwcomp

Mikeguy said:


> Or, understandably, just don't understand why things are happening the way they are. (They shouldn't have to--that's why they pay TiVo.)


I'm not talking about TiVo owners, I'm talking about the Rovi customers who have been using this crappy data for years.


----------



## Mikeguy

lpwcomp said:


> I'm not talking about TiVo owners, I'm talking about the Rovi customers who have been using this crappy data for years.


A combination of not enough ultimate consumer complaints and ultimate consumers with no/not enough choice to go elsewhere?


----------



## lpwcomp

Mikeguy said:


> A combination of not enough ultimate consumer complaints and ultimate consumers with no/not enough choice to go elsewhere?


Yeah, as far as I can tell, the only end users who ever complained before were those using WMC, and Microsoft decided it wasn't worth the effort to support it.


----------



## tomhorsley

I know what's going on! In a few months TiVo will send out a letter saying something like "Nice DVR you got there, too bad if the guide data is always wrong. Can we interest you in paying a small monthly fee to switch to gracenote data?"...


----------



## Jed1

tomhorsley said:


> I know what's going on! In a few months TiVo will send out a letter saying something like "Nice DVR you got there, too bad if the guide data is always wrong. Can we interest you in paying a small monthly fee to switch to gracenote data?"...


Gracenote does not exist anymore as it has just been purchased by Neilson in December. Future is now unknown for that guide data.


----------



## HerronScott

Jed1 said:


> Gracenote does not exist anymore as it has just been purchased by Neilson in December. Future is now unknown for that guide data.


Since Comcast just finished switching to them, you wouldn't think that it's going to be an issue.

Scott


----------



## HerronScott

toricred said:


> I've actually sent her an e-mail a couple of times. I forgot the zip code on the first and she responded asking for it, but no other responses.


I wouldn't expect a response back through that channel, but our lineup issues were resolved within a week when we did it that way last fall. How long has it been since you supplied the zip code and channel information?

Scott


----------



## Jed1

HerronScott said:


> Since Comcast just finished switching to them, you wouldn't think that it's going to be an issue.
> 
> Scott


Comcast switched back in September/October and the first public announcement that Neilson was interested in buying Gracenote came on December 8th and the sale was approved on the 22nd of December.
At the time Comcast did not know if/when a sale of the guide data would occur. Also they had to do something as the ten year contract with Rovi, then Gemstar TVGuide, expired in March of 2016. Comcast continued to use Rovi/Gemstar patents and licensed products after the contract expiration. The X1 guide is a copy of Rovi/Gemstar's Total Guide which was in development before Macrovision purchased Gemstar in or around 2007. After the purchase Macrovision changes its name to Rovi.

Again it is not known what changes Neilson may do to Gracenote as the purchase just happened a few weeks ago. It will take time to make the changes to make Gracenote a better fit for Neilson.


----------



## NorthAlabama

HerronScott said:


> I wouldn't expect a response back through that channel, but our lineup issues were resolved within a week when we did it that way last fall. How long has it been since you supplied the zip code and channel information?
> 
> Scott


you're right, she doesn't reply unless she needs more info, but gets the issue resolved.


----------



## JoeKustra

It may not be important, but Screener still has a *2016* copyright for Gracenote.


----------



## toricred

HerronScott said:


> I wouldn't expect a response back through that channel, but our lineup issues were resolved within a week when we did it that way last fall. How long has it been since you supplied the zip code and channel information?
> 
> Scott


It's been two weeks since the first e-mail. I sent another in last weekend when I noticed the pattern with three answers. I've also reported to their web page for lineup problems. I tried reporting both ways to improve my chances of getting a fix.


----------



## pL86

Tivo is marking the season 2 premiere of The Expanse on Syfy on February 1 by rolling out THREE separate season passes that have identical names but pick up different episodes. Season Pass 1 only picks up episodes for a clip show, Season Pass 2 only detects the NEW airing of the season 2 premiere (10pm on February 1) and Season Pass 3 picks up the REPEAT of the season premiere (12:35am, February 2). None of the season passes detects episodes from the other season passes.

Tell me again how the transition from Gracenote to Rovi data five months ago is responsible for flagrant new errors like this?


----------



## NorthAlabama

pL86 said:


> Tivo is marking the season 2 premiere of The Expanse on Syfy on February 1 by rolling out THREE separate season passes that have identical names but pick up different episodes. Season Pass 1 only picks up episodes for a clip show, Season Pass 2 only detects the NEW airing of the season 2 premiere (10pm on February 1) and Season Pass 3 picks up the REPEAT of the season premiere (12:35am, February 2). None of the season passes detects episodes from the other season passes.
> 
> Tell me again how the transition from Gracenote to Rovi data five months ago is responsible for flagrant new errors like this?


because it incorporates an existing 1p from gracenote with a new rovi 1p? just a guess, who knows.

from my rovi experience, i keep my existing 1p, and create a new wishlist search to catch the premier. by then, they have generally sorted things out, but if they haven't, the wishlist does the trick until they do. and, yes, it's inexcusable.


----------



## Mikeguy

NorthAlabama said:


> from my rovi experience, i keep my existing 1p, and create a new wishlist search to catch the premier. by then, they have generally sorted things out, but if they haven't, the wishlist does the trick until they do. and, yes, it's inexcusable.


That's a very good suggestion, getting it one way or the other. Will have to keep it in mind--thanks.


----------



## tomhorsley

I mostly use wish lists marked as "record everything". It is easier to delete extra junk than to wind up missing things completely.


----------



## NorthAlabama

tomhorsley said:


> I mostly use wish lists marked as "record everything". It is easier to delete extra junk than to wind up missing things completely.


unfortunately, these multiple 1p don't pick up every season, for example: one 1p will only record the new season's premier, another 1p will only record past seasons' eps (like a previous season marathon before the new season premiere).

then, when they attempt a fix, one 1p will record everything, and the other nothing - your odds are 50/50 you picked the right one, and both indicate you're subscribed. other times both will record.

and, later, they attempt another fix, and everything changes. you never know when or if your show will record at all, or will tie up multiple tuners.

it's wonky, to say the least, and i'm done fighting it when a wishlist solves the issue.


----------



## tomhorsley

Wish lists do work better than 1Ps when you match on "title" keyword, but sometimes even wish lists fail. I remember having a wish list for "The Sports Reporters" and one year they decided to change the title in the guide data to just "Sports Reporters". It was so subtle I couldn't even figure out why it wasn't recording for a while.


----------



## slowbiscuit

pL86 said:


> Tivo is marking the season 2 premiere of The Expanse on Syfy on February 1 by rolling out THREE separate season passes that have identical names but pick up different episodes. Season Pass 1 only picks up episodes for a clip show, Season Pass 2 only detects the NEW airing of the season 2 premiere (10pm on February 1) and Season Pass 3 picks up the REPEAT of the season premiere (12:35am, February 2). None of the season passes detects episodes from the other season passes.


I'm confused, Tivo doesn't roll out 1Ps for anything. That's something you set up.

I have an existing 1P for The Expanse from last year and it better work just like all the other 75 or so 1Ps of ours that have migrated to Rovi correctly. The main problems I've had with the data have all been sports-related, 1Ps are generally not the issue (but I know there's been plenty of them that are).


----------



## V7Goose

I think we are just destined to not understand some of this stuff. I have two seemingly identical 1Ps set up for The Outer Limits, same name, same channel, same settings, etc., but one only picks up the original series from the 60s, and the other one picks up the programs from the newer remake series from about 10 years ago. 

Both of the 1Ps were set up at the same time from the same Search. The only difference I can see in the 1Ps is the thumbnail - one of them shows a B/W thumbnail (and that one records the NEW REMAKE series!), and the other one that records only the original series shows a modern color thumbnail. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## HerronScott

V7Goose said:


> I think we are just destined to not understand some of this stuff. I have two seemingly identical 1Ps set up for The Outer Limits, same name, same channel, same settings, etc., but one only picks up the original series from the 60s, and the other one picks up the programs from the newer remake series from about 10 years ago.
> 
> Both of the 1Ps were set up at the same time from the same Search. The only difference I can see in the 1Ps is the thumbnail - one of them shows a B/W thumbnail (and that one records the NEW REMAKE series!), and the other one that records only the original series shows a modern color thumbnail. Makes no sense to me.


That one makes sense to me other than the fact they have the show logos messed up.  The second is a remake and treated independently of the first and has its own seriesId.

epguides (and IMDd and TVDB) treat them separately as well.

The Outer Limits (1963) (a Titles & Air Dates Guide)

The Outer Limits (1995) (a Titles & Air Dates Guide)

Scott


----------



## morac

slowbiscuit said:


> I'm confused, Tivo doesn't roll out 1Ps for anything. That's something you set up.


1Ps are based off a Rovi/TiVo series ID that's supposed to be unique and unchanging. Lately TiVo has sometimes either changed series IDs after initially adding them or sometimes has the different IDs for different seasons and/or languages.

After the switchover the language of some 1Ps changed to Spanish because of improper mapping. Others did what has been reported here where some seasons used one ID and new episodes used another. When TiVo consolidates the IDs one stops working.

Also TiVo hasn't been adding new IDs for upcoming shows until they are added to the guide. It used to be possible to set up a 1P for shows that won't air in the next 2 weeks. That's not possible anymore. For example it's not possible to set up 1Ps for 24 Legacy and Blacklist Redemption even though they start in a few weeks.


----------



## morac

So TiVo decided to remove The Daily Show again this week. It was there yesterday and today it's not. It's fairly obvious that TiVo just doesn't care anymore.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> So TiVo decided to remove The Daily Show again this week. It was there yesterday and today it's not. It's fairly obvious that TiVo just doesn't care anymore.


I started a thread. TiVo doesn't have a sense of humor.


----------



## chiguy50

JoeKustra said:


> I started a thread. TiVo doesn't have a sense of humor.


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## BobCamp1

slowbiscuit said:


> I'm confused, Tivo doesn't roll out 1Ps for anything. That's something you set up.
> 
> I have an existing 1P for The Expanse from last year and it better work just like all the other 75 or so 1Ps of ours that have migrated to Rovi correctly. The main problems I've had with the data have all been sports-related, 1Ps are generally not the issue (but I know there's been plenty of them that are).


You've been really lucky then. I can tell you that some of your old 1Ps, and all the new 1Ps, will suddenly stop working without warning, even in the middle of a season. I had to create three different season passes at one point for a six episode mini-series. I've also manually selected a show on the guide to record that didn't record because the Tivo claimed the show no longer existed, when it's right there with the same name.


----------



## Dan203

The Daily Show is FUed again this week. I finally broke down and set up a manual recording. But even then the show ends up being listed as "Comedy Central programming" and doesn't even end up in the TV Shows filter list, so I have to seek it out.


----------



## JACKASTOR

wish_bgr said:


> Same boat here, partner likes to catch the new episode on Spike TV Saturday nights, 8:00p but To-Do List populates with so many "un-new" episodes that I have to navigate through the list and delete/clear the wrong ones out. I keep hoping and wishing it will fix itself into the new year. Sadly, not yet.


Not only that but so many miss matched shows with similar names. And it's frustrating as all heck. Quality control went downhill very fast after the Rovi Merger..


----------



## Jeeters

BobCamp1 said:


> I've also manually selected a show on the guide to record that didn't record because the Tivo claimed the show no longer existed, when it's right there with the same name.


That drives me nuts. "I can see it right there!"


----------



## sharkster

Oh yeah, gotta love when you are going to pick up something new, or just a new airing, by using 'search' and it says that there is nothing available to record. Yet, you go through the Tivo Guide to that date and channel, and there it is!


----------



## Jeeters

BobCamp1 said:


> You've been really lucky then. I can tell you that some of your old 1Ps, and all the new 1Ps, will suddenly stop working without warning, even in the middle of a season.


I had this happen just last week with History Channel's new series, "Six". I had set up a 1P a couple weeks ago, probably not long after it first showed up in the data. My TiVo never recorded anything, and I had completely forgotten about the show. I only remembered it when I saw a discussion of the first episode over in the Now Playing subforum. When I did a search on the TiVo, I found it now listed twice. One of the choices is what I had a 1P for, and it had no upcoming episodes. The other one had all the episodes. So, I had to delete and recreate the 1P. Luckily it was one of those shows that History Channel repeats a bazillion times.

An incident more similar to what you described happened to me with that "Mars" 6-episode miniseries on National Geo. I had setup a 1P and it recorded the first three episodes and I watched them without issue. Then a few weeks went by, and then the show suddenly popped into my head. i.e., 'what happened to that Mars show I was watching? I haven't seen a new episode in a while.". Did a search on Tivo and, again, it was listed twice. The one I had originally set up my 1P had no episodes; they were not showing up under the other show listing. For that show, I didn't catch the problem in time, such that I had to go and find episode 4 on the internet. I was luckily able to record episode five the same night that episode 6 (the last episode) aired, as a re-airing of 5 preceded 6.


----------



## JoeKustra

Add this to the problem list. I get HDNET Movie channel. It's not on every system. Several times per week they will have what's listed as "The Trailer Show". Neither Screener or TitanTV list this 5 minute show. But tvguide.com and tv.com and my TiVo guide do list it. However, they (bad TiVo?) switch the names with the movie that follows. Today "The Trailer Show" was listed as 1 hour 55 minutes, and "Finding Amy" was listed as 5 minutes. It might be related to the length of the show since next Monday the program has a length of 0 hours 0 minutes. But the names are right. (At this time)


----------



## sharkster

I've seen that '0 hours - 0 minutes' thing, also. Oddly, the block of time the program is in is the proper length. These guys are messing with our heads.


----------



## zalusky

I used to do manual recordings but the daily show is M-Th and you can't do that unless you do 4 manual recordings for each day. Even then I would periodically have issues because of holidays and stuff.
I don't watch TDS since John left but I feel your pain!


----------



## jfalkingham

I love being a beta tester for their awesome guide change over.

Here is the NFL Network last night. At 10:30 they were showing 2014 Super Bowl pats vs Seahawks til 11. The TiVo guide data showed the conference championship game running 8-11pm when in fact it was a different program at 10:30. My comcast box had the right data.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra

jfalkingham said:


> I love being a beta tester for their awesome guide change over.
> 
> Here is the NFL Network last night. At 10:30 they were showing 2014 Super Bowl pats vs Seahawks til 11. The TiVo guide data showed the conference championship game running 8-11pm when in fact it was a different program at 10:30. My comcast box had the right data.


Still Stereo. Someday.


----------



## docfruitbat

I've got a problem with one program (The Rachel Maddow Show) for which I have a OnePass set to record NEW shows only, yet it keeps recording all of the repeats anyways. In the list of recorded shows the first new episode has the little white "NEW" tag beside it while the other two (it's repeated twice) do not. I've tried modifying the OnePass and even drop/re-creating it. Can't seem to make it record only the NEW showings. This is the only show I have this problem with. I can't determine if this is a TiVo bug or somehow the fault of the Rovi guide data. Oh and I saw TiVo pushed out a new version for Roamio recently (last week?) but I've been having this problem ever since Rovi took over. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## JoeKustra

docfruitbat said:


> I've got a problem with one program (The Rachel Maddow Show) for which I have a OnePass set to record NEW shows only, yet it keeps recording all of the repeats anyways. In the list of recorded shows the first new episode has the little white "NEW" tag beside it while the other two (it's repeated twice) do not. I've tried modifying the OnePass and even drop/re-creating it. Can't seem to make it record only the NEW showings. This is the only show I have this problem with. I can't determine if this is a TiVo bug or somehow the fault of the Rovi guide data. Oh and I saw TiVo pushed out a new version for Roamio recently (last week?) but I've been having this problem ever since Rovi took over. Anyone else seeing this?


While I watch the program nightly, I set one of my basic Roamio boxes with a 1P for new only. Let you know tomorrow how it works.

Is your 1P set for (start from) Year 1, new episodes only, 2008 or 2009? Those are some strange options.


----------



## NorthAlabama

docfruitbat said:


> I've got a problem with one program (The Rachel Maddow Show) for which I have a OnePass set to record NEW shows only, yet it keeps recording all of the repeats anyways. In the list of recorded shows the first new episode has the little white "NEW" tag beside it while the other two (it's repeated twice) do not. I've tried modifying the OnePass and even drop/re-creating it. Can't seem to make it record only the NEW showings. This is the only show I have this problem with. I can't determine if this is a TiVo bug or somehow the fault of the Rovi guide data. Oh and I saw TiVo pushed out a new version for Roamio recently (last week?) but I've been having this problem ever since Rovi took over. Anyone else seeing this?


it effects all of msnbc primetime shows that air repeats, and brian willam's show has it's own little twist on the east coast...it prioritizes the west coast feed before the earlier airing (except on tuesdays).


----------



## ej42137

slowbiscuit said:


> I have an existing 1P for The Expanse from last year and it better work just like all the other 75 or so 1Ps of ours that have migrated to Rovi correctly. The main problems I've had with the data have all been sports-related, 1Ps are generally not the issue (but I know there's been plenty of them that are).


Either you are being ironic and left out the smileys, or you happen to have picked a really bad example to prove your point. Right now last year's One Pass for "The Expanse" is only recording the half-hour preview show; the two episodes in the guide have three (three!) series IDs between them so four One Passes would be need to cover all scheduled recordings. More about this here.


----------



## delgadobb

docfruitbat said:


> I've got a problem with one program (The Rachel Maddow Show) for which I have a OnePass set to record NEW shows only, yet it keeps recording all of the repeats anyways. In the list of recorded shows the first new episode has the little white "NEW" tag beside it while the other two (it's repeated twice) do not. I've tried modifying the OnePass and even drop/re-creating it. Can't seem to make it record only the NEW showings. This is the only show I have this problem with. I can't determine if this is a TiVo bug or somehow the fault of the Rovi guide data. Oh and I saw TiVo pushed out a new version for Roamio recently (last week?) but I've been having this problem ever since Rovi took over. Anyone else seeing this?


I see the same thing with Pardon The Interruption (aka PTI) on ESPN. I have a OnePass set to record NEW shows only; lately it has been recording 3-4 episodes/day with the same behavior you described (it's been recording at least 2/day since Rovi took over). The first recording has the 'NEW' tag, the others do not. I've reported it to Tivo multiple times with no response or success; usually they just 'close' the case with no response.

Occasionally I can reach out to a contact at Tivo corporate but don't want to abuse it. Given this is persistent & is obviously affecting others, perhaps I'll let them know & use your example in addition to mine if that's OK?


----------



## JoeKustra

docfruitbat said:


> I've got a problem with one program (The Rachel Maddow Show) for which I have a OnePass set to record NEW shows only, yet it keeps recording all of the repeats anyways. In the list of recorded shows the first new episode has the little white "NEW" tag beside it while the other two (it's repeated twice) do not. I've tried modifying the OnePass and even drop/re-creating it. Can't seem to make it record only the NEW showings. This is the only show I have this problem with. I can't determine if this is a TiVo bug or somehow the fault of the Rovi guide data. Oh and I saw TiVo pushed out a new version for Roamio recently (last week?) but I've been having this problem ever since Rovi took over. Anyone else seeing this?


I duplicated your problem. All three recorded. I also tried Anderson Cooper 360. It was fine with only one recording. Also, CNN has the correct years for Start From, MSNBC is wrong.

Update: Here's the difference. Shows without a date are going to be recorded. You can cause the same problem with CNN Tonight with Don Lemon.


----------



## morac

There's going to be a large amount of pain for Comcast users sometime soon as Comcast will be doing a nationwide restructuring of their channels where nearly every channel will be renumbered. This would be bad in the past, but under Rovi I expect it will take a long time for TiVo to get all the channel lineups correct.

https://customer.xfinity.com/help-and-support/cable-tv/new-channel-lineup/


----------



## slowbiscuit

They've been talking about this for years and still haven't done it.


----------



## slowbiscuit

ej42137 said:


> Either you are being ironic and left out the smileys, or you happen to have picked a really bad example to prove your point. Right now last year's One Pass for "The Expanse" is only recording the half-hour preview show; the two episodes in the guide have three (three!) series IDs between them so four One Passes would be need to cover all scheduled recordings. More about this here.


No, I get that it's messed up. What I quibbled with is you saying that Tivo created separate 1Ps for this series but we create those, not them. What they did do is mess up the seriesIDs as you said REQUIRING us to create separate 1Ps to get everything.

I asked their FB folks to fix this and got a nonsensical reply that I needed to force a new connection to 'fix my program guide' which of course didn't fix it. I replied that the problem exists for everyone and that it's broken in the guide and got no response. Guess I'll try Twitter next.


----------



## wmhjr

Jeeters said:


> I had this happen just last week with History Channel's new series, "Six". I had set up a 1P a couple weeks ago, probably not long after it first showed up in the data. My TiVo never recorded anything, and I had completely forgotten about the show. I only remembered it when I saw a discussion of the first episode over in the Now Playing subforum. When I did a search on the TiVo, I found it now listed twice. One of the choices is what I had a 1P for, and it had no upcoming episodes. The other one had all the episodes. So, I had to delete and recreate the 1P. Luckily it was one of those shows that History Channel repeats a bazillion times.
> .


Wait- it gets better. No matter how you set up "Six" in a 1P, Tivo simply will not record it. Period. I can only get it to record by manually selecting an airing, and telling it manually to record it. This has happened now on the first two episodes.

Rovi is an acronym, you realize, right?

Rarely
Operates
Virtually
Incompetent


----------



## cherry ghost

morac said:


> There's going to be a large amount of pain for Comcast users sometime soon as Comcast will be doing a nationwide restructuring of their channels where nearly every channel will be renumbered. This would be bad in the past, but under Rovi I expect it will take a long time for TiVo to get all the channel lineups correct.
> 
> https://customer.xfinity.com/help-and-support/cable-tv/new-channel-lineup/


As long as 1-999 stay like they say, I don't see this being a problem for me. Everything above 999 is already in my Channel List, but there's no guide data.


----------



## UCLABB

JoeKustra said:


> Add this to the problem list. I get HDNET Movie channel. It's not on every system. Several times per week they will have what's listed as "The Trailer Show". Neither Screener or TitanTV list this 5 minute show. But tvguide.com and tv.com and my TiVo guide do list it. However, they (bad TiVo?) switch the names with the movie that follows. Today "The Trailer Show" was listed as 1 hour 55 minutes, and "Finding Amy" was listed as 5 minutes. It might be related to the length of the show since next Monday the program has a length of 0 hours 0 minutes. But the names are right. (At this time)


Ha! I forgot all about that show. I have a one pass for it and now I realize I haven't seen it months. Another Rovi fail.


----------



## morac

slowbiscuit said:


> They've been talking about this for years and still haven't done it.


They've started to make the changes in some areas (Chicago is one).

[Content] Possible setup for national channel numbers in Chicago? - Comcast XFINITY TV | DSLReports Forums

And there was an official announcement of the changes a few weeks ago.

Additional Channel Lineup - Xfinity Help and Support Forums


----------



## morac

cherry ghost said:


> As long as 1-999 stay like they say, I don't see this being a problem for me. Everything above 999 is already in my Channel List, but there's no guide data.


Chicago is one of the areas that's already changed which could explain why you have no guide data.


----------



## Zonker007

So Jimmy Kimmel has never had a Friday show.. ever. The show that airs on Friday is a best of the week. I have a 1p set for Jimmy Kimmel to only record new shows. Tivo/Rovi labels the show correctly as not new and yet every Friday it record the show. WTF?

Anyone else having this happen?


----------



## wish_bgr

CBS has a last-minute special for Mary Tyler Moore; not sure if there's an update to the guide. I'll force-connect to see if there's any changes, am hoping for the best but expecting the worst. TiVo/Rovi gets a pass; looks like CBS did a 11th-hour change, and I don't think any programming guides would have caught it...


----------



## pL86

wish_bgr said:


> CBS has a last-minute special for Mary Tyler Moore; not sure if there's an update to the guide. I'll force-connect to see if there's any changes, am hoping for the best but expecting the worst. TiVo/Rovi gets a pass; looks like CBS did a 11th-hour change, and I don't think any programming guides would have caught it...


Gracenote did:

TV Listings Grid, TV Guide and TV Schedule, Where to Watch TV Shows - Screener


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Zonker007 said:


> So Jimmy Kimmel has never had a Friday show.. ever. The show that airs on Friday is a best of the week. I have a 1p set for Jimmy Kimmel to only record new shows. Tivo/Rovi labels the show correctly as not new and yet every Friday it record the show. WTF?
> 
> Anyone else having this happen?


I don't watch Kimmel but it sounds to me like it actually is a new episode, in the sense that it hasn't aired (as such) before...


----------



## JoeKustra

Zonker007 said:


> So Jimmy Kimmel has never had a Friday show.. ever. The show that airs on Friday is a best of the week. I have a 1p set for Jimmy Kimmel to only record new shows. Tivo/Rovi labels the show correctly as not new and yet every Friday it record the show. WTF?
> 
> Anyone else having this happen?


While there have been new Friday episodes, those are for special reasons. Last week was one. I just set a 1P. I'll be back Saturday.

The OAD is 1/20/17 so it should not record. But then again, 1/20 was a special day. On the other hand, I did record that show already.


----------



## Zonker007

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I don't watch Kimmel but it sounds to me like it actually is a new episode, in the sense that it hasn't aired (as such) before...


Yeah I get that, but the Monday - Thursday listings all have a NEW label in the description. Friday does not. Anyway it's something that needs to be corrected since there is no way to program the 1P to only record M-Th airings.

Thanks


----------



## Zonker007

JoeKustra said:


> While there have been new Friday episodes, those are for special reasons. Last week was one. I just set a 1P. I'll be back Saturday.
> 
> The OAD is 1/20/17 so it should not record. But then again, 1/20 was a special day. On the other hand, I did record that show already.


Yes good example. Kimmel was off the air on Monday 1/16 (not sure why - MLK?) but that shifted the shows 1 day ahead resulting in the Friday airing. What is interesting now that you brought it up is that this Friday show 1/27 (reair that you pointed out) now has a NEW label!! Ugh!!

Z


----------



## JoeKustra

Zonker007 said:


> Yes good example. Kimmel was off the air on Monday 1/16 (not sure why - MLK?) but that shifted the shows 1 day ahead resulting in the Friday airing. What is interesting now that you brought it up is that this Friday show 1/27 (reair that you pointed out) now has a NEW label!! Ugh!!
> 
> Z


Not on my guide. But my last update was 3am. Like I said, I'll be back.

Just checked the To Do List. Not scheduled for Friday. Also, my 1P is set for S15 and new only.


----------



## Zonker007

JoeKustra said:


> Not on my guide. But my last update was 3am. Like I said, I'll be back.
> 
> Just checked the To Do List. Not scheduled for Friday. Also, my 1P is set for S15 and new only.


It's showing on the online.tivo.com guide as New, but on the Roamio it shows as not New. When I go out to next week, all of the Kimmel episodes are marked as not NEW and they are all in the to-do list M-F. The mystery continues!

Z


----------



## sharkster

Thanks for the info on the CBS MTM special. For once, I can agree that the guide data situation isn't the fault of Rovi. I have 'Mom' and 'Life in Pieces' reruns showing in that slot so I'm going to record both of those to snag that hour. I wonder why it's hosted by Gayle King, but whatever.


----------



## docfruitbat

delgadobb said:


> I see the same thing with Pardon The Interruption (aka PTI) on ESPN. I have a OnePass set to record NEW shows only; lately it has been recording 3-4 episodes/day with the same behavior you described (it's been recording at least 2/day since Rovi took over). The first recording has the 'NEW' tag, the others do not. I've reported it to Tivo multiple times with no response or success; usually they just 'close' the case with no response.
> 
> Occasionally I can reach out to a contact at Tivo corporate but don't want to abuse it. Given this is persistent & is obviously affecting others, perhaps I'll let them know & use your example in addition to mine if that's OK?


Please do! It would be appreciated!


----------



## docfruitbat

JoeKustra said:


> I duplicated your problem. All three recorded. I also tried Anderson Cooper 360. It was fine with only one recording. Also, CNN has the correct years for Start From, MSNBC is wrong.
> 
> Update: Here's the difference. Shows without a date are going to be recorded. You can cause the same problem with CNN Tonight with Don Lemon.


Thanks JoeKrusta. I, too, had noticed the lack of a date in the description (really ANY detail beyond the title) of the shows, but hoped (irrationally?) that there was some underlying metadata being used. I guess not, eh? So, that would be yet another flaw in the Rovi data?


----------



## Mikeguy

wish_bgr said:


> CBS has a last-minute special for Mary Tyler Moore; not sure if there's an update to the guide. I'll force-connect to see if there's any changes, am hoping for the best but expecting the worst. TiVo/Rovi gets a pass; looks like CBS did a 11th-hour change, and I don't think any programming guides would have caught it...





pL86 said:


> Gracenote did:
> 
> TV Listings Grid, TV Guide and TV Schedule, Where to Watch TV Shows - Screener


But _shouldn't_ TiVo be catching day-of changes like this/shouldn't there be a group of Rovi people who deal with last-minute changes? Certainly it will depend on when the broadcaster makes the new info. available, but if Gracenote could do it (by at least around 2 pm PST, the time of the above post--it would be interesting to know when Gracenote made the change), couldn't TiVo as well. As of a 3:20 pm PST forced connection, no change yet--it will be interesting to see if TiVo makes the change between now and the airing (which would be at least 7 hours after Gracenote changed its guide).


----------



## JoeKustra

Still now change with tv.com and tvguide.com. Color me shocked. 

 Just checked Screener. 9pm on CBS is back to repeats. ??


----------



## sharkster

Mikeguy said:


> But _shouldn't_ TiVo be catching day-of changes like this/shouldn't there be a group of Rovi people who deal with last-minute changes? Certainly it will depend on when the broadcaster makes the new info. available, but if Gracenote could do it (by at least around 2 pm PST, the time of the above post--it would be interesting to know when Gracenote made the change), couldn't TiVo as well. As of a 3:20 pm PST forced connection, no change yet--it will be interesting to see if TiVo makes the change between now and the airing (which would be at least 7 hours after Gracenote changed its guide).


Wake up, Mike! You're dreaming.


----------



## Steve

I set up a CBS manual recording from 9PM-10PM ET. The TDL entry is titled _The Great Indoors_, because that wasn't scheduled to end until 9:01. The Guide is showing _Mom _and _Life In Pieces_ as "single records", even though I had a one-pass for _Mom_. Fingers-crossed the _MTM _special will record uneventfully.


----------



## Mikeguy

sharkster said:


> Wake up, Mike! You're dreaming.


Yeah, I'm being hopeful again. Well, actually, I'm kind of thinking this _should_ be the norm, depending on the timing. Will be monitoring this today--just am curious if TiVo/Rovi can handle a (minimum) 7-hour lead time.


----------



## Mikeguy

wish_bgr said:


> CBS has a last-minute special for Mary Tyler Moore; not sure if there's an update to the guide. I'll force-connect to see if there's any changes, am hoping for the best but expecting the worst. TiVo/Rovi gets a pass; looks like CBS did a 11th-hour change, and I don't think any programming guides would have caught it...





pL86 said:


> Gracenote did:
> 
> TV Listings Grid, TV Guide and TV Schedule, Where to Watch TV Shows - Screener





Mikeguy said:


> But _shouldn't_ TiVo be catching day-of changes like this/shouldn't there be a group of Rovi people who deal with last-minute changes? Certainly it will depend on when the broadcaster makes the new info. available, but if Gracenote could do it (by at least around 2 pm PST, the time of the above post--it would be interesting to know when Gracenote made the change), couldn't TiVo as well. As of a 3:20 pm PST forced connection, no change yet--it will be interesting to see if TiVo makes the change between now and the airing (which would be at least 7 hours after Gracenote changed its guide).


Simply as a follow-up, the TiVo Guide never updated to show the Mary Tyler Moore special this evening; Gracenote showed the change at least 7 hours before the 9 p.m. showtime.


----------



## Space

Unless there are some serious process improvements at TiVo (Rovi), you're not going to see late changes like that reflected in the guide. I think the quickest they can do it is about 3 or 4 days ahead of air time, and even that is pushing it. Many times the change can occur with much more lead time than that and they still don't make the update.

They have systemic issues with the service, and to this point they have shown no sign that they are trying to address them.


----------



## Emacee

Tivo schedule inaccurate yet again. Last night CBS ran a special on Mary Tyler Moore. Tribune Media had the schedule change. Rovi did not.


----------



## slowbiscuit

sharkster said:


> Wake up, Mike! You're dreaming.


He does that a lot.


----------



## wmhjr

Emacee said:


> Tivo schedule inaccurate yet again. Last night CBS ran a special on Mary Tyler Moore. Tribune Media had the schedule change. Rovi did not.


I saw this too. My Verizon Fios DVR had correct guide data. None of my Tivos did. As usual.


----------



## Mikeguy

sharkster said:


> Wake up, Mike! You're dreaming.





slowbiscuit said:


> He does that a lot.


Thank you. Or, he's realistic and is trying to look at the entire picture, which some others aren't.  'Nuff said.


----------



## ej42137

slowbiscuit said:


> No, I get that it's messed up. What I quibbled with is you saying that Tivo created separate 1Ps for this series but we create those, not them.


I don't remember saying that TiVo created those One Passes, but I also didn't realize you were quibbling about it either. My point was exactly the opposite of TiVo creating extra One Passes to handle the situation, my point was that your existing One Pass for "The Expanse" isn't going to be sufficient.


----------



## osu1991

Counting Cars on History is messed up tonight. New episodes return at 8pm Central tonight and the episodes have correct info but are not labeled new and have incorrect original air dates so one pass isn't picking them up.


----------



## Space

osu1991 said:


> Counting Cars on History is messed up tonight. New episodes return at 8pm Central tonight and the episodes have correct info but are not labeled new and have incorrect original air dates so one pass isn't picking them up.


There is an entire section dedicated to these type of notifications:
Season Pass Alerts

This forum has been around for a while, but relatively recently has seen an incredible upsurge in postings, right around the time of the Rovi data switch. I wonder if it is related in some way???


----------



## morac

I'm really confused. I have a OnePass for Saturday Night Live. Every week the 10 pm airing of an old episode is in My To Do list, but then it never records and there's no reason why in the history. It used to record, but stopped a few weeks back. What makes no sense is that up until 10 pm it's in My To Do list, but then nothing happens.

Actually this week it recorded the 10 PM episode as a suggestion, which also makes no sense since it was in the To Do List.


----------



## NorthAlabama

on recurring shows, i've noticed entries in the to do list that are not actually scheduled recordings. when you press select on them, you still have the option listed to record. i don't know why these appear, but you can delete them. this started with rovi.


----------



## wmhjr

NorthAlabama said:


> on recurring shows, i've noticed entries in the to do list that are not actually scheduled recordings. when you press select on them, you still have the option listed to record. i don't know why these appear, but you can delete them. this started with rovi.


I think you have it backwards. It seems as though he has a 1P that he WANTS those episodes to record, and they used to. Now, they show up in his "To do" list, but they don't actually record.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Wow, that's a REALLY bad bug. I've never seen that but if you can't trust the ToDo you're really screwed.


----------



## HerronScott

morac said:


> I'm really confused. I have a OnePass for Saturday Night Live. Every week the 10 pm airing of an old episode is in My To Do list, but then it never records and there's no reason why in the history. It used to record, but stopped a few weeks back. What makes no sense is that up until 10 pm it's in My To Do list, but then nothing happens.
> 
> Actually this week it recorded the 10 PM episode as a suggestion, which also makes no sense since it was in the To Do List.


Should the 10pm showing have recorded based on your 1P settings (record New & repeats or Everything) or was it only getting recorded because it had incomplete guide data? It is very odd that you would not get something in the history if it was in the ToDo up to 10pm even if it was due to incomplete guide data.

Scott


----------



## morac

HerronScott said:


> Should the 10pm showing have recorded based on your 1P settings (record New & repeats or Everything) or was it only getting recorded because it had incomplete guide data? It is very odd that you would not get something in the history if it was in the ToDo up to 10pm even if it was due to incomplete guide data.
> 
> Scott


My 1P is set for new only. The 10 PM episodes are abridged versions of older episodes, so technically they are "new", but not really. It looks like last night's episode has data indicating it first aired in 2013, so I would expect it to not record. That doesn't explain why it was in the To Do list in the first place, unless it didn't get data until the day it aired and my box just happened to connect around the time it aired. If that's the case it could just be another one of the ongoing cases where guide data is updated at the last minute.

Next week's 10 pm episode is currently scheduled to record, but it just has generic guide data. I'll try and remember to keep an eye on it on Saturday.


----------



## Mikeguy

morac said:


> My 1P is set for new only. The 10 PM episodes are abridged versions of older episodes, so technically they are "new", but not really. It looks like last night's episode has data indicating it first aired in 2013, so I would expect it to not record. That doesn't explain why it was in the To Do list in the first place, unless it didn't get data until the day it aired and my box just happened to connect around the time it aired. If that's the case it could just be another one of the ongoing cases where guide data is updated at the last minute.
> 
> Next week's 10 pm episode is currently scheduled to record, but it just has generic guide data. I'll try and remember to keep an eye on it on Saturday.


I wonder at times whether some of this is due to data field inconsistency--for example, one data field noting something as a rerun, but another, which is being used for scheduling, not. But still odd that something on the To-do list then does not record--unless there was a last-minute update.


----------



## morac

Mikeguy said:


> I wonder at times whether some of this is due to data field inconsistency--for example, one data field noting something as a rerun, but another, which is being used for scheduling, not. But still odd that something on the To-do list then does not record--unless there was a last-minute update.


The only data that makes a difference is the original air date. As for a last minute update. That's my current theory as I didn't check the To Do list immediately before 10 PM, but a few hours earlier. TiVo seems to have a tendency to update guide data on the weekends now for the upcoming week.


----------



## lew

The CBS tribute to Mary Tyler Moore was scheduled more then 24 hours in advance. Early enough for Gracenote but not tivo. The Sundance channel Mary Tyler Moore marathon on Saturday was scheduled early enough to make the Saturday NY Times (printed with home delivery) but not tivo.


----------



## Mikeguy

lew said:


> The CBS tribute to Mary Tyler Moore was scheduled more then 24 hours in advance. Early enough for Gracenote but not tivo. The Sundance channel Mary Tyler Moore marathon on Saturday was scheduled early enough to make the Saturday NY Times (printed with home delivery) but not tivo.


As was remarked to me when I also made this point, it may be wishful thinking at this point to hope that Rovi can implement a scheduling change with less than a few days' notice. Silly me, I thought that there would be a person handling last-minute changes--how hard could that be to do? (For heaven's sake, give it to a community college broadcasting intern.)


----------



## lpwcomp

Mikeguy said:


> As was remarked to me when I also made this point, it may be wishful thinking at this point to hope that Rovi can implement a scheduling change with less than a few days' notice. Silly me, I thought that there would be a person handling last-minute changes--how hard could that be to do? (For heaven's sake, give it to a community college broadcasting intern.)


One of the things that is very revealing about this situation is that the point of contact for program data problems is a *TiVo* s/w development manager. Apparently, Rovi never had any mechanism for reporting problems.


----------



## JoeKustra

lpwcomp said:


> One of the things that is very revealing about this situation is that the point of contact for program data problems is a *TiVo* s/w development manager. Apparently, Rovi never had any mechanism for reporting problems.


Back in the Sony DHG days when I used a Rovi guide, the reporting of errors was done to the cable feed or OTA station, who, on their schedule, would tell Rovi. And if you tried to tell Rovi, you received a canned message to call your provider.


----------



## NorthAlabama

wmhjr said:


> I think you have it backwards. It seems as though he has a 1P that he WANTS those episodes to record, and they used to. Now, they show up in his "To do" list, but they don't actually record.


no, i understand. what i'm saying is that even if it's in the tdl, if it's a re-airing, he'd better select it to see if there's an option to record, and if there is, select.

just because a line item is in the tdl doesn't necessarily mean it will record when it comes to re-airing of a show. yes, it's a serious bug.


----------



## wmhjr

NorthAlabama said:


> no, i understand. what i'm saying is that even if it's in the tdl, if it's a re-airing, he'd better select it to see if there's an option to record, and if there is, select.
> 
> just because a line item is in the tdl doesn't necessarily mean it will record when it comes to re-airing of a show. yes, it's a serious bug.


Gotcha. Makes sense.


----------



## NorthAlabama

wmhjr said:


> Gotcha. Makes sense.


just to be extra clear, these line items have double blue check marks like other recordings in the tdl, they're not greyed out line items with a red "x", yet they still aren't scheduled to record for some odd reason.


----------



## Zonker007

Zonker007 said:


> It's showing on the online.tivo.com guide as New, but on the Roamio it shows as not New. When I go out to next week, all of the Kimmel episodes are marked as not NEW and they are all in the to-do list M-F. The mystery continues!
> 
> Z


Just checked the Tivo Guide for this week and Jimmy Kimmel is showing the NEW episode label M-Th and not NEW on Friday. However M-F are scheduled in the To-Do list. This is clearly an issue with the way 1P is working with the Guide.

Margret are you reading this?

Z


----------



## HerronScott

Zonker007 said:


> Just checked the Tivo Guide for this week and Jimmy Kimmel is showing the NEW episode label M-Th and not NEW on Friday. However M-F are scheduled in the To-Do list. This is clearly an issue with the way 1P is working with the Guide.
> 
> Margret are you reading this?


You know that 1P have never used the New flag for recording (or not recording)? It uses the OAD which is what's caused issues as that has not always been either present or accurate with the Rovi guide data.

Scott


----------



## Zonker007

HerronScott said:


> You know that 1P have never used the New flag for recording (or not recording)? It uses the OAD which is what's caused issues as that has not always been either present or accurate with the Rovi guide data.
> 
> Scott


Yeah I realize that, but was trying to illustrate that it was a NEW episode and not a repeat. The Original Air Date as well as Season Information has been consistently wrong and someone needs to take a stand before Trump passes an Executive Order banning Rovi Guide Data!! 

Z


----------



## JoeKustra

Zonker007 said:


> Just checked the Tivo Guide for this week and Jimmy Kimmel is showing the NEW episode label M-Th and not NEW on Friday. However M-F are scheduled in the To-Do list. This is clearly an issue with the way 1P is working with the Guide.
> 
> Margret are you reading this?
> 
> Z


While I'm not saying what you see should not be corrected, it has been that way for years. I know that Late Night is a generic/repeat on Friday night (Saturday morning) and always has been. I doesn't record. Same with Jimmy and the Late Late Show. Just recently TDS has been replaced on Friday, but for years there was a repeat in the morning that would record. These are problems that I can live with right now. I hope Margret has bigger problems to fix.


----------



## tomhorsley

I just noticed one source for program descriptions: The new season premiere of The Expanse has the exact same text in the TODO list entry on the TiVo as the syfy.com schedule web page description for the show. (And the TODO list actually shows it recording at the correct time and duration in my wishlist, so hopefully it will indeed be on the TiVo).


----------



## wmhjr

lpwcomp said:


> One of the things that is very revealing about this situation is that the point of contact for program data problems is a *TiVo* s/w development manager. Apparently, Rovi never had any mechanism for reporting problems.


Since Rovi renamed themselves Tivo after they actually acquired Tivo, I think it's impossible to say who it really goes to.

I've been having a (non-productive) back and forth via email with somebody from "Tivo Metadata Support". Their title also comes through as "DATA client services" (their capitalization) but even their email is [email protected]. Again, while I've reported a bunch of issues back and forth with somebody there, I eventually stopped even trying as it obviously was a wasted effort.


----------



## BobCamp1

morac said:


> My 1P is set for new only. The 10 PM episodes are abridged versions of older episodes, so technically they are "new", but not really. It looks like last night's episode has data indicating it first aired in 2013, so I would expect it to not record. That doesn't explain why it was in the To Do list in the first place, unless it didn't get data until the day it aired and my box just happened to connect around the time it aired. If that's the case it could just be another one of the ongoing cases where guide data is updated at the last minute.
> 
> Next week's 10 pm episode is currently scheduled to record, but it just has generic guide data. I'll try and remember to keep an eye on it on Saturday.


I'm seeing the same exact behavior with the same exact show on my Bolt, too.
I also occasionally see programs on the to do list that do not get recorded.
The To Do list cannot be trusted anymore. It is not 100% accurate. More like 95%.


----------



## lpwcomp

wmhjr said:


> Since Rovi renamed themselves Tivo after they actually acquired Tivo, I think it's impossible to say who it really goes to.
> 
> I've been having a (non-productive) back and forth via email with somebody from "Tivo Metadata Support". Their title also comes through as "DATA client services" (their capitalization) but even their email is [email protected]. Again, while I've reported a bunch of issues back and forth with somebody there, I eventually stopped even trying as it obviously was a wasted effort.


Um, TiVoMargret has been around since well before Rovi purchased TiVo.


----------



## wmhjr

lpwcomp said:


> Um, TiVoMargret has been around since well before Rovi purchased TiVo.


Um, unless she changed her name to Scott I don't think that has the slightest relation to this. Or perhaps you think margret can fix every single issue. Really? That's your solution?


----------



## lpwcomp

wmhjr said:


> Um, unless she changed her name to Scott I don't think that has the slightest relation to this. Or perhaps you think margret can fix every single issue. Really? That's your solution?


Um, no. Just that *she *was the original point of contact for reporting lineup and data problems. And as far as I know, she still is. People are still being advised to contact her.


----------



## cwerdna

I realized an hour ago, I got bitten by [email protected]#[email protected]#$ guide data for The Expanse. Post at The Expanse (SyFy).

Long story short is that despite a pri 1 SP (at the top of the list) for the show, I got none of these: The Expanse Expanded HD version, season 2 eps 1 and 2 (aired together). Sigh... Let's hope it doesn't screw up again when recording the reruns that I need to wait a few days for.


----------



## sinanju

cwerdna said:


> I realized an hour ago, I got bitten by [email protected]#[email protected]#$ guide data for The Expanse. Post at The Expanse (SyFy).
> 
> Long story short is that despite a pri 1 SP (at the top of the list) for the show, I got none of these: The Expanse Expanded HD version, season 2 eps 1 and 2 (aired together). Sigh... Let's hope it doesn't screw up again when recording the reruns that I need to wait a few days for.


As I mentioned in the other thread, I got the combined episode with the original season pass. Original air date is showing 2/1 and there's a New tag on it. Be that as it may, the good news for you is that the individual episodes are airing back to back on Saturday Morning (Friday night) 2/4 at 12:00 AM and 1:00 AM.


----------



## aaronwt

tomhorsley said:


> I just noticed one source for program descriptions: The new season premiere of The Expanse has the exact same text in the TODO list entry on the TiVo as the syfy.com schedule web page description for the show. (And the TODO list actually shows it recording at the correct time and duration in my wishlist, so hopefully it will indeed be on the TiVo).


My recording for the Expanse had no problems. I had read where some people had issues with the One Pass. But I never needed to do anything with my One Pass. It picked it up fine and recorded the double episode airing last night. I started watching it an hour after it started recording.


----------



## JACKASTOR

cwerdna said:


> I realized an hour ago, I got bitten by [email protected]#[email protected]#$ guide data for The Expanse. Post at The Expanse (SyFy).
> 
> Long story short is that despite a pri 1 SP (at the top of the list) for the show, I got none of these: The Expanse Expanded HD version, season 2 eps 1 and 2 (aired together). Sigh... Let's hope it doesn't screw up again when recording the reruns that I need to wait a few days for.


You may find that because ROVI has miss identified shows and yes the Exspanse maybe one of them that the meta data is screwed up. And will remain so as the channel names oet changed etc.... it's getting frustrating because shows that I had set up and relied on to record no longer record because of this miss identified meta data. No word from TiVo on when and how this will be fixed..


----------



## HerronScott

aaronwt said:


> My recording for the Expanse had no problems. I had read where some people had issues with the One Pass. But I never needed to do anything with my One Pass. It picked it up fine and recorded the double episode airing last night. I started watching it an hour after it started recording.


If you didn't catch the other threads or posts, this is because TiVo fixed the SeriesId on the upcoming shows this weekend back to the original SeriesId (they had 3 new ones at one point so if you did a search for Expanse you would have seen 4 choices).

Scott


----------



## Jed1

Almost two weeks ago I contacted some one at TiVo by email to make changes to my lineup. Usually in the past this was the quickest and most painless way to get this done but low and behold nothing has happened. So today I figured I will take the extremely painful route and submit a lineup change to TiVo Support. I had to fill out two reports as there was not enough entry spaces for the channels that need to be added and deleted.
I also had to explain that three of the systems here have been combined into one which I am fearing that they are going to screw up. If I do not tell them that they will just make changes to one of the three and not the others.
I also see that they have the listings for Vice News now confused with the plain Vice that airs on HBO. This is on Friday the 24th. The new season of Vice airs after Bill Maher at 11 PM. It is listed as new and has the proper description and series ID. But at 7:30PM they also have the same episode of Vice which is the one my 1P is going to record. The daily episode of Vice News airs at that time slot which is what will get recorded. I also have a 1P for the daily airing of Vice News. I will have to keep an eye on this as I may have to set a single recording for the season premiere of Vice if TiVo never fixes this.


----------



## osu1991

It's been over a month and the last one I emailed and also submitted a report online for, haven't been fixed.


----------



## velouria28

Jed1 said:


> I also see that they have the listings for Vice News now confused with the plain Vice that airs on HBO. This is on Friday the 24th. The new season of Vice airs after Bill Maher at 11 PM. It is listed as new and has the proper description and series ID. But at 7:30PM they also have the same episode of Vice which is the one my 1P is going to record. The daily episode of Vice News airs at that time slot which is what will get recorded. I also have a 1P for the daily airing of Vice News. I will have to keep an eye on this as I may have to set a single recording for the season premiere of Vice if TiVo never fixes this.


This one isn't a mistake. Per the schedule on HBO.com the first few weeks of Vice will premiere at the earlier time and then repeat after Bill Maher on Friday nights. I thought it was a screw up too, until I searched around a bit.

edit: Just checked again, looks like the first three weeks will air at the earlier time before it switches back to post Maher only.


----------



## Jed1

velouria28 said:


> This one isn't a mistake. Per the schedule on HBO.com the first few weeks of Vice will premiere at the earlier time and then repeat after Bill Maher on Friday nights. I thought it was a screw up too, until I searched around a bit.
> 
> edit: Just checked again, looks like the first three weeks will air at the earlier time before it switches back to post Maher only.


Thanks! You are right as it is scheduled for the 7:30PM time slot. I just gave up checking anymore as it is tiring and there is not much you can do about these problems. Normally this would air right after Bill Maher so I "assumed" that it would continue this way.


----------



## mattack

It seems like Jeopardy has been fixed for a few weeks now.. Only the 7pm airing shows up as new, and the 2:30 (??) rerun shows up as a rerun, as intended.

One thing I remember noticing was that the 2nd airing of the Grammys (we got it live on the West Coast, then rerun at ~8:30PM) had a "To Be Announced" guide data, at least a day or so before the airing.. I don't remember if it fixed itself.


----------



## pL86

So the problem of upcoming new episodes not being picked up a season pass has now struck "Nashville" airing on the CMT network. The show moved from ABC to CMT for the new season so a new season pass was set up and it has been working as intended until this week when suddenly, the existing season pass stopped detecting upcoming episodes. At first, I thought the show was going on hiatus after last week's cliffhanger but nope, there is a new episode airing this coming Thursday, February 23 but the existing season pass does schedule it or pick it up. Instead, the Tivo Guide has assigned this upcoming episode to NEW season pass. If you want your Tivo to record it automatically, you now need to set up another season pass. This is the same problem that affected the Expanse, among other shows, but is all the more insidious because it has happened mid-season without any warning. Very frustrating.


----------



## Lurker1

pL86 said:


> So the problem of upcoming new episodes not being picked up a season pass has now struck "Nashville" airing on the CMT network. The show moved from ABC to CMT for the new season so a new season pass was set up and it has been working as intended until this week when suddenly, the existing season pass stopped detecting upcoming episodes. At first, I thought the show was going on hiatus after last week's cliffhanger but nope, there is a new episode airing this coming Thursday, February 23 but the existing season pass does schedule it or pick it up. Instead, the Tivo Guide has assigned this upcoming episode to NEW season pass. If you want your Tivo to record it automatically, you now need to set up another season pass. This is the same problem that affected the Expanse, among other shows, but is all the more insidious because it has happened mid-season without any warning. Very frustrating.


A word of warning: If you create a new season pass, keep your old one too. Many times when this has happened before, RiVo later switched it back without warning, so you'll miss new episodes again unless you keep both. :confounded:


----------



## BobCamp1

Lurker1 said:


> A word of warning: If you create a new season pass, keep your old one too. Many times when this has happened before, RiVo later switched it back without warning, so you'll miss new episodes again unless you keep both. :confounded:


That's actually good advice. I've seen that too.


----------



## morac

There's currently an issue with some cable lineups not updating. For those, guide data only goes out to Feb 28. I contacted support and was told they are aware of this and gathering info.


----------



## Space

Future episodes of the following shows are using a different seriesId, but as mentioned they may be corrected before airing, so if you create a new 1pass, be sure to keep the old one as well...

2/28 - The Challenge: Invasion of the Champions (MTV)
2/28 - Face Off (SyFy)
3/1 - The Expanse (SyFy)


----------



## sharkster

My connection for today was scheduled for 5:20pm but I decided to make a service connection this morning, in hopes that it would update the program data. Sadly, it did nothing but it now says that the next service connection is for 4:56pm today. Weird. Usually if you do the service connection yourself it moves the next one down to the next day. If I were an optimistic sort, I might think that maybe it means tonight it will be corrected. I'll go ahead and figure that it won't so that it will be a pleasant surprise if it does.


----------



## UCLABB

Lurker1 said:


> A word of warning: If you create a new season pass, keep your old one too. Many times when this has happened before, RiVo later switched it back without warning, so you'll miss new episodes again unless you keep both. :confounded:


Trouble with that is I have found it wont let you create a new one, only modify the existing which isn't getting the new season.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> My connection for today was scheduled for 5:20pm but I decided to make a service connection this morning, in hopes that it would update the program data. Sadly, it did nothing but it now says that the next service connection is for 4:56pm today. Weird. Usually if you do the service connection yourself it moves the next one down to the next day. If I were an optimistic sort, I might think that maybe it means tonight it will be corrected. I'll go ahead and figure that it won't so that it will be a pleasant surprise if it does.


I have found the old rules no longer apply. It used to be one index daily, soon after the download. I do seem to be spending a lot of time on "configuring..." at the moment. That might be related since I didn't see that on my Premiere, which goes out to 3/4 now. So we wait and hope. My late night recordings may not work if I don't change something.


----------



## moyekj

UCLABB said:


> Trouble with that is I have found it wont let you create a new one, only modify the existing which isn't getting the new season.


Don't know about on TiVo itself, but I use kmttg to create/manage all 1Ps, and I have been able to duplicate 1Ps for multiple shows with different seriesIds as part of the Rovi guide data madness.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

My Roamio just did a call, and it's loading the data ve-e-e-e-e-ry slowly, so hopefully the problem has been resolved and the data will be up-to-date when it's done processing...


----------



## NorthAlabama

my pxl updated at 8am this morning.


----------



## morac

My Roamio still isn't getting new data. Connections start off normal, then sit at Configuring for about 30 seconds before proceeding and then skipping the download phase entirely and then completing without any loading.


----------



## Jed1

I know Joe Kustra will like this one, MSNBC is showing "to be announced" until tomorrow at 4 AM. My TiVo connected to the service at 7:30 this morning. I guess this will be corrected tomorrow morning at 10:30 AM.


----------



## JoeKustra

Jed1 said:


> I know Joe Kustra will like this one, MSNBC is showing "to be announced" until tomorrow at 4 AM. My TiVo connected to the service at 7:30 this morning. I guess this will be corrected tomorrow morning at 10:30 AM.


I somehow missed that. My connection at 9am didn't download anything. I checked tvguide.com and it's also TBA. Things will change after tomorrow's 10am connection. But to be honest, I never record MSNBC. I just watch it unless "He's" on, then I switch to TWC.


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> My Roamio still isn't getting new data. Connections start off normal, then sit at Configuring for about 30 seconds before proceeding and then skipping the download phase entirely and then completing without any loading.


That sounds too familiar.


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> I somehow missed that. My connection at 9am didn't download anything. I checked tvguide.com and it's also TBA. Things will change after tomorrow's 10am connection. But to be honest, I never record MSNBC. I just watch it unless "He's" on, then I switch to TWC.


Its the old "wait until tomorrow to see what was on yesterday". The new normal for guide data.


----------



## Jed1

You can't make this s**t up. This is a picture of the listings from MSNBC from both of my TiVo's. Both TiVo's connected to the service earlier today.
The first one is my bedroom TiVo and the second one is my living room TiVo.


----------



## Craig in PA

Comedy Central had same "To be announced" problem for several days, but it is fixed now.

I KNEW Rovi would ruin TiVo. If we each chip in $20 can we buy TiVo back from these incompetent aholes?


----------



## Mikeguy

Jed1 said:


> You can't make this s**t up. This is a picture of the listings from MSNBC from both of my TiVo's. Both TiVo's connected to the service earlier today.
> The first one is my bedroom TiVo and the second one is my living room TiVo.
> View attachment 28286
> View attachment 28287


By any chance, are they different TiVo models? I've heard of that in that circumstance. I guess, also, the 2 units just may have different update schedules. But, of course, in the end, just feels weird.


----------



## Jed1

Mikeguy said:


> By any chance, are they different TiVo models? I've heard of that in that circumstance. I guess, also, the 2 units just may have different update schedules. But, of course, in the end, just feels weird.


No both are Base Roamios and both connected to the service earlier today. The bedroom one I believe was around 11:30AM and the living room one about 7:30AM. I guess someone at Rovi figured Up coming: 11th hour with Brian Williams was better than To be announced. I they weren't sure what the listing were why not just copy yesterdays since you can tell by looking at the other days the same shows come on at the same time.


----------



## morac

Jed1 said:


> No both are Base Roamios and both connected to the service earlier today. The bedroom one I believe was around 11:30AM and the living room one about 7:30AM. I guess someone at Rovi figured Up coming: 11th hour with Brian Williams was better than To be announced. I they weren't sure what the listing were why not just copy yesterdays since you can tell by looking at the other days the same shows come on at the same time.


That's odd because my Roamio connected at 10:30 AM and MSNBC still had guide data this morning, but my box didn't download new guide data today for some reason. That's been a common occurrence where boxes sometimes decide not to download new data. My Roamio has data out to March 14, my Premiere to March 12.


----------



## Jed1

morac said:


> That's odd because my Roamio connected at 10:30 AM and MSNBC still had guide data this morning, but my box didn't download new guide data today for some reason. That's been a common occurrence where boxes sometimes decide not to download new data. My Roamio has data out to March 14, my Premiere to March 12.


I just checked and the bedroom box connected late this morning but the listings did not update. It still shows what is in the first picture. Listings on that box go out to the 15th. My downstairs box will connect at 3:30PM today so I will report back to see if it changes from "To be announced". This box also goes out to the 15th.


----------



## JoeKustra

Jed1 said:


> I just checked and the bedroom box connected late this morning but the listings did not update. It still shows what is in the first picture. Listings on that box go out to the 15th. My downstairs box will connect at 3:30PM today so I will report back to see if it changes from "To be announced". This box also goes out to the 15th.


I'll be curious. I just noticed that Jimmy Kimmel doesn't show as new next week, and shows repeats on Screener. But tvguide.com does have it as new, which it is. That's a strange reversal.


----------



## morac

Jed1 said:


> I just checked and the bedroom box connected late this morning but the listings did not update. It still shows what is in the first picture. Listings on that box go out to the 15th. My downstairs box will connect at 3:30PM today so I will report back to see if it changes from "To be announced". This box also goes out to the 15th.


I forced a connection on Premiere last night and it got data out to the 15th. My Roamio updated overnight and has data to the 16th (skipping the 15th update completely).

Maybe TiVo is sending out data every other day to customers now?


----------



## sharkster

JoeKustra said:


> I'll be curious. I just noticed that Jimmy Kimmel doesn't show as new next week, and shows repeats on Screener. But tvguide.com does have it as new, which it is. That's a strange reversal.


On my Bolt, the JKimmel show for the upcoming week shows as new (complete with new OADs) but, big surprise here (not!), the guide data is 'no information available' for the whole week.

That Tivo has already called in and updated late this morning.


----------



## morac

sharkster said:


> On my Bolt, the JKimmel show for the upcoming week shows as new (complete with new OADs) but, big surprise here (not!), the guide data is 'no information available' for the whole week.
> 
> That Tivo has already called in and updated late this morning.


TiVo will get right on it and have it updated by next Thursday.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

morac said:


> I forced a connection on Premiere last night and it got data out to the 15th. My Roamio updated overnight and has data to the 16th (skipping the 15th update completely).
> 
> Maybe TiVo is sending out data every other day to customers now?


I've been getting new data every day for the past week...


----------



## Jed1

morac said:


> I forced a connection on Premiere last night and it got data out to the 15th. My Roamio updated overnight and has data to the 16th (skipping the 15th update completely).
> 
> Maybe TiVo is sending out data every other day to customers now?


Ok my downstairs TiVo made its connection at 3:32PM and I have data out to March 16th. Also the screwed up listings for MSNBC last night have been corrected so my statement about the new Rovi guide data holds true:
"Wait until tomorrow to see what was on yesterday".
Upstairs TiVo connected earlier in the day and still has yesterdays data which is the first picture in my previous post. So sometime this afternoon yesterdays data was finally corrected. It only took Rovi three tries to get it right.


----------



## Jed1

Just checked my Support ticket to add some channels to my lineup I submitted in early February and nobody answered it. So I just put a response in it and sent it in. I might as well have some fun with it so I put Hello? Anybody? Bueller.....Bueller.....Bueller and sent it in. Maybe somebody will see it and respond. If not I am going to try dispute resolution next.


----------



## just4tivo

One of my Roamio OTAs phoned home early this AM and now I have new channels in the guide but no signal.
Guess the other Roamio will phone home tonight and get screwed up too.

I have 3 identical channels listed in the guide as the same channel, same call letters, and same icons with program info but no signal.

I have channels that were fine now labeled with different call letters, the content that was there is viewable, and "to be announced" info.

Oh well, the guide *was* correct for almost a whole week. This is getting really infuriating.
The TiVo service is useless without an accurate guide.

ROVI... aka dumb and dumber and dumbest.


----------



## aaronwt

I guess it helps to be in a large metropolitan area.


----------



## schatham

Cozi TV still has no guide data on Comcast Boston market. The channel is their, but no info.


----------



## LoadStar

Jed1 said:


> Just checked my Support ticket to add some channels to my lineup I submitted in early February and nobody answered it. So I just put a response in it and sent it in. I might as well have some fun with it so I put Hello? Anybody? Bueller.....Bueller.....Bueller and sent it in. Maybe somebody will see it and respond. If not I am going to try dispute resolution next.


I put a lineup report in at the beginning of February. Nothing.

Beginning of March, I went to the support site and added a "customer note" to the support ticket. Nothing.

I just went on chat to request an update on the ticket, and gave them the number. They just opened a completely new support ticket and got the information all over again. They say "5-7 days" before the channels are added. I flat out told them I find that extremely hard to believe.


----------



## dcpmark

schatham said:


> Cozi TV still has no guide data on Comcast Boston market. The channel is their, but no info.


Same for FIOS in Los Angeles....just says "Local programming" over and over. I called into TiVO and reported it 3 weeks ago, and still not fixed. LogoHD also has no data.


----------



## Jed1

LoadStar said:


> I put a lineup report in at the beginning of February. Nothing.
> 
> Beginning of March, I went to the support site and added a "customer note" to the support ticket. Nothing.
> 
> I just went on chat to request an update on the ticket, and gave them the number. They just opened a completely new support ticket and got the information all over again. They say "5-7 days" before the channels are added. I flat out told them I find that extremely hard to believe.


I had to contact Margret to take care of this and she informed me if any of us are having these issues to please contact her.


----------



## dcpmark

I wonder how TiVO would react to a letter from an attorney, expressing concern about all the customers who paid for Lifetime subscriptions under one class of service only to have that service replaced with one that is constantly substandard. Not only is some channel data completely missing, for unreasonable lengths of time, but show data is now often inaccurate. For example, recently the movie Shaft has been playing on the premium channels. It's listed as the 1971 version, but it's the 2000 version that's playing. 

Accurate programming info is what we paid for, and unlike monthly customers who can cancel at any time to express displeasure with poor service, Lifetime customers are not able to do that.


----------



## toricred

Jed1 said:


> I had to contact Margret to take care of this and she informed me if any of us are having these issues to please contact her.


I wonder how she feels about tickets closed without any action being done and fixes that last for a few weeks and then are "unfixed".


----------



## LoadStar

LoadStar said:


> I put a lineup report in at the beginning of February. Nothing.
> 
> Beginning of March, I went to the support site and added a "customer note" to the support ticket. Nothing.
> 
> I just went on chat to request an update on the ticket, and gave them the number. They just opened a completely new support ticket and got the information all over again. They say "5-7 days" before the channels are added. I flat out told them I find that extremely hard to believe.


Huh. And the channels (finally) were added in today's data dump.

I may have to just go on chat the next time vs. trying to use the web form.


----------



## delgadobb

Anyone have any issues with the most recent episode of 'The Americans' on FX?

Here's what happened for me: Season 5 Episode 2 "Pests" recorded three times in a row at 10 PM, 11 PM & then 1 AM starting the evening of Tuesday 3/14/2017. (OnePass) Locally it is channel 1024 with call letters FXHD-W on Cox Communications in Las Vegas.

Here's the problem: Each episode is flagged as 'new' with two of them (airings 2 & 3) having skip-mode enabled. The show description is the same for each episode. But they're not the same episode. Since I am several episodes behind, I have no way of knowing which is the correct one (unless they did a 3-part episode, but I highly doubt that.) I'm not in a position to watch the entire show to verify which is the correct one since I'll be jumping quite a ways out of sequence. A cursory scan of each episode at the 15 & 30 minute mark shows markedly different content. Each episode is a different size, which I wouldn't expect if all were the same episode with the same encoding.

Pretty sure we're in the Rovi equivalent of the Twilight Zone; my guess is we're not getting out anytime soon. Open to any & all suggestions.


----------



## wmhjr

I think Margret still cares, and is probably despondent about what her company has become. I don't think anybody else at Tivo (new larger organization) really cares, and don't think this stuff will ever ever go away. Yesterday, I (again) spent way more time trying to "fix" Tivo problems (missing guide data) than I did actually watching any content. What a disaster.


----------



## velouria28

delgadobb said:


> Anyone have any issues with the most recent episode of 'The Americans' on FX?
> 
> Here's what happened for me: Season 5 Episode 2 "Pests" recorded three times in a row at 10 PM, 11 PM & then 1 AM starting the evening of Tuesday 3/14/2017. (OnePass) Locally it is channel 1024 with call letters FXHD-W on Cox Communications in Las Vegas.
> 
> Here's the problem: Each episode is flagged as 'new' with two of them (airings 2 & 3) having skip-mode enabled. The show description is the same for each episode. But they're not the same episode. Since I am several episodes behind, I have no way of knowing which is the correct one (unless they did a 3-part episode, but I highly doubt that.) I'm not in a position to watch the entire show to verify which is the correct one since I'll be jumping quite a ways out of sequence. A cursory scan of each episode at the 15 & 30 minute mark shows markedly different content. Each episode is a different size, which I wouldn't expect if all were the same episode with the same encoding.
> 
> Pretty sure we're in the Rovi equivalent of the Twilight Zone; my guess is we're not getting out anytime soon. Open to any & all suggestions.


The Americans actually ran for 1:09, which your guide didn't pick up because you were most likely having the same lack of guide data updates that we all were. You should keep the first two recordings so that you have the entire episode when you want to watch it.


----------



## dcpmark

So get this.....I submitted a ticket for lineup issues weeks ago that Cozi TV (Ch 460 here for Fios in LA) had no data. Yesterday I get a Lineup Change message that 460 was deleted. I went to 460 and Cozi TV is still there, and still had no program guide info. 

I guess if they can't fix getting the correct program guide TiVos best solution is to pretend the channel has been deleted from the lineup.


----------



## schatham

No info at all on Comcast channels over 1000 (Boston Market). The channels are live and they show in the channel list. I have 3 of 6 HBO channels and TV land that are not in HD now. They are on those 1000+ HD channels, but cannot record because of the no info.


----------



## aaronwt

dcpmark said:


> So get this.....I submitted a ticket for lineup issues weeks ago that Cozi TV (Ch 460 here for Fios in LA) had no data. Yesterday I get a Lineup Change message that 460 was deleted. I went to 460 and Cozi TV is still there, and still had no program guide info.
> 
> I guess if they can't fix getting the correct program guide TiVos best solution is to pretend the channel has been deleted from the lineup.


I looked at Cozi the other day. Here in the DC area and on FiOS. The programming Guide was correct on the Bolt I was looking at. And I set up several recordings over the next couple of days which all correctly recorded the program listed in the guide.

So if they can get it correct for my area you would think they should be able to have correct info in other areas. or is Cozi different in different areas?


----------



## dcpmark

aaronwt said:


> I looked at Cozi the other day. Here in the DC area and on FiOS. The programming Guide was correct on the Bolt I was looking at. And I set up several recordings over the next couple of days which all correctly recorded the program listed in the guide.
> 
> So if they can get it correct for my area you would think they should be able to have correct info in other areas. or is Cozi different in different areas?


Are you still Verizon FiOS or were you switched to Frontier? I had ZERO problems before Frontier took over, but since this happened around the time that Rovio took over I'm not sure which one is to blame, or both.


----------



## JoeKustra

aaronwt said:


> I looked at Cozi the other day. Here in the DC area and on FiOS. The programming Guide was correct on the Bolt I was looking at. And I set up several recordings over the next couple of days which all correctly recorded the program listed in the guide.
> 
> So if they can get it correct for my area you would think they should be able to have correct info in other areas. or is Cozi different in different areas?


It's probably local. NBC/U owns it, but my NBC station doesn't send it. You can get an overview of channels with:
Get Cozi TV | COZI TV

In my area it's only on Dish.


----------



## osu1991

I get Cozi on my ota TiVo. Guide is correct. It's one of the few subchannel diginets Cox actually doesn't carry.


----------



## dcpmark

JoeKustra said:


> It's probably local. NBC/U owns it, but my NBC station doesn't send it. You can get an overview of channels with:
> Get Cozi TV | COZI TV
> 
> In my area it's only on Dish.


Thanks for the link. In Los Angeles it shows that it's on 460 for Frontier, so why would TiVO tell me there was a lineup change and just delete the channel? Especially when you can actually tune to the channel and get the programming?? The channel also shows up on Frontier's lineup for March 2017 for California as "KNBC (Cozi TV) 460." @TiVoMargret


----------



## JoeKustra

dcpmark said:


> Thanks for the link. In Los Angeles it shows that it's on 460 for Frontier, so why would TiVO tell me there was a lineup change and just delete the channel? Especially when you can actually tune to the channel and get the programming?? The channel also shows up on Frontier's lineup for March 2017 for California as "KNBC (Cozi TV) 460."


You want me to explain TiVo??? Anyhow, my zipcode says there are two OTA channels that will have it. None can be received or are on my lineup. A zipcode 6 miles away, and on the same headend, only has it on Dish. Cozi does rhyme with Rovi.


----------



## dcpmark

dcpmark said:


> Thanks for the link. In Los Angeles it shows that it's on 460 for Frontier, so why would TiVO tell me there was a lineup change and just delete the channel? Especially when you can actually tune to the channel and get the programming?? The channel also shows up on Frontier's lineup for March 2017 for California as "KNBC (Cozi TV) 460." @TiVoMargret


Ok, I now seem to have Cozi TV data! I complained here so I think I should give acknowledgement when it's due.


----------



## aaronwt

dcpmark said:


> Are you still Verizon FiOS or were you switched to Frontier? I had ZERO problems before Frontier took over, but since this happened around the time that Rovio took over I'm not sure which one is to blame, or both.





JoeKustra said:


> It's probably local. NBC/U owns it, but my NBC station doesn't send it. You can get an overview of channels with:
> Get Cozi TV | COZI TV
> 
> In my area it's only on Dish.


Verizon FiOS is still here in the DC area. And yes, Cozi is from one of the local sub-channels. Guide data is correct for my OTA TiVos and my TiVos on FiOS for Cozi.


----------



## dre_dbldbl

Saw The Lone Ranger (1956) available on A&E for today, Saturday Mar 25, 2017. Thought the old version scheduled was odd, as more recent movies are shown on the channel. Sure enough, it's the Armie Hammer / Johnny Depp version. Thanks, Rovi! I guess I'll go and file a Lineup Report and do your work for you! /sarcasm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HerronScott

Someone is complaining on the DSLReports' Comcast TV forum about Comcast's switch to Gracenote and guide data issues. 

[Content] TV guide episode descriptions not even close - Comcast XFINITY TV | DSLReports Forums

Scott


----------



## Jed1

HerronScott said:


> Someone is complaining on the DSLReports' Comcast TV forum about Comcast's switch to Gracenote and guide data issues.
> 
> [Content] TV guide episode descriptions not even close - Comcast XFINITY TV | DSLReports Forums
> 
> Scott


Yep. Neilson took full control in February so now nobody here can say that Neilson (Gracenote) is better now. It just took about a month for them to screw it up. Tribune stated when they put Gracenote up for sale that it was losing money so it appears Neilson had to make some cut backs in order to bring the outlays in line with revenues.


----------



## just4tivo

Greeted this AM to a message on my Roamio "new channels added". Woe is me
Been fighting guide and lineup problems for months without a single correction and now I have 15 channels added off which none are being transmitted in my geographic location and they all have "to be announced" as program info.
Over one third of the channels in my guide are incorrect and/or lack any or correct guide data.
Have escalated this to the Executive Team and they have been no help although they do the rope-a-dope really well


----------



## JoeKustra

just4tivo said:


> Greeted this AM to a message on my Roamio "new channels added". Woe is me
> Been fighting guide and lineup problems for months without a single correction and now I have 15 channels added off which none are being transmitted in my geographic location and they all have "to be announced" as program info.
> Over one third of the channels in my guide are incorrect and/or lack any or correct guide data.
> Have escalated this to the Executive Team and they have been no help although they do the rope-a-dope really well


Try this amazing trick. Start using Favorites. Bring up your (grid) guide and move left until you are sitting on the channel number. Now if you want to see that channel in the guide, hit Thumbs Up. Move down to the next channel. When you are finished, hit the "A" button and tell the guide to only display Favorites. Any new channels will not be in your guide. Your checked channels are still included in any Search or Wish List. You could use your Channel List if it's easier for you. I get 240 channels. I check about 50. I have 19 Favorites.


----------



## dadrepus

I've just learned to live with it. Incompetence rains supreme. Example: Elementary many times starts, in my area, at 10:30. Rovi thinks it starts at 10:00, so i just have to add 40 minutes to the recording time to make sure I get the entire show and just FF through Madam Secretary which comes before it. Such is life


----------



## JoeKustra

dadrepus said:


> I've just learned to live with it. Incompetence rains supreme. Example: Elementary many times starts, in my area, at 10:30. Rovi thinks it starts at 10:00, so i just have to add 40 minutes to the recording time to make sure I get the entire show and just FF through Madam Secretary which comes before it. Such is life


While sports are active, my 1P for Madam Secretary starts and ends on time. Elementary starts on time and extends one hour. I have never missed anything, and with SM, one button moves to the beginning of either one. Even when it's delayed by sports, you only need to hit one button.


----------



## dadrepus

JoeKustra said:


> While sports are active, my 1P for Madam Secretary starts and ends on time. Elementary starts on time and extends one hour. I have never missed anything, and with SM, one button moves to the beginning of either one. Even when it's delayed by sports, you only need to hit one button.


1P, SM? I sorry I don't frequent these forums enough to get all the abbreviations. I have 3 older Premiers and I know I don't have all the features of the newer machines like skip. Pleas explain?


----------



## just4tivo

JoeKustra said:


> Try this amazing trick. Start using Favorites. Bring up your (grid) guide and move left until you are sitting on the channel number. Now if you want to see that channel in the guide, hit Thumbs Up. Move down to the next channel. When you are finished, hit the "A" button and tell the guide to only display Favorites. Any new channels will not be in your guide. Your checked channels are still included in any Search or Wish List. You could use your Channel List if it's easier for you. I get 240 channels. I check about 50. I have 19 Favorites.


The *amazing trick* of creating favorites or removing unwanted channels from the guide is EZ. The attitude is not appreciated or warrented.

The problem is not so much that I repeatedly gifted with channels I can't receive, cause as Joe's amazing trick to resolve that, BUT I don't have 1/3 of the channels I can receive listed in the guide correctly with correct guide info.

One third of the channels I can receive are not correctly identified by either name, network, logo, or call letters and they all have dramatically incorrect program info or "to be announced" and I've been living with that for 6-8 months.
I can't watch or record what I want on those channels cause TiVo has no idea when a program is on cause the channels is not correctly listed in the guide.

*Got an amazing trick for that Joe*?


----------



## wish_bgr

dadrepus said:


> 1P, SM? I sorry I don't frequent these forums enough to get all the abbreviations. I have 3 older Premiers and I know I don't have all the features of the newer machines like skip. Pleas explain?


Am in that same boat! Heh, 1P I deduced as OnePass. Am still scanning through most threads to figure out SM. Heck, figuring out BSC was a tad confusing enough!


----------



## lpwcomp

SM = Skip Mode.


----------



## JoeKustra

dadrepus said:


> 1P, SM? I sorry I don't frequent these forums enough to get all the abbreviations. I have 3 older Premiers and I know I don't have all the features of the newer machines like skip. Pleas explain?


SkipMode. Now on Series 4.

More:
1P (OnePass) came about to differentiate it from OP (Original Poster).
AGC = Automatic gain control - Wikipedia
ATSC/8VSB/Digital = 8VSB - Wikipedia
BF = Black Friday
BSC = Blue Spinning Circle (hamsters need food)
BT = Bluetooth - Wikipedia
BLE = Bluetooth Low Energy - Wikipedia
CC = Closed Caption
C&DE = Clear & Delete Everything
CGD&TDL = Clear Guide Data & To Do List (TE4)
CPI&TDL = Clear Program Information and To Do List (TE3)
DD = Dolby Digital Dolby Digital - Wikipedia
DMA = Media market - Wikipedia
DTA = Digital Transport Adapter (sometimes free)
DVS = Descriptive Video Service - Wikipedia
EAS = Emergency Alert System - Wikipedia
EOD = guide's End Of Data
EOG = end of the guide
EOL = End Of Life
GS = Guided Setup
HT = Home Theater
IFTTT = If This Then That - IFTTT Apps for Tivo
KaM = Keep at Most
KS = Kickstart - TiVo Kickstart Codes and Information
KUID = Keep Until I Delete
MRS = Multi-Room Streaming
MRV = Multi-Room Viewing
MAK = Media Access Key
MBT/ODT = Motherboard Temperature/On Die Temperature (C)
MoCA = Multimedia over Coax Alliance - Wikipedia
MSO = List of multiple-system operators - Wikipedia
NPL = Now Playing List
OAD = Original Air Date
OK/S = OK or Select. Same button, different remotes.
OTA = Over The Air (like with an antenna)
PCM = Pulse Code Modulation (Audio)
PLS/AIP = Product Lifetime Service, now All-In Plan
PIT: = Program Information To: (in SI)
PoE = Point of Entry (filter to block MoCA signals)
PSIP = Program and System Information Protocol - Wikipedia
PWM = Computer fan control - Wikipedia
RSN = Real Soon Now (R.I.P. Jerry)
SDV = Switched Digital Video
SM = Skip Mode (bestest thing)
SI = System Information
STB = Set Top Box (never free and seldom sits on top of a TV anymore)
TA = Tuning Adapter (always free) used with SDV
TBA = To Be Announced
TDL = To Do List
TD = TiVo Desktop
TE3 = TiVo Experience 3, aka Encore, aka Quattro, TiVo Gen 3 UI, 20.*
TE4 = TiVo Experience 4, aka Hydra, aka Mira, TiVo Gen 4 UI, 21.*
TNA = Title Not Available
TO = TiVo Online
TTG = TiVoToGo
TTCB = *TiVoToComeBack * see this post -> PSA: TiVo Changes - May 2018 User Agreement & Privacy Policy Update - May 2018
UI = User Interface
UPS = Uninterruptable Power Supply (should be mandatory)
VCT = Virtual Channel Table. Virtual channel - Wikipedia
VSB = NTSC/Analog - > Single-sideband modulation - Wikipedia
WAF = Wife Acceptance Factor
WTW(N) = What To Watch (Now)


----------



## lpwcomp

dadrepus said:


> I've just learned to live with it. Incompetence rains supreme. Example: Elementary many times starts, in my area, at 10:30. Rovi thinks it starts at 10:00, so i just have to add 40 minutes to the recording time to make sure I get the entire show and just FF through Madam Secretary which comes before it. Such is life


Are they *scheduled* to start at the later time or are they delayed by something?


----------



## Jed1

dadrepus said:


> I've just learned to live with it. Incompetence rains supreme. Example: Elementary many times starts, in my area, at 10:30. Rovi thinks it starts at 10:00, so i just have to add 40 minutes to the recording time to make sure I get the entire show and just FF through Madam Secretary which comes before it. Such is life


This is actually a long term problem related to sports programming running overtime on CBS and not Rovi, or even when we had Gracenote, guide data. I had to pad my Good Wife 1Pass to run an additional hour to cover the late start due to sports overruns. When Madam Secretary started I also did the same, just added an additional hour to the end of the 1Pass.


----------



## samccfl99

Would someone tell these MORONS at ROVI to stop putting extra stuff in titles. Survivor is Survivor, not Survivor: Game Change and The Amazing Race is not The Amazing Race 29. That is why they have SEASON NUMBER info.

*THEY ARE RUINING THE PURPOSE OF 1P's...Thank you very much...*


----------



## UCLABB

Anyone have an experience of having a cable channel simply disappear from the guide? HBOW simply no longer there. Fortunately the East feed still is. How do these things happen?


----------



## JoeKustra

UCLABB said:


> Anyone have an experience of having a cable channel simply disappear from the guide? HBOW simply no longer there. Fortunately the East feed still is. How do these things happen?


Not without a message. I assume you checked the channel list?


----------



## UCLABB

JoeKustra said:


> Not without a message. I assume you checked the channel list?


Kind of a mix. It shows on the TiVo box guide, but w/ to be announced and no program listing at all. The iOS app guide simply doesn't show the number at all, even with all channels selected. I submitted it to TiVo along with three more wrong feeds. Can only do three at a time. I'll be done in a couple of days. I've submitted about a dozen so far. It takes time figuring out wrong feeds when a channel is showing different eps of the same show one after another. I've tried to tell them that there were 20+ wrong feeds, but I guess they want you to do the work for them.


----------



## mrizzo80

_The Daily Show_ was finally corrected for this week. Last week it showed in the Guide but my 1P wouldn't pick it up. Then it switched to "Comedy Central Programming" late last week and was like that yesterday when I looked. Looks OK today.


----------



## JoeKustra

mrizzo80 said:


> _The Daily Show_ was finally corrected for this week. Last week it showed in the Guide but my 1P wouldn't pick it up. Then it switched to "Comedy Central Programming" late last week and was like that yesterday when I looked. Looks OK today.


TiVo hates that program. But to keep up with it: Daily show this week (week of 3/27/17)

Have you checked 24: Legacy for tonight? That's messed up. But shouldn't affect a 1P.


----------



## mrizzo80

JoeKustra said:


> TiVo hates that program. But to keep up with it: Daily show this week (week of 3/27/17)
> 
> Have you checked 24: Legacy for tonight? That's messed up. But shouldn't affect a 1P.


I bailed on 24: Legacy a few weeks ago, just couldn't get into it.


----------



## samccfl99

mrizzo80 said:


> _The Daily Show_ was finally corrected for this week. Last week it showed in the Guide but my 1P wouldn't pick it up. Then it switched to "Comedy Central Programming" late last week and was like that yesterday when I looked. Looks OK today.


I've had that problem before, but not lately. They did another NUMBER today (now yesterday). I had to connect at 8 pm to get it to show the NEW TDS shows for this week. I am really sick of this BS having to check everything all the time. HACKS!!!


----------



## pL86

So frustrating - got home tonight to discover the new episode of Powerless on NBC was not recorded. I checked last night and it was on the recording list. So what happened? Well, apparently, sometime during the day today, a guide update was pushed out saying that tonight's episode, which the guide data has been correcting listing as "I'ma Friend You" for a week and a half now, was titled "Van of the Year." "Van of the Year" is the episode that is airing next week but because Tivo thought Van was going to be recorded again next week, it decided not to record it tonight. Even more frustrating, the error was apparently picked up after it was pushed out and corrected so when I go back to 8:30PM on NBC in the guide, it says the episode that aired was "I'ma Friend You." Great job, Tivo! At the very last minute, you inexplicably replace guide info that's been correct for two weeks with bad data, screw up recordings, and then fix the guide error but not the recording screwups triggered by the bad data.

I'm really done with this nonsense. In the next few weeks, I'm going to start renting a DVR from Verizon and wash my hands of Tivo. The company is broken.


----------



## lpwcomp

A TiVo would never cancel a recording simply because it's going to air again next week. What actually happened is that it didn't record it because it thought it had been recorded *last* week.

Edit: I have no idea what episode actually aired as it was preempted by coverage of the collapse of an I-85 overpass near downtown Atlanta. No injuries as it had already been closed as a precaution. Collapse was caused by a fire (reportedly giant rolls of PVC conduit).


----------



## morac

Yeah the Powerless issue was partially NBC's fault as they pulled the episode last week at the last minute. Of course if TiVo had updated this week's data in a timely manner people might have noticed it was missing from the To Do list. 

I forced a connection last night purposely to get the updated data for Powerless. Even then the To Do list didn't update to remove the "duplicate" recording until I reordered some OnePasses to force a re-index since I didn't want to wait 12 hours for the TiVo to do it on its own.


----------



## pL86

lpwcomp said:


> A TiVo would never cancel a recording simply because it's going to air again next week. What actually happened is that it didn't record it because it thought it had been recorded *last* week.
> 
> Edit: I have no idea what episode actually aired as it was preempted by coverage of the collapse of an I-85 overpass near downtown Atlanta. No injuries as it had already been closed as a precaution. Collapse was caused by a fire (reportedly giant rolls of PVC conduit).


Per NBC's website and zap2it, the episode that aired tonight was "I'm a Friend You." What's so frustrating is that this episode was on my to record list last night and it's been there for over a week. If the Tivo thought tonight's episode was a repeat that aired last week, why was it still on the record list so close to the air date? I knew a new episode was airing tonight - if it was missing from the recording list, I would have manually recorded it, which is the pathetic state we've been reduced to, but I foolishly relied on the Tivo to know what it was doing.

And I refuse to hold NBC even partially responsible for this. Seven days is more than enough time for a guide data provider to get the schedule correct for one of the four national broadcast channels. Gracenote repeatedly catches it. There's some things Tivo can't be faulted for like Elementary not recording properly because a basketball game goes long and pushes back all of CBS's evening programming but a programming change with a week's notice is not something that should be missed.


----------



## morac

pL86 said:


> Per NBC's website and zap2it, the episode that aired tonight was "I'm a Friend You." What's so frustrating is that this episode was on my to record list last night and it's been there for over a week. If the Tivo thought tonight's episode was a repeat that aired last week, why was it still on the record list so close to the air date?


The episode that was in the To Do List up until last night was "Van of the Year", not "Ima Friend You". The later was supposed to air last week (actually 2 weeks ago), but NBC switched it out at the last minute last week to air a completely different program. That didn't give TiVo time to update the guide data so the TiVo box recorded what it thought was "Ima Friend You" last week even though it really didn't.

The data for the week's episode was updated last night to replace "Van of the Year", with the correct episode "Ima Friend You". That caused the scheduled recording to be removed on the most recent connection because of the 28 day rule. That was always going to happen. At issue here is how soon did TiVo know that "Ima Friend You" was rescheduled to air tonight and could they have sent out the update earlier.

Looking at zap2it and NBC's web site today doesn't give that info as they could have been updated yesterday (like TiVo's) or they could have been updated days ago.

NBC has been messing with Powerless's schedule because it's destined for cancellation.


----------



## atmuscarella

I am OTA and Powerless correctly recorded to night without any input on my part. Did not check earlier in the week so not sure if there was a last minute correction that made this happen or not. I had the same issue last week where it thought it was recording Powerless but wasn't.


----------



## jth tv

The listings for KCET in Los Angeles, Antenna, have gotten worse and worse. Death in Paradise "Episode 3" is going to be recorded multiple times on April 4 and 5 apparently because it has a first episode date of April 6th. The guides says it is on Before the first episode date. Other shows are using generic series data instead of real episode data and "The Coroner" episode titles are out of sync with what is actually shown.


----------



## tomhorsley

I gave up long ago. I use wish lists for everything matching the title string and I use the "record everything" option. Now, of course, I have to delete lots of junk manually, but at least I don't miss things (as much).


----------



## aaronwt

JoeKustra said:


> TiVo hates that program. But to keep up with it: Daily show this week (week of 3/27/17)
> 
> Have you checked 24: Legacy for tonight? That's messed up. But shouldn't affect a 1P.


What was messed up with 24? I never noticed an issue when I watched it Tuesday Night.


----------



## JoeKustra

aaronwt said:


> What was messed up with 24? I never noticed an issue when I watched it Tuesday Night.


Bad OAD. 24: Legacy 3/27/17

Also, read the last post. 24 = 12 this time.


----------



## wtherrell

tomhorsley said:


> I gave up long ago. I use wish lists for everything matching the title string and I use the "record everything" option. Now, of course, I have to delete lots of junk manually, but at least I don't miss things (as much).


Same here. A lot of work but at least I now get the golf tournaments on the weekend split between the golf channel and whichever network is carrying the last portion of the tournament.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

Showtime Friday April 7 8:00 pm
Beach Boys : Making of Pet Sounds special is on Showtime website and is in TV guide magazine so this has been known for weeks, yet Tivo shows it as "To be announced" only 7 days away


----------



## UCLABB

tivoknucklehead said:


> Showtime Friday April 7 8:00 pm
> Beach Boys : Making of Pet Sounds special is on Showtime website and is in TV guide magazine so this has been known for weeks, yet Tivo shows it as "To be announced" only 7 days away


It may also be on 4/1 as this also shows "Showtime programming/previews" in. Two hour time slot.


----------



## Jed1

I had my first 1P fail last night. I had a longtime 1P set for Vice and it was recording the new season since it started in February. I went to watch the new episode and there was no recording in my list. I checked my 1Ps and noticed that it was not highlighted so I went into to modify it and I noticed that it had generic art work and I could only select 701 or All for channels. I also noticed the HBO logo was missing.
I decided to set up a new 1P identical to my old one but when I got to channels I had a all of the HBO channels to choose from. Also the new 1P had the right art work and the HBO logo when I selected HBO HD for the channel. Also the new channel has HBO HD East instead of just HBO.
What is odd I now have two identical 1Ps for Vice, the new one that works and the old one that does not work. On TiVo Online it has both 1Ps but the old one has a generic picture of a TV and the new one has the proper art work. This maybe a way you can tell if your 1Ps will fail as I noticed some of my other 1Ps have this generic picture but some of these programs have now ended and are not available to record. So check your 1Ps on TiVo Online and if you see the generic TV instead of art work then that 1P will no longer work.


----------



## sharkster

I didn't know about this Beach Boys piece on SHO, but I just checked my guide and it's there. Maybe your guide updated it on there yesterday after you were here? At any rate, thanks for the heads up. I just scheduled it.


----------



## chicagoenergy

How hard is it for Rovi/TiVo to understand that WGN in Chicago is NOT THE SAME as WGNT or WGN-America??? Four times I've sent in a ticket to correct this (specifically for channel 1009 on Comcast in the Chicagoland area). FOUR TIMES!!!

I first had to tell them that WGN was available with the new 1000 channel lineup from Comcast. Then they added it as WGN but listed it as the SD channel, not HD. I sent in a channel lineup change. Then they changed it to WGNT. I sent in a channel lineup change. Then to WGN-America. I sent in a channel lineup change.

Now, after sending them a lengthy email about the difference between the three channels, I come home today and they changed it to WGNT. WGNT is out of Virginia. How do I know? I Googled it.


----------



## pfiagra

Sign o' the Rovi Times: Today I received a customer satisfaction survey email for a channel lineup issue I submitted back in July 2016.


----------



## aaronwt

pfiagra said:


> Sign o' the Rovi Times: Today I received a customer satisfaction survey email for a channel lineup issue I submitted back in July 2016.



Yesterday I got a shipping notice and tracking for my two Bolts. Four minutes later I got a notice that my shipment would be delayed and might not ship until the 10th. At least they started sending the shipping delay notices.


----------



## UCLABB

aaronwt said:


> Yesterday I got a shipping notice and tracking for my two Bolts. Four minutes later I got a notice that my shipment would be delayed and might not ship until the 10th. At least they started sending the shipping delay notices.


You are personally trying to make TiVo a profitable company!


----------



## Mikeguy

pfiagra said:


> Sign o' the Rovi Times: Today I received a customer satisfaction survey email for a channel lineup issue I submitted back in July 2016.


You people are never happy--you complain when TiVo doesn't get back to you, and then complain when it does . . . .


----------



## Mikeguy

aaronwt said:


> Yesterday I got a shipping notice and tracking for my two Bolts. Four minutes later I got a notice that my shipment would be delayed and might not ship until the 10th. At least they started sending the shipping delay notices.


You just wait--with all the confusion over your order, you're going to get 4 new Bolts, now, having ordered and paid for 2 . . . .


----------



## m_jonis

Not sure if this is the right spot, but I was watching Cartoon Network last night and saw an ad for "Tokyo Ghoul" premiering Saturday at 1:00 a.m.

So imagine my surprise when Tivo says there's no such show. So I browsed manually to Saturday at 1:00 a.m.
Says Aqua Teen Hunger Force is on.

So either Cartoon Network is lying, or Tivo's crummy guide is messed up again.


----------



## lpwcomp

Season 2 of "Space's Deepest Secrets" starts Tuesday 4/11 at 9:02PM on the Science channel. TiVo has it as a rerun of Season 1, Episode 11.


----------



## morac

m_jonis said:


> Not sure if this is the right spot, but I was watching Cartoon Network last night and saw an ad for "Tokyo Ghoul" premiering Saturday at 1:00 a.m.
> 
> So imagine my surprise when Tivo says there's no such show. So I browsed manually to Saturday at 1:00 a.m.
> Says Aqua Teen Hunger Force is on.
> 
> So either Cartoon Network is lying, or Tivo's crummy guide is messed up again.


Check Sunday at 1 am. CN treats that as Saturday night.


----------



## osu1991

Junkyard Empire season premiere is Wednesday April 12 on Velocity. Old one pass sees all the previous episodes on for the next week but not the new episode. Create a new one pass and it only sees the season premiere episode.


----------



## bradenmcg

chicagoenergy said:


> How hard is it for Rovi/TiVo to understand that WGN in Chicago is NOT THE SAME as WGNT or WGN-America??? Four times I've sent in a ticket to correct this (specifically for channel 1009 on Comcast in the Chicagoland area). FOUR TIMES!!!
> 
> I first had to tell them that WGN was available with the new 1000 channel lineup from Comcast. Then they added it as WGN but listed it as the SD channel, not HD. I sent in a channel lineup change. Then they changed it to WGNT. I sent in a channel lineup change. Then to WGN-America. I sent in a channel lineup change.
> 
> Now, after sending them a lengthy email about the difference between the three channels, I come home today and they changed it to WGNT. WGNT is out of Virginia. How do I know? I Googled it.


They have the same problem understanding what TWC (now Charter/"Spectrum") does in my area with a specific local sports network.

I'm in Cleveland, so we get Cavs basketball on "Fox Sports Ohio". I don't care about the Cavs, but I do like to watch the Columbus Blue Jackets. If there is no Cavs game airing that night, the hockey will play on that channel... but the Rovi guide data apparently doesn't know, so it doesn't record for me.

Plus, on nights when the Cavs are playing, TWC is nice enough to air the Jackets on an "alternate" channel... but the guide data on that channel is wrong 99.9% of the time.

When I reported the inconsistencies to Tivo, some tool in their support department had the gall to tell me that I was "wrong," because their test video feeds (??) agreed with the guide data. Well, genius, maybe your test feed was not on the same city feed that I get? Maybe your test system is getting the Columbus feed and not the Cleveland feed? I reported the problems two different times and was blown off both times, so I've stopped trying. This also means that I rarely get to see my "local" NHL team play, and it makes me sad inside.


----------



## chicagoenergy

I hadn't used my TiVo for about 2 weeks now since I'm testing Layer3TV. I was curious to see if the guide and channel issues had been addressed. Maybe, just maybe I would ultimately stick with Comcast and my TiVo boxes.

Well, I'm not sure why all these changes were made but... WOW! Several of the channels that were "added" don't even work. They deleted channels that did. I've decided that I'm not going to go through and send an update to Rovi. We are do their job for them which just seems weird.

Oh,.... and WGN still isn't fixed!

I uploaded 10 screen shots. There were actually 4 more but I reached my upload limit.


----------



## osu1991

History is just one 4hr block of Mountain Men Enhanced episode instead of 4 individual episodes tonight. Think I saw another error while scrolling thru the guide, but it slips my mind at the moment. It shouldn't be this complicated for Rovi/Tivo to correct these problems, but it apparently doesn't matter to anyone. Once they have contracts with various providers and are getting paid, why try to put out correct listings.  I see the same error on Dish's guide too


----------



## RoamioJeff

osu1991 said:


> I see the same error on Dish's guide too


Would that not tend to suggest the issue is with History, and not TiVo or the cable provider?


----------



## nycityuser

Interesting error today for the Decades channel and "The Dick Cavett Show." The guide shows a 1969 episode with Richard Attenborough, Patty Duke and Redd Foxx as guests. In reality the episode that aired was from 1972 with the same Richard Attenborough, but he is joined by Charles Bronson, Jill Ireland and Lana Cantrell. Somehow Rovi locked in on guest Richard Attenborough but pulled up the wrong episode with him.


----------



## lpwcomp

They made the same stupid mistake with the June 18 episode "Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles" as they did with the March 19 season premiere - they assigned it to the wrong series. It is identified it as Season 10 Episode 9 of the original series rather than Season 5, Episodes 5&6 of the new series.


----------



## tomhorsley

Ah, but you are getting handcrafted artisanal schedule information the likes of which you couldn't get anywhere else .


----------



## lpwcomp

tomhorsley said:


> Ah, but you are getting handcrafted artisanal schedule information the likes of which you couldn't get anywhere else .


I just noticed this one. They gave the most recent episode of "Silicon Valley" a title of "06-04-2017". Actual title is "The Patent Troll".

BTW, when I reported the TAMNT problem on the TiVo support forum, I was told I should call in so that a lineup ticket could be opened.


----------



## danm628

lpwcomp said:


> I just noticed this one. They gave the most recent episode of "Silicon Valley" a title of "06-04-2017". Actual title is "The Patent Troll".
> 
> BTW, when I reported the TAMNT problem on the TiVo support forum, I was told I should call in so that a lineup ticket could be opened.


https://www.tivo.com/lineup.html

That's usually easier than calling.


----------



## abovethesink

So, without reading 66 pages of backlog, is there any hope for me? My only problem is Estrella TV, which I get for boxing, gets no guide data at all. It just says TBA 24 hours a day, every day. I am on an old TWC leg of Spectrum. Is there somewhere I can report this and, if I do, what are the odds of it being fixed?


----------



## danm628

abovethesink said:


> So, without reading 66 pages of backlog, is there any hope for me? My only problem is Estrella TV, which I get for boxing, gets no guide data at all. It just says TBA 24 hours a day, every day. I am on an old TWC leg of Spectrum. Is there somewhere I can report this and, if I do, what are the odds of it being fixed?


Literally the post before yours...

Report a Lineup Issue


----------



## sharkster

Since Rovi, I don't even bother with reporting. It has pretty much no effect. The problem is that Rovi will fix guide issues, then un-fix them, then maybe (if you're lucky that day) fix them again before the time of airing on any given channel or of any given show. 

I guess I'm fortunate that I have a lot of time on my hands now so that I can babysit my 'To Do' list and the guide. 

I'm not one to give up on anything that has promise, but this doesn't and it just is what it is until they put out the effort to do it right - or at least some semblance of right.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> Since Rovi, I don't even bother with reporting. It has pretty much no effect. The problem is that Rovi will fix guide issues, then un-fix them, then maybe (if you're lucky that day) fix them again before the time of airing on any given channel or of any given show.
> I guess I'm fortunate that I have a lot of time on my hands now so that I can babysit my 'To Do' list and the guide.
> I'm not one to give up on anything that has promise, but this doesn't and it just is what it is until they put out the effort to do it right - or at least some semblance of right.


There is a thread in Season Pass Alerts: The screwups just keep on and on - Fargo, LivePD, Graveyard Carz That pretty much describes how I feel about the guide and lineup issues. I have the time to babysit stuff, plus I have no alternative except a satellite, so I work with what I've got.


----------



## lpwcomp

There are two problems with using that form to report the type of issues I am seeing.

It's not designed to report the kind of errors we see most of the time

but more importantly:

_*It doesn't address the actual problem, which is the process by which they are creating the program information!*_


----------



## MikeBear

I submitted TWO lineup changes, and Tivo acknowledged them, and just closed the ticket a few days later saying it's "Resolved". But it isn't resolved, and I even forced a download to check. This was for two OTA subchannels that changed networks, so channel logo and guide data is wrong. I see NO changes as of yet, even though they closed the ticket.

What should I do next? Could it be fixed, yet actually take a couple more days before it shows correctly???


----------



## Space

MikeBear said:


> I submitted TWO lineup changes, and Tivo acknowledged them, and just closed the ticket a few days later saying it's "Resolved". But it isn't resolved, and I even forced a download to check. This was for two OTA subchannels that changed networks, so channel logo and guide data is wrong. I see NO changes as of yet, even though they closed the ticket.
> 
> What should I do next? Could it be fixed, yet actually take a couple more days before it shows correctly???


It may take some time to be reflected in the TiVo. One thing you can do is look at your lineup on tvguide.com and see if it has been corrected there, although I don't know if updates show up any faster there.


----------



## JoeKustra

MikeBear said:


> I submitted TWO lineup changes, and Tivo acknowledged them, and just closed the ticket a few days later saying it's "Resolved". But it isn't resolved, and I even forced a download to check. This was for two OTA subchannels that changed networks, so channel logo and guide data is wrong. I see NO changes as of yet, even though they closed the ticket.
> 
> What should I do next? Could it be fixed, yet actually take a couple more days before it shows correctly???


I would try Margret. Rovi Lineup Issues & Corrections


----------



## wmhjr

MikeBear said:


> I submitted TWO lineup changes, and Tivo acknowledged them, and just closed the ticket a few days later saying it's "Resolved". But it isn't resolved, and I even forced a download to check. This was for two OTA subchannels that changed networks, so channel logo and guide data is wrong. I see NO changes as of yet, even though they closed the ticket.
> 
> What should I do next? Could it be fixed, yet actually take a couple more days before it shows correctly???


Tickets are often - if not always - marked "resolved " when they acknowledge an issue. Even if they never ever fix it. In my experience that status means absolutely nothing whatsoever.


----------



## MikeBear

MikeBear said:


> I submitted TWO lineup changes, and Tivo acknowledged them, and just closed the ticket a few days later saying it's "Resolved". But it isn't resolved, and I even forced a download to check. This was for two OTA subchannels that changed networks, so channel logo and guide data is wrong. I see NO changes as of yet, even though they closed the ticket.
> 
> What should I do next? Could it be fixed, yet actually take a couple more days before it shows correctly???


OK, it appears that the guide data is now proper for the channels they changed to. It's just that the logo's aren't right as of yet. I can live with that for a while longer.


----------



## JACKASTOR

MikeBear said:


> I submitted TWO lineup changes, and Tivo acknowledged them, and just closed the ticket a few days later saying it's "Resolved". But it isn't resolved, and I even forced a download to check. This was for two OTA subchannels that changed networks, so channel logo and guide data is wrong. I see NO changes as of yet, even though they closed the ticket.
> 
> What should I do next? Could it be fixed, yet actually take a couple more days before it shows correctly???


They seem to resolve a lot of things in creative memory syndrome, that actually really should be they do nothing.


----------



## danm628

I submitted a several channel fix last Friday. I got the updated channel list Wednesday though I didn't check things till today. 

All is good. 

So things can get fixed.


----------



## b_scott

I'm having problems namely with HBO, where the Rovi info only says the date. Ex. "6-09-17" Nothing else. No episode name or description. Not only for news shows like VICE, but also stuff like Silicon Valley.


----------



## chiguy50

b_scott said:


> I'm having problems namely with HBO, where the Rovi info only says the date. Ex. "6-09-17" Nothing else. No episode name or description. Not only for news shows like VICE, but also stuff like Silicon Valley.


My Silicon Valley listings are all complete, including last week's ep. 7 recording ("The Patent Troll"), today's ep. 8 listing ("The Keenan Vortex") and next week's ep. 9 ("Hooli-Con").


----------



## b_scott

chiguy50 said:


> My Silicon Valley listings are all complete, including last week's ep. 7 recording ("The Patent Troll"), today's ep. 8 listing ("The Keenan Vortex") and next week's ep. 9 ("Hooli-Con").


hmm. I'm on Comcast in Chicago.


----------



## morac

Last Week Tonight with John Oliver has been showing dates for titles most of this season. For example last night's episode is entitled "06-11-2017".


----------



## chiguy50

morac said:


> Last Week Tonight with John Oliver has been showing dates for titles most of this season. For example last night's episode is entitled "06-11-2017".


I have noticed this on my system as well. But, as OP implied, it's not as significant a lapse for news shows as it is for series episodes of the other genres.

BTW, a propos LWTwJO, just how great a job of news reporting and analysis is John Oliver doing in his weekly in-depth segment? I think it is easily the best bit of reportage on any TV channel, broadcast or cable. (Of course, as we know, it's not TV . . . it's HBO.) Kudos to you, John!


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> Last Week Tonight with John Oliver has been showing dates for titles most of this season. For example last night's episode is entitled "06-11-2017".


I think someone told TiVo every program needs a title. Since some programs never have guests, or a title, they have chosen the OAD as a title. I usually watch it later on YouTube.


----------



## HerronScott

JoeKustra said:


> I think someone told TiVo every program needs a title. Since some programs never have guests, or a title, they have chosen the OAD as a title. I usually watch it later on YouTube.


I noticed that ScreenerTV shows "No Episode Title".

Scott


----------



## osu1991

Been gone all day and I see now, the guide wasn't updated for the NBA Finals Game 5 tonight. They must have changed the series id on Vegas Rat Rods too, as that didn't record on Discovery either and isn't seen by my One Pass.


----------



## morac

osu1991 said:


> Been gone all day and I see now, the guide wasn't updated for the NBA Finals Game 5 tonight. They must have changed the series id on Vegas Rat Rods too, as that didn't record on Discovery either and isn't seen by my One Pass.


Some people are reporting new guide data isn't downloading so that might explain what you are seeing.


----------



## JoeKustra

The Late Show recorded ok. But no title/episode number means no SkipMode. One Roamio received update at 3am. One wasn't scheduled until today, so no update. I just forced a connection and received data.


----------



## V7Goose

sharkster said:


> Since Rovi, I don't even bother with reporting. It has pretty much no effect. The problem is that Rovi will fix guide issues, then un-fix them, then maybe (if you're lucky that day) fix them again before the time of airing on any given channel or of any given show.


I do not agree with this - for me, reporting lineup and Guide content issues through the lineup web form HAS resulted in many corrections. Since the Bad Rovi takeover, I have had to report well over 30 different lineup problems (and this is in a remote area where I only have a TOTAL of 16 channels available OTA!). The process of getting this stuff fixed has NOT always been easy, but at this moment in time, everything here finally looks right again - just hoping it stays that way.

In my experience, about two thirds of the lineup reports I submitted resulted in fixes done in a timely period - easy and effective. But a few just turned into a miserable fight with support when they seemingly could not understand the reported problems, didn't believe me, and were just too damned lazy to even bother to test things. In those cases, I finally made enough noise that I was turned over to the Executive Relations Team, and then the problems were really solved with understanding and courtesy.

I will also note that my repeated testing and problem reports throughout this process identified several latent bugs in the TiVo code, and TiVo Margret took notice of these and had me working with the engineers to get that stuff fixed too. Thins absolutely DID go downhill after Bad Rovi, but I think there is still hope.


----------



## morac

V7Goose said:


> I do not agree with this - for me, reporting lineup and Guide content issues through the lineup web form HAS resulted in many corrections. Since the Bad Rovi takeover, I have had to report well over 30 different lineup problems (and this is in a remote area where I only have a TOTAL of 16 channels available OTA!). The process of getting this stuff fixed has NOT always been easy, but at this moment in time, everything here finally looks right again - just hoping it stays that way.


There's a difference between submitting channel lineup corrections and guide data corrections. There's no reason not to submit the former since the channel will be wrong until it's fixed. The later is more iffy since many times by the time TiVo gets around to it, it's already too late to fix the issue. I believe sharkster was referring to the later.


----------



## just4tivo

Constant and persistent guide-program issues since last September.
Every time a new anomaly showed up I filed a lineup-guide report.
Not one single thing fixed not once. Gave up on reporting lineup issues online.
Starting reporting lineup issues to tech support.
Not one single thing fixed not once, but they were real adept at marking the issue "resolved" when it wasn't.

Finally in March I had enough and emailed a "notice of dispute" as noted in the user agreement.
That day I received a phone call from the Executive Team who was very interested in resolving these problems.

The long and short of this story is that even with the assistance of the Executive Team
it took *THREE MORE MONTHS*, for a total of NINE months, to resolve my guide-lineup issues and that is a disgrace.

Can't wait till the next guide issue...


----------



## NorthAlabama

just4tivo said:


> ...with the assistance of the Executive Team it took...a total of NINE months, to resolve my guide-lineup issues...


your issues were resolved? congratulations!


----------



## blacknoi

A little late but this past Sunday in the NYC market was the New York Puerto Rican day parade. It was missing from the Tivo program guide despite the fact that 1) it occurs annually and 2) had some controversy (Oscar Lopez Rivera). ABC ch7's guide data only had the regular Sunday programming.

I also subscribe to DirectvNow and their guide had the Puerto Rican Day parade.


----------



## just4tivo

NorthAlabama said:


> your issues were resolved? congratulations!


Well, I haven't looked at the guide today...


----------



## JACKASTOR

V7Goose said:


> I do not agree with this - for me, reporting lineup and Guide content issues through the lineup web form HAS resulted in many corrections. Since the Bad Rovi takeover, I have had to report well over 30 different lineup problems (and this is in a remote area where I only have a TOTAL of 16 channels available OTA!). The process of getting this stuff fixed has NOT always been easy, but at this moment in time, everything here finally looks right again - just hoping it stays that way.
> 
> In my experience, about two thirds of the lineup reports I submitted resulted in fixes done in a timely period - easy and effective. But a few just turned into a miserable fight with support when they seemingly could not understand the reported problems, didn't believe me, and were just too damned lazy to even bother to test things. In those cases, I finally made enough noise that I was turned over to the Executive Relations Team, and then the problems were really solved with understanding and courtesy.
> 
> I will also note that my repeated testing and problem reports throughout this process identified several latent bugs in the TiVo code, and TiVo Margret took notice of these and had me working with the engineers to get that stuff fixed too. Thins absolutely DID go downhill after Bad Rovi, but I think there is still hope.


Wait a bit it's broken again.


----------



## just4tivo

just4tivo said:


> Well, I haven't looked at the guide today...


And now guide problems are back... Einstein was right!


----------



## BobCamp1

just4tivo said:


> And now guide problems are back... Einstein was right!


Which quote?

Unlike Tivo, God does not play dice with the guide data.


----------



## just4tivo

BobCamp1 said:


> Which quote?


Trying to resolve guide-lineup issues...

"*Insanity*: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results." - Albert *Einstein*


----------



## ej42137

Einstein didn't make the crack about insanity.

His remark about God not playing dice was an argument against the validity of an interpretation of quantum mechanics, which argument seems to have failed.


----------



## mmmm_beer

I noticed that all of the sudden Tivo decided to record all of the "Last Week Tonight with John Oliver" and "Real Time with Bill Maher" even though both are set to record only "New" episodes. Nothing changed with the One Pass but as of a couple of nights ago, I am seeing it record every episode, on one day it was going to record John Oliver 6 times. They really need to clean this up, Tivo controls the Guide Data, the Software and the Hardware, they have the ability to make this work. They have had plenty of time to get it right now, please get it together. I know it isn't too difficult, I am a software developer and know exactly what it would take to make it work, please stop trying to add new features for a while and make it stable like it used to be. Once stable by all means start adding new features, but stability should be your first goal and right now you are failing that part.


----------



## NorthAlabama

mmmm_beer said:


> I noticed that all of the sudden Tivo decided to record all of the "Last Week Tonight with John Oliver" and "Real Time with Bill Maher" even though both are set to record only "New" episodes. Nothing changed with the One Pass but as of a couple of nights ago, I am seeing it record every episode, on one day it was going to record John Oliver 6 times.


yeah, i noticed it too, and reported yesterday in the "daily guide updates" thread after _last week tonight_ re-recorded last sunday nights ep, twice:

_


NorthAlabama said:



tonight's update brought surprises - the scheduling of each future airing of "last week tonight with john oliver", "real sports with bryant gumble", and "real time with bill maher" in my tdl, over 3 dozen of them - it took a few minutes to delete the scheduled and unwanted additional airings...

Click to expand...

_​


----------



## KDeFlane

I'm not sure what kind of software decision tree could improve some of the mistakes which look obvious to me. Today's flub was on "Supernatural" which runs in syndication on TNT during the day, every weekday. They're in the middle of the 2006 season, but the episode title "Crossroad" made their guide default to the description for the *animated* series from 2011. It's like they have a single-match algorithm which doesn't look at any surrounding patterns.


----------



## b_scott

John Oliver, Real Time, and VICE have all recorded 3-4 times each this weekend (and today). I assume because they have no descriptions and are seen as new? it's getting really annoying.


----------



## dslunceford

So Big Brother premiers on CBS 6/28. My years-long standing OP (SP) doesn't pick it up, says no upcoming. Setting up a new OP does show and set the episodes to record.

The only difference I notice in guide data is different show photos. You can see here (google pic): https://goo.gl/photos/GUrGMbdrAdqZnRQq8


----------



## mmmm_beer

I was trying to submit a lineup issue, but it forces you to choose one of 4 issues and this wasn't one of them. I submitted a generic support ticket and lets see what they say, they really need to start getting this guide data working properly.


----------



## wmhjr

mmmm_beer said:


> I was trying to submit a lineup issue, but it forces you to choose one of 4 issues and this wasn't one of them. I submitted a generic support ticket and lets see what they say, they really need to start getting this guide data working properly.


Never gonna be actually fixed. They are incapable of fixing their process quality issues.


----------



## JoeKustra

b_scott said:


> John Oliver, Real Time, and VICE have all recorded 3-4 times each this weekend (and today). I assume because they have no descriptions and are seen as new? it's getting really annoying.


Just speculating. Last Week and Real Time don't show Season, Episode, OAD or "title". VICE dies have an OAD. This is also a problem with prime time news programs. I think the title is being used by TiVo much more since The Weather Channel, with the three "Weather Center Live" programs daily using unique titles. This process of using the date for title has become common with the Rovi guide change.

The "new" and "R" indicators have no effect anymore.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

JoeKustra said:


> The "new" and "R" indicators have no effect anymore.


Did they ever? I thought they were always cosmetic, and that the Guide Data used the OAD (or lack of same) to determine "newness."


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Did they ever? I thought they were always cosmetic, and that the Guide Data used the OAD (or lack of same) to determine "newness."


Good question. The disconnect between the parts (guide, To Do List and recording options) isn't getting better. Was it ever better? I don't know. I guess it since loves to put "Stereo" for audio and displays "unknown" so often I wonder if they care about getting better anymore. A nice paint job doesn't make a great car. A nice UI doesn't make a great DVR. But it looks nice.


----------



## slowbiscuit

b_scott said:


> John Oliver, Real Time, and VICE have all recorded 3-4 times each this weekend (and today). I assume because they have no descriptions and are seen as new? it's getting really annoying.


Pretty much all of the regular HBO stuff I record is messed up now (including the stuff you mentioned, plus Real Sports). Just another Rovi-don't-give-a-sh*t data point.


----------



## morac

slowbiscuit said:


> Pretty much all of the regular HBO stuff I record is messed up now (including the stuff you mentioned, plus Real Sports). Just another Rovi-don't-give-a-sh*t data point.


I reported this as a guide issue to TiVo and the only response I got was a survey asking how they did. You can guess how I responded to that.

I also reported it as an issue to TiVo's Twitter team who told me to restart my box. I didn't respond after that.


----------



## Thuye

After 17 years as a TiVo subscriber and thousand of dollars on equipment over those years, I think I'm done. All the fancy-schmancy stuff is okay but when the box can no longer do the basics, I'm out. Basics are record what I ask it to record including new only. I don't need four recordings of the same thing. I don't need reruns recorded. I don't want to miss the shows I want to record because this time Tivo thought it was a rerun and didn't record it. Tivo no longer does the basics. It's like a car with two wheels missing. Rovi has tanked Tivo. Their inability to fix this data issue after this long is unforgivable. Oh ya, and we get to pay for this crappy data every month. Hey Tivo, I've got two words for you and their not let's dance... Anyone interested in a Bolt+ that's maybe 6 months old (ya, I got suckered)? The Comcast DVR has to be better. Remember when Tivo was the industry leader? Now we all get to watch as Tivo flushes itself out of existence.


----------



## HerronScott

JoeKustra said:


> The "new" and "R" indicators have no effect anymore.





Rob Helmerichs said:


> Did they ever? I thought they were always cosmetic, and that the Guide Data used the OAD (or lack of same) to determine "newness."


I don't think they ever used them for determining what to record either.

Scott


----------



## Nickipedia

JoeKustra said:


> Just speculating. Last Week and Real Time don't show Season, Episode, OAD or "title". VICE dies have an OAD. This is also a problem with prime time news programs. I think the title is being used by TiVo much more since The Weather Channel, with the three "Weather Center Live" programs daily using unique titles. This process of using the date for title has become common with the Rovi guide change.
> 
> The "new" and "R" indicators have no effect anymore.


I've noticed a lot of news shows not recording even though there is a 1P set. Many of them show Season 1 Episode 1 for every episode, even though the episode is New. Changed the 1P to Everything to see if it will record next week. Set manual recording on the other box just in case.

Hey TiVo, words of advice:


----------



## b_scott

JoeKustra said:


> Just speculating. Last Week and Real Time don't show Season, Episode, OAD or "title". VICE dies have an OAD. This is also a problem with prime time news programs. I think the title is being used by TiVo much more since The Weather Channel, with the three "Weather Center Live" programs daily using unique titles. This process of using the date for title has become common with the Rovi guide change.
> 
> The "new" and "R" indicators have no effect anymore.


VICE usually has a title - it's their two topics. Not VICE daily, but the weekly show. John Oliver had a Season / Episode number in the past, i swear.....


----------



## JoeKustra

b_scott said:


> VICE usually has a title - it's their two topics. Not VICE daily, but the weekly show. John Oliver had a Season / Episode number in the past, i swear.....


John Oliver has a season/episode number if you check Screener, but tvguide.com doesn't. I'll put this into the bad TiVo data column.


----------



## NorthAlabama

morac said:


> I also reported it as an issue to TiVo's Twitter team who told me to restart my box. I didn't respond after that.


this is why i stopped using social media and chat for customer service years (a decade?) ago. if companies want to save money on call centers, then make online service the best, not the worst. 99.9% of online customer service interactions are a waste of time that eventually end in a phone call.


----------



## mmmm_beer

I got a response today about "fixing" all the HBO shows recording multiple times even though I have it set to only record New episodes. They want me to do a clear and delete all then re-do guided setup and re-do my one passes. If they gave me a way to save my recorded content I might consider doing that, but I am willing to bet even if I did that, I would still get the multiple recordings and now be out all my saved programs. It sounds like the tech support I have at work, when they can't find the issue in their scripts they immediately tell us to re-image our laptops.


----------



## mattyro7878

b_scott said:


> I'm having problems namely with HBO, where the Rovi info only says the date. Ex. "6-09-17" Nothing else. No episode name or description. Not only for news shows like VICE, but also stuff like Silicon Valley.


yeah, lots of dates listed as "program info". some dont even have year and episode and lastly some have complete information. I am resigning myself to a regular cable box within 4 years. Something I never would have considered.


----------



## NorthAlabama

these hbo 1p used to work properly a week ago, and could work properly again, if anyone at tivo cared enough about product quality to fix mistakes, and train those who break the guide data.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Yep, the HBO issues are all recent. The 1Ps worked fine last week then they trashed all the recurring show data.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

John Oliver has been fixed (that's the only show that's been having this problem that I have a 1P for)...


----------



## sharkster

mmmm_beer said:


> I noticed that all of the sudden Tivo decided to record all of the "Last Week Tonight with John Oliver" and "Real Time with Bill Maher" even though both are set to record only "New" episodes. Nothing changed with the One Pass but as of a couple of nights ago, I am seeing it record every episode, on one day it was going to record John Oliver 6 times. They really need to clean this up, Tivo controls the Guide Data, the Software and the Hardware, they have the ability to make this work. They have had plenty of time to get it right now, please get it together. I know it isn't too difficult, I am a software developer and know exactly what it would take to make it work, please stop trying to add new features for a while and make it stable like it used to be. Once stable by all means start adding new features, but stability should be your first goal and right now you are failing that part.


Yup! It's doing the same thing with both of these shows for me lately. Never did that before Rovi. I've had Passes for both shows for, well, years for Maher and since Oliver's show started. Now - I have to delete off scores of additional airings for the first time. Thanks, Rovi.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> Yup! It's doing the same thing with both of these shows for me lately. Never did that before Rovi. I've had Passes for both shows for, well, years for Maher and since Oliver's show started. Now - I have to delete off scores of additional airings for the first time. Thanks, Rovi.


Both programs now have season & episode numbers.


----------



## sharkster

JoeKustra said:


> Both programs now have season & episode numbers.


Hmmm..mine don't have specific episode info yet, and all the reruns are in my 'To Do' list.

My service call was at 6:42 this morning, however, so maybe that's the difference.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> Hmmm..mine don't have specific episode info yet, and all the reruns are in my 'To Do' list.
> 
> My service call was at 6:42 this morning, however, so maybe that's the difference.


I didn't mean to imply there was anything in the description, just that the date is the title and the missing season & episode numbers are there. My connection was recent.

Just checked my other unit that had an update early. Still bad there. Guide on good box runs until 7/5 also.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

sharkster said:


> Hmmm..mine don't have specific episode info yet, and all the reruns are in my 'To Do' list.
> 
> My service call was at 6:42 this morning, however, so maybe that's the difference.


It was in today's data, which wasn't available at that time. Wait until tomorrow (or force a call now), and you should be fine.


----------



## sharkster

JoeKustra said:


> I didn't mean to imply there was anything in the description, just that the date is the title and the missing season & episode numbers are there. My connection was recent.
> 
> Just checked my other unit that had an update early. Still bad there. Guide on good box runs until 7/5 also.


Ya had me going for a minute there!  Hopes dashed once again. thanks, Rovi.


----------



## JoeKustra

How does Rovi do this? Tonight's premier of The Gong Show: "Episode 102 (...)" S1 E1.

I had to look up kitschy.


----------



## wmhjr

JoeKustra said:


> How does Rovi do this? Tonight's premier of The Gong Show: "Episode 102 (...)" S1 E1.
> 
> I had to look up kitschy.


Rovi has a great big box of randomly generated crap data that they assign in some sort of Fibonacci based sequence designed to irritate the heck out of everyone. That's my guess.

Or maybe they just guess.


----------



## KDeFlane

JoeKustra said:


> How does Rovi do this? Tonight's premier of The Gong Show: "Episode 102 (...)" S1 E1.


I do believe it is correct. Yes, it is the premiere, the first episode AIRED, but it was not the first episode produced. The data on FutonCritic agrees. I've seen this with a lot of new primetime gameshows (e.g. "The Wall"), where the network chooses to air their strongest example of what the show is like, no matter when or in what order they were filmed. Stand-alones make this possible.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i'm facing a decision after last nights update - whether to risk tivo making things worse by my reporting a minor guide station labeling issue, or to leave well enough alone - let me try to explain:

alabama public television (apt) runs the same programming statewide on all stations, but naturally has different call letters for each of the 9 different broadcast affiliate cities - waiq, wbiq, wciq, etc. (you get the idea).

last night tivo incorrectly modified the call letters of our local affiliate, whiq, to the montgomery affiliate, waiq, but only the main station - the sub channels are all still labeled correctly. the guide matches the programming, too, only the call letters in the guide are wrong.

would you risk tivo making it worse by reporting?


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> i'm facing a decision after last nights update - whether to risk tivo making things worse by my reporting a minor guide station labeling issue, or to leave well enough alone - let me try to explain:
> alabama public television (apt) runs the same programming statewide on all stations, but naturally has different call letters for each of the 9 different broadcast affiliate cities - waiq, wbiq, wciq, etc. (you get the idea).
> Last night tivo incorrectly modified the call letters of our local affiliate, whiq, to the montgomery affiliate, waiq, but only the main station - the sub channels are all still labeled correctly. the guide matches the programming, too, only the call letters in the guide are wrong.
> would you risk tivo making it worse by reporting?


I would do nothing, but
they make it worse
they make it better
they ignore you
Not good options, and it may fix itself.


----------



## a68oliver

Tivo just deleted the HD version of the ABC affiliate in Indianapolis,* WRTV6 HD* on Comcast, Crawfordsville system. The schedule for the SD Channel is still in place. Luckily, I don't have any recordings scheduled in the next 2 weeks. Summer reruns, I guess. Is anybody else seeing the problem in their city/system? I submitted a lineup issue to Tivo online.


----------



## burdellgp

NorthAlabama said:


> last night tivo incorrectly modified the call letters of our local affiliate, whiq, to the montgomery affiliate, waiq, but only the main station - the sub channels are all still labeled correctly. the guide matches the programming, too, only the call letters in the guide are wrong.
> 
> would you risk tivo making it worse by reporting?


On Comcast in Huntsville, TiVo has flopped 10/1010 back and forth between WHIQ and WAIQ several times in the last 3-4 months (along with some other Comcast channel name changes that don't matter because they're OnDemand "channels" and such). I wouldn't worry about it with TiVo; the guide info is correct, and that's what really matters.


----------



## just4tivo

just4tivo said:


> And now guide problems are back...


Took 10 days to resolve the guide issues this time.
6/23/17 received an email advising me the guide issues are resolved and case is closed.
6/24/17 received a phone call from 2nd tier TS advising me the guide issues are resolved and case is closed.

6/24/17 SIX hours later *exactly the same guide problems TiVo claims to have fixed have returned.*

TiVo needs to fire everyone in the guide-lineup department or TiVo knows these issues are not getting fixed and JUST DOESN'T CARE.

I'll revive my notice of dispute and file with the arbitration entity and file in small claims court.
The user agreement precludes me from a small claims court resolution in general but my state may provide an exception. At the very least TiVo will have to hire a local attorney to appear and dispute my filing and that will cost them $$$.

*Enough is enough.*


----------



## timstack8969

I'm on the Comcast of Garden State, NJ system (08054). I have Full Digital cable. When I picked my channel Line up the only one available was "Comcast of Garden State, NJ (Standard)" but I do receive all the channels above 100. When I go on TVguide.com Listings there is a Comcast of Garden State, NJ (Non-Rebuild Digital) but my Tivo did not show this was available to choose when doing Guided Setup Initially back when I bought a Tivo Bolt. Do I have to tell Tivo to add the Digital (Non Rebuild) Line up??? Also Comcast just added all the 1000's and there are many problems with channels saying their "HD" when their not.


----------



## JoeKustra

timstack8969 said:


> I'm on the Comcast of Garden State, NJ system (08054). I have Full Digital cable. When I picked my channel Line up the only one available was "Comcast of Garden State, NJ (Standard)" but I do receive all the channels above 100. When I go on TVguide.com Listings there is a Comcast of Garden State, NJ (Non-Rebuild Digital) but my Tivo did not show this was available to choose when doing Guided Setup Initially back when I bought a Tivo Bolt. Do I have to tell Tivo to add the Digital (Non Rebuild) Line up??? Also Comcast just added all the 1000's and there are many problems with channels saying their "HD" when their not.


Also check tv.com which also is a Rovi guide. For your zipcode it has Comcast (digital) only, but a lot of channels.

You only have one choice for your provider. There is no option for adding another headend or office. To get my channels, I need to choose a provider that hasn't existed for three years.


----------



## HerronScott

timstack8969 said:


> I'm on the Comcast of Garden State, NJ system (08054). I have Full Digital cable. When I picked my channel Line up the only one available was "Comcast of Garden State, NJ (Standard)" but I do receive all the channels above 100. When I go on TVguide.com Listings there is a Comcast of Garden State, NJ (Non-Rebuild Digital) but my Tivo did not show this was available to choose when doing Guided Setup Initially back when I bought a Tivo Bolt. Do I have to tell Tivo to add the Digital (Non Rebuild) Line up??? Also Comcast just added all the 1000's and there are many problems with channels saying their "HD" when their not.


I don't think you have to as our local Comcast franchise has only 1 option which is labelled similar to yours (Comcast Staunton Standard Cable) and covers all the channels we get here for all packages. I think the ones labelled non-rebuild are legacy ones from long ago.

Scott


----------



## ClearToLand

JoeKustra said:


> SkipMode. Sorry, not on a Series 4.
> 
> More:
> KUID = Keep Until I Delete
> TDL = To Do List
> C&DE = Clear & Delete Everything
> CPI&TDL = Clear Program Information and To Do List
> GS = Guided Setup
> MRS = Multi-Room Streaming
> MRV = Multi-Room Viewing
> TD = TiVo Desktop
> NPL = Now Playing List
> MAK = Media Access Key
> MBT/ODT = Motherboard Temperature/On Die Temperature (C)
> 
> 1P came about to differentiate it from OP.


Good Morning Joe,

I originally came upon this post (QUOTEd above) on my new Android tablet, but I absolutely REFUSE to PECK replies so this reply had to wait until I found your post again on my desktop.

I TRULY believe that you should add a LINK to this post in your SIG, ala:

Cable Only | *TiVo Abbreviations*​
since *SO* many folks (_cough_) FREQUENTLY use these abbreviations in their posts WITHOUT first describing what they mean (as in a Whitepaper) and Newbies (or even some Old-Timers) could get confused.


----------



## JoeKustra

ClearToLand said:


> Good Morning Joe,
> I originally came upon this post (QUOTEd above) on my new Android tablet, but I absolutely REFUSE to PECK replies so this reply had to wait until I found your post again on my desktop.
> I TRULY believe that you should add a LINK to this post in your SIG, ala:
> Cable Only | *TiVo Abbreviations*
> since *SO* many folks (_cough_) FREQUENTLY use these abbreviations in their posts WITHOUT first describing what they mean (as in a Whitepaper) and Newbies (or even some Old-Timers) could get confused.


I would, but the limit is 50 characters. Great idea, but I can't make it fit. Seems all the links include the whole URL of the post. I keep it as a Favorite in Windows IE11, so I can paste it quickly. I also add to it as I can.


----------



## ClearToLand

JoeKustra said:


> I would, but *the limit is 50 characters. Great idea, but I can't make it fit*. Seems all the links include the whole URL of the post. I keep it as a Favorite in Windows IE11, so I can paste it quickly. I also add to it as I can.


vvv LOOK DOWN vvv


----------



## JoeKustra

ClearToLand said:


> vvv LOOK DOWN vvv


Still no go. I clicked on my signature and the addition was ignored. I double clicked on my name, brought up my profile and then I get the error message.


----------



## ClearToLand

JoeKustra said:


> ClearToLand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Joe,
> 
> I originally came upon this post (QUOTEd above) on my new Android tablet, but I absolutely REFUSE to PECK replies so this reply had to wait until I found your post again on my desktop.
> 
> I TRULY believe that you should add a LINK to this post in your SIG, ala:
> 
> Cable Only | *TiVo Abbreviations*​
> since *SO* many folks (_cough_) FREQUENTLY use these abbreviations in their posts WITHOUT first describing what they mean (as in a Whitepaper) and Newbies (or even some Old-Timers) could get confused.
> 
> 
> 
> I would, but the limit is 50 characters. Great idea, but I can't make it fit. Seems all the links include the whole URL of the post. I keep it as a Favorite in Windows IE11, so I can paste it quickly. I also add to it as I can.
Click to expand...

.



JoeKustra said:


> ClearToLand said:
> 
> 
> 
> vvv LOOK DOWN vvv
> 
> 
> 
> Still no go. I clicked on my signature and the addition was ignored. I double clicked on my name, brought up my profile and then I get the error message.
Click to expand...

Hi Joe,

Glad to see that you got it (i.e. the new LINK in your SIG) working. :handok:

If you'd like the title of the LINK in your SIG to say '*TiVo Abbreviations*', like it does in my SIG example (instead of defaulting to the '_misleading _' title of the thread "*Rovi Lineup Issues & Corrections*"), use:


Code:


Cable Only | [URL='http://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?threads/rovi-lineup-issues-corrections.542760/page-63#post-11175907'][B][COLOR=#4d4dff]TiVo Abbreviations[/COLOR][/B][/URL]

If you have any questions / need any further assistance, PLEASE feel free to ask.


----------



## JoeKustra

ClearToLand said:


> .
> Hi Joe,
> 
> Glad to see that you got it (i.e. the new LINK in your SIG) working. :handok:


This is the funny part: I had signatures unchecked in my preferences, so I never saw the changes. Fixed, and thanks for the help.


----------



## NorthAlabama

NorthAlabama said:


> i'm facing a decision after last nights update - whether to risk tivo making things worse by my reporting a minor guide station labeling issue, or to leave well enough alone - let me try to explain:
> 
> alabama public television (apt) runs the same programming statewide on all stations, but naturally has different call letters for each of the 9 different broadcast affiliate cities - waiq, wbiq, wciq, etc. (you get the idea).
> 
> last night tivo incorrectly modified the call letters of our local affiliate, whiq, to the montgomery affiliate, waiq, but only the main station - the sub channels are all still labeled correctly. the guide matches the programming, too, only the call letters in the guide are wrong.
> 
> would you risk tivo making it worse by reporting?




JoeKustra said:


> I would do nothing, but
> they make it worse
> they make it better
> they ignore you
> Not good options, and it may fix itself.


follow up: after waiting a few days for it to correct, i decided to report the channel labeling issue, by phone. the first rep asked me for my account info, then placed me on hold for 5 minutes, so when he returned, i asked for a supervisor in the international call center (i immediately lost faith in his abilities).

the supervisor took the info, the two apt mis-labeled channels were corrected in the guide in 3 days, and an hour following the correction, i received an email closing the ticket. another hour later, a follow-up customer satisfaction survey. *this is the first time a guide correction has completed correctly, in a smooth, efficient, timely manner, with email communication follow-ups in the correct order, since the rovi merger - it appears things may be improving! (fingers crossed )*


----------



## NorthAlabama

well, i've been dreading posting this new info, but to be fair, i felt i should report both the good, and the bad:

guess what happened yesterday? yup, you guessed it, the mis-labeled apt channels are back. called this morning, and reported them again... [sigh]

eta: but both the mistakes *and* corrections are still happening amazingly fast!


----------



## tomhorsley

I've read about it in these forums, but now I've seen it. My "PTI" recordings from ESPNHD have started showing up with the title as a date string rather than "Pardon the Interruption".

And when I was looking at that, I just noticed the best ever listing in the silly suggestion bar at the top of the screen: "Channel no longer broadcasting" showing now on channel 390 .


----------



## Nickipedia

tomhorsley said:


> And when I was looking at that, I just noticed the best ever listing in the silly suggestion bar at the top of the screen: "Channel no longer broadcasting" showing now on channel 390 .


Was channel 390 Universal HD? It was supposed to go offline today. It's being replaced with the Olympic Channel in the morning. I'll be sure to set an alarm...


----------



## FitzAusTex

I did set an alarm. Olympic nutcase here, and actually set a manual recording, cause all that's displaying for the Olympic Channel is "to be announced". Didn't really expect much else from rovi.


----------



## Nickipedia

FitzAusTex said:


> I did set an alarm. Olympic nutcase here, and actually set a manual recording, cause all that's displaying for the Olympic Channel is "to be announced". Didn't really expect much else from rovi.


We could each open 5 tickets. Maybe we'll get lucky and not get 10 "repeat guided setup" messages back...


----------



## tarheelblue32

Nickipedia said:


> We could each open 5 tickets. Maybe we'll get lucky and not get 10 "repeat guided setup" messages back...


Seriously. I sometimes have to submit 3 or 4 support tickets to correct a single channel guide error. My guess is that the people TiVo has answering those lineup error support tickets are underpaid or incompetent, and are probably told to resolve 50 tickets/hour. To get through their quota, they probably just ignore at least 75% of them and mark them as resolved anyway.

TiVo's guide data errors are bad enough to have to put up with on their own. But when I take the time to follow the proper procedures to report the error to them and tell them exactly how to fix it and they don't even bother, it's infuriating.


----------



## eherberg

I wonder if a better option these days is to submit through other Rovi properties (like TV Guide). I had a friend who I gave my old TiVo Premiere to. He is a recent cord cutter and was using it with his XBox One. He doesn't use the TiVo guide on the box. He instead uses the OneGuide from the Xbox (due to voice compatibility). He just picks up the TiVo remote to watch recordings. While visiting, I happened to notice on his OneGuide that a CBS translator station that serves his area had listings that were off by one hour. The 10:00 news listed at 9:00, for example. Since Rovi supports OneGuide, I checked his TiVo guide and confirmed the one hour off problem existed there too. A final check on the TV Guide website confirmed it there, as well.

Rather than fill out a lineup request with TiVo, I sent an email to TV Guide. This was the weekend before the 4th of July. After the holiday (on the 5th), I got an email back from TV Guide stating they were submitting the correction. Two days later I got another email stating the problem was fixed. I confirmed this with the website and had my friend confirm it on his OneGuide and the TiVo (after he found the remote).

Bypassing TiVo resulted in the speediest lineup change I had experienced.


----------



## Nickipedia

eherberg said:


> Rather than fill out a lineup request with TiVo, I sent an email to TV Guide.


Good Point. It certainly can't hurt to send it to them. Do you remember the email for TV Guide?


----------



## eherberg

It was from their help pages for the website -- [email protected]

I would make sure your lineup issue exists on the site itself before sending. I know for most people, the TV Guide site should match their TiVo, but after a couple of laughable lineup change requests a few months into the Rovi transition - my TiVo no longer matches TV Guide for my zip. My TiVo now contains a mash-up of 2 different areas for my zip instead of the one shown on TV Guide. I gave up trying to get them to remove stations that were wildly out of my broadcast area.


----------



## Nickipedia

I normally check TV Guide before and after. Especially when I get a survey claiming the issue is resolved. I gave up on getting stations removed as well. One would think that if the station is offline, and removed from the FCC database, and in some cases was analog/transition, it's no longer needed. Maybe they're focusing all their efforts on getting rid of 2 entries for every OTA channel...


----------



## morac

Personally the only things I report are missing channels or if the guide data is wrong. 

I don't report inaccurate call letters as long as the channel data is correct as I don't care. I also don't report channels that should be removed since I can simply uncheck them from the channel list.


----------



## BobCamp1

Lately I've been getting a lot of "To Be Announced" for various shows. Random channels and random shows. I'm not even sure how to report that.


----------



## jfalkingham

Go Rovi Go!

Sent from my STV100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkster

Yeah, like - go AWAY, Rovi, go away!


----------



## tarheelblue32

eherberg said:


> It was from their help pages for the website -- [email protected]
> 
> I would make sure your lineup issue exists on the site itself before sending. I know for most people, the TV Guide site should match their TiVo, but after a couple of laughable lineup change requests a few months into the Rovi transition - my TiVo no longer matches TV Guide for my zip. My TiVo now contains a mash-up of 2 different areas for my zip instead of the one shown on TV Guide. I gave up trying to get them to remove stations that were wildly out of my broadcast area.


Okay well I'm going to give this email address a try for about 10 channels that I have been unsuccessful at getting TiVo to correct despite submitting several lineup correction tickets. We'll see how it goes, but I'm not very hopeful.


----------



## Nickipedia

Well I'll be damned! Last night I sent an email to the TV Guide email detailing the incorrect channel lineup. At 14:40 EDT today I got a response from TV Guide:


> *TV Guide Team* replied:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for reaching out. We work with a third party data provider for the information in our TV listings grid, so user feedback is hugely helpful in maintaining accurate listings.
> 
> We will report this issue to them and it should be resolved shortly.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Thank you,
> Alice
> 
> TV Guide Team


When I got home tonight I checked the TiVo and *the channel lineup is fixed!* :clapping:

In 10 hours TV Guide support got done what TiVo support was unable to do in 10 Months.

From now on, this will be my first email for channel lineup fixes! Way to go TV Guide!


----------



## eherberg

Yup -- exact same email I got from 'Alice'. 

You can expect a follow-up email in a day or two 'closing' the request.


----------



## NorthAlabama

NorthAlabama said:


> i'm facing a decision after last nights update - whether to risk tivo making things worse by my reporting a minor guide station labeling issue, or to leave well enough alone - let me try to explain:
> 
> alabama public television (apt) runs the same programming statewide on all stations, but naturally has different call letters for each of the 9 different broadcast affiliate cities - waiq, wbiq, wciq, etc. (you get the idea).
> 
> last night tivo incorrectly modified the call letters of our local affiliate, whiq, to the montgomery affiliate, waiq, but only the main station - the sub channels are all still labeled correctly. the guide matches the programming, too, only the call letters in the guide are wrong.
> 
> would you risk tivo making it worse by reporting?




NorthAlabama said:


> follow up: after waiting a few days for it to correct, i decided to report the channel labeling issue, by phone. the first rep asked me for my account info, then placed me on hold for 5 minutes, so when he returned, i asked for a supervisor in the international call center (i immediately lost faith in his abilities).
> 
> the supervisor took the info, the two apt mis-labeled channels were corrected in the guide in 3 days, and an hour following the correction, i received an email closing the ticket. another hour later, a follow-up customer satisfaction survey. *this is the first time a guide correction has completed correctly, in a smooth, efficient, timely manner, with email communication follow-ups in the correct order, since the rovi merger - it appears things may be improving! (fingers crossed )*





NorthAlabama said:


> well, i've been dreading posting this new info, but to be fair, i felt i should report both the good, and the bad:
> 
> guess what happened yesterday? yup, you guessed it, the mis-labeled apt channels are back. called this morning, and reported them again... [sigh]
> 
> eta: but both the mistakes *and* corrections are still happening amazingly fast!


follow-up: with no response from rivo regarding my second report (other channel line-up changes have occurred, but not my request), i decided to attack this from the side of apt (pbs), and immediately received a concerned response from their director of programming, promising to "quickly" work to resolve the issue (insert renewed faith here).


----------



## UCLABB

Nickipedia said:


> Well I'll be damned! Last night I sent an email to the TV Guide email detailing the incorrect channel lineup. At 14:40 EDT today I got a response from TV Guide:
> 
> When I got home tonight I checked the TiVo and *the channel lineup is fixed!* :clapping:
> 
> In 10 hours TV Guide support got done what TiVo support was unable to do in 10 Months.
> 
> From now on, this will be my first email for channel lineup fixes! Way to go TV Guide!


Hmm. Tvguide pays money to rovi, much more than one of us subscribers. Tvguide can go to a new guide supplier, we can't. I think I know why tvguide can get results. I'm emailing them. Fingers crossed.


----------



## mattyro7878

Whats gonna happen with all thos all-in's or PLS's when Tivo becomes too crappy to use? Combined with half the channels going IP?!! Can u start a class action cuz something doesnt work as well as it used to?


----------



## NorthAlabama

i believe the realization of your concerns are many years away - i converted to hd 10 years ago, but for some odd reason, over half the channels from comcast are still broadcast in standard definition.


----------



## UCLABB

NorthAlabama said:


> i believe the realization of your concerns are many years away - i converted to hd 10 years ago, but for some odd reason, over half the channels from comcast are still broadcast in standard definition.


Are you serious? Charter/Spectrum has all channels in HD except for a couple of broadcast sub channels and some obscure sports channels. No wonder Comcast doesn't have SDV. I'd rather put up with a TA than have half my channels in HD.


----------



## NorthAlabama

UCLABB said:


> Are you serious? Charter/Spectrum has all channels in HD except for a couple of broadcast sub channels and some obscure sports channels. No wonder Comcast doesn't have SDV. I'd rather put up with a TA than have half my channels in HD.


yes, most channels are available in hd, but the sd feeds are still being broadcast, too - why? couldn't that sd bandwidth be used for other purposes?

it's because not everyone has hd, so the old technology still continues to hang on, which was kinda' my point - change is slow, and it takes a long time.


----------



## Space

NorthAlabama said:


> yes, most channels are available in hd, but the sd feeds are still being broadcast, too - why? couldn't that sd bandwidth be used for other purposes?
> 
> it's because not everyone has hd, so the old technology still continues to hang on, which was kinda' my point - change is slow, and it takes a long time.


I think it's more because they don't want the expense of swapping out all those old SD boxes for HD boxes.

You can watch an HD channel with an HD box and an SD TV (in letterbox or zoom mode).


----------



## NorthAlabama

Space said:


> I think it's more because they don't want the expense of swapping out all those old SD boxes for HD boxes.
> 
> You can watch an HD channel with an HD box and an SD TV (in letterbox or zoom mode).


you've made a valid point, and i imagine the resulting truck rolls and customer service calls would cost way more than the equipment - when purchased in bulk, the tech is relatively cheap.

still, the point was how slowly change actually happens in practice, not sd vs. hd.


----------



## pdhenry

This would be funny if it wasn't sort of incompetent. My 1P for Doc Martin on PBS occasionally records Martin on BET, with a Doc Martin episode description attached.


----------



## UCLABB

So I sent lineup issues to TV guide. Got email back saying "we get our guide data from TiVo, contact them". Oh well.


----------



## tarheelblue32

UCLABB said:


> So I sent lineup issues to TV guide. Got email back saying "we get our guide data from TiVo, contact them". Oh well.


Sounds like too many of us started flooding them with lineup corrections because of this thread and they didn't want to deal with it anymore.


----------



## UCLABB

tarheelblue32 said:


> Sounds like too many of us started flooding them with lineup corrections because of this thread and they didn't want to deal with it anymore.


I CC'd TiVo and TV guide cc'd them on their response. Perhaps TiVo knowing that a prime customer knows there is a problem will cause them to act. Hey, I can hope!


----------



## HerronScott

UCLABB said:


> I CC'd TiVo and TV guide cc'd them on their response. Perhaps TiVo knowing that a prime customer knows there is a problem will cause them to act. Hey, I can hope!


Maybe you shouldn't have copied TiVo since that pointed TVguide in the direction that you aren't really using their services (except maybe to double-check what your TiVo shows).

Scott


----------



## Nickipedia

UCLABB said:


> So I sent lineup issues to TV guide. Got email back saying "we get our guide data from TiVo, contact them". Oh well.


I made a point to not mention TiVo at all for the reasons Scott mentioned. You could always try again. Here's a copy of what I sent:

-----------------------------------------------------------------

There is an error in the channel lineup in my area:

ZIP: 48706
Provider: Charter Communications (Bay City) (Digital (non-rebuild))

Channel 814 is HMMHD - Hallmark Movies & Mysteries HD

It is currently incorrectly listed as HALLMARKHD - Hallmark Channel HD
HALLMARKHD is actually channel 754, which is listed correctly in the guide.


----------



## eherberg

Yup -- same here. I made sure to verify the issue on the TV Guide website and *only* mentioned my issue in the context of the website listings (with examples and screenshot from their website). Emailing them and mentioning TiVo at all is likely going to send it the digital circular file cabinet.


----------



## UCLABB

Nickipedia said:


> I made a point to not mention TiVo at all for the reasons Scott mentioned. You could always try again. Here's a copy of what I sent:
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> There is an error in the channel lineup in my area:
> 
> ZIP: 48706
> Provider: Charter Communications (Bay City) (Digital (non-rebuild))
> 
> Channel 814 is HMMHD - Hallmark Movies & Mysteries HD
> 
> It is currently incorrectly listed as HALLMARKHD - Hallmark Channel HD
> HALLMARKHD is actually channel 754, which is listed correctly in the guide.


I think that might be okay for one channel screwed up. Easy enough for TV Guide to quickly notify TiVo. Unfortunately I have a rather extensive and complicated lineup issue. Charter/Spectrum for some unknown reason introduced a more extensive lineup for new customers and has left old customers with a different lineup. It took me months to get to the right person to change my lineup to the new one. I can now get all the new channels, but of course no guide info for them.


----------



## UCLABB

Okay, coincidence or did my ploy work? As I posted yesterday I sent an email to tvguide with a cc to tivo saying that I had significant lineup issues. Today they are fixed. Could be that 10 days after I originally informed TiVo of the issues, they fixed them yesterday and my connection to the server picked it up this morning. We will never know.


----------



## NorthAlabama

UCLABB said:


> Okay, coincidence or did my ploy work? As I posted yesterday I sent an email to tvguide with a cc to tivo saying that I had significant lineup issues. Today they are fixed. Could be that 10 days after I originally informed TiVo of the issues, they fixed them yesterday and my connection to the server picked it up this morning. We will never know.


did you receive emails from tivo indicating a closed case, then a follow-up satisfaction survey? if not, i doubt it was tivo.


----------



## UCLABB

NorthAlabama said:


> did you receive emails from tivo indicating a closed case, then a follow-up satisfaction survey? if not, i doubt it was tivo.


I get surveys before the fix every time. I have never gotten a closed case email after a fix. I have no idea what you mean when you say "I doubt it was TiVo". How else does a lineup get fixed if not for TiVo? This was a complex multiple channel fix caused by Specrum having different lineups in the same area, one for old subs and one for new subs.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i doubt it was your specific tivo case.


----------



## UCLABB

NorthAlabama said:


> i doubt it was your specific tivo case.


Of course it was my specific case. I filed four lineup issues and I got an email back asking that I send the complete Spectrum lineup to them which I did. Ten days later and one day after I sent the issue to TV Guide with a cc to TiVo, the issues were all fixed. The TV guide listing for my zip code was also fixed

I wouldn't be surprised if I'm the only TiVo owner in my area. A year or so ago my TiVo guide was screwed up with about two dozen channels showing the wrong feed, E rather than W, or vice versa. I had to submit about 8-10 lineup issues to TiVo to get it rectified. If there were other TiVo users in my area, I would think they would have been complaining too. I had to guide one new poster here to a zip in another city that I was using temporarily that was close to the correct feeds.


----------



## NorthAlabama

you asked:



UCLABB said:


> Okay, coincidence or did my ploy work?


i asked:



NorthAlabama said:


> did you receive emails from tivo indicating a closed case.


you replied:



UCLABB said:


> I have never gotten a closed case email after a fix.


so i made a determination based on the info you provided. if you don't want others to answer, don't ask questions in public forums.


----------



## wmhjr

UCLABB said:


> Of course it was my specific case. I filed four lineup issues and I got an email back asking that I send the complete Spectrum lineup to them which I did. Ten days later and one day after I sent the issue to TV Guide with a cc to TiVo, the issues were all fixed. The TV guide listing for my zip code was also fixed


If I stand outside tonight a chant "Sun, come up" 20 times" and then it comes up in the morning, does that mean that of course it was my chanting that made the sun come up?

For anybody not getting direct feedback from Tivo/Rovi/TV Guide to have absolute conviction that ANY action is the result of their input is ridiculous. Nobody really knows how the disfunction within Tivo/Rovi happens at this point. I don't even bother with corrections any more - and haven't for months. There is no apparent reason to their disfunction.


----------



## JoeKustra

There are many issues with the guide. Getting them fixed is not always quick or easy. I was surprised to see MSNBC tonight at 6pm has the new program. I was not surprised TiVo's boiler plate, used after 7 days, has not and maybe never will. It's "my" normal, like late night getting metadata for one week in a two week guide.

I have received feedback requests for guide changes until recently. I don't answer since they don't include what was fixed (except the case number) and a computer could send that. I'll get personal if they get personal.


----------



## UCLABB

NorthAlabama said:


> you asked:
> 
> i asked:
> 
> you replied:
> 
> so i made a determination based on the info you provided. if you don't want others to answer, don't ask questions in public forums.


My first post on this was a rhetorical question. Was this the fix just routine based on my lineup issues I submitted to TiVo or was it because I notified one of TiVos data customers, TV Guide, of the problem. I even said "we will never know". I don't think you read my first post very carefully or maybe I just wasn't clear.


----------



## NorthAlabama

yes, i suspected it was a rhetorical question, but the fact you've never received a case closed email communication from tivo is still suspicious - i have reported several issues, and even if it's months later, i've always gotten one when tivo closes the case, resolved, or not.


----------



## UCLABB

wmhjr said:


> If I stand outside tonight a chant "Sun, come up" 20 times" and then it comes up in the morning, does that mean that of course it was my chanting that made the sun come up?
> 
> For anybody not getting direct feedback from Tivo/Rovi/TV Guide to have absolute conviction that ANY action is the result of their input is ridiculous. Nobody really knows how the disfunction within Tivo/Rovi happens at this point. I don't even bother with corrections any more - and haven't for months. There is no apparent reason to their disfunction.


My experience with TiVo is that they have routinely fixed every issue I have submitted to them and they have been numerous, more than a dozen. So, I doubt that that it is just coincidence that a dozen lineup corrections get corrected five or ten days after I submitted them.

I am not trying to defend TiVo here, the problems should have never been there to begin with. And, there are other issues that are seemingly unfixable.


----------



## UCLABB

NorthAlabama said:


> yes, i suspected it was a rhetorical question, but the fact you've never received a case closed email communication from tivo is still suspicious - i have reported several issues, and even if it's months later, i've always gotten one when tivo closes the case, resolved, or not.


See post above. Many lineup issues submitted without one single cased closed response. I do get an immediate reply with case number and a few days later a satisfaction survey, but never a case closed response.


----------



## mattyro7878

NorthAlabama said:


> but how will the tech ever learn if you dont give him the chance???
> ​follow up: after waiting a few days for it to correct, i decided to report the channel labeling issue, by phone. the first rep asked me for my account info, then placed me on hold for 5 minutes, so when he returned, i asked for a supervisor in the international call center (i immediately lost faith in his abilities).
> 
> the supervisor took the info, the two apt mis-labeled channels were corrected in the guide in 3 days, and an hour following the correction, i received an email closing the ticket. another hour later, a follow-up customer satisfaction survey. *this is the first time a guide correction has completed correctly, in a smooth, efficient, timely manner, with email communication follow-ups in the correct order, since the rovi merger - it appears things may be improving! (fingers crossed )*


----------



## NorthAlabama

the operative words were "in the correct order" - i've always received a case closed email.


----------



## NorthAlabama

UCLABB said:


> See post above. Many lineup issues submitted without one single cased closed response. I do get an immediate reply with case number and a few days later a satisfaction survey, but never a case closed response.


see post(s) above - it's interesting that i, and others, have received case closed emails, and you never have.


----------



## UCLABB

Another tidbit on whether notifying TiVo's customer, TV Guide, might be useful. I got this email today from: DATA Client Services <[email protected]> with a cc to TV Guide:

Hello,

The lineup was audited on 07/22.

Thanks,
Jose

That email address was the the one TV Guide cc'd when they responded back to me. So, it does appear that TiVo seems to be quickly responsive to their data customers.


----------



## UCLABB

NorthAlabama said:


> see post(s) above - it's interesting that i, and others, have received case closed emails, and you never have.


Not sure what you are implying. Am I lying?

Note all of my lineup changes were submitted via the online form, not by telephone.


----------



## NorthAlabama

no implication, simply an observation summary of previous comments. 

i've reported by both phone and online form, and have received case closed notifications.


----------



## wmhjr

UCLABB said:


> My experience with TiVo is that they have routinely fixed every issue I have submitted to them and they have been numerous, more than a dozen. So, I doubt that that it is just coincidence that a dozen lineup corrections get corrected five or ten days after I submitted them.
> 
> I am not trying to defend TiVo here, the problems should have never been there to begin with. And, there are other issues that are seemingly unfixable.


That's hilarious. There are tons of people who have submitted using the form, the phone, etc, and for which action has never been taken. More than a dozen? Lightweight. I had more than that in the first week months ago. There are many that have never ever been corrected. There are others that have gotten corrected, and then broken again. I am very glad you're seeing some results. I gave up long ago - after many many times more reports than you've made to date.


----------



## mattyro7878

I cant find tonite's Yankee game...went to TVGuide as recommended here and in CT they are on My9 (ch59). I forced a connection, expecting the right info to be in the guide. Guess what?? No change. I guess anyone in CT on Cox will be playing channel roulette.


----------



## NorthAlabama

mattyro7878 said:


> I cant find tonite's Yankee game...went to TVGuide as recommended here and in CT they are on My9 (ch59). I forced a connection, expecting the right info to be in the guide. Guess what?? No change. I guess anyone in CT on Cox will be playing channel roulette.


New York *Yankees* (MLB) *TV* *Listings* | TVGuide.com


----------



## JoeKustra

mattyro7878 said:


> I cant find tonite's Yankee game...went to TVGuide as recommended here and in CT they are on My9 (ch59). I forced a connection, expecting the right info to be in the guide. Guess what?? No change. I guess anyone in CT on Cox will be playing channel roulette.


I went to Search, entered MLB, and then upcoming. It found the Reds @ Yankees at 7pm on WPIX. However, I'm in a DMA where it may be blanked out since I have a closer My9 channel. Sounds like a Cox problem.


----------



## JoeKustra

I couldn't think of a good place to post this, but this seemed ok. The Weather Channel, my favorite place to hide from politics, has started using the year as the Season. Kinda cute.


----------



## morac

So next week Cartoon Network shows "Cartoon Network Programming" from 6 am to 8 PM all week.


----------



## velouria28

morac said:


> So next week Cartoon Network shows "Cartoon Network Programming" from 6 am to 8 PM all week.


"Well technically it's correct," muttered Rovi.


----------



## NorthAlabama

morac said:


> So next week Cartoon Network shows "Cartoon Network Programming" from 6 am to 8 PM all week.


it's time to stop reporting these errors to tivo, and start reporting them to the individual networks instead.


----------



## TonyD79

Sigh. Reported a few issues and got back the "send us your lineup" nonsense. I blasted back that I don't do TiVo's work for them. Especially since last time did nothing.


----------



## tarheelblue32

TonyD79 said:


> Sigh. Reported a few issues and got back the "send us your lineup" nonsense. I blasted back that I don't do TiVo's work for them. Especially since last time did nothing.


I imported my entire channel lineup to an excel spreadsheet from my cable company's website and emailed it to them last week as they requested. They still haven't corrected the issues.


----------



## TonyD79

morac said:


> So next week Cartoon Network shows "Cartoon Network Programming" from 6 am to 8 PM all week.


Data is there now.


----------



## tarheelblue32

Okay so I have to give the TiVo lineup people a little credit here. After emailing them the excel file with my complete channel lineup last week, it looks like they actually did a complete audit and fixed lots of channels that weren't even part my TV package so I didn't bother to report them. There were 7 different channels I wanted them to fix and they probably fixed over 100 different channels in all. Most of those were foreign language and specialty sports channel I will never receive, but still good for them.


----------



## UCLABB

tarheelblue32 said:


> Okay so I have to give the TiVo lineup people a little credit here. After emailing them the excel file with my complete channel lineup last week, it looks like they actually did a complete audit and fixed lots of channels that weren't even part my TV package so I didn't bother to report them. There were 7 different channels I wanted them to fix and they probably fixed over 100 different channels in all. Most of those were foreign language and specialty sports channel I will never receive, but still good for them.


Yeah, after mailing the lineup and also contacting tvguide, I got an Email saying they audited the lineup. I didn't inspect it carefully, but there seemed to be a lot of new channels. In fact, I started getting wish list recordings on a Channel I never heard of.

Now for some unknown reason, Spectrum is missing the two channels from its printable lineup that I have asked TiVo to add. Sure enough, TiVo asked me to send the lineup and the printable lineup from spectrum is the only one I can send via PDF. Fortunately, one is for a channel I don't watch (figured I'd help out people who do watch it while I was going through the process) and the other is the Olympic Channel that I probably won't have any interest in until the next winter games.


----------



## Mr Tony

Does Tivo actually read when a lineup request is sent? Reason I ask is yesterday a new station was added OTA. LightTV (Light TV - Wikipedia) was added to my FOX station. So I sent them an update letting them know that LightTv launched in Minneapolis, MN on KMSPDT3 RF9 PSIP 9-5. Today I get an email as such
_

_

In order to research and resolve your channel lineup issue, we will need further information. Please provide one to three examples of your channel lineup discrepancy in the following format


_

The channel number and call letters as displayed on the TiVo Banner.
The correct name for the station.
If OTA channels, the frequency index numbers (RF channel or Real channel number) for all channels involved.
You can find this information in the antenna signal strength meter screen.


_
which I already had sent them......oh well sent it again


----------



## TonyD79

I really think it is their way of stiff arming you. I have had no joy from them on corrections when I've sent it before. 

THEY are in the guide data business. Why do they need to get lineups from customers?


----------



## tarheelblue32

TonyD79 said:


> I really think it is their way of stiff arming you. I have had no joy from them on corrections when I've sent it before.
> 
> THEY are in the guide data business. Why do they need to get lineups from customers?


I don't mind helping them correct errors, it's just extremely frustrating when you try to help them fix the problems and they don't fix them.


----------



## osu1991

unclehonkey said:


> Does Tivo actually read when a lineup request is sent? Reason I ask is yesterday a new station was added OTA. LightTV (Light TV - Wikipedia) was added to my FOX station. So I sent them an update letting them know that LightTv launched in Minneapolis, MN on KMSPDT3 RF9 PSIP 9-5. Today I get an email as such
> _
> 
> _
> 
> In order to research and resolve your channel lineup issue, we will need further information. Please provide one to three examples of your channel lineup discrepancy in the following format
> 
> 
> _
> 
> The channel number and call letters as displayed on the TiVo Banner.
> The correct name for the station.
> If OTA channels, the frequency index numbers (RF channel or Real channel number) for all channels involved.
> You can find this information in the antenna signal strength meter screen.
> 
> 
> _
> which I already had sent them......oh well sent it again


I did the same thing last week when our cozi channel changed to light tv. Sent same info and format and got same reply, so I sent it again. I just got a new email a few minutes ago that it's fixed.

I just checked my Roamio OTA and there are now 2 entries for that subchannel. The new listing has an asterisk next to the call letters in the channel list menu and it's the only one that will actually tune to the channel now. It says to be announced now in the guide. I tried connecting to TiVo but it didn't add any info. Will try again later or wait and see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## eherberg

osu1991 said:


> I did the same thing last week when our cozi channel changed to light tv. Sent same info and format and got same reply, so I sent it again. I just got a new email a few minutes ago that it's fixed.
> 
> I just checked my Roamio OTA and there are now 2 entries for that subchannel. The new listing has an asterisk next to the call letters in the channel list menu and it's the only one that will actually tune to the channel now. It says to be announced now in the guide. I tried connecting to TiVo but it didn't add any info. Will try again later or wait and see what tomorrow brings.


The asterisk means it is a scanned channel - but not in the listings database.


----------



## tomhorsley

TonyD79 said:


> I blasted back that I don't do TiVo's work for them.


Which is actually too bad, I strongly suspect a social media network could do a better job of providing info than Rovi does, and also do a better job of providing timely skip mode data. Too bad TiVo will almost certainly never be interested in augmenting their data this way (they could make using it optional for skeptics who don't think it will work).


----------



## tarheelblue32

tomhorsley said:


> Which is actually too bad, I strongly suspect a social media network could do a better job of providing info than Rovi does, and also do a better job of providing timely skip mode data. Too bad TiVo will almost certainly never be interested in augmenting their data this way (they could make using it optional for skeptics who don't think it will work).


I wish TiVo did have some kind of "trusted user" status so we could just fix their guide data ourselves a la Wikipedia style. I'd totally do my part.


----------



## osu1991

I swear nothing is easy with them. Now I see the problem even though I told them twice the channel fequecy was 47, they've assigned it channel frequecy 16 which is where it will move in 2 years as part of the OTA repack


----------



## TonyD79

Amazing! One day after I sent the email blasting them, they fixed all the channels I asked for. 

Lineup is almost perfect now (i didn't list all the channels messed up as I focused one ones I use )

Maybe I will send them a full lineup now ad a thank you. 

Maybe.


----------



## sharkster

TonyD79 said:


> Amazing! One day after I sent the email blasting them, they fixed all the channels I asked for.
> 
> Lineup is almost perfect now (i didn't list all the channels messed up as I focused one ones I use )
> 
> Maybe I will send them a full lineup now ad a thank you.
> 
> Maybe.


Sounds familiar! When I first got my newest Bolt, a couple months ago, there were some missing channels. I did one of those forms to report the missing channels. (they were in the guide, just nothing there) A day later I got an email saying that they fixed it and case closed. They didn't. I did the 'how do you like us for how we fixed your problem' survey and gave them a ration about them NOT having fixed the problem and 'PLEASE FIX IT'.

Several days later it was magically fixed. Guess they like it rough.


----------



## morac

TiVo completely screwed up Cartoon Network's Adult Swim lineup, which changed this week. Of course TiVo didn't pick it up, nor did they correct it for next week either.


----------



## timstack8969

morac said:


> TiVo completely screwed up Cartoon Network's Adult Swim lineup, which changed this week. Of course TiVo didn't pick it up, nor did they correct it for next week either.


Showtime Programming/Previews shows this on my ShoHD channel listing for Sunday afternoon 12:45-3:00 PM,??? Really need update this


----------



## dlfl

What a joke Rovi metadata is. We were watching S4E8 of AMC's Turn series and wondered how many more episodes remained in this season. So we went to Episodes in Explore this Show and we saw only one remaining: S4E9. But then at the end of the recording it said "only two episodes remaining". (huh ????). And mr. Google confirmed there is S4E10 scheduled for 8/12/2017.

TiVo deserves to go down the tube. It's been a year now and the RoVi data is still full of errors.


----------



## lpwcomp

Anyone who expected Rovi to fix their processes after the purchase because "they now had a vested interest" was a fool.


----------



## tarheelblue32

lpwcomp said:


> Anyone who expected Rovi to fix their processes after the purchase because "they now had a vested interest" was a fool.


I would think any data company would have a vested interest in maintaining an accurate database. It just seems queer to me that they don't seem to care.


----------



## eherberg

dlfl said:


> What a joke Rovi metadata is. We were watching S4E8 of AMC's Turn series and wondered how many more episodes remained in this season. So we went to Episodes in Explore this Show and we saw only one remaining: S4E9. But then at the end of the recording it said "only two episodes remaining". (huh ????). And mr. Google confirmed there is S4E10 scheduled for 8/12/2017.
> 
> TiVo deserves to go down the tube. It's been a year now and the RoVi data is still full of errors.


I guess I'm not surprised (nor would expect) that future episodes (especially near 2 weeks out) would be in the episodes list. The index is only populated from listings and OTT availability.

The real problem is that it doesn't work for stuff that is previously broadcast. I just looked at 'Somewhere Between' that has 2 episodes aired, and 2 more upcoming with the next 9 days. The list shows episode 1 ... but no episode 2 at all. It's like it doesn't exist.


----------



## series5orpremier

timstack8969 said:


> Showtime Programming/Previews shows this on my ShoHD channel listing for Sunday afternoon 12:45-3:00 PM,??? Really need update this


Yeah, RoVi butchered the Ray Donovan marathon guide data this weekend so now I'm missing at least a couple of the Ray Donovan episodes I was collecting. The data was fine a couple of days ago but it was overwritten with garbage. Thanks RoVi.


----------



## lpwcomp

tarheelblue32 said:


> I would think any data company would have a vested interest in maintaining an accurate database. It just seems queer to me that they don't seem to care.


Rovi has been providing crappy data for years and buying TiVo didn't give them any additional incentive to fix it as TiVo owners probably represent a very small percentage of their customer base, especially from an ongoing revenue stream standpoint.


----------



## Mr Tony

well I have to give them credit. This morning when I did my manual update at 9am central I got a message of a new channel
KMSPDT3 9-5 which is now guide info for Light Tv


----------



## b_scott

dlfl said:


> What a joke Rovi metadata is. We were watching S4E8 of AMC's Turn series and wondered how many more episodes remained in this season. So we went to Episodes in Explore this Show and we saw only one remaining: S4E9. But then at the end of the recording it said "only two episodes remaining". (huh ????). And mr. Google confirmed there is S4E10 scheduled for 8/12/2017.
> 
> TiVo deserves to go down the tube. It's been a year now and the RoVi data is still full of errors.


this was posted 14 days out from ep 10. Usually you only get 11 days ahead, I think.


----------



## b_scott

series5orpremier said:


> Yeah, RoVi butchered the Ray Donovan marathon guide data this weekend so now I'm missing at least a couple of the Ray Donovan episodes I was collecting. The data was fine a couple of days ago but it was overwritten with garbage. Thanks RoVi.


Luckily you can use the Showtime Anytime app on pretty much anything (except Tivo)


----------



## lpwcomp

b_scott said:


> this was posted 14 days out from ep 10. Usually you only get 11 days ahead, I think.


Lately, I've been getting 14 days of future data.

If you want an example within the next week, Sunday night's new episode of "Rick and Morty" has no season or episode numbers nor an OAD.


----------



## dlfl

dlfl said:


> What a joke Rovi metadata is. We were watching S4E8 of AMC's Turn series and wondered how many more episodes remained in this season. So we went to Episodes in Explore this Show and we saw only one remaining: S4E9. But then at the end of the recording it said "only two episodes remaining". (huh ????). And mr. Google confirmed there is S4E10 scheduled for 8/12/2017.
> 
> TiVo deserves to go down the tube. It's been a year now and the RoVi data is still full of errors.





eherberg said:


> I guess I'm not surprised (nor would expect) that future episodes (especially near 2 weeks out) would be in the episodes list. The index is only populated from listings and OTT availability.
> 
> The real problem is that it doesn't work for stuff that is previously broadcast. I just looked at 'Somewhere Between' that has 2 episodes aired, and 2 more upcoming with the next 9 days. The list shows episode 1 ... but no episode 2 at all. It's like it doesn't exist.





b_scott said:


> this was posted 14 days out from ep 10. Usually you only get 11 days ahead, I think.


OK, so when you "Explore" a show and look for its episodes, you only get those that are in the program guide, even though the network's web site shows episodes way beyond that point. I guess that's the way it works but that doesn't make it good.

Even if one considers that as acceptable, there are still lots of other errors in the Rovi data that make it a joke. I and many other forum posters have detailed these deficiencies.


----------



## NorthAlabama

dlfl said:


> OK, so when you "Explore" a show and look for its episodes, you only get those that are in the program guide, even though the network's web site shows episodes way beyond that point. I guess that's the way it works but that doesn't make it good.


actually, before the rovi/tivo merger, it would routinely list all episodes and seasons of most every series explored, just as you were expecting. not as often anymore, but it will sometimes return the info you were looking for.


----------



## lpwcomp

dlfl said:


> OK, so when you "Explore" a show and look for its episodes, you only get those that are in the program guide, even though the network's web site shows episodes way beyond that point. I guess that's the way it works but that doesn't make it good.
> 
> Even if one considers that as acceptable, there are still lots of other errors in the Rovi data that make it a joke. I and many other forum posters have detailed these deficiencies.


I don't consider it acceptable but then it isn't true either. If you select "Show(all)" when viewing an episode list, you quite often see episodes beyond the two week window. On a whole though, the current TiVo data is dreadful. They keep making the exact same mistakes over and over.


----------



## dlfl

lpwcomp said:


> I don't consider it acceptable but then it isn't true either. If you select "Show(all)" when viewing an episode list, you quite often see episodes beyond the two week window. On a whole though, the current TiVo data is dreadful. They keep making the exact same mistakes over and over.


Yes, it's time I accepted that getting good guide data and metadata "quite often" is the new normal for TiVo.


----------



## lpwcomp

dlfl said:


> Yes, it's time I accepted that getting good guide data and metadata "quite often" is the new normal for TiVo.


I didn't say nor even imply that. In fact quite the opposite.


----------



## morac

NorthAlabama said:


> actually, before the rovi/tivo merger, it would routinely list all episodes and seasons of most every series explored, just as you were expecting. not as often anymore, but it will sometimes return the info you were looking for.


Yeah prior to the guide switchover, you could actually schedule OnePasses for shows that weren't airing for months. Now frequently you can't schedule a OnePass until about a week before it airs.


----------



## NorthAlabama

morac said:


> Yeah prior to the guide switchover, you could actually schedule OnePasses for shows that weren't airing for months. Now frequently you can't schedule a OnePass until about a week before it airs.


one example of it working correctily is tonight's premier of "manhunt: Unabomber" on discovery - when i explore the show, i can see all 8 eps and titles, and a placeholder for the combined airing of eps 1&2 tonight. breaking bad is another, it lists each season with all ep titles.


----------



## dlfl

dlfl said:


> Yes, it's time I accepted that getting good guide data and metadata "quite often" is the new normal for TiVo.





lpwcomp said:


> I didn't say nor even imply that. In fact quite the opposite.


Sorry I thought it would be obvious I was being sarcastic, i.e., getting good data "quite often" (your words) is *not* acceptable IMO. It should be good "almost always". If we're still in disagreement, please clarify.


----------



## TonyD79

dlfl said:


> OK, so when you "Explore" a show and look for its episodes, you only get those that are in the program guide, even though the network's web site shows episodes way beyond that point. I guess that's the way it works but that doesn't make it good.
> 
> Even if one considers that as acceptable, there are still lots of other errors in the Rovi data that make it a joke. I and many other forum posters have detailed these deficiencies.


Make sure you aren't set to show (available) when you explore. I'm pretty sure that is the default. It will only show what is in the guide for upcoming shows.

For example, by default I see only up to episode 4 of this season for Game of Thrones but if I hit C to get all, I see to episode 7 which is it for this year. Episode 5 is in the to do list but hasn't been indexed into the "available" episodes. That is a software not a guide issue.

It is easy to assume something is always bad or wrong when it often is. Rovi data has flaws but we all read more flaws than there are. It's human nature.


----------



## NorthAlabama

TonyD79 said:


> Make sure you aren't set to show (available) when you explore. I'm pretty sure that is the default. It will only show what is in the guide for upcoming shows.
> 
> For example, by default I see only up to episode 4 of this season for Game of Thrones but if I hit C to get all, I see to episode 7 which is it for this year. Episode 5 is in the to do list but hasn't been indexed into the "available" episodes. That is a software not a guide issue.
> 
> It is easy to assume something is always bad or wrong when it often is. Rovi data has flaws but we all read more flaws than there are. It's human nature.


sometimes i forget that setting is there, until the explore returns limited results, that is...


----------



## TonyD79

NorthAlabama said:


> sometimes i forget that setting is there, until the explore returns limited results, that is...


Me too. That's why I reminded everyone.


----------



## b_scott

still dealing with ends of shows being cut off. Watched the Jim Jeffries show on Comedy Central, and recorded The Daily Show after it. 47 seconds of the JJ show was cut off and tacked to the front of The Daily Show. That's not right.

Comcast Chicago.


----------



## danm628

b_scott said:


> still dealing with ends of shows being cut off. Watched the Jim Jeffries show on Comedy Central, and recorded The Daily Show after it. 47 seconds of the JJ show was cut off and tacked to the front of The Daily Show. That's not right.
> 
> Comcast Chicago.


I'm noticing that on some networks. USA. Cooking channel.

Oddly it happens on the Bolt. The Roamio recording of the same show will be perfect or maybe a second or two off. The Bolt will be a minute or more off.

But only sometimes. Some channels.


----------



## NorthAlabama

b_scott said:


> still dealing with ends of shows being cut off. Watched the Jim Jeffries show on Comedy Central, and recorded The Daily Show after it. 47 seconds of the JJ show was cut off and tacked to the front of The Daily Show. That's not right.
> 
> Comcast Chicago.


while i don't watch a lot of cc any more, i remember this being a constant problem for the network, and it seem to get worse later into the night/early morning - i pad every recording & 1p on cc.


----------



## tomhorsley

b_scott said:


> still dealing with ends of shows being cut off. Watched the Jim Jeffries show on Comedy Central, and recorded The Daily Show after it. 47 seconds of the JJ show was cut off and tacked to the front of The Daily Show. That's not right.
> 
> Comcast Chicago.


At least they finally added a way to make an extra minute or two of padding the default option so I don't have to remember to set each one pass individually when I create it. I know I've had computers where the motherboard clock would lose something like 2 minutes every day. It wouldn't surprise me if some TiVos had equally accurate internal clocks. And I've often suspected that many TV networks keep their clocks accurate by having some engineer check his timex once a week or so. Padding all recordings is the way to go .


----------



## danm628

tomhorsley said:


> At least they finally added a way to make an extra minute or two of padding the default option so I don't have to remember to set each one pass individually when I create it. I know I've had computers where the motherboard clock would lose something like 2 minutes every day. It wouldn't surprise me if some TiVos had equally accurate internal clocks. And I've often suspected that many TV networks keep their clocks accurate by having some engineer check his timex once a week or so. Padding all recordings is the way to go .


TiVo used to use NTP. I assume they still do. One of the things NTP does is adjust for local clock drift. Though they could have messed that up at some point.


----------



## sharkster

I don't know enough to know to what this would be attributed (Rovi guide data?), but it was such a bizarre anomaly - something I've certainly never seen on any of my Tivos in over 13 years...

Note on the right side, bottom half, where it shows the length of the show recorded. This is a one hour show. But, here, you see 7 days, 5 hours, 25 minutes. Thankfully, it actually only recorded the normal 1 hour period. But - what the heck?

ETA - Having a problem with the pic uploading.  For some reason tinypic won't load it from my computer. D'oh! A post from somebody else in another thread showed me that I can do 'upload' from my computer to here. Geez, can't believe that escaped me.


----------



## NorthAlabama

NorthAlabama said:


> follow-up: with no response from rivo regarding my second report (other channel line-up changes have occurred, but not my request), i decided to attack this from the side of apt (pbs), and immediately received a concerned response from their director of programming, promising to "quickly" work to resolve the issue (insert renewed faith here).


follow up: it appears apt (pbs) has achieved success effecting a guide change with tivo regarding their local stations, a week after sending an email to their director of programming, i've received an email from tivo with my case number committing to update the guide data in a few days. (patiently waiting to see what happens next...)


----------



## tomhorsley

danm628 said:


> TiVo used to use NTP. I assume they still do. One of the things NTP does is adjust for local clock drift. Though they could have messed that up at some point.


Standard NTP only handles so much drift (I forget the limit where it gives up), I've definitely had motherboards so bad that the NTP protocol wouldn't sync the time (only doing something like running ntpdate to just set the time every 5 minutes or so could keep them close to accurate). You'd hope things would be better than that, but sometimes hardware just sucks .


----------



## burdellgp

danm628 said:


> TiVo used to use NTP. I assume they still do. One of the things NTP does is adjust for local clock drift. Though they could have messed that up at some point.


I think they've always used SNTP, not NTP - the "S" is for Simple. An SNTP client doesn't stay running all the time, so it can't learn the drift and adjust. It's just a way to set the clock "now" based on time received from an NTP server. This especially made sense back when TiVo boxes connected with dialup, rather than being on the network continuously.


----------



## danm628

burdellgp said:


> I think they've always used SNTP, not NTP - the "S" is for Simple. An SNTP client doesn't stay running all the time, so it can't learn the drift and adjust. It's just a way to set the clock "now" based on time received from an NTP server. This especially made sense back when TiVo boxes connected with dialup, rather than being on the network continuously.


I've been trying to wipe the memories of dialup from my mind.

I recall knowing this when I had a Series 1.


----------



## series5orpremier

b_scott said:


> Luckily you can use the Showtime Anytime app on pretty much anything (except Tivo)


Except I have no intention of subscribing to Showtime ad infinitum.


----------



## burdellgp

danm628 said:


> I've been trying to wipe the memories of dialup from my mind.


 I started working as an ISP system/network administrator back in the dialup days, so I'll never forget!

I just wish TiVo would listen to the DHCP server - I have a local GPS-based refclock, included in my DHCP server config, but AFAIK TiVo ignores it and talks to theirs only during service connections (so affected by their clock mistakes).


----------



## danm628

burdellgp said:


> I started working as an ISP system/network administrator back in the dialup days, so I'll never forget!
> 
> I just wish TiVo would listen to the DHCP server - I have a local GPS-based refclock, included in my DHCP server config, but AFAIK TiVo ignores it and talks to theirs only during service connections (so affected by their clock mistakes).


I wrote firmware for modems. Worked on the v.90 (56k) standard. Before that I worked on ISDN test equipment.

I have nightmares about POTS lines. ISDN doesn't bother me as much since it wasn't common in the US.


----------



## b_scott

series5orpremier said:


> Except I have no intention of subscribing to Showtime ad infinitum.


what does that have to do with anything? If you're watching it on Tivo you are subscribed to it already, and can use the app too.

edit: never mind. I don't identify with anyone trying to "save" things on a Tivo. I watch and delete.


----------



## tomhorsley

Another mysterious schedule entry this afternoon. My Roamio claimed "Pacific Rim" was on TNT from noon till 5 PM. Around 4:30 I happened to channel surf past TNT and it was clearly showing some other movie, not Pacific Rim (which isn't surprising because Pacific Rim ain't 5 hours long).


----------



## osu1991

osu1991 said:


> I did the same thing last week when our cozi channel changed to light tv. Sent same info and format and got same reply, so I sent it again. I just got a new email a few minutes ago that it's fixed.
> 
> I just checked my Roamio OTA and there are now 2 entries for that subchannel. The new listing has an asterisk next to the call letters in the channel list menu and it's the only one that will actually tune to the channel now. It says to be announced now in the guide. I tried connecting to TiVo but it didn't add any info. Will try again later or wait and see what tomorrow brings.


Well they finally fixed the channel frequency today, so it correctly tunes and has guide info for the channel that is the programming for LightTV. However the guide is still 3 hours off, so report #4 being sent.


----------



## JoeKustra

tomhorsley said:


> Another mysterious schedule entry this afternoon. My Roamio claimed "Pacific Rim" was on TNT from noon till 5 PM. Around 4:30 I happened to channel surf past TNT and it was clearly showing some other movie, not Pacific Rim (which isn't surprising because Pacific Rim ain't 5 hours long).


I think they are still playing with the guide data. I notice that season and episode have been removed from The Weather Channel. It was stupid to add them anyhow.


----------



## Threed

I'd just be happy if they could get the time-zones correct. Some channels are showing an error of 3 hours ahead and some three hours behind. Since I am in Pacific time, it would be nice to not have to figure out which channels are on East Coast time and some are apparently on Hawaii time. LOL


----------



## UCLABB

Threed said:


> I'd just be happy if they could get the time-zones correct. Some channels are showing an error of 3 hours ahead and some three hours behind. Since I am in Pacific time, it would be nice to not have to figure out which channels are on East Coast time and some are apparently on Hawaii time. LOL


Who's your provider? In the past I had a hell of a time getting this straightened out. My provider, Charter, has a whole mix of east coast and west coast feeds even though I'm on the west coast. TiVo had a couple of dozen feeds switched one way or the other. I had to report them three at a time on the TiVo form to eventually get them straightened out.


----------



## danm628

UCLABB said:


> Who's your provider? In the past I had a hell of a time getting this straightened out. My provider, Charter, has a whole mix of east coast and west coast feeds even though I'm on the west coast. TiVo had a couple of dozen feeds switched one way or the other. I had to report them three at a time on the TiVo form to eventually get them straightened out.


Comcast has the same problem. A mix of east and west coast feeds. The online Comcast schedule doesn't identify which coast the channel uses.

And then, occasionally, they change feeds on a channel.


----------



## Threed

UCLABB said:


> Who's your provider? In the past I had a hell of a time getting this straightened out. My provider, Charter, has a whole mix of east coast and west coast feeds even though I'm on the west coast. TiVo had a couple of dozen feeds switched one way or the other. I had to report them three at a time on the TiVo form to eventually get them straightened out.


Provider is Cox Cable. I can understand their getting a feed from the East Coast and being 3 hours off that way, but how do we explain their having channels that are 3 hours off the other way? Hawaii time??? LOL
I have been reporting them when I have time, and three at a time.


----------



## mattyro7878

Anybody else seeing "Driving Miss Daisy" on HBO? "Get Smart" is listed on Tivo, zap2it and tvguide.com.


----------



## Jed1

mattyro7878 said:


> Anybody else seeing "Driving Miss Daisy" on HBO? "Get Smart" is listed on Tivo, zap2it and tvguide.com.


Yes I am seeing the same thing here.


----------



## sharkster

Threed said:


> Provider is Cox Cable. I can understand their getting a feed from the East Coast and being 3 hours off that way, but how do we explain their having channels that are 3 hours off the other way? Hawaii time??? LOL
> I have been reporting them when I have time, and three at a time.


I have Charter and there have been times, over the last several years, where they switched from one feed to another, so the guide was 3 hours off until Tivo got that info. Or, Tivo changed it before Charter actually changed it. In the past I had decent results with contacting Tivo using that form. Lately, however, good luck with that.

A lot of our cable channels changed from Pacific time to East coast time, which was kind of a bummer because I liked having some of the prime time stuff spread out (e.g. The Walking Dead used to air at 6pm before they put AMC on east coast time). What's odd to me is having both feeds with all of the premium channels (i.e. HBO, SHO, etc). I'm fine with it and it also helps spread things out because I set those Passes to 'any channel'. But it makes for a lot of extra channels showing the same stuff, just with a 3 hour dif.


----------



## UCLABB

Threed said:


> Provider is Cox Cable. I can understand their getting a feed from the East Coast and being 3 hours off that way, but how do we explain their having channels that are 3 hours off the other way? Hawaii time??? LOL
> I have been reporting them when I have time, and three at a time.


I think it can go either way. If TiVo has prog info for E feed but you actually get W feed, then it will show three hours later.


----------



## danm628

sharkster said:


> I have Charter and there have been times, over the last several years, where they switched from one feed to another, so the guide was 3 hours off until Tivo got that info. Or, Tivo changed it before Charter actually changed it. In the past I had decent results with contacting Tivo using that form. Lately, however, good luck with that.
> 
> A lot of our cable channels changed from Pacific time to East coast time, which was kind of a bummer because I liked having some of the prime time stuff spread out (e.g. The Walking Dead used to air at 6pm before they put AMC on east coast time). What's odd to me is having both feeds with all of the premium channels (i.e. HBO, SHO, etc). I'm fine with it and it also helps spread things out because I set those Passes to 'any channel'. But it makes for a lot of extra channels showing the same stuff, just with a 3 hour dif.


I get different feeds for most of my SD and HD premium channels on Comcast. SD is mostly west coast feed. HD is mostly east coast feed.


----------



## mattyro7878

Marvel's "Defenders" starts in 4 days. No sign of it in the fabulous Tivo search.


----------



## Nickipedia

mattyro7878 said:


> Marvel's "Defenders" starts in 4 days. No sign of it in the fabulous Tivo search.


Maybe it's due to being Netflix only and no episodes are listed? I have a wishlist created for it since Netflix lists the show as "Coming August 18". How sad is it that we've gotten used to the hit or miss data? Feels like it's been longer than a year...


----------



## NorthAlabama

NorthAlabama said:


> follow up: it appears apt (pbs) has achieved success effecting a guide change with tivo regarding their local stations, a week after sending an email to their director of programming, i've received an email from tivo with my case number committing to update the guide data in a few days. (patiently waiting to see what happens next...)


update: emailed comcast channel listings to tivo, was emailed it would be corrected in 3-5 business days, it's been 2 weeks, called back for status, was told we needed to run diagnostics on my tivo, i asked how running diagnostics would help when the channel listings at tivo online didn't match channel listings at xfinity.com, asked for a supervisor, he called the lineup department, it's supposed to be fixed in 1-2 business days.

eta: next, I received a customer satisfaction survey email (they won't like it), and then 3 more emails with instructions on how to force a connection, repeat guided setup, and report channel lineup issues, none of which are needed at this point, and most of the pdf's included no instructions - unbelievable.


----------



## cannonz

They just keep telling me to redo to certain lineup, of course is the lineup I'm using.


----------



## aaronwt

lpwcomp said:


> I don't consider it acceptable but then it isn't true either. If you select "Show(all)" when viewing an episode list, you quite often see episodes beyond the two week window. On a whole though, the current TiVo data is dreadful. They keep making the exact same mistakes over and over.


I always need to select "ALL" to see all the future episodes or previous seasons. I wish there was a way to have it default to "All". SInce I always need to change it to that when viewing episode lists for shows.


----------



## JoeKustra

aaronwt said:


> I always need to select "ALL" to see all the future episodes or previous seasons. I wish there was a way to have it default to "All". SInce I always need to change it to that when viewing episode lists for shows.


If you are trying to change recording/Search defaults for a 1P, change the option for "OnePass & Recording Options" for "Record" to "Everything". That should do it.


----------



## aaronwt

JoeKustra said:


> If you are trying to change recording/Search defaults for a 1P, change the option for "OnePass & Recording Options" for "Record" to "Everything". That should do it.


For me this is not for setting recordings. Many times I will go into an an episode list for a show. To either see how many future episodes there are left in the season, or to see info on an earlier episode from a previous season.


----------



## mattack

tomhorsley said:


> At least they finally added a way to make an extra minute or two of padding the default option so I don't have to remember to set each one pass individually when I create it.


Which is great, I admit.. Though at some point (in the past few years) they broke an edge case.. Nowadays if your default settings have padding, and you have a OP that has DIFFERENT padding settings... then if you manually do a view upcoming and choose a different airing of an episode... it will get the default padding, NOT the padding assigned in the OP..

It used to be the exact opposite -- it would follow the OP settings, even if you manually chose another recording. This is a very very very minor pain, since things like PBS shows often re-air, so I will manually view upcoming (or explore->upcoming) and choose a different airing, if the prime time airing was chosen (to make it more likely some other non-repeated prime time show gets recorded).. But now the middle-of-the-night recording has 1 minute pre/1 minute post pad, even though the OP didn't have padding set.

(yes, I know I *could* just move my PBS-related OPs way lower in the OP manager, but that would slightly increase the chance that they didn't record at all..)


----------



## JoeKustra

I've seen postings about how hard it is to get just one copy of a news program. There seems to be a Rovi fix gradually being added. I've seen more and more programs with 2017 as the season number. The episode number starts at 1 and just keeps growing. In other words, news programs are getting artificial season/episode numbers. But the good news is the new "data" is valid for a 1P that is for "new" only.

Example: The Rachel Maddow Show, 9pm on MSNBC. To check out a problem for another user, I set a 1P for this program. I noticed that there is only one copy set to be recorded in my To Do List this week. Next week is boiler plate without the 2017 "season" and there are three episodes set to record each day. It seems new TiVo has found a way to detect repeats without using the "R" inside the program parameters. Same thing with Anderson Cooper 360 on CNN.


----------



## UCLABB

JoeKustra said:


> I've seen postings about how hard it is to get just one copy of a news program. There seems to be a Rovi fix gradually being added. I've seen more and more programs with 2017 as the season number. The episode number starts at 1 and just keeps growing. In other words, news programs are getting artificial season/episode numbers. But the good news is the new "data" is valid for a 1P that is for "new" only.
> 
> Example: The Rachel Maddow Show, 9pm on MSNBC. To check out a problem for another user, I set a 1P for this program. I noticed that there is only one copy set to be recorded in my To Do List this week. Next week is boiler plate without the 2017 "season" and there are three episodes set to record each day. It seems new TiVo has found a way to detect repeats without using the "R" inside the program parameters. Same thing with Anderson Cooper 360 on CNN.


Good catch, Joe. I too noticed that only one episode of Maddow was going to record and wrote it off to blind luck for TiVo. This looks like a good solution that TiVo has come up with. Let's see if they stick with it.

In the meantime I got three sets of recordings for Chasing Classic Cars. Each episode had a program description so I'm not sure why the failure and recording of repeats.


----------



## JoeKustra

UCLABB said:


> Good catch, Joe. I too noticed that only one episode of Maddow was going to record and wrote it off to blind luck for TiVo. This looks like a good solution that TiVo has come up with. Let's see if they stick with it.
> 
> In the meantime I got three sets of recordings for Chasing Classic Cars. Each episode had a program description so I'm not sure why the failure and recording of repeats.


Chasing Classic Cars has real season/episode numbers, so this may be a different issue. One problem with a 2017 season number is the episode numbers beyond 9 do not display both digits when the banner displays from a recording. Normal TiVo QA testing.


----------



## mattack

JoeKustra said:


> It seems new TiVo has found a way to detect repeats without using the "R" inside the program parameters. Same thing with Anderson Cooper 360 on CNN.


From everything people have posted here over the years (i.e. I have no inside knowledge), Tivo has NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER used the human readable (R) inside program listings for this. They have used the "original air date" which you can see in the extended info for a recording for example by hitting INFO and looking through the data.

When there is NOT an original air date, the Tivo records it, IN CASE it happens to be a new episode. I actually completely agree that this is by far the safest choice, but I personally would let the user OPTIONALLY turn this off (i.e. do not record episodes with generic guide data) as a per OnePass setting. Then the most common shows with bad guide data (used to be The Daily Show, my current example is Cops, which has tons of episodes WITH guide data mixed with tons of episodes WITHOUT guide data.. I didn't have Spike for a few years, so am recording all starting at whichever specific season started on Spike..)
("in prime time hours" would be another good workaround case, but that also could miss episodes once in a while when they're preempted and moved to the middle of the night.)


----------



## lpwcomp

It uses OAD to determine if it is "NEW". It uses programId to determine if it has been recorded/scheduled to record within the 28 day window.

I concur, it has *never* used the "R" flag.


----------



## JoeKustra

Seems to be fewer season 2017 this week. Fewer dates for titles too.


----------



## mattyro7878

This thread is huge so this issue may be old but I am seeing "Showtime Extreme Programming/Previews" which would be fine, if it was correct. I checked zap2it and programs are scheduled. I am seeing what zap2it says it should be. I''m in CT on Cox. I see this "extreme programing/previews at least 4 times in the next couple days. All the other info for SHO Extreme is correct.


----------



## JoeKustra

My zap2it listings stop at 9/5 9pm EDT. Is this a local problem? Titantv.com is ok, as is tvguide.com.


----------



## UCLABB

I reported a guide issue a week ago, wrong feed, E and should be W. It was fixed last night. However, this morning I got an email asking that I submit guide information for a given hour on the channel stating what the banner was saying the show was versus what was actually playing. 

Duh. Yes, that is exactly the issue, why would I be submitting the issue if it wasn't wrong. Fortunately since they had already fixed the issue I didn't have to mess around with this. 

I don't know why TiVo itself can't access the lineup of a provider and fix this problem themselves rather than relying on us, the end users.


----------



## NSPhillips

Is this thread also used to report errors in individual shows?

My TiVo is now showing all recorded MLB baseball games under "Classic MLB Baseball" but new ones in the todo list and guide are correctly called "MLB Baseball."


----------



## danm628

NSPhillips said:


> Is this thread also used to report errors in individual shows?
> 
> My TiVo is now showing all recorded MLB baseball games under "Classic MLB Baseball" but new ones in the todo list and guide are correctly called "MLB Baseball."


If you want to report it and have it fixed you have to report it to TiVo.

Report a Lineup Issue


----------



## HerronScott

JoeKustra said:


> My zap2it listings stop at 9/5 9pm EDT. Is this a local problem? Titantv.com is ok, as is tvguide.com.


Looks the same to me for our zip code.

Scott


----------



## bareyb

The Mayweather vs. McGregor Boxing Prelims are being advertised as being on Fox today at 3 p.m. PST. My guide is showing something else completely unrelated.


----------



## atmuscarella

bareyb said:


> The Mayweather vs. McGregor Boxing Prelims are being advertised as being on Fox today at 3 p.m. PST. My guide is showing something else completely unrelated.


Shows up correctly on my Bolt, 6:00 pm Eastern on my local FOX station, I am OTA


----------



## bareyb

atmuscarella said:


> Shows up correctly on my Bolt, 6:00 pm on my local FOX station, I am OTA


Thanks. I guess I'll just block record that whole time slot and hope for the best. It's showing "Whacked out Sports" in my TiVo Roamio Pro guide in the Bay Area (Comcast)


----------



## NorthAlabama

JoeKustra said:


> My zap2it listings stop at 9/5 9pm EDT. Is this a local problem? Titantv.com is ok, as is tvguide.com.


i checked my guide this morning, i have data through 6pm 9/7. did yours update overnight?


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> i checked my guide this morning, i have data through 6pm 9/7. did your update overnight?


Nope. Still 9/5 with blanks after that. At least it doesn't say TBA. 

It would normally be 9/8 at this time. Screener broke something since titantv.com is ok.


----------



## sharkster

I had a mid-day connection and I'm through 9/7, FWIW


----------



## SteveD

NSPhillips said:


> Is this thread also used to report errors in individual shows?
> 
> My TiVo is now showing all recorded MLB baseball games under "Classic MLB Baseball" but new ones in the todo list and guide are correctly called "MLB Baseball."


Mine has been doing that for a while now. It shows as "MLB Baseball" in the guide, but puts the recording in the "Classic MLB Baseball" folder. I haven't tried to delete the folder to see which gets created.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> I had a mid-day connection and I'm through 9/7, FWIW


I think we are taking about zap2it.com and for my zipcode it stopped working on 9/5. Everything after that is blank. My TiVo guides are normal.


----------



## DoubleDAZ

The guide for Discovery Channel goes from 8:30 am Aug 30 straight to 12:00 am Aug 31 with all the shows in between missing and I think the show times after that are off. Is this a known issue?


----------



## UCLABB

DoubleDAZ said:


> The guide for Discovery Channel goes from 8:30 am Aug 30 straight to 12:00 am Aug 31 with all the shows in between missing and I think the show times after that are off. Is this a known issue?


Yes. It's known as Roviitis.


----------



## Nickipedia

UCLABB said:


> Yes. It's known as Roviitis.


Doesn't big pharma have a prescription for this?


----------



## Worf

Dang, I thought I was good, but it appears Cooking Channel data is all gone for me. Just "To be announced". Not even "Cooking channel programming".

Didn't believe it until I noticed everything said the same thing... TiVo, Windows Media Center and the cable box.


----------



## JoeKustra

Still have no data on zap2it.com after 9/5 9pm EDT. I sent them an email and tried several zipcodes.


----------



## eherberg

Yeah -- the site has been on auto-pilot since Gracenote left the family. Since the screener staff was let go earlier this year - I wonder if they even have anybody left who does anything for the site?


----------



## sharkster

Worf said:


> Dang, I thought I was good, but it appears Cooking Channel data is all gone for me. Just "To be announced". Not even "Cooking channel programming".
> 
> Didn't believe it until I noticed everything said the same thing... TiVo, Windows Media Center and the cable box.


Man! You made me look and now I'm craving tacos!  But I do have full guide data on The cooking channel at this point.


----------



## KDeFlane

Maybe they've all taken a late summer vacation? "Jeopardy!" has been on hiatus for several weeks, but all was good because the episodes had descriptions and airdates (i assume) and my Pass did not try to record the known repeats. Starting next week, I'm getting the daytime syndicated version as well as the primetime new shows all added to my ToDo list because none of them have descriptions. We have reverted to the "old new normal" just when i was beginning to trust the system.


----------



## JoeKustra

KDeFlane said:


> Maybe they've all taken a late summer vacation? "Jeopardy!" has been on hiatus for several weeks, but all was good because the episodes had descriptions and airdates (i assume) and my Pass did not try to record the known repeats. Starting next week, I'm getting the daytime syndicated version as well as the primetime new shows all added to my ToDo list because none of them have descriptions. We have reverted to the "old new normal" just when i was beginning to trust the system.


The guide seems to have dropped most of the "season 2017" changes, as well as the dates on programs. It will affect those recording prime time news programs. I guess the experiment in making the guide better ran out of money.


----------



## mattack

KDeFlane said:


> Maybe they've all taken a late summer vacation? "Jeopardy!" has been on hiatus for several weeks, but all was good because the episodes had descriptions and airdates (i assume) and my Pass did not try to record the known repeats. Starting next week, I'm getting the daytime syndicated version as well as the primetime new shows all added to my ToDo list because none of them have descriptions. We have reverted to the "old new normal" just when i was beginning to trust the system.


at least when I checked yesterday, I only had the new nightly episodes airing (though I manually re-scheduled the past few weeks of nightly reruns).. not the other time of day reruns.


----------



## JoeKustra

zap2it.com is fixed.


----------



## timstack8969

Have a Season pass for Hard Knocks with Tampa but some reason Episode 4 did not record. Anyone else???


----------



## cherry ghost

timstack8969 said:


> Have a Season pass for Hard Knocks with Tampa but some reason Episode 4 did not record. Anyone else???


Yep

My SP from last season worked for the first three episodes of this season.


----------



## Jed1

My TiVo keeps recording an episode of Fixer Upper on HGTV the has an air date of 9/3/17 which is next Sunday.


----------



## TerpBE

Is there a good way to report missing programs in the search information that aren't in TV listings? Because the search function doesn't have the movie "How to Train Your Dragon". I own it on VUDU but I can't bookmark the streaming video because Tivo doesn't know it exists. 

I submitted to the "report a lineup issue" page, but there were no appropriate options, so I had to pick "Missing a channel" and enter "000 - see below". Hopefully they'll look at that, but it seems like there should be a "This is missing but isn't scheduled for broadcast" option.


----------



## Mr Tony

I know this has been mentioned before but how come Rovi can't get the NFL times right?

If CBS has the DH it shows as 12:00 noon and 3:25 Central (as it should) but if its just a single game (like weeks 1 & 2) it shows in the guide from noon-4 (no biggie)
FOX is worse. They show at noon and 3pm if the DH (it should be 3:25) and just noon-3 if SH game (as in this week). It sucks when FOX has the DH as you have to tie up 2 tuners for both games due to the short end time on the early game


----------



## Mr Tony

One other note

Why doesn't Rovi show analog OTA channels? Zap2it did so when Tivo had them for guide services my Series 3 worked great at the lake house where our ABC & FOX stations are STILL on low powered analog translators (fuzz and all) 
I can tune to them still (on 16 & 39) but has no guide info


----------



## JoeKustra

unclehonkey said:


> One other note
> Why doesn't Rovi show analog OTA channels? Zap2it did so when Tivo had them for guide services my Series 3 worked great at the lake house where our ABC & FOX stations are STILL on low powered analog translators (fuzz and all)
> I can tune to them still (on 16 & 39) but has no guide info


Don't get a Roamio or Bolt. They don't support analog/vsb channels.


----------



## osu1991

Got a channel update yesterday for Cox Tulsa. Of course they screwed that up. I now have to be announced for the CW as they deleted the channel and put the wrong call sign as the label. Submitted a line up report. See how long this takes, as CW new season starts in a week.


----------



## Mr Tony

JoeKustra said:


> Don't get a Roamio or Bolt. They don't support analog/vsb channels.


I know that.  Have a Series 3 and a Roamio OTA both with Lifetime (and a couple deactivated Roamios...a OTA and a basic)


----------



## samccfl99

They are horrid. I missed the first episode of Survivor because THE TITLE WAS NOT JUST "SURVIVOR" (yes, I shouted). Now I have to watch it On Demand WITH commercials. They are idiots...as always.


----------



## cannonz

Anyone else getting TBA on TBS but gives guide data in a couple of seconds if you select it? Only doing it on that channel has for a few days now.


----------



## a68oliver

Live PD returns on 10/6 but is not being picked up by my season pass. Guide says First Air Date is 10/6 but I had to set a manual recording for both Friday and Saturday. However, the One Pass has picked up the following weeks programs as expected. Check your To do list. The One pass has been picking up the Live PD teaser programs this week. Go figure.


----------



## BobCamp1

samccfl99 said:


> They are horrid. I missed the first episode of Survivor because THE TITLE WAS NOT JUST "SURVIVOR" (yes, I shouted). Now I have to watch it On Demand WITH commercials. They are idiots...as always.


Well, technically that's not true. Tivo treats each Survivor season as a brand new TV series with its own unique series ID. So look forward to the same problem for each Survivor season. This happens with sports all the time.

In theory, a single Wishlist could probably be made to capture all Survivor episodes, but I agree that that should not be necessary.


----------



## pdhenry

samccfl99 said:


> They are horrid. I missed the first episode of Survivor because THE TITLE WAS NOT JUST "SURVIVOR" (yes, I shouted). Now I have to watch it On Demand WITH commercials. They are idiots...as always.


"The Amazing Race" used to catch every season until "The Amazing Race 29." Not sure but that might have been before Rovi took over guide listings.


----------



## samccfl99

Again, they are idiots. Survivor is Survivor and the Amazing Race is the Amazing Race. Yes I know they did it last year, but it should not be that way. They had it right until ROVI came along. Also Big Brother was still Big Brother this past summer. HACKS...my favorite word for them...before, now, and forever. Pitiful.


----------



## Emacee

Antenna listings for SE PA: Virtual channel 69.* is listed as frequency 45. It's actually on frequency 46, so the station appears to have no signal. Run signal scan and you get a second listing but with no program info. 
Also a second virtual channel 10.3 shows up in a scan as frequency 49 - not 34.


----------



## Mr Tony

well I see Rovi decided to jack up the listings on my NBC daytime programming (non network) here in Minneapolis

They show stuff from last season like "The List" at 11:30 (its now daytime Jeopardy) and TD Jakes at 2 (Daily Blast Live)
I also am now seeing more general descriptions to shows whereas last week it had actual program info


----------



## Mr Tony

unclehonkey said:


> well I see Rovi decided to jack up the listings on my NBC daytime programming (non network) here in Minneapolis
> 
> They show stuff from last season like "The List" at 11:30 (its now daytime Jeopardy) and TD Jakes at 2 (Daily Blast Live)
> I also am now seeing more general descriptions to shows whereas last week it had actual program info


they fixed it Thursday (finally)


----------



## JoeKustra

unclehonkey said:


> they fixed it Thursday (finally)


They keep playing with things, hoping to stumble on the right answers. It seems something changes somewhere every week. CBS late night is still empty. HDNET Movies are TBA after 11/1. Season numbers change. I guess we wait and watch those To Do Lists daily. Sometimes I feel we may be asking too much.


----------



## JoeKustra

New problem. There seems to be an issue with some cable networks starting 11/1. HDNET Movies is one. More information -> Daily Guide Updates

It's not really a daily guide update issue.


----------



## JackStraw

I am so disgusted with guide. Instead of TIVO sending out software updates and upgrading hardware like the new Bolt they should spend time improving the guide. It's probably the most important part of the TIVO and it's so inferior to what was offered before ROVI it's not even funny. I wish there was a way to have the Rotten Tomatoes rating available on every movie right in the description. So many of the movies on the premium channels are direct to DVD or total bombs that open and closed in movie theaters in a few days. Knowing a movie is a small Arthouse movie with excellent reviews and worth viewing or an obscure movie that was garbage would save the time of having to Google it before recording or watching. 

Here is another issue. Showtime ran a documentary on the start of MMA. I think it was called Toughman or something like that. ROVI had the program title as Showtime Extreme programming. On my Verizon STB it had the actual name of the documentary. I had heard the documentary was being shown and tried to search it on TIVO. Naturally you couldn't find it because ROVI never made the title available. The guide is just loaded with errors. Mike Judge Tales on the tour bus is new series on Cinemax. You can't record on Season Pass because ROVI doesn't have the program as new seemingly every other week or has the wrong episode displayed. The only way you could set it on Season Pass is have it record all shows not just new or just do it as time recording slot. Every Friday at 10pm on Cinemax.

There is no excuse for TIVO to not spend the money and time to get the guide right. That's what the subscription fees are for. One of the reasons people bought TIVO's over using STB DVR's was the ease of use and advanced programming guide. Right now the Verizon FIOS guide is far superior over the TIVO. The only thing that makes STB inferior is the clunky software.


----------



## lpwcomp

It's two different divisions and the division responsible for creating the program data doesn't care. When the Rovi purchase became a forgone conclusion, there were people who thought that Rovi would have a "vested interest" in fixing their well documented guide problems. Others knew that it was the exact opposite since they would have a "captive" customer. Rovi never has and never will view the end user as their customer.


----------



## JoeKustra

This morning's update filled in HDNET Movies. However, there are several entries labeled "Dst" starting 11/3. They can also be seen in tvguide.com, but not in zap2it. lovely.

BTW, zap2it has pulled those nasty ads and will be changing its layout soon.


----------



## Mr Tony

JoeKustra said:


> BTW, zap2it has pulled those nasty ads and will be changing its layout soon.


They changed it and it SUCKS!!! (zap2it)

I am OTA only and they use to have it listed properly by channel number. (5-1, 5-2, 5-3, etc)...now the stations are listed by as example 5 and its mixed up so the channels are listed 
5-2
5-3
5-6
5-7
5-1
5-4
(we have 2 stations in Minneapolis that are co-owned and they mix their PSIP together)

also you cant print the listings for one station out. I do that for when I go to the lake house so I can see what is on the FOX analog translator (that Rovi doesnt list anymore even though my Series 3 can tune to it)


----------



## NorthAlabama

as far as the new zap2it site, it's ok, and i find the integrated streaming to be an interesting and unexpected feature, though i preferred the previous, lighter version.

i only wish zap2it would update the comcast channel listing for our market - i reported it, received an acknowledgement, and it's been over a week - very disappointed.


----------



## JoeKustra

Weird. No change on my zipcode. I still have the "Coming Soon" ad. But no commercial ads.


----------



## NorthAlabama

JoeKustra said:


> Weird. No change on my zipcode. I still have the "Coming Soon" ad. But no commercial ads.


i can still view the older site from my existing bookmark, try navigating to "www.tvlistings.zap2it.com" for a look at the updated site.


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> i can still view the older site from my existing bookmark, try navigating to "www.tvlistings.zap2it.com" for a look at the updated site.


Sorry, no change. I even changed my zipcode. I logged out and in. Anyhow, if the new site sucks, I'll wait.


----------



## Mr Tony

Interesting...now its back to the old site

ok when you go to zap2it.com you get the old way...but a couple hours ago it took me to TV Listings - Find Local TV Listings and Watch Full Episodes which has the "new" (weird) way of listings


----------



## JoeKustra

unclehonkey said:


> Interesting...now its back to the old site
> ok when you go to zap2it.com you get the old way...but a couple hours ago it took me to TV Listings - Find Local TV Listings and Watch Full Episodes which has the "new" (weird) way of listings


Following your link I saw what the new stuff will look like. I agree, alpha listing by network sucks. But, like with TiVo's guide, it's the content accuracy that is most important.


----------



## NorthAlabama

JoeKustra said:


> I agree, alpha listing by network sucks.


log in to your existing profile, the listing order will match what you're used to.



> But, *un*like with TiVo's guide, it's the content accuracy that is most important.


fyp


----------



## sptnut

Just got off an hour long phone call with TiVo tech support over my channel lineup. Comcast in Knoxville completely changed their lineup couple of days ago. I am missing guide information for a lot of channels. Just says To Be Announced on the left hand side of the guide and blank on the right. I could tell they had no idea how to fix this and all they ended up doing after and hour was submit a ticket.


----------



## bluecruiser

NorthAlabama said:


> i only wish zap2it would update the comcast channel listing for our market - i reported it, received an acknowledgement, and it's been over a week - very disappointed.


Good luck. It took zap2it a month to fix a channel listing problem I reported online earlier this year. I had to follow up my online report with two emails through their website before they finally fixed it.


----------



## JoeKustra

Funny, zap2it doesn't have the DST change on my grid yet. But on my TiVo, the second 1am Sunday on 11/5 is full of TBA and xxx Programming entries. Every year it's something different.


----------



## NorthAlabama

bluecruiser said:


> Good luck. It took zap2it a month to fix a channel listing problem I reported online earlier this year. I had to follow up my online report with two emails through their website before they finally fixed it.


zap2it corrected our channel lineup today, but only for the new grid - the old grid still shows the old channel lineup.



JoeKustra said:


> Funny, zap2it doesn't have the DST change on my grid yet. But on my TiVo, the second 1am Sunday on 11/5 is full of TBA and xxx Programming entries. Every year it's something different.


same for dst in our market - the new grid reflects dst, the old grid doesn't.


----------



## burdellgp

sptnut said:


> Just got off an hour long phone call with TiVo tech support over my channel lineup. Comcast in Knoxville completely changed their lineup couple of days ago.


Comcast did the north Alabama markets last week, on Tuesday morning. I went to the TiVo "report incorrect lineup" form, listed a couple of channels wrong/missing, then put the link Comcast mailed out in the comments along with my ZIP code. TiVo sent a new lineup out in a day or two that got it (there were some minor changes, mainly just names like WHNT to WHNTDT).


----------



## WRX09MD

Mine missed the new season opener of Walking Dead. I’m so tired of this guide, got old a long time ago.


----------



## dlfl

Unbelievable! Not that I watch Dr. Phil (I don't think they've reached the chair-throwing stage yet, have they?) but I happened to notice my Guide said "To Be Announced" for today's show at 10am Eastern time (and I verified it was actually showing). And this after a successful connection at 3:40am. How can Rovi screw up such a no-brainer program item?

Poor Rovi guide data, and the way it screws up one passes, have removed half the value of TiVo for me.


----------



## modnar

Pre-Rovi, my cable company's lineup changes made it to my box without having to submit lineup change requests, but that's been pretty spotty after Rovi. I submitted a couple requests last night for 5 added channels that Rovi/TiVo have no data for and that have been there for (at least) weeks.


----------



## JoeKustra

dlfl said:


> Unbelievable! Not that I watch Dr. Phil (I don't think they've reached the chair-throwing stage yet, have they?) but I happened to notice my Guide said "To Be Announced" for today's show at 10am Eastern time (and I verified it was actually showing). And this after a successful connection at 3:40am. How can Rovi screw up such a no-brainer program item?
> Poor Rovi guide data, and the way it screws up one passes, have removed half the value of TiVo for me.


I receive Dr. Phil on Fox at 9am. Yesterday it was TBA, today, and out to 11/9, it's there. Also:

Dr. Phil on Dallas CBS Affiliate


----------



## moonscape

In the beginning, Rovi guide data recorded every repeat of a cable news show. It took months (and months I think) but they finally fixed it. Now, the latest, is that they are not recording my MSNBC news programs because they seem all to have the same episode number. I now had to set them to record everything and have to delete.

Back to the future.


----------



## JoeKustra

moonscape said:


> In the beginning, Rovi guide data recorded every repeat of a cable news show. It took months (and months I think) but they finally fixed it. Now, the latest, is that they are not recording my MSNBC news programs because they seem all to have the same episode number. I now had to set them to record everything and have to delete.
> Back to the future.


Follow the continuing saga -> 09/25/17 MSNBC 6PM EST Greta's back on the schedule

I would just check the TDL and delete them before they record.


----------



## lpwcomp

Is it just me or have things gotten even worse over the last month or so? Multiple shows with no Season/Episode #'s or (occasionally and) no description.


----------



## jacktechie

It has gotten worst during the last couple of months. If Tribune can get the data correct, why can't Rovi and what is Tivo doing about that? Do I have to verify via the Xfinity data that the Tivo guide is correct? I'm paying for a service and the service is not delivering to its fullest.

OTA Guide Issue


----------



## JoeKustra

lpwcomp said:


> Is it just me or have things gotten even worse over the last month or so? Multiple shows with no Season/Episode #'s or (occasionally and) no description.


It's not just you. TiVo has been playing with stuff. They have tried using "2017" as a season. There are so many bad listings I lost count. They are trying, but seem to have no manual to reference. We all know how that feels. Since my first TiVo/Rovi days there has always been the question: does TiVo get bad data, do they mess it up, or do they send it out bad. No one knows. But it is a moving target, so instability only hurts us. It's as if they are searching for the lowest common denominator that will make the guide work for the most people most of the time. Someday...


----------



## wmhjr

jacktechie said:


> It has gotten worst during the last couple of months. If Tribune can get the data correct, why can't Rovi and what is Tivo doing about that? Do I have to verify via the Xfinity data that the Tivo guide is correct? I'm paying for a service and the service is not delivering to its fullest.
> 
> OTA Guide Issue


Yes. I verify my tdl against futoncritic every single day. Been doing that for months now and don't believe it will ever stop.


----------



## lpwcomp

I don't see how it is a "moving target". I see no evidence that they are "trying. There are series that had season and episodes and now no longer do.

Missing descriptions also make no sense. Examples:

Last Thursday's "The Big Bang Theory".
Last night's "Once Upon a Time" and the entire CBS prime time lineup.


----------



## oldradio99

I have not been here for a while. So glad (sarcastically) that everyone else is sick of this Rovi crap. 

Has anyone from Tivo or Rovi ever acknowledged these issues. 

My issues is recording every Shark Tank even when reruns and Criminal minds seems to always record. 

And yes i am seeing shows with no descriptions. (comcast)


----------



## JoeKustra

Maybe something good will happen -> V66 error - promoted to its own thread

However, this assumes Hydra problems ever get resolved. Maybe late 2018.


----------



## lpwcomp

With all due respect to TiVo_Ted, his statement about guide data issues is patent nonsense. The TMS/Gracenote data was never this bad and, based on what WMC users said when the merger was first announced, the Rovi data has always been bad and has arguably gotten worse lately. The TiVo side of the company has almost no leverage with the old Rovi side since they (TiVo side) are a "captive" customer and if the paying customers aren't complaining, why should they "fix" anything?


----------



## slowbiscuit

I've seen the worse data this week as well, lots of eps missing descriptions.

I can only hope that Ted's statement about working to get it fixed is legit, but given that Rovi has made absolutely no progress in over a year I am not hopeful that he will be able to change their obvious poor management of this issue. I want to see him describe the issues and what they're doing to get them fixed. Even Margret said little about it other than address the really bad stuff like To Be Announced instead of real data on channels.

That's just not good enough given that it's not like it was anything new before the merger as lpwcomp said. Tell us what you're doing to get Rovi to fix this crap.


----------



## dlfl

slowbiscuit said:


> I've seen the worse data this week as well, lots of eps missing descriptions.
> 
> I can only hope that Ted's statement about working to get it fixed is legit, but given that Rovi has made absolutely no progress in over a year I am not hopeful that he will be able to change their obvious poor management of this issue. I want to see him describe the issues and what they're doing to get them fixed. Even Margret said little about it other than address the really bad stuff like To Be Announced instead of real data on channels.
> 
> That's just not good enough given that it's not like it was anything new before the merger as lpwcomp said. Tell us what you're doing to get Rovi to fix this crap.


"Ted's statement" ? Where was that? Not in this thread, at least can't find it with search.


----------



## lpwcomp

dlfl said:


> "Ted's statement" ? Where was that? Not in this thread, at least can't find it with search.


It's in the thread referenced by this post:



JoeKustra said:


> Maybe something good will happen -> V66 error - promoted to its own thread
> 
> However, this assumes Hydra problems ever get resolved. Maybe late 2018.


----------



## Jed1

Rovi has Sargent York listed on TCM right now but the movie is National Velvet.


----------



## osu1991

This awesome guide data.  ESPN 2 is blank with just NEW in the guide and title not available in the description for both CFL Conference Semi Final games today.


----------



## lpwcomp

Jed1 said:


> Rovi has Sargent York listed on TCM right now but the movie is National Velvet.


I first noticed this last week with "The Little Shop of Horrors". There are multiple instances of movies scheduled at 12:nn AM also appearing in the schedule at 12:nn PM.


----------



## leswar

I recorded The Green Berets (2hr.22min.) on TMC this past Sat. Unfortunately I failed to notice that Rovi had allotted only a 1hr 15min block for the movie. So I'm missing
about half the movie.


----------



## series5orpremier

leswar said:


> I recorded The Green Berets (2hr.22min.) on TMC this past Sat. Unfortunately I failed to notice that Rovi had allotted only a 1hr 15min block for the movie. So I'm missing
> about half the movie.


Same thing just happened to me on a TCM movie; can't remember which one... I already deleted it for being useless.


----------



## dlfl

These Sgt York and Green Beret problems are just examples of the general poor quality of TCM program guide data. Another "favorite" is a slot titled "Turner Classic Movies" instead of the title actually scheduled. TCM fixes their schedule a month ahead of time yet Rovi can't get it right.


----------



## BobCamp1

osu1991 said:


> This awesome guide data.  ESPN 2 is blank with just NEW in the guide and title not available in the description for both CFL Conference Semi Final games today.


I saw that too. MTV also had "MTV programming" and several other programs were missing information.


----------



## JoeKustra

I know that Nielsen isn't perfect, and Jimmy Fallon has family problems, but zap2it and titantv.com both have a new Tonight Show this week. On the other hand, tvguide.com does not. I have not had my daily connection, so it may change. Yesterday's update had no effect on all the "No descriptions" I could find.


----------



## slowbiscuit

We've known for a long time that the issue isn't the data they're getting from the providers, it's Rovi's piss-poor formatting/conversion of it for their end-users.


----------



## dlfl

slowbiscuit said:


> We've known for a long time that the issue isn't the data they're getting from the providers, it's Rovi's piss-poor formatting/conversion of it for their end-users.


It could also be due to lack of diligence in interacting with providers to get fresh data. There are clearly serious issues beyond just formatting/conversion.


----------



## Jed1

dlfl said:


> It could also be due to lack of diligence in interacting with providers to get fresh data. There are clearly serious issues beyond just formatting/conversion.


This is a pretty accurate statement. I submitted a ticket two weeks ago to get Hallmark Drama channel added to my lineup and when it showed up it was just two weeks of "to be announced".
I submitted another ticket and after them looking into this Hallmark was late in sending the November program grid. Then when Rovi contacted them Hallmark never responded back. Rovi then contacted Hallmark again and finally they submitted the November program grid and that evening I had listings for Hallmark Drama.
The other issue I had was with The Blaze HD. Rovi selected the wrong channel listings for this channel. They entered Blaze HD which is the listing used in Europe so I ended up with "to be announced". They are currently correcting this by changing the listing to The Blaze HD which is the channel listing for the US.


----------



## lpwcomp

Question for someone with a Hydrated TiVo - do last night's "Supergirl" or tonight's "Bull" have a description?


----------



## Jed1

lpwcomp said:


> Question for someone with a Hydrated TiVo - do last night's "Supergirl" or tonight's "Bull" have a description?


No to both.


----------



## lpwcomp

Jed1 said:


> No to both.


Thanks for checking. I thought maybe it was some stupid thing they had done to the server to support Hydra. Instead it's just the continued degradation of the program data.


----------



## Jed1

lpwcomp said:


> Thanks for checking. I thought maybe it was some stupid thing they had done to the server to support Hydra. Instead it's just the continued degradation of the program data.


Yea guide data will affect all units. I don't have my cable systems box in house but when I had a test box the errors even showed up on that box. It was a Pace RNG 110 and it ran Rovi's iGuide.


----------



## JoeKustra

lpwcomp said:


> Thanks for checking. I thought maybe it was some stupid thing they had done to the server to support Hydra. Instead it's just the continued degradation of the program data.


Keep your eyes on the guide. It has fallen out of its pattern. I won't be sure until tomorrow. It looks like new TiVo has stopped sending out content.


----------



## aaronwt

JoeKustra said:


> I know that Nielsen isn't perfect, and Jimmy Fallon has family problems, but zap2it and titantv.com both have a new Tonight Show this week. On the other hand, tvguide.com does not. I have not had my daily connection, so it may change. Yesterday's update had no effect on all the "No descriptions" I could find.


Jimmy Fallon has been recording properly for me this week. My One Pass is set for New Only.


----------



## JoeKustra

aaronwt said:


> Jimmy Fallon has been recording properly for me this week. My One Pass is set for New Only.


Me too. After today's afternoon update the missing content has been filled in for everything I can detect up to Sunday. After that it's going to be hit or miss.


----------



## klia

Reposting here because I didn't know about this thread...

I stumbled on a new guide data glitch I've never seen before: ABC, Fox & CBS are all currently missing entire days of data. With both ABC & Fox, my guide jumps from 3/3:30 on Fri., 12/1, directly to 4pm on Sun., 12/3, and CBS jumps from the same point to 4pm on Sat., 12/2, then all continue on normally thru 3/3:30pm on Tue., 12/5.

The only reason I saw it at all was because I was waiting for a season premiere to drop on 12/1. And I've expecting to see a fix since first noticing it over the weekend, but it's still borked.

ETA: Both of my TiVos (Series 2 & HD) have this issue and so does a friend's Premiere.


----------



## JoeKustra

klia said:


> Reposting here because I didn't know about this thread...
> I stumbled on a new guide data glitch I've never seen before: ABC, Fox & CBS are all currently missing entire days of data. With both ABC & Fox, my guide jumps from 3/3:30 on Fri., 12/1, directly to 4pm on Sun., 12/3, and CBS jumps from the same point to 4pm on Sat., 12/2, then all continue on normally thru 3/3:30pm on Tue., 12/5.
> The only reason I saw it at all was because I was waiting for a season premiere to drop on 12/1. And I've expecting to see a fix since first noticing it over the weekend, but it's still borked.
> ETA: Both of my TiVos (Series 2 & HD) have this issue and so does a friend's Premiere.


What's your zipcode and provider? I'm asking since I can plug it into tvguide.com and see if it matches your problem. It's the same database. I also have a Premiere.


----------



## klia

JoeKustra said:


> What's your zipcode and provider? I'm asking since I can plug it into tvguide.com and see if it matches your problem. It's the same database. I also have a Premiere.


I already checked and their info is complete. Everything I'm missing is there.


----------



## osu1991

takes 3-4 submissions to get stuff fixed. submitted 6 errors last THursday, they were fixed Monday and now 2 of them are screwed up again


----------



## klia

osu1991 said:


> takes 3-4 submissions to get stuff fixed. submitted 6 errors last THursday, they were fixed Monday and now 2 of them are screwed up again


Well, that sucks. I stopped because I've been told multiple times, now, that submitting errors via their website is a waste of time. And whenever I call, tech support always tries to gaslight me into believing the problem's not on their end.


----------



## osu1991

klia said:


> Well, that sucks. I stopped because I've been told multiple times, now, that submitting errors via their website is a waste of time. And whenever I call, tech support always tries to gaslight me into believing the problem's not on their end.


I get most of mine fixed via the online submission assuming I catch it before it's actually broadcast. Saves me explaining to my mom why something listed isn't what she recorded.


----------



## NorthAlabama

reporting guide issues can be a hopeless back and forth, as once errors are "fixed", rivo sometimes breaks them again almost immediately (as @osu1991 has experienced)...lather, rinse, repeat. whatever checks and balances are in place (if any) aren't improving the quality of the guide data, as rivo seems to endlessly go in circles.


----------



## JoeKustra

The TiVo kids are changing things again. Today's NFL, while complete with title, OAD and description, has added (Sea 2017) to the program. Also, if you want to see a slow game, next week, 12/3, CBS only has one game. But they have lengthened it to four hours. It won't affect prime time since there will be a special at 8pm and regular programming is missing. Happy holidays.


----------



## osu1991

All the college football conference championship games next Saturday on CBS, Fox, ABC and the ESPN’s are blank with NEW and title not available. 

Today’s CFL Grey Cup is still blank with New and title not available in the guide.


----------



## JoeKustra

osu1991 said:


> All the college football conference championship games next Saturday on CBS, Fox, ABC and the ESPN's are blank with NEW and title not available.
> Today's CFL Grey Cup is still blank with New and title not available in the guide.


I see that also. My guide is getting an update now. I'll post when it's done.

After service: no change.

TiVo Online has a big black empty space.


----------



## JYoung

klia said:


> Reposting here because I didn't know about this thread...
> 
> I stumbled on a new guide data glitch I've never seen before: ABC, Fox & CBS are all currently missing entire days of data. With both ABC & Fox, my guide jumps from 3/3:30 on Fri., 12/1, directly to 4pm on Sun., 12/3, and CBS jumps from the same point to 4pm on Sat., 12/2, then all continue on normally thru 3/3:30pm on Tue., 12/5.
> 
> The only reason I saw it at all was because I was waiting for a season premiere to drop on 12/1. And I've expecting to see a fix since first noticing it over the weekend, but it's still borked.
> 
> ETA: Both of my TiVos (Series 2 & HD) have this issue and so does a friend's Premiere.


For the record, I'm seeing this exact issue on my TiVo Series 3 and my TiVo HD.
Both on cable and Los Angeles OTA listings.

It does _not _occur on my TiVo Bolt

Did you get anywhere with their website error submission?


----------



## morac

JYoung said:


> For the record, I'm seeing this exact issue on my TiVo Series 3 and my TiVo HD.
> Both on cable and Los Angeles OTA listings.
> 
> It does _not _occur on my TiVo Bolt
> 
> Did you get anywhere with their website error submission?


I'm not seeing that for CBS, but both Fox and ABC (Philly stations) are blank this Saturday 12/2: Fox from 12:30 pm to 11:30 pm and Abc from 12 pm to 11:30 pm.


----------



## JoeKustra

FYI: Channel Master (DVR+) seems to have dropped the TiVo (Rovi) guide. They are sending out an update to their boxes to accept the new data. Nothing published as to who supplies the data. Yet.


----------



## Jed1

Well my 1P for Gold Rush failed last night. I noticed around 9:30PM that it was not recording so when I checked I noticed that the art work was gone and replaced with just a green color and had the words gold rush. I checked the guide and when I selected info I was given the option to set up a 1P so I did, Now I have two 1Ps for Gold Rush. The new one has the art work from the old 1P and now the two specials are set to record next Friday.
The old 1P was working when I checked a few days ago but that was before they fixed the guide data not updating. It seems since that started to work this 1P failed. Another point is the old 1P had no show description for about 2 months. All you would get was the show title and the season and episode number. Last nights show had the show description but no season or episode number. Also no skip mode either for the new 1P. Also there was no skip mode for Gold Rush Pay Dirt that airs before the new episode.

I am noticing that a lot of the art work for programs is being replaced with just blue or green colored blocks and this looks really stupid with Hydra. I am considering dumping Hydra after the new year if this keeps up since what would be the point with just having blue and green colored tiles instead of art work. I am also wondering if the skip mode issues are related to Hydra or is this also happening on the old UI?
Now I have to fill out the survey again for missing skip mode data as this seems to be another thing that is occurring more often these days. Up until this month I hadn't had to fill out a survey for missing skip mode in a long time but now I am back to doing it a few times each week.


----------



## JoeKustra

Jed1 said:


> Well my 1P for Gold Rush failed last night. I noticed around 9:30PM that it was not recording so when I checked I noticed that the art work was gone and replaced with just a green color and had the words gold rush. I checked the guide and when I selected info I was given the option to set up a 1P so I did, Now I have two 1Ps for Gold Rush. The new one has the art work from the old 1P and now the two specials are set to record next Friday.
> Up until this month I hadn't had to fill out a survey for missing skip mode in a long time but now I am back to doing it a few times each week.


On Gold Rush -> Gold Rush - 12/22 I found it interesting that my To Do List is bare until 1/1/18. But there is boilerplate for that week, minus the Season. Somebody has to change the 2017 to 2018?

Last night NBC was a SM dud.

I'm waiting for RC12 on Hydra to see if it fixes anything. I still can't view my Recording Activity folder. I'm hoping it's related to my manual recordings.


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> On Gold Rush -> Gold Rush - 12/22 I found it interesting that my To Do List is bare until 1/1/18. But there is boilerplate for that week, minus the Season. Somebody has to change the 2017 to 2018?
> 
> Last night NBC was a SM dud.
> 
> I'm waiting for RC12 on Hydra to see if it fixes anything. I still can't view my Recording Activity folder. I'm hoping it's related to my manual recordings.


Yea I am also waiting for RC12 but according to a person hwo got it already the multiple resolutions still does not work. When they broke that feature on the old UI it took one year and two months to get it fixed and that was me continually reminding Margret over the year about the issue. I know it still works with the old UI so after the feature update Ted mentioned is coming if it doesn't work after that then I am done with Hydra. Also just having blue and green colored tiles for a lot of shows is also really dumb looking when Hydras main feature is these tiles.

If you have to create a new 1P to get your recordings to work again leave the old one in place as it will eventually revert back to the old one as I had this happen to my 1P of Vice on HBO. This way when it switches back you will not miss any episodes. The recreated 1P will never work after that point so you can delete it.

I just filled out the survey for all missing skip modes last night. I just hope these are not getting ignored by TiVo. The problem with skip seems to be getting worse each week.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Jed1 said:


> Well my 1P for Gold Rush failed last night. I noticed around 9:30PM that it was not recording so when I checked I noticed that the art work was gone and replaced with just a green color and had the words gold rush. I checked the guide and when I selected info I was given the option to set up a 1P so I did, Now I have two 1Ps for Gold Rush. The new one has the art work from the old 1P and now the two specials are set to record next Friday.
> The old 1P was working when I checked a few days ago but that was before they fixed the guide data not updating. It seems since that started to work this 1P failed. Another point is the old 1P had no show description for about 2 months. All you would get was the show title and the season and episode number. Last nights show had the show description but no season or episode number. Also no skip mode either for the new 1P. Also there was no skip mode for Gold Rush Pay Dirt that airs before the new episode.
> 
> I am noticing that a lot of the art work for programs is being replaced with just blue or green colored blocks and this looks really stupid with Hydra. I am considering dumping Hydra after the new year if this keeps up since what would be the point with just having blue and green colored tiles instead of art work. I am also wondering if the skip mode issues are related to Hydra or is this also happening on the old UI?
> Now I have to fill out the survey again for missing skip mode data as this seems to be another thing that is occurring more often these days. Up until this month I hadn't had to fill out a survey for missing skip mode in a long time but now I am back to doing it a few times each week.


They don't have artwork for a Charlie Brown Christmas or the Great Pumpkin either. And this year A Christmas Story is listed as a 2017 movie. It's like they mixed the date of the new musical with the movie. Unbelievable.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i noticed a week ago my billons 1p failed to pick up all the eps for the upcoming marathon, it only scheduled numbers 1, 4, 5 & 8. i deleted, recreated from ep2 in the guide, and all the eps were then scheduled. if i remember correctly, this is not the first time i've had to delete and recreate this 1p. 

eta: i just noticed the same is happening with my got 1p for the marathon starting the day after xmas, it's only picked up eps 1-7 of se1.


----------



## RoamioJeff

JoeKustra said:


> SkipMode. Sorry, not on a Series 4 (unless you are special).
> 
> More:
> 1P (OnePass) came about to differentiate it from OP (Original Poster).
> AGC = Automatic gain control - Wikipedia
> BF = Black Friday
> BSC = Blue Spinning Circle (hamsters need food)
> BT = Bluetooth - Wikipedia
> C&DE = Clear & Delete Everything
> CPI&TDL = Clear Program Information and To Do List
> DD = Dolby Digital Dolby Digital - Wikipedia
> DMA = Media market - Wikipedia
> DTA = Digital Transport Adapter (sometimes free)
> EAS = Emergency Alert System
> GS = Guided Setup
> HT = Home Theater
> IFTTT = If This Then That - IFTTT Apps for Tivo
> KaM = Keep at Most
> KS = Kickstart - TiVo Kickstart Codes and Information
> KUID = Keep Until I Delete
> MRS = Multi-Room Streaming
> MRV = Multi-Room Viewing
> MAK = Media Access Key
> MBT/ODT = Motherboard Temperature/On Die Temperature (C)
> MoCA = Multimedia over Coax Alliance - Wikipedia
> MSO = List of multiple-system operators - Wikipedia
> NPL = Now Playing List
> OTA = Over The Air (like with an antenna)
> PCM = Pulse Code Modulation (Audio)
> PSIP = Program and System Information Protocol - Wikipedia
> RSN = Real Soon Now
> SDV = Switched Digital Video
> SM = Skip Mode (bestest thing)
> SI = System Information
> STB = Set Top Box (never free and seldom sits on top of a TV anymore)
> TDL = To Do List
> TD = TiVo Desktop
> TE3 = TiVo Experience 3, aka Encore, TiVo Gen 3 UI
> TE4 = TiVo Experience 4, aka Hydra, TiVo Gen 4 UI
> TA = Tuning Adapter (always free) used with SDV
> UI = User Interface
> UPS = Uninterruptable Power Supply (should be mandatory)
> VCT = Virtual Channel Table. Check cable card information.
> VSB = Analog - > Single-sideband modulation - Wikipedia
> WAF = Wife Acceptance Factor
> WTW(N) = What To Watch (Now)


I came here from the link in your signature to look up an abbreviation. This is a most excellent TiVo-related list!

Question: In you abbreviations you list Skip Mode (SM). Does that refer to the 30-second skip, or commercial skip? I see some people referring to commercial skip as "CS" and was not sure of the proper abbreviation.


----------



## JoeKustra

RoamioJeff said:


> I came here from the link in your signature to look up an abbreviation. This is a most excellent TiVo-related list!
> Question: In you abbreviations you list Skip Mode (SM). Does that refer to the 30-second skip, or commercial skip? I see some people referring to commercial skip as "CS" and was not sure of the proper abbreviation.


Thanks. I try to keep it current. Sorry, SM is SkipMode, commercial skip. It has been suggested to also use SkipMonkey, but I don't want to go there. If anything I have great sympathy for the people what have to tag a show. Some programs would give me brain damage if I was forced or even paid to watch them.

CS was always Customer Service to me. TiVo doesn't have that anyhow.


----------

